# [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hallo Community ​ 
Willkommen beim Sammelthread zu "The Elder Scrolls Skyrim".​ 

Viele von euch werden die Elder Scrolls-Reihe schon kennen. Für die jenigen die sie noch nicht kennen, habe ich eine kurze Zusammenfassung geschrieben.​ 

The Elder Scrolls (abgekürzt TES) ist eine Serie von Rollenspielen, die für den PC und zum Teil auch für die Xbox/ Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 erschienen ist. Die Serie umfasst 4 Spiele sowie diverse Add-On´s und DLC´s.​ 

*Hier eine Auflistung mit Veröffentlichungsjahr:*​ 

1994 – The Elder Scrolls: Arena 
1996 – The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall 
1997 – The Elder Scrolls Legends: Battlespire 
1998 – The Elder Scrolls Adventures: Redguard 
2002 – The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind 
2002 – The Elder Scrolls III: Tribunal 
2003 – The Elder Scrolls III: Bloodmoon 
2003 – The Elder Scrolls Travels: Stormhold 
2004 – The Elder Scrolls Travels 
2004 – The Elder Scrolls Travels: Dawnstar 
2006 – The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 
2006 – The Elder Scrolls IV: Knights of the Nine 
2007 – The Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles​ 

Die Entwickler die hinter The Elder Scrolls stehen, ist *Bethesda Softworks*, ein US-amerikanischer Spieleentwickler und Publisher.
Dieser ist auch auch bekannt geworden durch die neuen *Fallout-Spiele*. 
Das eigentliche Kind ist und bleibt aber die The Elder Scrolls Reihe.​ 



*Die Welt von Tamriel:*​ 

Die Spielwelt von The Elder Scrolls ist der Kontinent _*Tamriel*_
Zur Verdeutlichung der Größe habe ich eine Karte hinzugefügt.​ 
Im Norden neben High-Rock seht ihr das Gebiet _*"Skyrim"*_ in dem der neue Teil von The Elder Scrolls spielen wird.​ 
In Skyrim steht der höchste Berg Tamriels. Für die Spieler heißt das, das Schnee und Eis keine Seltenheit sein werden. Aber Skyrim ist gleichzeitig auch ein Gebiet an der Küste. Vier Städte befinden sich direkt an der Küste oder zumindest in Küstennähe.​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Spielwelt von Skyrim: *​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Der erste Trailer & Ankündigung:*​ 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PW9_t2BNe0​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGMOMkACtn4​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n_kFe3uI4Q​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F38DEDhhz0U​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opedn8e-aag​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjqsYzBrP-M​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDQty3tQ2XE​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PokQeO7W3EM​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdPBAZgaEAk​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQtTD5K52xI​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnrv4ccvEtk​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcQFc5La_KM​ 





*Die Worte der Entwickler:*​ 


Todd Howard sagt folgendes:​ 


> "Es ist ein aufregendes Gefühl, das Spiel endlich anzukündigen. Wir arbeiten bereits seit vielen Jahren an Skyrim und der Technologie die dahintersteckt. Ein neues Elder Scrolls hat lange auf sich warten lassen, wir können es nicht erwarten, es vorzustellen."


 




*Releasetermin:*​ 
Als Releasetermin wird der 11.11.2011 genannt.
Das Datum stammt aus dem ersten veröffentlichten Trailer.​ 




*Handlung:*​ 

In auktorialer Weise wird erzählt, dass die namensgebenden "Elder Scrolls" ihre (der Drachen, wie aus dem Video zu entnehmen ist) Rückkehr voraussagten, aber niemand daran glauben wollte. Aber es gäbe einen Widersacher, genannt _"Dragonborn"_ (dt. in etwa "Drachengeborener"), den selbst sie fürchteten.
Wie es scheint, wird Tamriel also in "Skyrim" durch Drachen bedroht.​ 


*Unterstützte Plattformen:*​ 
- PC
- PlayStation 3
- XBox 360​ 
Skyrim wird wohl Kinect für die Xbox 360 und Move für die PlayStation 3 nicht unterstützen, da dies zuviel Arbeitsspeicher verbrauchen würde.​ 


*Systemvoraussetzung für PC:*​ 
*Minimale Systemanforderungen: Skyrim** (Qualität: Low)*
- OS: Windows XP/Vista/7 (32 oder 64bit)
- CPU: Dual-Core CPU mit 2 GHz
- RAM: 2 GiB
- Grafikkarte: DX9-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 512 MiB RAM
- Internetzugang für Aktivierung über Steam​ 
*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen: Skyrim (Qualität: High)*
- OS: Windows XP/7
- CPU: Quad-Core CPU
- RAM: 4 GiB
- HDD: 6 GByte
- Grafikkarte: DX9-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 1 GiB RAM (Geforce GTX 260/Radeon HD 4890 oder besser)​ 

Eine GTX 260 oder eine HD 4890 reichen aber nicht für die Ultra-Einstellung - bisher ist aber offen, welche grafischen Details sich dahinter verbergen. Bisher ist bekannt, dass Skyrim DirectX 11 unterstützt, aber "nur" über Compute Shader - grafische Spielereien werden damit nicht umgesetzt. Eventuell aktiviert Ultra eine Ingame-Kantenglättung, vielleicht spendiert Bethesda auch Schalter für die Sichtweite - notfalls wird halt gemodded.​ 
Auch der benötigte Speicherplatz warf einige Fragen auf. Bethesda hat jedoch eine logische Erklärung für den geringen Bedarf. 
Im mittlerweile aktualisierten Bethesda-Blog lässt sich nachlesen, dass sich Skyrim-Spieler "keine Sorge machen müssen". Es sei trotz des moderaten Festplattenplatzes "eine Tonne Spielinhalt drin". Tatsächlich sei die Creation-Engine und deren optimierter Kompressions-Algorithmus schuld daran, dass das Rollenspiel so wenig Platz benötigt. Bethesda glaubt fest daran, dass die Spieler nicht nur beeindruckt wären, wie gut das Spiel aussehe, sondern auch, wie schnell es laufen würde.​ 

*Sprachausgabe:*​ 

Lange Zeit war es ein Rätsel was mit der Sprachausgabe passieren würde. Nun herrscht endlich Klarheit:​ 
- Aufgrund des beschränkten Speicherplatz auf der Spiele-DVD enthalte die Skyrim-PC-Box exklusiv die deutsche Sprachfassung.
- Das Spiel sei ungeschnitten von der USK ab 16 Jahren freigegeben worden und wäre identisch mit den PEGI 18-Fassungen.
- Die Lokalisierung sei extrem aufwändig gewesen und wurde vom selben Team betreut, das auch die Rage-Eindeutschung abgeliefert hat (Synthesis mit dem Partner Periscope).
- Per Steam-Download sollen Käufer der deutschsprachigen (!) USK- und PEGI-Fassungen auch die englischen Texte und Sprach-Dateien nachladen können.
- Käufern von Importfassungen stehe die Option, auf die deutsche Lokalisierung umzuschalten, "potenziell" nicht zur Verfügung.​ 
Zu den Konsolenfassungen sagte Bethesda noch nichts. Immerhin steht für Käufer der deutschen USK- und PEGI-Fassungen nun fest, dass sie die Sprache nachträglich ändern können.​ 




*Verschiedene Versionen:*​ 
Die Vorbesteller werden aber eine qualitativ hochwertige Leine-Stoffkarte von Skyrim erhalten. Dazu packt man noch den Soundtrack auf einer seperaten CD. 
Dieser Bonus gilt für alle Vorbesteller in Nordamerika und Europa.​ 

*Die Collectors Edition:*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
Die Edition enthält als größtes Extra eine 31cm große Statue des Drachen Alduin, dem Weltenesser. Die Figur trohnt zusätzlich auf einer Drachenwand, die auch im Spiel vorkommen und dem Helden die Machtwörter beibringen. Außerdem gibt es ein 200 Seiten starkes Hardcover-Artbook und eine Making-of-DVD dazu. Vorbesteller der Collector's Edition erhalten ebenso wie Vorbesteller der Standard-Edition die Weltkarte aus Stoff. Kosten wird die besondere Edition in Europa übrigens stolze 149,99 Euro. Laut Hersteller wird diese Edition streng limitiert sein!​ 



Hier eine genaue Beschreibung des Inhalts:​• Alduin-Figur: Das zentrale Element der Kollektion ist die edle Drachenfigur Alduins, des Weltenfressers, die in Zusammenarbeit mit der renommierten IP Factory entstand. Dieses 30,5 cm hohe Sammlerstück ist aus hochwertigem Kunststoff gefertigt und wurde mithilfe digitaler Vorlagen direkt aus dem Spiel modelliert. Alduin hat sich auf einer der zahlreichen "Wortmauern" des Spiels niedergelassen, mit deren Hilfe der Spieler die todbringende Sprache der Drachen erlernt.




• Offizieller Bildband "The Art of Skyrim": Auf über 200 Seiten und in einer Größe von 23,8 x 30,8 cm, enthält der künstlerisch gestaltete und hochwertig produzierte, farbige Bildband beeindruckende Zeichnungen, Bilder und Modelle der Charaktere, Monster, Umgebungen und Waffen in Skyrim. Ein Vorwort von Game Director Todd Howard und Kommentare der Grafikkünstler der Bethesda Game Studios geleiten den Leser durch den einzigartigen Grafikstil des Spiels.​ 



• DVD "The Making of The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim": Die Dokumentation auf dieser DVD enthält einen einzigartigen Ausflug hinter die Kulissen der Bethesda Game Studios. Unter anderem schildern darin Designer in Interviews die Entwicklung von der Konzeptzeichnung bis zum fertigen Spiel und geben exklusive Einblicke in die Geschichte des Spiels, die Spielmechaniken, das Szenario, die Historie der Elder-Scrolls-Reihe und vieles andere mehr.


*Die The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim" Premium Edition:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bald jährt sich The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim zum ersten Mal.  Anlässlich des ersten Geburtstages am 11. November hat Bethesda zusammen  mit Zeni Max eine Premium-Edition des Spiels angekündigt. Diese neue  Special-Edition soll am 7. Dezember erscheinen. Über Amazon kann die  Edition aktuell bereits vorbestellt werden - für 50 Euro wechselt sie  den Besitzer. Es handelt sich jedoch nicht um eine Art "Complete-" oder  "Game-of-the-Year-Edition", enthalten ist lediglich das Hauptspiel.Zwar  müssen Sie als Käufer der Premium-Edition nach bisherigem Wissensstand  auf die Erweiterungen Dawnguard und Hearthfire verzichten, dürfen sich  dafür aber über zahlreiche andere Features freuen. Enthalten ist neben  dem Hauptspiel der Elder-Scrolls-Roman "Die Höllenstadt", ein T-Shirt in  Größe L, eine Weltkarte, sechs Postkarten und eine Bonus-Disc. Diese  enthält neben einem Lösungsbuch mit rund 600 Seiten auch verschiedene  Soundtracks und Trailer. Ab dem 7. Dezember soll die Premium-Edition zum  Preis von 50 Euro verkauft werden.


*Der Inhalt:*






Weltkarte
Exklusives T-Shirt mit dem Emblem des Kaiserreichs (Größe L)
Die Höllenstadt: Ein Elder Scrolls-Roman
Sechs exklusive Concept-Art-Postkarten
Bonus-Disc*  mit spannendem Hintergrundmaterial, Trailern und  Walktrough-Präsentationen, sowie dem offiziellen, mehr als 600 Seiten  starken Lösungsbuch als eBook und fünf Songs des preisgekrönten  Soundtracks. *nur auf PC abspielbar.
​ 










​*Technik:*​ 



> We can now confirm that the TES V: Skyrim engine is all-new. And it looks fantastic.


Dieser Satz wurde auf Twitter bekannt gegeben. Damit wäre IdTech5 wohl aus dem Rennen. Allen Anschein nach bekommt "Skyrim" also eine eigene Grafikengine. Leider sind noch keine genaueren Details dazu bekannt.​ 
Twitter / Nick Breckon: We can now confirm that th ...​ 

Technisch sei Skyrim mehr Evolution denn Revolution, die Animationen seien wirklich richtig gut und am PC gibt es Kantenglättung; alle drei Plattformen aber sollen gleich aussehen.​ 
Im Spiel selbst gäbe es nun mehr Fallen und Rätsel, Bücher seien in 3D lesbar. Das Inventar sei Flash-basiert und verfügt über eine 3D-Vorschau, welche es erlaubt, Gegenstände zu drehen etc. Das gelte nicht nur für Rüstungen oder Waffen, sondern auch für Ringe oder Kräuter.​ 

**Update**
Das Rätselraten hat ein Ende! Die Engine trägt den Namen _*Creation-Engine*, _und ist eine komplette Eigenentwicklung extra für Skyrim!​ 
*Creation-Engine*​ 
Morrowind und Oblivion setzen wie beispielsweise auch Fallout 3 auf die Gamebryo-Engine von Emergent Game Technologies, für Skyrim aber bricht Entwickler Bethesda mit dieser Tradition. Statt auf eine Middleware zurückzugreifen, entwarfen die TES-Macher ihre eigene, "Creation" getaufte Engine. Diese bietet laut Creative Director Todd Howard ein ausgefeiltes Level of Detail , die überarbeitete Vegetationsdarstellung kommt ohne Speedtree aus und ist ebenfalls eine Eigenentwicklung. Viel Wert legt Bethesda auch auf Licht- und Schattenspiele, jegliche Beleuchtung sei dynamisch. Da Skyrim im hohen Norden spielt, bauten die Entwickler Schneefall und Niederschlag in die Creation-Engine ein. Ein spezielles System lässt den Schnee auf Bäume, Büsche und Felsen fallen, Shader sorgen für Lichtdurchlässigkeit des gefrorenen Nass und Rim Lighting gibt dem Ganzen den letzten Schliff. Tief gehende technische Details nennt Game Informer zwar nicht, allerdings soll Skyrim sehr viel beeindruckender aussehen als seine Vorgänger ("Bethesda has another ten months before Skyrim releases, but thanks to the Creation Engine the world already looks much more stunning than its predecessors") - fünf Jahre nach Oblivion ist das aber auch etwas, was wir schlicht voraussetzen.​ 
Wie bekannt gegeben wurde, soll auch DirectX 11 in Skyrim einzug halten. Wobei hier nicht die gesammte Bandbreite von DX11 verwendet werden soll, da die Entwickler es auf eine möglichst gleiche Optik auf allen Plattformen abgesehen haben. 
Somit läuft es vermutlich auf Compute Shader für Post-Processing-Effekte oder dergleichen hinaus, aber keine Tessellation oder Displacement-Mapping.​ 
*Havok-Reloaded *​ 
Ebenfalls aus Oblivion bekannt ist die Havok-Physik der Intel-Tochter, diese Middleware kommt auch in Skyrim zum Einsatz. Vor allem die häufig kritisierten, weil sehr steifen Animationen der Spielfiguren möchte Bethesda verbessert haben. NPCs sollen realistischer zwischen Rennen und Laufen wechseln, auch mal stolpern und auch den Animationen aus der Ego- wie der Schulterperspektive habe man sich angenommen ("We definitely have made a significant jump in how it plays [in third person perspective]."). Die zoomende Kamera bei Gesprächen ist Geschichte, die Kamera bleibt nun durchgehend an Ort und Stelle respektive der Spieler kann sich während Gesprächen umschauen und ist nicht an das Gegenüber "gefesselt". Am beeindruckendsten seien allerdings die Animationen der (sprechenden!) Drachen, keine ihrer Animationen sollen gescriptet sein.​ 
*Radiant AI und Story *​ 
Ebenfalls überarbeitet wurde die "Radiant AI"-Technik. Schon in Morrowind und Oblivion sollten NPCs ihrem Tagesablauf nachgehen und auf bestimmte Dinge dynamisch reagieren, in der Praxis aber gab es nur eine Handvoll Aufgaben, denen nachgegangen wurde. In Skyrim sollen es nun mehrere Dutzend sein, Bethesda hat zudem in Städten Mühlen, Farmen und Minen integriert, in denen sich die NPCs beschäftigen - sinnloses in der Gegend herum stehen soll es nicht mehr geben. Laut Howard sollen NPCs beispielsweise auf eine gezogene Waffe, Gegenstände auf ihrem Essenstisch oder gestohlene Gegenstände reagieren - wirklich neu ist das allerdings nicht. "Radiant Story" soll mehr Nebenquests auffahren als bisher, auch den Tod von Questgebern soll dieses System umschiffen: Tötet man einen Ladenbesitzer, der einem Quests bieten würde, springt eventuell seine Schwester ein - die aber sinnt dann auf Rache. Der Story Manager soll sich überdies merken, welche Orte und Dungeons man bereits besucht habe, auch Freundschaften und Groll, den NPCs gegen den Spieler hegen, sollen in die Questgenerierung einfließen. "Radiant Story" soll überdies für zufällige Treffen oder Ereignisse verantwortlich sein.​ 




*Der Mod-Editor:*​ 
Pete Hines verküdetet das, was sich viele Spieler auch für The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skryrim wünschten: Einen gigantischen Mod-Editor, wie er in Form des Construction Sets bereits Morrowind und Oblivion bei lag. Dieser hört bei Skymrim passend zur "Creation"-Engine auf den Namen_ Creation Kit_, über den genauen Umfang aber äußerste sich Pete nicht.​ 




*Erster Screenshot:*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter Bilder findet ihr im Anhang. ​ 



*Game-Features die bekannt sind:*​ 



*Die Spielwelt:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn Skyrim wie bisher bekannt vieles aus Morrowind und Oblivion mischt, soll es sich eher an letzterem orientieren, zumindest grafisch und vom Stil her: "Low Fantasy" nennt Bethesda dies, die Welt und ihre Orte sollen realistisch aussehen und nicht mehr so organisch und lebendig wie in Morrowind. Skyrim selbst ist ungefähr so groß wie Oblivion, darin finden sich fünf sehr große Städte und über 130 Dungeons. Die Ortschaften erreichen Sie mit einem Schnellreisesystem, ob es "realistisch" ausfällt wie die Schlickschreiter in Morrowind oder aus simplen "in die Map klicken" besteht wie in Oblivion, ist nicht bekannt. Dungeons "merken" sich den Level des Spielers, betreten Sie einen solchen als Lvl-5-Char, bleiben die Gegner auf diesem Level - dies soll aber nicht implizieren, es wäre bei allen Dungeons so.​ 
Es wird 6-7 verschiedene Klima-/Natur-Regionen geben, unter anderem Eismeer mit Gletschern, offene Tundra, eine Vulkantundra und enge, hohe Berge. Die Landschaft wird dynamisch. Genannt werden als Beispiele sich im Wind bewegende Vegetation, pflückbare Pflanzen, herumtollende Tiere und Flüsse mit richtigen Strömungen, in denen Fische herumspringen.​ 
Triste Landschaften sollen in Skyrim der Vergangenheit angehören. "Wir haben durch Fallout 3 verstehen gelernt, dass es quasi Umgebungs-Storytelling gibt, beispielsweise wenn man in eine bestimmte Szene kommt. Das haben wir in Skyrim versucht noch besser zu machen. Beispielsweise sieht jeder Dungeon ziemlich einzigartig aus."​ 

Man kann als "Berufe" Holzfällen oder Waffen schmieden und die Produkte bei der örtlichen Mühle o.ä. verkaufen. Der Spieler kann auch Berufe von NPCs ausüben.​ 



*Die Spieldauer, Levelgrenze und Drachen:*​ 

Die Story soll nicht mehr so im Vordergrund stehen wie bei Oblivion, der Spieler soll nicht das Gefühl bekommen, "nutzlose" Sidequests zu erfüllen. Die mit der Story - welche rund 20 Stunden umfassen soll (und hunderte Stunden für die Nebenquests) - verknüpften Drachen seien im Spiel nicht selten. Tötet man einen solchen, wird ein Teil seiner Seele auf den Spieler übertragen - möglicherweise wird dieser davon stärker. Eine Levelgrenze gibt es nicht, allerdings ist es nicht möglich, alle Perks zu erhalten respektive einzusetzen.​ 

*Drachen: *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drachen sind keine Seltenheit in der Spielwelt. Manche der Begegnungen mit den Drachen sind geskriptet, und manche zufällig.​ 
Drachen sind die schwierigsten Gegner im Spiel, vielseitig und einzigartig.​ 
Es gibts verscheidene Drachenarten, mit verschiedenen Fähigkeiten, und sie verwenden dieselben Schreie wie der Spieler.​ 
Nicht alle Drachen werden aggressiv sein. Einige greifen erst an, wenn man auf sie zustürmt. Eine andere Quelle behauptet, fliegende Drachen greifen an, sobald sie den Spieler auf dem Boden sehen.​ 
Das Spiel zwingt einen zu Drachenkämpfen, wenn man zu lange keinen mehr hatte.​ 
Man kann Drachen abschütteln, indem man ein Haus oder einen Dungeon betritt. Drachenkämpfe sollen optional sein und fliehen eine akzeptable Strategie.​ 
Die Drachensprache sollte ursprünglich eine komplette Grammatik haben. Dies war zu komplex und deswegen wird die Sprache keine verschiedenen Zeitformen oder Konjugationen enthalten. Diese müssen aus dem Kontekt gedeutet werden. Es wird nicht zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterschieden. Die Drachenschrift enthält 34 Runen. Der latenische Buchstabe C existiert nicht in der Drachensprache. Auf den vielen zu findenden Inschriften werden komplette, sonst nicht zu findende Legenden zu lesen sein.​ 
Die Drachen werden anstatt Feuer zu spucken die Drachensprache verwenden und damit unter anderem folgende Magie verwenden: Feuer, Frost, Wind und Zeit verlangsamen.​ 
Drachenschreie sind Thu'um, was als "Die Stimme" übersetzt werden kann. Der Spieler ist nicht der einzige der diese Fähigkeit anwenden kann.​ 
Drachen werden drei Krallen an ihren Armen haben.​ 
Die Drachen sollen laut Pete Hines "cool" und größer als der Spieler sein.​ 
In Himmelsrand wird man bereits kleinere Drachen durch die Lüfte fliegen sehen.​ 
Drachen können aus der Luft oder vom Boden kämpfen. Wenn sie verwundet sind, können sie auch abstürzen.​ 
Drachen werden zufällig in der Welt platziert. Man kann sie z.B. unter freiem Himmel oder in einer abgelegenen Höhle finden.​ 
Drachen wird es wohl nicht als Reittiere geben.​ 
Drachen werden "fröhlich Dörfer ohne Warnung verwüsten".​ 
Drachen können NPC (vielleicht auch den Spieler?) mit ihren Krallen schnappen und wegfliegen.​ 
Es können auch mehrere Drachen gleichzeitig angreifen.​ 
Drachen nutzen selbstständig die Umgebung. Sie landen auf Gebäuden, machen Sturzflüge in Täler, ...​ 
Es gibt keine Drachen-Babies. Todd Aussage war, dass diese dann Dragonlings heißen würden und dass diese ja schon in einem der vorherigen Spiele vorgekommen sind (Anspielung auf Daggerfall).​ 
Man wird nicht als Drache spielen können.​ 
Drachen können nicht mehr fliegen, wenn sie zu schwer verletzt sind.​ 

*Gegner & Kreaturen:*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

Es wird mehr Gegnerrassen als in Oblivion geben.​ 
Bekannte Kreaturen und Gegner: Banditen, Drachen, Drachenpriester, Draugr, Dwemer-Animunculi, Eistrolle, Fische, Frost-Atronache, Geister, Höhlentroll, Horker, Hunde, Mammuts, Pferde, Riesen, Riesenspinnen, Säbelzahntiger, Vögel und Wölfe​ 
Es ist noch nicht entschieden, ob und wie Werwölfe vorkommen werden.​ 
Drachenpriester schweben.​ 
Riesen können auch durchaus friedlich sein und nur zur Selbstverteidigung kämpfen. Sie sind in etwa drei mal so groß wie der Spieler.​ 
Fische springen aus dem Wasser.​ 
Wölfe arbeiten zusammen um ein Mammut zu erlegen.​ 
Die meisten Wildtiere werden den Spieler normalerweise nicht von sich aus angreifen (z.B. Riesen). Andere sind aber nach wie vor immer aggressiv (z.B. Frostspinnen).​ 
Draug(a)r können Drachenschreie einsetzen.​ 
Es gibt Hasen im Spiel.​ 

*Das Leveldesign und der Stufenaufstieg:*​ 
Wie Bethesdas Todd Howard in einem Interview erzählte, habe man sich dabei an Fallout 3 orientiert. "Skyrim ist eher mit Fallout 3 vergleichbar. Je höher du levelst, desto öfters bekommst du es mit schwierigeren Gegnern zu tun. Aber auch die vermeintlich einfachen Feinde bleiben erhalten." Die Kämpfe würden sich dabei aber zunehmend schwieriger gestalten. "In diesem Fall bekommt ihr es aber entweder mit einem neuen oder einem umbenannten Gegner zu tun. Ihr werdet aber auch den einfacher zu besiegenden Fieslingen über den Weg laufen. Diese erschlagt ihr dann einfach."​ 



*Die dunkle Bruderschaft, Stealth-Kills und Magie:*​ 

Die Dunkle Bruderschaft, bekannt aus Oblivion, feiert ihre Rückkehr und für hinterhältige Dolch-Attacken gibt es passend dazu Stealth-Kills. Derzeit ist es dafür nicht möglich, verschiedene Formen von Magie zu verbinden - dabei soll es doch möglich sein, jede Hand mit einem anderen Zauber auszurüsten​ 


*Das neue Feature "Drachenschreie":*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Drachensprache umfasst insgesamt 60 Wörter, diese lassen sich mit 20 verschiedenen Drachenschreien kombinieren. Der Spieler lernt die einzelnen Wörter mit alten Schrifttafeln die überall in der Spielwelt von The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim vorhanden sein sollen. Bethesda Softworks hat die Drachensprache extra für das neue Spiel erfunden, das Unternehmen hat eine eigene Grammatik und Herkunftsgeschichte entwickelt.​ 

Die Drachenschreie bringen auch beispielsweise eine Art _Zeitlupenfunktion_, mit dieser wird die Zeit um den Spieler herum verlangsamt. Ein anderer Drachenschrei ermöglicht sich blitzschnell an einen Gegner heranzuschleichen. Auch soll es möglich sein, einen eigenen Drachen zu 
rufen.​ 


*Sonstiges: *​ 
Es gibt eine epische Stadt, die in von den Zwergen in die Felsen gehauen wurde und nun von Menschen bewohnt wird.​ 
Es soll eine Dunmer-Stadt geben.​ 
Die Architektur wird von Nordheim aus Conan der Barbar, Rohan aus Herr der Ringe und der Wikingerkultur beeinflusst sein.​ 
Es wird verschiedene, ortsansässige Nordfraktionen geben, wie die Fürstenhäuser in Morrowind.​ 
Jeder Nordclan soll seine eigenen Farben und Stile haben und man so wieder die architektonische Vielfalt von Vvardenfell bekommen.​ 
Der Spieler wird die ehemalige Klinge Esbern als Mentor haben.​ 
Die Graubärte werden eine Rolle spielen. Sie leben an der Kehle der Welt auf dem Gipfel des Hohen Hrothgar. Der Spieler muss 7000 Stufen erklimmen um zu ihnen zu gelangen.​ 
Das Drachenfeuerbarrierenmysterium wird geklärt.​ 
Freies Speichern ist möglich​ 
Der Vampir-Modus ist wieder mit dabei​ 
Jetzt gibt es spezifische Konversationen mit spezifischen Personen über spezifische Themen​ 




*Das Kampfsystem:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Nahkampf* 
Das neue Kampfsystem ist taktischer, aber auch brutaler: Durch das "Dual-Wielding" kann der Spieler mit Schild und Schwert, Zauber und Axt, einem Zweihänder oder gleich zwei unterschiedlichen Zaubern sich seinen Weg bahnen. Bei Treffern zittert das Bild, ein wuchtiger, aber parierter Schlag lässt die Kamera ebenfalls wackeln. Um zu blocken, muss der Spieler nun aktiv vorgehen, ein Dauerhaftes Hochhalten ist nicht mehr möglich. Wer nicht gut blockt, gerät außer Balance und kann stolpern oder gar fallen. Wer blockt, kann jedoch auch einen Schildschlag ausführen; Haben Sie dagegen die Oberhand, sind sogenannte "special kill animations" möglich: Je nach Waffe, Gegner und äußeren Umständen fallen diese unterschiedlich aus, aufgrund der Häufigkeit wären sie abwechslungsreich gestaltet. Sind Sie unterlegen, sollten Sie sich umdrehen und fliehen, denn rückwärts bewegt sich die Spielfigur nur behäbig. Als Waffen stehen unter anderem Schwerter, Äxte und Keulen bereit. Diese werden mit Perks verbessert, so fügt der Axt-Perk dem Gegner blutende Wunden zu (die diesen über die Zeit Energie verlieren lassen) und der Keulen-Perk ignoriert die Rüstung des Ziels.​ 
*Zauber und Magie* 
Auch die Magie erfuhr Veränderungen: Zauber müssen wie in Morrowind erst ausgerüstet werden, die jeweilige Hand kann also entweder einen Zauber oder eine Waffe/Schild tragen. Schlagen und gleichzeitig Heilen wie in Oblivion ist damit passé. Sprüche gibt es über 85 an der Zahl, eingeteilt in die Kategorien Zerstörung, Wiederherstellung, Illusion, Veränderung und Beschwörung. Feuer etwa kann ein Feuerball, eine Art Flammenwerfer oder aber eine Elementarfalle sein - wer will, rüstet den Zauber an beiden Händen aus und lässt auf Kosten der Mana ein Inferno auf den Gegner niederprasseln. Optisch sollen alle Sprüche einzigartig aussehen, so legt sich bei einem Eiszauber Frost auf den Gegner und Flammen sollen die Umgebung entzünden. Auch die Auswirkungen sind unterschiedlich: Feuer greift physisch an, Eis verlangsamt den Gegner oder schwächt die Ausdauer, Blitzmagie entzieht Mana. Trifft ein Zauberer auf einen anderen Zauberer, können neben offensiven auch defensive Sprüche eingesetzt werden.​ 
*Pfeil und Bogen sowie Schleichen* 
War schleichen oder Bogenschießen in Oblivion und Morrowind noch kaum wirklich nützlich, wird sich das mit Skyrim ändern: Pfeile sind nun weitaus durchschlagkräftiger, allerdings dauert es vergleichsweise lange, den Bogen zu spannen; dafür kann wie gehabt gezoomt werden. Aufgrund der Stärke sind Pfeile viel seltener zu finden, unrealistische Mengen wie 50 Stück im Köcher ergo Geschichte. Wenn Ihnen ein Gegner bei gezücktem Bogen zu nahe kommt, können Sie mit diesem zuschlagen. Die Schleichfähigkeiten ähneln prinzipiell denen aus Oblivion, allerdings gibt es vor der Entdeckung noch einen alamierten Zustand - so kann man sich noch mal in die Dunkelheit zurück ziehen. Einhändige Dolche aus dem Schatten geschwungen sind nun weitaus mächtiger, ein Treffer aus dem Hinterhalt ist derzeit rund 10x so stark; ob das aber bis November so bleibt, ist unklar.​ 
*Finishing Moves: *
Finishing Moves sind im Spiel vorhanden. Allerdings werden diese Automatisch ausgelöst, und der Move selbst ist zufallsbasiert.​ 


*Die Waffen:*
Waffen können entweder selbstständig verzaubert und aufgewertet werden oder man kauft die stärkeren Waffen beim Händler. Fackeln, Bögen und Schilde können nur in der linken Hand gehalten werden, bei allen anderen Waffen und Zauber kann der Spieler frei entscheiden, welche Seite er bevorzugt.​ 
*Die Perks:*
Bereits in Fallout 3 führte Bethesda die sogenannten Perks ein, die nun auch in The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim ihr Debüt geben. Es gibt insgesamt 280 Perks, die über die drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten Warrior, Thief und Mage verteilt, aber auch kombiniert werden können. Bei jedem Levelaufstieg gibt es einen Punkt, der für Perks ausgegeben werden kann. So ist es möglich, die eigene Spielfigur ständig zu verbessern.​ 
Jeder Perk hat dabei eigene Skill-Voraussetzungen, ohne die ein Freischalten nicht möglich ist. Auf diese Weise werden im Laufe des Spiels immer bessere Perks verfügbar. Der Perks Guide liefert einen Überblick über die Möglichkeiten der drei Klassen. Bisher gibt es diese Infos nur auf Englisch. 

*The Warrior - Archery

*■ Bows do 25% more damage
■ Zoom in
■ Zoom in slows time
■ 10% Crit Chance
■ Move faster with drawn bow
■ Recover twice as many arrows from dead bodies
■ Chance for paralyze
■ Draw bow 30% faster

_*The Warrior - Block*
_
■ Quick Reflexes
■ Elemental Protection
■ Deflect Arrows
■ Shield Charge
■ Deadly Bash
■ Shield Wall
■ Power Bash
■ Bash Disarm

_*The Warrior - Heavy Armor*
_
■ Increase armor rating by 20% (5 ranks)
■ Unarmed attacks with heavy armor gauntlets—damage increased by gauntlets' armor rating
■ Half fall damage if all in heavy armor
■ Additional 25% armor if in matching set
■ 25% armor bonus if all in heavy armor (not matching)
■ 50% less stagger if all in heavy armor
■ 10% damage reflected back to enemy if all in heavy armor
■ Heavy armor weighs nothing and doesn't slow you down

_*The Warrior - One Handed*
_
■ Hack and Slash
■ One Handed Prowess
■ One-Handed Tactics
■ Bone Breaker

_*The Warrior - Two Handed*

_■ 2H weapons do 20% more damage (5 ranks)
■ Attacks with warhammers ignore 25% armor
■ Attacks with battleaxes do extra bleeding damage
■ Attacks with greatswords do extra critical damage
■ Power attacks cost 25% less stamina
■ Standing power attacks do 25% bonus damage, chance to decapitate
■ Sprinting power attacks do double (critical) damage
■ Sideways power attacks hit all targets
■ Backward power attacks have 25% chance of paralysis

_*The Warrior - Smithing*
_
■ Steel Smithing
■ Arcane Blacksmith
■ Dwarven Smithing
■ Elven Smithing
■ Orcish Smithing
■ Advanced Armors
■ Glass Smithing
■ Daedric Smithing
■ Ebony Smithing
■ Dragon Smithing

_*The Mage - Alteration*
_
■ 50% Magicka Cost (5 Ranks)
■ Dual casting overcharges for more powerful spell
■ Absorb 30% Magicka that hits you
■ Alteration spells have greater duration (Ranked)

_*The Mage - Conjuration*
_
■ 50% Magicka Cost (5 Ranks)
■ Dual casting overcharges for more powerful spell
■ Bound weapons do more damage
■ Bound weapons cast Soul Trap on target
■ Bound weapons banish certain creatures
■ Reanimate dead with 100 more HP
■ Summon 2 Atronachs or reanimated zombies
■ Summon Atronachs at twice the distance
■ Summoned Atronachs are twice as strong

_*The Mage - Destruction*
_
■ 50% Magicka Cost (5 Ranks)
■ Dual casting overcharges for more powerful spell
■ Shock damage has chance to disintegrate targets if health is low
■ Frost damage has chance to paralyze targets if health is low
■ Fire damage has chance to make targets flee if health is low
■ Place runs 5x further away
■ Fire spells cause more damage (Ranked)
■ Shock Spells cause more damage (Ranked)
■ Frost spells cause more damage (Ranked)

_*The Mage - Illusion*
_
■ 50% Magicka Cost (5 Ranks)
■ Dual casting overcharges for more powerful spell
■ Spells work on higher level animals
■ Spells work on higher level people
■ All spellcasting (from any school) is done silently
■ Spells work on undead, daedra and automatons
■ Fear spells work on higher level enemies
■ Kindred Mage

_*The Mage - Restoration*
_
■ 50% Magicka Cost (5 Ranks)
■ Dual casting overcharges for more powerful spell
■ Healing spells 50% more effective
■ Spells more effective against undead
■ Magicka regenerates 25% faster
■ Once per day autocast 250PH restoration when health drops low
■ Healing spells also restore stamina

_*The Mage - Enchanting*
_
■ Enchantments 20% stronger (Ranked)
■ Enchanted armor 25% stronger
■ Soul gems provide extra magicka for recharging
■ Death blows to creatures but not people trap souls
■ Health, Magicka and Stamina Enchants are stronger
■ Extra effect on already enchanted weapon can be applied
■ Shock enchants 25% stronger
■ Fire enchants 25% stronger
■ Frost enchants 25% stronger

_*The Thief - Alchemy*

_■ Potions 20% stronger (5 ranks)
■ Potions for restoring Health, Magicka or Stamina are 25% more powerful
■ Poisons are 25% more effective
■ Poisons last for twice as many hits
■ Two ingredients are gathered from plants
■ 50% resistance to all poisons
■ All negative effects removed from potions, and positive effects removed from poisons
■ 2 effects of an ingredient are revealed when testing it for the first time instead of 1

_*The Thief - Light Armor*
_
(Detail pending)

_*The Thief - Lockpicking*
_
■ Wax Key - Enables you to make a copy of a key for a lock you just picked

Further detail pending.

_*The Thief - Pickpocket*
_
■ Light Fingers - Reduces the influence weight and value of items on your chance of successfully pickpocketing an item (5 ranks)
■ Night Thief - Pickpocketing unconscious/sleeping NPC works almost every time
■ Poisoned - Silently place poison in other peoples' pockets to harm or kill
■ Cutpurse - Pickpocketing gold is 50% easier
■ Extra pockets - Carrying capacity is increased by 100
■ Keymaster - Pickpocketing keys almost always works
■ Misdirections - You can pickpocket equipped weapons
■ Perfect Touch - you can pickpocket equipped items

_*The Thief - Sneak*
_
■ 20% harder to detect (5 ranks)
■ Sneak attacks do 6x damage with 1H weapons
■ Sneak attacks do 3x damage with bows
■ Sneak attacks do 15x damage with daggers
■ Noise from armor reduced by 50%
■ No longer activate pressure plates
■ Sprinting while sneaking performs silent forward roll
■ Running does not affect detection stance
■ Crouching can make hostile enemies lose sight of you and search for new target
■ Vanish - Forces your attacker to focus their attacks on another while entering combat in sneak mode

_*The Thief - Speech*

_■ Buying and selling price 10% better (5 ranks)
■ 10% price from the opposite sex
■ Invest in shops and increase available gold permanently
■ Master Trader - all shops have 1000 more gold to spend
■ Buy and sell from any merchant regardless of what they normally sell
■ Intimidation attempts are twice as successful
■ Persuasion attempts are twice as successful
■ Bribe—forces guards to ignore your bounty
​ 

*Die Quests:* ​ 
*Die Nebenquests:* 


  Es gibt über 100 "subquests" (=Nebenquests?)  ​ 
Man soll sich nicht mehr so nutzlos vorkommen, wenn man Aufgaben abseits der Hauptquest erledigt.  ​ 
Das Sammeln aller Drachenschreie ist als eine Sammelaufgabe vorgesehen.  ​ 
Es wird wieder verschiedene Fraktionen bzw. Gilden geben, unter anderem lassen sich auch wieder die bereits bekannten finden.  ​ 
Die Nebenquest "A brush with death" (also die mit den gemalten Trollen) soll mit nach Skyrim genommen werden. Das deutet darauf hin dass wieder eine gemalte Welt existierten wird.  ​ 
Man kann in Riverwood als Holzfäller arbeiten oder das Holzfällerlager sabotieren, was einen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft des Ortes hat.  ​ 
Es gibt Verfolgungssequenzen in Quests, in denen man fliehende NPC jagen muss.  ​ 
Sabotage der Ökonomie lässt zugeordnete Gegenstände oder Dienstleistungen aus dem Angebot der betroffenen Stadt verschwinden.  ​ 
Als Beispiele für Produktionsbetriebe wurden Sägewerk (zugeordnet zu Pfeilen), Minen und Schmelzen (Waffen) und Farmen (Nahrung und alchemistische Zutaten).  ​ 
Die Sabotage der Sägemühle in Riverwood führt zu Verknappung von Pfeilen. ​ 
Wenn keine unbesuchten Dungeons zur Verfügung stehen, werden solche für Quests ausgewählt, die man lange nicht mehr besucht hat.  ​ 
Es wird Nebenquests geben, die im Reich des Vergessens spielen.  ​ 
Man wird 13 Arten von Erz abbauen können.  ​ 
Die Fraktionen Diebesgilde, College of Winterhold und die Companions sind bestätigt.  ​ 
Die Handlungen der Fraktionen werden untereinander verknüpft sein.  ​ 
*Der Hauptquest:* ​ 
*!ACHTUNG SPOLER!* ​


Spoiler



Die Hauptquest wird ungefähr 20 Stunden andauern.  
Der Spieler ist der letzte lebenden Dovahkiin, eine Art Drachenjäger, und wurde von den Göttern auserwählt, die Drachen zu besiegen.  
Der Hauptgegner des  Spiels wird Alduin, der Weltenfresser sein. Er befehligt eine Gruppe von schwarzen Drachen namens Jills.  
Man wird zu Beginn vor seiner eigenen Exekution stehen. Glücklicherweisewird man nicht hilflos seinen Peinigern ausgeliefert sein...  

Die erste Siedlung, die der Spieler erreichen wird, ist Riverwood (zu deutsch Flusswald), wo dem Händler Luken von Banditen eine goldene Drachenklaue entwendet wurde. Auf der Klaue sind drei Symbole eingraviert, die dem Spieler Zugang zu einem komplexen Türmechanismus verschaffen.  

Der Spieler wird gezwungen sein, in eine alte, nordische Ruine zu reisen, die überwiegend von Untoten und Spinnen bevölkert sein wird. Am Ende der Ruine wird der Spieler seinen ersten "Drachenschrei" lernen, mit dem er kurzzeitig die Zeit im Kampf verlangsamen kann.  

Der Drache in der Mitte des Freskos ist Alduin, während er von Unbekannten besiegt wird. Die Identität dieser Personen zu ermitteln wird eine der Hauptaufgaben des Dovahkiin.  

Die Hauptquest wird wohl ungefähr gleich lang werden wie die aus Oblivion. Das Spiel sei jedoch noch in der Entwicklung und müsse noch ausbalanciert und geändert werden und so hat Pete Hines den Hauptquest noch nicht gespielt, um es zu vergleichen.  

Man kann nach dem Ende der Hautpquest weiterspielen.  

Der Spieler wird im Laufe des Spiel durch ein "persönliches Ereignis" mit einem Drachen erfahren, dass er ein Dovahkiin ist.


 
*
**The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim" -Dawnguard-*


 Dawnguard bringt zwei neue spielbare Fraktionen ins Spiel, die Vampire  und die namensgebenden Dawnguard, zu deutsch etwa Wächter der  Morgendämmerung.
In der etwa 15 bis 20-stündigen Story versuchen die Vampire, die Rückkehr  des mächtigen Vampir-Lords Harkan vorzubereiten, dessen ziemlich  ambitionierter Plan vorsieht, die Sonne für immer vom Firmament zu  verbannen.

Der Spieler kann sich nun eine der beiden neuen Fraktionen anschließen. Anders als in diversen Hollywood-Schnulzstreifen sind Vampire in Dawnguard keine "Kuscheltiere" oder Teenies mit Herzschmerz, sondern eher das wodurch sie bekannt geworden sind:  bestialisch, mächtig und grausig.

Beide Fraktionen haben ihre eigenen Hauptquartiere. Als Vampir findet der Spieler seine Heimat im Castle Volkihar, als  Wächter der Sonne bezieht er Quartier im Fort Dawnguard. Beide  Spielerhäuser bringen spezielle Boni mit und dienen ansonsten in  bekannter Weise als Behausung und Itembank.

*Castle Volkihar:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schloss Volkinhar, welches gleichzeitig Hauptquartier und Hauptsitz den gleichnamingen Vampirclans ist, befindet sich auf einer Insel.
Diese liegt sehr weit nördlich der Hauptstadt Einsamkeit. 

Das Schloss bietet den Bewohnern Boni auf ihre Vampirkräfte. Außerdem ist es hier möglich, Bluttränke zu brauen. Diese Tränke heilen nicht nur, sondern zählen gleichzeitig auch als ausgesaugte Gegner. Damit tragen sie wesentlich zur Freischaltung von neuen Vampirlord-Talenten bei.

Auch befindet sich an diesem Ort das Magieportal welches in die Geisterwelt "Soul Cairn" führt. 


*Fort Dawnguard:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vampirjäger des Ordens haben sich in der Festung Dawnguard nieder gelassen.
Das Fort liebt in der Herbstwald-Provinz Rifton.

Die Spieler können hier Armbrüste und Dragonbone-Waffen herstellen, und einen gepanzerten Troll anheuern, welcher dann Seite an Seite mit dem Spieler gegen das Böse kämpft. 



*Die Talentbäume:* 

*Vampire:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Power of the Grave:
Permanenter 50-Punkte-Bonus auf Lebensenergie, Magica und Ausdauer

- Detect all Creatures:
Zeigt alle nahen Lebewesen auf der Minikarte an

- Mist Form:
Der Vampier verwandelt sich in einen unverwundbaren Nebel, während er Lebensenergie regeneriert.

- Supernatural Reflexes:
Der Vampir bewegt sich schneller.

- Vampiric Grip:
Der Vampir kann Gegner durch Gedankenkraft heran ziehen.

- Summon Gargoyle:
Der Vampire kann einen Gargoyle als Helfer beschwören.

- Corpse Curse:
Eine lähmende Magie-Schockwelle.

- Unearthly Will:
Nur bei Nacht einsetzbare Kräfte und Blutmagie kosten 33% weniger Energie.

-Blood Healing:
Wenn ein Vampir einen Gegner mit einen Biss umbringt, heilt er sich komplett.

- Poison Talons:
Nahkampf-Attacken richten 20 Punkte Giftschaden an.

- Night Cloak:
Ein Fledermausschwarm saugt nahe Gegner aus. 


*Werwölfe:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Bestial Strength:
In seiner Werwolfform richtet der Held 25% mehr Schaden pro Stufe an.
Die Fähigkeit lässt sich um vier Level steigern. (100%)

- Totem of Ice Brothers:
Unklar

- Totem of the Moon:
Der Held kann einen verbündeten Werwolf beschwören.

- Totem of the Predator:
Unklar

- Totem of Terror:
Geheul das auch hochstufige Gegner verängstigt.

- Animal Vigor:
+100 Punkte Bonus auf Lebensenergie und Ausdauer, wenn er in seiner Werwolfsform ist.

- Gorging:
Frisst der Werwolf die Leiche eines besiegten Gegners, so bekommt er doppelt soviel Lebenspunkte.

- Savage Feeding:
Unklar


*Videos:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZqXKZOS2jQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UEQFp4tzQc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCiFr4KQQyg


*Preis und Release:*

Dawnguard wird auf Xbox Live 1600 Microsoft-Punkte kosten, damit dürfte  die PC- und PS3-Version sich zwischen 16 und 20 Euro bewegen.

Die gute Nachricht vorweg: Dawnguard wird am 26. Juni erscheinen. Die  schlechte Nachricht: Der DLC steht vorerst zeitexklusiv nur auf der Xbox  360 zum Download bereit. PC- und PS3-Spieler müssen sich einen Monat  länger gedulden.



*The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim" -Hearthfire-*


Der DLC erweitert das Spiel um eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten, welche sich  in erster Linie um das Eigenheim drehen. Zuerst gilt es, ein Stück Land  zu erwerben, auf welchem Sie dann Ihr zuvor ausgesuchtes Haus Stück für  Stück (das ist wörtlich gemeint) errichten und ausbauen. Neben Küche  und Keller stehen auch ein Alchemie-Raum oder eine Schmiede bereit. Im  angrenzenden Garten züchten Sie Pflanzen oder errichten einen  Bienenstock oder aber gehen fischen, Platz für einen Pferdestall gibt's  ebenso wie eine Kutsche. Zu guter Letzt adoptieren und erziehen Sie Ihr  eigenes Kind und müssen Ihr Eigenheim schützen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQQOHDsaCNA



*The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim" -Dragonborn-*


Der DLC Dragenborn für The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim wird von Fans  bereits seit längerer Zeit erwartet, die Verantwortlichen wollten  bislang aber kaum Informationen preisgeben. Nun hat Bethesda Softworks  neben einem Release-Termin für die Xbox 360 auch einen Trailer zu dem  insgesamt dritten DLC veröffentlicht. Am 4. Dezember wird das Spiel auf  Xbox Live erscheinen - einen Erscheinungstermin für den PC und die PS3  gab Bethesda bis dato noch nicht bekannt. Der Trailer hingegen dürfte  Spieler aller Plattformen freuen.In dem knapp zwei-Minütigen  Video zeigt Bethesda verschiedene Spielinhalte. Es ist unter anderem zu  sehen, wie ein Spieler auf einen Drachen aufsteigt. Damit kommt Bethesda  den Wünschen zahlreicher Fans nach und integriert mit dem dritten DLC  das von vielen Fans gewünschte Drachenreiten. 

Die Informationen über die Inhalte von "Dragonborn" oder auf Deutsch  "Drachenblut", die jetzt ins Internet gelangt sind, sollen von einem  Beta-Tester stammen und ergänzen die von Bethesda Mitte November  veröffentlichten Angaben. Bislang war bekannt, dass der DLC auf der  Insel Solstheim an der Küste von Morrowind spielt und dort den Spieler  mit Dunkelelfen und Ureinwohnern konfrontiert. Außerdem hatte Bethesda  neue Zaubersprüche und Drachenschreie versprochen.Laut den neuen,  inoffiziellen Details sind tatsächlich fünf neue Drachenschreie  vorhanden, beispielsweise "Cyclone" für das Erschaffen eines kleinen  Tornados, "Bend Will", der einen Drachen zum Kampf zwingt oder auch  "Dragon Riding", den der Beta-Tester zwar nicht ausprobieren konnte,  dessen Name aber hoffen lässt, dass ein Drache zu einem fliegenden  Reittier wird

 Zum Beginn der neuen Geschichte in Dragonborn, die alleine  mindestens 10 Stunden Spielzeit beinhalten soll, wird der Spieler von  Kultisten gejagt, die ihn töten wollen. Mit allen weiteren Aufgaben  sollen aber auch mehr als 30 Stunden Spielzeit möglich sein, ohne den  DLC komplett ausgereizt zu haben. Neben den neuen Aufgaben enthält  der DLC natürlich auch viele neue Orte, Kreaturen, NPCs, Zaubersprüche,  Waffen und Rüstungen sowie neue Drachenarten.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKb7LUpIq5A​ 






*Weblinks:*​ 
The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim angekündigt: Rollenspiel kommt 2011, erster Youtube-Trailer - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim 

The Elder Scrolls ? Wikipedia 

Bethesda Softworks 

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 

Special: The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim (TES 5) - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE ​ 


*Zusammenfassung:* 


(Thx @ PCGH_Marc)  ​ 

Mal zusammen fassen: 
​ *[+] Neue "Creation"-Engine**
[+] Gescheite Animationen dank Havok* 
*[+] Dual-Wilding**
[+] TES III'sches "Learning by doing"* 
*[+] RAI + Radiant Story**
[+] Creation Kit (SDK)* 
*[+] Kein dämliches Zoomen mehr**
[+] Rim Lighting und Schneefall* 
*[+] Charaktererstellung**
[+] Optionales HUD* ​ 
*[-] Nur 18 Skills**
[-] Cross-Platfom-Entwicklung*
*[-] Keine Mystik mehr*
*[-] Kein Sprinten zu Beginn*
*[-] Keine Attribute mehr*
​ 

*Zur Info:* ​ Ich werde diesen Thread bis zum Release aktuell halten. Falls also jemand von euch Infos oder Vorschläge hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden, oder diese im Sammelthread kund tun. ​ 

_Beste Grüße_
_Pain_​


----------



## Menthe (14. Dezember 2010)

Gut Idee n Sammelthread zu machen.

Ich hoffe mal das es vom Spielerischen besser wird als Oblivion und z.b. kein Konsolen Interface und besser Übersetzung. Und vor allem sollte die Story irgendwie packender sein, bei Oblivion fand ich die sehr sehr langweilig und überhaupt nicht motivierend.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal nicht, das uns Bethesda blödsinn servieren wird. 

Oblivion war gar nicht so schlecht. Das mitleveln der Gegner ließ sich ja durch eine Mod beheben. 

Leider sind die Infos zu Skyrim noch spärlich. Aber das wird schon noch. 

--Zusatzpicdump--


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Dezember 2010)

Sehr cool, dass das gleich umgesetzt wird 

Da gebe es übrigens noch ein Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PW9_t2BNe0


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2010)

> Sehr cool, dass das gleich umgesetzt wird


Wenn der Meister ruft, hat man zu gehorchen 

Thx für das Video!


----------



## NCphalon (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich frag mich, ob die die Welt größer machen, obwohl sie eigentlich kleiner is^^


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

Gute Frage...

Die einzige Möglichkeit was da bleibt, sind Welten unter der Erde. So wie in "Herr der Ringe" die Minen von Moria.

Auf der Map sind acht größere Städte zu sehen. Vier davon liegen in der Nähe des Meeres. Inseln scheinen nicht vorhanden zu sein.

Mal sehen ob sie die karge Berglandschaft mit Leben füllen können. 

Hoffentlich gibt es auch wieder Gilden. Die Missionen waren bei Oblivion schon sehr spaßig. 

Da Drachen vorkommen, hoffe ich ja noch immer, das man mit einem fliegen kann.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2010)

vlt gibts ja auch missionen, für die man ein abstecher in andere Regionen machen darf.
Bei Oblivion gabs ja auch so ne mod mit dem kompletten morowind


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

> Bei Oblivion gabs ja auch so ne mod mit dem kompletten morowind



War aber eine Mod, wie du schon sagtest.

Abstecher in andere Regionen wären schon was feines. Das würde man perfekt mit den Drachen kombinieren können. Wollte in TES schon immer mal Drachen fliegen


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Spiel nur halb so gut wird wie Oblivion wird es gut.


----------



## Bucanero (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Spiel schlecht wird werde ich nie wieder zocken ... es kommen einfach keine guten Spiele mehr raus, sowas wie Arcania kann man die Toilette runterspülen (Risen fand ich auch nur "okay"). The Witcher 2 könnte auch gut werden ... aber TES muss das Maß aller Rollenspiele bleiben!


----------



## Ph1lll (22. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre wirklich schön zu glauben aber angesichts der aktuellen Spiele Entwicklung scheint das eher Unglaubwürdig.

Ganz besonders die Fortsetzungen von echt guten Spielen haben in letzter Zeit viel zu oft enttäuscht.
Ich denke aber nicht das es an zu hohen erwartungen lag wenn man überlegt das oft irgendwas was das Spiel eigentlich ausmacht total verhunzt wurde und das ist bei Rollenspielen halt meistens die allgemeine Stimmung.


----------



## Jagiełło (26. Dezember 2010)

Von der Idee mit den Höhlen, die zwecks "Weltvergrößerung" implementiert werden sollen, bin ich jetzt nicht so begeistert, dass war schon zu oft ein Mittel um Spiele künstlich langzuziehn, außerdem werden die gerne zufallsgeneriert, Folgen sind bekannt... Drachenhorte, Unterschlupfe etc. gehörn natürlich ins Game

Ich hoffe, dass Bethesda nicht die Ausrede benutzen, sich sklavisch an die "Proportionen" halten zu müssen. Zudem hinkt das ganze  eh, TES4 hätte um einiges größer als Morrowind sein müssen, welches im wesentlichen "nur" auf Vardenfell spielte. Und wenn man das jetzt auf Arena oder TES2 bezieht...

Oblivion hatte schon seine Berechtigung, zumal wegen den vielen tollen Mods, auch wenn ich das eigentliche Spiel nicht überragend fand,  aber Skyrim muss IMO nen signifikanten Schritt tun, sonst wirds für TES eng. Heute gibts zu viel zu gute RPG-Konkurenz (Witcher, Dragon Age, Two Worlds, Mass Effect, Deus Ex seien mal als Bsp. genannt). Und der Ausweg heißt für mich Spieltiefe, Grafik allein und ein passables Game drumherum kriegen heute die meisten Studios gebacken (Risen ist IMO ein Beispiel).Von daher ist der Aufruf, sich eher an Morrowind zu orientieren nicht nur Nostalgiegeschwafel.


----------



## MegaPaulBlart (2. Januar 2011)

Oblivion war damals auf der PS3 das Maß aller Dinge für mich!
Es war einfach mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel 
und bezüglich, der Größe von Skyrim, vlt wird das wieder ähnlich wie in oblivion gelöst, dass es sozusagen noch eine 2te welt gibt (so wie die Ebene von Oblivion)
und solange die spielzeit stimmt wirds sowieso must have, habe damals in oblivion einfach jeden quest gemacht den es gab


----------



## Amlug_celebren (2. Januar 2011)

Hmm,
meine Wunschliste für Skyrim:

- mehr Waffen/Skillmöglichkeiten wie in Morrowind
- rauere Umgebung wie in Morrowind
- Teleportsystem durch ein Transportsystem ersetzen
- Gute Story (Eventuell verbindungen zu den alten Teilen!)

der Rest sollte ruhig so sein wie Oblivion mit einer etwas besseren Grafik, und einer ein wenig größeren Spielwelt.

Dann wäre ich schon absolut Glücklich!

Macht blos nicht sowas wie mit Arcania ...


----------



## c0ckr0ach (2. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich setze eine große Hoffnung in Skyrim, dieses mal von den Codern das zu bekommen, was ich mir erhoffe.

In einem kurzen Rückblick, und im direkten Vergleich zu seinem damaligen Konkurrenten alá Gothic 2 machte Morrowind eine sehr gute Figur. Die Spiele waren deshalb auf selber Augenhöhe, weil sie in ihren eigenen Paradedisziplinen unschlagbar waren. Enge und unverwechsel und nachahmbare athmosphärische Dichte bei Gothic, grandiose und überaus beeindruchende Größe und grafische Überlegenheit bei Morrowind. Gothic III ist dann bei mir auf Grund des uthopischen Releastermins leider weit hinter dem damals nicht guten, aber dennoch einigermaßen spielbaren Oblivion weiter nach unten gefallen, und somit übernahm die Elder Scrolls Reihe bei mir die RPG Charts.

Die Falloutspiele sind meiner Meinung nach auch ein gutes Stück solider RPG Kunst, und werden aber auf Grund der doch mittlerweile angestaubten Grafik etwas verunglimpft.

Von Gothic 4 brauch ich wohl nicht zu reden; dieses Spiel zeugt weder von einem klugen Publisher, noch von Programmierern, denen man einen solch im Endeffekt faktisch langweiligen und einfach nur lieblos gestalteten Titel nicht zugetraut hätte.

Mal gespannt, was da noch für feine Infos kommen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind 
Für Zock- und Renderzwecke wird im Frühjahr nach 6 Jahren ein neuer PC hochgezogen - hach, das wird einfach perfekt 
Meine persönliche Wunschliste:
-Anstatt stumpfem draufgeholze mal ein abwechslungsreiches Kampfsystem! 
Das von Oblivion war ja eine Offenbarung im Vergleich zum Klickspamming in Morrowind... aber ich wünsche mir beispielsweise Schadenszonen mit verschiedener Wirkung, z.B. bei Schlägen auf den Waffenarm sinkt Treffergenauigkeit und Schaden etc... oder Spezialfähigkeiten wie z.B. stealth-kills oder bewusslos schlagen... verdammt, TAUSEND Verbesserungsvorschläge O.O

-bessere Physik als in den Vorgängern!!!11einseinself
Ich hab es satt, dass nur Gegenstände auf Tischen der Physik zum Opfer fallen oder Gegner komisch in Sachen feststecken^^

-bessere Gamebalance... meiner Meinung nach waren Zauber das ganze Spiel über zu schwach, andere Effekte waren einfach nur imba.

-eine glaubhaftere Welt... überall öffnen sich Tore in die Hölle, aber hey, den Leuten geht's klasse! 

-bessere und MEHR Synchronsprecher :/

Fürs erste war das mal alles, was mir einfällt


----------



## Rabi (3. Januar 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> -bessere und MEHR Synchronsprecher :/


Oh ja, die Synchronsprecher, die großen Atmosphärekiller. Die waren in Oblivion ja dermaßen besch...eiden. Selbst Nehrim, also eine Mod, hatte da bessere Synchronsprecher und v.a. eine größere Anzahl(im Originalspiel waren es ja gefühlte 5).

Außerdem will ich abwechslungsreiche Dungeons, die sich nicht aufs Haar gleichen und bei denen es sich auch lohnt reinzugehen, und nicht nur die ewig langweiligen Goblinhöhlen. Wenn die Entwickler dann noch die Welt deutlich mehr und realistischer bevölkern und ein anständiges Gildensystem einbauen, bei dem man als Oberhaupt einer Gilde auch was zu sagen hat - die paar Kräuter als Belohnung bei der Magiergilde haben mich nämlich nicht sonderlich befriedigt -, bin ich eigentlich schon vollauf zufrieden.

Naja, eigentlich würde mir schon ein solides Grundgame(inkl. Synchronsprecher ) wie Oblivion reichen. Hauptstory usw. finde ich gar nicht so wichtig, denn die besten Geschichten werden sowieso durch Mods erzählt. Eine gute Modbarkeit sollte deshalb natürlich auch gegeben sein.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. Januar 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> [...]Eine gute Modbarkeit sollte deshalb natürlich auch gegeben sein.


Sollte? MUSS!!! 
beim Rest stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, ich habs nur aus Platzgründen mal weggelassen 
MfG


----------



## chromas (3. Januar 2011)

Meine Wünsche für Skyrim:

Eine nicht so sterile Welt
Farbige Kerzen, die ich hinstellen kann wo ich mag (Stichwort Beleuchtung)
Allgemein wieder mehr Möglichkeiten beim "Housing"
Ansonsten kann mit TES kaum was falsch gemacht werden (*HOFF*)


----------



## crusader (4. Januar 2011)

Am 6. Januar wird das Cover enthüllt:
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Coming Next Issue - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2011)

Hauptsache die Story , sowie die Technik wird gut (also das exakte Gegenteil von Arcania)
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das ganze etwas abwechslungsreicher gestaltet werden würde. Das schließen von Oblivion Gates war einfach nur nerfig (für mich zumindest)  Über Versteckte Höhlen würde ich mich wie in Oblivion sehr freuen, dort hat man ja immer wertvolles gefunden. Die Engine von Oblivion war super, tolle Grafik und nicht zu anspruchsvoll. 
Ein Multiplayermodus egal in welcher Weise wäre auch super.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein tolles Spiel wird, die ganze Reihe war bisher gut gelungen, lieber sollen sie das Release verschieben, damit den Spielern ein Fail wie Götterdämmerung oder auch Arcania erspart bleibt. 
Auch interessant wäre, wenn es bestimmt Städte gäbe, die von einer Rasse dominiert werden. Eine Elfenstadt oder so wäre eine tolle Sache


----------



## crusader (4. Januar 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Story , sowie die Technik wird gut (also das exakte Gegenteil von Arcania)


Das würde ich sogar andersherum sehen 
Der Patch-Log bei Oblivion ist wesentlich länger als der von Arcania. Technisch ist Arcania gelungen 

Die Story von Arcania hat nur wenig Variationen, aber das Finale ist gelungen, wenn der Auserwählte sich zu erkennen gibt


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2011)

crusader schrieb:


> Das würde ich sogar andersherum sehen
> Der Patch-Log bei Oblivion ist wesentlich länger als der von Arcania. Technisch ist Arcania gelungen
> 
> Die Story von Arcania hat nur wenig Variationen, aber das Finale ist gelungen, wenn der Auserwählte sich zu erkennen gibt



na ja, ich will jetzt keine story schreiben, aber Arcania hat überhaupt nichts mehr mit Gothic gemeinsam. Der charakter ist total anders als der namenlose held. Ich habe zwar nur die demo gespielt, doch die hat mir auch gelangt  
Es stehen Wasserfässer herum mit denen man nichts machen kann, blocken wurde komplett entfernt? Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf skyrim, bis dahin ist hoffentlich der community story mod für g3 fertig und wird dann gezockt


----------



## crusader (5. Januar 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> na ja, ich will jetzt keine story schreiben, aber Arcania hat überhaupt nichts mehr mit Gothic gemeinsam. Der charakter ist total anders als der namenlose held. Ich habe zwar nur die demo gespielt, doch die hat mir auch gelangt
> Es stehen Wasserfässer herum mit denen man nichts machen kann, blocken wurde komplett entfernt? Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf skyrim, bis dahin ist hoffentlich der community story mod für g3 fertig und wird dann gezockt


Hast ja Recht 
Aber Blocken geht schon noch  Man kann sogar mit einem Block einen Ausfallschritt machen, um damit eine Gegnerblockade zu Durchbrechen.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Januar 2011)

crusader schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht
> Aber Blocken geht schon noch  Man kann sogar mit einem Block einen Ausfallschritt machen, um damit eine Gegnerblockade zu Durchbrechen.



ok, wusste ich nicht  , lasst uns jedoch nun wieder vom offtopic wegkommen, und zu skyrim zurück. Ich hoffe dass es eine Game Demo geben wird, das würde mir den Kauf sehr erleichtern.


----------



## crusader (6. Januar 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> ok, wusste ich nicht  , lasst uns jedoch nun wieder vom offtopic wegkommen, und zu skyrim zurück. Ich hoffe dass es eine Game Demo geben wird, das würde mir den Kauf sehr erleichtern.


Demo wäre nett, aber der Kauf wird bei mir nicht erleichtert weil es schon so gut wie gekauft ist


----------



## Legacyy (7. Januar 2011)

Die Runen aus dem Trailer wurden jetzt "übersetzt", unter DIESEM Link ist die englische Übersetzung zu finden.

P:S.: ich kram gleich wieder morrowind raus, und mach  diesen Mod (4GB) hier drauf


----------



## SiQ (8. Januar 2011)

> PEGI 18



Das Spiel wird göttlich!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Januar 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird göttlich!



Ist meines Wissens nach aber noch nicht das finale Rating (obwohl es wohl schon etwas blutiger zur Sache gehen soll, als in den Vorgängern. Ist schliesslich auch der raue Norden  ). 
Hat mir zumindest mein Bethesda Kontakt gesagt (wobei die Anfrage auf das ESRB Rating bezogen war. Denke aber nicht, dass das einen besonderen Unterschied macht).


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich auch schon sehr auf ein neues elder scrolls - aber die skills sollten sie nicht verringern, finde ich.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Januar 2011)

> Spielerisch soll The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim "Dual-Wielding" bieten, was nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass das Alter Ego zwei Waffen gleichzeitig nutzen kann. Beispielsweise Schild und Schwert oder aber Streitkolben und Magie. Auch mit links den Gegner einfrieren und dann mit rechts einschmelzen wäre zumindest denkbar. In Sachen Skills macht The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim einen Rückschritt: Bot Morrowind noch 27 und Oblivion 21 Skills, sind es bei Skyrim nur 18 an der Zahl. Zudem orientiert sich Bethesda am "Learning by doing"-Prinzip von Morrowind: Wer häufig mit dem Schwert zuschlägt, steigert diese Fähigkeit, ab einem bestimmten Fortschritt gibt's Perks, mit denen sich der Spieler verbessert - ähnlich wie in Fallout 3. Aus diesem Spiel entleiht Bethesda auch das Level-Scaling, Gegner leveln nicht mehr so wie in Oblivion mit. Durch die "Radiant AI" sowie "Radiant Story" sollen die NPCs realistischer reagieren (das sollten sie aber auch schon in Oblivion ...), auch wird es in Skyrim offenbar Kinder geben - ein wichtiger Immersionsfaktor.


 
Das mit den Skills find ich auch nicht gut... Die TES-Reihe lebt doch von solchen Dingen. 

Das Learning-by-doing-Prinzip fand ich in den alten Spielen schon gut. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit dem Tagesablauf und den spontanen Handlungen der NPC´s laufen wird.


Edit: Im Anhang gibt es ein paar Bilder


----------



## SiQ (11. Januar 2011)

Aus welchem Magazin sind die?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Januar 2011)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe des amerikanischen Game Informer.

Update auf Seite 1 ist Online


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2011)

Nun sind Details zur Engine bekannt geworden.



> Nachdem der Game Informer in seiner aktuellen Heftausgabe erste Informationen zu The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim veröffentlichte, legen die Amerikaner auf der Website nach und geben Details zur in Skyrim zum Einsatz kommenden Creation-Engine preis.
> 
> Creation-Engine
> Morrowind und Oblivion setzen wie beispielsweise auch Fallout 3 auf die Gamebryo-Engine von Emergent Game Technologies, für Skyrim aber bricht Entwickler Bethesda mit dieser Tradition. Statt auf eine Middleware zurückzugreifen, entwarfen die TES-Macher ihre eigene, "Creation" getaufte Engine. Diese bietet laut Creative Director Todd Howard ein ausgefeiltes Level of Detail , die überarbeitete Vegetationsdarstellung kommt ohne Speedtree aus und ist ebenfalls eine Eigenentwicklung. Viel Wert legt Bethesda auch auf Licht- und Schattenspiele, jegliche Beleuchtung sei dynamisch. Da Skyrim im hohen Norden spielt, bauten die Entwickler Schneefall und Niederschlag in die Creation-Engine ein. Ein spezielles System lässt den Schnee auf Bäume, Büsche und Felsen fallen, Shader sorgen für Lichtdurchlässigkeit des gefrorenen Nass und Rim Lighting gibt dem Ganzen den letzten Schliff. Tief gehende technische Details nennt Game Informer zwar nicht, allerdings soll Skyrim sehr viel beeindruckender aussehen als seine Vorgänger ("Bethesda has another ten months before Skyrim releases, but thanks to the Creation Engine the world already looks much more stunning than its predecessors") - fünf Jahre nach Oblivion ist das aber auch etwas, was wir schlicht voraussetzen.
> ...




Das liest sich alles schon sehr gut. Aber ich will das ganze mal Ingame sehen


----------



## Jagiełło (18. Januar 2011)

Die Grafik gefällt mir vom Stil her verdammt gut - erinnert an Solstheim in Morrowind.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Januar 2011)

Geile Bilder! Danke


----------



## Jagiełło (19. Januar 2011)

"Bethesda hat schon seit jeher die Mod-Community unterstützt, und das aus gutem Grund. Es ist ein wissenschaftlicher Fakt, dass Mod-Werkzeuge die Welt zu einem besseren Ort machen. Sie machen die Modder glücklich, weil sie modden können; sie machen die Entwickler glücklich, wenn sie sehen, wie die Modder an Erfahrung gewinnen; sie machen die Fans glücklich, weil es da einen endlosen Fluss an Inhalten gibt, die man ausprobieren kann. Also sind wir glücklich, heute bestätigen zu können, dass wir diese Unterstützung auch bei Skyrim weiter leisten wollen."


Hell yeah


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. Januar 2011)

Klasse Sache!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2011)

Mal zusammen fassen:

*[+] Neue "Creation"-Engine
[+] Gescheite Animationen dank Havok
[+] Dual-Wilding
[+] TES III'sches "Learning by doing"
[+] RAI + Radiant Story
[+] Creation Kit (SDK)
[+] Kein dämliches Zoomen mehr
[+] Rim Lighting und Schneefall
[+] Charaktererstellung
[+] Optionales HUD*

*[-] Nur 18 Skills
[-] Cross-Platfom-Entwicklung
[-] Keine Mystik mehr
[-] Kein Sprinten zu Beginn
[-] Keine Attribute mehr*


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

@ Marc

Danke für die Zusammenfassung 

Ist auf Seite 1 Online!


----------



## Jagiełło (21. Januar 2011)

"Keine Attribute" - also keine Disziplinen wie Stärke, Int., Agi. etc? 

Falls das gemeint ist denke ich, dass ein Skilltree die Einzeldisziplinen ersetzen wird. Schwertkampf könnte z.B. auch Stärkeattribute usw. beinhalten, bei der verringerten Anzahl der Skills gibt es wahrscheinlich eh nur eine Nahkampfkategorie (bei Morrowind gab es noch Langwaffe, Kurzwaffe und Stumpfe Waffe, bei TES4 Klinge und Letzteres). 

Vllt. löst man das auch ganz innovativ und erfindet ein neues System oder man lässt es tatsächlich ganz weg, wer weis...


----------



## Painkiller (22. Januar 2011)

So.. Kleines Update ist online

Aber ich will endlich mal ein Gameplay-Video sehen.


----------



## Jagiełło (25. Januar 2011)

Hey Painkiller, bei Scharesoft-Portal - Home auf der Main gibts noch diverse Infos.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2011)

Hab's auch endlich zusammen fassen können:

*The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim: Infos zum neuen Kampfsystem*


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hab´s schon auf die erste Seite übernommen! 

Thx @ marc


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim: Mit Kantenglättung, Schnellreisesystem, Dunkler Bruderschaft und mehr*

Klingt bis auf die Magie und die häufigen Drachen super


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Magie war in Oblivion besser. Da konnte ein Angriff sowohl Feuer, Eis & Blitz haben. 
Wäre ja ewig Schade wenn es das nicht mehr geben würde. Aber vllt. wäre das auch zu übermächtig gegen Drachen. Ein Angriff der alle Elemente in einem vereint, war bei Oblivion schon zu übermachtig.

Bei der Sache mit den Drachen bin ich auch skeptisch. Ich hoffe mal sie übertreiben es nicht.


----------



## meuchel14 (26. Januar 2011)

endlich ein neuer teil 
oblivion fand ich schon immer total geil( auch wenn total verbuggt)
einfach mal, dass man sich so frei bewegen kann :O
aber dauert ja leider noch fast nen jahr bis zum release


----------



## Arthuriel (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich hatte Morrowind und fand es genial (wobei es irgendwann auch mal langweilig wurde). Oblivion habe ich übersprungen, wobei ich nicht mehr weiß, ob keine Lust darauf hatte oder ob ich es einfach nicht so gut fand wie Morrowind.

Insgesamt hoffe ich mal, dass die Welt von Skyrim so tiefgründig/ bzw. komplex wird wie die von Morrowind. Bisher sehen die Zeichen dafür ja positiv aus.

(Habe öfters mal gehört, dass Morrowind erwachsener/ernster oder besser sein soll als Oblivion. Weiß ja nicht, wie viel da dran stimmt. Selbst habe ich es nicht getestet. Müsste ich aber mal machen ).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich fand Morrowind besser. Denn es ist einfach "tiefer" und weniger generisch, zudem ist das Design einfach bombastisch.


----------



## Arthuriel (26. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich es mal gelesen habe, haben sich die Entwickler von Morrowind auch an vielen Baustilen aus aller Welt orientiert, wodurch es so abwechslungsreich aussieht (Ich müsste mal den Artikel raussuchen. Eventuell ist ja einer von PCGH ).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2011)

Gerade der visuelle, organisch-dynamische Stil war das epochale, monumentale, gigantische, atemberaubende und fantastische an Morrowind


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2011)

Wird Skyrim eigentlich Ego- oder Third-Person Perspektive?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

Ich denk mal das man das wie schon bei Oblivion wechseln kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

Alles zu Morrowind 2011 nun *hier*.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, das der Umgangston endlich mal rauer wird, so wie in den guten alten Gothic-Teilen :]
Skyrim ist für mich DIE RPG-Hoffnung für 2011.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Januar 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das der Umgangston endlich mal rauer wird, so wie in den guten alten Gothic-Teilen :]
> Skyrim ist für mich DIE RPG-Hoffnung für 2011.



In dem Fall würde ich erst mal auf The Witcher 2 setzen. Erstens ein PC-Only Titel (zumindest vorerst), und zweitens bekommst du da deine rauen Umgangstöne.
Naja und drittens wäre evtl noch das es wesentlich früher erscheint.
Ist also schon mal ein guter Zeitvertreib bis TES V.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (30. Januar 2011)

*Inside Skyrim's Menu System Overhaul*




> In a game as large as the open world RPG The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, comprehensive menus are a necessary evil. Though they may not be pretty, players need a way to easily manage items, review skills, and map out directions to their next dungeon crawls. The menus in Oblivion functioned, but they were essentially a cumbersome medieval equivalent to Excel documents. For the sequel, Bethesda is striving for a friendlier user interface.
> 
> Rather than refine the pre-existing menu system from Oblivion or Fallout 3, Bethesda decided to toss them on the scrap heap and develop a new, streamlined interface. Searching for inspiration, the team kept coming back to Apple, and for good reason. Over the last decade the company has revolutionized how consumers interact with software and hardware moreso than any other tech outfit.
> [...]
> ...



sieht nicht gerade sehr PC freundlich aus, mir schwant übles


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. Januar 2011)

Abwarten...


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

> sieht nicht gerade sehr PC freundlich aus, mir schwant übles


Da hast du schon Recht. Aber ich glaube nicht, das die die PC-Version in den Sand setzen. Die schimpfen sich ja nicht EA 



> Abwarten...


Jop! Mal sehen wie die ersten Gameplay-Videos aussehen. Erst dann wird man urteilen können.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2011)

Naja Oblivion war als PC Version ja auch nicht das wahre


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Naja Oblivion war als PC Version ja auch nicht das wahre


 
Dafür konnte man aus Oblivion mit diversen Mod´s noch soviel rausholen, das das Spiel heute noch gut aussieht.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2011)

Joa das stimmt schon, nur hat mir das Spiel nie zugesagt. Sah irgendwie zu "sauber" aus 
Da hab ich lieber Morrowind oder Gothic gespielt. Mal schauen wies bei Skyrim aussieht, anschauen werd ich mir das auf jedenfall.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

Hier die Zusammenfassung des GI-Artikels. Ach ja: Die CBS hat exklusiv die deutsche Preview bekommen und schreibt u.a. etwas von Auto-Aiming  



> Das Spielmenü in Oblivion musste sich aus Sicht von PC-Spielern Kritik gefallen lassen, da es vergleichsweise klobig und vor allem unübersichtlich war. Insbesondere die große (Konsolen-taugliche) Schrift erforderte viel Scrollen und die einzelnen Unterpunkte benötigten sehr viele Klicks - erst durch diverse Mods war das Menü wirklich brauchbar. Bei Skyrim ging Bethesda daher zurück ans Reißbrett und entwarf ein neues Menü. Dieses öffnen Sie klassisch per Knopfdruck, es erscheint ein Kompass mit vier Auswahloptionen.
> 
> Die rechte Seite führt ins Inventar, wo Sie Rüstungen, Waffen und Co. finden. Neben dem Name und den Eigenschaften des Items dürfen Sie dieses in 3D von allen Seiten betrachten - das klappt auch mit frisch gepflückten Kräutern. Die linke Seite führt in den Magie-Abschnitt, der alle magischen Items und die 85 Zauber listet. Ob eine verzauberte Waffe hier oder aber im normalen Inventar auftaucht, ist unklar. Die untere Option öffnet die topographische Karte von Skyrim. Hier dürfen Sie klassisch zoomen, aber auch Wegpunkte setzen, Routen planen und das Schnellreisesystem nutzen. Die obere Wahlmöglichkeit bringt Sie in den "Himmel". Hier werden drei Nebulae angeboten: Krieger, Dieb und Magier. Diese sind die drei Skill-Bäume, welche jeweils sechs Skill bieten - insgesamt also wie bekannt 18 an der Zahl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Februar 2011)

> und schreibt u.a. etwas von Auto-Aiming


Das ist doch jetzt ein Witz oder?! oO


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2011)

Nein, das steht wortwörtlich da. Angeblich gab's bei TES IV Probleme mit dem Zielen. Vll bei den Konsoleros ... wehe, das ist Auto-Aiming ist nicht abschaltbar *knurr*


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ... wehe, das ist Auto-Aiming ist nicht abschaltbar *knurr*


 
Sollte das für die PC-Version so kommen, wäre das ja der Fail des Jahres.
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## -AlWiS- (8. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sollte das für die PC-Version so kommen, wäre das ja der Fail des Jahres.
> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.




Nein glaub ich auch nicht wäre doch total behindert 

Habe vorn paar Tagen das mit Skyrim entdeckt un das hier mich total gefreut
erst mal wieder oblivion dann gezockt un die ganzen guten mods gespielt
hoffentlich bringen sie den editor mit
weiß jm schon was darüber ob der mitkommt
wahrscheinlich schon ....


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, das der Umgangston endlich mal rauer wird, so wie in den guten alten Gothic-Teilen :]
> Skyrim ist für mich DIE RPG-Hoffnung für 2011.



Das war nicht so und wird bestimmt auch nicht so werden. Gothic ist einfach eine Sache für sich.
Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Arthuriel (8. Februar 2011)

@-AlWiS-: Ja, es wird einen Editor geben, allerdings hat er einen anderen Namen. Leider fällt er mir gerade nicht ein. Steht aber bestimmt hier im Skyrim-Thread oder in einer anderen Skyrim News.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @-AlWiS-: Ja, es wird einen Editor geben, allerdings hat er einen anderen Namen. Leider fällt er mir gerade nicht ein. Steht aber bestimmt hier im Skyrim-Thread oder in einer anderen Skyrim News.


 
Bitte sehr 

_Pete Hines verküdetet das, was sich viele Spieler auch für The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skryrim wünschten: Einen gigantischen Mod-Editor, wie er in Form des Construction Sets bereits Morrowind und Oblivion bei lag. Dieser hört bei Skymrim passend zur "Creation"-Engine auf den Namen Creation Kit, über den genauen Umfang aber äußerste sich Pete nicht._​


----------



## -AlWiS- (9. Februar 2011)

Hey weiß schon einer wann mal ein guter trailer rauskommt oder ob scon einer drausen is außer der kurze mit dem drachen



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> _Pete Hines verküdetet das, was sich viele Spieler auch für The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skryrim wünschten: Einen gigantischen Mod-Editor, wie er in Form des Construction Sets bereits Morrowind und Oblivion bei lag. Dieser hört bei Skymrim passend zur "Creation"-Engine auf den Namen Creation Kit, über den genauen Umfang aber äußerste sich Pete nicht._​


 
Danke euch zwei hoffentlich weird der diesmal aber nicht so gewöhnungs bedürfitgt wie der von oblivion brauchte meine zeit bis ich da mich en bissje auskannte 
vllt kennt einer den crysis mod edirtor der is ziemlich übersichtlich und einfacher


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

> Hey weiß schon einer wann mal ein guter trailer rauskommt oder ob scon einer drausen is außer der kurze mit dem drachen



Da immer mehr Screen durchsickern kann es nicht mehr lange dauert, denke ich. 

Was mich aber mehr interessiert als ein Trailer, wäre eine Tech-Demo der Engine. 
Ich will mal sehen was die drauf hat. Und zwar auf dem PC und nicht auf der Konsole


----------



## -AlWiS- (10. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da immer mehr Screen durchsickern kann es nicht mehr lange dauert, denke ich.
> 
> Was mich aber mehr interessiert als ein Trailer, wäre eine Tech-Demo der Engine.
> Ich will mal sehen was die drauf hat. Und zwar auf dem PC und nicht auf der Konsole




Wär geil aber hoffe das sie im spiel mal mehr leute machen als bolivion und der rest wie fahrende händler die über die straßen latschen weil für was waren die straßenwachen bei oblivion da??? passanten auf straßen gabs keine außer banditen^^
und im marktviertel da müssten eigentlich auch mehr leute sein 
general denke ich aber das es en top game wird


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

-AlWiS- schrieb:


> Wär geil aber hoffe das sie im spiel mal mehr leute machen als bolivion und der rest wie fahrende händler die über die straßen latschen weil für was waren die straßenwachen bei oblivion da??? passanten auf straßen gabs keine außer banditen^^
> und im marktviertel da müssten eigentlich auch mehr leute sein
> general denke ich aber das es en top game wird


 
Stimmt. Das ist vorallem in der Hauptstadt aufgefallen. Da war extrem wenig los. Wenn ich da an Assassin´s Creed denke... 

Da war immer war los auf den Straßen.


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Jap, eine lebendige Welt ist das A&O für eine glaubwürdige realistische Umgebung.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob die Engine das packt bei Skyrim.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Die Engine bestimmt, nur die Konsolen nicht *SCNR*


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Engine bestimmt, nur die Konsolen nicht *SCNR*


 
Naja, bei Assasins Creed hat´s ja auch geklappt. Da waren aber die Figuren nicht so detailliert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn man entsprechenden Tradeoff betreibt, klar.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn man entsprechenden Tradeoff betreibt, klar.


 
Aber das wollen wir ja bei der PC-Fassung nicht. 

Alles auf Anschlag und Supersampling! Und wehe es ruckelt!


----------



## Sturmtank (21. Februar 2011)

wirds da auch ein Moralsystem geben, mit mehreren Lösungswegen?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2011)

Wäre auf jeden Fall was sinnvolles. Bis jetzt hab ich aber noch nichts in die Richtung gehört.


----------



## Sturmtank (23. Februar 2011)

das ist auch das was mich an Oblivion gestört hat
an sich wars ja ein tolles spiel, nur ein endszenario
fand ich dann doch schwach


----------



## Sutta (24. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjqsYzBrP-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erster Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Memphys (24. Februar 2011)

Wow, epic. Wenn die landschaften wirklich GENAU SO aussehen, meinen Respekt. Und auch der Drache sah nicht so polygonarm aus wie der von Dragon Age 2 
Der Trailer ist sehr geil und wenn das Spiel genauso gut wird, Hut ab. Sollte dann nur hoffentlich halbwegs gut auf meinem System laufen... sonst geht die GTX 470 in Rente und ne neue Highend-Karte muss her.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info! 

Trailer ist nun auch @ Post 1!


----------



## LordCama (24. Februar 2011)

@Memphs: Ja, sieht alles super aus, bis auf das wasser  hoffe das wird in der pc fassung etwas besser. und die zene bei welcher es schneit (1:24), ist leider etwas zu kurz, um sich ein bild davon machen zu können wie sich der untergrund und die vegetation verändern.


----------



## Memphys (24. Februar 2011)

Schneit doch, bei diesen Torbögen oder was das ist. Oder hab ich da Ingame-grafik mit Film verwechselt?
Ist ja auch egal, wenns sich IG und Film so ähnlich sehen ist die grafik schon... gut

edit: sry, irwie überlesen oder hast du editiert?


----------



## LordCama (24. Februar 2011)

das zweite


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich wüsste wie lang die daran arbeiten würd ich sagen: Endlich ma n Trailer mit bewegten Bildern. 
Sieht trotzdem nicht schlecht bis jetzt aus. Die Atmosphäre die sich daraus vermuten lässt scheint vielversprechend zu sein.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn das tatsächlich ingame Grafik sein sollte und Sie Story, etc nicht verkacken wird das DAS Spiel des Jahres...wenn ich daran denke das dieses Jahr auch noch ME3 kommt


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob das im Trailer Konsolen-Grafik ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob das im Trailer Konsolen-Grafik ist, oder nicht.



Wirkte teilweise so, der Fels auf dem der Kerl steht, als der Drache kommt, sah so aus


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann die ersten Videos mit PC-Grafik kommen.


----------



## PC-Doc (25. Februar 2011)

Ich schließ mich mal an, sieht wirklich gut aus. 
Ich bin nicht grade der Hardcoregamer, aber schon Oblivion hat mir unzählige Stunden Spielspaß gebracht.
Wenn man sich nicht nur um die Hauptquest kümmert, sondern auch die Gegend erkundet, kommt man 
auf unzählige Nebenquests, so das man am Ende weit über 150 Stunden Spielezeit kommt.
Erlich gesagt weiß ich bis heut noch nicht, ob ich jetz eigentlich mal alles "erledigt" hab oder nicht.
Muß halt mal wieder bissel weiterspielen.
Oblivion war damals das erste PC-Spiel welches ich mir als es rauskam sofort neu gekauft hab, 
und dass, obwohl ich noch nicht mal die passende Plattform zum spielen dazu hatte.
Ich würd mich freuen wenn Skyrim daran anknüpfen könnte.

P.S.: Cool wäre es auch,wenn man mal alle Ländereien besuchen könnt,so ohne Grenzen,einfach mal direkt zu Morrowind rüber ... 
         ... die bucklige Verwandschaft besuchen ...


----------



## Memphys (26. Februar 2011)

Die Neuauflage des Morrowind-Soundtracks ist mal wirklich geil, ich hörs jetzt mind. zum 30. Mal an.

Und wenn man Oblivion mit Mods spielt kann man auch gut 1000 Stunden zocken. Einfach ein paar Story-Mods, Overhauls oder neue Orte mit Quests rein.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (26. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob das im Trailer Konsolen-Grafik ist, oder nicht.



Scheinbar stammt alles vom Trailer von der 360



> Bethesda`s Community Manager Nick Breckon hat jetzt bestätigt,
> dass es sich bei den gezeigten Szenen um Xbox 360-Material gehandelt hat.
> "Um das klarzustellen: Der gesamte Trailer wurde auf der Xbox 360 aufgezeichnet. Außerdem haben wir bei der Draw Distance nicht getrickst," heißt es.
> 
> [Quelle: Gamezone]


----------



## LordCama (27. Februar 2011)

Elder Scrolls V - IGN Rewind Theater: Gameplay Trailer Video - PC - IGN

interresant zum anschauen


----------



## Rabi (27. Februar 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Scheinbar stammt alles vom Trailer von der 360


Wie muss dann erst die PC Version aussehen? 

Der Trailer hat meine Vorfreude jedenfalls in extreme Höhen getrieben. Wenn dann noch eine gute Story und gute Modarkeit dazukommt wird das Ding für mich fast so wichtig wie Mass Effect, Battlefield und Diablo.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

Die PC-Version wird nicht viel anders aussehen ... Cross-Platform ahoi


----------



## LordCama (27. Februar 2011)

da mus ich marc leider recht geben. ich hoffe nur, das beim pc die texturen eine etwas höhere auflösung haben.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die PC-Version wird nicht viel anders aussehen ... Cross-Platform ahoi



Ich hoffe mal die Entwickler besinnen sich auf die Tatsache, das die Kerngruppe PC-Spieler sind. 

Alles andere wäre traurig...


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2011)

Ich denke die PC-Version wird sich nur in Auflösung und evtl an der Zuschaltung von AA/AF unterscheiden.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Schade, Schade... DX11 wäre da wirklich was feines gewesen, wenn es schon eine komplett neue Engine ist.


----------



## LordCama (28. Februar 2011)

event. kommen ja 2-3 dx11 effekte, mehr aber sicher nicht


----------



## Rabi (1. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die PC-Version wird nicht viel anders aussehen ... Cross-Platform ahoi


 
Wusste nicht, dass das Spiel kein dx11 nutzt. Mit Tessellation wäre das Spiel sicher  gewesen. Aber was solls, es sieht auch so super aus und die Gesichter bzw. allgemein Menschen sind nicht mehr so...merkwürdig.


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2011)

Es ist halt wirklich schade. Der Titel wäre echt gut für DX11 gewesen. -.-


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

Auf der Website von Skyrim prangt ganz unten das USK18-Logo. oO

The Elder Scrolls Official Site

Das wäre das erste TES was ab 18 wäre!

Außerdem hab ich ein paar neue Artworks in den ersten Post geladen.


----------



## Rabi (2. März 2011)

Naja das USK12 Logo bei Oblivion hat mich sowieso gewundert. Die USK bockt doch sonst immer so bei Blut rum. 
Wegen mir kann es aber gerne ab 18 sein, wenn das Spiel dann auch mal ein bisschen erwachsener, nicht blutiger, wird, wie Mass Effect und dabei denke ich nicht nur an die Sexszenen. 

Mich wundert aber, dass Skyrim überhaupt schon eine USK Prüfung hat. Ist doch noch über ein halbes Jahr hin.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. März 2011)

Die USK versteht doch keiner wirklich. Glaube nicht, dass die anhand der paar fetzen Trailer da was beurteilen. Außer die spielen schon irgend ne Demo, was ich aber nicht glaub.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist die USK nicht in der Lage von selbst ein Siegel auf die Website von Skyrim zu klatschen.

Also muss man davon ausgehen, das das von den Entwicklern stammt. Vielleicht ist ja wirklich USK 18 beantragt?!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (2. März 2011)

Der Punkt ist doch es handelt sich um ein Fantasy Setting, da bewertet die USK milder. Wenn es Neuzeit Setting wäre sähe die Geschichte sicherlich schon anders aus. Schaut euch mal God Of War 3 an, was da abgeht ist schon nicht mehr feierlich


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

Naja, wenn es in Skyrim Finishing-Moves gibt, dann kann ich mir so eine Einstufung schon vorstellen.

Mit einem Schwert kann man viele üble Sachen machen


----------



## Memphys (3. März 2011)

USK ist ein einziger Saftladen, man sähe sich mal Assasins Creed an. Was da abgeht ist ja nun nichtmehr wirklich feierlich: Augen ausstechen, gegner mit ner lanze pfählen, Genickbrüche alles Art, Halbierungen des Gegners mit dem Schwert (eigentlich müssten die beiden Hälften auseinanderklappen ^^), Stich in die Gedärme und langsam verrecken lassen und vieles mehr. DIESES Spiel ist ab 16. Dagegen Call of Duty: Man schießt auf den Gegner, er kippt um (man sieht in den meisten Fällen nichtmal Blut) und ist direkt tot. Dieses Spiel ist ab 18


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. März 2011)

Du musst sagen, dass Assassins Creed nicht ganz so zeitnah spielt wie CoD. Realistisch auch eher nicht. Nachvollziehen kann ich das auch nicht 
Bin mal gespannt was etz aus dem FSK 18 von der Skyrim Seite wird.


----------



## Jagiełło (6. März 2011)

Ach, die Grafik kommt schon in Ordnung. Wichtig ist da IMO der Stil. Und der stimmt soweit, die Areale sehn sehr atmosphärisch aus. Was mir gut gefällt sind die Bewegungsabläufe. Bisher fühlte man sich in TES eher wie ne Hitbox, die durch die Spielwelt schwebt Mitlerweile sieht das dynamischer aus. Hoffentlich bietet das Game ausreichend Tiefgang abseits der Kämpfe. Crafting ist ja in Teilen bestätigt. Super wäre es, wenn der Elder Scrolls Franchise voll ausgeschöpft wird. Oblivion war da etwas zu begrenzt. In Morrowind gab es ja diverse Exklaven, Auftritte von Deadrafürsten und Weltreisende. Das hatte Flair^^


----------



## Dragonfire (13. März 2011)

Wenn Bethesda nicht für brachiale PC-Grafik sorgt, dann mit Sicherheit irgendwann die Modding-Community. Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, was die inzwischen aus Morrowind rausgeholt haben. Das Ding ist inzwischen fast hübscher, als Oblivion im Auslieferungszustand


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2011)

Ja aber Oblivion wiederum wurde auch ordentlich gemoddet 

Aber die offene Politik von Bethesda is echt genial, die wissen genau, welches Potenzial in der Modding-Community steckt und die Spieler werden dafür mit endlosen (kostenlosen) Erweiterungen für Grafik, KI, Gameplay, Interfaces uswusf. belohnt


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

> Aber die offene Politik von Bethesda is echt genial, die wissen genau, welches Potenzial in der Modding-Community steckt und die Spieler werden dafür mit endlosen (kostenlosen) Erweiterungen für Grafik, KI, Gameplay, Interfaces uswusf. belohnt



Stimmt. Daran sollten sich andere Entwickler mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Dennoch finde ich es schade das TES kein PC-Only-Titel bleibt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. März 2011)

Selbst das finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn Sie dann wenigsten bessere Texturen beilegen 

Den passenden Song gibts auf jeden Fall schön xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

So.. Nun hab ich rausgefunden, was das USK 18-Siegel da zu suchen hat.

Laut dem Hersteller ist das eine provisorische Einstufung. Hätt mich auch gewundert, wenn das Spiel echt ab 18 wäre.


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (20. März 2011)

Yeahr, also was ich bisher so vom Spiel gesehen hab sieht ja schon mal sehr viel versprechend aus. Hoffentlich machen sie keine Abstriche in der Komplexität des spieles zugunsten der konsolen... ich flehe euch an


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Hoffentlich machen sie keine Abstriche in der Komplexität des spieles zugunsten der konsolen... ich flehe euch an


Ich fürchte, damit werden wir aber rechnen müssen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (25. März 2011)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die vielen Schieberegler zu den Grafiksettings aus Oblivion, bin mal gespannt wieviel davon noch übrig bleibt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch noch an die vielen Schieberegler zu den Grafiksettings aus Oblivion, bin mal gespannt wieviel davon noch übrig bleibt.


 
Oh ja! Da konnte man so ziemlich alles seperat einstellen. 

Solange es nicht so wird wie bei Crysis 2: niedrig - hoch - extrem


----------



## Menthe (4. April 2011)

Wehe wenn die sowas machen


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Wehe wenn die sowas machen


 
Naja, ich trau den Entwicklern alles zu.

Bestes Beispiel:

Sie nutzen zwar DX11, aber nicht im vollen Umfang. WTF? oO
The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: DirectX 11 für die PC-Version plus neue Screenshots - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## LordCama (4. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich trau den Entwicklern alles zu.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Es ist ganz einfach, solange keine konsole dx11 nutzt, wird kein geld in eine volle dx11 engin investiert


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

LordCama schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach, solange keine konsole dx11 nutzt, wird kein geld in eine volle dx11 engin investiert


 
Ich find´s trotzdem schade, das dass volle Potenzial des PC´s ungenutzt bleibt.


----------



## LordCama (5. April 2011)

Ich warte auch schon lange darauf, dass mein rechner bei der einstellung mittel nur noch ~25 fps liefert.


----------



## ProNoob (14. April 2011)

andere frage is dx10 überhaupt schon an der Grenze ? 
weil dann kann ich auf dx11 bei skyrim auch verzichten wens gut aussieht
entweder gleich richtig oda lassen... halbe sachen sind sch.....


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

> andere frage is dx10 überhaupt schon an der Grenze ?



Du hast doch gesehen, was in Crysis I mit DirectX10 und einer guten Engine möglich ist.

Vorteil damals war es, das Crysis I nur für den PC kam, und daher nicht in der Funktion der Engine beschnitten werden muss.

Was Skyrim wirklich kann, wird sich erst später zeigen. Ich persönlich finde die Optik bis jetzt ganz gelungen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2011)

Skyrim sieht schon gut aus. Man sollte aber bei der PC-Version nicht zuviele Unterschiede erwarten.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

Erwarte ich auch nicht. Ich vertrau da ganz auf die Modding-Crews. 

Die werden da schon noch eine noch bessere Optik rausholen können.


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

Ich denke Skyrim wird bestimmt das beste Spiel aus der Elder Scrolls Reihe mit Oblivion !!!


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

Da streiten sich ja die Gemüter bekanntlich.

Viele sind der Meinung das Morrowind das beste war. 

Naja, erstmal muss Skyrim zeigen was es kann. Aber das wird noch ein bisschen dauern. Hoffentlich bringt die GamesCom neue Infos und Videos.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. April 2011)

Naja, Morrowind hatte teils unmenschliche Laufstrecken.
Also hoffe ich, das Sie ihr Schnellreisesystem weiter nutzen.


----------



## schirocco (19. April 2011)

naja für die Laufstrecken hat man ja die Mystik gehabt, die es wohl in Skyrim nicht mehr geben wird 

auch ich hoffe, dass es wieder mehr Morrowind ähnlicher und graphisch stark wie Oblivion sein wird, freu mich schon


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Ich bin gegen eine Schnellreisefunktion, solange man viele Abwechslungsreiche Gebiete hat die man durchkreuzt. Hier mal ein Bach, da eine kleine verweste Bauernhütte. Und optionale Zufallsquests à la Red Dead Redemption. Dazu ein paar malerische Landschaften und ein 20 Minütiger Weg zu einer Quest lässt sich aushalten.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Wenn´s ne freie Speicherfunktion gibt, dann schon. Sonst ist das alles für die Katz. 
Am besten wäre es, wenn man es frei entscheiden könnte, wie man das will.


----------



## Rizzard (19. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen eine Schnellreisefunktion, solange man viele Abwechslungsreiche Gebiete hat die man durchkreuzt. Hier mal ein Bach, da eine kleine verweste Bauernhütte. Und optionale Zufallsquests à la Red Dead Redemption. Dazu ein paar malerische Landschaften und ein 20 Minütiger Weg zu einer Quest lässt sich aushalten.



Eine Schnellreisefunktion sollte es in jedem Fall geben. Denn wenn es eine gibt, hast du immer noch die Wahl ob du sie benutzt oder nicht.
Wenn es keine gibt, hat man überhaupt keine Wahl.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (20. April 2011)

Hier mal ne Skyrim News die eigtl. für die Leute vom anderen Ufer gedacht ist



> *Skyrim 'looks the same' when playing on PC and console - Bethesda*
> Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim looks so good on Xbox 360 (and presumably PS3) that the studio is aiming for minimal visual difference between console versions and the PC counterpart.
> That's according to Bethesda game director Todd Howard, who admits that Skyrim on console does get a little bit of help from playing habit.
> 
> ...



Na mal schauen wer hier am Ende "abgespeckt" hat um ein identisches Erlebnis zu bieten.


----------



## seltsam (22. April 2011)

Also eben hab ich auf einer anderen Seite gelesen,das 90 % der Zielgruppe Konsoleros sein sollen... und mod tools für Konsolen angestrebt sind.

Ich war jetzt lange Fan der Reihe,und hätte mir auch einiges gefallen lassen,aber diese Aussage hat mir gerade den Rest gegeben!
Sollen die doch auf ihrem Mist sitzen bleiben.

Ein Spiel weniger dieses Jahr!


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Man, diese Aussage hat meine Vorfreude echt gedämpft... vergisst die Spielebranche wer sie groß gemacht hat? So komisch wie es auch klingt, als Spielegerät scheint der PC so langsam ausgedient zu haben... wäre für mich auch kein Problem, wenn alle 3 Jahre eine neue Xbox kommen würde um den technischen Stand zu halten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2011)

Wer die Optik einer Konsole als "stunning" bezeichnet ...  "Stunning" für Konsolen-Verhältnisse vll, aber nicht für den PC. Alleine sub-HD, Matschtexturen und das Geflimmere *brrr*


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

hoffentlich wird es die schnellreise Funktion geben sonst lauf ich mich noch wahnsinnig.....


----------



## ProNoob (22. April 2011)

hoffentlich gibts die reisefunktion 
ich hab wenig bock wie damals in WoW  stundenlang zu einem quest zurennen und am ende war der dann für die katz 2 3 monster kloppen und das wars dann ...


----------



## Memphys (22. April 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Also eben hab ich auf einer anderen Seite gelesen,das 90 % der Zielgruppe Konsoleros sein sollen... und mod tools für Konsolen angestrebt sind.
> 
> Ich war jetzt lange Fan der Reihe,und hätte mir auch einiges gefallen lassen,aber diese Aussage hat mir gerade den Rest gegeben!
> Sollen die doch auf ihrem Mist sitzen bleiben.
> ...


 
Ich hoffe man kann denen irgendwie verbieten den eigenen Mod zu portieren... Obwohl, man könnte ja einen Konsolenkiller schreiben 

Aber solange Mod-Tools dabei und eine Modder-Community vorhanden sind wird das Spiel früher oder später gut werden 
Vllt. kommts dann ausser Pyramide, aber naja...


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

Vielleicht gestalten sie das mit den Modden um und liefern n Editor und ein Mod installer mit !? Hoffentlich Skyrim


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. April 2011)

Für die Konsolen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2011)

Die Aussage mit den 90% ist wirklich ne Frechheit. Vielleicht 75 % der Zielgruppe sind Konsolenspieler.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2011)

Allein die Aussage mit 90% zeigt doch schon, was für einen geringen Stellenwert der PC (beim Entwickler) mittlerweile hat. Einfach nur traurig.

Bei niedrigen PC-Absatzzahlen wird natürlich auch kein Tessellation nachgereicht, und mit erscheinen von Mod-Tools auf Konsolen fällt bei TES auch wieder 
ein wichtiger Kaufgrund für die PC-Version weg.


----------



## ProNoob (23. April 2011)

dann brauch man sich danach aba nicht beschweren das niemand die pc version kauft...


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (23. April 2011)

Tja, die haben wohl auch vergessen, dass ihre Wurzeln nicht auf dem Super Nintendo waren. Wo ich schon das neue Interface gesehen habe, war klar wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## lol2k (24. April 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wo ich schon das neue Interface gesehen habe, war klar wie der Hase läuft.


Welches Interface meinst du?  Ich kenn nur den Screenshot aus dem Menü des Skilltrees...


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (24. April 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Welches Interface meinst du?  Ich kenn nur den Screenshot aus dem Menü des Skilltrees...


 
Ja den meine ich auch Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Interface’d.
Diese Flow Navigation ist vllt. für Controller ganz Toll. Aber am PC möchte ich sowas auf einem Blick sehen und nicht mit der Maus durch die Menübäume scrollen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Vielleicht gestalten sie das mit den Modden um und liefern n Editor und ein Mod installer mit !? Hoffentlich Skyrim


 
Ich glaub eher, das die ganze Arbeit wieder an der Community hängen bleibt. Das Mod-Tool ist extrem mächtig. Einfach mal abwarten... Vllt. kommt der Hersteller auch noch zur Vernunft.


----------



## seltsam (27. April 2011)

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer  
SureAI-kuendigt-Nehrim-Nachfolger-an


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

Das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten!  

Mal sehen was die Jungs aus dem Spiel so rausholen können.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. April 2011)

Och nööö 

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

WTF? 

Die sollen aufhören, das Spiel zu verhunzen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. April 2011)

Sie gehen konsequent weiter den Weg, den sie mit Oblivion begonnen haben. Und noch ein paar Schritte und sie können ihn ohne mich gehen (wie DA2).


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

Ich kann dich da sehr gut verstehen. Ich werd mir auch erstmal das Endprodukt in den Tests genauer anschauen. 
Wenn´s der Hersteller verhaut, müssen wir uns halt auf die Modding-Community verlassen. Und ich glaube nicht, das die uns auch enttäuschen. Siehe Nehrim.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. April 2011)

Ich weiß, ich gehöre geschlagen. Aber ich hab damals Oblivion auf der Xbox 360 gezockt. Ich fand das Spiel richtig richtig gut, und freue mich deshalb auf Skyrim. Aber diese Nachrichten der vercasualisierung machen mich etwas stutzig. Ich habe schon oft von Nehrim gelesen, kann mir einer mit eigenen Worten erklären was das für ein Mod ist?


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

Da red ich mir ja den Mund fusslig! 

Selber lesen^^

Nehrim - Infos


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. April 2011)

Langsam beginn ich zu glauben, das ich niemals mehr den PC upgraden muss, da eh nichts gutes mehr raus kommt...
Crysis 2, Homefront...jetzt vermutlich Skyrim...alles einfach nur verhunzt. Fehlt nur noch, das es BF3 genauso ergeht.


----------



## ZeroHour (28. April 2011)

Hier gibts was neues: Klick


----------



## NCphalon (28. April 2011)

Das is doch zum heulen... das is wie wenn Microsoft sagt, dass alle Textbearbeitungsfunktionen aus Word entfernt werden damits auch auf ner Schreibmaschine läuft


----------



## ChaoZ (29. April 2011)

Also beim nächsten Steam Sale kommt mir Oblivion sowas von in's Haus. Ich scheine mit Nehrim ja was verpasst zu haben.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also beim nächsten Steam Sale kommt mir Oblivion sowas von in's Haus. Ich scheine mit Nehrim ja was verpasst zu haben.



Oblivion + Add-On ist ja schon so groß. Aber Nehrim ist auch sehr gelungen und eine Empfehlung deffinitiv wert! 

Gibt ja auch noch andere Mod´s für Oblivion.


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich wirds echt nicht zu verhunzt... nochmal son Gothic 4 Desaster wäre echt schlimm.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2011)

Das hoff ich auch. TES ist eines der letzten guten Rollenspiele. Wäre echt schade drum. Ich hoffe die Entwickler haben kapiert was alles auf dem Spiel steht.


----------



## LordCama (6. Mai 2011)

Was die entwickler kapiert haben, ist leider das >50 % der Einnahme mit Konsolen gemacht werden. Weshalb also viel geld für die pcspiele ausgeben wen es mit wenig auch geht? Anders gesagt: wir sind ihnen egal.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Mai 2011)

Hmm, also meine Vorfreude ist Weg. Vorbestellt wird auch nicht mehr und es werden erste Tests abgewartet. Danach leihe ich mir das Spiel für's Wochenende aus, womit die vorherigen Schritte eigentlich nutzlos sind. Falls es dann was taugt, wird's gekauft.


----------



## LordCama (9. Mai 2011)

Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Chris_1982 (24. Mai 2011)

@ Painkiller ich möchte mich für das was ich mit dir geschrieben habe vor ein paar Wochen hochachtungsvoll entschuldigen..


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> @ Painkiller ich möchte mich für das was ich mit dir geschrieben habe vor ein paar Wochen hochachtungsvoll entschuldigen..


 
Ist schon ok.  Jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag. Das versteht glaub ich keiner besser, als ich^^
Mach dir also keinen Kopf. Ist Vergangenheit...


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Wär mal schön endlich was handfestes an Videomaterial von Ingame Szenen zu bekommen. Hoffentlich bringt die E3 endlich etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkel


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Thread für Oblivion ich spiele es seit gestern doch ich habe fragen zum Spiel.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2011)

Thread aufmachen? Es gibt keinen Sammelthread soweit ich das sehe.


Edit:

Hier ein paar neue Bilder von der E3

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...nshots-von-der-E3/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/


----------



## Chris_1982 (6. Juni 2011)

Immer wenn ich den Trailer angeschaut habe kamen bei mir fast tränen so eine Wucht zeigt das Spiel.


----------



## Wavebreaker (6. Juni 2011)

Schaut euch das an und staunt. Ich habe jedenfalls meine Kinnlade vom Boden aufsammeln müssen. Man überlege sich, wie geil das einfach auf dem PC sein wird. Klick mich!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juni 2011)

Schön aussehen tut Skyrim wirklich, aber wenn Sie das Gameplay verhunzen, kann ihnen das auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Schön aussehen tut Skyrim wirklich, aber wenn Sie das Gameplay verhunzen, kann ihnen das auch nicht weiter helfen.



Man kann nur hoffen, das wir PC-Spieler ihnen nicht ganz egal sind.


----------



## r|sen_ (7. Juni 2011)

Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Schaut euch das an und staunt. Ich habe jedenfalls meine Kinnlade vom Boden aufsammeln müssen. Man überlege sich, wie geil das einfach auf dem PC sein wird. Klick mich!


 
Hmm weiß nicht. Haut mich nun iwie nicht sooo vom Hocker... Sieht nett aus, aber hat (für mich persönlich) nun nicht so den BOAH! Effekt wie The Witcher 2...


----------



## seltsam (7. Juni 2011)

Stimmt,sieht immernoch unterdurchschnittlich aus bis jetzt.Vielleicht sollten sie die XBox fassung beiseite legen und zeigen was die PC Version kann.


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. Juni 2011)

Sign..es soll auf jeden Fall besser laufen als TW2 und vor allen dingen noch besser aussehen..das was ich bisher von TW2 gesehen habe gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, 

ich bleibe bei Bethesda und hoffe das es gleich so gut wie Oblivion wird, letzteres sieht einfach bombastisch aus, und macht viel spass..

lg


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Sign..es soll auf jeden Fall besser laufen als TW2 und vor allen dingen noch besser aussehen..das was ich bisher von TW2 gesehen habe gefällt mir überhaupt nicht,


 
WIE???
TW2 ist wohl momentan das Nonplusultra was RPGs angeht, grafisch als auch spielerisch.

Ich denke nicht das Skyrim auf PC (im Vergleich zur Konsole) soviel anders aussehen wird. Es wird eben eine höhere Auflösung +AA/AF haben.
Wurde nicht sogar schon verkündet das alle Version mehr oder weniger gleich bleiben?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

> Wurde nicht sogar schon verkündet das alle Version mehr oder weniger gleich bleiben?


Jep. DX11 ist zwar im Spiel, aber nicht das komplette Spektrum.


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> WIE???
> TW2 ist wohl momentan das Nonplusultra was RPGs angeht, grafisch als auch spielerisch.
> 
> Ich denke nicht das Skyrim auf PC (im Vergleich zur Konsole) soviel anders aussehen wird. Es wird eben eine höhere Auflösung +AA/AF haben.
> Wurde nicht sogar schon verkündet das alle Version mehr oder weniger gleich bleiben?


 
Ich habe letztens den ersten Teil gespielt und es ist mir ab und an mal abgestürtzt, habe die EE, das mit den Abstürzen war auch damals schon 2007.

Was im Gegenteil bei Oblivion auch nach 20 Stunden nicht einmal passierte.

Hast du schonmal Oblivion gespielt mit Texture Mods? Das mag ja sein das TW2 vielleicht etwas besser aussieht, aber für ein über 5 Jahre altes Oblivion

was einfach immernoch so gut aussieht da gebe ich viel mehr drauf aus 40 Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben wo man sogar noch die Grafik runterschrauben muss.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Oblivion gespielt mit Texture Mods? Das mag ja sein das TW2 vielleicht etwas besser aussieht, aber für ein über 5 Jahre altes Oblivion


 
Ja ich habe Oblivion schon mit Mods gespielt. Gegenfrage, hast du überhaupt TW2 schon ausgiebig genießen können? Dann würdest du nämlich erkennen was TW2 für eine bombastische Optik aufweist.

Ich wollte auch nur darauf aus, das Skyrim zu Release auf dem PC nicht viel besser aussehen wird als auf Konsole.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

> Ich wollte auch nur darauf aus, das Skyrim zu Release auf dem PC nicht viel besser aussehen wird als auf Konsole.


Das wird dann wieder an den Moddern liegen, die die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen müssen.


----------



## alm0st (7. Juni 2011)

Die ersten Gameplayszenen haben mir doch ganz gut gefallen. Die größte Schwäche werden defintiv die Texturen (Konsole sei Dank) aber denke da werden schnell erste Mods kommen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Das wird dann wieder an den Moddern liegen, die die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen müssen.



Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich auch "zu Release" geschrieben.


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich freu mich ganz besonders auf Skyrim..ich hoff das läuft auch noch flüssig erstmal ohne Mods..

Oblivion kommt mir mit Quarls Texture Update und Unique Landscape aber kein bisschen langsamer vor..als wie ohne Mods eher noch schneller und einfach besser.


----------



## Wavebreaker (7. Juni 2011)

Also The Witcher 2 ist grafisch eine Wucht, da kommt ein Oblivion auch mit Mods nicht dran. Skyrim wird auf dem PC sicherlich nochmal eine Schüppe Optik drauflegen und per .ini kann man bestimmt die Sichtweite, etc. tweaken. Es wird nicht so genial aussehen wie TW2, aber auf jedenfall wird es ganz schick anzusehen sein.


----------



## r|sen_ (8. Juni 2011)

Mal gucken, ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher ob ich das Game mag, aber mal schauen. Hab mich von einigen Games überzeugen lassen, die ich am Anfang kacke fand.. ^^ Ok, das Gegenteil war auch oft der Fall... 

Was mir hier gleich iwie nicht gefällt sind die "Kampfanimationen" aus dem Video, 2 Seiten vorher oder so.. Das sieht für mich so derbe nach Uralt RPG aus.. Weiß nicht, kann ich nicht mal so exakt beschreiben, war iwie so...


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2011)

> Ich freu mich ganz besonders auf Skyrim..ich hoff das läuft auch noch flüssig erstmal ohne Mods..


Laufen wird es schon, nur optisch geht halt schon noch was. Das hat ja Oblivion bereits gezeigt. Das Spiel hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und sieht heute immer noch eindrucksvoll aus.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

Hier ein neues Video von der E3!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Juni 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus vom Gameplay als erwartet.
Falls sie es mit der Grafik auf dem PC nicht besser machen, gibts ja immer noch die Moddingcommunity :]


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2011)

Die Distanzdarstellung ist halt mal wieder Matsch plus Nebel


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Distanzdarstellung ist halt mal wieder Matsch plus Nebel


 
Ich sag nur: Leadplattform Konsole(n).


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Distanzdarstellung ist halt mal wieder Matsch plus Nebel



Mod FTW!  Was anderes wird uns da nicht übrig bleiben.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Juni 2011)

Bis Skyrim billig genug ist und genug gute Mods hat, hilft Oblivion aus. 
Schwach, dass sie die Konsolen hier an erste Stelle setzen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

> Schwach, dass sie die Konsolen hier an erste Stelle setzen.


Stimmt. Aber man erkennt auch den Sinn dahinter. Viele Leute kaufen nun mal eine Konsole, weil dort ohne lästiges Basteln (eben das was uns PC-Gamer so viel Spaß macht) alles in einem ist. Das es technisch auch anders geht, hat ja Crysis gezeigt. Nur muss man die Firma auch am Leben erhalten. Und das schafft man eben nur mit hohen Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Jagiełło (15. Juni 2011)

So schlimm ist die Disztanzdarstellung jetzt auch nicht. Das Vid zeigt die Übergangszone Schnee/Tal, da kann das auch gewollt sein. Und es gibt immer noch die Ini

Die Grafik mag zwar nicht "modern" sein, aber sie ist stimmig und passt gut zu Elder Scrolls. Oblivion war out-of-the-box grafisch zu weichgespült, das jetzt sieht wieder mehr nach der Serie aus. Da lässt sich ne Traditionslinie zu Morrowind erkennen, gleicht sich imo vom "Look". Oblivion fällt da eher raus. Ich hoffe mal die werden sich besinnen und ein PC-Menu machen, da seh ich das größte Problem...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2011)

Ab da, wo die Grasnabe aufhört, ist halt Matsch: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juni 2011)

Bei solchen Spielen (Mass Effect z.B. auch) wünsche ich mir, dass wir sie heute mit Technik der Zukunft zocken könnten. In den Spielewelten steckt unendlich viel Potenzial. Vorallem Mass Effect könnte man ewig fortführen.


----------



## jurawi (20. Juni 2011)

ich frag mich was man für ein spiel entwickeln könnte, das zb 3 x590er und einen 990 x auslasten wrüden. wahrscheinlich crysis mit einer 10 mal geileren physik und die grafik von bf3 mit noooooch mehr potential =O


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

Gabs da nicht mal die Ultra-Config für Crysis 1? 

*Nach PCGH_Marc schrei!*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, wir haben da mal was kränkes gebaut.

Crysis Warhead: PCGH-exklusive "Uber"-Quality und Performance-Configs - crysis warhead


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. Juni 2011)

Solange die Wachen nicht wieder Hellseher sind und ÜBERALL Kameras sind, die jedes Verbrechen sehen, kann es eientlich nur gut werden xD


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Solange die Wachen nicht wieder Hellseher sind und ÜBERALL Kameras sind, die jedes Verbrechen sehen, kann es eientlich nur gut werden xD



Ah.. Ich erinner mich. Das war richtig lästig. Aber es gab in Oblivion eine Chamäleon-Rüstung. Ka wo ich die gefunden habe. Zusammen mit einem Zauber war man zu 95% unsichtbar für die Gegner.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Ah.. Ich erinner mich. Das war richtig lästig. Aber es gab in Oblivion eine Chamäleon-Rüstung. Ka wo ich die gefunden habe. Zusammen mit einem Zauber war man zu 95% unsichtbar für die Gegner.



Jaja, wenn man in einem leeren Zimmer schleichend eine Kiste öffnete und es der Bewohner in einer Etage drunter hörte


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2011)

Man konnte sich mit den Siegelsteinen Rüstungen mit 120% oder 130% Unsichtbarkeit bauen und war ab dann unbesiegbar


----------



## Glühbirne (24. Juni 2011)

Anscheinend wird der PC doch noch eine ganz nette Version bekommen. KLICK
Bin ja mal gespannt und würde Skyrim gerne mal ausprobieren.
Bin aber völliger Neueinsteiger und habe keine Ahnung von den Vorgängern und der Story... 
Meint ihr, dass man da jetz noch als völliger Neuling, auch im RPG-Genre, einfach so einsteigen kann?
Und wie muss ich mir die Welt vorstellen? Kann ich da einfach Aufgaben übernehmen, wie z.B. einen Beruf (Schmied oder so was) oder gibt es relativ wenig zu tun?


----------



## orange619 (24. Juni 2011)

Narürlich kannst du das, es geht doch immer darum neue käuferschichten zu erschließen, solche die mit rpg's keine erfahrung haben. Für die wird das schon einsteiger freundlich gestaltet sein.
Storytechnisch is skyrim doch unabhängig von den vorgängern.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2011)

> Storytechnisch is skyrim doch unabhängig von den vorgängern.


Skyrim wird in Oblivion erwähnt. Mit der Story von Skyrim hat Oblivion allerdings nix zu tun.


----------



## LanceGualtieri (27. Juni 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird der PC doch noch eine ganz nette Version bekommen. KLICK
> Bin ja mal gespannt und würde Skyrim gerne mal ausprobieren.
> Bin aber völliger Neueinsteiger und habe keine Ahnung von den Vorgängern und der Story...
> Meint ihr, dass man da jetz noch als völliger Neuling, auch im RPG-Genre, einfach so einsteigen kann?
> Und wie muss ich mir die Welt vorstellen? Kann ich da einfach Aufgaben übernehmen, wie z.B. einen Beruf (Schmied oder so was) oder gibt es relativ wenig zu tun?



Glaube mir, die Spielwelt wird so viel an Aufgaben bieten, dass du massenhaft zu tun haben wirst. Meine Frau zockt Oblivion mittlerweile seit über einem halben Jahr und mittlerweile hat Sie Rüstungsteile und erfüllt Quests, von denen ich noch nie was gesehen habe (ich habe es durchgespielt, die Hauptmission zumindest  ). Sicher wird es auch in Skyrim wieder so sein, das es massig an Nebenquests geben wird - alleine schon die ganzen Gildenquests. Ziel von Bethesda ist es ja auch, insbesondere Neueinsteigern den Einstieg zu erleichtern. Ein wenig muss man sich vielleicht anfangs reinbeißen (die ganzen Werte usw.) - aber da kommt man relativ schnell rein. Also: unbedingt spielen.


----------



## LanceGualtieri (29. Juni 2011)

Großes Preview, das auch auf die PC-Version eingeht:

Skyrim - Angetestet | GamersGlobal


----------



## orange619 (29. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Skyrim wird in Oblivion erwähnt.



Echt? An welcher stelle? Als sich martin in den drachen verwandelt?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juni 2011)

orange619 schrieb:


> Echt? An welcher stelle? Als sich martin in den drachen verwandelt?


 Skyrim wird erwähnt, aber eben nur als das was es ist: eine Provinz des Kaiserreiches.


----------



## orange619 (29. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Skyrim wird erwähnt, aber eben nur als das was es ist: eine Provinz des Kaiserreiches.



Ach so, ja klar.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juni 2011)

Alles andere wäre sehr seltsam, wo Skyrim doch 200 Jahre NACH Oblivion spielt xD


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Skyrim wird erwähnt, aber eben nur als das was es ist: eine Provinz des Kaiserreiches.



Jop! Man konnte etwas drüber in einem der vielen Bücher in Oblivion lesen. <-- Hier mein ich das virtuelle Buch. 

Und dann gab es ja noch diesen Fall der für Aufregung gesorgt hat:
The Elder Scrolls 5: Panne enthüllt Rollenspiel von Bethesda - Golem.de


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal Oblivion gekauft, hatte es ja für die Xbox 360 schon. Für die Sommerferien. ^^ Erst HQ und SQ durchzocken und dann Nehrim. Erstmal haben aber BC2 und Borderlands Priorität.


----------



## orange619 (5. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Und dann gab es ja noch diesen Fall der für Aufregung gesorgt hat:
> The Elder Scrolls 5: Panne enthüllt Rollenspiel von Bethesda - Golem.de



Der Eintrag is doch schon ewig alt. Damals (2009) war ein Hinweis auf ein neues Bethesda Spiel noch eine Neuheit aber jetzt wissen wir zum Glück mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2011)

orange619 schrieb:


> Der Eintrag is doch schon ewig alt. Damals (2009) war ein Hinweis auf ein neues Bethesda Spiel noch eine Neuheit aber jetzt wissen wir zum Glück mehr.


 
Ist mir schon klar.  Du wolltest doch wissen wo "Skyrim" überall erwähnt worden ist. Und das war die Antwort. Einmal ingame und einmal in einem echten Buch. 


Edit:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-ein-Karma-System/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/

Klingt spannend. Mal sehen wie sie´s umsetzen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (7. Juli 2011)

War ja so was von klar



> *Skyrim: Entwickler beantworten User-Detailfragen*
> 
> Bethesda Softworks hat im hauseigenen Forum zu The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim Fragen der User gesammelt und nun die Antworten von Game Director Todd Howard, Design-Chef Bruce Nesmith und Lead Artist Matt Carofano veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...


Die Apple Jünger wirds freuen...


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

Mod FTW! Das wird wohl oder übel die Community wieder mal selber in die Hand nehmen müssen. -.-


----------



## Menthe (13. Juli 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> War ja so was von klar
> 
> Die Apple Jünger wirds freuen...


 Ok, und wie kommst du jetzt auf Apple Jünger 

Ich seh da nicht einmal das Wort "Apple".


----------



## orange619 (13. Juli 2011)

Da wohl bei bethesda ziemlich viele Leute apple fans sind, wollten sie eine Oberfläche die ganso einfach zu bedienen und zu verstehen ist wie os und co, so war das gemeint. Konnte man nachlesen als sie die Oberfläche vorgestellt haben.


----------



## Menthe (15. Juli 2011)

Ah ok, na dann. Hast du da grad n Link parat?


----------



## orange619 (16. Juli 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ah ok, na dann. Hast du da grad n Link parat?


 Das könnte hinkommen.
Die original News auf Gamestar is vom 30.1.2011.


----------



## Deimos (17. Juli 2011)

Habe das bisher in keiner News gelesen, darum schreibe ichs mal hier rein.

Gemäss Producer Craig Lafferty wird es keine Demo zu Skyrim geben.
Er hat die Aussage auf der aktuellen E3 gemacht: Link

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juli 2011)

Dann doch keine Vorbestellung. Eine Demo ist für mich Pflicht, d.h. sie werden mein Geld höchstwahrscheinlich nicht erhalten. Warte ich halt 1-2 Monate und leih's mir von einem Kumpel aus.


----------



## orange619 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh die Begründung nicht, sie müssen mir doch nicht alle funktionen und alle Gebiete zeigen, zumal es denen doch egal sein kann wie viel Gigabyte daten der Nutzer runter lädt. Ich werd mir dann wohl mit you tube videos behelfen.


----------



## lol2k (22. Juli 2011)

Ich stell mir eine Demo für solch ein großes open-world-Spiel auch schwierig vor, da solche rpg`s davon leben, das man sich auf die welt einlässt - krass ausgedrückt: "in ihr lebt"
Eine Demo muss aber ein kurzer appetitanreger sein - das volle Potential entfaltet sich bei TES aber nicht in so kurzer Zeit!
Genau so wenig wie WOW es damals getan hat (nur startgebiet probeweise spielbar).

Gab es jemals eine Demo zu einem Elder Scrolls Teil?

Kann mir das ganz schwer vorstellen 

Bei Schlauchlevel Shootern ist das mit ner Demo was anderes - da kann man praktisch rein und wieder raushüpfen, ohne großartig was verpasst zu haben.
Es gibt eben keine Fähigkeiten zu skilln, etc.


----------



## orange619 (24. Juli 2011)

Zu anderen Elderscrolls Teilen kann ich nicht sagen, aber zu anderen RPG's gabs durchaus eine.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2011)

orange619 schrieb:


> Zu anderen Elderscrolls Teilen kann ich nicht sagen, aber zu anderen RPG's gabs durchaus eine.



Also für Oblivion gab es keine Demo.

Btw. Thread überarbeitet.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. August 2011)

Ich spiele gerade aufgrund von Vorfreude nochmal Oblivion durch. Naja, ich rushe durch die HQ, spiele die Erweiterungen und dann Nehrim.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (7. August 2011)

Hier mal aktuelles Gameplay Footage von der Quake Con:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFuUdMsPsK0


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2011)

Sind die alle besoffen, so wie die applaudieren?


----------



## PCTom (7. August 2011)

Der Trailer sieht ja schon sehr vielverspechend aus das game gefällt mir


----------



## lol2k (9. August 2011)

Na mal sehen was die Gamescom in diesem Monat noch so ausspuckt - bitte mehr Ingamematerial (ohne gröhlende Fans) 
Bin auch derzeit dabei Oblivion durchzuspielen - allerdings mit XP-Mod, was dem Game endlich seine größte Schwäche ausmerzt- das viel zu schnelle Hochleveln & Mitleveln von Skills, die man nicht braucht. Endlich hat man die freie Entscheidung! Außerdem leveln die Gegner nicht mehr mit!! 
Und Franchescos leveled creature items Mod bringt noch mehr Monster, Rüstungen, Waffen, Quests ins Game! Also Spielspaß bis zum Release von Skyrim ist garantiert


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (10. August 2011)

Ich hoffe das in die Figuren ein Bisschen mehr tiefe reinkommt. Also nicht Storytechnisch sondern die Ausdrucksweise. Wenn die Reden habe irgendwie immer das gefühl das ich denen voll egal bin, da kommen 0 emotionen Rüber. Das hat Nehrim ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## lol2k (10. August 2011)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das in die Figuren ein Bisschen mehr tiefe reinkommt. Also nicht Storytechnisch sondern die Ausdrucksweise. Wenn die Reden habe irgendwie immer das gefühl das ich denen voll egal bin, da kommen 0 emotionen Rüber. Das hat Nehrim ganz gut gemacht.


 
Mein Tipp: Auf englisch spielen - habe wohl selten solch eine schlechte Sprachausgabe gehört, wie Oblivion auf deutsch - pfui!


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Auf englisch spielen - habe wohl selten solch eine schlechte Sprachausgabe gehört, wie Oblivion auf deutsch - pfui!



Da hat´s ja nicht nur an der Sprache gehakt, sondern auch an der Übersetzung der Gegenstände. Nach unzähligen Patches ging es dann irgendwann.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. August 2011)

Oder man spielt es gleich auf Englisch. In der heutigen zeit sollte das für den Großteil der User kein problem sein.

Spiele Oblivion gerade zum ersten mal, und mir gefällt irgendwie nicht so das die Gespräche schon witz haben aber dieser irgendwie nicht so rpbergebracht wird. Irgendwie fehlen mir Emotionen. Naja das soll ja mit der Nehrim mod anders sein. (Quelle: meine Freundin^^) aber erstmal das erste spielen damit man auf Skyrim eingestellt ist.

Hat einer schon ne Quelle wo man es "Billig" bekommen kann? 54€ bei Amazon ist mir einfach zu teuer. Amazon UK entfällt da ich keine Kreditkarte habe und auch keine besorgen kann/will wegen einem Spiel.


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

Für alle die es interessiert: Skyrim CE ist vorbestellbar!
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Collectors Edition: Amazon.de: Games
Wer sie will, sollte schnell zugreifen, da diese Edition streng limitiert ist. 

@ PLEEZE



> 54€ bei Amazon ist mir einfach zu teuer.


 
Behalte die Preise mal im Auge. Amazon hat eine Tiefpreisgarantie.


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2011)

Sprache: Deutsch 

Wann nehmen sich andere Publisher endlich mal Games wie "The Witcher 2" zum Vorbild und bringen die Multilingual raus?
Bekommen die Games nicht alle, wie in Deutschland, eine Extrawurst in Sachen Zensur, müsste das sogar die Kosten senken, wenn man eine DVD nach ein und demselben Schema durch das Presswerk zimmert.

Ich verachte die deutsche Sprache ja nicht, aber in Sachen Games geht uns mit der deutschen Sprachausgabe doch einiges an Atmosphäre verloren - daher kommen bei mir nur noch englische Tonspuren ins Haus! 
Da beneide ich ja die Holländer - bei denen laufen fast alle TV Shows / Serien auf Englisch, was wiederrum die Sprachkentnisse der dort lebenden Menschen enorm fördert! 

Back to Topic - wie gern hätte ich das Art Book bei mir im Regal - aber diese Plastikfigur ist schon hart nerdy und 150,00 sind mir doch zu viel! Ist wirklich was für Sammler!


----------



## ChaoZ (12. August 2011)

Ich hab's am liebsten mit komplett englischer Sprachausgabe (von mir aus ausschließlich) und optional deutschen Untertiteln. Rockstar macht's vor.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Jap das wäre der Richtige weg.
Verstehe auch nichtw warum die das so machen das DE IMMER ne extra DVD bekommt und alle andern Multilungual sind...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. August 2011)

Naja, die Version für De müssen Sie ja eh immer erst zensieren. Aber ist es nicht so, das sämtliche großen Sprachen eine eigene Version bekommen?


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

um ganz ehrlich zu sein habe ich da nicht so drauf geachtet^^ ich hohle fast immer Multilingual (wenn möglich) denn dann kann meine Freundin auch mit zocken^^


----------



## ChaoZ (12. August 2011)

Die sollen einfach mal die Nehrim-Entwickler und deren Tonstudio in Berlin mitwerkeln lassen. Die Synchro von Nehrim war klasse.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

ohhh jaaa.... Das einzige was ich finde das bei Nehrim manchmal die stimmen klangen als hätte man sie Verdoppelt, weiss nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll....

Jedenfalls hoffe ich das es mit der Deutschen Übersetzung nicht so ein Interface chaos gibt wie bei Oblivion " Tr.d.St.v.ulm. 2" zb -.-


----------



## Jagiełło (13. August 2011)

Die hätten am besten das ganze Game von SureAI entwickeln lassen sollen

Sure AI werden für Skyrim was neues machen: "Projekt 5". Nehrim-Welt, neue Storyline. Das wissen hier sicher die meisten aber kann ja nicht schaden, good news aufzuwärmen...

Achja, Skyrim wird wohl auch ganz gut Wenn das wirklich nicht multilingual kommt, werde ich mir die UK-Version holen. Hatte mit Witcher 2 (engl.) unlängst mein zockerisch-akkustisches Erweckungserlebnis. Das Game sollte man gespielt haben, einfach rundum Klasse


----------



## lol2k (14. August 2011)

Auf dem Bethesda Blog sind drei neue Screenshots zu finden! 
Habe soeben eine News draus gemacht!


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

Arg die hare sehen auf dem dritten Screen ja immer noch so komisch auas als wäre es eine Haube in der alle haare zusammen kleben...Das geht besser!!!!


----------



## matze95 (20. August 2011)

heute gibts skyrim für 37,50 bei amazon...


----------



## EnergyCross (20. August 2011)

matze95 schrieb:


> heute gibts skyrim für 37,50 bei amazon...


 

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

entweder vertippt oder die haben schon aufgeschlagen in den 3 minuten


----------



## omega™ (21. August 2011)

Es war ein *GamesCom Deal*.


----------



## lol2k (10. September 2011)

Für die Tatsache dass Skyrim in 8 Wochen released wird, gibt es aber spärlich Info-/Bildmaterial! 
Im Hinblick auf den enormen Umfang von TES hat Bethesda es tatsächlich geschafft, dem potentiellen Kunden nach wie vor sehr viel vorzuenthalten! 
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es im Sinne des Studios ist, dem Spieler letztendlich diese Entdeckungen machen zu lassen - dennoch frage ich mich als Käufer wann Bethesdas Marketingkampagne denn anläuft um die Dosis für meine Informationssucht zu erhöhen?!


----------



## EnergyCross (10. September 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Für die Tatsache dass Skyrim in 8 Wochen released wird, gibt es aber spärlich Info-/Bildmaterial!
> Im Hinblick auf den enormen Umfang von TES hat Bethesda es tatsächlich geschafft, dem potentiellen Kunden nach wie vor sehr viel vorzuenthalten!
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es im Sinne des Studios ist, dem Spieler letztendlich diese Entdeckungen machen zu lassen - dennoch frage ich mich als Käufer wann Bethesdas Marketingkampagne denn anläuft um die Dosis für meine Informationssucht zu erhöhen?!


 

hast du schon recht, im vergleich mit Battlefield 3 sind das echt nahezu keine news. 
stört mich aber eigendlich nicht, da oblivion so ein geiles spiel ist und Bethesda mit skyrim nochmal eine schippe drauf legen (was man bisher gesehen hat)

das einzige worüber ich schmunzeln muss:
pfeile sollen sehr selten sein, wird wohl nix wie in oblivion mit 100-200 pfeilen rum ru rennen.
ich als leidenschaftlicher bogenschütze muss da wohl auf meine alternative schwert/kampf-magier zurückgreifen


----------



## lol2k (10. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> pfeile sollen sehr selten sein, wird wohl nix wie in oblivion mit 100-200 pfeilen rum ru rennen.
> ich als leidenschaftlicher bogenschütze muss da wohl auf meine alternative schwert/kampf-magier zurückgreifen


 
Same here! Die "Battlemage"- Klasse ist eine sehr abwechselungsreiche und im weiteren Spielverlauf meist starke Klasse! 
Als Waldläufer/Dieb spielte sich Vanilla-Oblivion sehr schwer, da Pfeile Skletten und Geistern meistens kaum etwas anhaben konnte - und diese Gegnertypen waren (ohne Mods) nunmal in fast jeder Höhle vertreten! Durch die schmalen Gänge war man so meist handlungsunfähig bzw. wurde der Kampf zum Krampf 

Na vielleicht gibts ja im Oktober eine kleine Infoflut - mind. 2 Wochen vor dem Release muss bei einem Käufer jedenfalls schon der Puls auf 180 sein wie ich finde  (vor Vorfreude versteht sich^^)


----------



## zockerprince15 (12. September 2011)

Ja mind 2 Wochen vor realese müssten noch neue infos kommen.
Hoffe a mal das skyrim für 3Dvision entwickelt wurde.
Oblivion in 3d zu zocken ist ja schon geil. Aber da fehlt leider der fein schliff


----------



## ChaoZ (12. September 2011)

Wurde das schon gepostet?
Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Gameplay Demo Part 1 [HD] - YouTube
Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Gameplay Demo Part 2 [HD] - YouTube
Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Gameplay Demo Part 3 [HD] - YouTube
Das sieht so geil aus, dass ich meine Begeisterung nicht in Worte fassen kann. Ich bin sprachlos.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (12. September 2011)

Hoffentlich bekommen die das Flickering bei der PC Version in den Griff.


----------



## orange619 (13. September 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommen die das Flickering bei der PC Version in den Griff.


 
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (13. September 2011)

orange619 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?




Ich meine zum Beispiel hier ab 20 Sek sieht man bei filigranen Objekten (z.B. Äste von Bäumen) ein deutliches Texturflimmern, wobei ich denke das dies vor allem auf fehlendes AF/AA zurückzuführen ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2_msV2gGJQ


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2011)

Das werden sie schon noch beheben.  Keine Angst! Bis zum 11.11 ist es ja noch eine Weile hin^^


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ich meine zum Beispiel hier ab 20 Sek sieht man bei filigranen Objekten (z.B. Äste von Bäumen) ein deutliches Texturflimmern, wobei ich denke das dies vor allem auf fehlendes AF/AA zurückzuführen ist.


 
Ich denke auch das das am PC wesentlich besser aussehen wird, da man hier besser entgegen wirken kann.


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. September 2011)

Jo ich denke am PC wird es richtig gut aussehen.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

Oblivion sieht für das alter auch noch hammer aus und kann bei anderen top spielen durchaus mithalten 

hoffendlich wird die menüsteuerung (für den pc) nicht so grottig wie in oblivion. dort haben sie ja einfach das menü von den konsolen genommen, dadurch ist das meiner meinung nach richtig mies :/


----------



## Soße (18. September 2011)

ich freu mich schon tierisch auf skyrim

frag mich aber, *ob mein pc das schafft*

offizielle angaben sind ja noch nich raus

aber i5 750 gtx460 und 4g ram sind wohl OK...

*allerdings liiiiebe ich kantenglättung* und das wird dann hart


----------



## Dexter1980 (19. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für diesen tollen Sammel-thread. Ich freue mich da jetzt schon wirlich lange drauf. Seit Morrowind bin jetzt Fan der Reihe (Oblivion hab ich leider zeitlich nicht so zelebrieren können, wie Morrowind...) und kann es nicht erwarten. Der 11.11.2011 wir episch. Ich bin vor allem auf die Drachen gespannt. Die sollen ja eine Eigendynamik haben und nicht gescripted sein. Das wird ein Spaß!!!


----------



## ChaoZ (19. September 2011)

Ich fand Oblivion und aktuell Nehrim einfach nur Klasse, meine Erwartungen an Skyrim sind riesig und ich hab etwas Angst enttäuscht zu werden.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. September 2011)

Dexter1980 schrieb:


> Ich bin vor allem auf die Drachen gespannt. Die sollen ja eine Eigendynamik haben und nicht gescripted sein. Das wird ein Spaß!!!


 

teilweise werden die gescriptet, aber nicht alle. also wirst du passagen haben da musst du gegen einen kämpfen, aber auch einfach mal nur so einen begegnen


----------



## Dexter1980 (21. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> teilweise werden die gescriptet, aber nicht alle. also wirst du passagen haben da musst du gegen einen kämpfen, aber auch einfach mal nur so einen begegnen



Ja aber das war mir auch klar, dass es storymäßig gescriptete Encounter mit Drachen geben wird. Muss ja! Aber dass die "wirklich" da oben im Himmel rumfliegen und einen angreifen, wenn sie "Lust" dazu haben ist schon ein spannender Gedanke. Ich hab auch etwas Angst davor enttäuscht zu werden. Das ist mir leider in letzter Zeit häufiger bei Games passiert. Ich bin halt zu enthusiastisch^^


----------



## Dexter1980 (22. September 2011)

Krass! Skyrim erscheint bei uns ungeschnitten und hat trotzdem eine USK 16 Freigabe erhalten?!? Was soll ich davon halten??? Entweder es hat einen Generationswechsel gegeben oder das Spiel wird nicht so blutig, wie ich gehofft hatte...


----------



## LordCama (22. September 2011)

Ich tendiere zum zweiten


----------



## Dexter1980 (23. September 2011)

Ohne Witz! Da wäre ich gar nicht so sicher! Schließlich haben sie Doom und noch ein paar Shooter-Klassiker vor kurzem erst vom Index genommen. Und dann kommt Gears of War 3 ungeschnitten in die deutschen Regale, nachdem die Vorgänger-Teile gar nicht erschienen sind??? Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht...


----------



## LordCama (23. September 2011)

Naja ich wohne in der Schweiz, da stört mich das ganze usk freigabeverfahren nicht gros 
hoffe jedoch für euch, das ihr in den genuss der ungeschnittenen fassung kommt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

Dexter1980 schrieb:


> Ohne Witz! Da wäre ich gar nicht so sicher! Schließlich haben sie Doom und noch ein paar Shooter-Klassiker vor kurzem erst vom Index genommen. Und dann kommt Gears of War 3 ungeschnitten in die deutschen Regale, nachdem die Vorgänger-Teile gar nicht erschienen sind??? Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht...



Doom und Gears of War sind doch eine ganz andere Kategorie als Skyrim.  Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.^^ 
Skyrim bekam nur eine USK 18-Einstufung, weil zum damaligen Zeitpunkt das Altersrating noch ausstand.


----------



## Dexter1980 (26. September 2011)

Das kann ja gut sein! Trotzdem werden doch die selben Kriterien bei Spielen mit "brutalen" Inhalten angewendet , um ein Spiel zu bewerten. Egal ob es nun ein Sci-Fi Shooter oder ein Fantasy Hack and Slay RPG ist. Mich wundert einfach nur, das die USK in letzter Zeit so kulant ist.


----------



## paco.g (26. September 2011)

Habe ich gerade gefunden und hat mich sehr überrascht, insbesondere weil das Spiel ein USK 16 Siegel bekommt und zu 100% Uncut in Deutschland erscheinen soll. 

OnlineWelten.com ››› The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Massive Informationsflut zum kommenden Rollenspiel ‹ News

Die Sachen mit dem Perks ist schon etwas merkwürdig und wenn sich das bewahrheitet dann kann das Spiel eigentlich nicht ab 16 sein^^

"Bei dieser Gelegenheit enthüllt der Artikel auch gleiche eine neue Tötungs-Animation, bei der der Gegner auf Händen und Knien wegzukriechen versucht - und selbstverständlich nicht weit kommt"

mfg paco


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

> Mich wundert einfach nur, das die USK in letzter Zeit so kulant ist.


Na sei doch froh drum! Das wurde langsam auch echt mal Zeit. Nur bei uns wird bei PC-Spielen so ein Theater veranstalltet. -.-


----------



## Devil Dante (28. September 2011)

Das Game läuft ja bekannterweise über Steam! Heißt das man das Game auch bei Amazon.co.uk bestellen kann und trotzden auf Deutsch spielen?


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man in Steam die Sprache ändern. Bei Half Life² hat das damals perfekt geklappt. Hab von deutsch auf englisch gewechselt.


----------



## LordCama (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei cod:mw2 klappt das ganze auch  der nachteil ist, das steam das ganze spiel neu runter lädt, bei cod z.B. ~15gb


----------



## Jagiełło (5. Oktober 2011)

Bei Scharesoft liest man das:



Man kann man Kindern Fangen spielen.
3D-Karte besitzt  entweder Fog of War oder man kann auf ihr  Wettereinflüsse sehen. Auf  jeden Fall lagen Teile der Karte im Nebel  oder Schneesturm.
Das  Kochen (und wahrscheinlich auch Alchemie, Verzaubern und  Schmieden)  läuft in Echtzeit ab. Der Tester wurde während der  Kochanimation  angegriffen.
Eisdrachenschrei: Ziel wird in einem Eisblock  eingefroren, der es an  Bewegung hindert und nimmt Schaden, wenn der  Eisblock nach einiger Zeit  zersplittert.
Verschiedene Beispiele für Radiant AI/Story:
Scharfschütze greift kaiserliches Lager an und wird selbst mit dem Bogen getötet.
Mann  rennt auf den Spieler zu und übergibt ihn was. Dann rennt er  weiter.  Ein Jäger folgt ihm, fragt den Spieler, ob er den Dieb gesehen  hat,  bemerkt ihn dann aber selbst und tötet ihn mit dem Bogen.

Im Creation Kit kann man anscheinend auf Radiant Story Optionen zugreifen.

Lohnt sich generell da die main im Auge zu behalten Scharesoft-Portal - Skyrim News - Home


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Oktober 2011)

hab mir heute die GameStar gekauft mit 14 Seiten Skyrim 

gleich mal reinlesen xD


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich greif mal kurz das Thema des anderen Threads auf:



> Ich habe vor kurzen mal nach der benötigten Hardware für Empfohlene Hardware The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim gefragt.
> Jetzt hab ich eine Meldung gefunden die folgendes sagt:
> 
> Phenom II X4 975 BE / i5-2500K
> HD 6950 / GTX 570


 
Ich denke nicht, das Skyrim ein so gutes System auslasten kann (ohne AA/AF). Schließlich wurde schon gesagt das sich die PC-Version nicht sonderlich von der Konsolenversion unterscheiden wird.

Jedoch hoffe ich auf etwas schärfere Texturen, und eine große Weitsicht (gerade bei dieser Gebirgslandschaft).
PC-Screens werden wir wohl leider keine bekommen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich greif mal kurz das Thema des anderen Threads auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne das kann ich auch nicht glauben.


----------



## Memphys (13. Oktober 2011)

ICh denke auch nicht. Später, mit Mods, dann schon, aber so nicht... das wäre von der Programmierung her ne mittelschwere Katastrophe.


----------



## mad_max (14. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich greif mal kurz das Thema des anderen Threads auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schaut mal in der neuen PCGH: 11/11 Magazin nach. Ich glaube Seite 120. (hab sie grad nicht da)
Da stehts drinn!!!!!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

mad_max schrieb:


> Schaut mal in der neuen PCGH: 11/11 Magazin nach. Ich glaube Seite 120. (hab sie grad nicht da)
> Da stehts drinn!!!!!



Stimmt! Aber wenn du das Kleingedruckte gelesen hast, wirst du feststellen, das das alles Schätzungen der Redaktion sind. 
D.h. nix offizielles!


----------



## mad_max (14. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stimmt! Aber wenn du das Kleingedruckte gelesen hast, wirst du feststellen, das das alles Schätzungen der Redaktion sind.
> D.h. nix offizielles!


 
Oh, man verdamme mich – „ In meinen alten Thread hatte ich noch 
*….. da nicht wissenschaftlich dokumentiert  …*  geschrieben.“

Habs vergessen es dazu zu schreiben. 
Es müsste eigentlich klar sein, dass im Internet und den Printmedien nur Vermutungen, Schätzungen, Halbwahrheiten, hab mal gehört usw. 

Ne, Spaß beiseite, darum hab ich ja nur geschrieben „eine Meldung …“ !
Also noch mal „ *KEINE* offizielle Meldung (nur eine Meldung !!!!!) 


"_In diesem Forum braucht man wahrscheinlich einen Rechtsanwalt, der einem das Geschreibsel nach Urheberrechtsverletzungen überprüft. Oder man hängt eine AGP mit an.
_


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

> Oh, man verdamme mich – „ In meinen alten Thread hatte ich noch
> *….. da nicht wissenschaftlich dokumentiert …* geschrieben.“


Kann mal passieren.  xD

Bin gespannt, wie die Performance beim Endprodukt aussehen wird.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie die Performance beim Endprodukt aussehen wird.



Ach die Performance ist doch zweitrangig, hauptsache wir bekommen bei potenter Hardware auch was geboten.


----------



## lol2k (19. Oktober 2011)

*"Die deutsche Version von Skyrim lässt sich per Steam nicht auf andere Sprachen umstellen"*

Quelle 



Dann werd ich meine vorbestellte Version bei Amazon mal canceln...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann muss man halt über Amazon.co.uk kaufen. 

Das ist aber echt mal ein Mist. -.-


----------



## Rizzard (19. Oktober 2011)

Komplexe Spiele wie Skyrim spiele ich eh nur auf deutsch. Für andere ist das aber wirklich eine etwas schlechte Nachricht. Da heists wohl auf Pegi ausweichen.


----------



## lol2k (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe den Sinn des Regionlocks einfach nicht! Zumal die deutsche Version eh ungekützt daherkommt!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn des Regionlocks einfach nicht! Zumal die deutsche Version eh ungekützt daherkommt!



Denk dir nix. Ist mir auch schleierhaft. Vielleicht ändern sie es ja noch. Schön wäre es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## lol2k (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Vielleicht ändern sie es ja noch.


 
Ich hoffe für die Käufer, die sich eine optionale Sprachauswahl über Steam erhofft haben, dass sich englische Sprachpakete einfügen/nachträglich installieren lassen! Ein Hoch auf die Mod-Community, wenn die Entwickler dies nicht bereitstellen sollten!


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

da bin ich mal gespannt was der key so kosten wird, denke unter 20€ aber kein russki key


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Community wird sicherlich einen workarround für dieses Problem finden.


----------



## Jagiełło (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich weich auf die UK Pegi aus, zocke eh nur noch auf Englisch. Find ich angenehmer.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2011)

> Ich bin dem Gerücht, dass Skyrim region-locked sein soll, mal gefolgt und habe folgende Antwort von sendit.com (UK) bekommen: "I have spoken to the buying team and they have advised me that it will be region locked for the PC game. Sorry for any inconvenience caused."


*Alle die im Ausland bestellt haben sollten schleunigst stornieren und ne deutsche Version kaufen* 
Wieder mal $cheiße was Bethesta da abzieht...

Es gibt bestimmt kurz nach Release nen Community Fix der die Sprachen freischaltet


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr das schon gelesen.



> Vater schreibt Tochter kreative Schul-Entschuldigung für den 11. November 2011





> So stellt er in dem Brief, den er übrigens sogar mit Wachs versiegelt  hat, klar, dass er gemeinsam mit seiner Tochter die Welt von The Elder  Scrolls 5: Skyrim vor den Drachen retten müssen. Auch in der  darauffolgenden Woche könnte es noch zu Komplikationen mit dem  Unterricht kommen - Skyrim könne man eben nicht so schnell durchspielen.



The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim-Release - Vater schreibt Tochter kreative Schul-Entschuldigung für den 11. November 2011


----------



## Jagiełło (22. Oktober 2011)

Und dann gibts noch ein Problem: EV/DV bei Mods. Die meisten deutschen Mods dürften auf der EV nicht richtig laufen (siehe Vorgänger). Umgekehrt gibt es ja meist Patches oder sowas.

Wäre die Sache mit dem Workarround eigentlich "legal"? Wenn man dafür was an der .exe ändern müsste wohl nicht...


----------



## Devil Dante (22. Oktober 2011)

Heißt das man kann das Game wenn man beispielsweise bei Amazon.co.uk vorbestellt hat doch nicht auf Deutsch spielen?


----------



## Jagiełło (22. Oktober 2011)

Nein, heisst sogar: Man kann eine UK hier gar nicht spielen (siehe Lagacyy's Post)  Und selbst falls es doch keinen Lock geben sollte, die UK lässt sich wohl (wie man es von der DV schon weis) nicht umstellen.

Edit: Die Sprachen kann man (über Steam, also nur PC) wohl doch umstellen. Man weis aber nicht wie die Regionen abgegrenzt werden. Ob eine UK hier läuft, kann ich deswegen nicht sagen. Falls es nur um die Synchro geht kannst du aber die DV umstellen, inhaltlich gibt es diesmal keinen Unterschied zwischen PEGI und USK-Version.

BTW: Morrowind Theme auf der Harfe 
Elena & Eve - Call of Magic (Morrowind Theme) on the celtic harp - YouTube

und einer Git, auch nice
Morrowind theme on electric guitar - YouTube

Schonmal zum Einstimmen...


----------



## paco.g (23. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist jawohl der Hammer, typisch US and A 

Und der Lehrer akzeptiert das doch *kopfschüttel*

Hab mir aber die Woche nach Release auch schon Urlaub genommen


----------



## Ion (25. Oktober 2011)

Über den Brief musste ich auch lachen. Schade das meine Eltern nicht so Spiele-begeistert sind


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2011)

So, hier gibts mal etwas Klarheit.

Skyrim: Wichtige Infos zur Sprachausgabe - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Zergoras (25. Oktober 2011)

Was wird eigentlich als Kopierschutz verwendet? Ich hab gelesen, dass auf Steam gesetzt werden soll. Gibt es schon Systemvoraussetzungen?


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Oktober 2011)

skyrim wird regulär über steam laufen. ist ja auch schon seit monaten in deren Top-Artikel Anzeige  (der bilderlauf)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...aussetzungen-bekannt-gegeben.html#post3571551


----------



## Zergoras (25. Oktober 2011)

Ah cool, hab ich auch gerade gelesen. Braucht ja nichts, wie erwartet.


----------



## matze95 (25. Oktober 2011)

Da der Releasetermin ja langsam näher rückt, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob Amazon vorbestellte Spiele pünktlich zum Erscheinungstermin liefert, oder ob die ein paar Tage später kommen.


lg matze


----------



## Corn696 (25. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Amazon Seite zu Skyrim stand eigentlich noch vor kurzem "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag: Wählen Sie Standardversand".
Jetzt steht da allerdings "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag: Ob die Lieferung am Erscheinungstag an Ihre Adresse möglich ist, sehen Sie an der Kasse."

In der Regel liefern Sie pünktlich zum Release-Termin. Manchmal kommt das Spiel auch schon einen Tag eher an.


----------



## matze95 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Aber was bedeutet Kasse?


lg matze


----------



## turbosnake (26. Oktober 2011)

Was ist die Day-One Edition?


----------



## matze95 (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Day-One-Edition enthält eine Landkarte der Spielwelt...um die zu kriegen, musst du das Spiel vorbestellen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. Oktober 2011)

matze95 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Aber was bedeutet Kasse?
> 
> 
> lg matze


 
Ähm. Der Ort an dem man seine Einkäufe bezahlt? In diesem Fall seine Adressdaten sowie das Zahlungsmittel bestätigt. 

@turbo

Das ist die reguläre Version des Spiels + eine Landkarte für Vorbesteller.


----------



## matze95 (26. Oktober 2011)

Was "Kasse" bedeutet war mir schon klar......nur in dem Zusammenhang nicht.
Gibt auch eine Möglichkeit das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum zu erfahren, wenn man das Spiel schon bestellt hat? Denn auf diese Bestätigung kann ich nich mehr zugreifen.



lg matze


----------



## Zergoras (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du bei Amazon bestellt hast, dann klicke oben rechts auf "Mein Konto" --> "Meine Bestellungen" --> Passwort eingeben und schon siehst du deine Bestellungen. Wenn du jetzt auf deine Skyrim Bestellung klickst, siehst du das vorraussichtliche Lieferdatum.


----------



## matze95 (26. Oktober 2011)

Okay, dankeschön.



lg matze


----------



## Aveonik (27. Oktober 2011)

Corn696 schrieb:


> Auf der Amazon Seite zu Skyrim stand eigentlich noch vor kurzem "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag: Wählen Sie Standardversand".
> Jetzt steht da allerdings "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag: Ob die Lieferung am Erscheinungstag an Ihre Adresse möglich ist, sehen Sie an der Kasse."
> 
> In der Regel liefern Sie pünktlich zum Release-Termin. Manchmal kommt das Spiel auch schon einen Tag eher an.


 
Kann ich für Österreich leider nicht bestätigen..ich hab bis heute keines meiner vorbestellten Spiele zum Erscheinungstermin erhalten. Wenn es Mo/Di rauskommen sollte konnte ich noch hoffen es in der gleichen Woche zu bekommen. ^^
Im Durchschnitt brauchts 3 Werktage bis es bei mir ankommt ( + einen weiteren weil sie ja während Arbeitszeit kommen und man erst am nächsten Tag aus der Filiale holen kann -.- danke post! )


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Oktober 2011)

matze95 schrieb:


> Die Day-One-Edition enthält eine Landkarte der Spielwelt...um die zu kriegen, musst du das Spiel vorbestellen


 
Es gibt darüber hinaus auch noch Teile des Soundtracks in der Vorbestellversion.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt darüber hinaus auch noch Teile des Soundtracks in der Vorbestellversion.


 Und der Soundtrack wird sicher richtig episch werden. Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq07l5KMkZY


----------



## matze95 (27. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt darüber hinaus auch noch Teile des Soundtracks in der Vorbestellversion.


 
Cool, das wusste ich noch garnicht:
Der wird bestimmt episch.


lg matze


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin @ all!

Sorry, für das späte Update. War gesundheitlich leider verhindert. 

*Update*

- Systemanforderungen hinzugefügt
- Infos zu Sprachausgabe hinzugefügt
- Youtube-Videos im Breitformat eingefügt
- Karte von Skyrim hinzugefügt
- Live-Action-Trailer hinzugefügt
- Infos zum Leveldesign und Stufenaufstieg
- Infos zu den Konversationen


----------



## Dragonfire (29. Oktober 2011)

Die 6GB-Installation auf dem PC wirkt auf einmal so "groß". Die 360-Version braucht nämlich nur schlappe 3,8 GB Platz auf der Platte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei den massig Details an der Grafik was da gespart wird nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Ion (30. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, danke.

(Dieser Beitrag kann entfernt werden)


----------



## oanvoanc (30. Oktober 2011)

bitte um pn


----------



## luyx (31. Oktober 2011)

Diesmal verstoße ich gegen keine Forenregeln, oder poste Links

Hab mal eine kleine Analyse vom geleakten Material gemacht ( So objektiv wie möglich)

Pro:
Grafik:
-Gesichts- und Drachenmodels schauen viel besser aus ( Im Gegensatz zu Oblivion)

Gameplay:
-Scheint Oblvion stark zu ähneln ohne das idiotische Levelscaling ( Ist Fallout 3 sehr ähnlich)

Sound:
-Stimmen hören sich abwechslungsreicher an, besonderes die Frauen hören sich nicht mehr alle gleich an 


Contra:
Grafik: 
-Extrem matschige Texturen
-Animationen könnten besser sein

Gameplay:
-NPCs rennen in Häuser und andere Objekte
-Kampf sieht nach Hack n Slash aus, kann aber je nach persönlichem Geschmack aus bei Pro stehen

Sound:
-Manche Synchronsprecher hören sich bei den Dialogen gelangweilt an


Das war aber natürlich erst das Tutorial (ca. ersten 20min), könnte auch noch eine frühere Version sein.
Freu mich schon auf das Spiel, was besonders mit Mods noch viel besser wird


----------



## matze95 (31. Oktober 2011)

Also um Texturen brauch man sich bei einem TES keine Sorgen zu machen.
Die Community wirds richten, auch wenn ich hoffe, dass das Video entweder einer frühen Version oder der xbox entstammt.

Btw: von wem stammen denn diese Aufnahmen?



lg matze


----------



## Wisent (31. Oktober 2011)

Grad neues Gameplay zu Skyrim gefunden
Skyrim G4TV

Das Huhn es LEBT! (für erklärung schaut euch das Video an )


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Es fehlt leider bei allen die Angabe des Systems!


----------



## plaGGy (31. Oktober 2011)

Noch 11 Tage 

Leider konnte ich keinen Urlaub nehmen. Aber nach dem erneuten Run durch Dragon Age 2 und dem aktuellen durch Dragon Age 1, brauch ich das auch net mehr, da reichen mir wohl erstmal auch in Ermangelung von anderen Games die 4-5 Stunden die ich Abends vor dem Spiel mit (hoffentlich) viel Genuss verbringen werden.

Ich denke auch das bei der Grafik keine Sorgen zu machen sind. Solange die Models gut aussehen denke ich mal das die Texturen dann spätestens zum Weihnachtsurlaub Top sein werden, wenn nicht schon zum Release.

Und mit den Animationen, da konnte Bethesda doch noch sie so wirkliche Brüller rausbringen  War halt immer nur solide und gerade das Nötigste.

Naja, ich spoiler mir keine Gametrailer, ich gucke nach den Wertungen zum Release und wenn sie gut sind, dann kommts ins Laufwerk, wenn sie schlecht sind geht es zurück an den großen Fluss.


----------



## Jagiełło (1. November 2011)

Sehr sehenswerter Trailer Scharesoft-Portal - Skyrim News - ReMOSitory Zeigt v.a. die Animationen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. November 2011)

Bin mir sehr unsicher ob ich das Game vorbestellen soll oder nicht??

Hab "angst" das es ein riesen Flopp werden könnte aka. Gothic 4/Arcania.
Und man kann es dann ja nicht zurückgeben/weiterverkaufen dank Steam


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (2. November 2011)

matze95 schrieb:
			
		

> Also um Texturen brauch man sich bei einem TES keine Sorgen zu machen.
> Die Community wirds richten, auch wenn ich hoffe, dass das Video entweder einer frühen Version oder der xbox entstammt.
> 
> Btw: von wem stammen denn diese Aufnahmen?
> ...



Wenn man mal mit Oblivion vergleicht wird das Game sicherlich 1-2 Jahre benötigen bis es von der Community auf einen "runden" Stand gehoben wird, welcher das Game eigtl schon zum Release haben sollte. Vllt ist es sogar möglich die ungenutzten Dx11 Möglichkeiten zu erweitern, da die Schnittstelle bzw. Api im Game bereits vorhanden ist.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2011)

Wisent schrieb:


> Grad neues Gameplay zu Skyrim gefunden
> Skyrim G4TV


 
Wirklich großartiges Video. Wollte es eigentlich nicht ansehen, konnte dann aber doch nicht wiederstehen. 
Ich werd pünktlich am 11 November loslegen. Ich hoffe zumindest auf einen recht bugfreien Start. 

Es wäre zwar besser auf die Patches und eventuelle Grafikmods zu warten, aber das wird auch so gehen.


----------



## luyx (2. November 2011)

Werwölfe sind übrigens im Spiel


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

luyx schrieb:
			
		

> Werwölfe sind übrigens im Spiel



Jaaaaaa 
Das fand ich in Morrowind so geil, mit Bloodmoon.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

luyx schrieb:


> Werwölfe sind übrigens im Spiel



Quelle?


----------



## luyx (2. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Quelle?


Moment, lad die Bilder kurz hoch

Werwolf:

http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/6219/werevolfes.jpg

Transformations-Spell:

Imageshack - werevolfes1.jpg


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

Bloodmoon war eine gute Erweiterung, stimmiges Setting und gute Story.
Denke mal es Kratzt bei mir durchaus am Podest, auf dem sich bisher LoD (Diablo2), nacht des Raben (Gothic) Awakening (DA:O) und Wc3 The Frozen Throne tummeln.

Wenn nur mal andere Entwickler sich ein Beispiel an solchen Dingen nehmen würden. Guter Preis und massig Content,.


----------



## matze95 (2. November 2011)

Du musst es ja nicht vorbestellen. Nach dem Release wird es ja auf jeden Fall die ersten Gameplayvideos und Tests geben.
Dann kannst du es dir immer noch kaufen.
Obwohl ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass das Spiel großartig wird.


lg matze


----------



## EnergyCross (2. November 2011)

Nach dem origin flopp mit battlefield 3 wird eigendlich nur skyrim meine "große anschaffung" dieses jahr. Da kann kommen was will


----------



## Aveonik (2. November 2011)

*neuen behind the scenes trailer angeschaut*
oh man mit jedem neuen trailer scheinen die letzten paar tage länger zu werden *g*
Ich werds aufjedenfall von anfang an spielen auch wenn die vernünftigen community "updates" noch brauchen werden...so bekomm ich immerhin diesesmal die hauptstory komplett fertig ohne von einer flut von communityaddons abgelenkt zu werden hehe


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

Hab noch schnell vorbestellt 
Die Vorfreude ist gigantisch und leicht zu befriedigen, lebendiger als Oblivion, keine eintonigen Dungeons und ich liebe dieses Spiel.


----------



## Uziflator (2. November 2011)

luyx schrieb:


> Moment, lad die Bilder kurz hoch
> 
> Werwolf:
> 
> ...


Schön nicht nur Vampire 



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Nach dem origin flopp mit battlefield 3 wird eigendlich nur skyrim meine "große anschaffung" dieses jahr. Da kann kommen was will


Oblivion war schon hammer aber das wird episch


----------



## EnergyCross (2. November 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Oblivion war schon hammer aber das wird episch


 

muss zugeben, oblivion hab ich mir erst vor ein paar monaten zugelegt mit dem neuen pc... davor lief außer CS: Condition Zero nix  
aber das spiel ist hammer geil und macht immernoch fun *_*


----------



## kazzig (2. November 2011)

Boaaaah, warum kann man keinen Zeitraffer einschalten, wenn man ihn wirklich braucht °_°
Ab dem 11.11. geht das große Suchteln vor Diablo 3 in die nächste Runde


----------



## Jagiełło (3. November 2011)

Etwas mehr als eine Woche... kann verdammt lang sein^^


----------



## Memphys (4. November 2011)

Es gibt ein neues Video zu Skyrim das sich mit dem Sound beschäftigt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ7lmWc14uo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wisent (4. November 2011)

Hab mir extra für Skyrim 4 Tage frei genommen.  Am 11.11.11 wird sofort losgelegt. 
Und die Berufsschule muss am Montag und Dienstag wegen Sykrim Fieber abgesagt werden.


----------



## luyx (4. November 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Video zu Skyrim das sich mit dem Sound beschäftigt:
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - The Sound of Skyrim - YouTube


 
Wow, Jeremy Soule hat sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen 
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Soule*


----------



## Wisent (4. November 2011)

luyx schrieb:


> Wow, Jeremy Soule hat sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen


 Jo erzeugt ziemliche Gänsehaut Stimmung


----------



## Memphys (4. November 2011)

Das erste was ich mache ist den Soundtrack aus den Gamefiles extrahieren *_*


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Kommt sogar fast an GTA IV und Max Payne ran.


----------



## luyx (4. November 2011)

Wer bestellt sich alles den Soundtrack?
Gibt sogar ein Autogramm von Jeremy Soule höchstpersönlich dazu 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Am Erscheinungstag schreib ich Physik 

Aber ich glaub ich wart wieder ne Weile, 1. damit ich weiß obs gut is, 2. dass die Community genug zeit hat um optische Mängel auszumerzen un 3. weil Anno 2070 doch noch Vorrang hat


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Skyrim day one Edition, kann ich die auch im Laden kaufen oder muss ich vorbestellen um die zu bekommen?


----------



## Jagiełło (5. November 2011)

Da muss man bei Amazon vorbestellen.


Sehr zu empfehlen: Kategorie:Himmelsrand


----------



## matze95 (5. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Am Erscheinungstag schreib ich Physik
> 
> Aber ich glaub ich wart wieder ne Weile, 1. damit ich weiß obs gut is, 2. dass die Community genug zeit hat um optische Mängel auszumerzen un 3. weil Anno 2070 doch noch Vorrang hat




Ich schreib Bio...


----------



## ~3χT@~ (6. November 2011)

Ihr habts noch gut 
Ich kann am WE ned Skyrim zocken weil ich Montag Latein, Dienstag Mathe und Mittwoch Englisch schreibe :0


----------



## matze95 (6. November 2011)

Wer macht denn so bescheuerte Klausurpläne?


----------



## Jagiełło (6. November 2011)

Tja, als Student hab ich freitags frei...


----------



## seasons8 (6. November 2011)

Und ich krall's mir bereits am Dienstag .. Steam hin oder her .. hab ich's schon mal sicher xD
Das wird ein Interessenskonflikt ... Battlefield 3 oder Sykrim .. wtf !!!


----------



## blackout24 (6. November 2011)

Hallo,

hab noch nie was über Steam gekauft. Man kann es ja schon vorbestellen, aber was bringt das? Ist ja nicht so, dass bei Steam es das Spiel "Nur solange der Vorrat reicht" gibt. Upps uns sind die Downloads ausgegangen. 
In welcher Sprache würde man es denn bekommen? Ich will es auf keinen Fall auf Deutsch spielen. Bleibt mir dann sowieso nur Amazon UK?


Gruß,

blackout24


----------



## seasons8 (6. November 2011)

Ob das was bringt ... du kannst es vermutlich runterladen und direkt zum Releasetag spielen ... da dürfte die Bandbreite mit der du Downloadest wieder im Keller sein ^^.
Wirst es dann denke schon auf Deutsch bekommen , aber wie das normalerweise bei Steam so funktioniert , dürfte man das sicher auch auf Englisch umstellen können ?!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (6. November 2011)

Ich hab mich gerade ganz frisch hier angemeldet


----------



## Jagiełło (6. November 2011)

Hi erstmal^^

Wegen Skyrim? Dann bist du hier richtig, dass halbe Forum hat schon den Release-Koller.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. November 2011)

Skyrim Õ.ç Muss haben!


----------



## lol2k (6. November 2011)

Wer den Spoiler verträgt - Werwolf in Aktion 

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Neues Gameplay-Video zeigt pikante Details - Achtung: Mega-Spoiler!


----------



## ChaoZ (7. November 2011)

Skyrim steht hinter Minecraft 1.0 als zweites auf meiner "OMG Must-Have trololo o.o" Liste.


----------



## Memphys (7. November 2011)

*in Wohnung umhertiger*

Ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll... SKYRIM!

BTW, jmd. meinte im Bethesda Podcast einen deutschen Sänger erkannt zu haben... kann das jmd. bestätigen?


----------



## ChaoZ (7. November 2011)

Mich unterhält BF3 bis dahin ganz gut. Aber auch das wird für Skyrim erstmal in der Ecke landen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. November 2011)

So, meine To do List für den Rest der Woche: Met besorgen, Trinkhorn rausholen, Stilecht auf einem Rundschild neben dem PC drappieren und auf Skyrim warten...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (7. November 2011)

Besteht eigentlich auch ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Versionen? Ich finde bei Amazon einmal die 16er und die 18er Version. Ich sehe es grad die 18er ist wohl momentan nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Jagiełło (7. November 2011)

Die 18 war nur ein vorläufiges Rating. Die deutsche Version ist ausnahmsweise mal ungeschnitten und ab 16.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (7. November 2011)

Jagiełło;3617815 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 18 war nur ein vorläufiges Rating. Die deutsche Version ist ausnahmsweise mal ungeschnitten und ab 16.


 
Achso..danke dir ich werde mir das Spiel dann gleich mal bestellen.


----------



## lucask1994 (7. November 2011)

Hallo glaubt ihr auf meinem pc läuft skyrim auf High in der
auflösung 1920x1080.

Mein Pc
GTX 570 
AMD Phenom 2 x4 4x3,00ghz.
4gb ram.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

Nächste Mal den Thread ERST lesen, dann fragen. 
Steht nämlich nicht allzu weit hinten.
Und ja zu 99,9%.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

Außerdem stehen die offiziellen Systemanforderungen auch im ersten Post.  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...hread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim.html#post2490465


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2011)

Ich denke mit einer 570 kannst du in Ultra zocken, und evtl noch Downsampling und/oder AA-Modi hinzu schalten.

Da wir so kurz vor Release immer noch keine PC-Screenshots zu Gesicht bekamen, denke ich wird Skyrim sich nicht sonderlich von der Konsole unterscheiden. Also erwarte ich auch keine Anforderungen an die Hardware.


----------



## Aveonik (8. November 2011)

Für die richtigen Hardware-Anforderungen sorgt im nachhinein die Community dann sicher wieder gg


----------



## Scornage (8. November 2011)

Hatte mich schon gefreut, Spiel war Heute in der Post aber lässt sich noch nicht aktivieren dank Steam.


----------



## Aveonik (8. November 2011)

Das wär ja verwunderlich gewesen 

Ich wünscht Amazon würds bei Österreich auch hinbekommen das man die Spiele vor veröffentlichungs Datum bekommt 
oder wenigstens am gleichen Tag >.< aber ne ich darf erst nächste Woche sicher Q.Q


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. November 2011)

Scornage schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon gefreut, Spiel war Heute in der Post aber lässt sich noch nicht aktivieren dank Steam.


 
Echt? Jetzt schon  Habs bei Amazon vorbestellt, da kam noch keine Meldung.
Schade das man es noch nicht spielen kann  Hatte gehofft das es da so ein netten Trick wie bei BF3 geben wird


----------



## Scornage (8. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Echt? Jetzt schon  Habs bei Amazon vorbestellt, da kam noch keine Meldung.
> Schade das man es noch nicht spielen kann  Hatte gehofft das es da so ein netten Trick wie bei BF3 geben wird



Hab es von der SpieleGrotte. Sei froh das du es noch nicht hast, wenn es da liegt und man kann es nicht spielen ist schlimmer wie wenn man noch auf die Bestellung wartet.


----------



## lol2k (8. November 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum ein Spielemagazin wie Atomic eine Woche vor dem Release einen weltweit exklusiven Test abdrucken darf, während andere Magazine sich bis zu einem bestimmten Datum zurückhalten müssen bzw. erst gar keine Testversion zugeschickt bekommen wie bsp.-weise GIGA (Ich hege keine Symphatien für die Jungs - finde es einfach nur erstaunlich!)

Bezahlt ein Magazin wie Atomic Bethesda einfach oder wie kommt sowas zustanden?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. November 2011)

Vllt auch anders rum. Bethesda sucht sich ein "fügiges" Magazin aus, zahlt noch ein wenig und schwupps ist ein guter Test vor dem Release da


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Vllt auch anders rum. Bethesda sucht sich ein "fügiges" Magazin aus, zahlt noch ein wenig und schwupps ist ein guter Test vor dem Release da



Ich glaub zwar kaum, das Bethesda das nötig hat, aber in der heutigen Zeit weiß man ja nie.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (8. November 2011)

Es soll wohl auch einen Release Patch geben, Laut Howard ist das übergeordnete Ziel für Bethesda nicht, immer mehr  Inhalte für Skyrim zu veröffentlichen, sondern das Spiel besser zu  machen.


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2011)

Ohjojojo, 3 Tage noch, liebe Leute, dann ist es soweit. Habt ihr schon eine Vorstellung, was ihr zocken wollt? Ich schwanke noch zwischen Magier und Rogue. 
Das neue Perksystem gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut - hab es schon bei Fallout 3 geliebt. Schön, dass auch der Sternzeichen Mist wegfällt, fand das in Oblivion viel zu früh, sich festzulegen.

Ich hoffe, es wird bei meinem System auf Hoch/Ultra laufen. Von der Grafikkarte her, soll es ja, laut PCGAmes mit einer 560Ti für Ultra reichen,
aber für CPU/RAM macht ja nie jemand solche Vergleiche...



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Es soll wohl auch einen Release Patch  geben, Laut Howard ist das übergeordnete Ziel für Bethesda nicht, immer  mehr  Inhalte für Skyrim zu veröffentlichen, sondern das Spiel besser zu   machen.


 
Besser machen wäre gut....

Wie war das noch? Immer, wenn jemand OBlivion erwähnt, gibt es einen, der sich das Spiel installiert. Oder nein, dann gibt es einen, der sich Gigabytes an Mods runterlädt und drüber nachdenkt, in welcher Reihenfolge er sie nun laden muss...


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Es soll wohl auch einen Release Patch geben, Laut Howard ist das übergeordnete Ziel für Bethesda nicht, immer mehr Inhalte für Skyrim zu veröffentlichen, sondern das Spiel besser zu machen.



Ist auch gut so! Ein Release wie damals bei Oblivion brauchen wir nicht nochmal! Die sollen ruhig Patchen. Hab damit kein Problem. Steam regelt das alles ganz gemütlich. Endlich hat der Patch-Wahnsinn von früher ein Ende!


----------



## ChaoZ (8. November 2011)

Das war ja ohne Konsolenbefehle kaum durchzuspielen damals! Ich habs auf der Xbox 360 gezockt, wie oft bin ich irgendwo hängengeblieben und musste den Spielstand löschen


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

Sowas zockt man nicht auf der XBox.  

Das Problem hatte ich allerdings nie. Nur die Übersetzung hat mich gelangweilt.  Und manchmal hat es auf meiner guten alten X800 Pro geruckelt.


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2011)

Stimmts eigentlich, dass man sich bei Skyrim keine eigenen Zauber mehr basteln kann? :/ Ich meine da irgendwas gelesen zu haben neulich...find die Quelle aber nicht mehr.

Das wär wirklich seeeeehr schade...


----------



## lol2k (8. November 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Stimmts eigentlich, dass man sich bei Skyrim keine eigenen Zauber mehr basteln kann? :/ Ich meine da irgendwas gelesen zu haben neulich...find die Quelle aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Das wär wirklich seeeeehr schade...


 
Siehe dazu: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - FAQ >> Kann man selbst Zaubersprüche erstellen?


----------



## lol2k (8. November 2011)

Bethesda hat vor wenigen Minuten neues Material zu Skyrim veröffentlicht! Siehe hier

Hab auch noch eine User-News draus gemacht für alle, denen das Sammelforum klicktechnisch noch zu weit entfernt scheint


----------



## Scornage (8. November 2011)

Schade Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. November 2011)

Wer will sich denn 3 Tage vor Release noch spoilern?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (8. November 2011)

Scornage schrieb:


> Schade Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar.


 
Doch hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/185314-videomaterial-zu-skyrim.html


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

Bekommt man Landkarte und die CD auch wenn man nicht vorbestellt?


----------



## Ion (8. November 2011)

Die Landkarte ist soweit ich weiß immer dabei, nur bei der D1 Version hochwertiger
Die Soundtrack CD gibts nur bei der D1 Version

Sprich, nein, du musst wenn dann vorbestellen


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

Blöderweise kann man das bei uns im Sat nicht.
Wobei mir die Sachen nicht so wichtig sind und die Karte hänge ich mir an die Wand.
Die CE ist mir zu teuer, bei Anno hole ich sie mir viellicht.


----------



## Low (8. November 2011)

Kann man das Spiel erst ab Freitag runterladen oder schon früher?


----------



## Zergoras (8. November 2011)

Wird bestimmt einen Preload geben. Wahrscheinlich dann am Donnerstag.


----------



## Rammstein (9. November 2011)

Man kanns ab jetzt vorladen ^^ über steam versteht sich natürlich


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Blöderweise kann man das bei uns im Sat nicht.
> Wobei mir die Sachen nicht so wichtig sind und die Karte hänge ich mir an die Wand.
> Die CE ist mir zu teuer, bei Anno hole ich sie mir viellicht.



Kauf über Amazon.  Ich kauf meine Spiele fast nur noch da. Und auch meine ganzen Collectors Editionen. 
Hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme.


----------



## zerO (9. November 2011)

Kann ich denn sicher davon ausgehen, dass Skyrim am 11.11. in meinem Briefkasten ist, wenn ich "nur" Standardversand gewählt habe? Dann müsste es ja spätestens morgen versendet werden, wenn nicht sogar heute? Gibts denn hier jemanden, der bei amazon vorbestellt hat und bei dem es vielleicht schon auf dem Weg ist?


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Meines ist noch nicht unterwegs. Sobald es unterwegs ist, sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2011)

Ich habe zwar bei Amazon bestellt, aber auch noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.

Bin mir aber zu 99% sicher das Amazon rechtzeitig ausliefern wird. Also immer locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## Forfex (9. November 2011)

Lieferung bei Amazon erfolgt erst am 11.11,so stehts jedenfalls da. Also wird man es kaum ,,pünktlich" bekommen. Wenn man Glück hat , am Samstag und wenn nicht ab Montag.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Bei mir steht das hier:
_voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 10. November 2011_


----------



## zerO (9. November 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> Lieferung bei Amazon erfolgt erst am 11.11,so stehts jedenfalls da. Also wird man es kaum ,,pünktlich" bekommen. Wenn man Glück hat , am Samstag und wenn nicht ab Montag.



Naja es heißt ja Lieferung am Erscheinungstag, auch wenns eben bei Standardversand nicht 100%-ig garantiert wird



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar bei Amazon bestellt, aber auch noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> 
> Bin mir aber zu 99% sicher das Amazon rechtzeitig ausliefern wird. Also immer locker durch die Hose atmen.



Gar nicht so einfach bei dem Game 

edit: gerade gefunden:
Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 10. November 2011
Lieferung voraussichtlich: 12. November 2011
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Post das doch noch an einem Tag schafft...


----------



## Forfex (9. November 2011)

komisch, bei mir steht vorraussichtliches Versanddatum: 11.11


----------



## Burn_out (9. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich Vergleichsmaterial zwischen der Konsolen und PC Version?


----------



## RaZZ (9. November 2011)

Den Stress mit packerl warten tu ich mir nicht an     Steam Preload läuft


----------



## Legacyy (9. November 2011)

Hab gerade das hier gefunden:
Recommended GTX260 ich glaub das läuft auf allen Rechnern xDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so langsam nähere ich mich der 1000 Posts xD


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2011)

Zu mir sagt Amazon "Vorraussichtliches Versanddatum 11. November", hab allerdings noch keine Versandbestätigung :/
Wenn niemand da ist, wird das Spiel dann in den Briefkasten geschmissen? Reinpassen würds ja...


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Entweder das, oder du bekommst nen Abholschein von DHL.


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2011)

Abholschein wäre doof
"Holen sie das paket bitte am nächsten tag in der filiale ab" :<


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. November 2011)

Is ja ab 16, also werden sie das im Zweifelsfall auch bei einem Nachbar abgeben.


----------



## toony1981 (9. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Is ja ab 16, also werden sie das im Zweifelsfall auch bei einem Nachbar abgeben.



Beine letzten Bestellungen wurden immer so in den Briefkasten geworfen, ohne Unterschrift...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (9. November 2011)

Bei mir steht Versand in kürze, Lieferrung vorraussichtlich 11 November, b3 LE war z.b mein erstes Spiel was ich vorbestellt hatte es kam auch am 27.10 an doch ich war nicht zuhause und musste es dann am 28 von der Poststelle abholen, ich denke bei 16er Version wird es in den Briefkasten geworfen oder beim Nachbarn abgegeben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. November 2011)

Normalerwise prügeln die Games auf Teufel komm raus in den Briefkasten, aber ob das mit der Soundtrak-CD und der Landkarte so gut geht...


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Normalerwise prügeln die Games auf Teufel komm raus in den Briefkasten, aber ob das mit der Soundtrak-CD und der Landkarte so gut geht...



Die CE passt da nur leider nicht rein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Die CE passt da nur leider nicht rein.


 
Du hast die die CE für 150€ geholt ?! 

Aktueller Wert deiner Sammlung: 1.000.000€ + 150€


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

> Du hast die die CE für 150€ geholt ?!


Jup!  Man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix. 



> Aktueller Wert deiner Sammlung: 1.000.000€ + 150€


Na na na... Nicht wirklich.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. November 2011)

Oh haua haua ha.
Also für max. 80€ hätt ich sie mir vllt. auch noch geholt, aber 150€, finde ich dann doch zu viel.



> Na na na... Nicht wirklich.


2.000.000 € + 150€ ?


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

> Oh haua haua ha.
> Also für max. 80€ hätt ich sie mir vllt. auch noch geholt, aber 150€, finde ich dann doch zu viel.


Der Preis ist happig. Das stimmt. Aber ich sammel sowas nun mal. Ist immer noch besser als 10.000€ für ne Briefmarke auszugeben. 



> 2.000.000 € + 150€ ?


Übertreibung pur!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (9. November 2011)

Das ist das erste First Play was ich finden konnte allerdings ist es aus der PS3.

Let's Play The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim (001) In Gefangenschaft - YouTube

Edit: Teil zwei dazu gibts auch schon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWsylD0pTOo&list=PLA746DF79E38754EF&index=2&feature=plpp_video


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2011)

Es gibt Hoffnung für die PC-Version von Skyrim 

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: PC-Version im Vorteil bei Optik und Sound plus Preload gestartet - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Klingt doch schon mal ganz gut!  
Mal sehen wie es in der Praxis aussehen wird.


----------



## ChaoZ (9. November 2011)

Hoffentlich gibts ne ordentliche 360 Pad Unterstützung. Das würde so einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Legacyy (9. November 2011)

dann wird Freitag direkt von der Arbeit in den Spieleladen gerast und das Spiel geholt


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2011)

So Amazon hat ne Versandbestätigung geschickt


----------



## matze95 (9. November 2011)

Bei mir noch nicht, allerdings ist 11.11 das vorraussichtliche Lieferdatum..


lg matze


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. November 2011)

bei mir noch nicht, laut statusanzeige noch nichtmal im versandt *grmlgrmlgrml*


----------



## Low (9. November 2011)

Dachte das Spiel blegt mehr mehr als nur 6GB Speicher. Passt ja in den Arbeitsspeicher rein


----------



## lol2k (9. November 2011)

Bethesda legt nach - in Form eines Videos mit dem Fokus auf Animationen - seht selbst


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2011)

Wenn ihr noch was zum Skyrim-Test wissen wollt, jetzt habt ihr noch die Chance.


----------



## RaZZ (9. November 2011)

mann  was würde ich hergeben um die PC Version schon spielen zu Können


----------



## toony1981 (9. November 2011)

In den Amazon Foren ist mal wieder die Hölle los^^
Alle haben Panik, dass das Spiel nicht rechtzeitig kommt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. November 2011)

Das Game wird rechtzeitig kommen!
Hoffentlich...

Ansonsten hab ich noch nächsten Montag freibekommen, wer errät, was ich da mache?


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

Skyrim spielen!?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. November 2011)

Du hast recht!

Und mein Exemplar wurde heute mittag von Amazon in die Post gesteckt!


----------



## Zergoras (9. November 2011)

Amazon versendet immer pünktlich. Die schicken meistens immer einen Tag vorher raus, ich habe es bis jetzt immer pünktlich bekommen.


----------



## Ion (9. November 2011)

BF3 kam auch pünktlich vor Release von Amazon, dann wird Skyrim auch da sein. Falls nicht, wozu hat man denn BF3


----------



## toony1981 (9. November 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Bevölkerungszahl in den Dörfern und Städten aus?
Da stehen hoffendlich nicht nur 8 NPCs?


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2011)

Ein paar mehr als 8 werden es schon sein.
Auf eine große Popularität werde ich aber nicht hoffen. In dieser kalten Region wird sicherlich keine Überbevölkerung herrschen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

Der Bestellstatus hat sich so eben geändert:
"Versand in kürze" 

Amazon macht im Moment murks. Gestern kam eine Versandbestätigung für eine Bestellung. Komm ich nach Hause, liegt die Bestellung schon auf dem Tisch.  Status bei Amazon gecheckt: "Sendung unterwegs"


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2011)

Kein Wunder das die an der Börse minus gemacht haben.


----------



## gen-X (10. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Der Bestellstatus hat sich so eben geändert:
> "Versand in kürze"
> 
> Amazon macht im Moment murks. Gestern kam eine Versandbestätigung für eine Bestellung. Komm ich nach Hause, liegt die Bestellung schon auf dem Tisch.  Status bei Amazon gecheckt: "Sendung unterwegs"



Amazon übernimmt nur die Stati, die der Versanddienstleister angibt. Die Bestellung stand zu dem Zeitpunkt bei DHL wohl noch als "Sendung unterwegs". Und da der Fahrer ja von morgens bis Abends (in der Regel) unterwegs ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die einzelnen ausgeliefertan Pakete auch erst am Abend ein Update erhalten.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

Meins wurde wohl gestern noch versand, vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist heute, in der Sendungsverfolgung steht wird dem Empfänger vorraussichtlich heute zugestellt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. November 2011)

Ich habe auch nur eine "Versand in Kürze"
Aber egal, heute kommt endlich BF3 an, da kann ich auch noch ein bisschen warten.
Bugfrei wird es ja unter garantie nicht sein.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. November 2011)

hi, 
also gestern von amazon die mail bekommen, dass sie es los geschickt haben und gerade eingetroffen *freu*, also wirds schon "pünktlich" am 11.11.11 bei den meisten sein, drück die daumen


----------



## zøtac (10. November 2011)

Meins lag eben im Briefkasten 
Ist aber nicht wie erwartet so ne schöne verpackung wie in der Limited Edition sondern ne ganz normale DVD Hülle mit Soundtrack vorne dran geklebt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2011)

Und wie sieht das Ganze aus? 

The Elder Scroll 5 Skyrim: Day-One-Edition in der Redaktion eingetroffen - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## zøtac (10. November 2011)

Was mich gefreut hat ist die Karte, die fühlt sich ziemlich hochwertig an, schon fast mehr als Stoff als Papier


----------



## Gast_0002 (10. November 2011)

Bei WOG Schweiz steht: Skyrim: Wird heute versendet. Aber bei LA Noir steht: Release 10.11.11. Weiss jemand ob es da zu Verzögerungen kommt?


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2011)

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das heute endlich mal PC-Screens von diversen Testern erscheinen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2011)

ja, das haben wir auch gehofft. Noch haben wir keine PC-Version, die sich vorab spielen lässt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. November 2011)

Jawoooooooooooooooll. Amazon hat gerade Skyrim verschickt


----------



## Legacyy (10. November 2011)

Erst angebliche Pc Pix...
http://h6.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1102-08-0oc7d1.png
http://h6.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1102-09-35174v.png
http://h6.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1102-10-17n7j6.png

und die ersten asuführlichen tests (ich hoffe verlinken is erlaubt): 
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim im Test: Rollenspiel-Riese mit grenzenloser Freiheit, aber schwacher Dramaturgie
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim im Test - Review von IGN


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jawoooooooooooooooll. Amazon hat gerade Skyrim verschickt



Meine CE ist auch auf dem Weg. Aber die Day-One-Edition nicht.  Was machen die nur wieder für nen Murks?!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

Bei Gamestar wurde auch bereits die Konsolen Version getestet. Das Fazit fällt ja schon ziemlich ernüchternd aus.


----------



## Onkeldieter (10. November 2011)

Ja ******** is....Bei mir steht immer noch: Versand in Kürze....Habe die Day-One Versoin bestellt.

Habs mal storniert und kaufs mir dann morgen im Laden

Ist denn bei dem Ding im Laden auch die Karte und der Soundtrack mit dabei? weiß das jemand?


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

> Ist denn bei dem Ding im Laden auch die Karte und der Soundtrack mit dabei? weiß das jemand?


Nein. Amazon exklusive Features sind das.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

Meins ist gerade mit der Post gekommen + Soundtrack und Landkarte.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Aber der Soundtrack ist auf der Spiele CD drauf? Alles andere wäre ja auch blödisnn.

Auf die Karte kann ich verzichten, würde ich eh nur an die Wand hängen und kaum benutzen.
Ich werde mir wohl von Anno 2070 die CE holen, die von Skyrim ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Onkeldieter (10. November 2011)

Ok bei uns im Saturn verkaufen se es schon heute also nochma lostigern


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Hier bei mir war es vorhin noch nicht da.

Und woher weißt du das?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2011)

Hier mal gesammelt ein paar "heiße" Sachen zu Skyrim. 

Skyrim: Versandbestätigung erhalten? - rollenspiel, bethesda, test, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Test-Embargo gefallen - Update 2: Neue PC-Bilder gesichtet - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Grafikmenü der PC-Version gesichtet und doch nur DirectX 9? - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

> Ich werde mir wohl von Anno 2070 die CE holen, die von Skyrim ist mir zu teuer.


Die von Anno hab ich auch schon lange vorbestellt. Für sagenhafte 48€.


----------



## Onkeldieter (10. November 2011)

So hab es nu.übrigens ist die Landkarte auch hier enthalten


----------



## Sutta (10. November 2011)

Die Landkarte scheint wohl überall drin zu sein. Hab meins im Saturn hier in Luxemburg gekauft (40€),
und da war die Landkarte drin, allerdings keine Soundtrack CD.
Das lag hier schon seit ein paar Tagen rum, aber nur auf französich ...  
Naja was solls, spiels ja eh auf englisch und das ist ja dank Steam kein Problem. 

Ab wann kann man das Teil denn überhaupt installieren, ab Mitternacht oder erst irgentwann morgen im Laufe des Tages?


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2011)

Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwas besonderes dazu wenn man vorbestellt?  Hab vor mir das erst morgen zu kaufen ^^


----------



## zøtac (10. November 2011)

Collecters Edition sind ja ne tolle sache, nur nicht für >100€.


----------



## Onkeldieter (10. November 2011)

Ab Mitternacht soviel ich weiß.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. November 2011)

Kann man eigendlich jetzt noch vorbestellen?


----------



## ChaoZ (10. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigendlich jetzt noch vorbestellen?



Ich gehe stark davon aus. Nur wird es wohl nicht pünktlich morgen ankommen :p


----------



## EnergyCross (10. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe stark davon aus. Nur wird es wohl nicht pünktlich morgen ankommen :p



Dann sollte man doch auch die vorbesteller-features bekommen, oder? Wenn nicht pünktlich ankommt wär es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Die ersten 10 Minuten


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

Das ist aber aus der Konsolen Version.


----------



## Legacyy (10. November 2011)

Gibt ja offiziell noch keine anderen Versionen, die laufen. (außer die in australien )


----------



## matze95 (10. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich jetzt noch vorbestellen?



Mit Premiumversand (d.h 6 Euro statt 0) kommt es morgen noch.
Das ganze läuft noch 2 Stunden und 23 Minuten laut Amazon.


lg matze


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

War gerade im Sat und habe es gekauft. Eine Landkarte ist dabei!
ist aber auch laut Zettel die EXCl.  Satur(n)(das n steht dort nicht) in der Steelbox.
Bezahlte habe ich 49€ trotz preisausgabe 54.99€.


----------



## Low (10. November 2011)

Warum können PS3 besitzer schon Spielen? Freund hatte es heute für die PS3 bekommen und kann schon spielen.


----------



## zøtac (10. November 2011)

Weil die kein Steam zum aktivieren brauchen 
Ich werd heute ab 12 Uhr auch mal ne halbe Stunde anspielen


----------



## EnergyCross (10. November 2011)

matze95 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Premiumversand (d.h 6 Euro statt 0) kommt es morgen noch.
> Das ganze läuft noch 2 Stunden und 23 Minuten laut Amazon.
> 
> lg matze



Also der premiumversand ist es mir dann (ausnahmsweiße) dann doch mal was wert!
Keine lust das wochenende ohne ein anständiges game zu verbringen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der PC Version.

Let's Play Skyrim [Blind] #001 - Charaktererstellung und mehr - YouTube


----------



## Clonemaster (10. November 2011)

47,- € bei Amazon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

man hat also die Wahl zwsichen Steelbox (im Sat) und CD bei Amazon.
Mir ist das Steelboook lieber.

btw Woraus ist die karte?
Und steht auf der Hülle was von CD?


----------



## Clonemaster (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> man hat also die Wahl zwsichen Steelbox (im Sat) und CD bei Amazon.
> Mir ist das Steelboook lieber.
> 
> btw Woraus ist die karte?


 
Etwas dickeres Papier.

Sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Sieht bei mir gleich/ähnlich aus.

Was ist jetzt mit der Soundtrack-CD?


----------



## Clonemaster (10. November 2011)

Was draufsteht?

_The Elder Scrolls V_

*Skyrim*

FEATURED MUSIC
SELECTIONS

_EXTRAITS DE LA_
_BANDE ORIGINALE_




*Rückseite*

SONG SELECTION LIST:
LISTE DES MORCEAUX SELECTIONNES:
*
DRAGONBORN - 3:55

UNDER AN ANCIENT SUN- 3:39

THE STREETS OF WHITERUN - 4:04

SKY ABOVE, VOICE WITHIN - 3:56

**DRAGONSREACH - **2:20*
​


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Das auch, ich meinte eigentlich ob auf der Spieleverpackungen ein Hinweis auf die CD steht.
Also so wie bei der Landkarte.


----------



## Clonemaster (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das auch, ich meinte eigentlich ob auf der Spieleverpackungen ein Hinweis auf die CD steht.
> Also so wie bei der Landkarte.


 
nope.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Also kann es sein das sie auch in der normalen Verkaufversion ist. Jetzt müssen wir auf einen warten der sie so gekauft hat.
Sie ist nur nicht in der Sat version.


----------



## Legacyy (10. November 2011)

Gibts diese Steelbook Edition NUR bei Saturn  Da hab ich ja voll den weiten Weg :/ Der MM ist direkt um die Ecke.. der soll das auch haben


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Ich weiß es nicht, ich würde bei MM mal nachschauen/anrufen.
Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann das acuh MM eine hat.


----------



## Legacyy (10. November 2011)

Ich fahr dann morgen aufm Heimweg erst ma beim MM vorbei. Wie gut, dass ich morgen nur bis 14h arbeiten muss 
Steelbook MUSS einfach sein, das sieht immer so geil aus


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. November 2011)

Es hat bei 4 Players auch eine ganz ernüchternde Wertung bekommen allerdings für Konsolen, wohlgemerkt ist 4 Players eine der kritischsten Spieletestseiten die es gibt. Ich habe mich noch nie so auf ein PC Spiel gefreut
wie Skyrim.

Computerspiele und Videospiele bei 4players.de: Spieletests, Tipps, Tricks, Cheats, News und Downloads für PC, XBox,360, PS2, PS3, Gamecube, Wii, PSP und Nintendo-DS


----------



## ChaoZ (10. November 2011)

Was!? Diese Wertung (genaue Zahl steht hier nicht, aus versch. Gründen)? Das ich das bei DEM Tester noch erlebe  Das ist der Kritiker schlechthin, ich meine der hat Mass Effect 2 mit ca. 80% zerrissen  Also das Spiel ist ein Must-Have, bei 4Players muss man je nach persönlichen Preferenzen zwischen 1-10% zur Gesamtwertung hinzufügen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (10. November 2011)

4Players sind einige der wenigen Gaming Seiten, welche bei ihren Tests auf dem Boden bleiben und dem restlichen Hype trotzen. Auch wenn die Tests manchmal etwas krass ausfallen, muss ich sagen, dass sie im Kern gar nicht mal so Unrecht haben, wenn man die Rosarotebrille mal weglässt.


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. November 2011)

Ah ich freu mich solangsam auch auf morgen 
Skyrim ist erst so seit einer woche wirklich bei mir auf dem Radar. Bei der ankündigung fand ich den Trailer ganz cool aber Oblivion hab ich nie durchgespielt weil es einfach stink langweilig war *duck und renn*
Aber Skyrim juckt mich jetzt schon. Um 11:45 endet meine Statik Vorlesung und dann gehts ab Skyrim kaufen.
Tag beginnt mit Statik schei*e und wird dann hoffentlich schlagartig besser


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Muss man eingetlich noch etwas runterladen (außer dem patch)?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2011)

So, es ist vollbracht

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Erste PC-Screenshots aus der ersten Spielstunde - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Wieso könnt ihr schon spielen?

Selbst 4players hatte vorhin keine Wertung für den PC.


----------



## platinsd (10. November 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann es los geht? Direkt um 0:00Uhr, oder wie bei BF3 um 1:00Uhr oder sonstige Späße?


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Laut Steam in ca 3 Stunden, also wohl gegen 1 Uhr unserer Zeit und 0 Uhr in zB London (Greenweich). Das wird der Punkt sein an dem sich orientiert wird.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (10. November 2011)

Oh, man. Sie haben das konsolige Apple Swipe Interface für den PC beibehalten  Werde es wahrscheinlich dann auch eher mit dem Xbox Controller zocken


----------



## EnergyCross (10. November 2011)

kann man eigendlich, wenn man das spiel (DVD) zuhause liegen hat installieren und dann sobald es geht in steam freischalten?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. November 2011)

Egal, machen wir einen Aufstand beim Support, wenn wir um 0:00 Uhr nicht zocken können!


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Nein kann man nicht, das Spiel sei noch nicht dazu berechtigt in deinen Händen zu verweilen sondern möge beim Händler verrotten.


----------



## platinsd (10. November 2011)

Hmm, hoffe natürlich, so früh wie möglich. Ich weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich lieber Morgen früher aufstehe oder Nachts zocken soll. Habe morgen so oder so keine Uni...MUAHAHAH


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2011)

Oh mann kann kaum warten :/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Selbst 4players hatte vorhin keine Wertung für den PC.


Selbst? PCGH *>* 4P


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. November 2011)

So, um den Wachgebliebenen die Zeit zu verkürzen:
Das steht neben meinem PC und ich warte darauf, den Becher zu füllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaZZ (10. November 2011)

ICH HALTE ES NICHT MEHR AUS !!!!!!!!!!


Ich will Drachen schnetzeln , meuchemörder beid er Dunklen bruderschaft werden..  Werwolf werden  evtl Vampir auch wenn beides geht. Endlich mal wieder ein Rollenspiel wo ich mich freue Zeit darin verbringen zu dürfen..   Dann wird gleich mal MW3  wieder in die Ecke gestellt. Das war nur der Lückenfüller..

*klinge schleif*  Morgen auf mein nuka Cola  zum Trinken wart   und dann gehts ab


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2011)

Illegal kann manns schon zocken  Werd morgen erstmal losziehen und den versteckten Medimax aufsuchen, die haben das Game morgen bestimmt noch da


----------



## RaZZ (10. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Illegal kann manns schon zocken  Werd morgen erstmal losziehen und den versteckten Medimax aufsuchen, die haben das Game morgen bestimmt noch da


 
Ich weiss..   aber  das Game wars mir wert dass ich noch 2- 3 Stunden warte


----------



## antic (10. November 2011)

Noch 30 min bis ich es endlich Installieren darf XD.
Leider muss ich morgen um 6:00 aufstehen


----------



## phila_delphia (10. November 2011)

RaZZ schrieb:


> Ich weiss.. aber das Game wars mir wert dass ich noch 2- 3 Stunden warte


 
Korrekt  Die Vorfreude ist halt doch die schönste... Hoffe nur sie schalten es auch wirklich kurz nach 12 frei 

Grüße

P.S.: Hab heute extra Überstunden gemacht, damit ich morgen etwas später anfangen kann...


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Korrekt  Die Vorfreude ist halt doch die schönste... Hoffe nur sie schalten es auch wirklich kurz nach 12 frei
> 
> Grüße
> 
> P.S.: Hab heute extra Überstunden gemacht, damit ich morgen etwas später anfangen kann...


 
Die Steamserver werden überlastet sein


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2011)

Bin ma auf die Statistik gespannt, vllt wird diese Sinuskurve diese Nacht etwas aufgeweitet^^


----------



## antic (10. November 2011)

Hab schon mal vorsichtshalber bei Steam angemeldet.
Brauche nur noch die Berechtigung meine DVD zu installieren.
In 20 Min


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2011)

Nächste Woche um die Zeit hock ich so im Anno 2070 Thread xD


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2011)

Naja ich geh dann mal Skyrim zocken. gute Nacht euch noch


----------



## NCphalon (10. November 2011)

Bei mir sagt Steam "noch ungefähr 2 Stunden"^^


----------



## zøtac (11. November 2011)

Skyrim lässt sich nicht aktivieren, wollte noch kurz anzocken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. November 2011)

Noch ca. 1h...
Es_ ist _doch der 11.11.11!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Ich hatte es gestern fertig vorausgeladen aber starten kann ich es auch nicht.


----------



## zøtac (11. November 2011)

Als hätt ich nicht schon genug Gründe Steam zu hassen


----------



## Toroges (11. November 2011)

Bei mir steht nicht ma eine Zeit da, ausser das ich eine news bekommen habe das ihre foren datenbank geknackt wurde und daten geklaut wurden, aber sie davon ausgehen das keine kreditkarten daten entwendet wurden, na toll ....


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Die Grafik enttäuscht mich wirklich :/
Einige Stellen sehen wirklich gut aus, aber besonders die Qualität der Charaktere hat nachgelassen. Es gibt auch unverständliche FPs einbrüche.  Läuft bei mir auf dem Maximum mit 2xAA mit 60-28Fps.  Die 28Fps entstehen eben bei den Einbrüchen ^^ 
Hätte mehr erwartet, aber nun mal schauen wie das Gameplay wird  

Jemand interesse an Screens?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (11. November 2011)

Wieso kannst du denn jetzt Spielen?!


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du denn jetzt Spielen?!


 
Geheimnis  
Irgendwie magt das Game 5.1 nicht. Hab nerviges Rauschen :/ Im Stereo-Modus geht es aber.


----------



## Toroges (11. November 2011)

jo würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## labecula (11. November 2011)

Ehrlich, die Grafik geht ok. Mag sein das die Story und das Land episch sind... ABER:

Bethesda! Wir haben das Jahr 2011! Was bitte ist das für ein Inventar?  Anno Gothic 1! Was bitte ist das für eine Steuerung? Anno Gothic 2! Was  um Himmels Willen habt ihr Euch beim Ausrüsten, dem  Inventar  gedacht? Das ist unglaublich grausig und  nicht mehr von dieser Welt. Looten? Leute, Bethesda... wo zur Hölle ist ein ordentliches Loot-Fenster mit Mausbedienung... OMG
Wieso kann ich nicht ein grafisches Inventar haben in dem ich die Loot-Items per Maus auf die entsprechende Stelle ziehe? Warum kann ich nicht Items vergleichen? Alles ohne Maus und ohne Drag&Drop... Ohje... Das ist Steinzeit...

Das wäre, als wenn man jemanden heute zur  Zigarette eine Fackel reicht anstelle eines Feuerzeugs! 

Ich hab mich ehrlich drauf gefreut, bin des Spiels ob der  vermurksten Bedienung aber schon nach 30 Minuten überdrüssig. So etwas  kann nur noch Hardcore-Fans dieses Genres fesseln! Ich rate jedem  normalen Spieler DRINGENST: Erst irgendwo ansehen und testen! Für mich  DIE Enttäuschung des Jahres! Sehr sehr sehr schade!


----------



## Toroges (11. November 2011)

oh gott nein ich hatte die befürchtung das es dem konsolen dreck angepasst wird und die pc fassung darunter leiden wird, ach mensch


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

labecula schrieb:


> Ehrlich, die Grafik geht ok. Mag sein das die Story und das Land episch sind... ABER:
> 
> Bethesda! Wir haben das Jahr 2011! Was bitte ist das für ein Inventar?  Anno Gothic 1! Was bitte ist das für eine Steuerung? Anno Gothic 2! Was  um Himmels Willen habt ihr Euch beim Ausrüsten, dem  Inventar  gedacht? Das ist unglaublich grausig und  nicht mehr von dieser Welt. Looten? Leute, Bethesda... wo zur Hölle ist ein ordentliches Loot-Fenster mit Mausbedienung... OMG
> Wieso kann ich nicht ein grafisches Inventar haben in dem ich die Loot-Items per Maus auf die entsprechende Stelle ziehe? Warum kann ich nicht Items vergleichen? Alles ohne Maus, Tastatur und ohne Drag&Drop... Ohje... Das ist Steinzeit...
> ...



Alles was bleibt ist das hoffen auf Mods von der Community :/   Läuft übrigens bei mir nun fast immer mit 60 Fps  Das Kämpfen macht spaß, nur dieser Zeitlupenmist a la Fallout nervt mich.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. November 2011)

Toroges schrieb:


> oh gott nein ich hatte die befürchtung das es dem konsolen dreck angepasst wird und die pc fassung darunter leiden wird, ach mensch


 
Ich sag es schon die ganze Zeit, dass das Interface für den PC nicht mehr angepasst wurde


----------



## labecula (11. November 2011)

Ganz offensichtlich wurde dieses Spiel mit der Konsolenoberfläche versehen und dann husch husch in einer Nacht-  und Nebelaktion mal eben eine vermurkste Tastatursteuerung darübergelegt... Ich frage mich, welche Menschen arbeiten bei Bethesda? Es würde meine Entwicklerehre kränken einem ehrlichen PC Gamer so etwas vorlegen zu müssen. Die Entwickler müssen doch merken das es so nicht zeitgemäß ist... ich bin fassungslos ob dieser Ignoranz und Schluderei... Das Spiel war ganz oben auf meiner wanted-Liste und ist nun ganz unten gelandet. Ich weiß momentan garnicht wie ich diesen Tiefschlag an GUI-Verballhornung überhaupt wegstecken soll...  
Ich spüre ja das Potenzial in diesem Spiel, so ist es nicht. Aber was bringt es mir, wenn mich die Oberfläche  jedesmal virtuell auslacht, sobald ich seit Jahren gewohnte Bediengewohnheiten vergeblich suche... heul..

Und das dolle ist: Alle Tester schreiben nur Lobeshymnen. Und ich vermute genau deshalb, weil sie zum Test nur die Konsolenfassungen bekamen - wohlwissend vom Publisher, dass die PC-Version so nicht mit den gleichen Wertungen durchgegangen wäre. Ich sitze hier vorm PC und bin weiterhin fassungslos und bekomme meinen Mund nicht mehr zu... Selten so einen Hieb ins Gesicht bekommen... Ich geh ins Bett... Heute Nacht habe ich Albträume...


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. November 2011)

labecula schrieb:


> Selten so einen Hieb ins Gesicht bekommen...


 
Blocken liegt auf der L2 Schultertaste...


----------



## labecula (11. November 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Blocken liegt auf der L2 Schultertaste...


 
Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht...


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Die ganzen Spieleentwickler machen irgendwie immer wieder Schritte zurück...

Oh mann diese Schultersicht finde ich hingegen echt Klasse. Und im Groben sieht die Landschaft echt gut aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BennoWendt (11. November 2011)

Wenn die Steuerung denn wirklich so ist wie beschrieben, dann wird es hoffentlich genug Kritik hageln, dass von Bethesda ne Maussteuerung durch einen Patch nachgereicht wird, so schwer ist es doch auch nicht, sowas zu machen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. November 2011)

So, die Installation ist gestartet, auch für die "Normalos"!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Ich hatte das Spiel gerade gestartet doch leider flog ich nach ~5 Sec wieder auf dem Desktop zurück.


----------



## eQuibumm (11. November 2011)

Habe mal spaßeshalber alle Grafikeinstellungen aufs maximale gestellt, und die FPS fallen bis auf unter 10, während die Kutsche ins Dorf einfährt. Hat noch jemand von euch so miserable Performance oder alles in Ordnung?

X4 920 @ 3,2 Ghz
4 Gig RAM
HD6950 2GB
Vista 64 bit

CPU als auch GPU Load steigen nicht über 50 % ...


----------



## bratak1991 (11. November 2011)

eQuibumm schrieb:


> Habe mal spaßeshalber alle Grafikeinstellungen aufs maximale gestellt, und die FPS fallen bis auf unter 10, während die Kutsche ins Dorf einfährt. Hat noch jemand von euch so miserable Performance oder alles in Ordnung?
> 
> X4 920 @ 3,2 Ghz
> 4 Gig RAM
> ...



hey,

ich habe "nur" ne HD6870, aber habe trotzdem immer mindestens 25FPS. Habe gerade 1:06h gespielt, bin jetzt in Riverwood. Habe die gesamte zeit mit Fraps parallel aufgenommen. 
Ohne Fraps hatte ich average 45FPS. Ich spiele auf Full HD und allen Settings auf maximal. AA x8 und FXAA, sowie AF x16.

hast du alle aktuellen treiber?

LG


----------



## Morbid Angel (11. November 2011)

Muss auch sagen, dass Skyrim wunderbar performt. Erreiche mit meiner 560Ti praktisch durchgehend 60fps (spiele mit VSync) bei maximalen Details, 4 x MSAA und 16 x AF. Allerdings muss man auch festhalten, dass es grafisch nicht wirklich besser aussieht als Fallout 3 und auch keine Quantensprünge im Vergleich zu Oblivion festzustellen sind. Texturen sind richtiggehend matschig bereits ab mittlerer Distanz.


----------



## eQuibumm (11. November 2011)

So, da ich morgen keine Uni habe, konnte ich heute Nacht schon schön über 3 Stunden spielen. Ich habe die Details von ''sehr hoch'' auf ''hoch'' runtergeregelt und im Anschluss die ganzen Sichtweitengeschichten aufs maximale sowie 4xAA plus FXAA. Irgendeine Einstellung die bei ''hoch'' herausgenommen wird (Schatten von sehr hoch auf hoch, Decals von sehr hoch auf hoch, Himmelsreflexion von an auf aus, Unschärfequalität von hoch auf mittel) war dafür verantwortlich, das ich fortan auch nicht mehr unter die 30 FPS gefallen bin. Trotzdem performt das Spiel auf meiner Kiste nicht gerade großartig. Vielleicht wieder ein ATI Problem?


----------



## EnergyCross (11. November 2011)

Wie ist denn die deutsche synchronisation?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Wie ist das Spiel allgemein? 

Bis jetzt hat hier nur einer seine Meinung gegeigt und die war Negativ.


----------



## Aveonik (11. November 2011)

Hello

ich hab nicht viel Zeit grad ( weil arbeit unso gg ) und konnt auch noch nicht viel vorher spielen.
Bin bis nach Riverwood und hab eine der Quest erledigt wo man die goldene Klaue holen soll ( sah man schon in div. videos )

Bissher kann ich sagen..mir machts verdammt viel Spaß, die Grafik ist schön gemacht..aber weit weg vom Meilenstein was aber zu erwarten war...ich hoffe auf eine Patch nachreichung wie bei Crysis2 bzw. auf das creation kit dann wird es ohnehin erledigt *gg*

Bissher einziges Manko was mich wirklich wurmt ist die Menü-Steuerung.. man merkt das es eindeutig auf Konsole ausgelegt ist, man muss sich von Item zu Item per Tastatur hangeln..zeitweise funktioniert anklicken mit der Maus überhaupt nicht.. und die Item-Vorschau hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft zudrehen...was sehr ärgerlich war bei der Quest mit der Klaue!

Optionsmenü gibts auch erst wenn man im Spiel selbst drin ist und nicht im Hauptmenü :X hat mir ziemlich die Ohren weggedröhnt während dem Start ^^


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. November 2011)

Also ich finds sehr spannend hab aber nur gut 1,5h gespielt.
Allein der Anfang,die Flucht vor dem Drachen und der Anfang der Story...
Klasse gemacht!
Von der Grafik her finde ich es nicht soooo schlimm - hab schon schlechtere Konsolenports gesehn 
Was wirklich nervig ist - das Menü sprich Ausrüstung etc...
Dauert bei mir noch recht lang bis ich irgendwas wo ausgerüstet habe.Auch die Talente sind etwas unübersichtlich gestaltet.
Auch hab ich das mit den Favoriten noch nicht rausbekommen wie das funzen soll...aber wird schon^^
Von der Steuerung im Spiel gehts eig.Wenn man sich mal die Tasten so gelegt hat wie man sie braucht komm ich persönlich gut mit klar.Würde es aber auch gern mal mit dem Pad probieren - aber extra einen kaufen?
Muss nu leider arbeiten:/ obwohl ich doch dem Händler noch seine Klaue zurückbringen wollte 

Also bisher:
Technisch gibt es wohl Grund zur Nachbesserung
Story,Stimmung bisher absolut super!


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Das Spiel sieht gut aus, die Tastenbelegung ist etwas konfus, kann aber zum spielen benutzt werden.

Zur Story kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich erst dort bin wo  man die Tunnel verlässt als man vor dem Drachen geflohen ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Fangt doch jetzt nicht alle an zu Spoilern


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2011)

Kurze Frage an die Steam´ler.
Ich will morgen meine Systemplatte formatieren und heute aber schon gerne Skyrim zocken.
Skyrim und Steam liegen allerdings auf einer anderen Platte. Kann man da morgen nach Formatierung von C: ganz normal weiterspielen, oder wird Skyrim dann nicht mehr funktionieren? Und sollte Skyrim nicht mehr funktionieren, werden Steamgames doch im Steamordner gespeichert (Savegames)?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Wird nicht mehr funktionieren.
Und wo die Steamgames gespeichert werden kann ich dir so spontan jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. November 2011)

Die Spiele liegen eigentlich IMMER im Steam Ordner. Oo


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die Spiele liegen eigentlich IMMER im Steam Ordner. Oo


 
Es geht um die Savegames... nicht um die Spiele ansich...


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2011)

Das die Spiele im Steamordner liegen ist mir klar, aber haben die Savegames vielleicht eine Verknüpfung zu User/Appdata.... oder der Gleichen?


----------



## Sinister213 (11. November 2011)

Das Spiel liegt im Steam Ordner, aber die Savegames soweit ich weiß nicht.
Diese sind irgendwo in einem extra Skyrim Ordner.
Hab einfach Skyrim gesucht in meinem Explorer und dann den Ordner mit den Savegames gefunden.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Sind die Spielstände nicht auch in Steams Cloud nochmal gespeichert?
Wenn sie also weg sind sollte man immer noch drankommen, allerdings würde ich einfach ein Backup meiner Spielstände machen.


----------



## geostigma (11. November 2011)

Ja neuerdings brauchst du bei Steam nix mehr sichern.Deine Savegames sind online 
hinterlegt! NUR ANMELDEN



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Spiel gerade gestartet doch leider flog ich nach ~5 Sec wieder auf dem Desktop zurück.


Bei mir leider auch und mein System ist erst nen Monat alt....
Hoffe es liegt am GraKa Treiber,werde ich aber erst nach der Arbeit sehen.
Hast du auch Steamversion?


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

Soo, hab heut nacht auch mal angespielt (1920x1200,alles max, 16xAF, 4xAA). Hab  dabei mal Fraps für ein Let's Play mitlaufen lassen... hatte immer  30+fps bis auf ein paar nachladeruckler^^. Sonst sind es 60+fps. Heute  abend werde ich dann mal in 2880x1800 testen. 
Atmoshpäre ist super, kleinere Bugs und Texturschwächen sind zwar  vorhanden, aber das lässt sich vernachlässigen. Das Menü ist richtig  *cheiße in meinen Augen, da muss bald n Mod dafür kommen 

Die Savegames werden immer in der Steam Cloud gespeichert, da brauch man keine angst haben irgendwelche Spielstände zu verlieren. Ich hab von XP zu 7 gewechselt und nach der Steam Installation war sofort alles verfügbar


----------



## Toroges (11. November 2011)

So habe gestern Nacht auch eine Stunde reingespielt und frage mich was ich da gekauft habe .. 

Die NPCS sind stock steif und hölzern, die kämpfe einfach nur lächerlich, dauer auf die linke maus taste gehacke sonst nichts, das menü ist eine frecheit und verursacht pauschl mal brechreiz, was haben die sich dabei gedacht.

Man merkt das sie hier mal eher für die konsolen entwicklet haben und dann schnell schnell für den pc die umsetzung hingerotzt haben, schade aber hauptsache kohle machen und einen "breiten" markt haben.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Fangt doch jetzt nicht alle an zu Spoilern


 
Spoilern ist ok, wenns so verpackt ist, und es einen entsprechenden Hinweis gibt:

*Achtung Spoiler!!!*


Spoiler



Bla Bla Bla, Mr. Freeman 


 
Anders aber bitte nicht! Aus Rücksicht auf die anderen Spieler!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Spoilern ist ok, wenns so verpackt ist, und es einen entsprechenden Hinweis gibt:
> 
> *Achtung Spoiler!!!*
> 
> ...


 
So wars ja eben nicht verpackt 



Spoiler



Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie der Spoiler geht


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

hab eh schon alles gelesen was in den ersten 2 Stunden passiert 
Dabei woltle ich mir echt mal nichts spoilern 

Naja. Die Steuerung ist halt immer so eine Sache. ich versteh eh nicht wie man sowas auf ner Konsole spielen kann. Mich macht die Klickerei eh immer total Wahnsinnig. Das war aschon bei Oblivion der reine Wahnsinn, mkit den Drecks Menüsa uf der PS3.

Kann man ein Menü denn über das Creation Set modden? Wäre cool 
Dann warte ich noch und zocke erstmal exzessiv BF3 bis dann zum Weihnachtsurlaub das SPiel dank Community nochmal mehr spaß macht


----------



## der Ronny (11. November 2011)

Nun muss ich doch mal fragen: Wo ist die Ultra Einstellung? Ich habe nur VeryHigh. Ultra ist nicht dabei. Oder ist VH gar die U Einstellung?


----------



## utakata (11. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

kleine frage, bei mir stürzt Skyrim im Menü immer ab (also ich komme nicht mal ins Spiel) 
ohne irgend eine fehlermeldung. Dies Passiert immer wenn ich über "Neu" oder "Verlassen" und so gehe..

ist dies ein bekanntes Problem?
oder weis jemand wie ich das lösen kann?


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

Poste mal bitte deine Hardware! 
Treiber aktuell? Steam aktuell?


----------



## der Ronny (11. November 2011)

Erledigt gefunden. VeryHigh ist Ultra....naja.


----------



## utakata (11. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Poste mal bitte deine Hardware!
> Treiber aktuell? Steam aktuell?


 CPU: i7 950 
MB: Asus Rampage III extreme
RAM: 12 GB
GC: gtx50

Sollte alles ja locker passen..
Treiber sind auch aktuell..
ich bin ratlos..
im I-Net hat sich auf die schnelle auch nichts finden lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

Lass Steam mal die Spieldaten von Skyrim überprüfen.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2011)

guten morgen allesamt,

mal ne blöde frage, aber ich, also mein char, hört schlecht

wenn einer vor mir steht oder läuft und etwas erzählt höre ich nix, ich muss mich immer mit einem ohr im 90° winkel zum redner stellen, bug oder feature?? habe halt untertitel ausgestellt, möchte aber ganz gerne wissen WAS die mir so erzählen, oder habe ich ne einstellung übersehen > "mit helm besser hören (X)an (X)aus?? 

grüße caduzzz


----------



## utakata (11. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Lass Steam mal die Spieldaten von Skyrim überprüfen.


 Hab ich nun gemacht, keinen Erfolg.
Habe das Spiel auch bereits De- und wieder installiert.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

geostigma schrieb:


> Ja neuerdings brauchst du bei Steam nix mehr sichern.Deine Savegames sind online
> hinterlegt! NUR ANMELDEN
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich hab auch Steam.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

utakata schrieb:


> Hab ich nun gemacht, keinen Erfolg.
> Habe das Spiel auch bereits De- und wieder installiert.



Komisch...  
Aber du hast keinen Beta-Treiber drauf, oder?!


----------



## Toroges (11. November 2011)

caduzzz schrieb:


> guten morgen allesamt,
> 
> mal ne blöde frage, aber ich, also mein char, hört schlecht
> 
> ...


 
Jup ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, ich glaube das ist bei jedem so, ich meine Skyrim hat ja gleich mal zu release einen Patch gebraucht, ich weis jetzt auch warum lol


----------



## geostigma (11. November 2011)

STEAM und Treiber aktuell
i5 2500k,  Asrock MB, 8GB Speicher, HD6870, OCZ Vertex Festplatte mit Steam Partion
Sollte laufen


----------



## utakata (11. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Komisch...
> Aber du hast keinen Beta-Treiber drauf, oder?!


 Nein, ich vertraue allgemein Beta-Treiber nicht so.
Aber ich kanns mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. November 2011)

Hat mal wer am pc mit gamepad gespielt?
Und wenn ja wie ist es denn damit zu spielen?

Welchen graka-Treiber hast du denn also welche Version?
Evtl doch mal den neuen Beta ausprobieren...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. November 2011)

Hat hier eigentlich niemand die CE-Version? Pics wären nice  

Ach ja, wer mal die ersten Grafiktipps möchte, more to come

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...lusiven-Vergleich/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/

Und wer jault, Skyrim sehe nicht besser als Morrowind aus 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...wert-verbessert/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Wissen/


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich niemand die CE-Version? Pics wären nice



Painkiller hat Sie  (Zumindest bestellt)


----------



## Fexzz (11. November 2011)

Ich hab heute auch schonmal ein paar Stündchen gespielt. Mir persönlich gefällt das Spiel richtig gut. Die Wettereffekte & Sounds gefallen mir sehr gut.
War erst in einem kleinen Dorf, es regnete und gewitterte. Dann bin ich einen kleinen Berg hochgestiegen und kam in einen Schneesturm, die Sichtweite war stark reduziert
und man konnte förmlich spüren, wie es kälter wurde. Erste Klasse!

Auch die Englische Synchro gefällt mir sehr gut! Hab bestimmt eine Stunde in einem Gasthaus gesessen und einem Barden beim Singen zugehört, vor dem Kaminfeuer sitzend.

Negativ ist natürlich als allerestes die Menüführung. Die Steuerung des Spiels an sich ist kein Problem für mich, aber das Menü ist einfach billig. 
Teilweise lässt sich die Maus benutzen, dann wieder nur die Linke Maustaste, dann mal garnicht. Manövriert wird mit WASD und verkauft mit Tasten wie "R" und sowas.
Einfach lächerlich, das ist wirklich kein großer Aufwand sowas einigermaßen gescheit auf den PC zu bringen, mit Menüführung für die Maus etc.



Spoiler



Ich war gestern schonmal in diesem Grabhügel mit der Goldenen Klaue. Und meine Fresse, nachdem ich die Klaue ins Tor gesetzt und geöffnet hatte, kam ich in eine riesige Höhle mit Altar und sowas. Und die Musik wurde schlagartig total bedrohlich etc. Ich war glaub ich nie so angespannt in einem Rollenspiel. Ich dachte wirklich, ich würde jede Sekunde von einem Drachen oder soetwas angefallen werden. Dann waren dort auch Steintafeln mit Runen etc drin. Es war geil!!



Naja, mal abwarten, vielleicht bringt  ein Community-Patch oder MOD Verbesserungen. Das Crafting System gefällt mir sehr gut.



Spoiler



Hab da so ein Quest bei einem Schmied gemacht, bei dem ich Leder gerben musste, Waffen schleifen, Waffen schmeiden und Rüstung verbessern. Fand ich ganz cool. Auch das neue Perk-System gefällt mir, fands schon bei Fallout 3 supi. Bin im Moment Zerstörungs-Magier und hab eben die doppelten Zerstörungszauber (in jeder Hand einer) freigeschaltet. Oh das ist geil! Dual-Flammenwerfer in den Händen macht riiiiiiiichtig Spaß!


----------



## utakata (11. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Hat mal wer am pc mit gamepad gespielt?
> Und wenn ja wie ist es denn damit zu spielen?
> 
> Welchen graka-Treiber hast du denn also welche Version?
> Evtl doch mal den neuen Beta ausprobieren...


 285.62


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. November 2011)

Mh den hab ich auch.
Wie gesagt mal den Beta probieren.
Wenns damit auch nicht geht kannst den alten ja wieder nutzen!


----------



## Morbid Angel (11. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Hat mal wer am pc mit gamepad gespielt?
> Und wenn ja wie ist es denn damit zu spielen?
> 
> Welchen graka-Treiber hast du denn also welche Version?
> Evtl doch mal den neuen Beta ausprobieren...



Hab zwar noch nicht viel gespielt, aber Steuerung mittels XBox 360 Controller funktioniert wunderbar, nachdem ich die Cursor Sense etwas runtergefahren habe. Allgemein war die Anschaffung dieses Pads die beste Investitition, die ich je in Gamingperipherie getätigt habe. Ich spiele mittlerweile alle Multiplattformtitel (bis auf Shooter und Strategiespiele) mit dem XBox Pad. Dies hat drei entscheidende Vorteile:

1. Die GUIs moderner Spiele sind mittlerweile genau für diesen Controller ausgelegt. 
2. Keine zeitaufwändigen Tastenzuweisungen mehr. Pad anstecken und zocken.
3. Kann gemütlich auffer Couch am grossen LCD und Surroundsystem daddeln, was mit Maus und Tastatur kaum möglich wär.

Auch wenn mich PC-Enthusiasten dafür am liebsten kreuzigen würden...zu oft habe ich sogar schon Shooter wie Crysis 2 und und kürzlich die Solo-Kampagne von BF3 genau wegen dieser Vorteile mit dem Pad gezockt. Für kompetitive Zwecke, also Multiplayer, wechsle ich dann aber doch zu Maus und Tastatur und begebe mich vor den PC-Monitor


----------



## vurculac (11. November 2011)

guten tag zusammen!
habe mir gestern voller vorfreude skyrim geholt und vorinstalliert. gestern ab 1:00 gings dann endlich auch zu spielen. ich habe nur ein großes, und vor allem nerviges Problem: es kommt v.a. in dialogen immer wieder zu eigenartigen Geräuschen, ich nenns jetzt mal kriseln, und ich kann meinen Gegenüber nicht mehr hören, geschweige denn verstehen.
hat jemand einen Rat, oder gar eine Lösung parat?


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. November 2011)

Irgendwer hatte hier doch was geschrieben von Soundproblemen wenn man auf 5.1 stellt.falls du das auch auf 5.1 hast stell mal auf stereo!


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

> Hat hier eigentlich niemand die CE-Version? Pics wären nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bilder kommen, sobald sie in meinen Händen ist.


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

bzgl. Soundproblemen: Ändert mal in der Systemsteuerung die Frequenz von 96KHz auf 48KHz ab, dann sollte es besser werden. Allerdings wir dieses Problem erst mit einem Patch komplett verschwinden (denke ich^^)

Ich hol mir "nur" die Steelbook Edition, kostet net so viel^^


----------



## B4llY (11. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

habe das selbe problem wie utakata ...spiel startet - man sieht kurz das Drachen Symbol und das Spiel schließt sich wieder. -,-
Habe die aktuellesten Treiber drauf und sollte normalerweise alles funkten...

Hardware:

AMD Athlon II x4 640 3GHz
AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB
4GB Arbeitsspeicher
500GB Festplatte


Gruß
B4llY


----------



## Zergoras (11. November 2011)

Erstes mal, dass Amazon nicht rechtzeitig liefert. Grrr....  und ich sag auch noch, dass es auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig kommt. Wieso kann ich auch nicht meine Fresse halten...


----------



## B4llY (11. November 2011)

@Aggrokalypse1990

ganz ruhig kommt noch... habs vor einer Stunde in der Hand gehabt (ebenfalls amazon) - aber bei mir will es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Pazox (11. November 2011)

Schonmal probiert, die Speildateien überprüfen zu lassen? Hatte genau das gleiche Problem, hatte die Dateien überprüft und er hatte 8 Dateien neu heruntergeladen. Danach lief es wieder.


----------



## Zergoras (11. November 2011)

Kommt nicht mehr. DHL ist für heute durch.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. November 2011)

meins kam heute morgen um 8:30, normalerweise schlägt dhl immer erst gegen 12 auf, sprich wenn ich auf arbeit bin, so stand ich denn völlig zerzaust mit bademantel an der tür und warte was da kommt, ne dhl maus noch nie bei uns in der gegend gesehen, auchnoch gutaussehend ohne ende mit meiner skyrim ce im arm und ich im bademantel, voll der nerd 

edit: 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich niemand die CE-Version? Pics wären nice


ausgepackt hab ich sie vorhin noch nicht, ich mach heut abend nach der arbeit mal photos von der ce und dem inhalt


----------



## B4llY (11. November 2011)

JUHU !!!! SO hab das Problem gelöst!!!! DANK DIR GOOGLE!!! 

Problemlösung zum Absturz

Die Ursache für diese Fehler war eine Einstellung der Soundeigenschaften des Soundkartentreiber.

Solltet ihr auch Probleme haben hier ist die Lösung:

Geht in die Systemsteuerung -> Hardware und Sound -> Sound



Das Standart-Wiedergabegerät mit rechts anklicken und "Eigenschaften" wählen.

Hier auf den Reiter "Erweitert" gehen und als Standartformat 
"16 Bit, 44100 Hz (CD-Qualität)" auswählen.

Danach auf "Übernehmen" und "OK" klicken.

Nun sollte Skyrim ohne Absturz laufen.

Ergänzung:
Es soll auch mit der Einstellung "24 Bit 96000 Hz (Studioqualität)" funktionieren.

(zitat von FortuneHunter "[PC]Absturz nach Freischaltung über Steam - Lösung gefunden")


Viel Spaß beim zocken!  endlich suchten!!!!!111!!11! xD

EDIT: Also das Spiel funktioniert aber man muss auch leider Soundprobleme/fehler mit rein berrechnen. 
Ich hoffe die bringen dafür bald ein patch raus aber sonst mach das Spiel einen geilen Eindruck!^^

Gruß
B4llY


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

So grade heim gekommen und am Installieren  Bin gespannt wie es wird. Hat ein gutes Vorzeichen 

Hab nur 35€ bezahlt. Hat wohl der Azubi falsch ausgezeichnet. Als ich da am Regal stand war einer wie wild am rumettiketieren.
Einfach noch eins mit dem alten Preis gekrallt und an die Kasse gesprintet. Da stand dann zwar schon 55€ an der Kasse, hab dann aber ganz nett gesagt "da steht aber 35€..." und es ging durch


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. November 2011)

beim bindochblödmarkt und konsorten machen  die das aus kulanz meistens so, die drölfzigtausend anderen die es dann für 55€ kaufen sorgen dafür das sie es sich leisten können


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Ich find sowas dann immer gut 
Hat man schön was gespart und hoffe das das Spiel auch so genial ist. Die Server sind für den Patchdownload nur leider recht langsam =/
Aber immerhin gehen sie noch


----------



## Betschi (11. November 2011)

Ich bins grade am Zocken. Da ich aber neu im Elder Scrolls Universum bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche Klasse am besten für Magie geeignet ist. Gibt es auch sowas wie Nekromantie oder so? Wäre nett wen mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. November 2011)

Mit M+T ist das Game imo unspielbar. Hab mal mit dem Controller getestet und nun flutschts, lol. Glaube kaum, dass da viel noch gemoddet werden kann, da die Eingriffe doch sehr tiefgreifend in das UI gehen würde. Im Gegensatz zu Oblivion, ist dieses kaskadierende Swipe Interface eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Kaktus (11. November 2011)

Hat jemand heraus gefunden wie man V-Sync abschlaten kann?


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

Juhu, sehe gerade, es kommt per "Deutsche Post Brief" . Also müsste ich nichmal zuhause sein 

Mal was ganz anderes: Es läuft über Steam, aber bedeutet das auch, das ich ne onlinepflicht haben, wel bisher haben ja viele Sachen auch die Steam-Offlinfunktion unterstützt. Zumindestens die letzten games die ich Über steam gespielt hatte.


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Wie 'verlasse' ich deine eine Truhe das Inventar? Bei der ersten Truhe bleib ich schon hängen =/
Naja paar Grafikfehler (durchsichtige Flaggen) und bisschen wenige Polygone. Aber siet ganz nett aus.

Die Steuerung finde ich bis jetzt die ersten 10 min noch nicht so schlimm 

Ok das Inventar ist total verbugt bei Truhen und Säcken. Einmal läuft es normal und es schliest sich von selbst oder eben nicht und es hilft nur neu Laden -.-

Und fürs Schlösser knacken bin ich auch zu doof


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ok das Inventar ist total verbugt bei Truhen und Säcken. Einmal läuft es normal und es schliest sich von selbst oder eben nicht und es hilft nur neu Laden -.-



Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Bei mir gab es nur ein Problem mit der Quest "The golden Claw" - man konnte die Säule mit den Tierzeichen im Vorraum nicht drehen... Höhle erneut verlassen und wieder rein behebt das Problem!


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Ich hab dauernt Probleme mit dem Inventar. Wenn ich nicht mit R direkt alles nehme komm ich nicht mehr zurück.
Muss dann selber etwas zurücklegen und mit R alles nehmen das ich weiter kann


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Ich komm mit "Tab" ganz bequem aus den menüs raus - das müsste unten rechts auch am Bildschirmrand stehen!


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Hab die ganze Tastatur und eingeblendeten Tasten gedrück. geht nicht.


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Das ist merkwürdig... Wenn der Patch installiert wurde würde ich dir beinahe zur Neuinstallation raten - wenn Steam da nicht eben über 5GB durch die Leitung ziehen müsste...


----------



## Gary (11. November 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Bei mir gab es nur ein Problem mit der Quest "The golden Claw" - man konnte die Säule mit den Tierzeichen im Vorraum nicht drehen... Höhle erneut verlassen und wieder rein behebt das Problem!


 Junge, Junge, ohne das ich das Spiel besitze (kauf nie was zum Release, gehöre zu denen, die aus Fehler schlicht weg lernen), aber wenn man sowas liest, da fragt man sich, was machen denn die Tester bei "Bethesda", wenn sowas gleich zu Anfang schief geht...


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Community-Mods ich warte  

Gibt es irgendjemanden der auch Soundprobleme in Verbindung mit 5.1 hat? Wenn z.B. jemand hinter mir ist und redet, dann höre ich nur geknacke und gerausche :/


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendjemanden der auch Soundprobleme in Verbindung mit 5.1 hat? Wenn z.B. jemand hinter mir ist und redet, dann höre ich nur geknacke und gerausche :/



Scheinst nicht der erste zu sein -schau mal hier vorbei


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Naja ich mein es gibt schon paar Probleme mit der steuerung aber die lassen sich umgehen und Texturen Flacker dauerhaft durch. aber es geht noch. Besser Spielbar als Rage ist es wohl 
Gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut auch wenn ich den Anfang jetzt garnicht mal so packend finde .. da hätte man deutlich mehr raus holen können.

Noch paar Bilder vom Anfang in maximaler Qualität: *klick*


----------



## red_hammer (11. November 2011)

Jetzt bin ich sauer!

Eben war gerade die Post da und sagt mir doch wahrhaftig:  Kein Päckchen dabei!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe bei Amazon am 03.07.2011 (!) vorbestellt und wohne zusätzlich nur ca. 40 km von Bad Hersfeld entfernt...

Bin zwar sonst eher der ruhige Typ, aber jetzt bekommt Amazon mal ne Mail...


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

deswegen bestell ich bei Amazon nicht mer vor.
Kam bei mir immer zu spät..


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Hatte grade irgendwie Stalker feeling   Alles ist ruhig, komische Musik im Hintergrund. Es ist dunkel, und in der Ferne hörst du Wölfe heulen


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

@red_hammer: Kann ich vollends nachvollziehen! 
Hab am Mittwoch meine Vorbestellung vom 20. August auf express geändert - es kam erst heute Mittag an! XBox360 Spieler sind schon seit 5 Tagen dabei und diejenigen, die es sich (illegal) gezogen haben seit gestern Nachmittag!
Der ehrliche Käufer hat das Nachsehen


----------



## triblehmp (11. November 2011)

Ich hab ne Frage an die Pc Spieler, 

wie ist denn die benutzung von Dietrichen umgesetzt worden?
stelle mir das recht umständlich vor. Auf den Konsolen wird ja mit beiden sticks gesteuert, und ne steurung mit bewegungstasten und maus gleichzeitig fänd ich persönlich zum


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (11. November 2011)

Ich warte hier auch schon verzweifelt auf den Postboten, wenn er es heute nicht dabei hat, fahre ich zum MM und hole es mir dort und schicke das von Amazon wieder zurück. Schließlich hieß es ja von Amazon, dass man es als Vorbesteller am Releasetag bekommt.

Edit: Wenn man vom Teufel spricht.... gerade hats an der Türe geklingelt


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Wasd und mouse Es funktioniert wenn man aufpasst und nicht die Tasten gedrückt hält.

Gibt es eingentlich eine umfangreiche Charerstellungen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. November 2011)

So, wer mehr vom Spiel haben will 

Tuning-Tipps für The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Ambient Occlusion, bessere Schatten und Wasser, reduzierter Maus-Lag sowie Kantenglättung - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

Next stop: Benchmarks!


----------



## EnergyCross (11. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> So, wer mehr vom Spiel haben will
> 
> Tuning-Tipps für The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Ambient Occlusion, bessere Schatten und Wasser, reduzierter Maus-Lag sowie Kantenglättung - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim
> 
> Next stop: Benchmarks!



Kurz mit dem handy drüber geflogen, sind ein paar ganz nette tipps dabei


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

triblehmp schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage an die Pc Spieler,
> 
> wie ist denn die benutzung von Dietrichen umgesetzt worden?
> stelle mir das recht umständlich vor. Auf den Konsolen wird ja mit beiden sticks gesteuert, und ne steurung mit bewegungstasten und maus gleichzeitig fänd ich persönlich zum



Ganz simpel! Mit der Maustaste bewegt man den dietrich nach rechts oder links und mit "A" auf der Tastatur dreht man das Schloss! 

Hab ja großen Respekt an die Konsoleros, die mäßige Grafik und fehlenden Modsupport hinnehmen und dafür die "simple Steuerung" feiern   /provokation ende 




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, wer mehr vom Spiel haben will
> 
> Tuning-Tipps  für The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Ambient Occlusion, bessere Schatten und  Wasser, reduzierter Maus-Lag sowie Kantenglättung - bethesda, the elder  scrolls 5 skyrim
> 
> Next stop: Benchmarks!


 

Sehr gut! Dann weiß ich ja bald ob ich meine vorbestellte gtx 580 Anarchy wieder dahin schicke wo sie her kommt, sollte die gtx 470 das noch mitmachen


----------



## Gast_0002 (11. November 2011)

Also ich kann mit einem alten Q6600@3Ghz und einer HD6870 alles auf Max setzen (inkl. 8xaa/16af) und hab so 40 - 60 FPS. Nur die Schatten machen auf "sehr hoch" Probleme und kosten 30 frames! Ausserdem hab ich das Fallout typische Microruckeln trotz Single GPU.


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Sieht bei euch der Schnee beim Ödsturzhügelgrab auch so dürftig aus? Auf den Treppen und den steinen ist eine einfach konlette blanko textur die viel zu hell ist und garkeine Struktur zeigt. Sieht irgendwie billig aus


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Ich habs gerade mal ne Stunde angetestet und bin voll begeistert von dem Spiel,  nur an was sehe ich denn was Haupt und was Nebenquest ist?


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich habs gerade mal ne Stunde angetestet und bin voll begeistert von dem Spiel,  nur an was sehe ich denn was Haupt und was Nebenquest ist?



Im Journal unter "J"


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Läuft super mit den Grafiktipps, einfach klasse. Nun fehlt nur noc hein Patch oder so für richtige Texturen  
Hammergeil.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Im Journal unter "J"


 
Danke


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Frage:
Wie weit kann man den Char anpassen?

Ich habe heute morgen nicht so wirklich drauf geachtet.


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Frage:
> Wie weit kann man den Char anpassen?
> 
> Ich habe heute morgen nicht so wirklich drauf geachtet.


 
Hast du die ersten 20 Minuten des Games verschlafen?  Wie kann man denn die Charaktererstellung (Aussehen, Geschlecht etc) überspringen? 
Alles weitere wie Attributssteigerung und Verteilung von Perks ergibt sich doch erst im SPielverlauf nach einem LvL-up...


----------



## Kaktus (11. November 2011)

Du kannst die Rasse und die Optik des Charakters anpassen. Alles weitere lernst du in dem du es einfach tust. Zauberst du viel, werden diese besser. Schwingst du ständig das SChwert, wird dies besser. Dazu kann man hier und da etwas lernen.


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

Soo ich schmeiß mein Game dann auch endklich mal an 
Reichen diese Inspector einstellungen aus, um was vernünftiges auf den Schrim zu bekommen? :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koloss (11. November 2011)

na toll, Steam überlastet...


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Ich war noch im Halbschlaf.
Das mit dem Rasse habe ich mitbekommen und dachte das wenn ich Enter drücke zum nächsten Punkt komme,

Bei meine letzten RPG (mit Char Erstellunge) war das ganze etwas anders, deswegen nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen, so langsam gewöhnt man sich an die Grafik. 
Hab eben eine Ruine endeckt die wirklich ultra nice aussieht. Die Musik in den Kämpfen ist auch echt gut gelungen. Das Game macht echt süchtig


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

Also Skyrim sieht doch gut aus... ich weiß net was ihr alle habt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Im "Startmenü" steht Datendatein.
Ich finde diesen Ausdruck irgendwie komisch.


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Die Benchmarks von pcgh sind online

Danke für 2560x1660 Ultra


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Also im Journal die Ziele mit der großen Schrift sind die Hauptquests und die mit der kleinen Schrift die Nebenquests?


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Also Skyrim sieht doch gut aus... ich weiß net was ihr alle habt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Flackern bei dir da nicht die Texturen? Bei mir hat dieses 'Moos' auf den steinen geflackert wie verrückt und hat sich als komplett deckende, eckige Textur über die Steine gelegt.

Was ich gerne wissen würde .. wie Spielt ihr? Ego Perspektive oder Verfolger?
Ich wechsel immer hin und her. Die Verfolgerperspektive finde ich beim rumlaufen einfach klasse. Die Kämpfe kommen in der Ego Perspektive einfach geiler.


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

Und ich gammel bei ca. 30fps in 1920x1200 mit .ini tweaks rum 

nö bei mir flackert nix... nur der Lichtschein der Kerzen^^ Und dank SSAO und SSAA sieht das top aus 

Ach ja.. ich bräuchte mal die Original Skyrim .ini, hab kein Backup gemacht


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ach ja.. ich bräuchte mal die Original Skyrim .ini, hab kein Backup gemacht


 

Hab`s mal eben hochgeladen:

File-Upload.net - SkyrimPrefs.ini




Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Also im Journal die Ziele mit der  großen Schrift sind die Hauptquests und die mit der kleinen Schrift die  Nebenquests?


 
Ich schlage vor, Seite 4 deines Handbuches zu studieren


----------



## NanoSoldier (11. November 2011)

Ich spiele in der Verfolgerperspektive und mit Controller. Das macht richtig Spaß. Es läuft auf Sehr Hoch in 1080p absolut flüssig. 
Aber ich habe ein Problem. Ich kann nicht mehr rennen, weil ich zu viele Sachen mit mir trage. Allerdings kann ich diese Sachen nicht ablegen. Das geht irgendwie nicht. Ich drücke aber den richtigen Knopf im Objekt-Menü. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hab`s mal eben hochgeladen: File-Upload.net - SkyrimPrefs.ini


 Super Danke  Ich gammel grad mit 14fps rum... hatte da wohl irgendwas falsch eingestellt xD


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Die erste Ruine von der Hauptstory ist ja mal geil


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Die Kollisonsabfrage funktioniert nicht so ganz.
Wenn man als Kahijt  spielt und sich hinstzt gehr der Schwanz einfach durch den Stuhl durch.

Ich sollte auch mal ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. November 2011)

So hab mir nun mal den Xbox 360 Gamecontroller zum testen geholt und muss sagen das spielt sich noch um einiges einfacher wie mit Tastatur und Maus!

Hätte ich nicht gedacht
Ich glaub ich behalt den ^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hab`s mal eben hochgeladen:
> 
> File-Upload.net - SkyrimPrefs.ini
> 
> ...



Nochmals danke..


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

Es ist da  

*Einschließ* 

na ich guck mal rein mit Tweaks und geb mal ersten Bericht ab. Ansonsten denke ich wird BF 3 die Tage das Rennen machen, Skyrim passt einfach besser in den urlaub


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Das mein ich mit flackern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischen den Texturstellungen auf dem Weg flackert es immer hin und her. Und so ist das bei allen überlagernden Texturen.


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Das mein ich mit flackern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bemerk ich bei mir zum Glück nur sehr selten 
Ich kann nicht mehr aufhören zu spielen, das macht total fun


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Hab mal angefangen und mir erzählen lassen das es mit Controller viel besser sein soll.
Schön und gut, Controller (Saitek Color Rumble) reingesteckt, Windows Update zieht den Treiber, wurde erkannt alles super.

Allerdings kann ich das Spiel mit dem Controller nicht Steuern?! Haken bei Xbox 360 Controller ist gesetzt, aber tortzdem nichts... Wistt ihr was der Fehler ist?


----------



## Toroges (11. November 2011)

Jo Saitek Controller halt ne  

Und wa sist angehakt, XBOX360 Controller .. lol ..


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Mir macht das Spiel einfach so viel spass, es ist einach fantastisch anzusehen die ganze Landschaft..was man da alles entdecken kann, das ist was feines. Werde wohl mehrere hundert Stunden damit beschäftigt sein, es läuft super mit maximalen Details


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2011)

Jap - jetzt hat die alte Gamingseele endliche ihre Ruhe gefunden! Das Spiel ist auf Platte, die Benchmarks sprechen klare Worte - ähm Zahlen und die ersten Grafiktweaks sind auch schon raus (dank pcgh)
Jetzt heißt es das Spiel genießen und auf die ersten Mods und DLC`s warten!

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht über Wochen und Monate in diesem Forum mitzufiebern und aktuelle Entwicklungen zu verfolgen! 

Ich bin dann mal weit weit weg


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

Sooooo.... jetzt wird es zerrissen 

Ne, Spaß:
Bericht nach der Einstiegsquest:
- Grafik mit IniTweaks auf Max: Absolut iO, wenn man ganz nah ranzommt an Pflanzen und Holz etc, sieht man das es nicht so hoch aufgelöst ist, aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich zufrieden, dachte es wird schlimmer. Einziger großer Kritikpunkt hier von mir: Denke man hätte bei der doch nicht ganz so starken Grafik mehr FPS rausholen können, aber mayber schaffen das Treiber und 1-2 Patches ja noch. BF3 hat bei mir gleiche FPS und schon ne bessere Grafik.
- Steuerung: Hm ja, geht so. Man muss sich zurecht finden, da war Morrowind mit seinen 20 Fenstern einfach cooler, aber ich denke da kann man mit nem Patch 1-2 Sachen beheben, vor allem das man dann auch alle Menüunterpunkte mit der Tastatur ansteuern kann. Ich werde es später mal mit einem Controller versuchen (Ps3 auf Xbox gestellt ) und schauen was da so geht. Aber ich habs mir nach den Berichten schlimmer vorgestellt, denke da wird wieder mehr draus gemacht als es der Fall ist. Einzige SOrge ist, das das Inventar irgendwann sehr unübersichtlich wird. Aber naja.
- Sound: Fantastisch, echt gut gelungen bisher 
- Feeling: 
- Der Einstieg bisher:  (der beste Bethesdaeinstieg, über alle Games hinweg, den ich erleben durfte!!)
- Atmosphäre: 

So, Framerate ist derzeit, bei wie gesagt, Multisampling aus dem Treiber, Schatten aus der Ini, und Maxed (ohne FAXX) Settings Full HD: Zwischen 30 und 50, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, droppt die Rate stark wenn Nebel aufkommt, oder eine Höhle mit Wasser, viel Beleuchtung, Monstern usw. Mal schauen was ich da noch drehen kann. Meist jedoch ist sie über 40.
Wird definitiv ein Mustplay des Winters werden!!


----------



## lucask1994 (11. November 2011)

Kann mier einer Helfen ich spiel das game auf Hoch und 
habe voll die fps problem immer wenn ich mich einer Stadt näher oder
einem Größerem gebiet hab ich low fps das kotz voll an.
Hab ne gtx570
und nen amd phenom x2  4x3,00ghz.


----------



## LordCama (11. November 2011)

hier mal ein paar bilder der CE 

bessere quali kommt noch


----------



## Betschi (11. November 2011)

Wisst ihr, wo man Stäbe findet? Ich als Magier möchte nicht mit einem Schwert rumlaufen


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wo man Stäbe findet? Ich als Magier möchte nicht mit einem Schwert rumlaufen


 
Du hast 2 gesunde virtuelle Hände, wozu also Stäbe?


----------



## lucask1994 (11. November 2011)

Kann mier keiner helfen.


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

lucask1994 schrieb:


> Kann mier keiner helfen.


 
Vieleicht hast du zu wenig Ram und/oder deine Festplatte ist zu langsam?


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

lucask1994 schrieb:


> Kann mier keiner helfen.


 Neusten Treiber drauf?
Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn? Vll liegt es ja daran.

Da war einer schneller


----------



## lucask1994 (11. November 2011)

Ich habe 4gb
Hab mir erst ne neue wd gekauft vor 2monaten denk mal net das die zu langsam ist.


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

lucask1994 schrieb:


> Ich habe 4gb
> Hab mir erst ne neue wd gekauft vor 2monaten denk mal net das die zu langsam ist.


 
Naja das Alter spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Wie schnell ist sie denn?


----------



## lucask1994 (11. November 2011)

Wo kann ich schauen wie schnell die ist.


----------



## lucask1994 (11. November 2011)

Western Digital WD5000AAKX HD 3,5" SATAIII 500GB WD 5000AAKX 7200rpm 16MB Festplatten - Bro & Technik BPS

die hab ich


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. November 2011)

so, wie angekündigt nen paar bilder von der ce, drache und artbook cover 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. November 2011)

lucask1994 schrieb:
			
		

> Western Digital WD5000AAKX HD 3,5" SATAIII 500GB WD 5000AAKX 7200rpm 16MB Festplatten - Bro & Technik BPS
> 
> die hab ich



Sollte eigentlich nicht das Problem sein Oo


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. November 2011)

Lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt5aUdijAN8


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Wie kann machen die Gegenstände hochheben?


----------



## Legacyy (11. November 2011)

xDD zuu geil 

Pix:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein übler Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Das auf dem unteren Bild ist mir vorhin auch aufgefallen, aber naja ich mag das Spiel trotsdem noch genau so.


----------



## lucask1994 (11. November 2011)

Hey hab gerade bemrk das ich grafikfehler habe also 
wen ich mich umschau hab ich an vielen objekten so grün blau lilane
pixel was ist das.


----------



## Low (11. November 2011)

Oida ich lade jetzt seit 16:00 Uhr das Skyrim Update, immer 3,8kb oder "Update angehalten"!


Bei den Tuning-Tipps steht etwas von "Transparency-Multisampling", wo aktiviert man das den bei AMD? Habe nur das Tool "AMD VISION Engine Control Center"


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann machen die Gegenstände hochheben?


 
Einfach die Taste "E" kurz etwas länger gedrückt halten, danach loslassen und man kann den Gegenstand hochheben.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Kann man sich die Zauber noch auf andere Maustasten legen?
Jedes mal den langen Weg zu gehen ist mir zu lästig.


----------



## Placebo (11. November 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem: Steam will das Spiel runterladen (oder gibt es schon Patches mit mehreren GB?), obwohl die CD im Laufwerk ist. Bei meiner Geschwindigkeit ist das kein Vergnügen, wie bring ich diesem ?#$~! Programm bei, dass es gefälligst die CD nehmen soll? Ich bin nach ernüchternden fünf Stunden bei 25% .

Edit: Na endlich, Problem gelöst, nach dem X-ten Anlauf:


> Oh, man - der Tag ist gerettet! Vielen Dank!
> 13h das Spiel bei Steam downloaden, wenn direkt neben mir die DVD im Laufwerk liegt ist schon absurd...
> 
> -bei  Steam den Download und alles für Skyrim Heruntergeladene löschen (auf  den Downloadstatus mit rechter Maustaste klicken -> Lokale Daten  löschen)
> ...


----------



## NCphalon (11. November 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Bei den Tuning-Tipps steht etwas von "Transparency-Multisampling", wo aktiviert man das den bei AMD? Habe nur das Tool "AMD VISION Engine Control Center"



Such mal nach Adaptive AA o.Ä.


----------



## blackout24 (11. November 2011)

Ich finde die Ausleuchtung sieht ab und zu echt grottig aus. Du bist in ner dunklen Hölle aber die Fresse von deinem Kumpel leuchtet wie im Scheinwerferlicht. Auch so manche Sprites und Schatten sind ziemlich pixlig da sah Oblivion besser aus.


----------



## TheM4st3r (11. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Komisch...
> Aber du hast keinen Beta-Treiber drauf, oder?!


 

is ne sache der soundqualität welche im windows eingestellt ist ^^

war bei final fantasy XIV genauso stell die einfach auf 16 bit 48k oder darunter und das spiel läuft


----------



## Karok (11. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir "Skyrim" gerade über Steam installiert. Klappte alles soweit ohne Probleme.

Nun der Schock: Wenn ich das Spiel starte stürzt es ganz zu Beginn ab, ohne Fehlermeldung. (nach dem bethsoft-Logo, wenn bei der "Drachenraute" der Nebel von unten kommt).

Ich habe eine NVIDIA Geforce 280, Treiber hab ich gerade aktualisiert. 8GB RAM (64 Bit). Mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen habe ich auch schon gespielt, ohne Erfolg...

Kann mir wer bitte helfen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

WTF WTF?!?!?!

Auf den weg zu den Grau Bärten habe ich eine hHöhle mit Vampiren gefunden, bin rein und dei waren sofort feinlich also hab ich die gekillt, beim raus gehen kommt dann die Meldung: Beim Sonnenschein fühlst du dich schwächer... ICH WILL KEIN VAMPIR SEIN?!

Hat das jemand von euch schon gehabt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. November 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem: Steam will das Spiel runterladen (oder gibt es schon Patches mit mehreren GB?), obwohl die CD im Laufwerk ist. Bei meiner Geschwindigkeit ist das kein Vergnügen, wie bring ich diesem ?#$~! Programm bei, dass es gefälligst die CD nehmen soll? Ich bin nach ernüchternden fünf Stunden bei 25% .
> 
> Edit: Na endlich, Problem gelöst, nach dem X-ten Anlauf:


# Log in to Steam and click on Library.
# Right-click on the game, select Delete local content, and confirm.
# Insert the first disc into your computer.
# Close Steam (Steam > Exit).
# Press Windows Key + R to open Run
# In the Run window type:

"C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:

Replace E: with the CD/DVD drive you are installing from if is not correct.
Replace C:\Program Files\Steam if your Steam installation is not in the default location.
# Press OK. Steam will launch and ask you to sign in if you do not have your password saved. Your installation should continue from the disc


----------



## plaGGy (11. November 2011)

Hehe: Ich find das mit dem Topf übern Kopf realistisch ... mehr oder weniger


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Jetzt muss ich einen Teil nochmla machen weil ich gestorben bin.
Man sollte mehr aufpassen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Hier nochmal mein Vampir "Problem". Denke mit einem Zaubertrank geht das wieder weg:


Edit:

Der Zaubertrank entfernt den Vampir Virus, also ein Trank gegen Krankheiten


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Würde mich reizen als Vampir zu spielen, da ich nachts eh was sehen kann.
Nur wo findet man welche?


----------



## zerO (11. November 2011)

@FreaksLikeMe: Wenn das System ähnlich dem aus Oblivion arbeitet, dann funktioniert das auch nur an den ersten 3 Tagen nach der Ansteckung 
Danach ist man ein Vampir, davon kann man sich dann nicht mehr so einfach heilen. 
Ich finde es allerdings ziemlich interessant, dass man bereits so früh im Spiel die Möglichkeit bekommt, zum Vampir zu werden.
Werde das morgen mal in Betracht ziehen, wenn es dann endlich ankommt. Amazon hats nicht hinbekommen, mir das heute zu liefern


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Der Zaubertrank entfernt den Vampir Virus, also ein Trank gegen Krankheiten


 
War doch bei Morrowind genauso


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Würde mich reizen als Vampir zu spielen, da ich nachts eh was sehen kann.
> Nur wo findet man welche?


 
Genau dort: (ICh hab mich vom Virus befreit ) Vllt beim 2 durchspieleN  oder 3 oder 4 oder 5ten


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Dort wo der Mauszeiger ist?

Ich bin erst bei der Quest wo man das für den Kontor holen muss.


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt den 2. Drachen gekillt ... das war mal seeeehr geil!
Damit das die so eine verschneite Region gewählt haben, haben die für mich alles richtig gemacht.
Ich liebe schnee


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. November 2011)

Jep da wo der Mauszeiger ist (haemers schande)

Musst dich einfach durchprügeln und auf einmal haste das Virus in dir


----------



## SiQ (11. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den 2. Drachen gekillt ... das war mal seeeehr geil!
> Damit das die so eine verschneite Region gewählt haben, haben die für mich alles richtig gemacht.
> Ich liebe schnee


 
Welchen Drachen?
Habe gerade auch den 2ten gekillt, der aber abseits von Quests auf ner Statue schlief. Danach kommt ein weiterer Boss "Krosis" den ich nicht killen kann. Vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu stark, oder kennt jemand nen Trick? Ich kann ja mal posten wo ich den Drachen gefunden hab.

MfG


----------



## vin vom Dorf (11. November 2011)

Hier mal meine eigenen ini-Tweaks im Video, download ist auch dabei.
Vor allem bei den Schatten kann man einiges rausholen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCdX5oM2euw


----------



## omega™ (11. November 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, ich habe Oblivion damals nicht so sehr gemocht, mir gefiel einfach die Art des Spiels nicht(dasselbe mit Fallout 3 und New Vegas), aber Skyrim dagegen ist mMn klasse, ich hab seit 16 Uhr nonstop gezockt und das will etwas heißen(sowas bekomm ich nur bei G1 und G2 hin).


----------



## utakata (11. November 2011)

B4llY schrieb:


> JUHU !!!! SO hab das Problem gelöst!!!! DANK DIR GOOGLE!!!
> 
> Problemlösung zum Absturz
> 
> ...



ICH LIEBE DICH DANKE <3 xDDDD


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2011)

Habe heute Skyrim 3h gezockt. Habe dann mein OS neu aufgesetzt, und die Savegames sind weg. Hier wurde mir heute gesagt, das Steam neuerdings Savegames online speichert. Wieso muss ich Skyrim jetzt doch wieder von vorne beginnen?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. November 2011)

Ich habe das auch so eingestellt und ich konnte heute den ersten Tag ganz normal spielen,  hab dann aber noch eine Frage..gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit wenn man mit maximalen Details spielt, das man noch mehr Performance rausholen kann? Ist bei dem Spiel eigentlich VSync aktiviert? Denn diese Einstellung hab ich noch nicht gefunden..


----------



## Eftilon (11. November 2011)

"Gekauft" , ich wollte eigentlich erstmal abwarten da bei mir noch einige spiele in der warteschlange stehen, die auch noch gespielt werden wollen, aber ich konnte mich dann doch nicht zusammenreissen und habs mir heute gleich nach der arbeit geholt. 

Gamestop, PC version ausverkauft,
Karstadt, PC version ausverkauft
Saturn, bingo, sogar die mit dem metalcover .

Da ich ein geduldiger mensch bin habe ich es gleich bei steam aktivieret damit die DVD für lange Jahre nicht abgenutzt wird. Schaun ma mal wieder wird, der download ist gerade bei 20%, aber ich bin ja jung und hab noch Zeit vor mir 


lg


eftilon


----------



## EnergyCross (11. November 2011)

vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Hier mal meine eigenen ini-Tweaks im Video, download ist auch dabei.
> Vor allem bei den Schatten kann man einiges rausholen.


 

sehr schönes video. 

0:55 --> epic Pferdeschweif Fail


----------



## blackout24 (12. November 2011)

Boar die dumme Konsolenmenüsteuerung kotzt mal derbe an. Für was hab ich ein Mauszeiger?!


----------



## plaGGy (12. November 2011)

Heyho.
Hab nun mal etwas weitergespeilt und mir fäkllt da immer wieder was auf. Vll weiß da einer Bescheid.
Meine Kajith ist irgendwie etwas... sagen wir mal sprektral (oder astral) also leicht druchsichtig??? ISt das normal (also Loremäßig) oder eher ein Grafikbug. Keine Lust nun 100 Stunden nen Halbgesit zu spielen, Da wechsel ich lieber und spiel erstmal was anderes bis das gefixet ist.
Hat noch jemand das Problem, oder kann vll mal schnell nen Char erstellen und nachschauen?


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. November 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Welchen Drachen?
> Habe gerade auch den 2ten gekillt, der aber abseits von Quests auf ner Statue schlief. Danach kommt ein weiterer Boss "Krosis" den ich nicht killen kann. Vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu stark, oder kennt jemand nen Trick? Ich kann ja mal posten wo ich den Drachen gefunden hab.
> 
> MfG


 
Nein das war ein Drache von einer Story Quest. Der war auch nicht sonderlich schwer.
Allgemin find ich das sobald man für den ersten Schrei die 'Sprachupdates' hat recht einfach.
Zur not andere Gegner wegschubsen und rennen 

@*Blizzard23*

Das war wohn ne falsche Info von demjenigen. Mein Steam zeigt kein Steam Cloud für Skyrim an. Also wird auch nichts online gespeichert.
Ich hätte es mir auch für Skyrim gewünscht. Aber die ersten 6 Std gingen ziemlich flott rum heute.


----------



## Stevii (12. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, wenn ja sry.
Ist auf jedenfall lustig. 

How to steal in Skyrim - YouTube


----------



## plaGGy (12. November 2011)

ISt schon alt 

Um nochmal schnell an meine Frage zu erinnern bevor ich ins Bett gehe  :
hat noch wer Geisterkajiths?

Auf den Screenis hier auf der Seite schaut es nicht so aus. Wenn dem nicht so ist.... woran könnte es liegen das es bei mir so ist. hab sonst keine Probleme, weder hier noch in Bf3 oder so


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

skyrim ist das spiel, auf welches ich  schon ewig gewartet hab.. nach den etlichen enttaeuschungen a la two worlds II und the witcher 2 ( gut aber nix zum erkunden) endlich mal wieder ein klasse setting...

bildhübsche landschaften, einfach nur rumrennen und erkunden.. da brauch ich auch keine megastory.. 


bin momentan ein wenig mit dem spiel überfordert, weil ich angst habe nebenquests zu verpassen.. man wird ja nicht drauf hingewiesen. muss quasi regelrecht jede ecke der map durchforsten und npcs anlabern um quests zu bekommen... ^^

BTW: ich bekomm bei dem main theme immer ne mega gänsehaut^^


----------



## Eftilon (12. November 2011)

Ich glaube das beides seine berechtigung hat, spiele wie die TES reihe mit offener welt zum beispiel finde ich ebenso klasse wie storybasierte ala Dragon Age (klar DAO hammer). Habe Skyrim grad für 30 minuten angespielt, hat spass gemacht aber irgentwie habe ich probleme mit dem sound, er ist zu leise, besonders die stimmen. Ich werde aber morgen mal nachforschen woran das liegt.

lg


eftilon


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2011)

....muß ich unbedingt die vorherigen teile gespielt haben? oder kann man getrost mit diesem 5.teil einsteigen???.....


----------



## CeresPK (12. November 2011)

Kannst mit Teil 5 einsteigen.
Vorwissen braucht man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

Du kannst eigentlich in jeden TES Teil einfach so einsteigen. Da sie immer um die 100-200 Jahre voneinander entfernt spielen ist das nie ein Problem.
Wobei es natürlich sinnvoller ist, mit Morrowind anzufangen und sich dann bis Skyrim vorzuarbeiten, weil es andersrum eine Qual ist, wenn man ein Grafikfetischist ist 
Bis dahin bekommst du dann Skyrim vermutlich aber auch schon für 20€ weil es ewig dauert.


----------



## CeresPK (12. November 2011)

Oder es ist dann endlich ein Texturpack verfügbar das die Texturen von Skyrim wenigstens nen bisschen ansehnlich macht.


----------



## SiQ (12. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das war ein Drache von einer Story Quest. Der war auch nicht sonderlich schwer.
> Allgemin find ich das sobald man für den ersten Schrei die 'Sprachupdates' hat recht einfach.
> Zur not andere Gegner wegschubsen und rennen


Ah ok. Naja dieser Boss schiesst Feuerbälle die so stark sind dass ich Nach einem tod bin bzw mich das Entzünden killt.


----------



## SESOFRED (12. November 2011)

Habe gestern auc mal ne Runde gespielt und muss sagen super Spiel.
Das Menü nervt etwas aber daran werde ich mich noch gewöhnen.
Was mir aber Iwi fehlt ist die Möglichkeit zwischen 2 Waffensets zu Wechseln.
Spiele mit dem Dunkelelfen und benutze meist nur Zauber aber manchmal wäre ein Schert oder so auch gut ist halt immer etwas fummelig das um zu stellen.
Ich finde die Grafik schon gut es ist nur erschreckend das trotz gutem System nur max 60 FPS sind und min 30 FPS.
Werde heute mal den neuen Beta Treiber probieren vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## mMn (12. November 2011)

Die ersten Stunden hat Skyrim nun schon auf dem Buckel und jetzt habe ich ein kleines Problem. Wie nutzt man die Schnellreise mit der Kutsche? Ich habe den Fahrer bezahlt, bin hinten auf die Kutsche geklettert und nix passiert....muss ich da noch irgendetwas machen, dass der endlich losfährt?


----------



## Crymes (12. November 2011)

Sagt mal, dass Spiel hat ja noch nicht den versprochenen DX 11 Support bezüglich Performance.
Weiss jemand, wann der kommt?


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein!!!!!

der Postbote war eben da!!! 
Da liegt es! Im BRIEFKASTEN! ich habe keinen SCHLÜSSEL!   
Mum kommt erst gegen 12 Uhr >.<

warum will mich Gott nur so bestrafen??


----------



## lucask1994 (12. November 2011)

Gibt es schon tipps oder so wie man die performance probleme
wegbekommt weil es ist bei mir nicht spielbar.


----------



## platinsd (12. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wo ich folgende Verkäufer/Käufer finde: 
(Will die Gegenstände nicht einfach wegwerfen, leider verbrauchen die viel Platz.)
1: Drachenknochen etc. (Findet man unter Sonstiges)
2: Tränke (Noch keinen Alchimisten gefunden)
3: Schriftrollen

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir den Ort sagen könntet + eventuell Name des NPC's und kleine(!) Wegbeschreibung. 

Danke, soweit. 

@ den mit dem Skyrim im Briefkasten: WTF xD, ich glaube ich hätte den schon längst aufgebrochen oder so.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

platinsd schrieb:


> @ den mit dem Skyrim im Briefkasten: WTF xD, ich glaube ich hätte den schon längst aufgebrochen oder so.


 

dann gibts nur noch stress mit der hausverwaltung 

habs  schon mit angelhaken und schnur versucht, hand eingefettet, meterstab.. alles zwecklos 
muss ich mir meine zeit halt in Left 4 Dead 2 vertreiben.


----------



## Zergoras (12. November 2011)

Und auch heute ist das Spiel nicht gekommen. Dhl will anscheinend nicht, dass ich spiele.


----------



## lucask1994 (12. November 2011)

Bin gerade in ner gruft ^^ und das ist son rätsel wo 3 tiere auf den stein sind und die stein
kann man drehen wie muss ich die hindrehen damit ich das tor aufbekomme.


----------



## SESOFRED (12. November 2011)

Schaue dich mal im Raum um da gibt es hinweise!


----------



## mMn (12. November 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> Die ersten Stunden hat Skyrim nun schon auf dem Buckel und jetzt habe ich ein kleines Problem. Wie nutzt man die Schnellreise mit der Kutsche? Ich habe den Fahrer bezahlt, bin hinten auf die Kutsche geklettert und nix passiert....muss ich da noch irgendetwas machen, dass der endlich losfährt?


 
Auch wenn es nicht Spiel entscheident ist, kann mir da jemand helfen und/oder es Ingame probieren? Wär echt nett!


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

ich bin gerade in Weißlauf bei der Drachenfeste.

Gibt es die möglichkeit sich ein Haus etc zu "kaufen", sodas man seine Sachen dort lagern kann.


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. November 2011)

Ich könnte den verfluchen der das Schlösser knacken so in das Spiel gebracht hat.
Ist doch einfach zum verzweifeln.

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das manche Schatten absolut falsch sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schatten müsste unten auf dem Tisch sein. Weil unter dem Leuchter keine weitere Lichtwquelle ist. Sieht irgendwie sehr komisch aus. Ist mir schon an so mancher Stelle aufgefallen.


----------



## mMn (12. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ich bin gerade in Weißlauf bei der Drachenfeste.
> 
> Gibt es die möglichkeit sich ein Haus etc zu "kaufen", sodas man seine Sachen dort lagern kann.


 

Ja die gibt es.



Spoiler



Die musst aber erst für den Jarl arbeiten. Dadurch bekommst du die Möglichkeit bei seinem Berater ein Haus für 5000 Septim zu kaufen.


----------



## Legacyy (12. November 2011)

Naja, Ungereimtheiten gibt es ja immer wieder in dem Spiel. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen. Meine Begleiter oder Objekte haben z.B. manchmal keine Schatten, oder ein Tier hängt in nem Zaun fest^^

Btw, Steelbook Edition und die Map:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich könnte den verfluchen der das Schlösser knacken so in das Spiel gebracht hat.
> Ist doch einfach zum verzweifeln.



Als Fallout 3/NV-Spieler finde ich das so besser 
Mich hat das Oblivionschlößerknacken immer so derbe angekotzt.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Auf Tesnexus.com gibs leider noch keine Mods für Skyrim :/


-.- dafür aber auf skyrimnexus.com >.<


----------



## Legacyy (12. November 2011)

Dafür gibts den Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 

€dit: framerate fix for ATI cards at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Könnte hilfreich sein^^


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Warum findet man soviele Bücher?
Ich hab keine Lust die mind 15 Bücher alle zu lesen, die ich atm habe,
Ich kann nur jedem raten Alle Bücher mitzunehmen, da bekommt zT Quests oder anderes.


----------



## Gazelle (12. November 2011)

Ist das Spiel eigentlich mit XBox 360 Controller für Windows spielbar, oder wie bei Oblivion oder Bioshock 2....Konsole mit Gampad, PC nicht?!!


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel eigentlich mit XBox 360 Controller für Windows spielbar, oder wie bei Oblivion oder Bioshock 2....Konsole mit Gampad, PC nicht?!!


 
Eigentlich sollte es spielbar sein


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Spiel eigentlich mit XBox 360 Controller für Windows spielbar, oder wie bei Oblivion oder Bioshock 2....Konsole mit Gampad, PC nicht?!!



Sehr gut spielbar, steuert sich meiner Meinung nach viel besser als mit Tastatur.


----------



## Onkeldieter (12. November 2011)

Jupp,
habs auch erst mit Tastatur+Maus gespielt und nun mit dem Contoller

Geht nochmals um einiges besser


----------



## Vivi5432 (12. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Transparentes AA bei der GTX 570 zum laufen bringe?
Würde das gerne einstellen damit Bäume "feiner" aussehen.

Habe ich Spiel selbst 8x AA eingestellt (ohne FXAA) und im Treiber im Skyrim-Profil Transparentes AA eingeschaltet. (Siehe Bild: Skyrim.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen)

Nur irgendwie macht sich das nicht bemerkbar. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## plaGGy (12. November 2011)

Hat sonst keiner hier das Problem mit den teilweise durchsichtigen Khajiits? 

Sieht so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke man sieht deutlich, das der Bogen durchscheint, genauso wie der hintergrund. Das ist mir schon bei der Charerstellung aufgefallen und ich hab nochmal eine gmeacht und durchs Tut gezogen. aber es ändert sich nichts ...
Bei meinem Test-Nord ist das nicht der Fall.

Edit: Falls es nicht klar sein sollte, das ist der PlayerChar, also kein NPC oder so.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Mir ist sowas beim spielen nicht aufgefallen.
kann aber ich aber auch übeersehen haben, da ich nicht darauf geachtet habe und ich eh in der Ego-spiele, dazu noch  mit Kapuze,

ich kann aber mal nachsachauen.

habe ich nicht!

Und kann mir jemand sagen ob sich ein haus "kaufen etc" kann?


----------



## plaGGy (12. November 2011)

Okay, Problem scheint sich behoben zu haben, aber erst nach neuinstallation UND überprüfung der Daten durch Steam.... da hat 1 Datei gefehlt, welche auch immer es war .... aber hauptsache ich habs 3 mal neuinstalliert


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen?


Spoiler



Ich hab grad eine Nebenmission in der ich eine Mine von den Draugr befreien soll. Am Ende ist dort der Draugenfürst oder so der mich angreift. Daneben ist eine Statue die die ganze Zeit sehr schmerzhafte Feuerbälle wirft, wie zur hölle schalte ich das Ding aus? Ich geh immer wieder drauf, wegen dem Teil


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

soo, habs jetzt auch mal 3 stunden gespielt.

meine Highlights:

- Die Zauber. Vorallem dass man 2 zauber in eine Hand nehmen kann oder eine Waffe + Zauber. Göttlich 
- Die Finishing Moves. Sieht einfach nur toll aus ♥
- Das Perk-System. Auch sehr schön gemacht mit den Sternenbilder, wobei das durchschalten manchmal hakt.
- Das Favoriten System. Einfach Q drücken und man wählt seine Zauber aus oder seine Waffe, ohne lange umständlich im Menü zu suchen. 

Nachteile:

- Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt: Die Konsolensteuerung  (aber ist gewohnheitssache, wird schon )
- Manchmal sehr krasse Grafik Fails

Alles in allem find ich ist das ein Must-Have für den Winter.

Den Drachen im Anhang hab ich doch sehr schön getroffen, oder nicht? 




Robonator schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand helfen?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Ist das die Quest am anfang mit der Goldenen Klaue? also ich hab den nur mit meinem Feuerzauber gekillt. Einfach weggerannt und mit dem Feuer drauf bis er tot war


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> soo, habs jetzt auch mal 3 stunden gespielt.
> 
> meine Highlights:
> 
> ...



Nein die ist ganz einfach. Erinnerst du dich an die Mission 



Spoiler



wo du einen Brief bekommst, nach dem du das mit dem Jarl alles gemacht hast? In den Brief steht ja du sollst eine Quelle der Energie suchen. Dort in diesen Hölen bei dieser "Quelle" habe ich ein Buch gefunden und dadurch eine Quest, die suche nach dem Schwert des Adlers. Dort auf dem Weg zu der Höhle wo das Schwert sein soll kommt man an einer Mine vorbei wo dich auch jemand anspricht das die Mine voller Draugr ist und man leiber nicht rein sollte.  Diese Mine meine ich


----------



## Betschi (12. November 2011)

Langsam nervt mich das Game. Viele Abstürze, Grafik-Fehler, und das wichtigste: Ich kann meine Tastaturbelegung nach jedem Start wieder ändern


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. November 2011)

Hab jetzt 8 std ohne große Probleme gespielt und jetzt hab ich dauernt Abstürze ohne eine Fehlermeldung. Einfach wieder aufm Desktop.
Komisch das es 8 Std. lang ohne einmal abzuschmieren lief o_0


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. November 2011)

Hab vorhin bestimmt 5 Std am Stück gespielt, abgestürtzt ist es bis jetzt noch nicht..bin mal einfach so in eine Höhle gegangen doch leider hab ich dort den Endgegner nicht geschafft, der war viel zu stark. Ich muss wohl erst noch höhere Stufen erreichen bevor ich so mächtig bin um ihn Töten kann. Ich hab dann den Spielstand bis kurz vor der Höhle wieder geladen, und hab mich dann weiter an meine Quests orientiert, ohne gute Vorbereitung ist man wirklich aufgeschmissen. Bin aber erst Stufe 5 und hab erst einen Drachen getötet. Ich versuche immer ach so jedes kleine Quest zu erledigen einfach um in den ganzen Bereichen immer mehr Erfahrungspunkte zu erhalten.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Finde das System mit den Skillen anfangs relativ unübersichtlich. Und in meiner Favoritenliste hab ich mittlerweile auch schon ca 15 verschiedene Dinge  Weiss nur nicht ob ich nun eine Axt nehmen soll die mehr Damage macht, oder ob ich meine jetzige behalten soll. Meine jetzige lässt Gegner auch davon rennen :/


----------



## zøtac (12. November 2011)

Die verteilten Punkte kann man nicht wieder rückgängig machen, oder?


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Äh nö soweit ich weiss nicht.  Vieleicht mitn Cheat oder so, gabs ja auch bei Oblivion ^^

Mich nervt es das mein Begleiter nicht mit mir reiten kann :/ Ich häng den jetzt immer wieder ab und muss lange warten bis sie mal wieder auftaucht.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Ich hab mir nen Dunkelelfen Schurken erstellt  Schön immer mit zwei Dolchen rumschleichen und von hinten meucheln.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen Dunkelelfen Schurken erstellt  Schön immer mit zwei Dolchen rumschleichen und von hinten meucheln.


 
Was machst du wenn sie dich endeckt haben?


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Dann äh..  Mission failed.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand auch diesen Stab gefunden mit dem mann einen Zombie beschwören kann? Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin dieses Vieh zu beschwören :/


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Kann man eine Makierung auch wieder entfernen?

Ich hab das nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man eine Makierung auch wieder entfernen?
> 
> Ich hab das nicht hinbekommen.


 
Meinst du die Markierung auf der Map?  Klick einfach irgendwo nochmal in und dann auf Markierung entfernen


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Hab mir grad Amrens Familienschwert geholt... Was war das denn für einer!? O.o


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hab mir grad Amrens Familienschwert geholt... Was war das denn für einer!? O.o


 
Hö wieso?


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Ich wiederhole meine Frage nochmal:
Kann man sich eine dauerhafte Unterkunft besorgen? Ma besten im Dorf bei der Drachenfeste!


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. November 2011)

Kannste, die wird späterhin durch die Hauptquests freigeschaltet und kostet läppische 5000 Goldstücke.


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

mal sone frage in die runde: wird man eigentlich storybedingt in JEDE stadt geleitet?  oder gibts auch städte, in denen es nur nebenquests gibt?

ich hab ab un zu das problem, dass ich ne quest mache, zb diese fuer die musikschule.. muss dann inne weit entfernte stadt und komm an 100erten von npcs vorbei, wo ich zig andere quests wieder anfangen könnte.. mich überfordert das bissel, ich weiß teilweise nicht wo ich anfangen oder weitermachen soll


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> mal sone frage in die runde: wird man eigentlich storybedingt in JEDE stadt geleitet?  oder gibts auch städte, in denen es nur nebenquests gibt?
> 
> ich hab ab un zu das problem, dass ich ne quest mache, zb diese fuer die musikschule.. muss dann inne weit entfernte stadt und komm an 100erten von npcs vorbei, wo ich zig andere quests wieder anfangen könnte.. mich überfordert das bissel, ich weiß teilweise nicht wo ich anfangen oder weitermachen soll


 
Eine Quest nach der anderen   Es gibt eh unendlich


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Warum es ich zu den magiern durch die halbe karte laufen, da gehe ich jetzt wohl hin (also wenn ich wieder spiele=


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eine Quest nach der anderen   Es gibt eh unendlich


 
ich hab aktuell glaub 20 quests im log und hab erst 2 hauptquests gemacht... und zig nebenquests... da gibts wirklich megaviel zu tun.. will nich wissen, wieviel nebenquests man da uebersieht^^


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Hö wieso?



Hab 3-4 Anläufe für den gebraucht. Für faire Kämpfe bin ich einfach nicht geskillt  Der hat mir jedesmal mit seiner Stahlstreitaxt nen Crit gegeben.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Ich mache viel mit pfeil und bogen, zum glück wiegen Pfeile nichts.

Warum bin ich so schlecht im Taschendiebstahl, ich kann nichts klauen ohne endekt zu werden.


----------



## Betschi (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand auch diesen Stab gefunden mit dem mann einen Zombie beschwören kann? Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin dieses Vieh zu beschwören :/


 
Ja bei mir hat das auch nicht funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt in der rechten Hand einen Feuerblitz und in der anderen Flamme, damit kann ich die Gegern zu einem BBQ machen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, das Skyrim sich nach einer x-belibigen Zeit (30min-4 Stunden) einfach schließt?


----------



## Clonemaster (12. November 2011)

Hat jemand schon eine Rüstung bei den Gefährten bekommen? Gibt es von denen überhaupt eine?


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Lohnt es sich ein Pferd zu kaufen?


----------



## Clonemaster (12. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich ein Pferd zu kaufen?


 
ja   .


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Wo kann man das?


----------



## Clonemaster (12. November 2011)

Bei sämtlichen Ställen


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ja bei mir hat das auch nicht funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt in der rechten Hand einen Feuerblitz und in der anderen Flamme, damit kann ich die Gegern zu einem BBQ machen


 
Habs mittlerweile rausgefunden: Man kann nur Tote zu Zombies beschwören  Also der Zauber muss ne Leiche treffen


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (12. November 2011)

Spawnt das Pferd dann auch wieder in einem Stall, falls ich es in der Pampa mal abstelle/verliere? Oder muss man es immer in der Garage parken


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. November 2011)

Toll skyrim ist jetzt nach 8 std Spielzeicht echt unspielbar -.-
Irgendwann wärend dem spielen bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop. Das ist doch rotz


----------



## sccorp (12. November 2011)

Servus,
hab mir eben Skyrim installiert und gestartet, gleich nachdem ich die Kampagne angefangen hab, ist mir ein Problem mit meinem 5.1 sound aufgefallen, nämlich dass Personen, die ich direkt ankucke, nur extrem leise sprechen, links und rechts ist alles in Ordnung. Weiß jemand was da zu tun ist?
lg sccorp


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Toll skyrim ist jetzt nach 8 std Spielzeicht echt unspielbar -.-
> Irgendwann wärend dem spielen bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop. Das ist doch rotz


 
Immerhin bin ich nicht alleine, passiert mir auch ständig....seitem sind F5 und ich richtig gute Freunde geworden.
Da muss DRINGENST noch gepatcht werden.


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

Der Tipp mit den Sound auf 16 bit stellen hat bei mir leider auch nichts gebracht, es stürzt immer noch ab etwas seltener als vorher aber immer noch zu oft für meinen Geschmack ^^.


----------



## Clonemaster (12. November 2011)

Ja manchmal schmiert es ab, aber spielbar ist es deswegen trotzdem  
21h hab ich schon  

Das Pferd steht neben dir wenn du Schnellreisen machst


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. November 2011)

Spielbar ist das bei mir nicht mehr xD
Ich komme mit dem Pferd nichtmal zu meinem Questzeil das 3 Minuten entfernt liegt.

Will weiter spielen -.-


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Also ich empfehle jeden von euch die Nebenquest mit der Legende des roten Adlers zu machen!


Spoiler



Ich glaube den Anfang findet man wenn man in der ersten Ruine ist. Dort gibt es doch relativ am Ende einen Gang bei dem von unten solche Stacheln sind, die einen den Weg versperren. (Schlecht zu erklären^^) Man muss dort an der Kette ziehen damit der Weg frei wird   Dort ist ein Regal mit Büchern drinne und eins handelt vom Roten Adler. Die Quest ist echt super, und die Geschichte dazu (die man dort in einem Buch findet) ist auch interessant. Ausserdem findet man so haufenweise gute Aufrüstung, unter anderem auch verzauberte  aber man muss genügend Tränke dabei haben, denn dort sind wirklich viele Gegner.

Und denkt dran! Nach der Quest das Schwert wieder rausnehmen


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Ich kriege den Kampf gegen den Banditenanführer nicht hin.
Dann lauf ich halt weiter nach Winterfeste.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

kleiner rückschlag: 

das Pferdereiten ist genauso S***** wie in Oblivion. ich finde sogar es wurde ein schritt zurück gemacht. 

daran müssen sie beim nächsten TES unbedingt arbeiten


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

"Ein Drache wurde in der Nähe gesichtet!" Yeah, jetzt gehts los


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

Was mich ein bisschen nervt: wieso muss ich erst verzauberte Waffen entzaubern um den Zauber zu haben?
Oder kann man die doch lernen und ich habs nur verpeilt?

In welcher Stadt kann man sich eigentlich bei der "Kämpfergilde" oder wie auch immer sie hier heißt, melden?


----------



## orca113 (12. November 2011)

Äh... darf ich mal Fragen:

würdet ihrs auf Xbox360 empfehlen oder auf PC?

Frage nur weil Oblivion Interfacemäßig auch so Konsolig war...


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle jeden von euch die Nebenquest mit der Legende des roten Adlers zu machen!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



welche erste ruine?? 

grrr, ich hasse es quests unwissend ausgelassen zu haben -.-


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> welche erste ruine??
> 
> grrr, ich hasse es quests unwissend ausgelassen zu haben -.-


 
Dort wo du die goldene Kralle holen solltest?  und OMG  Ich war grad auf den Weg zu den Weisbärten und BÄÄM aufeinmal taucht n Drache vor mir auf.  Epic moment


----------



## blackout24 (12. November 2011)

Haha gerade so ein lustigen Bug gehabt, dass ein Drache im Flug mit gespreitzen Flügeln immer langsamer wurde und
dann wie ein Hubschrauber in der Luft stehn blieb. 

Ab einer Geschwindigkeit hab ich dann gedacht "...Ok und wo soll nun der Auftrieb für das riesen Vieh herkommen?!"


----------



## orca113 (12. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> kleiner rückschlag:
> 
> das Pferdereiten ist genauso S***** wie in Oblivion. ich finde sogar es wurde ein schritt zurück gemacht.
> 
> daran müssen sie beim nächsten TES unbedingt arbeiten


 
Bist du mal auf einem Pferd in Two Worlds geritten?! Das ist schlimm!!!!!


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dort wo du die goldene Kralle holen solltest?  und OMG  Ich war grad auf den Weg zu den Weisbärten und BÄÄM aufeinmal taucht n Drache vor mir auf.  Epic moment


 
ich erinnere mich... dort isn rotes buch, welches ich lesen muss??

ok, dann werd ich dort mal wieder rein^^

als ich heut mittag mit der kutsche inne stadt gereist bin, tauchte auf einmal vorm stadttor einer auf, standen etliche wachen davor.. irgendwie ist der kampf aber so ausgeartet, dass sich während dem drachenfight die wachen mit irgendwelchen anderen echsen und katzen gekloppt haben.. kA woher die auf einmal kamen und vor allem warum die sich gekloppt haben, war aber sau lustig anzuschaun xD


----------



## Betschi (12. November 2011)

Juhu habe gerade den zweiten Drachen getötet Immer schön mit der linken Hand "Frost" gecastet, mit der rechten geheilt


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

hab da ein kleines problem :/

ich steh gerade in einer höhle (quest, nachdem man die 3 "Schreie" erlernt hat), komme dort aber nicht weiter. 
Auf jedenfall muss ich die 3 Steine auf dem boden ansehen oder keine ahnung... auf jedenfall mich zu denen bewegen, dann gehen die Tore im hintergrund auf. aber von der zeit schaff ich das nicht dass ich durchkomme!

ich denke mal man braucht den drachenschrei um sich so schnell zu bewegen  
ich habs aber nichtmal mein training kapiert und jetzt weiß ichs immernoch nicht 

kann mir mal einer erklären wie ich den schrei mache?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. November 2011)

Ich hab bisher 11 Stunden gespielt und noch keinen Absturz gehabt, das Spiel macht echt ne Menge spass es gibt einfach dermaßend viel zu entdecken, ich mache vie erwähnt so gut wie jedes Nebenquest demit ich am besten vorbereitet bin und eine übelst gute Rüstung habe, dann werden sicherlich solche Höhlen wie die in der ich heute war wo der letzte Gegner zu stark war viel leichter.


----------



## Legacyy (12. November 2011)

Hab den ersten Drachen getötet, ein 2. ist mir irgendwo beim rumlaufen im der Pampa begegnet. Der war dann auch Geschichte. Das sind jetzt schon über 13h spielzeit und ich hab grad mal 3 Hauptquests oder so gemacht xDD
Pix, mit SSAO und per ini natürlich alles max.^^ (ingame sind das so ca. 35-40fps ) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hab da ein kleines problem :/
> 
> ich steh gerade in einer höhle (quest, nachdem man die 3 "Schreie" erlernt hat), komme dort aber nicht weiter.
> Auf jedenfall muss ich die 3 Steine auf dem boden ansehen oder keine ahnung... auf jedenfall mich zu denen bewegen, dann gehen die Tore im hintergrund auf. aber von der zeit schaff ich das nicht dass ich durchkomme!
> ...


 
Durch die 3 Sprinten und dann mit dem Wirbelsprint durch die hochgezogenen gitter durch....hab ich auch 4min dran gesessen xD


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

und wie genau mache ich den wirbelsprint? das ist ja mein problem


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Oh mann, die Gegend in Hoch Hrothgar oder wie das heißt (Den Namen gibs auch im Buch Eragon oO nur isses dort ein Zwergenkönig der so heißt) sieht echt super aus. 
War dort schon jemand im Grab wo dieser Geist umher rennt? Wenn ja, hat dort schon jemand rausgefunden wo die Kralle ist die man benötigt?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> und wie genau mache ich den wirbelsprint? das ist ja mein problem


 Tab => ins Magiemenü => Schreie => den Wirbel anwählen => fertig 
Ich hab auch erstmal gesucht



Robonator schrieb:


> Oh mann, die Gegend in Hoch Hrothgar oder wie  das heißt (Den Namen gibs auch im Buch Eragon oO nur isses dort ein  Zwergenkönig der so heißt) sieht echt super aus.
> War dort schon  jemand im Grab wo dieser Geist umher rennt? Wenn ja, hat dort schon  jemand rausgefunden wo die Kralle ist die man benötigt?


 
Die Kralle ist in dem ersten Grab, dem riesen Teil am anfang, gegenüber  von dem Dorf, wenn du nicht mit den Kaiserlichen mitgehst.


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dort wo du die goldene Kralle holen solltest?  und OMG  Ich war grad auf den Weg zu den Weisbärten und BÄÄM aufeinmal taucht n Drache vor mir auf.  Epic moment


 
grad nochmal durchgegangen... da is nichts :/ bist dir sicher, dass es dort war?^^


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich... dort isn rotes buch, welches ich lesen muss??
> 
> ok, dann werd ich dort mal wieder rein^^
> 
> als ich heut mittag mit der kutsche inne stadt gereist bin, tauchte auf einmal vorm stadttor einer auf, standen etliche wachen davor.. irgendwie ist der kampf aber so ausgeartet, dass sich während dem drachenfight die wachen mit irgendwelchen anderen echsen und katzen gekloppt haben.. kA woher die auf einmal kamen und vor allem warum die sich gekloppt haben, war aber sau lustig anzuschaun xD


 
Welches rote Buch hab den Spoiler nicht gelesen aber würd die Quest gerne machen ^^.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

Die Drachen tauchen doch teilweise willkürlich auf.
Bei mir ist mal einer aufgetaucht, als ich gerade in eine Stadt rein war.
Aber iwie sind die Drachen viel zu leicht zu plätten finde ich...
Da habe ich mit 4-5 Gegnern gleichzeitig mehr Probleme....


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Tab => ins Magiemenü => Schreie => den Wirbel anwählen => fertig
> Ich hab auch erstmal gesucht


 

ich danke! 

BTW: man kann heiraten?!?!


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Welches rote Buch hab den Spoiler nicht gelesen aber würd die Quest gerne machen ^^.


 
ich weiß nicht welches er meint. dort wo es die erste golde kralle gibt finde ich nichts, hab auch nichts uebersehen.... im internet stehts bei ner anderen quest.. konnte bisher aber  nix ergooglen.. für genaue infos wär ich dankbar...

will naemlich wirklich nichts auslassen^^


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

das sagt das internet zu diesem thema:

"Wenn ihr das Buch „Die Legende des Roten Adlers“ gelesen habt  (beispielsweise während der Quest "Finde 'Königin Freydis Schwert' im  "Felsenmoorhang"), erhaltet ihr die Möglichkeit für diese Aufgabe. Reist  dafür in den Westen des Landes (westlich von Rorikstatt und östlich von  Markarth). "


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr direkt sicher welche Ruine das genau war, aber ich glaube man muss dort in einer hauptquest relativ am anfang durch. Ich erinnere mich nur noch an eine Höhle und einen Gang der von.. ja wie nennt man diese Dinger.. Es waren Stahlstäbe mit Spitzen oben drauf die aus dem Boden kamen und so den Weg versperrten. Man zieht daneben an einer Kette und sie verschwinden im Boden. Dahinter liegt ein kleiner Raum mit Alchemiekram und eben ein Bücherregal und in dem Regal waren mehrere Bücher, eines davon hab ich durch Zufall gelesen und hab somit die Quest bekommen.   In diesem Raum ist auf der anderen Seite wieder ein Weg der mit diesen Stacheln aus dem Boden da versperrt wird, dort ist ebenfalls eine Kette an der man ziehen muss ^^ 

Alternativ kann ich auch einen Screenshot hochladen wo die Höhle in dem all das ist (Inklusive mehrere Exemplare des Buchs "Die Legende des Roten Adlers" welches eben die Quest aktiviert) ^^



> Die Kralle ist in dem ersten Grab, dem riesen Teil am anfang, gegenüber   von dem Dorf, wenn du nicht mit den Kaiserlichen mitgehst.


Ich bin mit dem Kaiserlichen mit   Und ne die Kralle ist es nicht. Dort im Grab steht ich brauche eine Saphirkralle


----------



## Betschi (12. November 2011)

Ich habe das Buch " Die Legende des Roten Adlers" im verlassenen Gefängins nahe der Festung Amol gefunden. Und habe jetzt schon den 3. Drachen getötet

Edit: Hab noch ein weiteres Buch " Die Legende des Roten Adlers" gefunden. Liegt im "Versteck des verlorenen Messers"


----------



## zøtac (12. November 2011)

Gibt es für diese Rätsel wo man die Säulen drehen muss überhaupt hinweise oder muss man die einfach so lang rum drehen bis es klappt? Häng grad in Saarthal-.-


----------



## RaZZ (12. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese Rätsel wo man die Säulen drehen muss überhaupt hinweise oder muss man die einfach so lang rum drehen bis es klappt? Häng grad in Saarthal-.-


 
Sehe dir die Wände böden etc. an meistens  is in der nähe die lösung .


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

Diese Abstürze sind zum kotzen innerhalb von 40 Min 2x mal ..... Ich hoffe da kommt schnell ein Patch.


----------



## plaGGy (12. November 2011)

Gerade gefunden, noch nicht getestet, sollte aber nichts schlimmes bewirken und für mehr atmosphäre sorgen 

Deutsche Wegweiser:
Deutsche Wegweiser at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Oh mein gott... creepy...  Laufe grade durch einen Wald... Es ist neblig und aufeinmal seh ich ein Haus.  Dort steht es sei verlassen.. ich geh rein und drinnen ist alles voller Blut... 3 Typen sind gefesselt und geknebelt an der Wand. Ich schau mich um und aufeinmal sitzt da so eine Frau aufm Regal... Da hab ich mich erstmal erschrocken, aber ich kapiere den Sinn von dem Haus einfach nicht.  Dort ist nichts ausser Sägen und andere Tötungsinstrumente. Die Leute da drin reden auch nur so mit mir als würde ich sie im Dorf auf der Straße treffen oO Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das mich eine Nebenquest dort nocheinmal hinführen wird...


----------



## Pazox (12. November 2011)

Dann hab ich wohl bis jetzt Glück gehabt.

Über 12 Stunden Spielzeit und noch keinen einzigen Absturz gehabt.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. November 2011)

Skyrim gefällt mir gut, ABER ich habe ein Problem mit den Stimmen der Charaktere. Wenn einer redet hört sich das an wie ne schlechte MP3 Aufnahme: Flirredn, krisselig, hell, blechern, wie aus ner Gieskanne - einfach schlecht.

Habt Ihr das auch beobachtet? Übrigens, die Tipps mit dem umschalten der Herz in der Soundausgabe (24/48000 oder 16/41000 usw.) habe ich schon versucht. Hat leider nichts gebracht.

Grüße


----------



## Jack559 (12. November 2011)

Hey ,

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Skyrim. Erst ist im Menü immer abgestürzt. Jetzt habe ich die Soundeinstellungen geändert. Nun konnte ich mir meinen Char erstellen und loslegen doch direkt bei der 2. Quest (glaub ich dass es die 2. ist) Wo ich mit dem Jarl in Weislauf sprechen soll stürzt mein Spiel ab wenn ich durchs Tor gehen will. Genauso wie im Hauptmenü! Es kann aber nicht an den Soundeinstellungen liegen weil ich die geändert habe. Es gehen auch noch einige andere Orte nicht zu betreten. Stürzen alle beim ladebildschirm ab. Andere Hingegen wie Winterfels oder wie das heißt gehen.
Sehr komisch!
bitte dringend um Hilfe!


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Skyrim gefäält mir gut, ABER ich habe ein Problem mit den Stimmen der Charaktere. Wenn einer redet hört sich das an wie ne schlechte MP3 Aufnahme: Flirredn, krisselig, hell, blechern, wie aus ner Gieskanne - einfach schlecht.
> 
> Habt Ihr das auch beobachtet? Übrigens, die Tipps mit dem umschalten der Herz in der Soundausgabe (24/48000 oder 16/41000 usw.) habe ich schon versucht. Hat leider nichts gebracht.
> 
> Grüße



Hab das selbe Phänomen


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Ich hab das Buch mit dem Roten Adler meine ich auf der Drachenfeste (beim magier, des jarl von Weiß...(Namen vergessen).


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hab das Buch mit dem Roten Adler meine ich auf der Drachenfeste (beim magier, des jarl von Weiß...(Namen vergessen).


 
Es gibt verdammt viele Bücher davon ^^ 

Geht es eigentlich nur mir so oder gibt es wirklich echt wenige Rüstungen? Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine bessere als meine Eisenrüstung gefunden :/ Da hatte Oblivion viel mehr Auswahl.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Ich sterbe andauern, was ist eingentlich "Adept" für ein Schwiegkeitsgrad?

btw Die Werbung hier ist  veraltet


----------



## Pazox (12. November 2011)

Adept = Mittel 

Novize = Sehr Leicht
Lehrling = Leicht
Adept = Mittel
Experte = Schwer
Meister = Sehr Schwer


----------



## RaZZ (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh mein gott... creepy...  Laufe grade durch einen Wald... Es ist neblig und aufeinmal seh ich ein Haus.  Dort steht es sei verlassen.. ich geh rein und drinnen ist alles voller Blut... 3 Typen sind gefesselt und geknebelt an der Wand. Ich schau mich um und aufeinmal sitzt da so eine Frau aufm Regal... Da hab ich mich erstmal erschrocken, aber ich kapiere den Sinn von dem Haus einfach nicht.  Dort ist nichts ausser Sägen und andere Tötungsinstrumente. Die Leute da drin reden auch nur so mit mir als würde ich sie im Dorf auf der Straße treffen oO Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das mich eine Nebenquest dort nocheinmal hinführen wird...


 
Dunkle Bruderschaft...


----------



## blackout24 (12. November 2011)

Warum kann ich nicht frei festlegen mit was ich Lesser Ward machen will und womit Feuerball? Das ist sowas von verbuggt.
Ich kann auch kein Dual Cast mehr machen. Feuerball ist immer L dabei aktivier ich das mit der Rechten Maustaste....
Hab schon probiert mit zwischen durch auf Waffe wechseln und dann Spell aus zuwählen geht aber nicht.

Der eine Typ in Riften spricht einfach nicht.. Verbuggter gehts nimmer. Ist leider mal einer der wichtigsten NPCs im Spiel.

Noch ein toller Bug danke Konsolenport. Drückt man T stellt ne Zeit an und klickt dann auf Yes tut sich nix. Drückt man Tab geht man raus. Drückt man wieder T und stellt ne Zeit ein und drückt Enter ohne auf Yes geklickt zu haben gehts auf einmal.
Oblivion Steuerung war 100x besser. Kam ja auch nicht für Scheiss Konsolen raus.


----------



## Betschi (12. November 2011)

Also ich spiele auf Experte, imo ist es viel zu leicht als Magier. Ich kann mit den Feuerzaubern nahezu jeden Gegner instant killen.


----------



## RaZZ (12. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hab da ein kleines problem :/
> 
> ich steh gerade in einer höhle (quest, nachdem man die 3 "Schreie" erlernt hat), komme dort aber nicht weiter.
> Auf jedenfall muss ich die 3 Steine auf dem boden ansehen oder keine ahnung... auf jedenfall mich zu denen bewegen, dann gehen die Tore im hintergrund auf. aber von der zeit schaff ich das nicht dass ich durchkomme!
> ...




ja genau du brauchst den Drachenschrei wo du sprintest  du gehst da durch bis alle drei nacheinander geleuchtet haben und die tore offen sind  dann sprinte ganz kurz ( ALT) danach machste den dradchenschrei sprint
und sprintest den restlichen Rest. So hab ich es geschafft

Den schrei machste mit y  natürlich musst du ihn vorher auswählen.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

RaZZ schrieb:


> Dunkle Bruderschaft...


 

Wo genau finde ich sie? Diese Frau dort sagt immer nur "Bruder" sonst nichts :/


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Wie mich meine Begleiterin nervt.
Ich springe einen Berge runter und sie ist unfähig mir zu folgen!


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie mich meine Begleiterin nervt.
> Ich springe einen Berge runter und sie ist unfähig mir zu folgen!


 
Jo das nervt.  Kannst sie ja auch weg schicken


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Sie ist mein Packesel (zum Teil, auf die Dinger mit den betten habe ich keine Lust)

Für wie lange hat man eingentlich so ein Zimmer das man für 10 Gold "kauft"?

Außerdem wurde sie mir "geschenkt", da ich ein Thane (schreibt man das so?) bin.


----------



## RaZZ (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wo genau finde ich sie? Diese Frau dort sagt immer nur "Bruder" sonst nichts :/


 
In Windhelm trefft Ihr auf einen kleinen Jungen, der Euch einen Auftrag erteilt. 2 Personen ne Frau und nen Kind unterhalten sich darüber.  (rauf zur Mauer Rechts sobald du in die Stadt gegangen bist,ist der junge mit dem RITUAL (schloss mit dietrich öffnen)

Ihr sollt zu einem Waisenhaus gehen, und die dortige Aufseherin töten, denn diese schlägt die Kinder und verhindert, dass sie adoptiert werden. Das Waisenhaus befindet sich in "The Rift".

Dort angekommen seht Ihr auch gleich, wie die Aufseherin die Kinder beschimpft.

Ihr müsst ihr unauffällig folgen, bis sie alleine ist, um sie dann zu töten.

Nach kurzer Zeit merken die Kinder, dass die 'alte Hexe' tot ist und freuen sich tierisch.

Nachdem dieses Quest beendet ist, bekommt Ihr von einem Kurier eine Notiz der Dunklen Bruderschaft zugesteckt  (gehste einfach aus dem Waisenhaus raus und wartest)


Danach machste die Notiz auf und gehste  ne Runde Schlafen   Viel Spass 



Übrigens  falls wer weiteres brauchen sollte   ich komm garnicht mehr von Skyrim weg 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197979084827/


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Danke erstmal   Windhelm hm? Mal sehen nach der Silberflusshöhle werd ich dort wohl mal vorbeischauen  

Und ich komm auch nicht mehr weg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. November 2011)

Wisst ihr wie man lautlos töten kann?
Hab einige Quest von der dunklen Bruderschaft, aber immer wenn ich eine im Haus töte kommt sofort die Wache herein? (Bin im schleichmodus etc)??


----------



## RaZZ (12. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie man lautlos töten kann?
> Hab einige Quest von der dunklen Bruderschaft, aber immer wenn ich eine im Haus töte kommt sofort die Wache herein? (Bin im schleichmodus etc)??


 
ich machs  immer von hinten wenn du glück hast streckt dein char sie oder ihm mit einem schlag nieder  , würde auch nen Dolch verwenden


----------



## blackout24 (12. November 2011)

Bin ich der einzigste bei dem Esbern die Fresse nicht aufbekommt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. November 2011)

Wie starte ich denn die Frauen-Morde-Quest in Windhelm? Diese Susanna, welche da gekillt wird, steht bei mir quicklebendig in dem Kerzenhaus rum und fegt


----------



## seventyseven (12. November 2011)

Wie werde ich den Vampir Virus los ?  Google scheint meine Suchanfrage gänzlich zu ignorieren...


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie man lautlos töten kann?
> Hab einige Quest von der dunklen Bruderschaft, aber immer wenn ich eine im Haus töte kommt sofort die Wache herein? (Bin im schleichmodus etc)??


 
Rüstung ausziehen! Je schwerer die Rüstung desto lauter sind die Schritte


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. November 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wie werde ich den Vampir Virus los ?  Google scheint meine Suchanfrage gänzlich zu ignorieren...



Entweder einen Schrein bentuzten, einen Heiler, oder einen Zauber trank der Krankheiten heilt.

Oder bist du schon Vampir? Dann wirds schwer


----------



## seventyseven (12. November 2011)

Ich verspüre einen seltsamen durst wenn die sonne untergeht....  war zwischen Weißlauf und der Festung Graumoor nicht irgendwo ein Schrein ?


----------



## seventyseven (12. November 2011)

****... bin ein Vampir meine Kräfte sind soeben erwacht...  >_> was nun...


----------



## lu89 (12. November 2011)

Ich durfte es heute auch schon spielen. Es ist wohl das beste RPG, was in den letzten drei Jahren erschienen ist.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

ich laufe gerade kann es in den Norden nach Wintetfeste, ist das ein gelaufe.
Warum muss diese Karte so groß sein, ich bin da noch etwas DA:O gewöhnt, da musste man nicht solange reisen.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ich laufe gerade kann es in den Norden nach Wintetfeste, ist das ein gelaufe.
> Warum muss diese Karte so groß sein, ich bin da noch etwas DA:O gewöhnt, da musste man nicht solange reisen.


 
Du kannst auch nen Typen anheuern der dich dan nan dein Ziel bringt.  In jedem größeren Dorf steht so einer mit seinem Karren.
btw gibt es eigentlich nur noch solche winzigen Dörfer? Ich vermisse die großen Städte aus Oblivion und Morrowind :/


Der Blick auf Einsamkeit ist ja mal episch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2011)

Ich hab wen auch in Skyrim gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, wer kennt ihn noch?


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

Fragen über Fragen 

und da kommt die nächste von mir. besser gesgt 2 

1.) kann man unter wasser atmen?  ich sehe nirgends einen Luft balken, der sich leer. (bin Bretone - kein Argonier) 

2.) bin gerade das erste mal nach Rifton gekommen und muss gleich in das Haus rein. habe aber keinen schlüssel. Woher bekomm ich den?


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab wen auch in Skyrim gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich vorhin erst in einem Video gesehn 


Warum sehen die Screenshots eigentlich nicht so gut aus? Sieht bei mir auf dem Bildschirm irgendwie besser aus als die Screenshots die ich gemacht habe.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Warum sehen die Screenshots eigentlich nicht so gut aus? Sieht bei mir auf dem Bildschirm irgendwie besser aus als die Screenshots die ich gemacht habe.


 
Ich glaube, dass liegt daran, dass wir im Spielfluss das Bild nur eine kürzere Zeit wahrnehmen als auf dem Screenshot. Dazu kommt dann noch eine akustische Untermalung-> und wir sehen alles mit der rosa Brille.


----------



## blackout24 (12. November 2011)

Für was haben Drachen Gold dabei? Und wo verstecken die das?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2011)

Das kommt sicher aus dem Magen, wo sie ein paar Abenteurer "lagern"!


----------



## Legacyy (12. November 2011)

xDD Der Lügner ist wieder da, cool 
Soo, hab mir bei SKYRIM | Do Not Argue  eine ini machen lassen. Alles auf max. was so geht... hab jetzt noch @1920x1200 ca. 30fps und meine 580 ist schon auf 900MHz getaktet Die VRAM Auslastung ist auch jenseits von Gut und Böse: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Für was haben Drachen Gold dabei? Und wo verstecken die das?


 
ist bei allen gegner so. auch ratten tragen gold mit sich rum 

nicht nur bei skyrim, auch oblivion und haufen andere spiele gibts dieses "phänomen" 
da wollen alle hersteller es möglichst realistisch machen und dann sowas...


----------



## Schkaff (12. November 2011)

hab soeben eines dieser drachensprüche beim ödsturzhügelgrab gelernt, aber dann steigt aus dem grab nur son zombieschwertkämpfer...war im trailer net so ein magier drin, der einen eisgolem beschwört????


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

Ja, aber im Trailer war der Char auch schon auf Level 30 oder so.
Ich bin ja da mit Level 7 rein x]


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

Ich falle schon wieder in mein Oblivionmuster zurück 
Nen bisschen Mainquest und dann erstmal die Magiergilde durchziehen 
Ich will unbedingt Werwolf sein, das war in Bloodmoon soooooo cooool


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Ist schon jemand bei der Mission 



Spoiler



wo man sich in die Botschaft reinschleichen muss? Bin dort jetzt drin und habe alle Wachen umgebracht, aber die Tür durch die ich muss ist verschlossen und ich finde nirgends einen Schlüssel :/ Wie komme ich nun endlich weiter?


----------



## Onkeldieter (13. November 2011)

Ist das da wo der Gefolterte unten im Keller ist?

Wenn ja sprech ihn nochmal an!


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Ich hab heute ca. 8 Stunden am Stück gezockt, und denke ich kann eine erste ungefähre Wertung abgeben.
Grafik: 8/10 Reicht vollkommen.
Story/Plot/Erzählung: 9,5/10 
Soundtrack: 8,5/10
Spielspaß: 9/10

Das meiner Meinung nach beste Spiel seit CoD4.


----------



## NanoSoldier (13. November 2011)

Also die Landschaften in Himmelrand sind teilweise echt unfassbar schön gestaltet. Mir gefällt es, dass die Entwickler ein kaltes und realistisches Design gewählt haben. Und die Freiheit, die man im Spiel hat, ist wirklich genial. Hab jetzt insgesamt 8 Stunden gespielt und habe unterm Strich gerade mal ein paar Missionen erledigt. An diesem Spiel wird man monatelang Spaß haben - so muss das sein!


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Ist das da wo der Gefolterte unten im Keller ist?
> 
> Wenn ja sprech ihn nochmal an!


 
Soweit war ich noch gar nicht  Aber ich habs jetzt geschafft  


Zocke nun seit ca 12 Stunden und bin auch noch nicht sonderlich weit


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Und jetzt wird Skyrim noch um einiges besser, eine ENB ist da  (sowas wie iCEnhancer für GTA): ENBSeries Download



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

> Ja, aber im Trailer war der Char auch schon auf Level 30 oder so.



heißt das, die gegnertypen passen sich dem eigenen level an oder wie? da fällt mir einen diesen schnee-jeti da hab ich auch net gesehn...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

So, ich hab ein "Spielzeug", das ich auch in Oblivion benutzt habe, gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer erkennt es wieder?


Spoiler



Und hier die Kleinigkeit, die ich dafür machen musste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> heißt das, die gegnertypen passen sich dem eigenen level an oder wie? da fällt mir einen diesen schnee-jeti da hab ich auch net gesehn...


 
Eigentlich sollen sie sich nicht mehr anpassen... das merkt man auch z.B. bei den Wölfen und Skeletten. Die sind mittlerweile one hit für mich


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Wo kreige ich den Feuerblitz her bzw wo sind die händler?
Ich fühle mich an Harry potter erinnert.


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

aso ja klar ich meint jetzt nicht von den werten her, sondern von der ART des Monsters. Vergleich trailer: Er level 30--->magier+golem. Ich level 4--->irgend son abgefaulter schwertkämpfer...+kein jeti (auf den ich mich soo gefreut hatte)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

Ich hatte auf Level 4 eine Begegnung mit einem "Jeti".
Das war nicht die schönste Erfahrung!


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> aso ja klar ich meint jetzt nicht von den werten her, sondern von der ART des Monsters. Vergleich trailer: Er level 30--->magier+golem. Ich level 4--->irgend son abgefaulter schwertkämpfer...+kein jeti (auf den ich mich soo gefreut hatte)


 
Bin mit level 1 nem Troll begegnet...   Magier und Golems tauchen auch bei mir auf, obwohl ich noch nicht so hoch bin.


----------



## blackout24 (13. November 2011)

Interssant wenn man selbst eine Elder Scroll besitzt hat die Value 0


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

wooow!! das hättet ihr eben sehen müssen 

ich reite durch die landschaft, gerade an einem Lager von Riesen vorbei. plötzlich kommt ein drache. er kommt zu boden und die riesen hauen 2 mal drauf ein und der ist tot 
hätt ich nur ein video gemacht 


edit:

da kommt schon der nächste  diesmal nur für mich!


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wooow!! das hättet ihr eben sehen müssen
> 
> ich reite durch die landschaft, gerade an einem Lager von Riesen vorbei. plötzlich kommt ein drache. er kommt zu boden und die riesen hauen 2 mal drauf ein und der ist tot
> hätt ich nur ein video gemacht


 
Wie schwach so n Drache doch ist...


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Wo kann man neue Zaubere erlernen?


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo kann man neue Zaubere erlernen?


 
Joa es gibt Bücher die musst du dir reinziehen dann bekommste neue Fähigkeiten...

Hab dieses Wochenende schon 6 Flaschen Cola geleert... Wird mal wieder Zeit zum aufräumen oO


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

Du müsstest bei einem Hofmagier ein paar Zauberbücher kaufen und die Lesen.
Einige Gemischtwarenhändler führen auch welche!


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Wo findet man den Hofmagier von dem Dort bei der Drachenfeste.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

In der Drachenfeste.
Wenn du reinkommst in einem Zimmer rechts oder am Tisch.


----------



## seventyseven (13. November 2011)

Die Vampir Quest ist ja noch beschissener wie in Oblivion wo man schon jede Stadt nach Seelensteinen abklappern musste... zum glück war mein Barbar in Magie genug gelevelt um Soul Trap benutzen zu können


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie schwach so n Drache doch ist...


 
naja 3 riesen habens auch in sich  und ich hab von der ferne auch mit doppel feuer zauber mit drauf gefeuert


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Das ist ir dann auch selbst eingefallen.
Dabei verkauft die Typin auch das Buch ich hätte mir den Weg also sparen können.


----------



## blackout24 (13. November 2011)

Ist auch jemand in der Quest Season Unending? Es gibt ja den Bug das Esbern nix sagt.
Nun hängt die ganze Quest weil ich am Tisch sitz und der nur darsteht. Wie überspring ich den
part?


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ist auch jemand in der Quest Season Unending? Es gibt ja den Bug das Esbern nix sagt.
> Nun hängt die ganze Quest weil ich am Tisch sitz und der nur darsteht. Wie überspring ich den
> part?


 
versuch mal skyrim neuzustarten. hat bei mir schon einige bugs "behoben" 


mein problem:

bin gerade aufm Gipfel und muss gegen Paarthurnax kämpfen. an sich ist der ja nicht besonders stark, aber was mach ich sobald er sein leben verloren hat und so benommen auf dem boden ist? 
hat sich jetzt schon 3 mal wiederholt, er hat danach immer voll leben


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

maaaan ich komm gar nicht mehr los vom pc. ich seh schon, dass die nächsten wochen vieles schleifen lassen werde. 
wäre vielleicht noch gut, wenn man von ein und dem selben szenario ein screenshot mit bzw. ohne ENB mod machen würde. Ich mein ich find die grafik von skyrim ohne hin auf ultra high äußerst beeindruckend.


----------



## wari (13. November 2011)

grad nen mießn abend gehabt, hätte sollen daheim bleiben und skyrim zocken... -.- ^^

btw, das buch "legend of the red eagle" hab ich jetzt in dragonreach rechts in dem zimmer neben jarl gefunden.. liegt dort innem bücherregal mit etlichen anderen rum...

kurz: das buch findet man quasi random in ganz skyrim...


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

habt ihr das gleiche problem? 

nachdem ihr die Schriftrolle der Alten geholt habt und sie bei Paarthaurnax gelesen habt gehts nichtmehr weiter... also dann kommt man ja in eine art Vision (der rote tunnelblick), indem die 3 leute drachen killen und auf Alduin warten. bei mir kommt der nicht -.-


----------



## orca113 (13. November 2011)

Würdet ihr es auf Xbox oder Pc kaufen? Oblivion war vom Interface und Steuerung auch etwas konsolig.


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr es auf Xbox oder Pc kaufen? Oblivion war vom Interface und Steuerung auch etwas konsolig.


 
Ganz klar für den PC. Die Hardwareleistung der Konsole ist beschränkt, und mit einem 360-Gamepad hast du die gleiche Funktionalität wie an der Konsole.


----------



## orca113 (13. November 2011)

Moin fiumpf,ja dann werde ich es gleube ich über Steam kaufen. Will wenn auch schon heute loslegen  und ansonsten,die Steuerung so wie Oblivion oder ganz anders?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin fiumpf,ja dann werde ich es gleube ich über Steam kaufen. Will wenn auch schon heute loslegen  und ansonsten,die Steuerung so wie Oblivion oder ganz anders?



Ganz anders. Spielt sich ziemlich anders, aber mMn besser.


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ganz anders. Spielt sich ziemlich anders, aber mMn besser.



oO, ganz anders, ziemlich anders?
Ich fand mich sofort zurecht: Die Steuerungsbelegung ist imo die gleiche wie bei Oblivion; fein dass der Kamerazoom automatisch wieder mit dem Mausrad belegt ist -> entspanntes ein- und auszoomen. Auch das Handling des Charakters ist wie bei Oblivion (hehe, man kann sogar wieder hohe Berge hinaufspringen^^). Die Fertigkeiten wie z.B. Verbesserung des Umgangs mit leichten Waffen oder Rüstungen werden wie in Oblivion aufgelevelt. Lediglich das Perkmenü ist neu (Skyrim ist ja auch ein neues Spiel) und sehr umfangreich. Was hat sich deiner Meinung nach geändert?

@orca: Ein Nachteil der PC-Version den man auf jeden Fall bedenken muss ist, dass Skyrim permanent mit dem Steam-Account verbunden wird. Späterer Verkauf also ausgeschlossen. Aber wer will Skyrim schon wieder hergeben  .


----------



## Glantir (13. November 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand das Spiel auf Englisch installiert und auch absturz Probleme? Falls nicht wär das vll eine kurzfristige Lösung. Im Bethesda Forum hab ich zumindest auf dem ersten blick keinen Thread dazu gefunden.


----------



## Combi (13. November 2011)

habs gestern nur 8 std lang gezockt,war ja der erste tag..^^
is an sich echt geil...richtig gut gemacht..aber...
ich muss ja am anfang zu den graubärten,also die alten auf dem berg,die mich gerufen haben...
nun bin ich ja erst level 7 und stehe nach 15 minuten berg rauf rennen,nem weissen yeti und nem schwarzen drachen am himmel gegenüber...
ein schlag von dem yeti und flieg 20 meter durch die luft...da hat der drache noch nicht mal gehustet..
da ich ja sofort zu denen kommen soll,meine frage...
muss ich erst weiter leveln,oder wie soll ich das überleben!?sogar nen oger,so ein dreiauge schaffe ich noch nicht,weil der sich heilt,als ob der ein sani is..
wie soll ich dann nen  yeti und nen drachen killen können um zu den alten zu gelangen...weis dass einer?!dankbar für ratschläge,sonst hänge ich jetzt schon im spiel..


----------



## blackout24 (13. November 2011)

Ja habs auf Englisch und ist bei vllt 8 Stunden spielzeit 4x abgestürzt sang und klanglos.


----------



## Onkeldieter (13. November 2011)

@Combi

Am Yeti musst du vorbeirennen!
Der hört dann auf dich zu verfolgen.
Auf den schwarzen Drachen triffst du glaube ich nicht


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist einfach nur geil  Mein Schurke Merunes (na, wer kennt den Namen noch? ) hat sich mittlerweile ein bisschen als Assassine einen Namen gemacht. Ich bin auf der Suche nach der dunklen Bruderschaft, um ihnen beizutreten und meine Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. Ich reite also zu irgendeiner Quest durch die Landschaft, springt ein Assassine aus dem Gebüsch und überrascht mich total. Hab den so gerade noch erlegen können. Während ich ihn durchsuche, finde ich eine Notiz der dunklen Bruderschaft. Mein Tod ist bereits bezahlt, scheitern ist keine Option. 

Schickt so viele Assassinen wie ihr wollt, ich werde euch finden und euer Herrscher werden.


----------



## propa (13. November 2011)

Combi schrieb:


> habs gestern nur 8 std lang gezockt,war ja der erste tag..^^
> is an sich echt geil...richtig gut gemacht..aber...
> ich muss ja am anfang zu den graubärten,also die alten auf dem berg,die mich gerufen haben...
> nun bin ich ja erst level 7 und stehe nach 15 minuten berg rauf rennen,nem weissen yeti und nem schwarzen drachen am himmel gegenüber...
> ...


 
Ich bin da erst ab Level 8 Hoch also ich musste nicht sofort und als Barbar mit 2 Tränke auch gerade so geschafft.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

ich zitier mal mich selber...




EnergyCross schrieb:


> habt ihr das gleiche problem?
> 
> nachdem ihr die Schriftrolle der Alten geholt habt und sie bei Paarthaurnax gelesen habt gehts nichtmehr weiter... also dann kommt man ja in eine art Vision (der rote tunnelblick), indem die 3 leute drachen killen und auf Alduin warten. bei mir kommt der nicht -.-





achja und noch was. weiß einer woher ich ditriche bekomme? will auch so einen wie in oblivion, der mich außerhalb der stadtmauern mit ditrichen versorgt


----------



## platinsd (13. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand das Spiel auf Englisch installiert und auch absturz Probleme? Falls nicht wär das vll eine kurzfristige Lösung. Im Bethesda Forum hab ich zumindest auf dem ersten blick keinen Thread dazu gefunden.


 
Habe auch Absturbprobleme, aber die deutsche Version. (d.h. Spiel stürtzt nach Start mal nach 30 Minuten ab, manchmal auch erst nach 1 1/2 Stunden, zu meinem Glück speicher ich alle paar Minuten ^^.)

Btw: Weiss jemand, wie/ob man seine Talente zurücksetzen kann? (Wär geil, weil ich auf Streitkolben + Schild gegangen bin, würde eventuell auch gerne mal mit Zweihändern oder sogar Pfeil und Bogen kämpfen  )


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

@ Fiumpf
Die Tastenbelegung war durchaus anders 
Aber die Verzauberungen funktionieren vollkommen anders.
Ich muss erst ein Objekt entzaubern, um den Zauber zu können.
Auch Alchemie funktioniert vollkommen anders als in Oblivion oder Morrowind.

Und was mir negativ auffiel: Das ich nichtmehr meinen Charakter im Inventar sehe.
So übersieht man schnell mal, das man die Beinschienen vergessen hat etc.


----------



## Glantir (13. November 2011)

Hat jemand ingame das Buch Unsterbliches Blut gelesen? Es bringt zwar nichts an Fertigkeiten oder so aber die Geschichte ist schon interessant irgendwie  (hattes es gelesen weil ich dachte da steht etwas über die Heilung von Vampirismus)

Edit: Gerade einen unheimlichen Brief bekommen ich glaube von der dunklen Bruderschaft ^^ "Wir wissen Bescheid"

Kennt wer nen Trainer für Taschendiebstahl? Hab ne Aufgabe in Riften die ich nicht schaffe und dafür brauch ich Taschendiebstahl und finde das lässt sich so schwer selbst trainieren.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Hat jemand ingame das Buch Unsterbliches Blut gelesen? Es bringt zwar nichts an Fertigkeiten oder so aber die Geschichte ist schon interessant irgendwie  (hattes es gelesen weil ich dachte da steht etwas über die Heilung von Vampirismus)
> 
> Edit: Gerade einen unheimlichen Brief bekommen ich glaube von der dunklen Bruderschaft ^^ "Wir wissen Bescheid"
> 
> Kennt wer nen Trainer für Taschendiebstahl? Hab ne Aufgabe in Riften die ich nicht schaffe und dafür brauch ich Taschendiebstahl und finde das lässt sich so schwer selbst trainieren.


 
Nunja auf z.B. spieletipps.de gibs haufenweise Cheats, unter anderem auch für sowas  Aber das drückt den Spielspaß nach unten.


btw wie kämpft ihr denn eigentlich so? Ich lauf immer mit dem Schwert "Fluch des Roten Adlers" (War früher mal "Das Schwert des Roten Adlers" nach der Quest wird es zum Fluch ) und Flammen oder Blitz in der Hand herum


----------



## gangville (13. November 2011)

Ich finde, dass das spiel das spiel das jahres sein wird dicht vor BF3 und MW3.
In dem spiel passt einfach alles und wurde für den pc und konsolen freundlich gestaltet

Für alle die das spiel runtergeladen haben: Schämt euch ihr A.....R


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

gangville schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das spiel das spiel das jahres sein wird dicht vor BF3 und MW3.
> In dem spiel passt einfach alles und wurde für den pc und konsolen freundlich gestaltet
> 
> Für alle die das spiel runtergeladen haben: Schämt euch ihr A.....R


 
Aber was ist wenn sie es online gekauft und dann über Steam runtergeladen haben?


----------



## D3N$0 (13. November 2011)

Ich verzweifel solangsam an Skyrim, die letzen zwei Tage ging sohne einmal abzustürzen und heute ist es mir schon bestimmt 20mal abgestürtzt 
Das ist doch nicht normal, soll ich jetzt alles 50m die ich gehe speichern!?


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> @ Fiumpf
> Die Tastenbelegung war durchaus anders


 Hmm, kam mir nicht so vor. Ist aber auch egal, Skyrim is so oder so geil^^.

Zu den Verzauberungen & Co kann ich wenig sagen, da ich stets das Schwert zum Töten präferiere.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. November 2011)

Einzige problem was ich habe ist das es gerne Crasht was man man teilweise daran vorrausieht, das Gegenstände keine Textur mehr haben und man die nackte Grafik sieht ohne Tapete. Bei den Drachen sieht das im übrigen lustig aus ^^ Glaube zumindest das Skyrim nach einer Zeit der Vram voll wird und texturen nicht mehr nachgeladen werden können.


----------



## KAEPS133 (13. November 2011)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel solangsam an Skyrim, die letzen zwei Tage ging sohne einmal abzustürzen und heute ist es mir schon bestimmt 20mal abgestürtzt
> Das ist doch nicht normal, soll ich jetzt alles 50m die ich gehe speichern!?


 
Aha also gehts solangsam los.
Bei mir hat das auch angefangen und dann bei anderen Leuten bei mir in Steam ging es dann auch irgendwann nach 8 std spielzeit los und schmiert immer ab.
Nachdem ich Xfire und Steam Friends ausgeschaltet hab gehts jetzt halbwegs.


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

hey leuts, sind bei mir die skill stufen beim bogenshießen von ca 40 auf 15 abgesackt. die 15 sind nun in roter schrift. weiß da jemand was`? hoffentlich hats nix damit zu tun dass ich nun werfolf blut in mir habe

gruß


----------



## LordCama (13. November 2011)

So, habe Skyrim nun ca. 5 Std gespielt und nur ein kleiner bruchteil gesehen 

aber kann es sein, das das spiel die hardware so schlecht ausnützt: AMD/ATI 5870 1Gb im Crossfireverbund ==> GPU load ~50%
 Phenom II X6 1090T ==> ~50 % ​beim cpu verstehe ich noch das Skyrim nicht alle kerne nutzt, aber bei der Graka 

so, anschliessend noch ein paar bilder des Drachen aus der CE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaZZ (13. November 2011)

LordCama schrieb:


> So, habe Skyrim nun ca. 5 Std gespielt und nur ein kleiner bruchteil gesehen
> 
> aber kann es sein, das das spiel die hardware so schlecht ausnützt: AMD/ATI 5870 1Gb im Crossfireverbund ==> GPU load ~50%
> Phenom II X6 1090T ==> ~50 % ​beim cpu verstehe ich noch das Skyrim nicht alle kerne nutzt, aber bei der Graka
> ...


 


nen gelber Facehugger? wtf ?


----------



## LordCama (13. November 2011)

RaZZ schrieb:


> nen gelber Facehugger? wtf ?



die gelbe farbe kommt, weil er überbelichtet ist


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

*Info zum besseren spielen von Skyrim:*


> To make TES Skyrim gameplay smoother and to use more memory for it, modify skyrim.ini with these:
> [Papyrus]
> iMinMemoryPageSize=5000000
> iMaxMemoryPageSize=10000000
> iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000


Also... Skyrim.ini öffnen und unter dem Abschnitt [Papyrus] die oben genannten Werte reinkopieren. Damit kann Skyrim mehr Speicher benutzen


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> *Info zum besseren spielen von Skyrim:*
> Also... Skyrim.ini öffnen und unter dem Abschnitt [Papyrus] die oben genannten Werte reinkopieren. Damit kann Skyrim mehr Speicher benutzen


 
Den abschnitt find ich in der .ini nicht.


----------



## RaZZ (13. November 2011)

LordCama schrieb:


> die gelbe farbe kommt, weil er überbelichtet ist


 
aaaah  wo bekomm ich sowas her  haben will


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Also so sieht meine Skyrim.ini aus, wenn was fehlt einfach in eure reinkopieren^^:


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=36

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMinMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=10000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000 

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Sorry für die Bildquali, gerade mit dem Handy vom TV aufgenommen. Echt geil sowas. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Ach ja die Dunkle Bruderschaft weiß Bescheid xDD


----------



## Glantir (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nunja auf z.B. spieletipps.de gibs haufenweise Cheats, unter anderem auch für sowas  Aber das drückt den Spielspaß nach unten.
> 
> 
> btw wie kämpft ihr denn eigentlich so? Ich lauf immer mit dem Schwert "Fluch des Roten Adlers" (War früher mal "Das Schwert des Roten Adlers" nach der Quest wird es zum Fluch ) und Flammen oder Blitz in der Hand herum


 
Mit Trainer meinte ich keine Cheat oder so, sondern einen NPC der mich trainiert  ^^.


----------



## toony1981 (13. November 2011)

Hmmm, Hilfe?


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

Also an sich ist die grafik prächtig, aber manchmal kommen dan seeeehr hässlige abschnitte vor. Vor allem bei den Flüssen auf weitsicht. Die sehen teilweise äußerst zerhackt aus. dakommt es bei mir schon mal vor, dass einfach so einstück terrain den fluss bedeckt oder am flussbett der wasserpegel in dreiecksform am ufer dargestellt wird. Ist das noch niemandem aufgefallen oder ist das nur bei mir so`?


----------



## Clonemaster (13. November 2011)

OMG - Ich soll die Fragmente der Axt Wuuthrad besorgen, hab sie aber schon zusammengefügt. Jetzt hab ich die Axt und kann die Quest mit den Fragmenten nicht mehr abschließen >.<


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim **mehr hier**

Was dieses Spiel an Art Design an den Tag legt


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Also der Einstieg in die Bruderschaft ist ja mal echt geil


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Wie kommt man darein?


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Ändern der Pixeligen Schatten in der Skyrimprefs.ini:
under [Display], changed this:fShadowDistance=8000.0000
to this:fShadowDistance=400.0000


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Da ist dieses Kind in der verschneiten nördlichen Stadt (Namen vergessen), dass dir die Aufgabe mit dem Waisenhaus gibt. Danach einfach mal schlafen gehen


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Da ist dieses Kind in der verschneiten nördlichen Stadt (Namen vergessen), dass dir die Aufgabe mit dem Waisenhaus gibt. Danach einfach mal schlafen gehen


 
Windhelm oder so heißt die Stadt 

Die dunkle Bruderschaft gefällt mir auch, besonders die Rüstung wird sehr nützlich sein   War bei Oblivion auch drin aber irgendwie waren es mir dort zu wenig Aufträge.


----------



## Glühbirne (13. November 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit aus? Ist die Welt lebendig, bzw. lädt sie zum Erkunden ein? Wäre mein erstes Elder Scrolls...


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn mit der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit aus? Ist die Welt lebendig, bzw. lädt sie zum Erkunden ein? Wäre mein erstes Elder Scrolls...



Ja, ja, und ja. Auch ohne Vorgängerkenntnise und als RPG Einsteiger ist das Spiel ein Genuss.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit aus? Ist die Welt lebendig, bzw. lädt sie zum Erkunden ein? Wäre mein erstes Elder Scrolls...


 

naja, in Skyrim ist halt sehr viel schnee und berge.
erkunden? die welt ist riesig! spiele jetzt schon laut steam 19 stunden  und hab nichtmal ein viertel der welt entdeckt 

wenns dein erstes TES ist kann man da trotzdem gut einsteigen.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Schon mal ein Texturepack  
HQ Texture Pack Whiterun WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 

Leider ist Skyrimnexus immer mal wieder down :/


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

ich habe ein Problem ich bin bei der Quest "Unter Saarthahl" bei der Aufageb wo ich dem Erzmagier wo dem Ding/kugel erzählen soll, allerdings komme ich nicht mehr raus!

hat einer dafür eine lösung?


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Bin jetzt Level 9, und gegen die Riesen hab ich nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Ein Schlag von denen zieht ca. 80% meines Lebens. Gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2011)

Für alle die keinen Bock haben das Steam immer startet beim Start des Spiels.

Einfach die TESV.exe ausfühern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Ceres


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also der Einstieg in die Bruderschaft ist ja mal echt geil


 
Wieso Einstieg?
Das erste, was ich von denen gehört habe, war das Kratzen eines Dolches, der aus der Scheide gezogen wird.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. November 2011)

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder ist die Bedienung im Menü sehr der Konsole angepasst? Ich persönlich finde es absolut nervig, ohne Mausfunktion und "Inventar" zu hantieren -.-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

Jepp, das Menü ist fürn PC denkbar ungeeignet!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Windhelm oder so heißt die Stadt
> 
> Die dunkle Bruderschaft gefällt mir auch, besonders die Rüstung wird sehr nützlich sein   War bei Oblivion auch drin aber irgendwie waren es mir dort zu wenig Aufträge.



Danke, so einen Hinweis habe ich die ganze Zeit gesucht 
Die Meuchler haben Tradition bei mir, auch wenn ich die Morag Tong gerne mal wieder sehen würde 

Aber die Drachen sind echt unterpowert. Wenn ich da an die Riesen denke, die mich momentan noch onehitten...

Gibt es eigentlich auch iwo Daedratempel? Hab noch keinen einzigen gefunden..



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein Problem ich bin bei der Quest "Unter Saarthahl" bei der Aufageb wo ich dem Erzmagier wo dem Ding/kugel erzählen soll, allerdings komme ich nicht mehr raus!
> 
> hat einer dafür eine lösung?



Wo genau bist du da? 
Achte mal auf Seilzüge, an einer Stelle brauchte man 2 zu ziehen um durchzukommen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

bitte löschen, Sry für doppelpost.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Danke, so einen Hinweis habe ich die ganze Zeit gesucht
> Die Meuchler haben Tradition bei mir, auch wenn ich die Morag Tong gerne mal wieder sehen würde
> 
> Aber die Drachen sind echt unterpowert. Wenn ich da an die Riesen denke, die mich momentan noch onehitten...
> ...


 
Muss es geben, denn es gibt Daedrawaffen und Herzen etc   Und im Ladebildschirm wird auch wieder über die Prinzen geredet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

Den Azura-Schrein findet man auf dem Berg in der nähe von Winterfeste, das Vermina-Artefakt bekommt man aber durch einen Quest ohne Schrein. Wer den Beginn sucht:


Spoiler



Untersucht mal die Probleme von Dämmerstern


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

hei leute, habe ein bisschen in der SkyrimPrefs.ini rum gespielt und jetzt hab ich ganz hässlige texturfehler -.-
leider vergessen ein backup zu machen 

kann mir einer seine .ini geben? am besten noch unbearbeitet. danke!


----------



## seltsam (13. November 2011)

Hab mal 'ne blöde frage - Mach Ich was falsch,wenn Ich nach 16 Stunden nur einem Drachen begegnet bin? Wo sind die denn alle?


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Wo findet man eingentlich Skyrimwallpaper?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

seltsam schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal 'ne blöde frage - Mach Ich was falsch,wenn Ich nach 16 Stunden nur einem Drachen begegnet bin? Wo sind die denn alle?



Die kommen Teils Questbedingt, teils zufällig.
Hab jetzt schon 4 Drachen gekillt, 2 Mainquest, einen Zufälligen und einen Nebenquest.

Ich glaube aber, du musst erst den ersten Mainquestdrachen töten, bevor die kommen.


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Skyrimprefs Original: File-Upload.net - SkyrimPrefs.ini

Mein Spiel crasht jetzt auf einmal alle paar Minuten einfach so auf den Desktop zurück  Weiß jemand rat?


----------



## omega™ (13. November 2011)

Bitteschön Standart Settings für die SkyrimPrefs.ini - Pastebin.com


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

vielen dank euch beiden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mein Spiel crasht jetzt auf einmal alle paar Minuten einfach so auf den Desktop zurück.


Macht's bei mir auch 1x pro Stunde ... hatte erst meinen neuen Bulldozer in Verdacht, aber mit dem alten Sys passiert das Gleiche. Keine Lösung gefunden, hoffe auf einen Patch


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der noch nie einen Absturz hatte?


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der noch nie einen Absturz hatte?


 
Das kommt noch


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Nein, da auch noch keinen im Speil hatte.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Das kommt noch


 
Dann wirds aber mal Zeit bin nun schon bei ca 14 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Macht's bei mir auch 1x pro Stunde ... hatte  erst meinen neuen Bulldozer in Verdacht, aber mit dem alten Sys passiert  das Gleiche. Keine Lösung gefunden, hoffe auf einen Patch


Habs mir fast gedacht, da wird sich überall drüber aufgeregt 
Bin mit meinen Schatten endlich zufrieden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Habs mir fast gedacht, da wird sich überall drüber aufgeregt
> Bin mit meinen Schatten endlich zufrieden:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hastn noch verändert?


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Hab einiges in der Skyrimprefs.ini, Skyrim.ini geändert und benutze die aktuelle ENB für Skyrim (die bringt besseres SSAO als der NVidia Treiber und auch mit ner AMD nutzbar )
Download meiner aktuellen Einstellungen: https://rapidshare.com/files/966829452/Skyrim_.rar

Diese Einstellungen sind noch der Skyrinprefs hinzugefügt worden:

bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
fBlockLoadDistanceLow=50000.0000
fBlockLoadDistance=125000.0000
fHighBlockLoadDistanceLow=20000.0000


----------



## Pazox (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der noch nie einen Absturz hatte?


 
Nope, ich hatte auch bis jetzt noch nie einen.

Hatte grade 2 Drachen in Flusswald. Kaum war der eine tot, kam auch schon der nächste. Nervig ist ja, dass die auch Einzigartige NPCs töten.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. November 2011)

Irgendwo shcon Quecksilber gefunden bei dämmerstein die Mine finde ich jetzt mal keines oder sonst noch so erze wäre mal nett wen man Fundorte zusammentragen könnte. Cheaten möchte ich garnicht erst mit anfangen....


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

Ich war gerade im Staubmannsgrab wegen der Aufnahmeprüfung, man hat das spass gemacht habe bestimmt 2 Stunden gebraucht bis ich da wieder raus war, bin momentan Stufe 8 hab zwei Drachen getötet und bei 14 Stunden Spielzeit das Spiel ist einfach Genial..achso was ich noch fragen wollte ich hatte ja schon nachgefragt habe auch schon auf Seite 4 im Handbuch geschaut doch ich wurde daraus auch nich schlau..woran erkenne ich denn was Haupt und was Nebenquest ist?


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

sagt mal, kann es sein dass das game nur sehr wenig ram beansorucht? Empfohlen 4gig, bei mir werden grade mal 670mb gebraucht...dafür ist der 1gig vram mit mods schneller voll als mir lieb ist


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> sagt mal, kann es sein dass das game nur sehr wenig ram beansorucht? Empfohlen 4gig, bei mir werden grade mal 670mb gebraucht...dafür ist der 1gig vram mit mods schneller voll als mir lieb ist


 Scheint wirklich sehr wenig RAM zu brauchen. Bei mir auch.

Und n Absturz hatte ich bisher noch nicht .... ( zu dem anderen thema ) . ( PC natürlich )


----------



## HrMahlzahn (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

Seit ich das  erste mal auf einen berg gestiegen bin, habe ich probleme mit hässlichen schatten auf glatten oberflächen.
Euch fällt auf den screenshots sicher auf, was ich meine. Es geht um die  schattenhaften linien, die vor allem auf den schneeoberfläche auffallen.
Ich habe die höchsten einstellungen gewählt, 4x EQAA und 16x AF per  Catalyst 11.10 eingestellt und an der skyrimprefs.ini änderungen  vorgenommen.

Probleme mit der bildwiedergabe habe ich allerdings überhauptkeine.

Hier meine Skyrimprefs.ini


Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir da nen tipp geben.

mfg hrmahlzahn


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Boah die Verschwörung um Markath und die Abgestoßenen ist ja mal echt krank oO


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

da wil mich wohl jemand unter der erde sehen


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> da wil mich wohl jemand unter der erde sehen



Ich arbeite gerade mit Astrid zusammen.


----------



## wari (13. November 2011)

mal ne kleine fotostrecke, wie ich ein drache in ein riesen-lager mit mammuts gelockt habe


----------



## HrMahlzahn (13. November 2011)

müsst ihr das spiel unbedingt spoilen..andere, ich z.b. haben das noch nicht so weit gespielt. Ich hab mir das jetzt zwar nicht groß anzeigen lassen aber könnt ihr das nicht wenigstens alles unter nem spoilerbutten-fenster hinschreiben...


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Merkwürdige Auflösung die du da hast oO


----------



## omega™ (13. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> sagt mal, kann es sein dass das game nur sehr wenig ram beansorucht? Empfohlen 4gig, bei mir werden grade mal 670mb gebraucht...dafür ist der 1gig vram mit mods schneller voll als mir lieb ist



Hier gabs schonmal eine Antwort bezüglich der Speicher zuweisung.  



Legacyy schrieb:


> *Info zum besseren spielen von Skyrim:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wari (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Auflösung die du da hast oO


 
die entspricht nicht der ingameauflösung


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Wie repariert man eigentlich seine Ausrüstung??

Und wie zur hölle kann man jemanden unbemerkt töten??


----------



## Glantir (13. November 2011)

War schon einer in der Zwergenruine Alftand? steh am ende an einem gerät aber mir fehlt ein teil um es zu aktivieren... weiß einer was ich dafür brauch? ^^


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. November 2011)

In der Schmiede: Schleifmaschiene = Waffen, Werkzeugtisch = Rüstungen. Die namen stimmen nicht aber das findest ja selbst raus. PS keiner eine ahnung mit quecksilber?


----------



## Semox (13. November 2011)

Was meint ihr, macht es sinn das Spiel zu spielen wenn man die Vörgänger nicht gespielt hat ?


----------



## Betschi (13. November 2011)

Ja. Ich habe auch kein vorheriges gespielt, finde es trotzdem gut


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Hier mal ein kurzes ingame Video der Beleuchtung, Schatten etc. Wie findet ihr die Einstellungen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt8GoimsVgY


----------



## HrMahlzahn (13. November 2011)

@ semox

ja, auf alle fälle. Du musst die vorgeschichte nicht kennen. Vor allem, weil der letzte teil im spiel 300jahre zurückliegt und nicht direkt etwas damit zu tun hat. es wird also die haupthandlung des letzten teils nicht fortgesetzt.

kann mir dabei jemand tips geben?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

Ich habe mein erstes Problem mit Skyrim, es lässt sich nicht mehr starten weiss jemand vielleicht an was das liegt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Ist schon jemand etwas weiter gekommen bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft? Bis zu dem mit dem Zuhörer? Das war echt gruselig ^^


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

bei mir hat sich Skyrim gerade zum erstenmal aufgehangen.
Warum sind Pferde so teuer?


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir hat sich Skyrim gerade zum erstenmal aufgehangen.
> Warum sind Pferde so teuer?



Ich finde die recht günstig, 1000 bekommt man ja schon durch das killen von nem Drachen fast zusammen.

Hab gerade nach 13 Stunden, 30 Minuten und mit Level 10 meinen vierten Drachen gesehen  Der hat allerdings nicht angegriffen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Bleiben Drachen an einer Stelle, dann weiß ich wo noch einer ist.

Die ganzen Magiebücher und das Training ist schon teuer.


----------



## Primer (13. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erstes Problem mit Skyrim, es lässt sich nicht mehr starten weiss jemand vielleicht an was das liegt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Systemneustart oder alternativ im Tankmanager unter Prozesse die Skyrim.exe vollständig beenden. Ansonsten den Steam Cache auf Fehler überprüfen.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

Ich musste mir bisher kaum Training kaufen. Einhändig skillt bei mir schon wie von alleine. Schleichen, Wiederherstellung und Zerstörung ist auch recht leicht zu skillen. 

Dieses Spiel zählt für mich jetzt schon zu meiner persönlichen Best Game Ever Liste. Diese beinhaltet u.a. Tombi, Oblivion, Red Dead Redemption, Final Fantasy 7, skate 2, Max Payne 2 und jetzt aucht Skyrim.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Ich hatte mir mal ein Pferd geklaut, dabei ist dieser Bug enstanden.


----------



## Primer (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir mal ein Pferd geklaut, dabei ist dieser Bug enstanden.


 
Also ganz ehrlich, um das Pferd würde ich mir bei dem Bild wenig Sorgen machen. Das Vieh geht bestimmt bloss auf die Barrikaden, weil die Texturen irgendwie, nja ******* aussehen^^

EDIT: Oha, es gibt einen böse Wörterfilter auf PCGH, noch nie bemerkt^^


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Das ist doch ätzend... Ich will endlich mal jemanden unbemerkt töten können. Das nervt ja langsam, egal was ich benutze die stehen auf und rennen schreiend davon :/


----------



## Felixxz2 (13. November 2011)

Ahh werd noch ganz verrückt.....hab die ganze Zeit Abstürze, so alle 10-15min. Gibts da ne Lösung für?


----------



## NanoSoldier (13. November 2011)

Wie habt ihr die Sichtweite eingestellt? Ich hab die auf HOCH stehen. Alle anderen Einstellungen auf Sehr Hoch.


----------



## Schkaff (13. November 2011)

einfach genial: da humpel ich mit mit ach und krach aus der hexenhöhle raus in der ich fast draufgegangen wäre,  um erstmal gemütlich die nächtliche Waldkulisse zu bestaunen. UND ZACK kommt da dieser drache angeflogen!!! bin fast von stuhl geflogen. herrlich!!
1)www.imagebanana.com/view/t0cfgu6m/TESV2011111320444128.png
2)www.imagebanana.com/view/7rvlfuqq/TESV2011111320323412.png


----------



## vidman (13. November 2011)

Wollte nicht irgendwer wissen wo es Quecksilber gibt?

1. Südlich der Schimmernebelhöhlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. In Dämmerstern unten am Wasser neben dem Boot ist der Eingang zur Quecksilbermine.


MfG


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Boah ich hab die 2 bis jetzt besten Schwerter gefunden   Fluch des roten Adlers und Eduj  Beide 19dmg und geben Frost und Feuerschaden und lassen Gegner fliehen


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem meine Begleiterin (meinem Huscarl) ist verschwunden.
Ich hatte sie in einem Zimmer in der Akademie geparkt und nun war ich da und sie ist verschwunden!!
Wie bekomme ich sie wieder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

19 dmg sind nicht sooo viel...
Ich bin auf Stufe 16 mit einem Elfenschwert unterwegs, das bringt 31 mit allen mir bisher erhältlichen Erweiterungen (Schmiede-Skill ~40, Einhand ~50)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Per Schnellreise iwohin oder sie in der Feste einsammeln. idR taucht die wieder auf - außer sie ist tot


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. November 2011)

Wie kommt ihr denn alle mit der Bruderschaft in Kontakt? Gibts da ne Quest? Ich will endlich Zuhörer werden


----------



## wari (13. November 2011)

jesus, ich hab grad jemanden geköpft im kampf... is mir bisher nur 1mal passiert


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

In Windhelm umhören, da hörst du von einem Jungen der die Bruderschaft sucht.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

> 19 dmg sind nicht sooo viel...
> Ich bin auf Stufe 16 mit einem Elfenschwert unterwegs, das bringt 31 mit  allen mir bisher erhältlichen Erweiterungen (Schmiede-Skill ~40,  Einhand ~50)



Das Elfenschwert ist Einhand? Wie viele hast du davon? Denn ich denke 2x19 sind mehr als 31. Gibt dein Elfenschwert auch noch magische Schäden?


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt einen etwas älteren Spielstand geladen, eine Quest davor und jetzt steht sie vor mir!!
Dabei sollte sie doch dort oben bleiben!


Das war doch ein etwas seht alter Spielstand, won gestern, kopf gegen wand krach.

Meine leibwächterin hat keine LUST mehr zu warten und geht einfach!!!!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. November 2011)

moin,

bin level 21 und mein "altes gewetztes nordschwert" macht 36 schaden genau wie mein schmiedeskill gepimptes Himmelsstahlschwert.
einhandschwert skill 51/ schmiede skill 57

will garnicht wissen wie ein solches superschwert abgeht.

übrigesn: molag bals streitkolben bei selben skill: 34schaden(ohne schmieden da es ja schmieden 60 brauch)

auch gut: Dwemer Bogen(dies zwergen zeug) 25 schaden mit exquisiter schmiede verbesserung.(bogen +40% schaden geskillt)

mfg


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie repariert man eigentlich seine Ausrüstung??
> 
> Und wie zur hölle kann man jemanden unbemerkt töten??


 

musst du nicht. die wird nicht abgenutzt wie bei oblivion


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Systemneustart oder alternativ im Tankmanager unter Prozesse die Skyrim.exe vollständig beenden. Ansonsten den Steam Cache auf Fehler überprüfen.


 
Danke ich hatte bloß meinen PC neugestartet danach startete Skyrim wieder.


----------



## omega™ (13. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 19 dmg sind nicht sooo viel...
> Ich bin auf Stufe 16 mit einem Elfenschwert unterwegs, das bringt 31 mit  allen mir bisher erhältlichen Erweiterungen (Schmiede-Skill ~40,  Einhand ~50)


 
Ich hatte schon mit Stufe 7 eine Axt mit einem Schaden von 41, gut man muss dazu sagen, es ist eine 2H Waffe, derzeit bin ich Stufe 9.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem meine Begleiterin (meinem Huscarl) ist verschwunden.
> Ich hatte sie in einem Zimmer in der Akademie geparkt und nun war ich da und sie ist verschwunden!!
> Wie bekomme ich sie wieder?


 
schau mal in Drachenfeste (wo du sie "bekommen" hast). hab sie auch mal irgendwo aufm berg abgestellt weil sie mich nervte und dann kam irgendwann ein meldung sie hätte keine lust mehr und ist gegangen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

omega™;3637505 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte schon mit Stufe 7 eine Axt mit einem Schaden von 41, gut man muss dazu sagen, es ist eine 2H Waffe, derzeit bin ich Stufe 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Den Begriff "Spoilern" kennst du nicht oder?


 
Ich kenne mich nich so aus mit Screenshots, weiss gar nicht wie man die macht.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Ich habe einen etwas älteren Spielstand geladen.

Wo genau in Windhelm?


----------



## omega™ (13. November 2011)

Ich meinte damit, den Text mit dem "Werwolf" zu spoilern, die Funktion "



Spoiler



....


" gibt es hier scheinbar nicht, aber vllt. kannst du den Teil mit dem Werwolf eine andere Schriftfarbe geben, so dass man das ganze nicht mehr so gut lesen kann, damit es den ein oder anderen evtl. den Spielspaß nicht verdirbt.

Grüße

omega

PS: Sollte nicht böse gemeint sein.

//: Okay, es gibt doch die Spoiler Funktion 



Spoiler



TEXT



Spoiler



vor dem letzten "Spoiler" ein "/" davor setzen.


----------



## Legacyy (13. November 2011)

Meine Bilder Gallery:
Galerie: Skyrin - abload.de
Reingucken lohnt sich^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

Ich kann leider keinen Spoiler Text setzten das scheint bei mir nicht zu gehen oder ich habe was falsches eingegeben..


----------



## omega™ (13. November 2011)

Vor dem letztem Spoiler "S", sprich [/Spoiler]


----------



## ChaoZ (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen etwas älteren Spielstand geladen.
> 
> Wo genau in Windhelm?



Wenn du rein kommst rechts halten, an der Treppe vorbei in die Gasse.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

Ich weiss hier nich genau was ich machen soll..



Spoiler



In der Tiefenschmiede in Weißlauf kann ich mich zu einem Wehrwolf machen lassen meint ihr ich soll das tun oder nicht?


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Jemand von euch schonmal Krosis gesehn? Hab ich grade gefunden, war ein übelst harter Gegner und das hat er hinterlassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Ding bringt mir 20% auf Schlossknacken, Schiessen und Alchemie

Hab den an einem Drachenschrein oder so gefunden. Dort war auch ein Drache und an diesem Schrein erwarten mich gleich 3 neue Wörter oO
Immerhin hat mein Geisterassassine mir gut helfen können


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Ich finde dort niemanden.
Wie heißt der Typ?


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jemand von euch schonmal Krosis gesehn? Hab ich grade gefunden, war ein übelst harter Gegner und das hat er hinterlassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hab das teil verkauft 

bin Schwertmagier mit schwerer Rüstung, da brauch ich sowas nicht 


ich komm in der hauptquest immernoch nich weiter 



Spoiler



Sobald ich die Schriftrolle der Alten auf dem Gipfel bei Paarthurnax lese und dann in der Vision bin kommt einfach kein Alduin!!!


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Hehe für alle die sich ein Pferd kaufen wollen 
Achtung Spoiler!


Spoiler



Bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft bekommt man später eins... mit rot glühenden Augen...


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Für die dunkle Bruderschaft muss noch doch nach Windhelm, oder?


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Für die dunkle Bruderschaft muss noch doch nach Windhelm, oder?


 
Ja dort ist ein Junge in einem Haus mit dem musst du reden und seinen Auftrag erfüllen, danach wenn der Auftrag erledigt ist einmal pennen gehen


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Sagt doch gleich das der in einem Haus ist, ich habe nur auf der Straße gesucht.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hehe für alle die sich ein Pferd kaufen wollen
> Achtung Spoiler!
> 
> 
> ...


 

ahh, gibts da wieder Schattenstute?


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ahh, gibts da wieder Schattenstute?


 
Oh ja Phantom irgendwas heißt das Vieh


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (13. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Höhere Rüstung wie die Stahlrüstung ich hab alle meine Stahlrüstungsteile ebend auf Hochwertig verbessert


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

Ebenerz, Orkisch, Deadra, Drachen, Vulkanglas 

hab das jetzt nur mal aus dem Schmiedekunst-Perk geholt. keine ahnung nach welcher reihenfolge und welches Leichte und Schwere Rüstung ist


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Wow ich glaube ich habe grade die Dunkle Bruderschaft durchgespielt... ich bin überrascht was das für ein Ende nahm....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Ich skille grade die Schmiedekunst, will Drachenschuppen-Rüstungsteile


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich skille grade die Schmiedekunst, will Drachenschuppen-Rüstungsteile


 
wie skillt man die am besten? einfach irgendwelche low rüstungteile schmieden, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Ich schmiede Lederarmschienen [1x Leder + 2x Lederstreifen] und Silberringe [1x Silberbarren] am Fließband, nach 24h kannst das Zeug beim ansässigen Schmied neu kaufen bzw das geschmiedete verkaufen. Dummerweise hab ich gerade gut 7.000 Gold dafür verprasst und werde erst mal weiter questen gehen ... dabei ist Schmiedekunst erst bei LVL 53


----------



## EnergyCross (13. November 2011)

hört sich doch ganz gut an. naja bis auf das Gold 

ich glaub ich geh aber nicht direkt auf Drachenrüstung. dauert mir dann doch ein wenig zu lange  vielleicht Ebenerz - falls das Schwere Rüstung ist. 

naja ich verschwind. genug skyrim für heute  müssten etwa 13 stunden gewesen sein


----------



## Glantir (13. November 2011)

Vorhin nen Drachen gefunden der einfach nicht landen wollte, was mich als Nahkämpfer natürlich hat dumm aussehen lassen.... ^^ der einstieg in die dunkle Bruderschaft ist echt geil gemacht  

@Motörhead


Spoiler



Ich hab mich verwandeln lassen, du bist danach immun gegen Krankheiten und kannst dich einmal am Tag verwandeln. So lange du dich an niemanden nährst hält die Verwandlung aber auch nicht allzu lang an. Anders als in Bloodmoon kannst du dich verwandeln musst dich aber nicht verwandeln.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> vielleicht Ebenerz - falls das Schwere Rüstung ist.


Ebenerz war seit jeher schwer iirc.


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

Hab grad die Rüstung der Klingen inklusive das Schwert Drachenfluch gefunden  Findet man 



Spoiler



wenn man bei der Story das mit Esbern macht, in diesem Tempel der Himmelzuflucht


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Vorhin nen Drachen gefunden der einfach nicht landen wollte, was mich als Nahkämpfer natürlich hat dumm aussehen lassen.... ^^ der einstieg in die dunkle Bruderschaft ist echt geil gemacht
> 
> @Motörhead
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deine Antwort, ich werde mir morgen überlegen ob ich das mache?? Bin gerade auf einer Ziemlich langen Reise in den Nordwesten da muss ich jemaden Finden der gefangen gehalten wird ich soll mich da mit jemanden Treffen aus Weißlauf für den Überfall, bin gerade an einer Burg vorbeigekommen die gar nicht als Ziel markiert war hab da so wie es aussieht alle umgebracht hab da so ein Einhandschwert bekommen mit so Zacken, ich bin jetzt schon bei 16 Std Spielzeit und es ist immer noch nicht abgestürzt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. November 2011)

Behalten die Händler eigentlich alles, was man ihnen verkauft?
Wenn ich lese, das man sich iwann ne Drachenrüstung schmieden kann will ich die Schuppen wieder x]


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2011)

Ich bin ja grundsätzlich jemand der so ein Spiel einfach nicht versteht,  aber wegen der vielen guten Bewertungen hab ichs mir jetzt auch mal gekauft.

Frage: Wie kann ich denn meinen Schrei auffüllen? 
Bin gerade bei den Graubärtigen, hab den Schrei ausgewählt, beim drücken von Y kommt nix.
Da steht nur irgendwas mit aufladen 15.
Ich hab auch so'n Vampirstab, der auf einmal nichtmehr funktionierte und ich sollte irgendwas auffüllen..

Help pls?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. November 2011)

Also eigentlich sollte der mit y auslösen, wenn du das nicht umgestellt hast.
Drück mal deine Schreitaste etwas länger, dann sollte das klappen.

Was den Stab angeht. Die haben eine Begrenzte Zahl an Zaubern, bis Sie aufgeladen werden müssen. Wie das in Skyrim läuft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2011)

Geht ja doch, sry ist die uhrzeit.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Eine Nachricht habe ich aber noch für heute..ich hab ca Anfang diesem Jahres zum ersten mal von Skyrim erfahren kannte gar kein Elder Scrolls hab mir Oblivion GOTJ Edition gekauft doch hatte es dann nicht mehr so ausgiebig gespielt, wollte mir dann TW2 kaufen hatte es auch gemacht doch ich hab das Spiel Verschweisst wieder abgegeben, freute mich dann tierisch auf Skyrim doch dann kam B3 leider stürtze dies in sehr unregelmäßigen Abständen immer ab, doch einige Tage vor dem 11.11 , habe ich alle paar Minuten auf YT geschaut nach Lets Plays für die PC Version die aber noch nicht veröffentlicht waren, ich hatte mich so auf Skyrim gefreut, ich muss an dieser Stelle sagen Skyrim ist für mich das Beste RPG aller zeiten, es macht unendlich viel spass ich hätte vor zwei Wochen nicht gedacht was das Spiel für eine Unglaubliche vielfalt hat, es ist einfach unbeschreiblich und immer wenn ich für ca 3 Stunden in Himmelsreich abgetaucht bin weiss ich dann vor lauter Freude gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu erzählen ich kann mich bei der vielfalt gar nicht mehr an Namen oder Bereiche erinnern, ich bin jedenfalls bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, ich hoff ich werde mehrere Hundert Stunden damit beschäftigt sein, und dann ganz sicher nocheinmal durchspielen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. November 2011)

Mal was anderes.
Ist der Construction Tool eigentlich schon released worden oder gibt es da schon ein Datum?


----------



## Naix (14. November 2011)

Hi 
ich hab ein problem und zwar schliest sich das spiel ab und zu ohne fehlermeldung oder sonst was is einfach nur weg und das nervt langsam kommt zwar nur etwa in 1-2 stunden einmal vor aber nervt halt trozdem kennt das problem wer und hat ne lösung das mit den soundeinstellungen hab ich schon getestet keine wirkung


----------



## Schkaff (14. November 2011)

hey leuts, bisher bin ich verschont geblieben, aber jetzt treffen auch mich die programmabstürze sehr hart. Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen einzigen ca 20h spielzeit, und nu kommen sie sofort sobald ich einen beliebigen spielstand lade( 1-10s bis zum absturz). dabei habe ich gemerkt das mein ram voll läuft bis 2gb und dann rapide absinkt(taskmanager). Ich vermute mal, dass dies auch bei anderen usern der fall sein könnte. was ich allerdings komisch finde ist, das bisher das game max 800mb ram benötigte. weis da jemand was zu tun ist??

gruß


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

Das Game stürzt unter anderem auch bei diesem Esbern Typen ab. Auf Skyrimnexus.com gibt es einen Fix dafür  


btw @ Mötorhead
TW2 lohnt sich wirklich, es war bis Skyrim für mich das beste RPG das ich je gespielt habe


----------



## Schkaff (14. November 2011)

mmh mal schauen, also bei mir isses auf jeden fall das speicherproblem...lädt aus unerklärlichen gründen bis max und dann is sense apropo, welchen fix meinste?


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

ich fand tw2 total schlecht :/

die startiinsel hat noch spaß gemacht, danach hats mir nichmehr gefallen... hat sich am ende wien schlauchrpg gespielt..

bin aktuell mal vom freiheitskaempfenden Vikingerimage weg und spiele meinen char so böse wies nur geht  wird jetzt demnaechst den assasinen beitreten und übe mich im klauen.. den bösen look hat er auch schon 

undschuldige bauern überfällt er natürlich auch auf seinen streifzügen.. naja, überfallen.. wohl eher hinrichten 

spoilergefahr bei den bildern.. und falls sie gegen irgendwelche jugendschutzrichtlinien verstoßen, möge man sie entfernen und mir verzeihen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. November 2011)

@Naix

Ist ein häufiges Problem, hat hast jeder hier mindestens 1x gehabt.

Lösung ist leider keine bekannt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

Also das Spiel ist einfach der HAMMMER! Aufjeden Fall (Für mich) GOTY. 

Bin bei der dunklen Bruderschaft und hab da soweit alle Quests gemacht. Jetzt kommen nur noch "einfache" Auftragsmorde 

Dann hab ich mich noch mit der Tierwelt vereint  einfach episch 
Man hat soviele möglichkeiten einfach nur OMG  ich glaub das kann man 20 mal durchspielen nd hat immer noch nicht alle Quests/Möglichkeiten gespielt ^^

Btw. die Bruderschaft ist geil  Genau wie in Oblivion...^^

Edit:

Bin am Überlegen mir das Lösungsbuch zukaufen, einfach um nach den 3-4 mal durchspielen mal zu checken obs da noch was gibt.. mmh, was meint ihr?


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Wie heißt der Typ den man dafür anreden muss?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Typ den man dafür anreden muss?



Für was?


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Die dunkle Bruderschaft.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die dunkle Bruderschaft.


 
ääähm 



Spoiler



In Windhelm, bekommt man am Eingang gleich mit wie Frauen über einen Aventus Arentino reden, ist son kleiner Bengel. Wenn du sie drauf ansprichst kriegste auch die Quest. Aufjeden Fall hat der Bengel halt die dunkle Bruderschaft gerufen und hält dich dann halt von einen für den. Also sollst du eine arme Frau die ein Waisenhaus in Rifton führt umbringen. (Am besten sagst du da noch das du aus der dunklen Bruderschaft bist, also man hat die möglichkeit das zu sagen bevor man sie killt. Dann legste dich irgendwo schlafen (Egal wie lange) und ZACK biste drinne 


 
Edit:

Spoiler korregiert, so ist es jetzt richtig.


----------



## Rizzard (14. November 2011)

Woher bekommt man eigentlich Rezepte für diesen Alchemy-Tisch? Hab keine Ahnung was ich da mischen kann.

Und kann man mehreren Fraktionen beitreten? Ich arbeite aktuell für die Gefährten, würde aber auch gerne später für andere Fraktionen arbeiten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

Ich bin in der Bruderschaft und bei den Gefährten... scheint also möglich zu sein, in mehreren Fraktionen zu sein.

Ab und zu finde ich irgendwelche Rezepte für Zaubertränke, ich glaub du musst Zutaten Sammeln und einfach ausprobieren. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, weil WAYNE Interessiert Alchemy


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man eigentlich Rezepte für diesen Alchemy-Tisch? Hab keine Ahnung was ich da mischen kann.
> 
> Und kann man mehreren Fraktionen beitreten? Ich arbeite aktuell für die Gefährten, würde aber auch gerne später für andere Fraktionen arbeiten.


 
Bisher konnte man immer allen Fraktionen beitreten in den TES-Spielen. 

Ich habs gestern Abend angezockt. Die Grafik haut einen jetzt nicht direkt um, dafür kann ich schön flüssig mit 4x SGSSAA spielen, das freut mein Grafikfetischistenherz.


----------



## Clonemaster (14. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen mir das Lösungsbuch zukaufen, einfach um nach den 3-4 mal durchspielen mal zu checken obs da noch was gibt.. mmh, was meint ihr?



Man kann das Spiel nicht wirklich durchspielen, es kommen immer wieder neue, zufällig generierte
 Quests. Irgendwann unterscheiden sie sich kaum noch.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Man kann das Spiel nicht wirklich durchspielen, es kommen immer wieder neue, zufällig generierte
> Quests. Irgendwann unterscheiden sie sich kaum noch.



Zufällig generierte? 
Kann ich kaum glauben..mmh na wobei bei der dunklen Bruderschaft ist es ja fast schon so, bringe den um, bring den um.. Ok war vorher nichts anderes, aber da war mehr drumherum


----------



## Clonemaster (14. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Zufällig generierte?
> Kann ich kaum glauben..mmh na wobei bei der dunklen Bruderschaft ist es ja fast schon so, bringe den um, bring den um.. Ok war vorher nichts anderes, aber da war mehr drumherum


 
Hab das mittlerweile mehrmals auf diversen Seiten gelesen. 

Für einige Questgegenstände gibt es mehrere Fundmöglichkeiten. 
z.B. Fragmente von Wuuthrad (Gefährten Q)


----------



## Dwayne1988 (14. November 2011)

Kann man eigentlich den Kaiserlichen udn den Sturmäntel beitreten (beiden fronten zusammen nbeitreten)? Im moment finde ich es etwas mies udn habe keine lust in Haus X in weißlauf einzubrechen um Beweise für eine Delikate Entführung zu bekommen? Hat das jemand ohne einbrechen gelöst? (geht um die Hauptfraktionen von Weißlauf ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.)


----------



## Toroges (14. November 2011)

Mal wohl eine dumme frage, wie kann ich meine tragkraft erhöhen, stehe immer noch bei 300 und bin knapp lvl 7 ?


----------



## EnergyCross (14. November 2011)

Toroges schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wohl eine dumme frage, wie kann ich meine tragkraft erhöhen, stehe immer noch bei 300 und bin knapp lvl 7 ?



Normal mit ausdauer, oder? 
Bin mir nicht sicher. Hab bisher nur magie und leben geskillt


----------



## Clonemaster (14. November 2011)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass sich Tragkraft durch Ausdauer erhöht.

Es gibt auch nützliche Stiefel verschiedener Rüstungsgattungen mit z.B. +30 Tragkraft.


----------



## Toroges (14. November 2011)

Ah ok habe bis jetzt alles in Gesundheit gesteckt, danke euch


----------



## Dwayne1988 (14. November 2011)

Pro ein Ausdauer Steigerung wird die tragkraft um 5 erhoeht.
Mit mehr Ausdauer kannst auch spezial angriffe als Krieger starten wie koepfen, vorrausgesetzt man hat es gelernt.
Also beides skillen so istan auch im Kampf schneller.


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

Neue hilfreiche Mods:
Skyrim 4GB Tutorial at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Map in full 3D at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

Das ist auch immer richtig kake, wenn man 1000 Wertvolle Dinge findet und dann ist man Überlastet, was schmeiß ich jetzt bloß weg?!

zum Glück hab ich ein Begleiter den ich alles geben kann 

Btw.

Weiß jemand was man mit Azuras Stern machen kann, sobald man diesen geschenkt bekommen hat?
Kennt jemanden einen guten Händler mit viel Geld? Die anderen haben immer nur 2000 Gold und bei meinen Sachen reicht das nur für 2-3 Teile -.-



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Pro ein Ausdauer Steigerung wird die tragkraft um 5 erhoeht.
> Mit mehr Ausdauer kannst auch spezial angriffe als Krieger starten wie koepfen, vorrausgesetzt man hat es gelernt.
> Also beides skillen so istan auch im Kampf schneller.



Man kann auch ohne Ausdauer köpfen, das muss man unter "Einhand" skillen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (14. November 2011)

Wie komme ich den aus der Akademie nach Norden zu Septimus Signus? Ich find den weg einfach nicht. Die Weltkarte ist ja auch denkbar unbrauchbar -.-
Vor lauter Wolken seh ich absolut nichts mehr.


----------



## Toroges (14. November 2011)

Jo die Map ist mal wirklich grausam, ist halt für den Konsolen Müll ich hoffe da ja auf baldigen MOD


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

@Kaeps
benutz mal den 3D Map Mod aus meinem Link oben, damit kannste überall gucken, net nur aus dieser bescheuerten Vogelperspektive.
So sieht das dann aus:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/images/145-2-1321231718.jpg
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/images/145-2-1321231718.jpg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

Oho, die CE kostet "nur" noch 128€  Wenn sie bei 80 angelangt ist kauf ich sie mir 

Also mit dem Menü und der Landkarte hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.. Hab mir erst Sorgen gemacht, da einige das stark bemängelt haben (bevor ich das Game hatte) aber ich komm damit gut klar.


----------



## mMn (14. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das ist auch immer richtig kake, wenn man 1000 Wertvolle Dinge findet und dann ist man Überlastet, was schmeiß ich jetzt bloß weg?!
> 
> zum Glück hab ich ein Begleiter den ich alles geben kann
> 
> ...



Ich habe ihn noch nicht, aber bei Azuras Stern handelt es sich normalerweise um einen wiederverwendbaren Seelenstein.


Edit: Hat noch keiner die Schnellreise mit der Kutsche probiert, bei mir funktionierts nicht. Bezahlt => Eingestiegen => Nix


----------



## l00p (14. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Neue hilfreiche Mods:
> Skyrim 4GB Tutorial at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> Map in full 3D at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


 
hast Du die FXAA Post Process Mod mal ausprobiert?

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das auf die Performance auswirkt.

Auf den Screenshots sieht es sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Rizzard (14. November 2011)

Wo findet man eigentlich die Begleiterin welche man vom Aarl bekommt nachdem man den ersten Drachen erschlagen hat?
Musste sie weg schicken und hab kein Plan wo die jetzt auf mich wartet.


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

l00p schrieb:


> hast Du die FXAA Post Process Mod mal ausprobiert?
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das auf die Performance auswirkt.
> Auf den Screenshots sieht es sehr interessant aus.


 Bin noch bis 16h arbeiten, kann hier leider nix testen. 
Das wird so ca. 3-5fps kosten, sieht aber um einiges besser aus als Standart (Gibt es ja auch schon für andere Spiele, daher kann man das vergleichen)


----------



## The_Rock (14. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig generierte?
> Kann ich kaum glauben



Ich hab das Spiel zwar noch nicht, hab einpaar Zufallsquest aber in nem Stream gesehn. Da is der Typ 3x gestorben und is immer an einer Stelle vorbei, wo ihn dann jeweils ne andere Quest erwartet hat. Das sind dann wohl die Zufallsquest (die aber scheinbar fixe Spawnpunkte haben!?)


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (14. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man eigentlich Rezepte für diesen Alchemy-Tisch? Hab keine Ahnung was ich da mischen kann.



Babette aus der dunklen Bruderschaft hat diverse Rezepte, allerdings überwiegend Gifte. Bin mir sicher, dass du im Winterhold College fündig wirst, bei den ganzen Magiern 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Und kann man mehreren Fraktionen beitreten? Ich arbeite aktuell für die Gefährten, würde aber auch gerne später für andere Fraktionen arbeiten.



Bin bisher den Gefährten, der Bruderschaft, und dem College beigetreten, die schließen sich zum Glück nicht aus. Kam allerdings bei einer Gruppe leicht in Bedrängnis, weil... (Achtung Spoiler)



Spoiler



..die Stormcloaks bei mir Dragonreach eingenommen haben, wo die Gefährten ansässig sind


----------



## Mr.Fore (14. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wo findet man eigentlich die Begleiterin welche man vom Aarl bekommt nachdem man den ersten Drachen erschlagen hat?
> Musste sie weg schicken und hab kein Plan wo die jetzt auf mich wartet.


 
Bei mir sitzt sie brav an einem der langen Tische direkt vor dem Thron...


----------



## Rizzard (14. November 2011)

s3nSeLeZz schrieb:


> Babette aus der dunklen Bruderschaft hat diverse Rezepte, allerdings überwiegend Gifte. Bin mir sicher, dass du im Winterhold College fündig wirst, bei den ganzen Magiern


 
Ok dann werd ich mal abwarten. Bis jetzt hab ich nämlich noch so gut wie garnichts in dieser Hinsicht.




Mr.Fore schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt sie brav an einem der langen Tische direkt vor dem Thron...


 
Bei mir saß sie leider nicht da. Muss ich einfach nochmal dort nachsehen, vielleicht war sie das letzte mal nur kurz auf Toilette^^


Anderes Thema:
Was haltet ihr von einem separaten Thread, in dem nur Mods behandelt und verlinkt werden?


----------



## Naix (14. November 2011)

l00p schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du die FXAA Post Process Mod mal ausprobiert?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das auf die Performance auswirkt.
> 
> Auf den Screenshots sieht es sehr interessant aus.



Merk keinen unterschied in sachen Performance aber die grafik sieht mit dem mod um welten besser aus


----------



## vidman (14. November 2011)

Wie hoch habt ihr dei Grafikeinstellungen mit einer GTX460/1G geschraubt? Sobald ich von Mittel auf Hoch gehe oder auch nur AA erhöhe bleibt das Spiel im Ladebildschirm hängen spielt jedoch schon Sounds ab.
Heißt das ganze sieht momentan noch recht bescheiden bei mir aus. 


MfG


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

Die Texturen in Windhelm sehen auch grässlich aus. Da kann man meinen, man zocket Morrowind


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> Was haltet ihr von einem separaten Thread, in dem nur Mods behandelt und verlinkt werden?


 Super Idee, da kann man dann wenigstens auch gescheid helfen  


Naix schrieb:


> Merk keinen unterschied in sachen Performance aber die grafik sieht mit dem mod um welten besser aus


Irgendwie bekommt kein Hersteller was vernünftiges hin.... da muss man erst immer selbst Hand anlegen -.-


----------



## Ralle@ (14. November 2011)

Selbst ist eben der PC zocker


----------



## utakata (14. November 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit aus? Ist die Welt lebendig, bzw. lädt sie zum Erkunden ein? Wäre mein erstes Elder Scrolls...


 
[FONT=&quot]Also Skyrim ist auch mein erstes Elder Scrolls. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich muss sagen ich bin einfach nur überwältigt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Geniales Spiel! Von den Abstürzen habe ich nicht viel bemerkt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nur irgendwie machen die Sounds scheinbar Probleme.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aber wenn du RPG's magst wirst du Skyrim lieben. <-- klingt wie irgend eine scheiss Werbung xD ist aber so^^[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe erst wenige Stunden hinter mir und es ist einfach[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]eines der besten Spiele die ich seit langem gespielt habe![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es ist relativ Einsteiger freundlich und ich finde auch den Faden, ohne irgendwelche Elder Scrolls Vorkenntnisse.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich bin noch nicht viel rumgekommen und kann das mit der Lebendigkeit der Welt noch nicht so beurteilen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Aber Skyrim ist jeden Franken (meinetwegen auch Euro [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) wert.[/FONT]

Kann das Spiel definitiv mit gutem Gewissen weiter empfelen.

Gruss Kevin



Robonator schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber mal Zeit bin nun schon bei ca 14 Stunden Spielzeit


habe auch schon 10 stunden hinter mir ohne einen einzigen absturz.. ^^


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

Naix schrieb:


> Merk keinen unterschied in sachen Performance aber die grafik sieht mit dem mod um welten besser aus


 Hast du das schon installiert? Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen, welche dateien in dem inFX_Shader Ordner sind? Vlt. brauch ich das ja gar net zu laden, weil ich schon alles da hab  Bloom, Color Correction, DoF etc.^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Naix schrieb:


> Merk keinen unterschied in sachen Performance aber die grafik sieht mit dem mod um welten besser aus


 
Wo bekomme ich denn diesen Mod, ist er zu empfehlen? Achso ich habs gefunden gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## matte1987 (14. November 2011)

ich hab jetzt auch bisschen an der .ini rumgeschraubt, gefällt mir soweit auch ganz gut, aber mir ist folgendest aufgefallen:
wenn ich meine schatten betrachte, die durch ein lagerfeuer verursacht werden, schauen die übelst verpixelt aus, furchtbar!
weiß da jemand abhilfe?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Hat von euch auch jemand in manchen Schatten von Streuchern so ein Zittern alle paar Secunden?


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

@Motörhead
Das Zittern kommt davon, dass die Sonne ingame ein Stück weiter rückt und dann die Schatten neu berechnet werden 
Schon mal diesen FXAA Mod probiert?

Wer pixelige Schatten oder andere Probleme hat, bitte mal meine Config probieren (d3d9.dll\enbseries.ini sind optional) : 
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|373dt|966829452|Skyrim_.rar|2421|R~94616FFFEE5B4FD437381A074760E522|0|0


----------



## matte1987 (14. November 2011)

@Legacyy: File not found...


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

och mann... wenn ich auf den Link klicke geht das aber  dann such ich den grad noch mal raus.....

DAS MUSS JETZ ABER GEHN!!!
_https://rapidshare.com/files/966829452/Skyrim_.rar_


----------



## matte1987 (14. November 2011)

Danke erstmal! ich habs jetzt ausprobiert und die Schatten schauen schon bei weitem besser aus... zwar auch noch leicht pixelig, aber ned so schlimm... 
Jedoch soll man dir bescheid geben, wenn die Performance stark sinkt... das is bei mir der Fall 
hab nen Phenom 2 955 und ne Radeon 4890, bisher lief das spiel auf höchsten einstellungen (1920*1080) tadellos...
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

Ich guck heute abend noch mal, vlt bekomm ich die restlichen Pixel noch irgendwie weg.

du hast doch auch die enbseries.ini im Hauptverzeichnis drin, oder?
öffne die Datei mal mit einem Editor und änder folgende Werte ab (das zieht in meiner Config sehr viel Leistung):

[SSAO_SSIL]
SamplingQuality=2
SamplingRange=0.1
SizeScale=1
SourceTexturesScale=0.5
FilterQuality=1
AOAmount=1.5
ILAmount=1.0

sollte dann um einiges flüssiger laufen....


----------



## matte1987 (14. November 2011)

Seit ich deine Sachen drinne hab, hängt sich das Spiel beim Laden-Bildschirm auf... 
beim 1. Test bin ich dann in Taskmanager gewechselt, und dann gings auf einmal wieder, aber mittlerweile geht auch das nicht mehr...
ich komm zum LadenBildschirm und dann is Feierabend


----------



## Onkeldieter (14. November 2011)

Bei mir genau das gleiche.

Geht garnichts mehr.
Hab die Dateien dann wieder gelöscht gleiches Problem :/


Edit: Hab die Systemini + die Prefs nun mal gelöscht und jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehn


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. November 2011)

Verstehe nicht warum ihr gleich paar Tage nach Relaease sofort an den Datein rumpfuschen wollt...
Selbst schuld wenn das Spiel dann abstürtzt  *hust* Dieter *hust*

Ich warte erstmal ab was da noch so kommt. Aber vorerst: SUCHTEN SUCHTEN SUCHTEN 

Weiß jemand ob DLC´s kommen sollen? Wäre mit das einzige Spiel wo ich dafür bereit wäre.


----------



## Koma 3000 (14. November 2011)

Ich konnte leider noch nicht wirklich viel spielen, hab daher keine Ahnung, wie das mit der Verteilung der Skillpunkte, Perks und Levelaufstiege so läuft.

Die Stufen steigt man jetzt durch gesammelte Erfahrung auf?
Und nicht mehr durch benutzen der Fertigkeiten?

Kann ich noch alle Fertigkeiten auf max bekommen?
Und einschränken muss ich mich nur in der Wahl der Perks?

Hab dazu leider noch keine Quelle gefunden und da ich grad ma Stufe 2 bin, würde ich es gern gleich richtig anpacken. Bei Oblivion hatte ich auch alles auf 100, da will ich, wenn möglich, wieder hin.


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

Für alle die Probleme haben:
ich setz mich heute abend noch mal dran^^ (liegt bestimmt an den Memory Einstellungen.....)

Währenddessen könnt ihr euch eigene Configs basteln lassen: SKYRIM | Do Not Argue aktuell in der V1.4 ( ich hatte noch die 1.0 als Grundlage für meine Settings benutzt )

DLC's werden bestimmt kommen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Motörhead
> Das Zittern kommt davon, dass die Sonne ingame ein Stück weiter rückt und dann die Schatten neu berechnet werden
> Schon mal diesen FXAA Mod probiert?
> 
> ...


 
Danke..ich hatte vorhin 3 Stunden mit dem Mod aus dem Nexus Forum gespielt wiedermal ohne Probleme, ich bin jetzt Stufe 12 dachte Volounrod oder so ähnlich wäre jetzt ein Kinderspiel, aber nöscht is die 3 Letzten gegner sind momentan unbezwingbar, da macht der Hauptgegner zwei mal einen hefigen hieb und ich kann noch so viel Zaubertränke benutzen ich gehe sofort tot und das auch auf kleinester Schwierigkeitsstufe, ich werde wohl erst mit Stufe ~30 dort wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## computerkind (14. November 2011)

Grüße an alle Skyrim Fans,
ich versuche gerade die englische Sprachausgabe zum laufen zu bringen. Also gesprochene Sprache Englisch alles andere Deutsch. Habe dazu die unten verlinkte Anleitung benutzt:
Howto: Skyrim Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln
Funktioniert im Grunde auch. Allerdings gibt es ein Problem. Schon ganz am Anfang, wenn der erste Gefangene hingerichtetr wird, gibt es so eine Art Scriptfehler: Die Pristerin gibt Ihren Segen und normalerweise unterbricht der Gefangene sie. Dies geschieht nun nicht mehr. Sie hört einfach auf zu reden und der Nord und alle stehen nur blöd in der Gegend rum. Die einzige Möglichkeit die Handlung (den Script) weiterzuführen, ist abzuspeichern und neu zu laden. Das geht dann so weiter. Ich vermute, dass irgendwie das Timing nicht stimmt, eventuell weil die Pristerin auf Englisch länger braucht um ihren Satz zu sagen. Ich kenne mich mit der Mechanik da nicht so aus. Spielt irgendwer auch mit Englischer Sprache und kennt eine Lösung oder weis ob das im späteren Spielverlauf nicht mehr auftritt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

spiele das spiel komplett auf englisch, hätte ehrlich gesagt keine lust auf deutsches gelaber.. die englischen sprecher sind teilweise genial 

weiß jemand nun konrekt, ob man mehreren fraktionen oder gilden beiwohnen kann?

aktuell bin ich bei den stormcloaks und bei den companions, hab aber noch keine entscheidende quests dort absolviert.. vermute mal das wird gehen, sonst verpasst man ja etliche questreihen und storyelemente


----------



## computerkind (14. November 2011)

eben deshalb versuche ich ja das "englische gelaber" zum laufen zu bringen 
allerdings wäre es mir lieb, wenn questlogs, bücher, inventar, items, etc deutsch wären, da das sonst schon arg mühsam sein kann. Deshalb die Vorgehensweise nach dem Link im ersten Post.


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

die bücher lesen is teilweise etwas anstrengend auf englisch, ja.. saß gestern im bard college und hab bestimmt ne halbe stunde nur bücher gelesen.. da sind 2 quests bei rausgesprungen^^

die mühe lohnt sich also, außerdem sinds teilweise schöne geschichten^^


----------



## ChaoZ (14. November 2011)

Mich nervt etwas, dass auf der Map keine Straßen eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mich nervt etwas, dass auf der Map keine Straßen eingezeichnet sind.


 
mich nervt meine Roccat Kone mit dem gebrochenen Mausrad - kann nicht zoomen


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

> ich fand tw2 total schlecht :/
> 
> die startiinsel hat noch spaß gemacht, danach hats mir nichmehr gefallen... hat sich am ende wien schlauchrpg gespielt..



Ich hoffe wir reden von The Witcher 2 und nicht von Two Worlds 2  



> apropo, welchen fix meinste?


Den Esbern Fix



btw läuft der Inject FXAA Mod eigentlich auch in Verbindung mit ENB?  
Und es wäre vieleicht hilfreich wenn es einen neuen Thread für die Mods gibt, oder das nützliche Mods auf der ersten Seite mit eingetragen werden


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Die Bücher die ich gefunden hatte haben ca 80(!) gewogen, also zusammen ist mir beim abladen aufgefallen.
Lesen muss ich noch alle!


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

Die Bücher sind teilweise echt interessant.


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Die Verbeseerungen erhält man zT auch einfach durchs reinschauen.

Was ich zT komisch finde, ich kann das Gold auf dem Tresen mitnehmen, aber alles andere wäre klauen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Spielt jemand auch mit dem Mod aus dem Nexus Forum der sieht einfach geil aus und so leicht zu installieren


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Spielt jemand auch mit dem Mod aus dem Nexus Forum der sieht einfach geil aus und so leicht zu installieren


 
Welcher? Es gibt nicht grad wenige   meinste FXAA? Teste ich grad
Sieht unnormal aus.. irgendwie komisch... 
btw was mir grad auffällt: Wenn ich STRG+F12 drücke dann läuft mein Spiel irgendwie schneller. Sieht aus wie n Speedhack


----------



## ChaoZ (14. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt jemand auch mit dem Mod aus dem Nexus Forum der sieht einfach geil aus und so leicht zu installieren



Macht der Performancetechnisch wirklich nix wie hier mal gesagt wurde? Bei meinem System läuft das Spiel auf mittel-hoch so gerade flüssig, weitere Ruckler kann ich da nicht brauchen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Ich hab diesen hier installiert sieht bombastisch aus ganz besonders in Höhlen und auch viele Pflanzen und Streucher sehen einfach viel farbenfroher aus.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 14.11.2011 um 16:57 ----------




ChaoZ schrieb:


> Macht der Performancetechnisch wirklich nix wie hier mal gesagt wurde? Bei meinem System läuft das Spiel auf mittel-hoch so gerade flüssig, weitere Ruckler kann ich da nicht brauchen.


 
Das Spiel läuft bei mir damit sogar noch flüssiger und ich höre es an meinen beiden Grafikkarten das die dadurch Ständig gleich ausgelastet werden, ohne Mod hatte ich das Gefühl das die Karten mal leiser und mal lauter werden.
Hab zwei MSI 570 Twin Frozr III Power Edition.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. November 2011)

Ich hab eine HD5670  Ich installier den Mod heute mal.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. November 2011)

So, vielleicht mögen manche hier in dem Thread zu den Charakteren mitmachen 

[Sammelthread] Skyrim: Zeigt her eure Charaktere!


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

Was habt ihr bei der Installation des FXAA Mods ausgewählt?


----------



## EnergyCross (14. November 2011)

weiß einer ob die Vulkanglasrüstung Leicht oder Schwer ist?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Ich hab das allererste von ganz oben genommen. Um eine Drachenrüstung zu bekommen reichen da nur Drachenschuppen? Wo gibt es denn einen Schmied das ich soetwas anfertigen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen warum das Game bei 60 FPS gelockt ist? Mein Kumpel kommt auch auf 80 FPS. Aber bei mir sinds immer max 60. Auch wenn ich aufn Boden gugge. 

VSync ist in der Ini aus, auch im Treiber (nvidia) ist alles standard. 

Und in Weißlauf hab ich auch Framedrops (von 60 auf 36, 35 usw), fühlt sich irgendwie alles wie Vsync an


----------



## D3N$0 (14. November 2011)

Gibts bis jetzt eig Hinweise an was es liegen könnte das das game so oft einfach abstürtzt? Solangsam verdribt mir das nämlich den Spielspaß...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Wo finde ich den VSync bei mir im Launcher gibt es die Funktion nicht. Wie genau kann ich das denn ausschalten?


----------



## Glantir (14. November 2011)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Gibts bis jetzt eig Hinweise an was es liegen könnte das das game so oft einfach abstürtzt? Solangsam verdribt mir das nämlich den Spielspaß...



Scheinbar verursacht Xfire Probleme meinte zumindest jemand im PcGames Forum Skyrim stürzt ständig ab. bin noch nicht zum testen gekommen ^^.


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Ich hab es mit der dunkeln Bruderschaft jetzt erledigt. 1 Pfeil und es war fertig.



Spoiler



Wie wird man Mitglied in der Diebesgilde?



Leider habe ich im Gespräch nicht aufgepasst und dann feststellen müssen das man gar kein Buch hat mit den Gesprächen.


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

Oh mann ist das ein Epischer Ort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Okay hab ne Lösung gefunden zu dem Vsync prob, es ließ sich nur über den Treiber erzwingen das es deaktiviert ist. Die Ini-EInstellungen hatten keine Auswirkungen bei Vsync. 

Hab aber dennoch Framedrops, ich brauch unbedingt meine 2. GTX wieder aus der RMA


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

Findet ihr auch, wenn man als Magier spielt, das Spiel viel zu einfach ist? Konnte vorhin einen Drachen und einen Blutdrachen killen, ohne auch nur einen einzigen HP zu verlieren


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Findet ihr auch, wenn man als Magier spielt, das Spiel viel zu einfach ist? Konnte vorhin einen Drachen und einen Blutdrachen killen, ohne auch nur einen einzigen HP zu verlieren


 
Ich find das Spiel allgemein zu einfach oO Hab atm Doppelklingen und fast alles was mir begegnet ist n Onehit :/  Ausser eben Drachen aber selbst die kill ich schnell wenn sie mal gelandet sind.


----------



## Clonemaster (14. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen hier installiert sieht bombastisch aus ganz besonders in Höhlen und auch viele Pflanzen und Streucher sehen einfach viel farbenfroher aus.
> 
> FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community





Auch schnell installiert, geht *schnell *und *einfach*. Sieht super aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (14. November 2011)

einfach den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen? 

btw:

Vsync lässt sich bei mir weder per ini Tuning, noch über den Treiber deaktivieren


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

Schwierigkeitsgrad habe ich schon auf Meister


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir reden von The Witcher 2 und nicht von Two Worlds 2




verdammt, hab tatsächlich two worlds II gemeint 

the witcher 2 hab ich auch noch hier liegen.. der 2. akt in dieser waldgegend war grandios, danach wurds mir zu storylastig, gab iwie nix zu erkunden... wills aber noch durchzocken auf jeden fall


----------



## max00 (14. November 2011)

So, jetzt bin ich endgültig am durchdrehen!
Amazon hat es heute endlich geschafft mir Skyrim zuzustellen, schon installiert, kurz gestartet --> Sprache auf Deutsch!
Kein Problem hab ich mir gedacht - man kanns in Steam ja eh auf Englisch umstellen - Gesagt, getan --> Downloadrate schwankt derzeit zwischen 10 und 70 KB/S!

Ich dreh noch durch 


Soooo - hab mal den Steam Server auf Österreich umgestellt - in der Heimat gehts halt doch besser - 600KB/S


----------



## Schkaff (14. November 2011)

hey kann vielleicht jemand die wichtigsten mods (fxaa, detailed faces....) mods von nexus auf nem andern hoster hochladen? habe nicht wirklich lust dort noch nen acc zu machen. oder widerspricht das den lizensbedingungen?

und dann hat ich noch ne frage bezüglich dem nvidia inspector. warum unterscheidet sich mein layout (links) mit dem von pcgh (rechts). Es sind doch gleiche programmversionen.
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/4dgxb6s1/inspector.jpg

 gruß


----------



## skoellgrin (14. November 2011)

Hallo, sorry wenn ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe aber ich versuche seit gestern Abend Skyrim zu spielen und es geht einfach nicht. Ich fliege alle paar Minuten aus dem Spiel. Hab schon Sound und Grafik Treiber geupdated. Das mit den 44 kHz eingestellt, neu installiert, den Patch drauf gezogen, die Grafik ganz runter gestellt. Es will einfach nicht. Hat noch wer nen Tipp was ich noch nicht probiert habe ?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## D3N$0 (14. November 2011)

@Schkaff

Evtl weil du XP nutzt und PCGH Win7?

@Skoellgrin

Schalte alles unütze im Hintergrund ab, seitdem ich xfire aus hab scheints zu funktionieren


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*An Alle die probleme mit meiner Config haben:*
in der skyrimprefs.ini ist noch irgendwo die grafikkarte angegeben.  Diese müsst ihr natürlich auf eure eigene ändern. Hatte das irgendwie  außer acht gelassen


----------



## Schkaff (14. November 2011)

@D3N$0 

richtig, muss die die genannten einstellungen wo anders suchen, oder werde ich mit xp (derzeit) bestimmte sachen nicht einstellen können?


----------



## skoellgrin (14. November 2011)

Hmmm...das einzige was jetzt noch im Hintergrund läuft ist antiVir und das ist auch inaktiv. Hab auch kein xfire installiert. Und läuft trotzdem nicht länger als 1 min...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Wie genau macht man das eigentlich das man zwei Waffen miteinander kombiniert? Also z.b Einhandschwert und Blitz.

Edit: Ich denke ich werde es lieber bei z.b Blitz mit Schild oder Schild mit Einhandschwert belassen will auch auch viele Block Erfahrungspunkte sammeln.


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

Im Inventar mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Waffe, mit der linken auf Blitz in Magie klicken


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Auch schnell installiert, geht *schnell *und *einfach*. Sieht super aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
komm ums verrecken nich auf die seite ums zu downloaden.. -.-

glaub es wär mal en extra sammelthread für grafikmods angebracht.. verliere den überblick


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 14.11.2011 um 20:52 ----------




Betschi schrieb:


> Im Inventar mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Waffe, mit der linken auf Blitz in Magie klicken


 
Danke

Ich denke die Entwickler lassen sich wohl mehr Zeit für den nächsten Patch? Dafür wird er hoffentlich sehr umfangreich ich hatte zwar in 20 Stunden noch keinen Absturz doch wenn es einmal abstürzen sollte würde ich dann lieber auf den nächsten Patch warten. Weil wenn ich einfach weiter spiele dann weiss ich das der Absturz immer wieder kommt.


----------



## lu89 (14. November 2011)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich Skyrim im Vergleich zum Klassenprimus Gothic/Gothic II (von der Grafik mal abgesehen)? Besser, oder schlechter?


----------



## Schkaff (14. November 2011)

mich würd mal interessieren ob es treffende vergleiche mit antialising (0 bi 8) und anisotrope filter (0-16) auf die fps auswirken bzw wie diese in skyrim in screenshots unterscheiden. Ich persönlich sehe da nicht viel unterschiede... sowohl bei fps (35) als auch vom grafischen eindruck her quasi identisch. (benchmarkszene riverwood wie bei pcgh) Mit dem dna.ini sinds durchschnittlich nur 5fps weniger...einzig minfps leiden 10 pkt unterhalb normal settings. kann das sein?

und der enb-mod reists bisher auch nicht sooo raus. also margonale unterschiede auf screenshots, aber ingame merk ich jetzt persönlich nix.


----------



## Betschi (14. November 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich Skyrim im Vergleich zum Klassenprimus Gothic/Gothic II (von der Grafik mal abgesehen)? Besser, oder schlechter?



Mir gefällt Risen (ist ja eig. auch Gothic) besser als Skyrim. Das Levelsystem in Skyrim gefällt mir nicht. Man kann halt fast nichts einstellen


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Ich finde es sinnvoller das man durch handeln/trainieren lernt, als einfach per Knopfdruck!


----------



## omega™ (14. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> *An Alle die probleme mit meiner Config haben:*
> in der skyrimprefs.ini ist noch irgendwo die grafikkarte angegeben.  Diese müsst ihr natürlich auf eure eigene ändern. Hatte das irgendwie  außer acht gelassen


 
In der Skyrimprefs.ini sollte man auch(wenn man deine CFG nutzt), die Auflösung ändern, da sonst das Spiel rummeckert und nicht startet(wegen 16:10 1920x1200).


----------



## Onkeldieter (14. November 2011)

Krieg ich das mit dem FXAA-Mod auch iwie wieder weg - bei mir sind meiner Meinung nach die Farben VÖLLIG übertrieben....


Edit 

Hat sich erledigt: Hab den Uninstaller gefunden


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Wie wird man mitglied in der Diebesgilde?
Zum 2ten mal frage ich das.


btw Wie kommt schnell nach Ivarstadt(die mit den Graubärten)?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade auch Werwolf Blut getrunken, bin gespannt was mich jetzt in den nächsten Quests erwartet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wird man mitglied in der Diebesgilde?


 
Wenn du nach Rifton kommst, wird man praktisch auf offener Straße angeworben!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> komm ums verrecken nich auf die seite ums zu downloaden.. -.-
> 
> glaub es wär mal en extra sammelthread für grafikmods angebracht.. verliere den überblick


 sehr gute Idee*sign*


----------



## MaxNag (14. November 2011)

Kurze Frage an euch
Was hat Werwolf sein für nachteile? man kann ja Gestaltwandlung aktivieren, aber gibts da irgendwelche Nachteile oder nur nen Vorteil?

und Warum zum Teufel sind Deadra Rüstungen stärker als Drachenrüstungen? ich meine, für die Drachen Dinger brauche ich 100 schmieden, Deadra nur 90. Und Drachen sind ja eh viel cooler =P und Drachen Waffen hätten mich auch gefreut.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> und Warum zum Teufel sind Deadra Rüstungen stärker als Drachenrüstungen? ich meine, für die Drachen Dinger brauche ich 100 schmieden, Deadra nur 90. Und Drachen sind ja eh viel cooler =P und Drachen Waffen hätten mich auch gefreut.


 

schon schmiedekunst auf 90? 
bin gerade bei rund 60... ich find nirgends mehr Eisenbarren und Leder.. hab alle händler abgeklappert...


----------



## MaxNag (14. November 2011)

auf 100^^ und hab nen Fehler, bei dem mir gesagt wird, ich hätte einen begleiter, und kann keine anderen Begleiter mitnehmen, jedoch hab ich keinen. kann ich da was machen? 

und sonst 24 h warten, dann sind die händler wieder voll.
gibt welche in Weißlauf (2) Flusswald, Falkenring, Windhelm und Rifton, jedenfalls war ich immer bei denen. und immer nur Eisendolch schmieden


----------



## Schkaff (14. November 2011)

ich finds mal sehr geil, dass diese khajit so nen russen akzent haben. ist das euch schon aufgefallen^^


----------



## Glantir (14. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wird man mitglied in der Diebesgilde?
> Zum 2ten mal frage ich das.
> 
> 
> btw Wie kommt schnell nach Ivarstadt(die mit den Graubärten)?



In Rifton läuft ein gewisser Bryn irgengwas rum, der gibt die quasi die Einstiegsquest, du solltest aber einen passablen schleich und taschendiebstahl skill mit bringen ^^ und in der Gilde selbst sind diese beiden + schlösser knacken fast schon pflicht ^^

@Motörhead 
Ja ist schon geil vorallem wenn man mal kämpfe nicht schafft eben verwandeln ^^ (oder zum Reisen ist das auch ganz gut weil man extrem schnell sprintet), allerdings noch keine Heilmöglichkeit gefunden.... ^^

Edit: Finde allgemein das Khajit und Argonier jetzt ziemlich geil aussehen ^^


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Is euch mal aufgefallen, dass im Screenshot-Thread fast jeder "The Elder Scrolls *IV*: Skyrim" schreibt?


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

hab mir mal angewohnt kein fasttravel zu benutzen... erlebe immer die epischsten momente, wenn ich einfach nur zurueck vonner quest bin und durch die pampa streife...

dort gibts immer zufallsgenerierte events! sei es ein drache der auftaucht und sich mit riesen bekämpft, oder wie eben, als ich 3 waldelfen entdeckt hab, die nen gefangenen abtransportiert haben.. hatte dann die möglichkeit den gefangen zu befreien und die elfen niederzumetzeln^^

heut mittag auch mitten in der wildniss ne kleinsche schlacht zwischen stormcloaks und imperials mitbekommen.. natürlich hab ich den stormcloacks geholfen


----------



## TReddragon (15. November 2011)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage... Hab Skyrim auf Deutsch...
Ich will allerdings Skyrim mit englischer Sprache (mit dt. Untertiteln) spielen... Nur will Steam einfach nicht das Sprachpaket herunterladen... Habs schon gefühlte hundert mal versucht...
Ich bräuchte nur die Datei Voices.bsa...
Wäre jemand so nett und könnte mir die hochladen?
Ich frustriere langsam nämlich... Der der das für mich hochladen würde hätte meinen ewigen Dank... 
ALso schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## tigra456 (15. November 2011)

Hallo.
Hoffe das ist hier richtig platziert.
Habe so schlimme Grafifehler, das ich das Game bislang nicht spielen konnte.
Einen Screenshot habe ich angehängt. 
Beschreibung: Ich würde sagen eine falsche Schattendarstellung.
Wäre um Tipps dankbar.


----------



## TReddragon (15. November 2011)

Richtige Schatten werden bei dir doch komischerweise gar nicht angezeigt oder?
Ich würde einfach mal aus Spaß die Schatten auf "Aus" bzw niedrig stellen... Und irgendetwas was "Grafikrechenintensiv" ist z.B. FXAA, sehr hohe Sichtweite, AA, MSAA herunteregeln/ausschalten...
Ansonsten... Hast du zufällig einen Beta-Treiber von Nvidia? Anders kann ich mir das iwie nicht erklären...


----------



## tigra456 (15. November 2011)

Treibertechnisch habe ich sowohl den 285.79 BETA als auch dann den "alten" 285.62 getestet hat nichts geholfen.


----------



## CeresPK (15. November 2011)

Ich glaube zu wissen was dein Fehler ist.
Du wirst im NVInspector oder über ein anderes Tool 2x2 SSAA aktiviert haben (oder einen der kombinierten AA-Modi).
Einfach im Skyrim Profil auf MSAA Stellen und alles müsste gut sein.
Wenn nicht stellst du es eben im Globalen Profil ein.
Wenn das alles nicht hilft weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter (außer vlt noch das SSAA-Tool Deaktivieren)

Ist auf jeden Fall in meinen Augen ein typisches SSAA Problem in manchen Spielen bei NV (in TDU2 hatte ich genau den gleichen Bug, nachdem Ich SSAA aktiviert habe)


----------



## Schkaff (15. November 2011)

ich glaub ich hab hier auch n gewisses prob mit der schatten darstellung....
ist das ein fehler, oder sind diese schatten ein böses ohmen?? sieht irgendwie bedrohlich aus
TESV2011111503392973.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
die treten bei mir bei jedem nebel in sicht... also nicht nur an einer bestimmten stelle.


----------



## tigra456 (15. November 2011)

@*CeresPK*


Danke, das war die Lösung.
Ich und meine speziellen SSAA-Modi.... 

mit 8xQ Multisampling gehts.
Hatte vorher Combined 32x (2x2 SS + 8x MS) - By the Way ist doch grundsätzlich eine von den besten Einstellungen ???

@*Schkaff*

ist das selbe Problem wie bei mir.
Nvidia Inspector öffnen und in der Liste "Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim" auswählen.
Antialiasing Settting auf 8xQ Multisampling oder niedriger einstellen. 
Dann auf Apply Changes oben rechts und fertig.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch
> Was hat Werwolf sein für nachteile? man kann ja Gestaltwandlung aktivieren, aber gibts da irgendwelche Nachteile oder nur nen Vorteil?
> 
> und Warum zum Teufel sind Deadra Rüstungen stärker als Drachenrüstungen? ich meine, für die Drachen Dinger brauche ich 100 schmieden, Deadra nur 90. Und Drachen sind ja eh viel cooler =P und Drachen Waffen hätten mich auch gefreut.


 
Einzige Nachteil ist das du dich beim Schlafen nicht erholst, sprich kein Leben bekommst. Und natürlich das dich alles angreift was dich als Werwolf sieht


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Es gibt eine Sache die ich hasse.
Das ewig rum gerenne über die halbe Karten.

Deswegen auch diese Frage: Wie komme ich am schnellsten in den Ort mit den Graubärten (ich meine Ivarstadt)?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Wenn du keinen Ort in der nähe besucht hast bleibt dir ja nur laufen 
Ich bin unterhalb des großen Berges rum gelaufen. Zwischen den ganz großen und en kleineren Berg (da ist ein durchgang, wo auch die Vampir höhle ist )


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Hier wie ich diese Frau umgebracht habe.

btw ich hatte mal einen toten der noch seinethat als ob es lebte.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Wat hast du denn für ne grafik?!


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

die Vanilla.
Müsste auf Sehr Hoch stehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Sieht grauenhaft aus  sicher dass das Skyrim ist ?


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Übrigens ^^:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Dieter du Sack  Wie haste das denn jetzt schon weider angestellt 
Wer ist denn das Weib, hab ich noch nie gesehen?  Oder ist das die Faela oder wie die heißt?

Edit:

Sie sieht nicht glücklich aus


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Die ist aus Weißlauf


----------



## Clonemaster (15. November 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Ich muss mir nen ordentlichen Mann suchen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Beschnacken wir nachher im TS  Wieso kannst du jetzt schon Spielen.. ich will auch...


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Ne hab ich gestern Abend noch gemacht 

Sie kocht sogar einmal am Tag für dich und steuert noch etwas zur Haushaltskasse bei!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Hahaha als wenn du das nötig hast.. klaust anderen die Sachen und verkaufst sie ihnen  hahaha das war sowieso das geilste 
Hey ich hab den Gemischtwaren Händler umgebracht... ha der Laden hat zu hahahaha


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Ja er lebt ja nu wieder^^


----------



## Aveonik (15. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Die ist aus Weißlauf


 

Das ist die Dame die Händlerin werden will( eher wollte nun? ^^ ) oder ? 
Mit dem Zahn für die Khajit wenn ich richtig erinner.


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Genau!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Heiratest auch jeden der angelaufen kommt was 

Edit:

Habe ab und zu Lila Texturen, also z.b. sind dann einige Bäume/Wände/Waffen einfach lila und ganz glatt (Ohne textturen etc).
Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. November 2011)

Hi

bin endlich dazu gekommen was weiter zu spielen.
Jetzt steh ich aber in einer Halle und soll das Lexikon überschreiben. Ich kann nur die beiden rechten Knöpfe betätigen. Wie geht das oder nach welchem schema?! Ich raff es nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Heiratest auch jeden der angelaufen kommt was
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
Vram voll? Verschwinden die Lila-Texturen wenn du aus dem Spiel raustabst, und wieder rein?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Vram voll? Verschwinden die Lila-Texturen wenn du aus dem Spiel raustabst, und wieder rein?



Also soweit ich weiß, kannst du bei Skyrim, wenn du rausgetabbt hast, nicht zurück tabben -_-


----------



## Clonemaster (15. November 2011)

Am vram liegts nicht, hab das auch ^^




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß, kannst du bei Skyrim, wenn du rausgetabbt hast, nicht zurück tabben -_-



Bei mir muss ich nur 2 mal wieder reintabben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Bei mir muss ich nur 2 mal wieder reintabben


 
Genau  

Evtl irgendwelche Ini-Tweaks schuld? Ich hab keine Lila Texturen, auch nicht nach mehreren Stunden


----------



## KAEPS133 (15. November 2011)

Doch das reintabben geht bei mir 

Reintabben, nochmal raus tabben, wieder rein tabben und dann mit der maus klicken


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

Ah okay, dann werde ich das mal versuchen xD sollte ja dann auch hier gehen.

Hab jetzt plötzlich Post von der Bruderschaft bekommen


----------



## klefreak (15. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Heiratest auch jeden der angelaufen kommt was
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



kann ich bestätigen
(hd6950)

hatte ini tweaks aktiviert und dabei besagtes Problem, neben regelm abstürzen und anderen Grafikbugs (durchsichtige Personen, wände..)

der ENB Series MOd produzierte Grafikfehler (va bei den Haaren)
und jetzt ohne Tweaks läuft das Game immer noch nciht ganz fehlerfrei ;(
die 2g Vram sollten ja nciht so schnell voll sein

hoffneltich wird hier schnell nachgebessert von seiten  AMD und Bethesda


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Das liegt leider am normalen RAM. Da werden nur max. 2GB genutzt. 

Versucht mal folgende Werte in die Skyrim.ini einzufügen, dann können mehr als 2GB Speicher verwendet werden:

[Papyrus]
 iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
 iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
 iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

Laut einigen Testern bringt dieser Eintrag nix? Eher son Placebo-Eintrag?


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

kp, irgendeinen anderen Eintrag gibts da noch der wirklich hilft.... ich geh mal auf die Suche^^

€dit:
"uGridstoLoad" in der ini suchen und irgendeinen höheren wert eintragen, z.B. 9...

und ein Tut, in dem ein Spiel alles an RAM benutzen kann, was verfügbar ist (Englisch):
Large Address Aware - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

Was mir gerade nerviges auffällt: Gegner mit Finishing Moves.
Bin heute schon 6 mal auf die Art geplättet worden.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Gerade gefunden:



> Anlässlich der Veröffentlichung des Rollenspiels Skyrim führte Joystiq ein Interview mit Bethesdas Marketing-Vizepräsidenten Pete Hines. Darin äußerte sich dieser zu der Entwicklung von Spielen für den PC und damit verbundenen Problemen. Laut Hines ist die Entwicklung die Entwicklung von PC-Spielen aus technischer Sicht problematisch, da die unzähligen, möglichen Treiber- und Hardware-Konfigurationen zu Fehlern und technischen Problemen führen können. So würde ein veralteter oder falscher Grafikkartentreiber ausreichen, um ein eigentlich technisch solides und stabiles Spiel fehlerhaft erscheinen zu lassen.
> 
> Darüber hinaus müsse man bei PC-Spielen damit leben, dass ein Teil der Spieler von Raubkopien Gebrauch macht anstatt das Spiel zu kaufen. Auf Konsolen sei das Problem weniger stark ausgeprägt. Drakonische DRM-Schutzmaßnahmen sieht er aber nicht als Lösung für dieses Problem. Stattdessen unterstützt Bethesda lieber seine PC-Fans und bietet ihnen mit Modding-Tools die Möglichkeit das Spiel in Eigenregie zu erweitern.


 
Quelle: Bethesda: PC-Entwicklung problematisch - News Hartware.net


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Evtl irgendwelche Ini-Tweaks schuld? Ich hab keine Lila Texturen, auch nicht nach mehreren Stunden



Was sind ini Tweaks?
Hab nichts geändert an dem Spiel, ist im "Original" Zustand


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

ini tweaks sind Änderungen an der SkyrimPrefs.ini unter MyGames/Skyrim. Bringt bissi bessere Grafik (siehe hier).

Ich sollte echt ma anfangen richtig zu zocken.... bisher hab ich fast  nur an der ini gebastelt und bin grad dabei wieder den ersten Drachen zu  töten  (hab vorher ohne Steam über die TESV.exe gezockt und dann erst gesehn es gibt Archivements zum Sammeln  )


----------



## alm0st (15. November 2011)

Was hilft den am besten gegen diese grauenhaften Schatten? Die ENB Mod hats zwar schon ein bischen besser gemacht aber weich ist immer noch was anderes


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

mmh hat denn jemand eine Lösung für die lila Texturen? Kanns am Graka OC liegen?
Hab aber keine Lust 20000 versch. Konfigs durch zu Probieren... hat mich schon bei BF3 angekotzt


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Kann an der textur datei von skyrim liegen. Prüfe mal die Dateien mit Steam.. vtl gibts da nen Fehler


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Hey,
ich wollte mal fragen ob Skyrim sich lohnt wenn man noch nie einen TES gezockt hat. Ich wurde es so machen. Als erstes Morrowind installieren + alle Mods ananzocken vllt. durchzocken und dann gucken ob es sich für mich lohnt. Ich habe noch Morrowind auf einer CD.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Skyrim ist einfach der Hammer. Wenn du Rollenspiele/RPG´s magst: KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN


----------



## Clonemaster (15. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob Skyrim sich lohnt wenn man noch nie einen TES gezockt hat. Ich wurde es so machen. Als erstes Morrowind installieren + alle Mods ananzocken vllt. durchzocken und dann gucken ob es sich für mich lohnt. Ich habe noch Morrowind auf einer CD.



Auf jeden Fall ! Ich habe auch nicht wirklich einen Teil davor gespielt. Nur Oblivion mehrmals bei Freunden gesehen
und Morrowind selber die ersten 40 min. gespielt. Also selbst wenn man überhaupt nichts von den Vorgängern wissen würde,
wäre es ein absolutes Pflicht-Spiel, auch für non-rpg-fans


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Also ich hab vorher Oblivion gezockt. Das kann mit Mods grafisch locker mit Skyrim mithalten. Gibt etwas mehr Hintergrundwissen, aber man muss es net gespielt haben. (Wenn du es zufällig hast "kurz" die Mainquest zocken und dann zu Skyrim wechseln)

Skyrim selbst ist eine 100%-ige Empfehlung von mir, man muss sich erst etwas einspielen, aber das Game ist einfach genial


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Alles Klar.  Aber ich hatte bei Morrowind extreme Probleme am Anfang weiter zu kommen. Aber noch eine Frage wie sieht es mit der Story aus. Muss man nicht die Vorgänger gezockt haben um sie zu verstehen bzw. ist Skyrim an Oblivion angeschlossen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Nein muss man nicht kennen. Wenn man Oblivion gezockt hat ist das kein Nachteil, dann findet man eingie Sachen wieder, wie z.b. die dunkle Bruderschaft etc. aber eig. ist es egal


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Achso. Alles klar.  In meiner Klasse meinten schon die ersten wenn sie ein paar Tage fehlen brauchen wir uns keine sorgen machen sie sind nur am Skyrim zocken.  So wie es aussieht muss es das RPG des Jahrhunderts sein.


----------



## alm0st (15. November 2011)

Hab auch erst mit Oblivion angefangen und viele Dinge erfährst du über Bücher, die überlall im Spiel findest.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. November 2011)

Oblivion spielt ca. 200-300 jahre vor skyrim.
Ein paar namen wie z.B. Tiber Septim werden in skyrim erwähnt, die in oblivion eine große rolle spielen. Aber nur so nebenbei. Also rein ins gefecht und drachen abschlachten


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Nochma kurz ne Frage.....
Hab den Artikel hier verlinkt zu PCG auf der PCGH-Seite gesehen:

Während es in Oblivion noch festgelegte Klassen und Sternzeichen gab, wurde dieses Modell in Skyrim stark abgeändert. Bethesda meint, dass die Spieler sich nicht zu Beginn des Spiels blindlings für eine vorgegebene Klasse entscheiden sollen, sondern zuerst etwas experimentieren sollten. Daher könnt ihr Klasse und Sternzeichen jederzeit ändern. So gibt es bestimmte Steine, die euch einen Bonus verschaffen - der Krieger-Stein lässt die Kampffähigkeiten schneller ansteigen, ein Magier-Stein erhöht den Aufstieg der Magie-Fähigkeiten. Es kann nur ein Stein zur gleichen Zeit aktiv sein, allerdings könnt ihr jederzeit wechseln. Bei den Segen der verschiedenen Götter, die ebenfalls Boni verleihen, gilt das ebenfalls.
Dennoch wird der Punkt in The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim kommen, an dem ihr euch für eine Klasse oder eine bestimmte Charakter-Richtung entscheiden solltet. Um effektiv leveln zu können, müsst ihr euch nämlich auf einige ausgewählte Skills begrenzen. Die Steigerung von Blocken von 55 zu 56 bringt euch eurem Level-Fortschritt nämlich viel näher als die Steigerung von Alchemie von Stufe 15 auf 16. Daher solltet ihr euren Charakter schon im Voraus oder zumindest während der ersten Stunden planen.

Hab ich da irgendwie was verpennt?

Wat für Steine????

Ich hab bisher beim Stufenaufstieg: Magika,Ausdauer,Gesundheit ausgewählt und ein Talentpunkt vergeben...

Hier mal der Link:
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Unser Guide für schnellen Level-Aufstieg - Skills, Perks, Charakter


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Du liest die Bücher? Habs beim ersten schon aufgegeben 

Edit::

Von den Steinen hab ich auch noch nichts mitbekommen?? :O


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

kann man seine Frisur nochmal ändern?

Ich habe atm aber sowieso eine Kapuze auf.


----------



## matte1987 (15. November 2011)

Wieso kann ich manche Aufträge nicht auf der Karte markieren?
was hat es mit den Seelensteinen auf sich? Also für Verzauberungen, is mir klar, aber worin unterscheiden sich die steine? Je größer der Stein, desto größer die Verzauberung, oder wie?


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ganz am Anfang ist man auf dem Weg doch an so 2-3 Steinen vorbei gekommen... da kann man noch iwas an Fahigkeits Verbesserungen bekommen...

Frisur geht glaub ich net zu ändern... 

Seelensteine brauch man für irgendwelche Zauber, bei denen mal die Seele der Gegner im Stein einschließen kann (habs so noch aus Oblivion in Erinnerung^^)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

matte1987 schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich manche Aufträge nicht auf der Karte markieren?
> was hat es mit den Seelensteinen auf sich? Also für Verzauberungen, is mir klar, aber worin unterscheiden sich die steine? Je größer der Stein, desto größer die Verzauberung, oder wie?



Je größer der Stein, desto größer die Seele die hineinpasst.

in einen kleinen Seelenstein passt keine große Seele 



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ganz am Anfang ist man auf dem Weg doch an so 2-3 Steinen vorbei gekommen... da kann man noch iwas an Fahigkeits Verbesserungen bekommen...




Neeeein ^^ Ich wollt sowieso nochmal von vorne anfangen


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Ich hab noch so eine Steine gefunden, dort kann man dann einmal am Tag eine Leiche wiederbeleben die für einen kämpft.


----------



## alm0st (15. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Du liest die Bücher? Habs beim ersten schon aufgegeben
> 
> Edit::
> 
> Von den Steinen hab ich auch noch nichts mitbekommen?? :O



Solltest du mal machen. Such z.B. mal nach dem Buch "Die Legende des Roten Adlers". Nettes Quest für Zwischendurch und ne epische Geschichte wie ich finde  Außerdem verbessern dir einige Bücher deine Fertigkeiten.


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Das heißt ich muss nu nochma zu den Steinen oder ist das zu spät?

ich will nich nochma von neu anfangen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. November 2011)

Die Seelensteine haben unterschiedliche Kapazitäten.
Während z.B ein kleiner Seelenstein nur kleine Seelen aufnehmen kann, kann eine mächtige Seele nur von einem entsprechend großen Stein aufgefangen werden.
Und je größer die Seele ist, desto bessere Verzauberungen kann man machen oder, im Falle von bereits verzauberten Waffen, desto größer ist die Wiederaufladung!


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ihr könnt auch einfach da hinreisen und dann einen der Steine aktivieren, da gibts etliche in Skyrim verteilt^^ hab jetz glaub ich schon 10 oder so gefunden 

The Elder Scrolls 5 – Skyrim: Findlinge (Wächtersteine)

€dit: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Unendlich Gold dank Loot-Glitch


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Wo bekommt man die Seelen her?


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

Dankööööööööööö

Hab die Steine auch schonmal gesehen aber noch nie einen benutzt


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Die Seelen kann man im späteren Verlauf des Spiel mithilfe eines Zaubers absorbieren. (Seelenfalle heißt des, kann man auch als Zauber als Waffen drauflegen)

Die Steine sind echt nützlich, wenn man den zu seinen Fähigkeiten passenden gefunden hat


----------



## kyyo (15. November 2011)

Moinsen, hat irgendwer von euch die Location von nem Woodelf??  Brauch nen Woodelf den man töten kann um das Blut von dem zu ernten für ne Quest aber finde keinen und das obwohl ich schon seit ca 2 Stunden durch Skyrim reise.. :/


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Nen Waldelf findet man doch so oft in Skyrim... einfach ma bissi durch die Städte laufen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. November 2011)

Weiß jemand was es alles für Nachteile bringt wenn man Vampir ist? Kann die ganzen Seiten nicht öffnen wegen Proxy


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Maximalstufe die man erreichen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Maximalstufe die man erreichen kann?


 
Laut Startpost nicht, allerdings kann man wohl nicht alle Perks freischalten.



Edit: 



> Ab Level 50 gibt es eine weiche Level-Grenze, nach der keine Perks mehr  erworben werden können. Allerdings könnt ihr immer noch weiterleveln,  was allerdings nur noch sehr langsam geht. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit,  eure Perks neuzuverteilen, weshalb ihr eure Auswahl mit Sorge treffen  solltet.



Quelle: PCGames


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Ist ja ein Mist. Da geht die Motivation gleich wieder flöten! Mod FTW!  Die Grenze muss man doch aushebeln können!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

Spiele erstmal bis LVL 50


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Spiele erstmal bis LVL 50



Geht schneller als man schauen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

Naja, 50 Spielstunden sinds bestimmt, das ist schon ne Menge


----------



## Bullco (15. November 2011)

hallo community

ich habe ein problem mit einer Quest von der Magiergilde und zwar soll ich 3 büchen einsammeln.
Bis dahin kein problem haben die alte umgezaubert alles wunderbar und dann passierts 2 von 3 bücher eingesammelt und beim 3 buch *Fragment über Artaeum* so heißt das buch Stürtz das spiel ohne fehlermeldung oder sonst was ab....
Was nun ist die frage habt ihr eine lösung dafür? oder evtl den Cheat für das buch?​


----------



## Clonemaster (15. November 2011)

Also das lvln, geht echt schnell, besonders wenn man Schmied nen Weile mit Dolchen skillt, da braucht man nur Gold und 5min. Zeit, 
schon ist man 5lvl höher. 
Ich hoffe auf Mod für Talentneuverteilung !


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (15. November 2011)

Ich bin bei Schmiedekunst gerade mal bei Stahlrüstung, bei nächster Stufe werde ich erstmal Zwergenrüstung freischalten leider fehlt mir momentan auch das Gold hab nur etwas über 100, gibt es eigentlich auch einen Händler wo ich dann z.b meine ganzen Stahlrüstungsteile verkaufen kann? Oder generell einen Händler wo ich Sachen verkaufen kann.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

Ja klar, bei jedem Waffenhändler.
Der hat auch meist eine Schmiede vor der Tür, also ist nichtmal der Weg weit.


----------



## red089 (15. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe auch probleme in Städten, dort spielt sich das Spiel nicht flüssig. Also es ruckelt. Hat das sonst noch jemand? Wenn ich in den außenareale rumlauf läufts absolut flüssig, doch vorsicht ich komme auf die Idee eine Stadt anzuschauen dann wird’s unflüssig, geschweige denn wenn ich in einer rumlauf.
Jemand mit den selben problemen? Eine Idee wie ich es ändern kann.
Grafik: gtx 470 soc Proz: x6 1090t

Edit: Das Problem tritt auch wenn ich vorher eingebe ich will es auf Mittel / Niedrig spielen spielt keine Rolle ist genau so schlimm ?!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (15. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja klar, bei jedem Waffenhändler.
> Der hat auch meist eine Schmiede vor der Tür, also ist nichtmal der Weg weit.


 
Danke

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 15.11.2011 um 16:46 ----------




Glantir schrieb:


> In Rifton läuft ein gewisser Bryn irgengwas rum, der gibt die quasi die Einstiegsquest, du solltest aber einen passablen schleich und taschendiebstahl skill mit bringen ^^ und in der Gilde selbst sind diese beiden + schlösser knacken fast schon pflicht ^^
> 
> @Motörhead
> Ja ist schon geil vorallem wenn man mal kämpfe nicht schafft eben verwandeln ^^ (oder zum Reisen ist das auch ganz gut weil man extrem schnell sprintet), allerdings noch keine Heilmöglichkeit gefunden.... ^^
> ...


 
Nochmals danke.


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

Wie groß is die Skyrim Installation eigentlich? Mein Oblivion mit beiden AddOns und en par Optikmods kommt momentan auf knapp 16,5 GB^^


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Wie groß is die Skyrim Installation eigentlich? Mein Oblivion mit beiden AddOns und en par Optikmods kommt momentan auf knapp 16,5 GB^^


 
Bei mir sinds + Mods auf 5.46GB oO

Bin ich der enzige bei dem Skyrimnexus andauernd down ist?


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

ärgere mich,  dass ich zu beginn nord und 2handwaffen gewählt hab..

grad mal noch ne katze mit bogen un schleichskill angefangen, macht viel mehr spaß^^


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> ärgere mich,  dass ich zu beginn nord und 2handwaffen gewählt hab..
> 
> grad mal noch ne katze mit bogen un schleichskill angefangen, macht viel mehr spaß^^


 
Naja ich hab Nord und die meisten Punkte gehen bei mir aufs Schleichen, Schwere Rüstung, Schiessen, und Einhand


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja ich hab Nord und die meisten Punkte gehen bei mir aufs Schleichen, Schwere Rüstung, Schiessen, und Einhand


 

skille jetzt parallel auch noch bogen...^^

wobei dieser schleich-und meuchelmöderstyle den ich mit meiner katze an den tag lege ja nich zu nem nord passt^^... der muss die dicke axt schwingen..


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Ich muss das Spiel danach nochmal durchspielen, andere Char andere Skills (kein Bogen und keine Magie (zumindest keine aus der Akademie).


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

@*Robonator* 
 Nö, einfach mit F5 neu laden.. irgendwann gehts


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @*Robonator*
> Nö, einfach mit F5 neu laden.. irgendwann gehts


 Hab ich ca 20 Minuten so gemacht, anschliessen ging es kurz, ich klick auf die nächste Seite und das selbe Spiel nochmal von vorne, solange bis Firefox sagte das er keinen Server findet 

Btw Nord mit dicker Axt? Ist mir viel zu langsam :/


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ich quote mich mal selbst aus dem Mod Thread:





> Ich wunder mich schon, dass der net  längst zusammengebrochen ist xD


 Nun ist es anscheinend soweit  xDD
Btw: Mein FXAA siehr übertrieben geil aus, pix kommen gleich


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (15. November 2011)

Gerade ist mir das Spiel zum ersten mal nach 25 Std Btd gegangen, bei mir ist es immer so wenn ich weiter spiele weiss ich das der Absturz immer wieder kommt, deswegen warte ich auf einen Patch der das behebt, also da muss ich auch ganz klar negativ sprechen das die Entwickler das nicht von Anfang an hinbekommen haben.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Warum werde ich kein Vampir mehr?
Ich bin noch keiner!


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

FXAA Mod (von mir noch abgeändert)

Original Skyrim________ Mod +Meine Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (15. November 2011)

*Skyrim DLCs Will Be Timed 360 Exclusive*

Argh, wie ich so etwas hasse


----------



## matte1987 (15. November 2011)

@Legacyy:
kannste die .ini nochmal hochladen und mir dann erklären bitte, was ich noch genau umschreiben muss, damits bei mir geht? 
sieht ja ziemlich geil aus!


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Das ist nur der FXAA Mod aus dem Skyrimnexus mit ner kleinen Änderung der Sättigung.... .ini Dateien sind erst mal wieder Standart, weil mein Spiel immer abstürzt 
Ich lad das gleich mal hoch, der Nexus ist ja down....


----------



## matte1987 (15. November 2011)

den mod hab ich eh, ich will nur deine sättigungseinstellungen wissen, wei ich die ned gebachen krieg... was hastn du bei der Installation des Mods ausgewählt? das Oberste?
Und vor allem, in welcher datei ich die ändern muss...  danke ^^


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ne, hab das per Hand installiert, läuft aber aufs gleiche hinaus, da die Dateien am selben Ort sind^^
Ich hab in der injFX_Settings.h unter TONEMAP  -> #define Saturation 1.*2*0  statt 1.50 genommen.

Neue Pix, mal wieder zu groß für Thumbnail -.-'
http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-16-0o735m.png
http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-16-0ph2v3.png

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-17-5wc1fp.png
http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-18-0ms5vj.png


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

ich frage mich gerade was passiert, wenn man sämtliche dungeons und lager gesäubert hat?! da wird die welt wohl ziemlich leer sein und man is gezwungen wieder die story neu zu starten, sonst wirds wohl langweilig, was meint ihr?

soweit ich das bisher erkennen konnte, spawnen die gegner nichtmehr  nach...


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

Mir ist das zuviel Sharpening und Saturation bei den Mods. Das sieht einfach zu künstlich aus 
Kann man das Sharpening auch runterdrehen?


----------



## skoellgrin (15. November 2011)

Kann mir mal wer sagen ob das normal ist, dass da folgendes in meiner Skyrim.ini steht ?
Sieht nen bissel komisch aus in der Mitte:

[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uExterior Cell Buffer=36

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=0
bReflectLODLand=0
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=0

Wäre schön wenn das mal wer mit seiner ini vergleichen könnte...
Danke


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

Ist normal, schreibt er bei mir auch rein, wenn ich beide lösche und neu anlegen lasse.
Sind glaube nur Vorlage für Fehlermeldungen oder so.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Steht bei mir auch so drin...
Kleines Testvideo zum Post Processing (bin schon echt weit):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpvVfssjj8c&hd=1


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Steht bei mir auch so drin...
> Kleines Testvideo zum Post Processing (bin schon echt weit):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpvVfssjj8c&hd=1


 




> Dieses Video ist privat




öhm...


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

gefixt, hatte den falschen Haken gesetzt


----------



## skoellgrin (15. November 2011)

Hallo, sorry wenn ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe aber ich versuche seit 2 Tagen Skyrim zu spielen und es geht einfach nicht. Ich fliege alle paar Minuten aus dem Spiel. Hab schon Sound und Grafik Treiber geupdated. Das mit den 44 kHz eingestellt, neu installiert, den Patch drauf gezogen, die Grafik ganz runter gestellt. Schatten hab ich auch schon komplett ausgestellt und xfire hab ich auch nicht. Es will einfach nicht. Hat noch wer nen Tipp was ich noch nicht probiert habe ?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## EnergyCross (15. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> FXAA Mod (von mir noch abgeändert)
> 
> Original Skyrim________ Mod +Meine Settings
> 
> ...



find ich ganz gut, aber irgendwie hat das für mich einen leichten Graustich...


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

mich nervts gewaltig, dass die gegner nicht nachspawnen.. ich kann gegen ende des spiels gar nimmehr wirklich durch die welt streifen und random rumgrinden, weil alle dungeons leer sind..

und in der open world gibts ja auch nich soviel zu kloppen... selbst der spawn mit riesen bleiben leer -.-


----------



## ChaoZ (15. November 2011)

skoellgrin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, sorry wenn ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe aber ich versuche seit 2 Tagen Skyrim zu spielen und es geht einfach nicht. Ich fliege alle paar Minuten aus dem Spiel. Hab schon Sound und Grafik Treiber geupdated. Das mit den 44 kHz eingestellt, neu installiert, den Patch drauf gezogen, die Grafik ganz runter gestellt. Schatten hab ich auch schon komplett ausgestellt und xfire hab ich auch nicht. Es will einfach nicht. Hat noch wer nen Tipp was ich noch nicht probiert habe ?
> 
> Danke schon mal...


Bitteres Problem.. weiß hier wirklich keiner ne Lösung? Bei mir lief von Anfang an alles reibungslos, bei einem Kumpel musste man den Sound umstellen.


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> mich nervts gewaltig, dass die gegner nicht nachspawnen.. ich kann gegen ende des spiels gar nimmehr wirklich durch die welt streifen und random rumgrinden, weil alle dungeons leer sind..
> 
> und in der open world gibts ja auch nich soviel zu kloppen... selbst der spawn mit riesen bleiben leer -.-


 
Gibts nicht schon Respawn-Mods?


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Gibts nicht schon Respawn-Mods?


 
kA ob sowas möglich ist, aber ich werd mal die augen offen halten.. vllt bin ich aber auch der einzige, den sowas nervt...


----------



## ChaoZ (15. November 2011)

Bis auf calm1.ogg von Minecraft und "Roxas' Twilight Town Theme" hab ich noch nie so ein treffendes Theme in einem Spiel gesehen. Diese nördliche Atmosphäre, hach wie geil...
Mein zweites Mal durchspielen wird mit nem Nord Barbaren sein.


----------



## Stevii (15. November 2011)

Mir wurde gerade gesagt: "Bitte fasst das nicht falsch auf, aber ihr seht ein bisschen Krank aus."

Angst?  
Muss ich was befürchten und wenn ja, was kann ich dagegn tun?


----------



## Deimos (15. November 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade gesagt: "Bitte fasst das nicht falsch auf, aber ihr seht ein bisschen Krank aus."
> 
> Angst?
> Muss ich was befürchten und wenn ja, was kann ich dagegn tun?


 Sagen die Leute, wenn du dich zu wenig erholst (nie schlafen, Werfwolf sein...)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. November 2011)

Dann solltest du mal unter "Magie" Bei den "Aktiven Effekten" nachsehen, ob da eine Krnkheit dabei ist.
Wenn ja, dann trink einen Krankheitsheilungstrank oder geh eine Runde beten.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Gibts nicht schon Respawn-Mods?


 
Auf Skyrimnexus finde ich einen Mod der den Respawn verhindern soll


----------



## Neion (15. November 2011)

jungs ich will auch das mein skyrim so schön aussieht, rechner steht in der sig, kann mir wer was schönes empfehlen und wie ich das mache ?

mfg


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auf Skyrimnexus finde ich einen Mod der den Respawn verhindern soll


 
hä? wenn die dungeons gecleared sind bleibt das so.. zumindest hab ichs so getestet.. aber auch erst 1 mal..

und die riesen die ich bisher gekillt hab, sind auch nimmehr gespawnt..  respawnen drachen? glaub auch nicht

ansonsten gibts wenig feindliches in der openworld von skyrim, oder?

das is mein einziger kritikpunkt, welcher ich bisher hab...  würde mir nach nem zufallsprinzip mehr monster wünschen.. sehe immer nur hasen und hirsche rumlaufen..

erst einmal bin ich bisher nem troll über den weg gelaufen

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 15.11.2011 um 23:14 ----------

muss meine kritik zurücknehmen, hab jetzt mal intensive nachforschungen angestellt.

es respawnt angeblich alles, es dauert nur ein paar ingame-wochen...


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

Da der Anti-Respawn Mod  

NO RESPAWN at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Hiermit soll man den Respawn anpassen können.
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=187
 Btw da steht was interessantes:


> By default the respawn rate is set to 240 hours which means spawn points respawn every 10 days.



Bei diesem Respawn Mod gibt es mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten (1,2,3,7 Tage)
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=89


----------



## Stevii (15. November 2011)

Ok, bei Aktive Effekte steht nix..

Aber da ich jetzt zum ersten mal höre, dass man schlafen kann, liegts wohl daran.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. November 2011)

Ok, ich hatte diese Sprüche nur während meines Knochenbruchfiebers gehört.
Nix ernstes, aber die 20 Ausdauer fehlen einem dann schon.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. November 2011)

ich brauch drachen... DRACHEN! 

bin dabei mir die drachenrüstung zusammen zu basteln. und wenn man die dinger mal braucht sind sie nie da 

weiß einer was ein gutes 1hand schwert ist? also richtig gut  verzauberung muss nicht sein. ohne wär mir sogar lieber  
bin lvl 28 und hab momentan ein Vulkanglasschwert (Legendär) mit 46 angriff.
wahrscheinlich schau ich mal was die Deadra waffen so drauf haben. hat die schon jemand und kann feedback geben?


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. November 2011)

skoellgrin schrieb:


> Hallo, sorry wenn ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe aber ich versuche seit 2 Tagen Skyrim zu spielen und es geht einfach nicht. Ich fliege alle paar Minuten aus dem Spiel. Hab schon Sound und Grafik Treiber geupdated. Das mit den 44 kHz eingestellt, neu installiert, den Patch drauf gezogen, die Grafik ganz runter gestellt. Schatten hab ich auch schon komplett ausgestellt und xfire hab ich auch nicht. Es will einfach nicht. Hat noch wer nen Tipp was ich noch nicht probiert habe ?
> 
> Danke schon mal...


 

Und wie schauts aus? gehts immernoch nicht?

Noch en Ding wäre wenn du Xfire hast - das dann auslassen!


----------



## Glantir (15. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch wieder von jedem Daedra einen Schrein? 

Hab bisher nur den von Clavius Vile endeckt, Azura ist ja auf der karte schon aufgedeckt gewesen für Hircine hab ich ne Quest gemacht und eine Quest hab ich offen wo ich zum Schrein von Petitye (oder wie der heißen soll, das ist aufjedenfall der Daedra der in Oblivion diese Drachen Statue hatte)


----------



## EnergyCross (15. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> skoellgrin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo, sorry wenn ich mir hier nicht alles  durchgelesen habe aber ich versuche seit 2 Tagen Skyrim zu spielen und  es geht einfach nicht. Ich fliege alle paar Minuten aus dem Spiel. Hab  schon Sound und Grafik Treiber geupdated. Das mit den 44 kHz  eingestellt, neu installiert, den Patch drauf gezogen, die Grafik ganz  runter gestellt. Schatten hab ich auch schon komplett ausgestellt *und  xfire hab ich auch nicht.* Es will einfach nicht. Hat noch wer nen Tipp  was ich noch nicht probiert habe ?
> ...



Lesen bildet 

@skoellgrin:

füge mal in deiner SkyrimPref.ini (Eigene Dokumente -> My Games -> Skyrim) diese werte ein:


[Papyrus]
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000


damit kann Skyrim auf mehr Ram speicher zugreifen. vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

So, mein Kätzchen hat nun das Hügelgrab etwas entrümpelt und ich muss sagen:
Hut ab, weiß nicht mehr wie lange es her ist, das ich mal wieder so nen schön, und mit Liebe zum Detail gestalteten Dungeon clearen durfte 
Vor allem das Grab des Fürsten am Ende mit der Steinwand hat mich geflasht, das war sowas von geil anzusehen!!

Will mehr


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> So, mein Kätzchen hat nun das Hügelgrab etwas entrümpelt und ich muss sagen:
> Hut ab, weiß nicht mehr wie lange es her ist, das ich mal wieder so nen schön, und mit Liebe zum Detail gestalteten Dungeon clearen durfte
> Vor allem das Grab des Fürsten am Ende mit der Steinwand hat mich geflasht, das war sowas von geil anzusehen!!
> 
> Will mehr


 
Ich find das Ende von nem Dungeon immer so geil  Wenn dieser Endboss dich dann anschreit und nichts passiert, aber dann schreist du ihn mal an und er fliegt erstmal


----------



## MaxNag (16. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich brauch drachen... DRACHEN!
> 
> bin dabei mir die drachenrüstung zusammen zu basteln. und wenn man die dinger mal braucht sind sie nie da
> 
> ...


 

über drachen kann ich micht nicht beklagen. habe komplette Drachenrüstung(schwer und leicht, also Schuppen und Platten) und die schwere komplett auf Legendär. Hatte bisher 9 Drachen. Und Knochen hat man ohne Ende über, blöd gelöst.
Als Waffe das Deadra Einhandschwert. Deadra sachen sind im allgemeinen die Stärksten im Spiel, auch stärker als Drachenrüstungen, leider.
Hab Deadra Bogen, Dolch, (Einhand)Schwert und Hammer. Alle Legendär, Und naja, halt die besten im Spiel^^ bin direkt von Elfenwaffen drauf umgestiegen, 
Zahlen weiß ich nichtmehr, müsste ich nachgucken, bin aber erstmal schlafen.

Finishing Moves gegen Drachen hatte ich übrigends keinen einzigen. Hat nur die Wache hingekriegt oO


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2011)

Das spiel ist einfach soo geil!
Ich pack die Bilder hier auch mal rein.
Man beachte beim letzten Bild den Drachen. 

(Dem ich nach 5 Deaths aus dem weg gegangen bin )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

5 Deaths?
Da würde ich erst recht einen Weg finden wollen, ihn zu besiegen.
Ich hatte bei den Drachen immer das Problem, dass Lydia mir verreckt ist..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich brauch drachen... DRACHEN!
> 
> bin dabei mir die drachenrüstung zusammen zu basteln. und wenn man die dinger mal braucht sind sie nie da
> 
> ...


 
Was braucht man den an Ressourcen für de Drachenrüstungen? 
Dann lagere ich jetzt schonmal ein paar Teile für später
Gibt es eigentlich unendlich viele Drachen oder ist dann irgendwann der Punkt, wo alle tot sind?

Gleichwertige Daedrawaffen sind auf jeden Fall nochmal ne Stufe stärker.


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2011)

Fraaaage, wenn ich Sachen in ne Truhe tue, bleiben die dann auch da? Dann kann ich meine schweren drachenknochen da rein packen. 
2. Frage, ich zock mit Headset, erschreckt ihr euch auch so ******** oft?


----------



## Schkaff (16. November 2011)

kannst ja mal ausprobieren  wirst dein blaues wunder erleben, so wie ich. hab mal meine ganzen hehlerwaren (wert ~5000) in ner alten truhe verstaut als ich die nächste ladung ablegen wollte, waren dort nur noch tomaten....
also merke: eigenes haus kaufen! alternativ kannst glaub auch iwo an nem entlegenen eck abladen, bin mir aber da nicht so sicher....

und zweiteres kann ich dir durchaus zustimme. ich weis noch wo ich meine erste höhle erkunden wollte. zu erst schleich ich mich an die höhle ran, dann *knack*. ich seh mich um alles beim alten. naja wayne einfach weiter zur diebeshöhle..und dann rrrooOOoOAASSCHHHH! kommt da vor meinem augen son verrükter auf mich zu gerannt. ich bin fast vom stuhl gefallen. puls bei gefühlten 200+. ich hab mich wirklich selten so erschrocken.....

ach nochwas: wisst ihr wie ich den patch von steam installiere und warum kann man keine als gestohlen markierte items verkaufen?


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2011)

Ich hatte gerade ne begegnung mit nem Drachen + Krosis.
Krosis macht nen Zauber und ich war weg, ich google nach Krosis und da wars mir klar, dass ich auf level 8 nix reißen kann..
Ich lauf echt viel zu viel herum! 

Edit: Hab aus 200 meter ca. nen pfeil auf den drachen geschossen, den dann zu mir gelockt und 2 riesen haben den rest erledigt


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte bisher 9 Drachen.



Auf meinem konto sind bereits über 20 
Habe nur nie die teilw mitgenommen weils soviel wiegt -.-


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Hab gestern nochmal neu angefangen  Hatte beim ersten durchlauf zu viel falsches geskillt.

Und wie könnt ihr schon die Drachenrüstung etc haben?!
Ich mein ich hab schone cht gesuchtet und viel gespielt und war lvl 22 und das höchste war bei mir Einhand mit lvl 62... Wie kanns denn sein das hier schon Leute lvl 100 im Schmieden (Muss man ja haben für die Drachenrüstung) sind und alle mega Teile haben ?!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab gestern nochmal neu angefangen  Hatte beim ersten durchlauf zu viel falsches geskillt.
> 
> Und wie könnt ihr schon die Drachenrüstung etc haben?!
> Ich mein ich hab schone cht gesuchtet und viel gespielt und war lvl 22 und das höchste war bei mir Einhand mit lvl 62... Wie kanns denn sein das hier schon Leute lvl 100 im Schmieden (Muss man ja haben für die Drachenrüstung) sind und alle mega Teile haben ?!


 
ganz einfach um geld zu machen hab ich zu anfang geschmiedet und so, eisenerzminen geplündert usw.
dann habe ich gemerkt das man mit eisendolchen genauso weit skillt wie mit allen anderen, zumindest augenscheinlich, und genug erz und lederstreifen für knapp 250 eisendoclhe hat man dann doch schnelller zusammen  als man denkt und stufe 100 schmieden ist zum greifen nahe. vom geld(schmieden+jagen+kopfgeldaufträge und gefährten quests) konnte ich mir dann schwere rüstung ausbildung bezahlen udn bin da nun auch auf 91, während einhandkampf auf knapp 50 rumdümpelt und Bogen auf 40.
hab einen neuen char am Montag angefangen(insgesamt fast 50std. Skyrim gespielt seit dem 11.11.) und bin nun lvl 28. Hab ne Drachenrüstung und ebenerz Bogen und Schwerter. bin story technisch aber erst in den 2ten akt gerutscht. udn drachen rüstung braucht nur drachen schuppen/ knochen und leder/lederbänder, alles findet man zuhauf in skyrim.

mfg


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab gestern nochmal neu angefangen  Hatte beim ersten durchlauf zu viel falsches geskillt.
> 
> Und wie könnt ihr schon die Drachenrüstung etc haben?!
> Ich mein ich hab schone cht gesuchtet und viel gespielt und war lvl 22 und das höchste war bei mir Einhand mit lvl 62... Wie kanns denn sein das hier schon Leute lvl 100 im Schmieden (Muss man ja haben für die Drachenrüstung) sind und alle mega Teile haben ?!


 
Ich spiel erst einmal durch und dann fang ich nochmal an 
Hab auch nicht perfekt geskillt, aber sooo extrem wichtig ist die skillung nun auch nicht, auch wenn mal 5 Punkte sinnlos vergeben wurden, deswegen hat man nicht gleich verloren ^^

hab jetzt knapp 41h playtime. Schmieden gestern auf 100 gemacht, das ist mit den Eisendolchen echt easy. 
Schießkunst ist als Waldläufer schon von Anfang an hoch, wenn man nur Bogen benutzt, kommt man mit der Zeit
auch schnell auf 100, hab jetzt fast 90, da wirds dann noch bissl zäh. 

Gold fehlt nicht, ab lvl 30 hatte ich das Gefühl, mehr wertvollere Sachen zu looten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Ah okay  
Ach muss man schwere Rüstung Skillen um die Drachen/Dedra Rüstung tragen zukönnen? Wenn ja wie weit, nur im lvl oder auch die Fähigkeiten?

Das mit dem Dolch muss ich mal machen


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> find ich ganz gut, aber irgendwie hat das für mich einen leichten Graustich...


 Hab den gestern abend noch etwas wegbekommen. Heute Abend oder morgen sind meine Settings vom FXAA Post Process Mod dann fertig. Muss nur noch gucken, ob ich da noch nen anderen Filter von mir reinbekommen kann 

Ich glaub ich modde so lange rum, bis das spiel ansehnlich ist und zock dann erst richtig los


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Wenn man Drachenrüstung herstellen im Schmiedkunst-Tree skillt, kannst du Drachen*platten*- und Drachen*schuppen*rüstung herstellen.
Also schwere *und* leichte Rüstung.

Sieht natürlich auch unterschiedlich aus. 

Hab meine Waldläuferin auf Schwere Rüstung geskillt. Bin jetzt mächtiger Archer, wenn mal jemand zu nahe kommt oder es zu viel wird, 
hab ich nen ordentlichen Schutz. Wenn ich dann höher bin, werd ich noch Einhand skillen, kombiniert mit Schleichen - Mehrfachschaden
auf Bogen und Einhandwaffen bei Schleichangriff - bin ich die perfekte Mischung aus Krieger und Dieb. Schlossknacken Tree ist meiner 
Meinung nach nicht so sinnvoll, Taschendiebstahl lohnt auch nicht.

Beim 2ten Mal durchspielen werd ich pure Magie nutzen


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich modde so lange rum, bis das spiel ansehnlich ist und zock dann erst richtig los


 
Hehe, ich halt mich bislang auch noch zurück. Bei mir gehen etwa 8-10h Spielzeit auf mein Konto (beschränk mich da auch aufs Wochenende). Ich bin gespannt wann die erste Mod kommt, welche die Optik deutlich verändert/verbessert.

Auf deine Zusammenstellung bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

wo muss ich denn hingehen und so kopfgeldjäger-aufträge zu bekommen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2011)

kneipen wirte haben ab und zu steckbriefe und gefährten missionen. vogte haben auch ab und zu steckbriefe.

mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Am Anfang gibt dir ein Typ in Weißlauf, der der immer neben dem Jarl steht einen "Mord" Auftrag von so welchen Banditen.
Das gab aber nur lächerliges Geld.
Ansonsten: Bruderschaft ftw!  Da haste nur Mord Aufträge ^^


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

Ziemlich cool wäre es, wenn man selber Geschäfte/Gilden oder so gründen könnte. Dazu noch ausbaufähig, was das Gebäude/Ort angeht. 

Auf sowas warte ich ja schon lange.


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

ok, danke!


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2011)

Du willst dir also ein eigenes Imperium aufbauen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ziemlich cool wäre es, wenn man selber Geschäfte/Gilden oder so gründen könnte. Dazu noch ausbaufähig, was das Gebäude/Ort angeht.
> 
> Auf sowas warte ich ja schon lange.



Naja ansatzweise hat man das in der dunklen Bruderschaft. Aber natürlich seeeeeeeeeeeehr Oberflächlich


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Frage, ich zock mit Headset, erschreckt ihr euch auch so ******** oft?


 Jep, bin gestern voll zusammengezuckt, als mich ein Löwe von hinten attackiert hat 


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich halt mich bislang auch noch zurück.  Bei mir gehen etwa 8-10h Spielzeit auf mein Konto (beschränk mich da  auch aufs Wochenende). Ich bin gespannt wann die erste Mod kommt, welche  die Optik deutlich verändert/verbessert.
> Auf deine Zusammenstellung bin ich auch schon gespannt.


 Mein Steam zeigt 3h an . Zock aber meist über die TESV.exe, die auch ohne Steam läuft^^

Zusammenstellung sollte morgen abend hoffentlich fertig sein, wenn nix dazwischenkommt. Net so übersättigte Farben und net so "grau" wie mein Testvideo, dazu etwas weniger starke Schärfe und kein Blaustich mehr. Wird noch einiges an überarbeitung brauchen 

Erster brauchbarer Texturmod: Tabookies Whiterun Retexture at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

> Du willst dir also ein eigenes Imperium aufbauen?


Jein! Hast du Assassins Creed Brotherhood gespielt? So in etwa. Nur noch komplexer. Es steckt soviel Potential in Skyrim! 



> Naja ansatzweise hat man das in der dunklen Bruderschaft. Aber natürlich seeeeeeeeeeeehr Oberflächlich


Leider... Ich würde da mehr auf persönliche Gestalltung setzen. Sowohl bei den Gildenmitgliedern als auch bei den Gebäuden bzw. deren Ausstattung.


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Ja Skyrim mit ein paar Ansätze aus Gilde 2 wäre genial, dann hätt ich mein Traumspiel gefunden *_*

Gilde 2 ist ja auch vom Prinzip ein extrem gutes Spiel, aber leider unausgereift.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

Skyrim online wär doch mal geil oder wenigstens coop kit 4 spieler  etwa wie monster hunter


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Ja Skyrim mit ein paar Ansätze aus Gilde 2 wäre genial, dann hätt ich mein Traumspiel gefunden *_*
> 
> Gilde 2 ist ja auch vom Prinzip ein extrem gutes Spiel, aber leider unausgereift.



Man könnte extrem viel in Skyrim unterbringen. Man fängt klein an, und hat iwann ein eigenes Schloss/Stadt.  
Potenzial ist da! Forschung, Geschäfte eröffnen, Gilden gründen und verwalten etc etc...


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Man könnte extrem viel in Skyrim unterbringen. Man fängt klein an, und hat iwann ein eigenes Schloss/Stadt.
> Potenzial ist da! Forschung, Geschäfte eröffnen, Gilden gründen und verwalten etc etc...


 
Wäre allerdings ein haufen Arbeit so eine Mod zu erstellen


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Jo dann lass deine connections mal glühen, pain ! 




Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre allerdings ein haufen Arbeit so eine Mod zu erstellen


 
Soll ja kein Mod sein, sondern ein offizielles Spiel


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Oblivion konnte man ja schon per Mod online zocken.. Bei Skyrim wäre das auch geil 
Gilden aufbauen ist auch ne interessante Möglichkeit, die Voraussetzungen sind ja alle vorhanden^^


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Oblivion konnte man ja schon per Mod online zocken.. Bei Skyrim wäre das auch geil


 
Naja bei Oblivion funktioniert das allerdings nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

> Jo dann lass deine connections mal glühen, pain !


Lass es mich noch ordentlich ausformulieren, dann geht die Mail an die Entwickler heute noch raus.  



> Soll ja kein Mod sein, sondern ein offizielles Spiel


Stimmt! 

TES als MP? Also bei aller Liebe... Aber das braucht es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Ich blicke es einfach nicht, wie ich in die dunkle Bruderschaft kommen soll. Die Quest von dem Jungen habe ich schon gemacht und den "netten" Brief hab ich such bekommen...


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich blicke es einfach nicht, wie ich in die dunkle Bruderschaft kommen soll. Die Quest von dem Jungen habe ich schon gemacht und den "netten" Brief hab ich such bekommen...


 
Brief? Wenn du die Quest mit dem Jungen erledigt hast, dann sollst du einfach nur ne runde pennen gehen oO


----------



## arkim (16. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe gestern den halben Tag Skyrim gezockt und war ziemlich begeistert. Ich mag ja Spiele, wo schöne Stimmung und weites Arial zu erforschen ist.

- mit tesv.exe kann ich auch ohne Steam zocken?
- wo landen die Screenshots? Ich habe "Druck" auf der Tastatur gedrückt, im Skyrim stand auch "Wallpaper123.bmp gespeichert" - aber im %userprofile% lag es schon mal nicht.

Gibts irgendwo eine Auflistung von wichtigen Infos? So Sammelthreads sind ja immer sehr voll. Ebenso wie mit den Mods. Vielleicht gibts ja besonders wichtige Mods.

Ich finde die Handhabung der Gegenstände irgendwie unpraktisch. Was besseres als die Favoriten gibts wohl nicht. Leider keine Übersicht. Klar, Character in 3rd Person anschauen...

- Gibts eigentlich einen Hotkey für autom. Speichern?
- Bzgl. Schlafen: Muss ich also die Bewohner eines Hauses immer umbringen? mache ich ungern, weil die sind ja auch mal nett  Sonst gehts ja nicht, weil fremdes Bett...

*Skyrim auf SSD installiert ist schrecklich!*  Das Nachladen geht nämlich so schnell (vielleicht oft 3 Sek. oder so), dass man die ganzen Info-Texte nicht durchlesen kann...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Brief? Wenn du die Quest mit dem Jungen erledigt hast, dann sollst du einfach nur ne runde pennen gehen oO


Ein Brief mit ner Hand drauf und einem "wir wissen bescheid"

Mh das wäre mal ne Idee 
Da man nicht mehr pennen muss um zu leveln habe ich bisher 1x geschlafen xD


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

@Arkim

1. Mit TESV.exe gehts auch ohne Steam.
2. Screenshots landen im Skyrim Haputverzeichnis (ist jedenfalls bei mir so)
3. Hier im Mods Sammelthread werden die immer aktuell gehalten, kann ich nur empfehlen 
4. Das Menü ist grauenhaft, an Modifizierten UI's wird schon gebastelt.
5. Schnellspeichern geht mit F5
6. In den Herbergen kann man doch immer für ganz wenig Geld übernachten 
7. Eine HDD hat mal Vorteile gegenüber einer SSD, ich glaub ja net^^


----------



## klefreak (16. November 2011)

hab bei mir die Spielprobleme folgendermaßen lösen können

Sound auf 24bit 44khz (weis nicht ib es geholfen hat)
eine neue INI erstellt über die webseite donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/  hab dort alles auf das 2.höchste setting mit meiner 6950 und nem 1055t
den folgenden "Mod" für mehr adressierbasren Speicher der EXE..
der funktioniert (diese Speichereintr#ge in der INI funktionierten bei mir nicth !)
Large Address Aware at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

nun läuft bei mir das Game in 1920x1080p + 4x AA 16AF und ULTRA NDA Condig sehr smooth 
ps: den +20% Powertune schalter im AMD Driver sollte man tunlichst hochstellen !! (Overdrive menü) das hat bei meiner gemoddeden 6950@6970 das Spiel verflüssigt 

Mods hab cih derzeit folgende aktiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier noch meine INI (hab sie SCHREIBGESCHÜTZT damit das Game nichts ändern kann  )
aus dem Pfad: C:\Users\XXXXXXXXX\Documents\My Games\Skyrim



Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bAllowConsole=1
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=320.0000
iNumHWThreads=6
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
uGridsToLoad=15
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=144
iFPSClamp=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=3
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=4
fInteriorShadowDistance=5000.0000
fShadowDistance=10000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=5600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=4600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=15000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=2500.0000
fDecalLOD1=2000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=300.0000
fLightLODStartFade=4500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=14
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=2
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=512.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=15000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=15000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=35
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=150
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="AMDRadeonHD6900Series"
bFXAAEnabled=0
fShadowBiasScale=0.0500
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=8192
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=75.0000
fDefaultFOV=75.0000
bSimpleLighting=0
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=0
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bDo30VFog=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=4
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iGrassCellRadius=4
bGrassPointLighting=1
fGrassFadeRange=1500.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=4000.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0280
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1024
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=362144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=42768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=26384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=10000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=95000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=300000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=90000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=40000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.9000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=50
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=3.0000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1500
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=200
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=120
bDecalMultithreaded=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=30.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=30.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=30.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterLOD=0
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bUseWaterShader=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1



Ich hoffe, dass ich euch damit helfen kann


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gestern den halben Tag Skyrim gezockt und war ziemlich begeistert. Ich mag ja Spiele, wo schöne Stimmung und weites Arial zu erforschen ist.
> 
> ...


 
- Das mit der .exe wurde bereits mehrmals bestätigt, selber hab ich es noch nicht probiert.

- Scrennshots landen bei mir direkt im Skyrim Ordner

- Es gibt noch einen Sammelthread extra für Mods, ist auch unter PCGH->Rollenspiele->The Elder Scrolls angepinnt

- Schnellspeichern ist F5

- Man findet öfter mal Betten die nicht "fremd" sind, oder du kaufst dir eben dein eigenes Haus, oder mietest ein Gasthaus 

- Das "Problem" mit der SSD hab ich auch


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Bei mir geht das auf der HDD genauso schnell, dauert auch nur 3 sek.


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gestern den halben Tag Skyrim gezockt und war ziemlich begeistert. Ich mag ja Spiele, wo schöne Stimmung und weites Arial zu erforschen ist.
> 
> ...



Also, schlafen kannst du wenn du dir ein eigenes Haus gekauft hast oder in Gasthäusern  Kostet dich ca 10 Gold pro Nacht.
Wichtige Mods gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich, aber hier im Forum ist ein Unterforum für TES und dort findest du auch einen Sammelthread für Skyrimmods  
Screenshots landen soweit ich weiss im Installordner von Skyrim. Oder du machst die Bilder einfach mit Fraps.

Soweit ich es hier gehört habe kannst du mit der TESV.exe ohne Steam zocken. ^^




> Ein Brief mit ner Hand drauf und einem "wir wissen bescheid"


Hab ich leider nicht bekommen :/



edit: Mist zu langsam


----------



## arkim (16. November 2011)

Danke Leute!

Kann man mit SKYRIM | Do Not Argue noch etwas herausholen? Leider hat er da keine Presets, es sind ja erschreckend viele Optionen. Ich hätte gerne entfernte Objekte besser aufgebaut, also höhere Weitsicht wenns geht...


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (16. November 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu der einen Mission "The Blessing Of Nature" in Whiterun:


Spoiler



Wenn man von dem Baum Eldergleam diesen Lebenssaft extrahieren soll (mit  Hilfe von Nettlebane (im dt. heißt das Ding wahrscheinlich  Nesselfluch), sind in der Höhle zwei Pilger welche sehr abweisend auf  mich reagieren, wenn ich das Schwert erwähne um damit die Wurzeln zu  cutten. Nachdem ich dann vom Baum das Teil habe bricht die Hölle los und  ich werde von den Spriggans angegriffen und die 2 Pilger liegen da  unten Tod rum.

Kurzum meine Frage: Kann man die Quest auch irgendwie friedlicher lösen?  Im Tempel bei der Priesterin wollte mich so ein Typ auf dem Weg zum  Baum begleiten, der ist mir dann auf halber Strecke in einem Random  Battle mit nem Drachen draufgegangen(Spawntrick durch Warten hat nichts gebracht)
Wäre mit dem im Petto die Quest anders verlaufen?


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Danke Leute! Kann man mit SKYRIM | Do Not Argue noch etwas herausholen? Leider hat er da keine Presets, es sind ja erschreckend viele Optionen. Ich hätte gerne entfernte Objekte besser aufgebaut, also höhere Weitsicht wenns geht...


 Bei den meisten Optionen ist ja Mid/Ultra/Extreme mit angegeben  Die weiter entfernten Objekte berechnet das LOD, bei diesen Einstellungen würde ich alles eine Stufe über das normale Ultra (DNA Ultra EX, nicht das DNA Extreme) stellen, dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. November 2011)

Moin Leute

Ich habe eine Problem mit dem Mods. Wenn sachen wie besser Blut oder bessern Nacht Himmel geht leider nix.
Und habe es so gemacht wie es im README steht. Also in Data->Textures->Dann die Mod (Blood,Sky,ect).
Leider geht keine der Mods.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu der einen Mission "The Blessing Of Nature" in Whiterun:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Spoiler



Nö, der ist bei den Spriggans draufgegangen  . Hab mich aber auch gefragt obs anders geht.


 
Edit:

Ich versteh die Leute mit den Mods nicht, alle heulen hier rum das es nicht geht und wenn doch postet er ein Screen von vorher nacher und der Unterschied liegt bei exakt 0 (aus meiner Sicht). Wieso lasst ihr es nicht einfach und wartet auf einen gescheiten Mod.. So schlimm ist die Grafik jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> Ich habe eine Problem mit dem Mods. Wenn sachen wie besser Blut oder bessern Nacht Himmel geht leider nix.
> Und habe es so gemacht wie es im README steht. Also in Data->Textures->Dann die Mod (Blood,Sky,ect).
> Leider geht keine der Mods.
> Danke für die Hilfe!


 Einfach den textures ordner aus den Archiven samt inhalt in den DATA Ordner kopieren, dann sollte es gehn. Pfad wäre dann z.B. Skyrim/Data/textures/sky. 

@freak
Wenn du auf den (meinen) Bildern kein Unterschied siehst biste echt blind xD

Neuer Patch ist in Arbeit:
Bethesda working on a Skyrim update for all platforms • Eurogamer.net


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. November 2011)

*Legacyy*

So habe ich ja gemacht...


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> als MP? Also bei aller Liebe... Aber das braucht es nun wirklich nicht.



Ein mmorpg wie wow wär auch nix. Aber ein coop modus wär die perfekte ergänzung. 

In monster hunter freedom unite kann man auch seine sp quests machen und in der gildenhalle mit 3 anderen auf die jagt gehen 
Macht riesig spaß


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2011)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel teilweise weniger rund. Derzeit auf Ultra +2x AA, höchste Sichtweite etc auf Full HD. Es läuft normalerweise mit ~35FPS, das läuft auch echt ordentlich. Aber grade wenn ich Höhlen betrete und ähnliches droppt meine FPS auf unter 15. 

Hab 'ne GTX 560Ti + Q6600 @ 3,2GHz. 4GB Ram (wird demnächst auf 8GB aufgerüstet.)

Reicht die 560Ti vllt einfach nicht? Oder blockt meine CPU?


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Dann noch mal mit der Skyrimlauncher.exe starten, und dann auf "Datendateien" und dann da auf "freie Dateien laden" oder wie das heißt. Dann müsste es vlt. klappen...



Fexzz schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel teilweise weniger rund.  Derzeit auf Ultra +2x AA, höchste Sichtweite etc auf Full HD. Es läuft  normalerweise mit ~35FPS, das läuft auch echt ordentlich. Aber grade  wenn ich Höhlen betrete und ähnliches droppt meine FPS auf unter 15.
> 
> Hab 'ne GTX 560Ti + Q6600 @ 3,2GHz. 4GB Ram (wird demnächst auf 8GB aufgerüstet.)
> 
> Reicht die 560Ti vllt einfach nicht? Oder blockt meine CPU?


 Versuch das mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...d-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-135.html#post3645137
Da reicht meist der Speicher nicht aus...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @freak
> Wenn du auf den (meinen) Bildern kein Unterschied siehst biste echt blind xD


 
Finde die nicht mehr, irgendeiner hat hier 4 Screens gepostet und der unterschied war so minimal.. und dafür 20 Jahre rumbasteln und abstürze? lol


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (16. November 2011)

Also bei mir macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich mit 0x AA oder mit 8x AA zocke (FPS immer zwischen 35-60). Meine Graka langweilt sich bei max. 30-40% Auslastung und meine CPU mit 25% CPU zwar eigtl. auch aber ist dann doch (wie schon bekannt) irgendwie der Flaschenhals, hmmm

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Settings die CPU lastigen (Schatten auf jeden Fall) und GPU lastigen bei dem Game sind?


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann noch mal mit der Skyrimlauncher.exe starten, und dann auf "Datendateien" und dann da auf "freie Dateien laden" oder wie das heißt. Dann müsste es vlt. klappen...
> 
> 
> Versuch das mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...d-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-135.html#post3645137
> Da reicht meist der Speicher nicht aus...


 
Danke, das werd ich zuhause probieren. Ich sag Bescheid, wenns klappt


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Meinste so was wie die hier?
http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-4yp6hr.png
http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-46b2th.png
Das waren meine ersten versuche

P.S. für die Kantigen SChatten in der .ini die ShadowMaPResolution Befehle auf 4096 setzen und dann sind die wieder scharf


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Naja gut bisschen mehr Farbe sieht schon besser aus...


----------



## Onkeldieter (16. November 2011)

Das erste is doch ohne Mod oder?

http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-4yp6hr.png
http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-46b2th.png


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Das erste is doch ohne Mod oder?
> 
> http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-4yp6hr.png
> http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-46b2th.png


 
Yoah sieht so aus


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Echt? MMh da sieht man mal wieder wie schädlich Arbeit für mich ist, vergesse schon die Grafik 

Na denne ist es mit den Mods bisher wie gesagt unsinn


----------



## Onkeldieter (16. November 2011)

Wieso?

Auf dem 2. hast du doch viel mehr Details meiner meinung nach

Zum Beispiel am Baum,Bänke etc

http://h8.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1520-12-46b2th.png


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Die drei Kerben  Naja wärs nicht so grau okaay, aber dafür hätte ich kein Bock 20 Jaher rumwerkeln zumüssen bis das Spiel nach dem "mod" funktioniert.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Finde ich gut das ein Patch erscheint, ich hoffe das er sehr Umfangreich ist und Back to Desktops behebt, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf b3, ich möchte nur noch einem funktionellem Skyrim treu bleiben.


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Stimmt, einige wollen etwas dezentere Farben, andere wieder kräftigere. Ich sitz da ja nur so 20-30min pro abend dran, dann zock ich lieber wieder, wofür hab ich denn das Spiel gekauft 
Hab ja mittlerweile wieder mehr farbe drin, also net mehr so "grau" ^^

Es gibt ne neue ENB: http://enbdev.com/enbseries_skyrim_v0090patch3.zip
Kann das mal jmd. runterladen und posten, was in der enbseries.ini steht? Danke


----------



## klefreak (16. November 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Danke Leute!
> Kann man mit SKYRIM | Do Not Argue noch etwas herausholen? Leider hat er da keine Presets, es sind ja erschreckend viele Optionen. Ich hätte gerne entfernte Objekte besser aufgebaut, also höhere Weitsicht wenns geht...



mit der INI kanns tud sehr viel rausholen !
ich hab siehe mein vorheriges Posting überall das DNA EX eingestellt und hab ca 25-40fps !!



Robonator schrieb:


> .....
> Wichtige Mods gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich, aber hier im Forum ist ein Unterforum für TES und dort findest du auch einen Sammelthread für Skyrimmods
> Screenshots landen soweit ich weiss im Installordner von Skyrim. Oder du machst die Bilder einfach mit Fraps.
> Soweit ich es hier gehört habe kannst du mit der TESV.exe ohne Steam zocken. ^^
> .....


 
Ich finde schon, dass es "wichtige" mods gibt, die zumindest die Optik schon einigermaßen verbessern (siehe meine Liste weiter oben ca posting 1342  )



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> Ich habe eine Problem mit dem Mods. Wenn sachen wie besser Blut oder bessern Nacht Himmel geht leider nix.
> Und habe es so gemacht wie es im README steht. Also in Data->Textures->Dann die Mod (Blood,Sky,ect).
> Leider geht keine der Mods.
> Danke für die Hilfe!



wie schon beschrieben ! auch im skyrim Launcher "Loose FIles" aktivieren



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Finde ich gut das ein Patch erscheint,  ich hoffe das er sehr Umfangreich ist und Back to Desktops behebt, ich  habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf b3, ich möchte nur noch einem  funktionellem Skyrim treu bleiben.



wenn du irgendwelche Mods aktiviert hast, teste mal ob du mithilfe des DNA-Ini-files (online eine erstellen) die Fehler beheben kannst, bei mir war danach das Spiel ohne Abstürze
des Weiteren hilft auch das Tool (hab ich in Posting 1342 verlinkt) das es der EXE erlaubt, mehr als 2gb Speicher zu verwenden !





Hab grade den neuesten ENB MOD getestet aber dabei KEINE Verbesserung feststellen können ;(

bei mir gehen die FPS deutlich runter, Screenshots zeigen aber keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zu meiner DNA-INI

kann das jemand bestätigen??

mfg


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> mit der INI kanns tud sehr viel rausholen !
> ich hab siehe mein vorheriges Posting überall das DNA EX eingestellt und hab ca 25-40fps !!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke.. ich hatte meinen ersten Absturz nach ~25 Stunden, werde mal das angegebene Tool von dir mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

kannst du mal die enbseries.ini im spoiler posten? ich guck mir mal an, was da so drin ist


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Mein Skyrim geht mehrmals täglich den Bach runter. Das kann durchaus alle 20min. mal passieren. Liegt wohl auch an der Graka, die läuft immer nur mit 50-70%.
Manchmal hab ich FPS Einbrüche bis unter 20fps. Egal ob mit oder ohne Mods. 
Aber bald sollen ja neue CAP's kommen. Bis dahin muss ich alle 2min. F5 drücken 

Man müsste bei dual Karten wahlweise eine GPU abschalten können, für Skyrim würd ja eine reichen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. November 2011)

Naja halt wenn von denn ganzen FXAA plus neue farben nicht viel !
Schaut einfach nur Übertrieben aus und naja FXAA macht das ganze echt6 hässlich !


----------



## skoellgrin (16. November 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt sowohl die Vergrößerung des Speichers, den Skyrim nutzt, über die ini versucht zu erhöhen als auch über das Programm was hier wer vorgeschlagen hat. Hat aber beides ebenfalls nicht funktioniert. Hab weiterhin immer nach kurzer Zeit nen "Back to Desktop". Es ist zum verzweifeln... Mal gut das ich mich mit Arbeit ablenken kann


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Bei mir läuft es mit zwei 570 und dem FXAA Mod noch flüssiger als ohne Mod, ich höre das meine beiden Karten viel mehr ausgelastet werden sie sind ja für die Lautstärke unter Last bekannt, aber damit bin ich von Anfang an gut mit zurecht gekommen, ich kann ja mal die SLI Visuelle Anzeige einschalten und bereichten wie gut SLI greift.


----------



## ser0_silence (16. November 2011)

Morgen Jungs. 
Sagt mal ich hab meine Gefährtin verloren, weil ich durch nen Aufnahmequest in dieser einen Bruderschaft oder was dsa ist nen anderen Begleiter bekommen hab. Seitdem find ich die net mehr. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, dass ich die wiederbekomme?

Und dann noch was. Und zwar hatt ich ja auch schon gelesen ingame, dass man sich für 5000 ein Haus kaufen kann... Wo war das? 

In Flusswald hatte ich 2  Drachen hintereinander?! xD Und beim ersten Drachenangriff wurder der Schmied gefressen bzw gekillt -.-* Der ist seitdem nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Kann das echt sein oder ist das ein Bug?

EDIT: Wens interessiert... Ich kann das Game auf komplett Max mit 2xAA flüssig spielen... mit meinem Hauptsys  Inner Stadt ok 22-30 fps aber draussen immer um die 40


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

ser0_silence schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs.
> Sagt mal ich hab meine Gefährtin verloren, weil ich durch nen Aufnahmequest in dieser einen Bruderschaft oder was dsa ist nen anderen Begleiter bekommen hab. Seitdem find ich die net mehr. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, dass ich die wiederbekomme?
> 
> Und dann noch was. Und zwar hatt ich ja auch schon gelesen ingame, dass man sich für 5000 ein Haus kaufen kann... Wo war das?
> ...


 

Beim Vogt von Weislauf, im Haus des Jarls - der verkauft dir Haus und Einrichtungsmöglichkeiten.

Bei mir ging der Schmied in Flusswald auch beim Drachenangriff drauf.. der liegt 30h playtime später immer noch tot auf der Brücke, denke
nicht das der wieder aufsteht


----------



## ser0_silence (16. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Beim Vogt von Weislauf, im Haus des Jarls - der verkauft dir Haus und Einrichtungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Bei mir ging der Schmied in Flusswald auch beim Drachenangriff drauf.. der liegt nach 30h playtime immer noch tot auf der Brücke, denke
> nicht das der wieder aufsteht


 
xD Danke bin echt nicht mehr drauf gekommen wo das war^^ Und mit der Gefährtin? Diese Lydia glaub ich? Hab gemerkt nen Gefährte ist schon ganz gut als Tank. (Das Pferd übrigens als bestes aber leider nur draussen^^ Pferd greift an udn zieht den Schaden auf sich und ich kann in aller Ruhe draufschiessen :p ) 

Ok alles klar also kein Einzelfall :p hab nur nichtmal seine Leiche gefunden deswegen war ich ein wenig verwundert^^

Danke dir 

Edit: Und noch was. Hatte nen neuen Gefährten gefunden. Bei nem Quest in so nem Grab wenn man aufm weg nach Ivarstatt bzw zu den Graubärten ist. Der ist mir dann aber komplett verreckt in nem Dungeon mit Vampiren. Normalerweise hockt der sich ja nur hin und kämpft iwann weiter. Aber einmal is er komplett draufgegangen... Haben die nur ne bestimmte "Haltbarkeit" ? ^^


----------



## Onkeldieter (16. November 2011)

Also bei mir war se auch wieder oben beim Jarl am Futtern.Ich hab se dann wieder angesprochen und sie is dann wieder mit


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2011)

Habt ihr schon diesen Hund (Meeko oder so) gefunden?
Mein Aktueller gefährte, der schon nen Drachen erlegt hat. 
Und süß isser.


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

vorweg, ich spiele mit 2 einhandwaffen (streitkolben):
weiß jemand, wie ich das bei den favoriten einstellen kann, dass ich sie zusammen anwähle?
ich kann immer nur einen nehmen...
Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich so nen Drachenschrei benutze und dann die möglichkeit habe, wieder auf meine 2 waffen zu wechseln...
iwie haut das nicht hin


----------



## ser0_silence (16. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Also bei mir war se auch wieder oben beim Jarl am Futtern.Ich hab se dann wieder angesprochen und sie is dann wieder mit


 Tatsache... war am futtern die faule Sau  Danke


----------



## jumpel (16. November 2011)

Moinsn!
Schönes Spiel oder? Einfach toll  Mir gefälts total, mein erstes Spiel in diesem Genre!

Aber:
1. Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich stehle damit ich nicht entdeckt werde? Jetzt bin ich extra in ein Haus wo niemand drinne war und hab ne Käseecke genommen, aufeinmal tönts ausm Nebenzimmer "Halt, keine Bewegung... usw." Sehr unlogisch.
Außerdem steht im Handbuch "Sie können ihr Kopfgeld bezahlen und so dem Gefängnis entgehen" Ja Pustekuchen! Ich zahle und dann geht das Spiel vor dem nächsten Knast weiter. Oder ist das schon so gemeint und blos schlecht übersetzt?
2. Wo verkauft ihr eure Edelsteine und Schmuck?
3. Bringt das Spielen mit Steam irgendwelche Vorteile? Ich spiele lediglich durch den Doppelklick auf TESV.exe


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

1. Schleichen  und ja, wenn du zahlst startest du dann immer vor dem Gefängnis.
2. Ramschhändler nehmen eig alles.
(symbol einer Waage auf dem Schild)
3. Screenshoots, ansonsten nein.


----------



## deeps (16. November 2011)

hallo, 

wieso füllt sich mein manika nichtmehr auf? 

Wieso kann ich als Vampir nie Städte betreten?

Sind das Fehler im Spiel, oder game over? 

ich kann nurnoch durch die gebirge laufen... -.-


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Hast du evtl irgend einen Stein aktiviert? Es gibt glaub ich einen, bei dem du zwar mehr Mana hast, aber keins mehr generierst.

Bei den anderen Punkten muss ich passen, bin nur werwolf xD


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Ich hab mir vorhin die Zwergenstufe freigeschaltet, und ich hab schon einige Sachen wie z.b eine Zwergenrüstung doch leider gibt es in Weißlauf beim Waffenhändler keine Zwergischen Metallbarren mehr, weiss vielleicht jemand wo ich die bekomman kann?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (16. November 2011)

Kann es sein das man als Werwolf seinen Rassenbonus endlos spamen kann (nicht nur einmal pro Tag). Ich bin Nord und als Werwolf hat er eine Attake die ähnlich wie bei den Nord ist (Schrei und Gegner fliehen für ein paar Sekunden vor dir). Falls das eine Werwolfeigener Bonus ist, wäre das ein Megafail, dann hätte ich von Anfang an eine andere Rasse genommen (2 x derselbe Bonus bringt ja nicht viel), hmmm.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

Geh doch in eine Dwemer-Ruine (z.B. unter Markath), da findet man genug Zeug, sich das selbst "zusammenzuschmelzen"!
Ansonsten bekommen die Händler täglich was neues!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Warte mal 24 oder 48 Stunden, dann hat er wieder welche. 

Ich wüsste nicht, das der Werwolf noch inen anderen Bonus bringt.
Ich kann als Dunkelelfenwerwolf nix besonderes machen.

Da war das werwolfsleben in Bloodmoon viel besser.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten, der Nachteil bei der Zwergenrüstung ist eigentlich nur das die enorm schwer ist mit ihren 45 Gewicht, musste schon meinen Stahlstreitkolben verkaufen weil ich zuviel Gewicht hatte, naja dafür hab ich jetzt ein Vulkanglaszweihändler auf Hochwertig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2011)

Gibts eig ne Möglichkeit als Werwolf sich im Kampf zu heilen? Im Werwolfmodus regeneriert sich die HP nicht, und ins Inventar kann ich auch nicht. Und wenn ich als Werwolf "sterbe", verwandle ich mich wieder zurück oder sterbe ich dann richtig?


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Gibts eig ne Möglichkeit als Werwolf sich im Kampf  zu heilen? Im Werwolfmodus regeneriert sich die HP nicht, und ins  Inventar kann ich auch nicht.


 

Wenn du an eine Leiche gehst, kannst du dich daran nähren. Ist wie bei den Untoten aus W3


----------



## Sinister213 (16. November 2011)

deeps schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wieso füllt sich mein manika nichtmehr auf?
> 
> ...


 
Also das mit dem Magicka liegt am Vampir sein.
Tagsüber regenerierst du keine Ausdauer Magicka oder Gesundheit mehr.
Also viel Spaß beim schlafen Tags ^^ Den für mich ist es ohne jegliche Regeneration nicht möglich einen ganzen Tag durchzukriegen ^^
Musst ich gleich mal wieder auskurieren gehen den Vampirismus


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

Wow hab grad die Story durchgezoggt. Leider weiss ich jetzt nciht was zu tun ist. Nichtmal mit jemanden reden soll ich oO
Ich hab gefühlte 200 Screenshots gemacht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

Hast du schon alle Storys durch?


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hast du schon alle Storys durch?


 
Die Main und die der Bruderschaft habe ich.


----------



## arkim (16. November 2011)

Ich habe gestern den halben Tag gezockt, bin aber nur rumgelaufen und mal eins zwei kleine Quests gemacht und bin immer noch auf Level 1


----------



## ser0_silence (16. November 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit den Pferden los? 
Es rennt zu nem Feind auf ne Brücke greift ihn an, fällt dabei dir Brücke runter und ist tot 
1000 Gold wech xD
Finds ja gut, dass die angreifen und als Tank dienen, da sie anscheinend keine HP haben, aber nen Sturz bekommt denen auf jedenfall net so gut ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (16. November 2011)

Doch die haben HP. Meins ist mal im Kampf gestorben. ^^ Kann man denen irgendwie beibringen nicht anzugreifen?


----------



## arkim (16. November 2011)

Wo ist denn ein Wald? Ich will mal in den Wald gehen 
Mein Pferd ist auch mal im Kampf gestorben, glaube durch einen Pfeil.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Wie kommt man Hoch Hrothgahr?
Ich finde keinen Weg.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Ich bin gerade im ewigen Eis einem Feuerdinxda begegnet weiss nich wie die heissen, ich habe durch ihr jetzt bei meinen Waffen an Schaden verlohren, das ist mir aber schonmal passiert, gibt es ein Mittel das sich die volle Schadenswirkung meiner Waffen wieder herstellt ?


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

@turbosnake:
Du musst zuerst nach Ivarstatt und von dort aush kannst du nach Hoch-Hrothgar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hast du dich mit irgendwas infiziert!
Geh einfach eine Runde beten, das hilft fast immer!


----------



## ser0_silence (16. November 2011)

Ok also mein Pferd hat bis jetzt immer überlebt bis auf den Sturz^^ Glück gehabt...
Das ist eh krass unlogisch^^ Pferde sind Fluchttiere xD 
Ja man sollte den Pfreden so wie den Gefährten sagen können wie sie reagieren. Also Defensiv, Offensiv usw


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du dich mit irgendwas infiziert!
> Geh einfach eine Runde beten, das hilft fast immer!


 
Danke dir..ihr wisst aber auch wirklich so gut wie zu jeder Frage eine passende Antwort  Man lernt aber immer wieder dazu ist mein erstes Rollenspiel was ich so ausgiebig spiele.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. November 2011)

Beten ist doch immer ne Lösung, kennt man ja


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

Aber da gibts Götter, die einem helfen.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

matte1987 schrieb:
			
		

> vorweg, ich spiele mit 2 einhandwaffen (streitkolben):
> weiß jemand, wie ich das bei den favoriten einstellen kann, dass ich sie zusammen anwähle?
> ich kann immer nur einen nehmen...
> Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich so nen Drachenschrei benutze und dann die möglichkeit habe, wieder auf meine 2 waffen zu wechseln...
> iwie haut das nicht hin



Musst halt eine waffe mit links und andere mit rechts anklicken. Anders wirds nicht gehen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du dich mit irgendwas infiziert!
> Geh einfach eine Runde beten, das hilft fast immer!


 
Genau in der Nähe von diesem Feuermonster war ein Schrein der alles wieder geheilt hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

was sind illusionszauber?


----------



## Glantir (16. November 2011)

Hatte die Aufgabe zum Grab von dingenskirchen zu gehen (name vergessen) um Vilkas von seiner Bestie zu befreien, als ich mit schnellreise ankam war die Quest sofort unter abgeschlossen verzeichnet oO.... Bug oder gewollt? Bin danach allerdings auch nicht mehr zum Weißlauf Gefährten HQ gegangen ^^.

Dann noch ne andere Frage, Kann man sich von dem Werwolf sein wieder befreien? Der einzige nachteil ist zwar das man keinen erholungs Bonus hat wenn man geschlafen hat aber würde mich trotzdem interessieren.

Hab mich jetzt den Gefährten, der dunklen Bruderschaft und der Diebesgilde angeschlossen, aber bis auf die Gefährten nicht viel gemacht, die Diebesgilde ist aber bisher nicht ganz so gut gelungen wie in Oblivion (fand die ganze Sache mit dem grau Fuchs ziemlich geil ^^), außerdem scheint man ziemlich hohe Werte in den Diebestalenten zu benötigen... stellen die Gefährten eigentlich die Kriegergilde da oder gibt es noch eine richtiger Kriegergilde?


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Wie lernt man den Schrei von einem der Graubärte?


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie lernt man den Schrei von einem der Graubärte?


 
Wenn ers auf dem Boden schreit dann einfach draufstarren ^^


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Musst halt eine waffe mit links und andere mit rechts anklicken. Anders wirds nicht gehen


 
das heißt, dass man 2 Einhandwaffen nie zusammen über die Favoriten anwählen kann, oder wie?


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2011)

matte1987 schrieb:


> das heißst, dass man 2 Einhandwaffen nie zusammen über die Favoriten anwählen kann, oder wie?


 
Nö du musst sie immer einzeln auswählen


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

Hat sofort nach dem Frage geklappt war ja klar.


----------



## Alterac (16. November 2011)

Du hast einmal das Wort Kontekt benutzt, ich meine aber du meinst Kontext.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

Das Ende vom Narmira Quest ist ja pervers...


Spoiler



Man muss jemanden umbringen und dann essen.


----------



## Crymes (16. November 2011)

HAb ein kleines Problem: Ich bin jetzt in MZLuft und da kommen diese Spinnenarbeiter auf Rollen, wie um Hummelsrand (  ) mache ich die fertig?

2. Skyrim hat ja kein DX11, oder?  Soll das noch per PAtch kommen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich es ja kaum glauben, das die USK nicht wegen den Finishing Moves nicht rumgemault hat, wenn ich dann mal wieder irgendjemanden köpfe. 
Ist es eigentlich absoluter Zufall, wann diese Moves kommen oder lässt sich das beeinflussen?


----------



## CeresPK (16. November 2011)

Zufall.
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es einen Move gibt lässt sich im Sternzeichen erhöhen


----------



## Crymes (16. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Neue Screens von mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-380.html#post3646406
Wer will kann sich des ja mal angucken


----------



## CeresPK (16. November 2011)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Bei welchem Händler kann ich eigentlich meinen Schmuck verkaufen? Ist das nicht der Gemischtwarenladen in Weißlauf? Schade ist das der Laden immer abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Schkaff (16. November 2011)

ich hab mich irgendwie noch nicht mit dem fxaa injector angefreundet,  zwar kann ich es problemlos installieren, allerdings sieht es im  nachhinein schlimmer aus als zuvor. entweder wird das bild total  blaulastig oder es wird dermaßen "scharf gepixelt" sodass sich die  sättigungswerte stark verziehen. ich glaub der effekt heißt posterieren  oder so. capture_16112011_192419.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

teilweise tritt sogar beides auf. sobald ich aber mit fraps einen  screenshot mache, sieht das bild wieder so aus wie es vom modder aus  gewollt ist.  capture_16112011_192619.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
beim launcher sind, wie im readme beschrieben, antialiasung, usw... deaktiviert.

ich bin verwirrt.hat da jemand rat?


----------



## CeresPK (16. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Bei welchem Händler kann ich eigentlich meinen Schmuck verkaufen? Ist das nicht der Gemischtwarenladen in Weißlauf? Schade ist das der Laden immer abgeschlossen ist.


 
Es ist in jeder Stadt irgendwo ein Gemischtwarenhändler.
In Weißlauf der sollte eigentlich immer auf haben (oder hast du den schon kalt gestellt  )
Zur Not schau in Flußwald gegenüber der Schmiede vorbei, das ist auch ein Gemischtwarenhändler.

MfG Ceres


----------



## mMn (16. November 2011)

matte1987 schrieb:


> das heißt, dass man 2 Einhandwaffen nie zusammen über die Favoriten anwählen kann, oder wie?



Bin mir jetzt nicht 100%tig sicher, ob  ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe. Aber ich probiere es mal. Ich benutze zwei identische Orcschwerter, diesen "Schwerterstapel" kann ich unter Favoriten mit "LR" belegen und die beiden Waffen auswählen und ziehen. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (16. November 2011)

Vielen dank


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht 100%tig sicher, ob  ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe. Aber ich probiere es mal. Ich benutze zwei identische Orcschwerter, diesen "Schwerterstapel" kann ich unter Favoriten mit "LR" belegen und die beiden Waffen auswählen und ziehen. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


 
hast du richtig verstanden, ja 
so hab ich ´s noch gar nicht probiert, weil ich halt 2 verschiedene Waffen benutze, zwar schon zwei streitkolben, aber beide unteschiedlich verzaubert...
aber mittlerweile weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich trotzdem zwischen den verschiedenen schreien switchen kann und trotzdem meine beiden kolben halte


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Meine Skyrim .ini Settings sind fast fertig. Morgen noch ne ausführliche Readme schreiben und dann wars das 

Da werden dann meine .ini Dateien, meine FXAA Settings und der 4GB Patch drin sein


----------



## jumpel (16. November 2011)

So Leute, habt ihr schon eure Bude eingerichtet?
Ich bin vorhin zum IKEA von Weißlauf aber der wollte mir nichts anbieten.
Dabei steht ja in der Fibel des guten Wohnens die ich quasi mit dem Kauf meines Häuschens erworben habe, dass mir der Vogt gegen Geld Einrichtungsgegenstände zur Verfügung stellt.
Tut er aber nicht. Dauert das ne Zeit oder hab ich im Moment noch zu wenig Gold (~1600)?


----------



## CeresPK (16. November 2011)

Gehe zu den normalen Ladenöffnungszeiten auf den Kerl zu.
Dann müsste er was verkaufen.

MfG


----------



## Betschi (16. November 2011)

Hat schon jemand das offizielle Lösungsbuch gekauft? Möchte es mir holen, weiss jedohc nicht, ob es was taugt


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

Alduin ist tot 

soo, jetzt kann ich die Bruderschaft vollends fertig machen, diebesgilde, gefährten und mal schauen was noch so kommt 
nach meinem schmertmagier jetzt kommt dann Bogenschütze 

ich will euch diese wunderschönen bilder nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MaxNag (16. November 2011)

sagt mal, sind bei euch so unnötig viele Drachen unterwegs? ich sehe Teilweise 2 Gleichzeitig


----------



## Glantir (16. November 2011)

Hi, ich brauche einen makellosen Rubin und weiß nicht wo ich ihn herbekommen soll, habe schon alle möglichen Händler abgeklappert.... kann man irgendwie aus normalen edelsteinen makellose machen?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> sagt mal, sind bei euch so unnötig viele Drachen  unterwegs? ich sehe Teilweise 2 Gleichzeitig


 


sei doch froh. hatte anfangs auch sau viele und später, als ich das Drachen set gemacht hab musste ich teilweiße 30 min suchen bis ich mal einen hatte... und der wollte nie zu boden 

2 gleichzeitig macht doch rießig spaß. die sind ja so leicht, da sind 2 doch schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller  

der einzig starke ist Alduin.. aber den haste nur zum schluss 


edit: 
sammel dir mal so 10 Drachenknochen und 15 Drachenschuppen. das sollte reichen für ein komplettes set + aufrüsten. aber gib das zeug deinem gefährten, weil die dinger sau viel wiegen


----------



## MaxNag (16. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> sei doch froh. hatte anfangs auch sau viele und später, als ich das Drachen set gemacht hab musste ich teilweiße 30 min suchen bis ich mal einen hatte... und der wollte nie zu boden
> 
> 2 gleichzeitig macht doch rießig spaß. die sind ja so leicht, da sind 2 doch schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller
> 
> der einzig starke ist Alduin.. aber den haste nur zum schluss


 
Naja, hab aber wie bereits erwähnt das komplette leichte und schwere Drachenset auf Legendär, kann mit den Knochen kaum noch was anfangen, und wenn die andauern Dorfbewohner töten ist das schon Blöd =( 
2 meiner Lieblings NPC Klasse sind schon gestorben (Schmiede) und dann noch ein paar Begleiter, die ich aber wegen nem Bug eh nicht mirnehmen konnte. 

und Feueratronarchen sind verdammt stark gegen Drachen 



EnergyCross schrieb:


> edit:
> sammel dir mal so 10 Drachenknochen und 15 Drachenschuppen. das sollte reichen für ein komplettes set + aufrüsten. aber gib das zeug deinem gefährten, weil die dinger sau viel wiegen



hab ich doch schon alles  und gefährten wollen hat nicht =(

Hat eigentlich Jemand eine Lüsung/das gleiche Problem wie ich mit den Begleitern?


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

Ich hab meinen Schmiede-Skill mittlerweile schon auf 72, kann aber meine erlesene Drachenrüstung nicht weiter verbessern...
Was muss ich denn da machen?
etwa zu nem schmied gehen und bei dem bezahlen um was zu lernen? ist das etwa ein extra system, was nicht mit den 100 lvl zu tun hat?


----------



## MaxNag (16. November 2011)

matte1987 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Schmiede-Skill mittlerweile schon auf 72, kann aber meine erlesene Drachenrüstung nicht weiter verbessern...
> Was muss ich denn da machen?
> etwa zu nem schmied gehen und bei dem bezahlen um was zu lernen? ist das etwa ein extra system, was nicht mit den 100 lvl zu tun hat?


 
du musst Waffen herstellen, um deinen Schmieden skill zu verbessern, und kannst dann deine Waffen und Rüstungen Verbessern, wenn du den entsprechenden Schmiedeskill hast. Ob Waffen verbessern deinen Skill erhöht weiß ich nicht. Du kannst z.B. nen Haufen Eisendolche Schmieden, damit du den auf 100 bekommst. brauchst aber nen ganzen Haufen.

Wenn du dann Schmied 100 hast, kannst du mit Drachenschuppen deine Rüstung auf Legendär verbessern.


----------



## matte1987 (16. November 2011)

ja, soweit is mir das schon klar, aber ich dachte halt, dass da zwischen erlesen und legendär noch paar stufen dazwischen sind... das mit den eisendolchen mach ich eh die ganze zeit 
wenn ich zu jemanden hingehe, der mich in einer fähigkeit trainiert, is das ja das selbe, oder? da lern ich ned gesonderte fähigkeiten, oder?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 16.11.2011 um 23:48 ----------

Ahhh, Jetzt hab ich noch auf 75 hoch geskillt und jetzt kann ich meine Teile auf Episch ausbauen... 
hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2011)

Schmiedeskill auf 100 und hab mich glatt in die Ebenerzrüstung verliebt   Die Daedric sieht nochmal ne Nummer besser aus, hab aber keine Herzen.


----------



## matte1987 (17. November 2011)

das hochskillen beim schmieden geht so enorm schnell... bin jetzt level 22 hab ne zwergenrüstung auf episch und schmiedeskill auf 89... ^^
kommt nach episch gleich legendär oder dazwischen auch noch was


----------



## Schkaff (17. November 2011)

wohl ein sehr ungewöhnlicher texturfehler.... 
http://s1.directupload.net/images/111117/v6i7agmm.jpg


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2011)

matte1987 schrieb:


> das hochskillen beim schmieden geht so enorm schnell... bin jetzt level 22 hab ne zwergenrüstung auf episch und schmiedeskill auf 89... ^^
> kommt nach episch gleich legendär oder dazwischen auch noch was


 
Soweit ich weiss kommt Legendär, danach is Ende.  Hab mit nem Trank meine Legendäre Ebenerzrüstung nochmal auf Legendär verbessern können. Das Hauptteil hat nun 110 Rüstung 


Wo gibs eig, Daedra Herzen?


----------



## steveO (17. November 2011)

Krass xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2011)

Hab jetzt auch ne Legendäre Drachenrüstung, gibts noch ne Möglichkeit nen Effekt auf die Rüstung zu legen? Also die Drachenrüstung zu verzaubern?


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2011)

Woher bekommt man eigentlich Lederstreifen. Möchte die nicht die ganze Zeit kaufen.


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man eigentlich Lederstreifen. Möchte die nicht die ganze Zeit kaufen.


 
Felle der Tiere sammeln. Dann zu einem Gerbgestell, auch beim Schmied aufzufinden. Aus dem Fell Leder machen und aus dem 
Leder kann man dann Lederstreifen machen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kommt Legendär, danach is Ende. Hab mit nem Trank meine Legendäre Ebenerzrüstung nochmal auf Legendär verbessern können. Das Hauptteil hat nun 110 Rüstung
> 
> 
> Wo gibs eig, Daedra Herzen?


 
Bei der Quest "Azuras Schrein" oder wie auch immer die heißt, kämpfst du unteranderem auch gegen Daedras, da kannste dir denn die Herzen nehmen 

Edit:

Alter die Daedra Rüstung sieht ja heftig aus  Aber 50 Gewicht alllter. Gibt davon auch eine leichte Rüstung, wie bei der Drachrüstung?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Alter die Daedra Rüstung sieht ja heftig aus  Aber 50 Gewicht alllter. Gibt davon auch eine leichte Rüstung, wie bei der Drachrüstung?



Deadra ist nur schwer. Ebenso ist vulkanglas nur leicht und elfen glaube auch


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

Kann man diese Rüstung eig. auch so finden, oder kann man die nur selbst Schmieden? Hab keine Lust 6/7 Talentpunkte in Schmieden zu stecken.


----------



## propa (17. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> ich hab mich irgendwie noch nicht mit dem fxaa injector angefreundet,  zwar kann ich es problemlos installieren, allerdings sieht es im  nachhinein schlimmer aus als zuvor. entweder wird das bild total  blaulastig oder es wird dermaßen "scharf gepixelt" sodass sich die  sättigungswerte stark verziehen. ich glaub der effekt heißt posterieren  oder so. capture_16112011_192419.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
> 
> teilweise tritt sogar beides auf. sobald ich aber mit fraps einen  screenshot mache, sieht das bild wieder so aus wie es vom modder aus  gewollt ist.  capture_16112011_192619.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
> beim launcher sind, wie im readme beschrieben, antialiasung, usw... deaktiviert.
> ...



Servus Schkaff,
schau Dir mal meine Bilder an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-380.html#post3647024
wenn du möchtest kann ich dir heute Abend wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin mal meine Settings schicken.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man diese Rüstung eig. auch so finden, oder kann man die nur selbst Schmieden? Hab keine Lust 6/7 Talentpunkte in Schmieden zu stecken.



Du kannst auch nur deine schmiede auf 100 skillen und dann nur drachenrüstung skillen. Die skills davor werden auch freigeschalttet


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nur deine schmiede auf 100 skillen und dann nur drachenrüstung skillen. Die skills davor werden auch freigeschalttet


 
Was? Das geht doch nicht ?! Dann wär das komplette System fürn Ar***


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nur deine schmiede auf 100 skillen und dann nur drachenrüstung skillen. Die skills davor werden auch freigeschalttet


 
Ja Schmiede auf 100 Skillen ist "kein Problem", aber um überhaubt Daedra oder Drachenrüstungen schmieden zukönnen muss man das ja erst freischalten und der Weg vom Anfangspunkt bis dahin ist 6/7 Talentpunkte weit... Das sind dann 6/7 Talentpunkte die woanders fehlen... Oder kann man die so direkt freischalten ohne die vorherigen zu aktivieren? 

Edit:

Spielt ihr eigentlich mit Maus+Tastatur oder mit Controller?
Hat jemand schon beides ausprobiert (ausser Dieter  ) ? Was fandst du dann besser?


----------



## propa (17. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Spielt ihr eigentlich mit Maus+Tastatur oder mit Controller?
> Hat jemand schon beides ausprobiert (ausser Dieter  ) ? Was fandst du dann besser?


 
Hy,
also ich habe beides ausprobiert und bin eigentlich ein Quaker Schooter Gamer, aber da das Game einen Konsolenport Inventar hat ist es gemütlicher am LCD im Wohnzimmer mit dem 360er PAD.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

Gibbet eig auch einen wireless xbox 360 controller fürn pc? dann könnt ich mich nioch gemütlich aufs bett haun


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Gibbet eig auch einen wireless xbox 360 controller fürn pc? dann könnt ich mich nioch gemütlich aufs bett haun


 
Glaub das geht, ist aber etwas komplizierter. Oder war das mit dem PS3 Controller am PC?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

PS3 Controller am PC ist kompliziert... hab einen zuhause, aber da muss man ja im Bios sachen einstellen und irgendwelche dritt Anbieter Software installieren..


----------



## vidman (17. November 2011)

Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows

Ist dann einfach ein Dongle der in nen USB Slot gesteckt wird.


MfG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

vidman schrieb:
			
		

> Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows
> 
> Ist dann einfach ein Dongle der in nen USB Slot gesteckt wird.
> 
> MfG



Geht das auch mit den Standard X-Box Wireless Controllern?
Oder muss man da zwangsläufig nen neuen für den PC kaufen?


----------



## Onkeldieter (17. November 2011)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Wenn man Schmiedeskill 100 ist reicht ein Talentpunkt für die Drachenrüstung obwohl man vorher nix andres in den Schmiedebaum geskilllt hat?????????

Wenn ja is das ja ma en epic Fail^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Zumindest bei anderen Skills ist es nicht so.


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Wenn man Schmiedeskill 100 ist reicht ein Talentpunkt für die Drachenrüstung obwohl man vorher nix andres in den Schmiedebaum geskilllt hat?????????
> 
> Wenn ja is das ja ma en epic Fail^^


 
Ich verspreche dir das es nicht geht, obwohl ich es noch gar nicht ausprobiert habe. Sowas probiere ich auch nicht aus, 
das wäre absoluter fail.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Wenn man Schmiedeskill 100 ist reicht ein Talentpunkt für die Drachenrüstung obwohl man vorher nix andres in den Schmiedebaum geskilllt hat?????????
> 
> Wenn ja is das ja ma en epic Fail^^


 
habs auch so verstanden, aber das sollte nicht gehen ^^Bei anderen Talenten gehts aufjeden Fall nicht 
Jetzt noch viel spaß beim Skyrim suchten... wenn ich zuhaus bin biste warscheinlich lvl 100 -.-  
Und heute auch noch Training -.- man kommt zu nix


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

Wollte mal fragen, ob es bedenklich ist, wenn meine GTX580 mit folgenden  Taktraten: 920/1840/2150, bis zu 80°C warm wird? Hab den Lüfter zur  Zeit auf 50% gefixt (lässt sich im Moment nur über nen BIOS Flash ändern.... lange Geschichte^^).


----------



## propa (17. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Geht das auch mit den Standard X-Box Wireless Controllern?
> Oder muss man da zwangsläufig nen neuen für den PC kaufen?


 
Wenn du den Dongle hast kannst Du auch deinen XBox Controller nehmen, so hab ich es im Betrieb.


----------



## Onkeldieter (17. November 2011)

[Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"  

Sry keine Ahnung...
Meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es ab 90 Grad kritisch wird.
Glaube meine 560 Ti wird auch unter Furmark so warm - allerdings nur dort.Beim Spielen komm ich lang nich dahin


----------



## SESOFRED (17. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist echt super!
Kann jetzt Drachenrüstungen herstellen
Muss nur noch Verzauberungen hochskillen dann habe ich wohl sehr gute Rüstungen!
Kann mir wer auf Anhieb sagen wo ich so einen Verzauber Tisch finde?
Iwi finde ich ihn nicht wieder.


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"
> 
> Sry keine Ahnung...
> Meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es ab 90 Grad kritisch wird.
> Glaube meine 560 Ti wird auch unter Furmark so warm - allerdings nur dort.Beim Spielen komm ich lang nich dahin


 Ach verdammt, im falschen Thread gepostet sry


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. November 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Wenn man Schmiedeskill 100 ist reicht ein Talentpunkt für die Drachenrüstung obwohl man vorher nix andres in den Schmiedebaum geskilllt hat?????????


Ein Satzzeichen reicht  Und nein, du musst den Skill-Tree natürlich bis dahin freischalten erst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. November 2011)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist echt super!
> Kann jetzt Drachenrüstungen herstellen
> Muss nur noch Verzauberungen hochskillen dann habe ich wohl sehr gute Rüstungen!
> Kann mir wer auf Anhieb sagen wo ich so einen Verzauber Tisch finde?
> Iwi finde ich ihn nicht wieder.


 
Es dürfte bei jedem Hofzauberer einen geben. In Whiterun ist jedenfalls einer.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verspreche dir das es nicht geht, obwohl ich es noch gar nicht ausprobiert habe. Sowas probiere ich auch nicht aus,
> das wäre absoluter fail.



Ich hab bei meiner schweren rüstung einen punkt ausgelassen. Habe das mit dem 25% bei vollem schwere rüstung umd danach kommt wa mit 50% rückstoß oder so. Nach dem kommt das mit dem kompletten set und das hab ich geskillt ohne den rückstoß. Bei mir wird ebenfalls der rückstoß angezeigt, bzw. Leuchtet auf. Ich kann dort auch keinen weiteren punkt verteilen.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2011)

> PS3 Controller am PC ist kompliziert... hab einen zuhause, aber da muss  man ja im Bios sachen einstellen und irgendwelche dritt Anbieter  Software installieren..



Hö? Du musst rein gar nichts im Bios umstellen. Ich hab mir einfach nur den MotionJoy Treiber runtergeladen, den PS3 Controller eingesteckt, auf Xbox emulieren (ist ma einfachsten) geklickt und fertig


----------



## wari (17. November 2011)

gestern mal wieder 4h am stück gezockt bis in die nacht. eigentlich wollte ich bestimmte quests in meiner to-do liste machen,aber was war? auf dem weg wieder zig neue bekommen die sich super spannend angehört haben 

hrhrr, gestern ist whiterun vonnem drache angegriffen worden.. hab ich zum ersten mal mitbekommen^^


----------



## BabaYaga (17. November 2011)

Ich packs ja nicht wie ihr alle mit den Controllern spielt.
Normal zogg ich jedes Third-Person Game mit X360 Controller weils einfach leichter von der Hand geht, nur Skyrim ?!
Man (oder ich zumindest) spiele ja doch hauptsächlich aus der Ego-Perspektive. Hab das anfangs lange ausprobiert, die Steuerung im Kampf ist ja mal komplett schwamming im Vergleich zu Tastatur & Maus. (Ego Sicht). Komm mir vor wie ein Betrunkener der versucht etwas zu treffen 
Kämpft ihr alle aus Third Person Ansicht oder wie? Kann nicht nachvollziehen dass es sich mit Controller besser steuern soll...
Ich spiel auch mit Maus &  Tastaur auf der Coch, der Faktor Bequemlichkeit kann es also nicht sein gg.


----------



## propa (17. November 2011)

Schnitzl schrieb:


> Ich packs ja nicht wie ihr alle mit den Controllern spielt.
> Normal zogg ich jedes Third-Person Game mit X360 Controller weils einfach leichter von der Hand geht, nur Skyrim ?!
> Man (oder ich zumindest) spiele ja doch hauptsächlich aus der Ego-Perspektive. Hab das anfangs lange ausprobiert, die Steuerung im Kampf ist ja mal komplett schwamming im Vergleich zu Tastatur & Maus. (Ego Sicht). Komm mir vor wie ein Betrunkener der versucht etwas zu treffen
> Kämpft ihr alle aus Third Person Ansicht oder wie? Kann nicht nachvollziehen dass es sich mit Controller besser steuern soll...
> Ich spiel auch mit Maus &  Tastaur auf der Coch, der Faktor Bequemlichkeit kann es also nicht sein gg.


 
Stimme Dir zum Teil zu aber in der Third Person geht es mit einem Pad geschmeidig von der Hand.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

propa schrieb:
			
		

> Stimme Dir zum Teil zu aber in der Third Person geht es mit einem Pad geschmeidig von der Hand.



Geschmackssache 
Ich kann z.B GTA nicht mit maus und tastatur spielen. Ich brauch einfach einen controller - am besten ps2/3.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Ich spiele generell außer CSS jedes Spiel viel lieber mit Controller  Auch Skyrim.


----------



## Betschi (17. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal neu angefangen. Möchte dieses Mal mehr schleichen und per Bogen oder wenns sein muss per Einhandschwert und Schild kämpfen. Welchen Char wäre gut für das? Habe mich jetzt für den Kaiserlichen entschieden. Oder wäre ein Kahjiit wohl besser?


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

Für Bogen ist Waldläufer das beste.


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

ich Spiel nur Autorenn- und third personactionspiele (Ac, Batman, sowas halt) mit meinem COntroller, und alles was ich an der PS3 spiele. Skyrim sicherlich nicht, auch wenn das Inventar mich manchmal fast dazu überredet.



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Für Bogen ist Waldläufer das beste.


 
Waldelf =P


----------



## Betschi (17. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Für Bogen ist Waldläufer das beste.



Ich möchte ja nicht nur Bogen, sondern auch schleichen und taschendiebstahl etc.


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

naja, ich hab da meinen typischen mischmasch charakter, der kann etwas hier von und etwas davon (schlösserknacken, schleichen, schwere rüstung, redekunst, bisschen Magie, Schmieden, Schießen) Hab dafür ne Katze genommen. wenn man generell mehr als 2 Skills levelt dann sind verschiedene charaktere geeignet, diese dann etwa gleich gut.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich hab da meinen typischen mischmasch charakter, der kann etwas hier von und etwas davon (schlösserknacken, schleichen, schwere rüstung, redekunst, bisschen Magie, Schmieden, Schießen) Hab dafür ne Katze genommen. wenn man generell mehr als 2 Skills levelt dann sind verschiedene charaktere geeignet, diese dann etwa gleich gut.



Genau so kann ich keinesfalls spielen. Ich überlege mir im vorraus, was ich für einen Charakter erstellen möchte. Ich habe mir einen Dunkelelfen Schurken/Assassinen erstellt, und diesen auf Einhändig, Redekunst, Schlösser knacken und Schleichen geskillt. Mein nächster Charakter wird ein bärtiger Nord Barbar, den ich auf schwere Rüstung, Schmieden und Zweihandwaffen skille.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nicht nur Bogen, sondern auch schleichen und taschendiebstahl etc.


 
Diebstahl schleichen etc, da nimmste am besten die Kajhiit oder wie die heißen.


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Genau so kann ich keinesfalls spielen. Ich überlege mir im vorraus, was ich für einen Charakter erstellen möchte. Ich habe mir einen Dunkelelfen Schurken/Assassinen erstellt, und diesen auf Einhändig, Redekunst, Schlösser knacken und Schleichen geskillt. Mein nächster Charakter wird ein bärtiger Nord Barbar, den ich auf schwere Rüstung, Schmieden und Zweihandwaffen skille.


 
ich möchte aber in einem Durchlauf des Spiels möglichst viel erleben. und nicht viele verschiedene Charaktere machen. ich mach evtl nochmal einen der durch und durch auf Zauber ist, aber wahrscheinlich werd ich damit dann auch nicht lange Spielen, hab dann ja mit meinem schon meiste erlebt, Zauber lernen kann ich ja auch, und die kenne ich dann auch schon. Bin in Diebesgilde, Gefährten, Magiergilde und dunkle Bruderschaft.


----------



## Betschi (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Genau so kann ich keinesfalls spielen. Ich überlege mir im vorraus, was ich für einen Charakter erstellen möchte. Ich habe mir einen Dunkelelfen Schurken/Assassinen erstellt, und diesen auf Einhändig, Redekunst, Schlösser knacken und Schleichen geskillt. Mein nächster Charakter wird ein bärtiger Nord Barbar, den ich auf schwere Rüstung, Schmieden und Zweihandwaffen skille.


 
Der Dunkelelf ist gut für solche Sachen geeignet? Ich möchte als zweiten Char auch so was wie du, bei mir kommt jedoch noch Bogenschütze dazu.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dunkelelf ist gut für solche Sachen geeignet? Ich möchte als zweiten Char auch so was wie du, bei mir kommt jedoch noch Bogenschütze dazu.



Weiß nicht ob das vom Spiel so vorgesehen ist, dass der Dunkelelf Assassine ist. Ich find's passend.


----------



## Betschi (17. November 2011)

Am Anfang hat man ja schon Punkte bei den Fähigkeiten vergeben z.Bsp. Einhand schon auf 25. Gibts da irgendwo ne Tabelle, wo steht welche Punkte welcher Char am Anfang hat?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. November 2011)

Ist doch egal, ob der dafür vorgesehen ist-Wenns dir Spaß macht, kannst du auch einen Ork als Magier spielen!
Ich spiele meinen Dunkelelfen als eine Art Schwertmagier. Ich hab eine leichte, selbst gemachte und verzauberte Rüstung, Rechts immer mein Schwert und Links einen Zerstörungszauber!


----------



## Stevii (17. November 2011)

Gerade den Kampf Mammut gegen Drachen gehabt 
Das Mammut hat den Drachen sowas von Fertig gemacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF?


----------



## wari (17. November 2011)

kann es sein, dass bogenschießen alleine gar nich so effektiv ist?

hab iwie so meine problem, trotz meiner krone, die 25% + archerydmg macht


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2011)

Bogenschießen ist tatsächlich nicht so effektiv. Dabei skill ich das stetig neben Zweihandwaffen und schwere Rüstung. Es ist eher eine Waffe um die Gegner einwenig mürbe zu machen bevor man sie im Nahampf erledigt. Als reine Hautwaffe, taugen Bögen in meinen Augen gar nichts.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2011)

weiß nicht was ihr habt mache standard 69dmg mitm bogen+ 18 die pfeile(vulkanglas) udn beim schleichen onehittet man fast alles außer drachen und die bessere gegner(drachen, hexenraben,draugrfürsten) und da ich es kaum geskillt hab nur mit dem standard 2x bonus

mfg


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2011)

Mit 69 dmg käme ich nicht weit.  Einen albernen Dieb kann man recht früh mit einem Hit erledigen. Das sind ja auch keine Gegner, eher Kleinvieh der nur noch nervt und lästig ist  Und Drachen sind bei weitem nicht die stärksten Gegner  Eigentlich sind Drachen ziemlich schwach.


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

Bögen sind wirklich nur als Assasine gut, um gegner einfacher killen zu können, ohne entdeckt zu werden. bei 3 die im Kreis stehen kommt man mit Nahekampf da nicht so weit. (also wenn man unentdeckt bleiben will) 
Ansonsten ist die Schussfrequenz erst nach dem Perk ertragbar.


----------



## Memphys (17. November 2011)

Was ist denn stärker? Selbst Riesen verplätte ich mit Ebenerz-Rüssi und Daedra-Zweihänder locker, dagegen machen Blutdrachen ordentlich Probleme...


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Also wenn man magier spielt sollte man schon den bretone nehmen, da der 50% schnellere magika regenegarion hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. November 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Selbst Riesen verplätte ich mit Ebenerz-Rüssi und Daedra-Zweihänder locker, dagegen machen Blutdrachen ordentlich Probleme...


 
Blutdrachen sind auch kein Problem, wenn man sie mal auf den Boden geholt hat!
Ich nutze dafür immer Eiszauber und einen Vulkanglas-Einhänder, der Leben absorbieren kann!


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Blutdrachen sind auch kein Problem, wenn man sie mal auf den Boden geholt hat!
> Ich nutze dafür immer Eiszauber und einen Vulkanglas-Einhänder, der Leben absorbieren kann!



Bei mir kommt erst Drachenfall zum einsatz, dann mein magika mkt feuerzauber leeren und den rest mit einhandschwert  
Zwischendurch noch Feueratem


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. November 2011)

Jupp, so mache ich es fast auch!
Ich hab nachher immer volles Leben!

Ich muss mir unbedingt neue Wörter holen, ich hab 4 ungenutzte Drachenseelen!


----------



## Papzt (17. November 2011)

Habt ihr eine Seite wo es gute Mods gibt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem Skyrimnexus?


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2011)

wo kann man eigentlich sehen wie viele Drachenseelen man schon gesammelt hat?
bzw. wie viele einem noch fehlen um bestimmte Schreie ausführen zu können.
Die Anzahl der benötigten Drachenseelen steht ja anscheinend immer unter den Schreien!?!


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, so mache ich es fast auch!
> Ich hab nachher immer volles Leben!
> 
> Ich muss mir unbedingt neue Wörter holen, ich hab 4 ungenutzte Drachenseelen!



Hab etwa 30 seelen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. November 2011)

Also wie viele "freie" Drachenseelen man hat, steht rechts unten, wenn man im "Schreimenü" ist!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Was ist denn stärker? Selbst Riesen verplätte ich mit Ebenerz-Rüssi und Daedra-Zweihänder locker, dagegen machen Blutdrachen ordentlich Probleme...


 
LuLz? Welches LV bist du denn?
Selbst nen Blutdrachen nehm ich ohne Probleme alleine auseinander (Bogen/Einhandschwert/Magie), wärend mich ein Riese mit 1-2 Schlägen weg haut.


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2011)

Bei mir sind beide relativ zähe Gegner.
Da ich fast ausschließlich Zauber anwende und nur wenn meine Magika verbraucht ist, schwinge ich das Schwert.
Den Riesen muss ich eben auf Distanz halten, aber mit Feuerblitz und Eisdorn kann man den ganz gut in Schach halten (vor allem wenn man die Zauber doppelt wirkt  )


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Reiner Magier muss sich am Anfang doch grausam spielen oder?


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

Riesen schieß ich mitm Deadra Bogen so weg. Bis der mich gefunden hat ist der Tot. Aber ein Riese killt locker nen Blutdrachen.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Reiner Magier muss sich am Anfang doch grausam spielen oder?



Naja geht. Wenn man konsequent zerstörung skillt werden die zauber sehr stark. 
Ich sags nochmal: als magier bretone nehmen


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2011)

Ich finde eigentlich es geht.
Obwohl ich eine Nord gewählt habe macht mir in Skyrim zaubern echt Spaß.
In Oblivion war ich noch reiner Schwertkämpfer komplett ohne Zaubern (hat mir einfach keine Freude bereitet) und in Skyrim ist es ganu umgekehrt.
Nachteil ist eben (durch die Rasse der Nord) das ich mich mit Feuerdrachen nur anlegen kann wenn ausreichend Deckung vorhanden ist. Und ab 4Gegnern auf einmal wirds auch manchmal echt fieß 
Aber da pack ich dann meist das Schwert aus, wobei ich mich da noch nicht so ganz entschieden habe welches ich nehme, normales Einhänder oder Claymore


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Aber da pack ich dann meist das Schwert aus, wobei ich mich da noch nicht so ganz entschieden habe welches ich nehme, normales Einhänder oder Claymore


 

die 2händer sind mir zu langsam... wenn ich in den nahkampf gehe muss das schnell und mit viel aktion ablaufen 
ansonsten an den gegner ranschleichen oder mit dem bogen


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2011)

Dafür ballern die die Gegner auf übelste Art und Weiße weg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Ja schon. Keine frage. Aber ich hab lieber ein bisschen weniger dmg, dafür mehr geschwindigkeit. Im endeffekt kommts aufs selbe drauf raus wenn man zum beispiel in einer sekunde einen schlag mit 100 dmg macht oder 2 schläge á 50 dmg


----------



## ser0_silence (17. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich kann nciht heiraten. Egal ob ich in dem Tempel bin oder draussen warte und dann reingehe... Es ist immer gescheitert. Und vor allen Dingen liegt auf einmal der Tote Goldir innen vor der Tür und es heisst von wegen was habt ihr getan?! 
Zur info ich bin ein weiblicher Waldelf und will meine weibliche Söldner-Gefährtin heiraten... Was eigentlich anscheinend gehen sollte... 

Edit: Jetzt hats funktioniert... Lesbenhochzeit vollzogen


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

ser0_silence schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt hats funktioniert... Lesbenhochzeit vollzogen


 
Glückwunsch 


bin mir unschlüssig ob ich als Assassine einen dunkelelf oder Kahjit nehmen soll


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2011)

Ich wäre für Kahjit


----------



## ser0_silence (17. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> bin mir unschlüssig ob ich als Assassine einen dunkelelf oder Kahjit nehmen soll


 
Danke 

Ich glaub den Kahjit werd ich demnächst mal probieren... Eingebaute Nachtsicht klingt gut... Auch als Assasine


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

Dunkelelfen sind doch mit Zaubern noch dabei oder? aber Eine Katze mit schwere Rüstung soweit, dass man den Rüstungswert als Schaden macht und dann ein paar Handschuhe, die Fauskampf verstärken ist ungewöhnlich Stark, so ohne Waffen :ugly

btw, was kann ich mit Waffen anstellen, die 8k Wert sind? kein Händler hat auch nur annährend soviel. evtl 2,5 bis 3k, dann noch was von denen Kaufen kommt man vielleicht  auf 5k, aber die Waffe ist ja schon ein bisschen mehr wert.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> Dunkelelfen sind doch mit Zaubern noch dabei oder? aber Eine Katze mit schwere Rüstung soweit, dass man den Rüstungswert als Schaden macht und dann ein paar Handschuhe, die Fauskampf verstärken ist ungewöhnlich Stark, so ohne Waffen :ugly
> 
> btw, was kann ich mit Waffen anstellen, die 8k Wert sind? kein Händler hat auch nur annährend soviel. evtl 2,5 bis 3k, dann noch was von denen Kaufen kommt man vielleicht  auf 5k, aber die Waffe ist ja schon ein bisschen mehr wert.


 

redekunst skillen 


hach... was tut man nicht alles um den kaiser zu töten 


edit: kann mir einer sagen ob die *Klinge des Wehklages* ein Dolch oder Einhand ist? die waffe führt sich wie ein schwert, sieht aber nach dolch aus


----------



## ser0_silence (17. November 2011)

Hat grad noch jemand eine Idee wo man Daedra-Herzen findet? Hatte mal eins aber habs um die Wirkung zu testen schlauerweise gegessen -.-*
Bruach nur ein einziges für den Bogen


----------



## jumpel (17. November 2011)

Tach zu später Stunde!
Hat jemand von euch bei "Finde einen Weg um Thoralf aus der Gefangenschaft der Thalmor zu befreien" schon einen Weg gefunden? 
Also außer alle Wachen niederzumähen und dann rein. 
Hab schon nach Geheimzugängen oder Büchern die mir was dazu sagen könnten Ausschau gehalten, aber bisjetzt erfolglos...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (17. November 2011)

Ich frage mich jetzt nur noch ob die Entwicker bald mal einen Patch bringen, immer ist man darauf Angewiesen, das war auch das letzte Spiel was ich so voreilig gekauft habe beim nächsten Spiel was erscheint werde ich mich erstmal vergewissern wie es läuft.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

ist aber bei fast jedem spiel so. sieh dir mal gta4 an wie lange das gebraucht hat bis man es einigermaßen gut spielen konnte...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (17. November 2011)

Da gebe ich dir auch recht, nur ich hab noch B3 hier und einige andere die ich aber nicht mehr Spiele, aber bei b3 ist es so das es in unregelmäßigen Abständen abstürtzt mit Grafikkartenfehler Live Kernel Event, und das schon von Anfang an so gewesen, da kann Nvidia ruhig schreiben auf ihrer Seite das der neueste Bata Treiber die Blackscreens behebt nur leider stimmt das nicht das mag ja bei DX10 so sein aber DX11 haben sie einfach ausgelassen unglaublich diese Dice Entwickler, wie ich in manchen B3 Threads sehe muss man an der Voltzahl der Karte rumfummeln soetwas wirsches würde ich nie tun, mein PC läuft von Anfang an im Standardtakt, da gibt es kein rumfummeln das das System hinterher nur unstabiler wird zu OC sage ich einfach nein kann ich nicht gebrauchen. Sorry für das Offtopic.


----------



## jumpel (17. November 2011)

Hey Motörhead,
sorry wenn ich jetzt nicht alles nachlesen, aber was hast du denn für Probleme?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Sorry für das Offtopic.


 

dann back to topic:

ein kleiner tipp wenn ihr eure Schmiedekunst skillt:
ganz am anfang, nachdem ihr von Helgen runter läuft richtung Flusswald kommt man ja an den 3 Findlingen vorbei. Wenn ihr dort den wählt für die Waffenskills steigt eure Schmiedekunst um 20% schneller an


----------



## zerO (17. November 2011)

Welche Art von Magie ist denn wirksam gegen Dwemer Konstrukte? Hatte gegen die Dinger noch nicht so viel Erfolg mit herkömmlichen Zaubern.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (17. November 2011)

Dss Problem ist das sich Skyrim in sehr unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach beendet und Back to Desktop geht ich habe zwar dieses Ram Tool installiert doch es funktioniert nicht vorhin ist es mir zum zweiten mal zum Desktop gegangen, es passiert zwar bei mir selten ist aber dennoch ziemlich nervig. Ich hoffe nur das die Entwicker das bald beheben und bis dahin habe ich auch keine Lust mehr auf as Spiel.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> dann back to topic:
> 
> ein kleiner tipp wenn ihr eure Schmiedekunst skillt:
> ganz am anfang, nachdem ihr von Helgen runter läuft richtung Flusswald kommt man ja an den 3 Findlingen vorbei. Wenn ihr dort den wählt für die Waffenskills steigt eure Schmiedekunst um 20% schneller an


 
Oder man sucht den Stein der Liebenden mit dem sich alle Fähigkeiten um 15% schneller erhöhen


----------



## EnergyCross (17. November 2011)

zerO schrieb:


> Welche Art von Magie ist denn wirksam gegen Dwemer Konstrukte? Hatte gegen die Dinger noch nicht so viel Erfolg mit herkömmlichen Zaubern.


 
naja rein vom logischen sollte es ja feuer sein. Metall schmilzt bei hitze.
aber ob das einen vorteil gegenüber eis oder blitz hat kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

ich hab die dinger mit meinem schwert erledigt 



Robonator schrieb:


> Oder man sucht den Stein der Liebenden mit dem  sich alle Fähigkeiten um 15% schneller erhöhen



dann lieber solange ich "kurz" schmiedekunst auf 100 skill den für 20%. 5% sind 'ne menge 
danach lässt es sich ja wieder wechseln... gott sei dank nicht so ein murks wie in oblivion


----------



## zerO (17. November 2011)

Hm wirklich effektiv war Feuer leider auch nicht :/
Muss ich wohl später nochmal in das Dungeon


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Als reiner Magier wirst du es schwer haben. 
Das ging nur in Morrowind wirklich gut, in Oblivion hatte man da schon Probleme.

Deswegen spiele ich meinen Dunkelelfen auch als Schwertmagier.


----------



## Gethema (17. November 2011)

Naja ich finde auch als reiner Magier hat man ne gute Chance, man muss halt nur die richtigen Zaubersprüche beherrschen/einsetzen. Gegen Dwemer ist aus der Zerstörungs-Magie bspw. Schock/Funken das effektivste.


----------



## Primer (18. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Dss Problem ist das sich Skyrim in sehr unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach beendet und Back to Desktop geht ich habe zwar dieses Ram Tool installiert doch es funktioniert nicht vorhin ist es mir zum zweiten mal zum Desktop gegangen, es passiert zwar bei mir selten ist aber dennoch ziemlich nervig. Ich hoffe nur das die Entwicker das bald beheben und bis dahin habe ich auch keine Lust mehr auf as Spiel.



Also nachdem man bei dir immer wieder von Abstürzen, auch bei Battlefield 3 ließt, empfehle ich einfach mal das System neu aufzusetzen. Ordentlich Partitioniert(~60-80GB) und mit den nötigsten Dingen installiert(Treiber, wichtige Programme wie Office, Browser,itunes,Firewall, etc), gleich mit Windows ein Backup in diesem Zustand machen, fertig. Dann haste auch in Zukunft ganz schnell wieder ein frisches System zur Hand, indem du einfach das Backup draufhaust.


----------



## Betschi (18. November 2011)

Also ich habe das Spiel jetzt 30 Stunden als Magier gespielt und muess sagen, dass es viel zu einfach ist, auch auf Meister. Zerstörung habe ich schon auf 80, den Rest habe ich gar nie geskillt. Drachen kann ich locker 2 miteinander totkloppen und Riesen stellen auch kein Problem dar. Jetzt spiele ich nochmals von vorne als Kahjiit


----------



## Deadless (18. November 2011)

So habe mir jetzt nen neuen char gemacht und bin erstma richtung Helgen immer weiter in die berge, und hab mir da den tierfreundschaft schrei geholt, 2 festungen gemacht, und dann habe ich Blutschanze gefunden, da kann man ja die Krankheit kriegen, womit man zum Vampir wird, nur wollte ich jetzt eig. noch nicht zum Vampir werden. Da habe ich immer geladen, wenn ich die Krankheit bekommen habe ( naja war nur 2 mal) am Ende den Vampir Meister getötet, und hatte keine Krankheit, jetz zu meiner Frage:
Gibt es noch mehr Vampir Gegner ? Weil später wollte ich vielleicht schon einer werden, aber naja normal können das ja schlecht die einzigsten gewesen sein... nur Vampir Meister hat mich dann doch ein bisschen nachdenklich gemacht, obwohl es ja noch viel höhere als Meister geben kann ^^ Naja ihr wisst es bestimmt schon, einfach nur ja oder nein sagen, will mich von nichts spoilern lassen ^^ Und gibt es bei Vampir iwelche nachteile? außer dem blut trinken, weil das is doch kein nachteil, man kann ja durch schnellreise immer in ein dorf, und dann in ein haus zu jemanden gehen... man hat doch bestimmt einen zauber, womit der betroffene dann auch nicht böse, auf einem ist oder?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

Es gibt noch viel mehr Vampir-Höhlen, keine Sorge 

Finde schade das der Vampir wiedermal so viele Nachteile hat, der Werwolf hingegen hat fast nur Vorteile... -.- Wär auch gerne Vampir aber bei so vielen Nachteilen...


----------



## Deadless (18. November 2011)

ah ok habs gefunden, kein schnellreise, und ablehung mancher npc's, klasse... , aber dann müsste er sich wenigstens in fledermäuse verwandeln können oder sowas...
das mit blut trinken, sonnenschaden ist ja nix, finde das eher cool, und muss so sein.
ok anfälligkeit für feuer is bissi doof...

hmm joa naja trotzdem werde ich glaube mal vampir machen... danke für die antwort, dann kann ich ja beruhigt weiter zocken ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (18. November 2011)

Die monster in den dungeons respawnen im normalfall alle 24h neu  alao kannst du auch später wieder in die höhle


----------



## Fexzz (18. November 2011)

Meine Güte, könnt ihr eure Scheiß-Spoiler auch mal bitte in die Spoiler-Kästen packen? Man liest hier, um irgendwelche Tipps zur Perfomance Verbesserung zu finden, 
und dann steht hier an jeder Ecke "lolol xD rofl rofl XYZ ist tot, lol hab das game nun durch hier tolle supi dupi screen". Gibt nicht umsonst 'ne scheiß Funktion dafür.


----------



## jumpel (18. November 2011)

@ Motörhead:



primerp12 schrieb:


> Also nachdem man bei dir immer wieder von Abstürzen, auch bei Battlefield 3 ließt, empfehle ich einfach mal das System neu aufzusetzen. [...]



Jo, sowas hätte ich auch getippt. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das am Spiel alleine liegt. Da muss deine sonstige Hard- und/oder Software auch n bissl Dreck am Stecken haben. 
Ich spiele seit Samstag jeden Tag mehrere Stunden und ich hatte noch nicht ein schwerwiegendes Problem.

PII 955 @ 965
HD 5770 (15-60 fps) mit 2 Jahre altem Treiber
 4GB Ram, während dem Spiel min 1,8GB frei
Eine Partition (no risk no fun) 300GB frei
Win7 64 geupdatet
Firewall an
Autosettings vom Spiel auf "Sehr hoch"


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2011)

Dieses Speil wird ein soziales Leben vernichten  
"Ihr seid nicht von hier, oder? Noch nie von den Gefährten gehört?" -  "Doch klar....Frodo und seine Crew "


----------



## mMn (18. November 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> Tach zu später Stunde!
> Hat jemand von euch bei "Finde einen Weg um Thoralf aus der Gefangenschaft der Thalmor zu befreien" schon einen Weg gefunden?
> Also außer alle Wachen niederzumähen und dann rein.
> Hab schon nach Geheimzugängen oder Büchern die mir was dazu sagen könnten Ausschau gehalten, aber bisjetzt erfolglos...





Spoiler



Hatte die Quest auch schon angefangen und hab dem Auftraggeber gesagt, dass ich versuchen will seinen Bruder ohne Blutvergießen zu befreien. Dann hin zu der Festung und mit der "Torwache" geredet. Da bekommt man den Hinweis, dass der Gefangene nur auf direkten Befehl der Kaiserlichen Armee freigelassen werden könnte. Weiter habe ich die Quest bisher nicht verfolgt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. November 2011)

Hat jemand evtl nen Tipp, wie ich an Daedraherzen komme? =\


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl nen Tipp, wie ich an Daedraherzen komme? =\


 


Spoiler



In der Mission "Azuras Schrein" oder wie auch imemr die genau heißt, kämpfst du am Ende gegen 2 Dedras. Von beiden konnte ich mir jeweils ein Herz holen. Ansonsten liegen die auch manchmal auf den Alchemie-Tischen rum (besonders bei den Hexen und so


----------



## ser0_silence (18. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In der Mission "Azuras Schrein" oder wie auch imemr die genau heißt, kämpfst du am Ende gegen 2 Dedras. Von beiden konnte ich mir jeweils ein Herz holen. Ansonsten liegen die auch manchmal auf den Alchemie-Tischen rum (besonders bei den Hexen und so



Hmm hab ich schon probiert und gegen Daedras kämpft man doch nur in dem Stein von Azura... Und da ist man so schnell wieder raus, dass ich nciht mal looten konnte...
Aber in Dämmerstern oder Stadt beim Zutatenhändler meines Vertrauens hab ich eins gefunden^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

Lol? Wie lange brauchst du denn zum looten? Tötest den einen, nimmst dir das Herz, tötest den zweiten, nimmst dir das Herz..


----------



## ser0_silence (18. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Lol? Wie lange brauchst du denn zum looten? Tötest den einen, nimmst dir das Herz, tötest den zweiten, nimmst dir das Herz..


 Bin Bogenschütze und hab die aus bestimmt 20-30m entfernung bekämpft... Dazu noch nen Daedra-Viech als Tank beschworen... Naja und dann war ick schon wieder raus -.-

Abgesehen davon hab ich vergessen, dass die die Herzen dabeihaben -.-


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. November 2011)

Dann heißt es wohl zutatenhändler abklappern.
Wenn ich überlege, das man in Oblivion damit quasi überschwemmt wurde..
Hab endlich Schmieden auf Hundert und die Assassinengilde mehr oder weniger durch


----------



## Betschi (18. November 2011)

Lol, ich hab heute etwas 4 Stunden gezockt (neu angefangen) und bin schon Level 20. Mit Taschendiebstahl bekommt man ultraschnell EPs, bei Taschendiebstahl bin ich schon auf 85


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Lol, ich hab heute etwas 4 Stunden gezockt (neu angefangen) und bin schon Level 20. Mit Taschendiebstahl bekommt man ultraschnell EPs, bei Taschendiebstahl bin ich schon auf 85


 
Whoa? 
Hast du den Dieb-Stein aktiviert dazu?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Also nachdem man bei dir immer wieder von Abstürzen, auch bei Battlefield 3 ließt, empfehle ich einfach mal das System neu aufzusetzen. Ordentlich Partitioniert(~60-80GB) und mit den nötigsten Dingen installiert(Treiber, wichtige Programme wie Office, Browser,itunes,Firewall, etc), gleich mit Windows ein Backup in diesem Zustand machen, fertig. Dann haste auch in Zukunft ganz schnell wieder ein frisches System zur Hand, indem du einfach das Backup draufhaust.


 
Danke für deine Antwort, 

Mein Windows ist gerade einmal ~2 Wochen alt und ich installiere immer nur das nötigste, wie als erstes alle Board Treiber dann immer den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber sowie alle Windows Updates + aktuellem Framework + Service Pack 1
Im Hintergrund habe ich immer nur das nötigste laufen Lautstärkefenster-Nvidia Treiber und Avast, mehr nicht ich glaube nicht das es am Windows liegt ich wette mit dir ich setzte mich jetzt stundenlang daran mache es neu und die Blackscreens in b3 und die Back to Desktops in Skyrim sind dann immernoch da. Die Back to Desktops in Skyrim müssen erst mit einem Patch behoben werden, ich bin ja hier nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.

Gruß


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2011)

Achtung Extreme Spoilergefahr.
Akt 3


Spoiler



Muss man Paarthurnax töten ?


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wie man zu diesen Heinis auf den Berg kommt?  Ich find den Weg mal überhaupt nicht


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2011)

Der Aufstieg ist in Ivarstatt ist ein höher gelegener See bzw. fluss wie auch immer man es definiert.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. November 2011)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen wie man zu diesen Heinis auf den Berg kommt?  Ich find den Weg mal überhaupt nicht



Rechte Bergseite, da is nen kleines Dorf. 
Und ne Menge Treppenstufen


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2011)

Och nö also doch in diesem Dorf  danke euch. Ja 5000 stufen hat der Typ ja gesagt


----------



## Gast_0002 (18. November 2011)

Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem das er nie mehr nach Markarth gehen darf/kann/sollte. Ihr wisst schon? ....dabei war das so eine schöne Stadt. 

Ich geb mal ein Tipp:
Nicht zu schnell Quests machen in Markarth, falls es euch dort gefällt. Das Liebesquest ist noch ungefährlich...


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2011)

bis zum Hals der Welt 7000


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. November 2011)

mMn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte die Quest auch schon angefangen und hab dem Auftraggeber gesagt, dass ich versuchen will seinen Bruder ohne Blutvergießen zu befreien. Dann hin zu der Festung und mit der "Torwache" geredet. Da bekommt man den Hinweis, dass der Gefangene nur auf direkten Befehl der Kaiserlichen Armee freigelassen werden könnte. Weiter habe ich die Quest bisher nicht verfolgt.





Spoiler



Passt auf, dass ihr euch darum kümmert, bevor ihr im Bürgerkrieg als Sturmmantel abschließt.



Spoiler



Danach sind diejenigen, die das erlassen dürfen tot








seventyseven schrieb:


> Achtung Extreme Spoilergefahr.
> Akt 3
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nein


----------



## EnergyCross (18. November 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Achtung Extreme Spoilergefahr.
> Akt 3
> 
> 
> ...


 

nein  du musst mit dem reden. hab den fehler auch am anfang gemacht und gleich draufgehauen.. danach musst ich neu laden


----------



## Betschi (18. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Whoa?
> Hast du den Dieb-Stein aktiviert dazu?


 
Ja natürlich


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2011)

Steine ? D: Hab ich da was übersehen.... Wäre nett wenn mich jemand aufklären würde  bzw. gibt es solche Steine für jeden Skill ? und was bringen sie ?


----------



## Betschi (18. November 2011)

Wenn du die Steine aktivierst, geben sie dir Boni auf Skills, z. Bsp. alles Kampffertigkeiten 20 % schneller erlernen, etc.


----------



## Raz3r (18. November 2011)

Ich hab eine Frage: Kann man dort die Sicht "First person" und "third person" selber einstellen?

Weil hab in Videos beides gesehn. Oder switcht der automatisch um?


----------



## Kaktus (18. November 2011)

Du zoomst mit dem Mausrad raus und rein, wie du es gerne magst. Da kannst du fließend zwischen First und Third Person look wechseln wie du es am liebsten hast.


----------



## Raz3r (18. November 2011)

Achso also kann ich auch die ganze Zeit in Third Person zocken (außer es geht nicht anders). 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Kaktus (18. November 2011)

Klar, wie du die Ansicht haben möchtest, liegt bei dir. Bogenschoeßen mache ich lieber aus der First Persen persketive, Kämpfe mit Zweihändern aus der nahen Third Person und wen ich draußen laufe, zoome ich weit raus. Alles kein Problem  Und es geht immer aus der Third Person Perspektive


----------



## Raz3r (18. November 2011)

Das ist cool, dann wirds auch morgen direkt gekauft und am Wochenende gezockt. 

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2011)

Wo finde ich diese Steine ? bin grad am Schmiede Skill skillen  bei 60 wird erstmal der Streitkolben von Molag Bal geupgradet


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2011)

Also ich hab meinen Bonus ganz am Anfang geholt wo du in das erste Dorf kommst. Da wo du mit dem Schmied reden sollst


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine venüftige Möglichkeit das die Grafik besser aussieht?


----------



## Stevii (18. November 2011)

Wo finde ich denn den Stein der Liebenden?
Bitte im SPOILER antworten! 

PN ginge auch.


----------



## ccc (18. November 2011)

Stein der Liebenden aka Lover Stone (+15% schnelleres Leveln)

wo zu finden:


Spoiler



Nord-östlich von Markarth. Da ist ein spitz zulaufender Weg, am Ende ist dieses Ding. In der Nähe müsste ein Drache sein Unwesen treiben, daher leicht zu finden. 
Hier noch ein Link mit der Karte:
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w48/viperesque/Skyrim/ScreenShot8.jpg



gruß


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. November 2011)

Drachen bleiben doch, wo sie sind?
Ich habe nämlich gerade meinen 2. gefunden, nur ist der momentan noch zu stark!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ecle (18. November 2011)

Stellt Ihr AA im Treiber oder in Skyrim selbst ein?
Das AA im Spiel scheint irgendwie gar nicht zu gehen. Und im Treiber zieht es massiv Leistung.
Sehr merkwürdig alles.
Hab ne HD6870


----------



## MaxNag (18. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Drachen bleiben doch, wo sie sind?
> Ich habe nämlich gerade meinen 2. gefunden, nur ist der momentan noch zu stark!
> 
> 
> ...


 
kommt drauf an, wenn das son Drachenhort ist, dann ja, "wilde" drachen, denen du zufällig begegnest nicht


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, wenn das son Drachenhort ist, dann ja, "wilde" drachen, denen du zufällig begegnest nicht


 Das ist wohl ein zufälliger, oder? : *siehe Cursor siehe Anhang*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Was kann man über das CCC noch einstellen an Grafikoptionen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

Hier leute ich finde in der ini die drei einträge nicht

iMinMemoryPageSize=
 iMaxMemoryPageSize=
 iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=

Sollte aber ansich da sein kann mir einer weiter helfen ?!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. November 2011)

Die Zufälligen Drachen sind aber auch ein bisschen buggy. 

hatte jetzt 4(!) Mal hintereinander nen Drachen in Dämmerstern und zwar JEDES Mal, wenn ich da war. xD
Was aber vermutlich so gewollt ist: lauf gerade durch die Wildnis, aufeinmal kommt nen Drache, dreht ein paar Angriffsrunden und spuckt Feuer und haut dann wieder ab.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

Ist kein Bug...dude lauf dem einfach mal nach wo er lang fliegt der ist dann in der nähe geladet und warte auf seinen tot


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. November 2011)

Die 4 Drachen habe ich ja jeweils gekillt xD
Aber jedes Mal wenn ich in die Stadt kam, tauchte ein neuer Drache auf


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

Sei doch froh !!


----------



## Stevii (18. November 2011)

Ich glaub ich fang nochmal von vorne an..
Irgendwie gefällt mir das gerade alles nicht.


----------



## MaxNag (18. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein zufälliger, oder? : *siehe Cursor siehe Anhang*
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
sry, sehr spät, aber das könnte sein, dass das ein Drache von nem Hort war, weil auf der Spitze des Berges befindet sich Ahnenblutspitze.


----------



## Stevii (19. November 2011)

Sagt mal, sind die Storys unterschiedlich, wenn man Männlein bzw. Weiblein spielt?
Hab jetzt neu angefangen und meine Freundin als Dunkelelf kreiert , aber der ersten Szenen in Flusswald kommen mir garnicht bekannt vor!


----------



## MaxNag (19. November 2011)

kann ne quest( 4 stück) nicht abgeben, was soll ich machen?


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2011)

Habe das Spiel bei einen Freund gespielt und muß sagen das mir das Inventar gleich negativ aufgefallen ist. Keine Ganzkörperansicht, kein vernünftiges Inventarfenster. Und die komischen Seitenmenüs finde ich doof.

Das hemmt gleich den Spielspaß. Kann den Hype um das Game sowieso nicht verstehen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Kann es sein das die Mission "Blut auf dem Eis" verbuggt ist?


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

habt ihr auch den hässlichen bug, dass euch Farkas die ganze zeit hinterher rennt und euch alle 3 sekunden anlabert?

das nervt tierisch... aber erst als ich in das haus der gefährten bin um mich ihnen anzuschließen


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> sry, sehr spät, aber das könnte sein, dass das ein Drache von nem Hort war, weil auf der Spitze des Berges befindet sich Ahnenblutspitze.


Nicht schlimm 
 Aber ich kann ihn momentan nicht besiegen (Lvl 7), ich werde wohl später wieder kommen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm
> Aber ich kann ihn momentan nicht besiegen (Lvl 7), ich werde wohl später wieder kommen!
> 
> 
> ...


 

mit lvl 6/7 hab ich schon mammuts und riesen gehauen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage ich muss mein Spiel neu installieren kann ich auch den Fortschritt meines bisherigem Spiels sichern, ich war so gut dabei und möchte unbedingt dort weiter spielen wo ich aufgehört habe.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> mit lvl 6/7 hab ich schon mammuts und riesen gehauen



Auf schleichen/bogen geskillt? :p


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage ich muss mein Spiel neu installieren kann ich auch den Fortschritt meines bisherigem Spiels sichern, ich war so gut dabei und möchte unbedingt dort weiter spielen wo ich aufgehört habe.


 
in deinem skyrim ordner (auch bei den SkyrimPrefs.ini) befindet sich ein "Saves" ordner. einfach den auf einen stick ziehen oder sonst irgendwo hin und später wieder dort einfügen 




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Auf schleichen/bogen geskillt? :p




schwertmagier


----------



## wari (19. November 2011)

jesus christ, hab mir grad meinen aktuellen spielstand überschrieben weil ichn neuen char angefangen hab.. bin schon sau dämlich -.-

naja, fang ich halt nen neuen char an, nord krieger hat mir eh nichmehr zugesagt...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> schwertmagier


Oo wie hast du denn bitte da schon Riesen geplättet?
Als ich das auf Lv.20 probiert habe (auch Schwertmagier) hatte der mich geonehittet und dann wars das xD


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Danke, ich freu mich schon auf nachher wenn ich vom Einkaufen wieder komm, dann installiere ich das Spiel neu und dann werde ich wieder die Nvidia Inspector Einstellung anwenden aus dem Nexus Forum, wenn es bei habla2k ohne Probleme funktioniert müsste es das ja bei mir auch.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Oo wie hast du denn bitte da schon Riesen geplättet?
> Als ich das auf Lv.20 probiert habe (auch Schwertmagier) hatte der mich geonehittet und dann wars das xD


 

mit lvl 7 hatte ich schmiedekunst bereits auf 60 oder 70. weiß nichtmehr genau  da machen die gegner nichtmehr allzu viel schaden (Schwierigkeit Experte)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Dann wage ich mich wohl bald mal wieder an nen Riesen, brauche neue Zehen xD

Der Unterschied zwischen Daedra und Drachenrüstung ist ja echt minimal...1-3 Punkte...


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

für mich ist das das spiel inzwischen unspielbar... seitdem ich in das Haus der gefährten bin (Jovrraskar oder so) hat mich gleich am anfang Farkas angesprochen und seitdem stalkt er mich >.<
hab ihn schon versucht zu töten, aber der kniet nur nieder und steht dann wieder auf.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> mit lvl 7 hatte ich schmiedekunst bereits auf 60 oder 70. weiß nichtmehr genau  da machen die gegner nichtmehr allzu viel schaden (Schwierigkeit Experte)


 Darf man fragen, wie?
Bin Lvl 8 und habe Schmieden auf 18... (Skyrim ist mein erstes Rollenspiel, also nicht böse sein )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

Hab meine Schmiedekunst an einem Abend von 30 auf 100 gezogen und bin von lvl 20 bis lvl 29 aufgestiegen


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab meine Schmiedekunst an einem Abend von 30 auf 100 gezogen und bin von lvl 20 bis lvl 29 aufgestiegen


 Wie gesagt, ich bin n00b und will wissen, WIE man das macht ^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin n00b und will wissen, WIE man das macht ^^
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Leder und Eisenbarren und dann die ganze Zeit Eisendolche schmieden.  Sind beides Rohstoffe die man relativ schnell bekommen kann, ansonsten beim Schmied selbst einkaufen ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Leder und Eisenbarren und dann die ganze Zeit Eisendolche schmieden.  Sind beides Rohstoffe die man relativ schnell bekommen kann, ansonsten beim Schmied selbst einkaufen ^^


 THX! Wird gemacht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Leder und Eisenbarren und dann die ganze Zeit Eisendolche schmieden.  Sind beides Rohstoffe die man relativ schnell bekommen kann, ansonsten beim Schmied selbst einkaufen ^^


 

zusätzlich noch am anfang, wenn man von Helgen raus kommt sind dort gleich 3 findlinge. dort wählst du den  aus für die Kampftechnik. damit steigt deine schmiedekunst um 20% schneller an.


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> zusätzlich noch am anfang, wenn man von Helgen raus kommt sind dort gleich 3 findlinge. dort wählst du den  aus für die Kampftechnik. damit steigt deine schmiedekunst um 20% schneller an.


 
Oder Stein der liebenden der alles um 15% wachsen lässt   Die 5% kümmern mich dann nicht mehr


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oder Stein der liebenden der alles um 15% wachsen lässt   Die 5% kümmern mich dann nicht mehr


 
das thema hatten wir doch schon einmal 

naja, wenn man nich weiß wo der stein der liebenden ist und den gefunden hat ist man schneller per schnellreise zu den 3 steinen und hat damit auch schwere rüstung, einhand usw.. 20% mehr. 
halt keine magie oder diebesfertigkeiten


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen, wie?
> Bin Lvl 8 und habe Schmieden auf 18... (Skyrim ist mein erstes Rollenspiel, also nicht böse sein )
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Einfach schmieden. Eisendolche und Lederhelme/Armschoner


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> zusätzlich noch am anfang, wenn man von Helgen raus kommt sind dort gleich 3 findlinge. dort wählst du den  aus für die Kampftechnik. damit steigt deine schmiedekunst um 20% schneller an.


 Wo auch immer "Helgen" ist... 



Robonator schrieb:


> Oder Stein der liebenden der alles um 15% wachsen lässt   Die 5% kümmern mich dann nicht mehr


 Und wo ist der? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Wo auch immer "Helgen" ist...
> 
> Und wo ist der?
> 
> ...



Helgen ist das GANZ am Anfang xD


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

Na hier ist der Stein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier bewirkt er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Helgen ist das GANZ am Anfang xD


 Ich habe es gefunden 
Nur... Was sind "3 findlinge"? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

3 längliche Steine mit einem Loch und einer Zeichnung 
Lauf mal den weg von Helgen nach Flusswald


----------



## EnergyCross (19. November 2011)

ist euch auch schonmal ein geist auf einem pferd entgegen gekommen? 

 habs leider nicht geschafft einen screen zu machen, der war zu schnell weg :/


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 3 längliche Steine mit einem Loch und einer Zeichnung
> Lauf mal den weg von Helgen nach Flusswald


Mache ich gleich 

Wie kann ich in Weißlauf ein Haus kaufen? Ich will meine Items irgendwo lagern.


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Siehe Anhang!


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

Rede mit dem Jarl! Kostet 5000, alternativ gehst du zu den Magiern dort bekoomt man einen Raum!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Na also, haste es endlich gefunden xD

Kann man eigentlich in jeder Stadt ein Haus kaufen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Rede mit dem Jarl! Kostet 5000, alternativ gehst du zu den Magiern dort bekoomt man einen Raum!


 Bei dem finde ich aber keine entsprechende Option!
Und er hat schonmal gesagt, dass ich jetzt Häuser in Weißlauf kaufen darf oder ähnliches, Lydia habe ich schon und ich muss zu den Graubärten.(Falls das wichtig ist)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Papzt (19. November 2011)

Eh ja zu den Graubärten sollte man schon


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem finde ich aber keine entsprechende Option!
> Und er hat schonmal gesagt, dass ich jetzt Häuser in Weißlauf kaufen darf oder ähnliches, Lydia habe ich schon und ich muss zu den Graubärten.(Falls das wichtig ist)
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Der Kaiserliche der da beim Jarl rumgurkt verkauft dir das Haus


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2011)

Ich bin bei einem Kampf mit drei Geistern 2mal entwaffnet worden, nun finde ich die Waffen nicht mehr wieder. Bin vorher schon einmal entwaffnet worden, da habe ich die Waffe aber wieder aufheben können.
Wie bekomme ich die Waffen wieder?


----------



## Naz (19. November 2011)

Weiß vl. jemand, ob, nachdem man den Companions (Gefährten?) beigetreten ist, Dinge in Truhen legen kann und die auch sicher dort bleiben? Die ganzen Drachenitems sind ja so schwer :S
Oder kann ich dir irgendwo anders relativ früh im Spiel (Lvl. 10) verstauen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Naz schrieb:


> Weiß vl. jemand, ob, nachdem man den Companions (Gefährten?) beigetreten ist, Dinge in Truhen legen kann und die auch sicher dort bleiben? Die ganzen Drachenitems sind ja so schwer :S
> Oder kann ich dir irgendwo anders relativ früh im Spiel (Lvl. 10) verstauen?


 Ich habe gerade das Zeug in die Truhe neben meinem Bett getan : )
Noch eine () Frage: Ich habe das Schwert "Zorn des roten Adlers" irgendwo aufgehoben, kann es aber nicht ablegen weil es ein Questobjekt ist. Nur habe ich keine Quest diesbezüglich...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jumpel (19. November 2011)

Hi!

Warst du schon in der Zauberer Akademie in Winterfeste?
Bzw. hast du beim Vogt schon dein Häuschen gekauft?

Also in Winterfeste bekommst du ein Zimmer, kostenlos. Mit Schränken, da hab ich erstmal nen Großteil gebunkert und bisjetzt ist auch nichts weggekommen.
Das Haus in Weißlauf kostet, da kannst du dann auch zwischenlagern.


----------



## Naz (19. November 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> Warst du schon in der Zauberer Akademie in Winterfeste?
> Bzw. hast du beim Vogt schon dein Häuschen gekauft?
> 
> Also in Winterfeste bekommst du ein Zimmer, kostenlos. Mit Schränken, da hab ich erstmal nen Großteil gebunkert und bisjetzt ist auch nichts weggekommen.
> Das Haus in Weißlauf kostet, da kannst du dann auch zwischenlagern.



Oh super, danke! 
Dann wird das wohl mein nächstes Ziel, doch schon in der ersten "großen" Stadt gibts so viel zu tun (:
Ich hab nur Angst, dass meine Werwolf-Brüder mein wertvolles Drachenzeugs haben wollen, da in Oblivion regelmäßig Items verschwanden, wenn sie nicht dezidiert in deinem Haus gelegen sind.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade das Zeug in die Truhe neben meinem Bett getan : )
> Noch eine () Frage: Ich habe das Schwert "Zorn des roten Adlers" irgendwo aufgehoben, kann es aber nicht ablegen weil es ein Questobjekt ist. Nur habe ich keine Quest diesbezüglich...
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Haha, für die Quest musst du ein Buchesen, habe aber keinen Plan mehr, wo das lag.


----------



## Deon (19. November 2011)

Hey,
hab grad zum ersten Mal Skyrim aufm PC gezockt und schon Grafikfehler gekriegt, direkt am anfang...vllt kann mir jemand dabei helfen. Spiel alles auf Ultra mit meiner 4870x2
Hier sind die Pics mit dem grafikfehler:


----------



## Schkaff (19. November 2011)

nachdem ich n quest bekommen hab, bin ich nach "totmannsruh" genagen um da ne energiequelle  zu finden. Jetzt bin da nem geist gefolgt und der sitzt am ende in sonem kleinen loch und lässt sich nicht ansprechen... jetzt sitze ich in der dungeon fest, weil ich auf dem hinweg einen abgrund runter springen musste...ist das ein bug? kann mir jemand diesbezüglich helfen?????


----------



## skoellgrin (19. November 2011)

skoellgrin schrieb:


> Hallo, sorry wenn ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe aber ich versuche seit gestern Abend Skyrim zu spielen und es geht einfach nicht. Ich fliege alle paar Minuten aus dem Spiel. Hab schon Sound und Grafik Treiber geupdated. Das mit den 44 kHz eingestellt, neu installiert, den Patch drauf gezogen, die Grafik ganz runter gestellt. Es will einfach nicht. Hat noch wer nen Tipp was ich noch nicht probiert habe ?
> 
> Danke schon mal...



Hat inzwischen vielleicht irgend jemand ne Lösung gefunden?? 
Xfire habe ich übrigens auch nicht. Hab auch schon eingestellt das Skyrim mehr Speicher verwenden kann und auch den Kompatibilitätsmodus + ausführen als admin ausprobiert. Nichts funkioniert.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage..wie genau kann ich denn mein Spiel deinstallieren hab das bisher noch nich gemacht.. Edit: Habs gefunden. @ skoellgrin ich hatte erst auch direct im Menü einen btd habe das dann mit dem Sound eingestellt es funktionierte der erste btd kam dann nach 25 Stunden, gestern ging bei mir auch gar nichts mehr nach ~2Min btd weil ich zuviel mit den Inis rumgespielt hatte, nun installiere ich mein Spiel neu und schau dann mal ob es mit der Einstellung im Nvidia Inspector funktioniert, ansonsten müssen wir uns wohl noch bis zum nächsten Update gedulden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Mir hat jemand eine Waffe entwendet, wie bekomme ich die wieder?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Betschi (19. November 2011)

Wie kann ich "Spoilern"? Habe das etwas supercooles gefunden, möchte aber noch nichts verraten


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich "Spoilern"? Habe das etwas supercooles gefunden, möchte aber noch nichts verraten




```
[spoiler]Schön, dass du die Leute nicht spoilerst :daumen:[/spoiler]
```
=


Spoiler



Schön, dass du die Leute nicht spoilerst 




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Betschi (19. November 2011)

Spoiler



Hatte vorhin eine geile Quest. Habe darauf eine Klinge bekommen, die 17 Schaden macht und die Lebensessenz der Leute absorbiert. Dadurch wird das Blut der Täuschung verstärkt. Hat jemand dies Waffe schon benutzt? Ich nutze eben ausschliesslich Doche




---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 19.11.2011 um 20:31 ----------

Noch ne Frage: Wie meuchle ich meine Gegner? Sie hören mich immer zuerst. Früher ging es, jetzt nicht mehr. Natürlich leichte Rüstung, lautlose Bewegung und der Schleichskill auf 3/5. Ich ducke mich immer, und gehe noch langsam, aber eben, sie entdecken mich immer. Weiss jemand, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## xXBaseXx (19. November 2011)

So an alle, die mit Abstürzen und BtD's zu kämpfen haben.
Hatte auch die Abstürze und das im Minutentakt und bei mir hat es geholfen, einfach mal ALLES unwichtige zu beenden.
Firefox, Steam und sonstige unnötige Programme(Skyrim, könnt ihr ganz simpel ohne Steam starten. Einfach die exe aus dem Ordner verwenden).
Selbst mein Internet habe ich dabei abgeschaltet. Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht, was schlussendlich davon die Erlösung gebracht hat aber irgendwas davon muss es ja gewesen sein.
Ich bringe hier zwar keinen allround fix, dennoch hoffe ich, dass es einigen von euch hilft.

mfg


----------



## MaxNag (19. November 2011)

hab immer noch ein problem, bei dem ich z.b. die quest "Rückkehr der Wolfskönigin" nicht abschließen kann, muss laut questmarker nurnoch mit Falk sprechen, hab alle gesprächsoptionen durch, aber da passiert nichts. 

und habe ein Problem bei der Quest "der schwarze Stern" 


Spoiler



hab mit Nelacar oder wie der heißt geredet, dann erst sollte ich den Elfenmagier aus Alenars Vision finden. nun habe ich aber Nelacar schon geredet, mein Questziel wird aber nicht erfüllt. Wie kann ich da was machen? oder ist das so gewollt, dass ich erst den Stern finden muss und dann mit ihm reden?




und es gibt nicht in jedem Dorf ein Haus, in Winterfeste kriegt man vom Jarl kein Haus, man hat aber ein Zimmer in der Akademie. Jedenfalls kann ich nachdem ich Thane wurde kein Haus kaufen. 

Das Schwert des Roten Adlers ist Questitem von der Quest, die man Beim Lesen von "Die Legende des Roten Adlers" bekommt. Hab das Buch bei den Abgeschworenen in einer Mine gefunden, die man von eben diesen Säubern sollte.

Und das meucheln der Gegner ist vom Level der Gegner abhängig. Es gibt Gegner, an denen man sich leicht anschleichen kann, an andere geht das schwerer, diese Entdecken einen leichter. Mit schleichskill 3/5 meinst du, du hast ihn auf 60 oder? 

und nicht von vorne/schräg vorne nähern 

Edit: Problem mit dem schwarzem Stern hat sich gelöst, Quest an sich hatte keinen Fehler, nur das Tagebuch.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (19. November 2011)

Hiho, sagtmal geht bei euch das drehen der Modelle im Inventar so wie in den Vorstellungen?

Also ich meine wenn man sich die sachen anschaut dann sind da ja 3d Modelle und bei mir lassen die sich nicht drehen so das man sich ein schild zum beispiel von beiden seiten anschauen kann.

Wurde doch immer gesagt das es funktioniert bei Skyrim.


Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, hat einer ne nette INI bzw FXAA Injector settings da die gut für mein system geht?
Spiele im moment mit der Stock FXAA ini und alles auf Ultra 1680x1050 bei ~50 frames


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Hiho, sagtmal geht bei euch das drehen der Modelle im Inventar so wie in den Vorstellungen?
> 
> Also ich meine wenn man sich die sachen anschaut dann sind da ja 3d Modelle und bei mir lassen die sich nicht drehen so das man sich ein schild zum beispiel von beiden seiten anschauen kann.
> 
> Wurde doch immer gesagt das es funktioniert bei Skyrim.



Also bei google finde ich das hier:

Aha, Problem gelöst. Einfach die Original-Version spielen, dann kann man auch problemlos die Items drehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Musste es bisher "anders" spielen, da meins noch unterwegs war...)


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Ich hab mein Spiel vorhin wieder deinstalliert und wieder frisch installiert es funktioniert jetzt wieder, alle meine Spielstände sind noch da.. ich hab die Nvidia Inspector Einstellung ausm Nexus Forum vorgenommen und das Spiel sieht damit einfach wunderschön aus und die Gesichter


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. November 2011)

Boah, eine Stelle fuckt mich gerade total ab...
Da ist so ein Mage, der mich onehittet. Leider in einer Festung, sodass ich nicht ausweichen kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Boah, eine Stelle fuckt mich gerade total ab...
> Da ist so ein Mage, der mich onehittet. Leider in einer Festung, sodass ich nicht ausweichen kann.


 Wenn du es mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst: ^ und dann "tgm" eingeben.(mit "tgm" kann man den Godmode auch wieder ausschalten)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn du es mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst: ^ und dann "gtm" eingeben.(mit "gtm" kann man den Godmode auch wieder ausschalten)
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
tgm nicht gtm


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> tgm nicht gtm


 Ich sitze nicht am großen PC, also THX 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## exinator (19. November 2011)

Kann man nachträglich seinen Char ändern? Bin Waldelf, würde aber lieber Orc oder so sein.. Bin derzeit (erst) Stufe 8 und habe keine Lust nochmal von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. November 2011)

Momentan kann man das nicht, evtl. könnte das durch einen Mod kommen, aber momentan müsstest du nochmal dich durch Helgen kämpfen!


----------



## exinator (19. November 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage..ich hab meinen SchmiedesKill gerade auf 51 gebracht, kann ja jetzt Orc Rüstungen fertigen, ich hab auch das benötigte Material um es zu fertigen, doch es kommt auf der Werkbank dann die Meldung dir fehlt noch das Talent um Magische Gegenstände zu verbessern, was muss ich denn diesbezüglich verbessern?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage..ich hab meinen SchmiedesKill gerade auf 51 gebracht, kann ja jetzt Orc Rüstungen fertigen, ich hab auch das benötigte Material um es zu fertigen, doch es kommt auf der Werkbank dann die Meldung dir fehlt noch das Talent um Magische Gegenstände zu verbessern, was muss ich denn diesbezüglich verbessern?


 
wenn du den Perk-Baum von der Schmiedekunst ansiehst ist das ja eine art ring und dort geht noch ein skill in die mitte. dieser ist für die magischen sachen


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Wo kann man sich die Perknäumw anschauen?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Achso..danke  Ist das denn bei Schmiedekunst eigentlich von vorteil immer zu Schmied nach Weißlauf zu rennen? Den ab Schmiedeskill 50 kostet jeder weitere Skill ~ 1500 Gold.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich die Perknäumw anschauen?


 

tab -> oben (fertigkeiten) und deinen Perk-Baum auswählen. also die sternenbilder


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Momentan kann man das nicht, evtl. könnte das durch einen Mod kommen, aber momentan müsstest du nochmal dich durch Helgen kämpfen!


 
Stimmt nicht! Mit dem Konsolenbefehl showracemenu kann man seinen Char nochmal komplett von vorne anpassen, nur alle Punkte die man verteilt hat bleiben wo sie sind  

Viele der Cheats aus Oblivion funzen auch in Skyrim


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Mit dem Konsolenbefehl showracemenu kann man seinen Char nochmal komplett von vorne anpassen, *nur alle Punkte die man verteilt hat bleiben wo sie sind*
> 
> Viele der Cheats aus Oblivion funzen auch in Skyrim


 
was hat das für einen sinn? 

kannst ja nur deine klasse ändern?


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> was hat das für einen sinn?
> 
> kannst ja nur deine klasse ändern?


 
Du kannst deinen Char komplett neu aussehen lassen  Exinator will ja lieber als Ork spielen, dazu brauch er also nicht seine Punkte neu aufzuteilen


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du kannst deinen Char komplett neu aussehen lassen  Exinator will ja lieber als Ork spielen, dazu brauch er also nicht seine Punkte neu aufzuteilen


 
stimmt. naja soweit denke ich bei später stunde nicht mehr 

ich daddel mir jetzt noch die diebesgilde durch und dann müsste ich eigendlich alle haben. Bruderschaft, gefährten, akademie, krieg zwischen sturmmändel und kaiserlichen (keine ahnung wie s heißt), diebesgilde. oder fehlt noch was?


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> stimmt. naja soweit denke ich bei später stunde nicht mehr
> 
> ich daddel mir jetzt noch die diebesgilde durch und dann müsste ich eigendlich alle haben. Bruderschaft, gefährten, akademie, krieg zwischen sturmmändel und kaiserlichen (keine ahnung wie s heißt), diebesgilde. oder fehlt noch was?


 
Alle Deadraschreine^^ und die Hauptquest. Das mit den kaiserlichen und sturmmänteln ist der Bürgerkrieg.
und Bardenakademie.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> Alle Deadraschreine^^ und die Hauptquest. Das mit den kaiserlichen und sturmmänteln ist der Bürgerkrieg.
> und Bardenakademie.


 
bardenakademie hab ich auch noch gefunden. kommt nach der diebesgilde 
hauptquest ist wohl klar, hab die schon 'ne weile 

das mit den deadra hab ich noch nicht so ganz kapiert.. wo find ich die quests?


----------



## ChaoZ (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> bardenakademie hab ich auch noch gefunden. kommt nach der diebesgilde
> hauptquest ist wohl klar, hab die schon 'ne weile
> 
> das mit den deadra hab ich noch nicht so ganz kapiert.. wo find ich die quests?



Wie viele Stunden Spielzeit hast du? Und welches Level bist du?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

49 stunden, lvl 36.

immernoch erster char 
wobei ich nur am WE "richtig" zocken kann. unter der woche 8-10 stunden arbeiten und dann hat man nichtmehr wirklich lust zum spielen... naja bei skyrim schon 


edit: meine schattenmähne ist tot  kann ich die irgendwie wiederbeleben?

PS: noch einen post dann hab ich meine 1000


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> bardenakademie hab ich auch noch gefunden. kommt nach der diebesgilde
> hauptquest ist wohl klar, hab die schon 'ne weile
> 
> das mit den deadra hab ich noch nicht so ganz kapiert.. wo find ich die quests?


 

gibt da schreine überall in der Gegen verstreut, an denen dann ein Deadrafürst was von der Will. Manchmal sprechen dich auch Menschen auf der Straße an (oder du sie) Am Ende gibts dann nen Hübschen Deadra Gegenstand


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> edit: meine schattenmähne ist tot  kann ich die irgendwie wiederbeleben?
> 
> PS: noch einen post dann hab ich meine 1000


 
WTF?! wie hast du das geschafft? 
Meine Schattenmähne war immer ein super Kugelfang, alle gingen drauf los und sie war immer bei 100% Health....
Zockst du evtl auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Achja, ich komme bei einem Punkt der Hauptquest nicht weiter (Hals der Welt)


Spoiler



Jedesmal wenn ich Paarthurnax auf 0 runtergeprügelt habe, kann ich nichts machen außer zu warten, bis er sich wieder voll auflädt.
das ist zwar zum Trainieren gut, aber ich würde gerne iwie weiter kommen. =/


Selbst rausgefunden.


----------



## exinator (20. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Mit dem Konsolenbefehl showracemenu kann man seinen Char nochmal komplett von vorne anpassen, nur alle Punkte die man verteilt hat bleiben wo sie sind
> 
> Viele der Cheats aus Oblivion funzen auch in Skyrim


 
Super, vielen Dank. Hat geklappt!
Nur die Punkte sind nun seltsam verteilt. Viele auf Standard zurückgesetzt, andere sind gleich geblieben (z.B. Scheißkunst ist auf 29 geblieben und wurde nicht auf Ork-Standard zurückgesetzt).

Anderes Thema:
Ich habe im First-Person Modus meist in Dungeons blaue Outlines (Umrandungen) um meine Waffen oder auch Hände/Arme. Hat das schon mal jemand festgestellt? Finde ich ziemlich unschön diese Erscheinung.


----------



## IronAngel (20. November 2011)

ist ein Texture Bug glaub ich.


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2011)

weiß einer wie mann schnell die sprache lvl kann ? gibts da nen cheat oder so ? das  dauert ja ewig bis da mal was rum kommt


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage,ich war gestern bei einem Freund und er hate gerade Skyrim installiert,haben es dann angespielt bis an die Stelle wo man seinen Helden ausrüstet. WIe komme ich denn aus dem "Truhenmenü" wieder raus?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. November 2011)

Ich habe mich gerade gewundert wie du Painkiller auf so viele TES Titeln kommst bis mir aufgefallen ist das du einfach alle Add Ons als einzelne (eigenständige) Titel hin stellst. Da ein Add On immer auf ein Hauptspiel aufbaut, sollte man die Add Ons "markieren" oder hinzu schreiben das es ein Add On von dem und dem Haupttitel ist. So irritiert das nur.


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage,ich war gestern bei einem Freund und er hate gerade Skyrim installiert,haben es dann angespielt bis an die Stelle wo man seinen Helden ausrüstet. WIe komme ich denn aus dem "Truhenmenü" wieder raus?



Mit Tabulator (wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe).


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

exinator schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Thema:
> Ich habe im First-Person Modus meist in Dungeons blaue Outlines (Umrandungen) um meine Waffen oder auch Hände/Arme. Hat das schon mal jemand festgestellt? Finde ich ziemlich unschön diese Erscheinung.



Jo, bei mir lag das an AA. Ausmachen und gut ist. Sieht mit nur guten ini dann immer noch gut bzw besser aus.


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> weiß einer wie mann schnell die sprache lvl kann ? gibts da nen cheat oder so ? das  dauert ja ewig bis da mal was rum kommt


 
jemand ne idee ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> jemand ne idee ?


 Evtl Eisendolch kaufen, verkaufen, kaufen, ...!? (habe ich selbst nicht getestet, nur eine Vermutung)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jumpel (20. November 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> jemand ne idee ?



Bücher lesen (also geht nur bei bestimmten, du bekommst dann auch gleich eingeblendet dass du dich verbessert hast), viel handeln, und das Glück haben dass du Dialoge bekommst in denen beispielsweise so eine Option drin vor kommt: "bla bla bla (ÜBERREDEN)"

Finde aber auch dass es im Allgemeinen eher langsam geht.


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2011)

vll gibt es auch nen laden wo ich für geld mich verbessern kann. mal alles abklappern


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Bestimmte NPC können dich in einer Fertigkeit level wenn du ihn Geld bezahlst!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. November 2011)

Vorallem: da redekunst als diebesfertigkeit gilt: Diebesstein aktivieren.


----------



## Senfgurke (20. November 2011)

Hey!
Ich hab ein Problem. Ich glaube aber, ich pack das lieber in einen Spoiler, hat was mit Drachen und Alduin zu tun:


Spoiler



Ich hab Odahving gerufen, ihn dann gefangen genommen und dann hat er mir erzählt, er ist gegen Alduin und ich soll ihn doch frei lassen, damit er mich in diese Unterwelt fliegt, weil ich da anders nicht hin komme.
Hab ihn also befreit und er rastet total aus, ich bringe ihn auf 0 Health, dann steht da ich soll ihn ansprechen. Geht nicht. Das Feld "Talk to Odahving" kommt erst gar nicht oder wenn es kommt, ist es grau hinterlegt, ich kann ihn also nicht ansprechen.
Nach ein paar Momenten bekommt er wieder volle Gesundheit und rastet weiter aus.


Ich bin schon raus gegangen, hab erstmal was anderes gemacht, hab das Quest auch nochmal neu gestartet, ihn also ein zweites Mal gefangen genommen, aber geht trotzdem nicht...

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2011)

Also du musst auf jeden Fall mit ihm reden, du musst ihm sagen das du ihn nicht traust, etc. Dann sagt er dir das er dich zu dem Tempel bringen kann, du sagst wieder irgendetwas ob du ihn trauen kannst etc (Weiss die genauen Antworten nicht mehr) Dann sagt das du dich ja gern überzeugen gehen kannst, das man dort nicht zum Tempel kommen kann. Dann hab ich ihn angesprochen und gesagt das er Recht hat, dann hat er sich umgedreht und ist mit mir dort hin 

Ansonsten kannste mir dein Savegame geben dann kann ich nochmal genau nachgucken welche Antworten ich genommen habe.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Spoiler



Ich komme bei der Quest "Das Horn von Jurgen Windrufer" nichr weiter! Ich bin ander Stelle wo  Drei Steine stehen diese aktivieren sich wenn ich näher komme und öffnen die Türen, dort komme ich aber nicht durch da sich diese zu schnell schließen!



Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Na, was haben dich die Graubärte gelehrt? 




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Das hilft mir auch nicht habe es ausprobiert.


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2011)

Naja



Spoiler



lauf sprinten durch die Steine und dann aktivier schnell den schrei  leider vergessen viele zu sprinten


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> WTF?! wie hast du das geschafft?



bin vom berg gefallen :/ 



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Meine Schattenmähne war immer ein super Kugelfang, alle gingen drauf los und sie war immer bei 100% Health....



ja bei mir eigendlich auch 



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Zockst du evtl auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad?



Auf Experte, also zweithöchster



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Achja, ich komme bei einem Punkt der Hauptquest nicht weiter (Hals der Welt)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



nicht töten, reden  letzten punkt neu laden und ihn ansprechen





1000 posts


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Spoiler



Geschietert, jetzt muss ich nach Flusswald, dort werde ich habe Angeriffen weil ich ein blut (irgendwas) vampir bin.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> vll gibt es auch nen laden wo ich für geld mich verbessern kann. mal alles abklappern


 
Bardenakademie fällt mir da ein, da gibt es einen entsprechenden Typen, wenn du noch keinen gefunden hast. ist a er der einzige, der mir bekannt ist.

ist eigentlich schon jemandem das rote Kreuz auf der dem Spiel beigelegten Karte aufgefallen? mein Bruder hats mir am 11. schon gezeigt(ist ihm nach 5 sek aufgefallen), war da aber nie.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. November 2011)

Tatsächlich Oo
Btw sind es 6 Kreuze....werde mir das nachher mal angucken xD


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich Oo
> Btw sind es 6 Kreuze....werde mir das nachher mal angucken xD


 
sogar nochmehr XD sind mehr als 10-15 oderso. hab immer nur das eine beachtet


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

Ich hänge gerade bei einer Stelle...


Spoiler



In der Quest "Unter Saarthal" bin ich bei 6 Drehsteinen mit Tiersymbolen, nur finde ich keine Anzeichen, welche mir sagen, wie ich die Steine drehen muss... Wie muss ich sie drehen und warum?




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Steht drüber! Wenn sich mich nich täusche!


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Steht drüber! Wenn sich mich nich täusche!


 Danke! 
Du hast einem Blindfisch die Augen geöffnet 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Ich habe es auch nicht sofort gesehen.

Was kann man gegen blutdürstiger Vampir tun?
Ich komme nirgendswo mehr hin ohne Amgegriffen zu werden.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> sogar nochmehr XD sind mehr als 10-15 oderso. hab immer nur das eine beachtet


 
markierung der findlinge 


kann das sein, dass man bei der Diebesgilde keine richtige handlung hat, sondern nur seine quests nach belieben von Vex holen kann?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Ich hab mir gerade eine komplette Orc Rüstung gefertigt man das Spiel macht mir immer mehr Spaß, und mit 2xssaa sieht es einfach so gut aus da brauch ich keine Mods mehr so reicht mir das.


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> markierung der findlinge
> 
> 
> kann das sein, dass man bei der Diebesgilde keine richtige handlung hat, sondern nur seine quests nach belieben von Vex holen kann?


 
sind nicht die makierungen, dachte ich beim Zählen auch. z.b. der Schlangenstein ist nicht auf der Karte Markiert und unter RIfton sind direkt 2 Kreuze, obwohl da nur ein Findling ist.

Edit: sind auch 15 Kreuze, wenn ich micht nicht verzählt hab. und Findlinge nur 13. Aber du Hast recht, einige davon sind nur Findlinge.


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2011)

Leute sagt mir mal was ich in Skyrim machen soll, mir fällt nichts mehr ein :/ Gibs noch irgendwas besonderes zu endecken?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> sind nicht die makierungen, dachte ich beim Zählen auch. z.b. der Schlangenstein ist nicht auf der Karte Markiert und unter RIfton sind direkt 2 Kreuze, obwohl da nur ein Findling ist.
> 
> Edit: sind auch 15 Kreuze, wenn ich micht nicht verzählt hab. *und Findlinge nur 13.* Aber du Hast recht, einige davon sind nur Findlinge.


 

laut meiner statistik in skyrim hab ich 20 findlinge gefunden


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. November 2011)

Mhhh ... meine erste kaputte Quest, "Boethias Ruf" ist bei mir nicht lösbar. ^^



Spoiler



Ich kann zwar einen angeheuerten Söldner dazu bringen, sich an den Stein zu stellen, und ich kann ihn erdolchen, dann "ersteht" er als Boethias Medium zwar wieder auf und labert mich an, aber .... sprechen in Form von Dialogauswahl ist nicht, labert mich immer nur an wenn ich mich nähere und sonst nix.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Wie kann ich mich nachts einschleichen um Blut zu trinken?
oder gibt es eine Mod die Vampir wieder beseitigt?


----------



## wari (20. November 2011)

frage mich grad was das soll... mitten in whiterun stehn 3 "hired thugs" rum die mich umnieten wollen, die wachen helfen mir nicht...?!


----------



## ZeroHour (20. November 2011)

moin,
habe in morthal die Quest "Letze Ruhe" erldedigt. An der Stelle, an der man Alvas Haus untersuchen soll, habe ich sie nicht in ihrem Sarg angetroffen sondern nur das Tagebuch genommen. Nachdem ich ganz am Ende der Quest den Vampirhäuptling getötet hatte, stand sie ganz hinten in seinem Lager und hat getan als wäre nie etwas passiert 

Hat das Problem sonst wer gehabt? Hat das Auswirkungen auf die Zukunft? Dann lade ich nämlidh einen alten Spielstand und mache die Quest nochmal, in der Hoffnung sie befindet sich diesmal in ihrem Sarg


----------



## mMn (20. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> frage mich grad was das soll... mitten in whiterun stehn 3 "hired thugs" rum die mich umnieten wollen, die wachen helfen mir nicht...?!


 
Das ist mir auch schon passiert, leider konnte ich bis jetzt nicht herausfinden wieso. Und den Auftraggeber hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden, trotz der Notiz die der eine Typ mit sich führt.

Edit: Mich haben sie in Falkenring (Falkreath) angegriffen.


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mich nachts einschleichen um Blut zu trinken?
> oder gibt es eine Mod die Vampir wieder beseitigt?


 
Werwolf werden




EnergyCross schrieb:


> laut meiner statistik in skyrim hab ich 20 findlinge gefunden


 
hab mich vom Steam achievment verarschen lassen, aber mir fallen auch nicht mehr als 13 ein. Dem internet auch nicht
Skyrim - Tipps und Tricks: Kampf, Charakterschaffung, Zaubersprüche, Lehrer, Worte der Macht, Achievements • Page 40 • Eurogamer.de

The Elder Scrolls 5 – Skyrim: Findlinge (Wächtersteine) - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE

Hab jetzt so 8 Kreuze nachgeschaut, an 5 steht ein Findling, an 2 ist ein Dungeon, oder irgendetwas, was nicht auf der Karte Markiert ist,(zwischen Dämmerstern und Markahnt) und bei dem bei Markahnt/Karthwasten(in dem schriftzug) ist irgendwie gar nichts, oder ich finde es nicht. nicht so einfaach, auf der Ingamemap zu finden, wo das ist ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Leute sagt mir mal was ich in Skyrim machen soll, mir fällt nichts mehr ein :/ Gibs noch irgendwas besonderes zu endecken?


 
Moment mal, du hast nicht ernsthaft alle Quests erledigt und alle Dungeons ausgeräumt, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Wo kann man das?


----------



## MaxNag (20. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo kann man das?


 
Gefährten durchquesten.

Und alle QUests gelöst stell ich mir unwahrscheinlich vor 
wieviele Spielstunden hast du denn? oder hast du nur so lange Questreihen gemacht? gibt viele Nebenquest. Fang doch einfach an, in jeder Stadt ein Haus zu kaufen und allen Bürgern zu helfen. Dann Erforsche Jede Höhle, da gibts manchmal auch noch ne Quest. und jedes Buch Lesen, jeden Brief klauen. Evtl gibt es da auch noch quest.


----------



## Schkaff (20. November 2011)

hab dei ein kleines problem, und zwar hab ich als bogenschütze diesen perk maximal geskillt (2/2), der beim ranzoomen die zeit verlangsamt und dabei keine ausdauer mehr verschlingen soll. der benötigt aber diese immer noch. is das n bug oder so?


----------



## Senfgurke (20. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also du musst auf jeden Fall mit ihm reden, du musst ihm sagen das du ihn nicht traust, etc. Dann sagt er dir das er dich zu dem Tempel bringen kann, du sagst wieder irgendetwas ob du ihn trauen kannst etc (Weiss die genauen Antworten nicht mehr) Dann sagt das du dich ja gern überzeugen gehen kannst, das man dort nicht zum Tempel kommen kann. Dann hab ich ihn angesprochen und gesagt das er Recht hat, dann hat er sich umgedreht und ist mit mir dort hin
> 
> Ansonsten kannste mir dein Savegame geben dann kann ich nochmal genau nachgucken welche Antworten ich genommen habe.


 
das hab ich ja gemacht, als er gefesselt war.
aber sobald ich ihn löse, rastet der vollkommen aus 

edit
so, hab jetzt alle Fragen/ Antworten durch.
Ich traue ihm nicht, sehe aber ein, dass er meine einzige Chance ist.
Ich gehe hoch, mache die Fesseln los, er fängt an, alle zu killen.
mein Quest ist zwar, mit ihm zu reden, aber solange er angreift, geht es nicht, der Pfeil ist einfach nur auf seinem Kopf.
Hau ich solange auf ihn drauf, bis seine Gesundheit auf null ist, hockt er kurz da, ohne sich zu bewegen, ein Feld von wegen "E, um mit ihm zu reden" ist nicht da...

ich bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Bei den Gefährten bin ich gerade so weit das ich den zweiten Gegenstand in die Tiefenschmiede gebracht hab, war bisher nur bei den Gefährten den ich mich angeschlossen hatte, soll ich erstmal bei den Gefährten bleiben oder wäre es besser sich auch noch einer anderen Gruppen anzuschliessen welche wäre denn da am besten? Zum Vampir werden möchte ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2011)

2 Fragen hät ich auch mal:

Zum einen, was bringen mir eigentlich die Seelen der erlegten Drachen?

Und hat es irgend welche Nachteile, wenn man zum Werwolf wird, bzw sich darauf einlässt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. November 2011)

Mit den Drachenseelen kann man neue Schreie lernen, wenn man die Wörter kennt!
Und als Werwolf habe ich noch keine Nachteile gespürt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. November 2011)

Mit den Drachenseelen schaltest du gefundene Schreie frei.

Werwolf sein hat keinen Nachteil btw.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> 2 Fragen hät ich auch mal:
> 
> Zum einen, was bringen mir eigentlich die Seelen der erlegten Drachen?
> 
> Und hat es irgend welche Nachteile, wenn man zum Werwolf wird, bzw sich darauf einlässt?


 
Du kannst wenn du Drachenschreie erlernst diese durch Drachenseelen aktivieren, ich denke nicht da man den Werwolf dort einsetzten kann wo Gegner gerade zu stark sind oder korrigiert mich.


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2011)

Ok, dann mach ich bei dem Werwolf-Dingens mal mit wenns keine Nachteile hat.

Seelen hab ich mittlerweile viele, aber mir fehlen wohl die Wörter.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. November 2011)

Und wieder einmal habe ich Probleme mit der Hauptquest...Alduins Fluch.


Spoiler



Ich hab die Schriftrolle der Alten schon, bin auf dem Berg, lese die, alles kein Problem.
Auch der wechsel zu den 3 Helden der Nord klappt prima, aber nach dem kleinen Streit stehen die da jetzt einfach rum und es passiert nichts.
Die Frau und der Hexer stehen mit gezogenen Schwertern da und der 3 steht abseits und guckt zu den fliegenden Drachen.
Übersehe ich bloß was oder woran kann das liegen?





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich bei dem Werwolf-Dingens mal mit wenns keine Nachteile hat.
> 
> Seelen hab ich mittlerweile viele, aber mir fehlen wohl die Wörter.


 Die Wörter findest du bei jedem Drachenhort und an einigen anderen Orten. :]


----------



## exinator (20. November 2011)

Ist es euch schon mal passiert, dass ihr etwas gekauft habt, in diesem Fall ein Stahlhelm, dieser aber nicht im Inventar erscheint und das Gold trotzdem abgezogen wurde?

Und nein, ich habe ihn nicht (wie schon öfter) aus Versehen sofort wieder an den Händler zum Spottpreis verkauft.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich bei dem Werwolf-Dingens mal mit wenns keine Nachteile hat.
> 
> Seelen hab ich mittlerweile viele, aber mir fehlen wohl die Wörter.


 
Wenn immer so eine Musik ertörnt meistens bei letzten Gegnern in Höhlen wenn du die Musik einmal gehört hast weiss du immer aha hier in der nähe kann ich einen Drachenschrei erlernen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

So, genug Eisendolch machen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. November 2011)

Hab hier Probs mit dem Verzaubern von Sachen.. Z.b. habe ich am Anfang ein Teil entzauber mit demman 15% mehr EInhandwaffen-Schaden macht. Jetzt hab ich ein Teil gefunden was 25 % mehr Einhandwaffen-Schaden macht, aber ich kanns ja nicht mehr entzaubern weil ich den schon kenne.
Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Teil verzaubern will, kann ich aber nur die 15 % Variante machen...
ISt das so gewollt? Völlig kaka...


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> (...)


 Die % kannst du mit der Verzauberungsstärke verändern 
Der gleiche Zauber ist es immernoch.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Die % kannst du mit der Verzauberungsstärke verändern
> Der gleiche Zauber ist es immernoch.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie meinst du das?
Wenn ich das Verzaubern will kann ich nirgendswo die %/stärke einstellen.


----------



## Senfgurke (20. November 2011)

bei mir das hat übrigens geklappt. 
keine ahnung warum, aber ich hab einfach mal diesen magier vom könig "nach draußen geleitet" 
dann war der drache auf einmal handzahm und ich bin mit ihm geflogen.

jetzt muss ich die ganzen drauger und drachen oben an diesem portal killen.
ich bin aber erst level 12


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich bin Lvl 26 und habe keine Ahnung, wovon du redest. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal habe ich Probleme mit der Hauptquest...Alduins Fluch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
das problem hatte ich auch. habe einfach mal die bruderschaft gemacht und den bürgerkrieg und danach ging es komischerweiße


----------



## Senfgurke (20. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich bin Lvl 26 und habe keine Ahnung, wovon du redest.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
ich mein damit, dass ich selbst auf so einen popeligen Drauger 5 mal drauf hauen muss, und dabei ~1/4 meiner Health verliere.
Und da rennen bestimmt 10 Drauger und 2 Drachen rum 

Ich glaub, ich hätte erstmal leveln sollen, bevor ich mich mit Alduin anlege


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, ich hätte erstmal leveln sollen, bevor ich mich mit Alduin anlege



Habe alduin mit etwa 25 gemacht, nachdem ich schmiedekust auf 100 hatte und die drachenrüstung auf legendär


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Wenn ich das Verzaubern will kann ich nirgendswo die %/stärke einstellen.


 Siehe Screenshot, da kann ich das einstellen.
Dazu kommt dein Verzaubern-Skill und die verwendete Seele.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Habe alduin mit etwa 25 gemacht, nachdem ich  schmiedekust auf 100 hatte und die drachenrüstung auf legendär


 Soweit bin ich jetzt. Allerdings wird erst die Zauberakademie vervollständigt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

Was mir vorhin aufgefallen ist, das ich vergessen hatte die Talente zu vergeben.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. November 2011)

@faceless

Nö sowas wird mir gar nicht angezeigt...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> das problem hatte ich auch. habe einfach mal die bruderschaft gemacht und den bürgerkrieg und danach ging es komischerweiße


 Dann mach ich mal daran 
Danke, sonst hätte ich denn auch einfach 2 Stunden da stehen lassen


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> @faceless
> 
> Nö sowas wird mir gar nicht angezeigt...



Das "zum einstellen" kann man nur bei den waffen. Dort bestimmst du wie viel schaden die verzauberung macht auf kosten der aufladungen (wie oft man es benutzen kann, bevor man es mit einem seelenstein aufladen muss)

Ich ich verzauber sowieso nur meine rüstung, weil die permanent hält. Das ist mir zu blöd die waffen immer aufzuladen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Die Quests von Aela bei den Gefährten sind nach einer Zeit immer die gleichen "Kammerjäger" habe jetzt bestimmt schon 10 mal hintereinander eine Quest gemacht in der ich einen Bären oder Trolle in einer Höhle töten musste, hat das denn überhaupt ein Ende?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quests von Aela bei den Graubärten sind nach einer Zeit immer die gleichen "Kammerjäger" habe jetzt bestimmt schon 10 mal hintereinander eine Quest gemacht in der ich einen Bären oder Trolle in einer Höhle töten musste, wird das jetzt ewig so weiter gehen?



aela gehört doch zu den gefährten, oder irre ich mich gerade?? 

Welche quest meinst du genau?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Habs verbessert, ja die Quests "Kammerjäger" wo man immer Bären in Häusern oder Trolle in Höhlen toten muss, geht das denn so lange bis ich jedes Haus und jede Höhle gesäubert habe? Aber die Bezahlung ist gut jedes mal gibt es eine gute Belohnung. Ich bin mitlerweile zu einem anderen bei den Gefährten gegangen.


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man zum "Totenkrähenfels" kommt? Der liegt hinter Markath. Find da irgendwie nicht hin und muss für die Museumsquest dahin.

Edit: Habs gefunden! Irgendwie verbringe ich viel Zeit mit suchen von locations. 
Welcher 2h Waffentyp ist eigentlich der beste? Hammer, Schwert oder Axt?


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Wenn du die haupthandlung der gefährten fertig hast (die feuerbestattung von dem typ - name vergessen ) kannst du bei aela halt so kleine aufträge machen. Eben dann wenn du geld brauchst oder dir langweilig ist 

Gleiches gilt für die diebesgilde. Einfach zu Vex gehen und dort kannst du zwischen 4 verschiedenen aufträgen wählen: raub, ausräumen, denunation (gestohlene sachen unterschieben -> zielperson geht in knast) und noch was... Hirn will nicht mehr 





			
				Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wie man zum "Totenkrähenfels" kommt? Der liegt hinter Markath. Find da irgendwie nicht hin und muss für die Museumsquest dahin.



Hab die quest auch heute erst gemacht. Liege aber schon mit dem handy im bett  du musst südlich der stadt einen weg suchen.  wenn du dich bis morgen abend gedulden kannst sag ichs dir genauer 

Ich kann dir aber gleich sagen, wirklich lohnen tut sich dje quest nicht  4 deadraherzen kannste holen, das wars auch schon wertvolles.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Danke, man lernt immer dazu, ich bin schon lange fertig mit der Haupthandlung bei den Gefährten ich hab sogar schon alle drei Gegenstände in die Tiefenschmiede gebracht, gibt es denn Nachteile wenn ich noch zusätzlich zur Diebesgilde übergehe?


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

@EnergyCross: Die Quest brauch man aber, damit man Daedraherzen Farmen kann. Und das muss ich bzw will ich um mir die Rüstung zu bauen. 

Welcher 2h Waffentyp ist eigentlich der beste? Hammer, Schwert oder Axt?

Edit: Und bei der Quest gibt es noch einen neuen Schrei!


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, man lernt immer dazu, ich bin schon lange fertig mit der Haupthandlung bei den Gefährten ich hab sogar schon alle drei Gegenstände in die Tiefenschmiede gebracht, gibt es denn Nachteile wenn ich noch zusätzlich zur Diebesgilde übergehe?



Wieso soll das nachteile geben? Bringt dir nur mehr gold 

@Leandros: ja für die herzen brauchst das 

Waffntyp ist da geschmackssache. Der unterschied liegt an der stärke und an der geschwindigkeit  einfach mal testen was dir gefällt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Welcher 2h Waffentyp ist eigentlich der beste? Hammer, Schwert oder Axt?


 
So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.
Hammer sind die Schlagkräftigsten, aber dafür die langsamsten. Schwerter die "schwächsten" aber dafür die schnellsten. Die Axt ordet sich dazwischen ein.
Das ist alles eine Frage der Präferenzen, mir ist der Hammer im Kampf zu schwerfällig.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Achso danke dann werde ich mich morgen deren mal angehen, was bei mir auch immer so war ist das ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr oft zwischen Novize und Adept geändert habe, denn ab und an kommen Gegner die schaff ich einfach nich auf Adept, muss dann immer auf Novize umstellen, aber ich werde das wohl jetzt beim kleinesten Schwierigkeitsgrad belassen, das ständige umstellen der Grades trübt nämlich sehr den Spielfluss.


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

Jo, ich hab momentan auch ne Hammer und das is irgendwie lame. 
Irgendwie kann ich in Einsamkeit nicht mehr Shoppen? ...

Noch ne Frage, warum sammel ich immer Drachenseelen, kann mit denen aber keine neuen Schreie unlocken? Hab noch 2 ausgegraute und kann die nicht lernen ...
Edit: R drücken regelt.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. November 2011)

Also ich hatte anfangs auch auf novize. Dann aber relativ schnell auf adept gestellt und momentan auf experte


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

Ich habs auf Expert, warum weiß ich net genau, glaub wegen der ini von jemandem.
Schaffe es auf jedenfall, F5 regelt. 

@EnergyCross: Die Quest ist doch Super, ebenerz barren, daedric herzen, imba waffen und ein drache + neuem Schrei, alles was das Herz begehrt. 

Edit: Ja, Axt oder Hammer, Blutungsschaden oder Rüstungsignore ?! Ich nehm mal die Axt!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ich habe eine Problem, auf einmal ist der Schmied in Weißlauf verschwunden, ich bin schon einige male zu ihm hin doch er ist weg, habe mehrmals geschlafen doch er ist nicht mehr auffindbar was kann das sein ein Bug?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

Ist er evtl von einem Drachen gekillt worden?
Sonst würde mir auch nichts einfallen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Bei mir ist der Gemischtwaren-Händler von Weißlauf auch weg, schon ganz am anfang^^ kpe wieso 

Also nachdem ich die Drachenrüstung+2 Daedra-Schwerter habe (alles auf Legendär) ist das Spiel viel zu einfach... Bin auf Adept.
Klar könnte man die Schwierigkeit hochstellen, aber sinnvoller wärs doch, das die Gegner mit jeden Stufenaufstieg stärker werden...
Ich mein ich bin gestern einfach in eine Höhle wo nur Daugr-Geißeln + Daugr Fürsten oder wie die heißen waren und konnte mit 4 gleichzeitig kämpfen und hab nicht mal die hälfte meines Lebens verloren.. Davor bin ich 1000 mal an einem Draugr-Fürsten gestorben bevor ich es geschafft habe und ich hatte keine wirklich schlechte Rüstung+Waffe

Und wieso kann man die Verzauberung nur bei Waffen verstärken was macht das für Sinn?!
Kotzt mich voll an das ich nur 13% mehr Einhandwaffenschaden stat 25% machen kann...


----------



## Rizzard (21. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Danke, man lernt immer dazu, ich bin schon lange fertig mit der Haupthandlung...


 
Kann man die Haupthandlung fertig machen und danach einfach weiterspielen? Ich dachte das ist wie bei Fallout 3 und nach der Haupthandlung ist Schluss. Hab deshalb bei mir bislang noch nicht weiter gemacht im Hauptstrang.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2011)

Ich hab zwar erst 7 Stunden Spielzeit...aber wie kann man das so schnell schaffen ? Ich hoffe, dass ich in 3 Wochen noch voll dabei bin


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Was kann man so schnell schaffen? Vom Spiel selbst habe ich auch nur ein Bruchteil fertig, aber schon das maximum an Waffen+Rüstung, weil ich mein Schmiede-Skill wie ein verrückter geskillt habe xD


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Karte oder sowas für Minen? Oder muss ich suchen? Die ganze Zeit nur die Rohstoffe kaufen nervt irgendwie


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Entweder suchst du, googelst oder kaufst dir das Lösungsbuch


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2011)

Okay also suchen...ich will schon alles selber finden so gut wie möglich. Alles gogolen ist irgendwie kacke und nimmt ja auch den Spaß.


----------



## Fexzz (21. November 2011)

Sagt mal, woher krieg ich Quecksilber? Bzw Quecksilberbarren? Ich möcht mir 'nen Elfenbogen schmieden aber keiner verkauft mir Quecksilberbarren...und beim entdecken hab ich auch noch keine Quecksilbererz-adern gefunden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, woher krieg ich Quecksilber? Bzw Quecksilberbarren? Ich möcht mir 'nen Elfenbogen schmieden aber keiner verkauft mir Quecksilberbarren...und beim entdecken hab ich auch noch keine Quecksilbererz-adern gefunden.


 
Also bei irgendeinen Schmied, leider weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau welcher, konnte ich 6 Barren davon kaufen.
Entweder war das der in Rifton, Weißlauf (einer der 2) oder in Windhelm (wenn das die Stadt ist wo das ghetto mit dem Dunkel-Elfen ist). Eher in Rifton oder Windhelm


----------



## Fexzz (21. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also bei irgendeinen Schmied, leider weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau welcher, konnte ich 6 Barren davon kaufen.
> Entweder war das der in Riftion, Weißlauf (einer der 2) oder in Windhelm (wenn das die Stadt ist wo das ghetto mit dem Dunkel-Elfen ist). Eher in Riftion oder Windhelm



Danke. Werd da dann später mal nachschauen. Es heißt übrigens "Rifton" (nicht böse gemeint, falls es keine Absicht war )


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

huch  jaja weiß das es Rifton heißt  ^^


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Gemischtwaren-Händler von Weißlauf auch weg, schon ganz am anfang^^ kpe wieso
> 
> Also nachdem ich die Drachenrüstung+2 Daedra-Schwerter habe (alles auf Legendär) ist das Spiel viel zu einfach... Bin auf Adept.
> Klar könnte man die Schwierigkeit hochstellen, aber sinnvoller wärs doch, das die Gegner mit jeden Stufenaufstieg stärker werden...
> ...


 


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Was kann man so schnell schaffen? Vom Spiel selbst habe ich auch nur ein Bruchteil fertig, aber schon das maximum an Waffen+Rüstung, weil ich mein Schmiede-Skill wie ein verrückter geskillt habe xD


 
hab auch von level 10 an(evtl noch niedriger) angefangen schmieden voll zu machen, war dann so richtung 20. bin dann seitdem imemr mit Drachenrüstung Legendär+ Deadra schwert, Dolch und Bogen (auch alle Legendär) rum gelaufen. Aber Zauber hauen mich imernoch total um. hab mal so garkeine Magieresistenz. Und Rüstungen jetzt schon verzaubern will ich nicht, weil auf 100 Verzauberung das viel Effektiver ist. 

und Verzaubern musst du skillen und Lernen, damit es besser wird. oder auch Amulette Tragen, die dann deine Tränke verbessern. dann Tränke machen, die dein Verzaubern verbessern, dann wieder bessere Tränke, die wieder Verzaubern mehr verbessern, wodurch die wieder bessere Tränke machen kannst. Und immer so weiter. Habs bisher nicht getestet, kann keine Tränke herstellen, die Verzauberung verbessern, hab mal nur einen gefunden.

Und warum macht mein Schwert nur 5% mehr Schaden als mein Dolch? beide gleiche Verbesserungsstufe, beide Deadra. Der Dolch schlägt zudem Wesentlich schneller, als das Schwert. kommt mir aber doof vor, mit nem Dolch auf die Typen los zu gehen.

Bei Gegenständen, die keine Aufladungen verbrauchen (Bekleidung) ist die Stärke Abhängig vom Seelenstein. Bei Waffen beeinflusst der Seelenstein nur die Anzahl Aufladungen.


----------



## Scihero (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

Hab ne Frage, hab grad mit dem Spiel angefangen und hab grad meinen ersten Auftrag von den Companions/Farkas erhalten. Ich soll Nimriel in der Quest "Hired Muscle" einschüchtern. Nur...wie geht das? Wenn ich mit Fäusten auf sie einschlage, bis sie hinkniet, passiert nix...ich kann nicht mit ihr reden. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Erst reden, dann schlagen?


----------



## Fexzz (21. November 2011)

Achwas, in Skyrim läufts auf Ami-Style.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Das mit dem Verzaubern versteh ich immer noch nicht... Wieso kann man Waffen verstärken (Hier wüsste ich noch gerne wo das Max. liegt? Bzw. was legt das max. fest) kann, aber keine Rüstungen, wie z.b das mit den mehr einhandwaffenschaden.

Hätte ich die Rüstung mit 25% mehr Schaden entzaubert anstatt die mit den "nur" 13%, hätte ich doch sicherlich auch die 25% Variante, die ich verzaubern könnte oder? Also worin besteht jetzt der SInn!? Wieso kann ich nicht die 25% nutzten? Regt mich auf! 

Völliger humbuk


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Du kannst beim Verzaubern - abhängig von der Größe der Seele - die Prozentwerte hoch setzen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Ja aber nur bei den Waffen, oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? Bei mir gehts ja um Rüstungs-Verzauberungen

Also erst den zuverzaubernden Gegenstand auswählen, dann den Seelenstein und dann erst die Verzauberung?
Hab jetzt immer = Gegenstand, Verzaubrung, seelenstein gemacht, ist ja auch so "vorgegeben" bzw. ist in dieser Reihenfolge.
Und da konnt ich nirgends die % einstellen. (faceless hat ja extra n Screenshot gepostet, aber sowas wird bei mir nicht angezeigt)


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Einstellen kann man nur bei den waffen! Habs ein paar posts/seiten weiter schonmal erklärt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Ja hab ich ja schon geschrieben das ihr mir das schon erklärt habt.. aber das kann doch nciht wahrsein!? 
Also muss man bis zum Ende des Spiels warten wo man denn sicher sein kann das man die beste Verzauberung für Rüstungen hat und die erst dann entzaubern?! Völliger schwachsinn.. Wenn ich jetzt die 25% mehr Dmg entzaubert hätte könnte ich jetzt auch diese %-Anzahl aufrüsten oder was... Also das ist echt kake. 

Man findet ja auch andauernd diese Roben mit 100% schnellere Magica wiederherstellung. Wenn ich die jetzt mit 100% Entzaubere kann ich das ganze ewige Spiel lang nur diese 100% auch auf andere Rüstungen zaubern.. hätte ich eine 175% entzaubert dann immer nur 175%... Da gibts nur eins:


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim: Cheaten mit LEGO 
So gehts natürlich auch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2011)

Ist mal was anderes als das "übliche" Eisendolch-Schmieden!


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich ja schon geschrieben das ihr mir das schon erklärt habt.. aber das kann doch nciht wahrsein!?
> Also muss man bis zum Ende des Spiels warten wo man denn sicher sein kann das man die beste Verzauberung für Rüstungen hat und die erst dann entzaubern?! Völliger schwachsinn.. Wenn ich jetzt die 25% mehr Dmg entzaubert hätte könnte ich jetzt auch diese %-Anzahl aufrüsten oder was... Also das ist echt kake.
> 
> Man findet ja auch andauernd diese Roben mit 100% schnellere Magica wiederherstellung. Wenn ich die jetzt mit 100% Entzaubere kann ich das ganze ewige Spiel lang nur diese 100% auch auf andere Rüstungen zaubern.. hätte ich eine 175% entzaubert dann immer nur 175%... Da gibts nur eins:



So ganz bin ich dahinter auch noch nicht gekommen. 
Mein beispiel:

Hab auf meinem helm 8% weniger magika bei zerstörungszauber. Habe dann im verzaubern-perk den ersten skill gewählt (20% bessere verzauberung), aber da hat sich nichts an den 8% getan. Wahrscheinlich wird das erst bei neuen verzauberten sachen übernommen.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2011)

Das tritt erst in Kraft, wenn du neu verzauberst. Ich hab ein paar von den "für 30 sek 50% mehr Verbesserung beim Schmieden" - Trank gefunden und benutzt...wäre ja irgendwie doof, wenn die Teile dann nur 30 Sek besser wären als ohne


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

Natürlich bleibt das Verzaubern der Waffe unverändert, wenn diese Bereits Verzaubert ist. Ich meine, ihr könntet auch mit 0 Verzauberung eine Waffe benutzen, die bis zum geht nicht mehr verzaubert wurde. Auf die Realität bezogen: wenn ich nen Test schreibe wird er ja auch nicht besser, wenn ich im Nachhinein die Lösungen erfahre. Erst der 2. Test den ich schreibe, bei dem ich das Wissen bereits habe, wird besser. Also nochmal neu Verzaubern, dann sollte das bei 9-10% liegen. 

Habs extra für euch getestet. 
Hatte zu eurem glück 15 Level ups über, und konnte so ausreichend Verzauberung skillen. 
Meine Resultate: 
Alter Nordhelm Verzaubern
Alchemie Verbessern um 8%, dann ausgewählt und dort standen 9%
Azuras schwarzer Stern als Seelenstein verwendet, der Helm hatte 9% verbesserte Alchemie. (verbessert Wirksamkeit der Tränke um angegebenen % Wert)

Bei einer Rüstung beeinflusst übrigens die verwendete Seele direkt die Stärke, bei einer Waffe nur die Ladungen.

Alles Hochgeskillt:
gleicher Helm, gleiche Beschreibung, waren diesmal aber 20% verstärkt, obwohl in der Beschreibung der Verzauberung immer noch 8% standen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Nene natürlich wirds nicht direkt auf den schon Verzauberten Gegenstand übernommen. 
Also ich habe "13 % Mehr Dmg" entzaubert. Dies habe ich auf meine Handschuhe gemacht.
Nun habe ich "25% Mehr Dmg" gefunden, kanns aber nicht entzaubern, weil ich es ja schon kenne. Schön und gut, aber wenn ich jetzt meine anderen Handschuhe verzaubern will steht da immer noch 13%... Ich will aber 25%


----------



## Deadless (21. November 2011)

Soo xD bin schon stufe 29 und habe gerade erst die 2. hauptquest in weißlauf gemacht ^^ Hab da mal ne Frage:


Spoiler



Ich war jetzt mal nach flusswald gegangen, und da kam dann ein Drache.
Den habe ich dann besiegt, aber die Wachen waren alle tot und Sigrid auch ^^ 
Die liegen da jetzt in der Stadt rum, aber dagegen kann man wohl nichts machen... 
oder bleiben bei euch in jeder Stadt immer alle am Leben? Und was macht ihr dann mit den Leichen? 
Liegen lassen? oder in den fluss werfen oder so, damit sie weg sind ^^ oder gibt es ein zauberspruch der tote wiederbelebt ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Nur unwichtige Leute sterben dauerhaft  
Wiederbeleben kannst du sie nicht und ich lass sie einfach liegen


----------



## dr_breen (21. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93W6mB0ZqCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



You spin me right round, baby
right round like a record, baby
Right round round round


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. November 2011)

LOL wasn das   will ich auch können ^^ zuerst aufm pferd laufen und dann  auch noch iwelche saltos  OMG


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

@deadless
Leute wiederbeleben kann man über die Konsole:
mit "^" öffnen, die Person anklicken und "resurrect" in die Konsole schreiben, dann werden Personen wiederbelebt 

NEUE WIP UI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Skyrim UI PC Specific Redesign No. 2 - Bethesda Softworks Forums


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2011)

Gibt es auch einen Cheat/Code um Entzauberungen rückgängig zumachen?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Hab bisher keinen gefunden, aber hier ist ne (englische) Liste der Befehle mit Erklärungen: Console Commands (Skyrim) - The Elder Scrolls Wiki

lock xxx <- Man kann ne Truhe/Tür etc. mit dem gewünschten Wert verschließen (besonders lustig, wenn man eine Person einsperrt und die Tür nicht mehr mit einem Schlüssel geöffnet werden kann xD)

*sexchange* - Changes the gender of the targeted NPC,  or the player's character otherwise (Helpful for getting stubborn arrows  relieved from the body) Man bekommt die Pfeile wieder raus


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Einfach Item verkaufen und neu adden. Liste hat legacyy ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

Ja, das Verzauberungssystem ist einfach nur *******.
Das von Morrowind war das beste, Oblivion war ein Rückschritt, aber das jetzt...


----------



## BabaYaga (21. November 2011)

Na super. Ich hab mich auch schon die längste Zeit gefragt wie ich bereits gelernte Verzauberungen "upgrade" weil man ja nicht nochmal was entzaubern kann wenn man den Zauber scho hat. Kann ja jetzt nicht sein dass das nicht bedacht wurde  Oder übersehen wir da irgendwie was? -.-


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ich finde es schade das sich wichtige Personen die für den weiteren Verlauf des Spiels notwendig sind einfach in Luft auflösen wo finde ich denn jetzt einen neuen Schmied?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es schade das sich wichtige Personen die für den weiteren Verlauf des Spiels notwendig sind einfach in Luft auflösen wo finde ich denn jetzt einen neuen Schmied?



In Einsamkeit ist auch ein Schmied


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich bleibt das Verzaubern der Waffe unverändert, wenn diese Bereits Verzaubert ist. Ich meine, ihr könntet auch mit 0 Verzauberung eine Waffe benutzen, die bis zum geht nicht mehr verzaubert wurde. Auf die Realität bezogen: wenn ich nen Test schreibe wird er ja auch nicht besser, wenn ich im Nachhinein die Lösungen erfahre. Erst der 2. Test den ich schreibe, bei dem ich das Wissen bereits habe, wird besser. Also nochmal neu Verzaubern, dann sollte das bei 9-10% liegen.
> 
> Habs extra für euch getestet.
> Hatte zu eurem glück 15 Level ups über, und konnte so ausreichend Verzauberung skillen.
> ...



Da hast du schon recht, ABER: 
Wenn ich den ersten skill von einhand nehme wird das auch direkt mit der aktuellen waffe übernommen. 
Das widerspricht sich dann der verzauberung 

Das ganze perk system find ich ein wenig undurchdacht...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In Einsamkeit ist auch ein Schmied


 
Danke


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> In Einsamkeit ist auch ein Schmied



Windhelm, flusswald, rifton und die stadt ganz im osten (kann mir die nie merken) sind auch schmiede


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ich war gerade bei dem Schmied in Einsamkeit, doch leider kann ich ihn die Frage nicht stellen das ich Training in der Schmiedekunst brauche, die Frage gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Lohnt sich meiner meinung auch nicht, da man für das gleiche geld mit den einzelnen werkstoffen mehr pumkte bekommt.


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, ABER:
> Wenn ich den ersten skill von einhand nehme wird das auch direkt mit der aktuellen waffe übernommen.
> Das widerspricht sich dann der verzauberung
> 
> Das ganze perk system find ich ein wenig undurchdacht...


 
es wird ja nicht die Waffe besser, sondern du machst mehr Schaden mit der Waffe, weil du besser mit ihr umgehen kannst 
es ist in dem Sinne dann ja auch der nächste Schlag der mehr Schaden macht, so wie es die nächste Verzauberung ist, die besser ist.


Hab jetzt auch den Bug beim Verzaubern/Entzaubern verstanden. der eigentliche Fehler ist es, dass die Perks undso an sich funktionieren, jedoch immer auf den ursprünglich entzauberten Gegenstand drauf gerechnet werden. die 13% können mehr werden, z.b. um 20%
13*1,2=15,6
hätte man nun den 25% Gegenstand entzaubert, würde das System 25*1,2 rechnen.
25*1,2=30
Hab das auf diese Weise gar nicht bedacht vorher. Dann muss man wohl doch warten, bis man den Maximalen Gegenstand findet, um diesen zu entzaubern.


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2011)

einfach Eisenerz eisenbarren und leder kaufen

leder zu lederstreifen verarbeiten, eisenerz zu eisenbarren und dann kräftigst eisendolche schmieden. 
--> ca 5 Dolche pro Schmiedepunkt musst du rechnen, anfengs weniger später dann etwas mehr 
hab so meine schmiedekunst ziemlich schnell auf 100 gehabt 

EDIT:

bei der SChmiede in Weißlauf gibt es einen schmelzofen wo du erze zu barren schmieden kannst, bringt auch "erfahrung" (und günstigeres Eisen)!
--> je mehr arbeitsschritte du anlegst, desto mehr Erfahrung:
Fell zu leder zu lederstreifen 
und eisenerz zu eisenbarren zu eisendolch (mit lederstreifen)


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Der Schmied in Flusswald kann mir auch keine Schmiedekunst beibringen, kein Wunder das man im Internet so Texte ließt von wegen das Spiel hat Technische Schnitzer und Bugs die jetzt schon bereits Kult Status haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Der Schmied in Flusswald kann mir auch keine Schmiedekunst beibringen, kein Wunder das man im Internet so Texte ließt von wegen das Spiel hat Technische Schnitzer und Bugs die jetzt schon bereits Kult Status haben.


 
Es bringt einem ja auch nicht jeder Schmied das Schmieden bei, man muss schon zum richtigen gehen. Der in Whiterun ist der beste Schmiedemeister, und der bringts einem auch bei.


----------



## ChaoZ (21. November 2011)

Ich habe mich in die Stadt Markarth verliebt.  So geile Zwergenarchitektur in einen Berg rein gebaut, wunderbar. Und Drachensicher!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es bringt einem ja auch nicht jeder Schmied das Schmieden bei, man muss schon zum richtigen gehen. Der in Whiterun ist der beste Schmiedemeister, und der bringts einem auch bei.


 
Danke @ Klefreak auch danke...ich werde eure Vorschläge mal ausprobieren.  Wo finde ich denn Whiterun?


----------



## night (21. November 2011)

hi, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich feuersalze finde? hab so nen quest offen für den schmied in Rifton aber ka wo ich das zeug herbekomme o.O


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2011)

night schrieb:


> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich feuersalze finde? hab so nen quest offen für den schmied in Rifton aber ka wo ich das zeug herbekomme o.O


 
Diese beschworenen Feueratrochnarchen oder wie die heißen hinterlassen die immer


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

@M4xw0lf das mein ich damit denn der Schmied in Weißlauf ist einfach verschwunden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> @M4xw0lf das mein ich damit denn der Schmied in Weißlauf ist einfach verschwunden.



Hast du mal längere Zeit an seiner Schmiede gewartet? Er ist oft unpünktlich ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Danke @ Klefreak auch danke...ich werde eure Vorschläge mal ausprobieren.  Wo finde ich denn Whiterun?



Whiterun ist weislauf


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

lol, habe einen Bug, bei dem jedes mal, wenn ich mein Haus in Einsamkeit betrete eine der Puppen wieder einen Drachenplattenhelm+Drachenplattenschild an hat.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Was für puppen?


----------



## night (21. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Diese beschworenen Feueratrochnarchen oder wie die heißen hinterlassen die immer



und was ist das ? XD oder wo finde ich die?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hast du mal längere Zeit an seiner Schmiede gewartet? Er ist oft unpünktlich ^^


 
Ja.. wenn man das Problem bei Google eingibt wird man fündig.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. November 2011)

night schrieb:


> und was ist das ? XD oder wo finde ich die?


 Ich bin schon vielen begegnet 
Das sind diese "Flammenmenschen", welche nach dem Tot in einen Feuerball aufgehen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## night (21. November 2011)

aha ok aber wo ich die finde weiß ich immernoch nicht XD weißt du wo die sind?


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Was für puppen?


 
Solche Rüstungsständer. Kann man mit ner Rüstung Anziehen, wie Waffenständer halt.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> Solche Rüstungsständer. Kann man mit ner Rüstung Anziehen, wie Waffenständer halt.


 
noch nie gesehen


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> noch nie gesehen


 
noch kein teures haus gekauft und komplett Eingerichtet?^^


----------



## Deadless (21. November 2011)

Es gibt auch einfach zu viel^^ ist doch logisch das da einiges noch nicht 100% ist... 
wird doch eh später noch milliarden mods geben, und für jetzt im mom finde ich, reicht das was es im moment gibt völlig aus.
@Legaccy: ach ne über console mach ich nichts, dann sollen sie halt tot bleiben... hab die jetzt in den fluss geworfen, somit
sindse weg und treiben fluss abwärts  soll die Leichen nen bär fressen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53527-legacyy.html


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> noch kein teures haus gekauft und komplett Eingerichtet?^^


 
bisher nur das haus in weißlauf
und das hab ich auch nur gekauft, damit ich in steam mein archivement hab


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> einfach Eisenerz eisenbarren und leder kaufen
> 
> leder zu lederstreifen verarbeiten, eisenerz zu eisenbarren und dann kräftigst eisendolche schmieden.
> --> ca 5 Dolche pro Schmiedepunkt musst du rechnen, anfengs weniger später dann etwas mehr
> ...



Habs gerade mal ausprobiert, in einer Stunde war ich von 59 auf 75, man muss erst Gold haben dann kauft man Einsenbarren und Lederstreifen so lange bis der Händler keine mehr hat, dann kauft man so viele Eisendolche wie es geht, dabei erhört sich natürlich der Schmiedeskill, dann verkauft man die Eisendolche wieder. Wenn das ganze Geld alle ist ein paar Aufträge von Aela bei den Gefährten machen, und dann das ganze von vorne. Weil man in den Höhlen auch noch Gold findet sowie Schmuck verkaufe ich den dann immer zwischendurch beim Händler in Flusswald. Vorhin ist mir ein Drachen begegent der sich nach seinem Tod nicht auflöste.

lg


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es bringt einem ja auch nicht jeder Schmied das Schmieden bei, man muss schon zum richtigen gehen. Der in Whiterun ist der beste Schmiedemeister, und der bringts einem auch bei.


 Wirklich Sinn macht das Leveln per Trainer aber meist nur in niedrigen Stufen, so ab ~40 oder so kostet ein weiterer Aufstieg per Trainer 1.500 Gold und ab da immer mehr aufwärts.


Wer wirklich aggressiv Schmieden leveln will, dem kann ich folgendes empfehlen: In Whiterun (Weisslauf) bei den 3 Schmieden (2 rechts direkt am Eingang, einer drinnen, eine draussen, und der Schmied der Gefährten) die dies im Angebot haben immer Leder und Lederstreifen kaufen, und damit Lederarmschienen zusammen zimmern, da diese nur 1x Leder und 2x Streifen benötigen, und damit sehr kosteneffizient sind. In den höheren Levels sinds noch unter 10 Schienchen pro neuem Level. Man kann sich das Ganze noch weiter verbilligen, indem man sich als Jäger versucht, und alles Kriechtier für deren Fell erlegt, das man nur finden kann (Bären, Wölfe ..), und diese dann selber zu Leder gerben. Neue Lederbauteile gibts bei den Schmieden 1x am Tag, bisserl Herumreisen und questen zwischen den Craft-Sessions, dann passt das schon. Wenn man 10x alles an Leder zusammekauft und zusammen zimmert in Whiterun ist man schon bald auf dem Level um Daedra Armour zusammen zu schmieden (Drachenrüstungen sehen nur super aus, haben im Grunde die selben Werte wie die Daedra Equips, nur sind 'se etwas schwerer).





night schrieb:


> aha ok aber wo ich die finde weiß ich immernoch nicht XD weißt du wo die sind?


 Ab und an findet man welche im Nordosten, etwas südlich der  Magierakademie, in der von kleinen Schluchten durchzogenenen  Eislandschaft, oder aber wenn ein feindlicher Magier mal welche  beschwört ....

Feuersalze kann man aber unregelmässig auch in geringen Mengen bei einigen Alchemisten finden, die in Whiterun z.B.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

wARUM UNTERSCHEIDET SICH DER pREIS IM iNVENTORY UND BEI DEN hÄNDLER SO STARK?

Sch** Modifier.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> wARUM UNTERSCHEIDET SICH DER pREIS IM iNVENTORY UND BEI DEN hÄNDLER SO STARK?
> 
> Sch** Modifier.


 Kriegst von gebrauchten Sachen halt nie den vollen Preis von irgendwem, ganz normal. 


Habs jetzt nicht explizit geskilled (hab inzwischen eh schon 90K Gold auf der hohen Kante), aber durch verbessern von "Redekunst" bekommt man später bessere Preise.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2011)

Hmm, als ich grade Skyrim starten wollte hat Steam nen 18MB Patch drübergezogen. Ich frage mich grade was die da jetzt an Skyrim beseitigt haben? Questbugs gefixt? Performence verbessert? Ist schon toll wenn da was drübergezogen wird aber man keine Patchnotes hat...


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

Ich meine ja die Sachen die man von den Drachen bekommt, das ist nur 1/3 des Preises.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2011)

Mein Tipp fürs Schmieden lernen und dabei Geld verdienen:
Schaut euch mal in Zwergenruinen um und nehmt das mit, was man zu Zwergenmetall verarbeiten kann.
Dann die Hälfte der Anzahl der ZWergenbarren an Eisen kaufen und schon kann man sich Bögen basteln...
Die man dann für über 100 Gold loswird


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Wie kann man überhaupt sein Haus einrichten?


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

auch beim Vogt, bei dem du dein Haus gekauft hast


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, als ich grade Skyrim starten wollte hat Steam nen 18MB Patch drübergezogen. Ich frage mich grade was die da jetzt an Skyrim beseitigt haben? Questbugs gefixt? Performence verbessert? Ist schon toll wenn da was drübergezogen wird aber man keine Patchnotes hat...


 
Hab mich auch gewundert als unten rechts die Meldung erschien Steam Download Skyrim abgeschlossen.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

nadann hoffen wir mal, dass das Performance technisch was verbessert hat und den ein oder anderen bug


----------



## Perrin11a (21. November 2011)

Habe auch den Patch bekommen - keine Patchnotes.

Jedenfalls ist jetzt bei mir so, dass, wenn ich jetzt Weißlauf verlassen will und durch die Stadttore gehe, ich bei dem Ladebildschirm auf den Desktop zurückgeworfen werde (CTD) - ohne irgeneine Fehlermeldung. Ich komme also nicht mehr ins offene Land. Noch kurz vor dem Patch ging das. Woran das wohl wieder liegt?

Edit:
Habe jetzt die d3d9.dll und die enbseries.ini rausgenommen. Spiel gestartet und stand jetzt draußen vor den Stadttoren. Ich lief dann los und nach nicht einmal 10 Sekunden gabs wieder nen ctd. Was haben die bloß mit dem Spiel gemacht?

Haben auch noch andere von euch diese ctd's nach dem neuen Patch?

Jetzt kann ich das Spiel gar nicht mehr starten - bekomme von Steam einen Fehlercode 51.

Edit2:
Mit google-suche findet man inzwischen zig Forenbeiträge über den Fehlercode 51 bei Skyrim (das Meiste sind englische Beiträge - ist da wohl früher verteilt worden). Nur die angebotenen Lösungen helfen alle nicht.

Das Spiel kann auch nicht mehr direkt aus dem Skyrim-Ordner gestartet werden (TESV.exe) - Fehlermeldung: "Application Load Error".
Erst mal Feierabend mit Weiterspielen...


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Gut. Ich update nicht. 

@EnergyCross: Ah, kk. Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr starten  Was haben die da gemacht?!


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2011)

Also bis jetzt funktioniert bei mir noch alles. Habe weder Crash to Desktop noch startet bei mir das Spiel nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

Ich habe mein Spiel mal gestartet und minimiert dann kann ich heute noch spielen.


----------



## Perrin11a (21. November 2011)

Jetzt kann ich das Spiel gar nicht mehr starten - bekomme von Steam einen Fehlercode 51.

Edit2:
Mit google-suche findet man inzwischen zig Forenbeiträge über den Fehlercode 51 bei Skyrim (das Meiste sind englische Beiträge - ist da wohl früher verteilt worden). Nur die angebotenen Lösungen helfen alle nicht.

Das Spiel kann auch nicht mehr direkt aus dem Skyrim-Ordner gestartet werden (TESV.exe) - Fehlermeldung: "Application Load Error".

Genau: Was haben die da bloß wieder gemacht?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. November 2011)

So, mich hat es mittlerweile auch erwischt. Bekomme jetzt auch sporadische CTDs nach einer gewissen Spielzeit (1-2h). Habe das Gefühl, dass mit stetig wachsender Savegamegröße das CTD Risiko steigt.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

HaHa. Ich spiel schon in Offline Modus.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2011)

Sollte ich erst der Kaiserlichen oder der Bruderschaft beitreten?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

der 4GB Patch geht net mehr. Die haben jetzt auch den Launcher da mit rein gepackt, sodass man das Spiel nur noch über Steam zocken kann. 
Mal wieder eine ver-schlimm-besserung. Hab auch nur noch C2D's. Dabei war ich grad so schön am modden 
Mein neuer (WIP) Schnee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Irgentjemand ist heute Nacht ins Bethesda Entwicklerstudio eingebrochen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

Mh ... klingt so, als sollte ich Steam heute mal im Offline-Modus starten um die Autopatches abzustellen - so beuge ich einem massiven Wutanfall vor, den eine verschlimmbesserte Version des Spiels inkl. CTDs nach sich ziehen würde.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. November 2011)

Ach Mist und ich Depp habe kein Backup. Der LAA Fix geht auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deimos (21. November 2011)

Geht auch hier net mehr. Steam ist echt sowas von zum Kotzen.... und die Entwickler haben offenbar gleich auch ******** gebaut...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ich frage mich sowiso wie man ein Spiel unfertig auf die Kunden zulassen kann, damit meine ich nicht nur Skyrim, z.b b3 soviele Fehler wie das Spiel hat hatte noch kein anderes, und wenn die jetzt einen "mini Patch" gebracht haben mit dem das Spiel so miserabel läuft beissen die sich doch damit ins Eigene Fleisch, die Menschen die das Spiel in den nächsten Tagen kaufen wollten das schreckt die doch eh nur zurück. Überhaupt finde ich wie kann man ein Spiel dermaßen verbuggt und mit abstürzen rausbringen und das nicht in den ersten tagen wenigstens beheben, aber nein es kommt einfach so ein Patch von dem keiner wusste der alles immer nur noch schlimmer macht, b3 und Skyrim waren meine ersten Spiele die ich jeh vorbestellt hatte, und ganz sicher auch meine letzten, ich warte bei meinem nächsten Spiel erstmal ab was die Wertungen sowie Feedback sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Ich setze meine Hoffnung auf den Patch v1.2 und schicke JETZT eine Mail an Bethesda


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Den Schutz  nachträglich reinzupatchen ist echt unter aller S@u. Wofür hab ich denn die Steelbook Edition im Laden gekauft!?!?  -.-'
Zum glück gibts ja noch Razor zum zocken....


----------



## Deimos (21. November 2011)

@motörhead_for_ever
Ich hatte mit der Day1-Version (sprich inkl. erstem Patch) nicht einen Absturz und nicht einen Bug. Gemessen an der Komplexität des Spiels finde ich das wirklich stark, so wars zumindest bei mir.

Mit dem Patch heute ist zumind. bei meiner Konfig irgendwas nicht mehr in Ordnung. Genau das hasse ich an solchen digitalen Distributionssystemen: ich hätte gerne die Wahl, ob ich einen Patch installiere oder nicht. Würde ich nie machen, wenn alles reibungslos läuft.
So aber wird mir jeder Blödsinn aufgespielt, obwohl ich den nicht will (und auch die Update-Funktion nicht extra deaktieren will (was ohnehin nicht funktioniert/gespeicher wird)).

Das nervt mich mehr als die Unspielbarkeit selbst.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ich denke das man Steam nicht die Schuld geben kann, wenn die Entwickler so verkehrt Handeln und alles nur noch schlimmer machen dann liegt das allein nur an ihnen selber, ich hatte vor dem Patch ganz selten mal einen btd der Erste kam nach 25 Stunden.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. November 2011)

Naja, man kann ja einfach die Update Funktion für das jeweilige Spiel bei Steam deaktivieren. Bei mir war es leider auf "Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten" gestellt. Wobei ich denen zutraue, dass solche Security Fixes so oder so ungefragt draufgeklatscht werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowiso wie man ein Spiel unfertig auf die Kunden zulassen kann, damit meine ich nicht nur Skyrim, z.b b3 soviele Fehler wie das Spiel hat hatte noch kein anderes,...



Du hast eindeutig kein Sacred 1 zum Release damals gespielt, sonst wüstest du was wirklich verbuggt heißt... 



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> und wenn die jetzt einen "mini Patch" gebracht haben mit dem das Spiel so miserabel läuft beissen die sich doch damit ins Eigene Fleisch, die Menschen die das Spiel in den nächsten Tagen kaufen wollten das schreckt die doch eh nur zurück.



Ich glaube das dürfte Bethesda nicht mehr ganz so eng sehen. Skyrim hat sich doch jetzt schon wie geschnitten Brot verkauft. Kosten dürfte man schon locker drin haben und Gewinn dürfte dabei auch schon ordentlich rumgekommen sein. Alles was jetzt noch kommt ist "nice to have". 



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Überhaupt finde ich wie kann man ein Spiel dermaßen verbuggt und mit abstürzen rausbringen und das nicht in den ersten tagen wenigstens beheben, aber nein es kommt einfach so ein Patch von dem keiner wusste der alles immer nur noch schlimmer macht, b3 und Skyrim waren meine ersten Spiele die ich jeh vorbestellt hatte, und ganz sicher auch meine letzten, ich warte bei meinem nächsten Spiel erstmal ab was die Wertungen sowie Feedback sagen.



Gegenfrage, wie kann man so einen Mist wie Origin rausbringen oder wie kann man so einen genialen Kopierschutz wie Ubisoft verwenden, oder wie konnte man früher nur auf solchen Mist von Kopierschutz wie Starforce setzen, oder warum kommt dauernd so ein Schund von DLC's wo man nur noch den Kopf schüteln kann?
Antwort ist ganz einfach, man kanns machen weil die Spieler meistens trotzdem wie blöde kaufen.

Wobei Skyrim bei mir nicht mehr abgestürzt ist seid ich die Exe mit dem LAA Tool geflagt habe das Skyrim mehr als 2GB Ram adressieren darf, natürlich ist es in gewisser Hinsicht traurig das man als Spieler erst selbst hand anlegen muss das Skyrim stabil läuft. 


@Abstürze und nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen:

Nach wie vor keine Abstürze(nach 2h) und komme auch noch ins Spiel, kein Error 51.
Scheine wohl Glück zu haben das ich vom Elend des Patches verschont bleibe.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ja hab nich so die Ahnung von Steam, ich hab zwar 8 weitere Spiele dort die hab ich aber kaum gespielt, @ Nightslaver da hast du auch in vielerlei Hinsicht recht.


----------



## Deimos (21. November 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja einfach die Update Funktion für das jeweilige Spiel bei Steam deaktivieren. Bei mir war es leider auf "Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten" gestellt. Wobei ich denen zutraue, dass solche Security Fixes so oder so ungefragt draufgeklatscht werden.


 Eben - will ich gar nicht erst ausschalten müssen (und funktioniert hats leider auch nicht). Aber jammern nutzt nunmal nix, hat genervt und installiers jetzt halt neu.....


----------



## BabaYaga (21. November 2011)

Eh nicht über Autopatches ärgern. Genau wegen solchen Dingen kann/sollte man das Autoupdate ausstellen. (kann man für jedes Game extra einstellen). Erst mal immer abwarten bis die anderen in die Grube fallen und falls sie doch nicht reinfallen kann man ja immer noch updaten


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. November 2011)

Weiß jemand, wo ein Trainer für schwere Rüstungen ist?
Der alte Morrowind Trick fällt ja leider flach.


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2011)

Bei den Gefährten in Weißlauf
Du musst aber glaube ich Mitglied sein

edit. Ich habe mir ein paar Tränke geschnappt ein Wolfsrudel gesucht mich angreifen lassen..da steigt der Rüssi Skill ziemlich schnell


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Wenn es schonmal gepostet wurde, sorry dafür, aber ich will mir hier nicht alles spoilern 
Glaube aber es ist noch recht neu:
Gleicher Post von mir noch in einem anderen Thread, aber hier könnte er auch passen:



Ein ganz interessanter Beitrag: Just How CPU-Melting is Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Played at MAX Settings?


Ein wichtiger Fakt:

500 MHZ weniger auf einem i7 bedeutet ca 12 FPS Overall weniger.
Das kann man runterspielen bis auf 2GHz oder in die andere Richtig auf  4,0GHz (ich vermute mal, es wird mit 4,5 nicht anders aussehen).

Hier die Skalierung für ausgewählte CPUs:
http://static.techspot.com/articles-info/467/bench/CPU_2.png
Quelle: @ techspot.com


Man sieht: Ein Thuban 1090t hat fast 20 FPS weniger wie eine i5 Sandy,  HT von der i6 spielt keine Rolle, die erhöhten Frames rühren wohl einzig  aus dem erhöhten Takt.
Wieso die SBE soweit oben ist, weiß ich nicht, ich vermute mal sie hat mehr Pro-Takt-Leistung.
man sieht dennoch: Schwache Prozzis limitieren stark, auch bei ner hohen Grafikeinstellung.


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2011)

Edit:  2 

Mit dem Buch Oghma Infinium und dem Weg der Macht ausgewählt lässt sich der Schwere Rüstung Skill permanent um 5 Punkte erhöhen.(Sowie Einhand,Schmieden,Blocken,Bogen und Zweihand)

Um das Buch zu erhalten muss auch eine extrem Epische Quest in einer Riesen Dwemer Ruine abgeschlossen werden, die sich auch Prima mit ner Hauptquest (Elder Scroll) kombinieren lässt


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Ich Persönlich halte von OC nichts mehr, ich finde seit Sandy ist die CPU schnell genug..und wenn ich mir in 2 Jahren einen 8 Kerner Kaufe wenn die Spiele das dann auch unterstützen der PC wird dann wie immer hochkonzentriert und wie immer mit ganz viel sorgfalt zusammengebaut und von Anfang an nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. November 2011)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass für Skyrim die CPU auf >4 Ghz overclocked werden muss, um entsprechende Frameraten zu erreichen. Der einzige Grund ist das schlechte Multithreading des Games und misserable Skalierung auf Multicore CPUs. Klar ist die CPU bei dem Game eine Bremse. Für mich ist das eher eine "künstlich" hervorgerufene Limitierung und nicht weil das Game der heutigen Hardware vorraus ist.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ein Trainer für schwere Rüstungen ist?
> Der alte Morrowind Trick fällt ja leider flach.


 
Kleiner Trick für Rüstung Skillen: 



> *Light/Heavy armor,* once your  high enough in level, find some lower level or weaker opponents, sit  there and let them wail on you. So your health doesn't deplete extremely  fast, set the game level to novice and heal when neccessary.


Quelle: ign.com


PS: Ich kann Zocken! Offline Modus ftw.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Klar hat dann da mehr FPS wenn die CPU so hoch übertaktet wurde, nur ob das ganze System danach auch wirklich stabil läuft ist dann schon wieder eine ganz andere Sache, ich hab bisher 1 Sandy gehabt und das ist mein jetziger doch den Streß wie früher mit dem OC und den ganzen Tests und den ganzen Einstellungen die man da beachten muss das kann ich nicht mehr gebrauchen da sage ich ganz klar nein zu.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ein Trainer für schwere Rüstungen ist?
> Der alte Morrowind Trick fällt ja leider flach.


 
such dir eine höhle, stell den schwierigkeitsgrad auf leicht, lauf einmal durch ohne die gegner zu töten und lass sie dich hauen  zwischendurch heilen steigert auch noch Wiederherstellung

zum Autopatch: 

bei mir gabs keinerlei abstürze, läuft wie immer. habe auch weder einen positiven noch negativen effekt gemerkt wegen dem patch


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Man sieht: Ein Thuban 1090t hat fast 20 FPS weniger wie eine i5 Sandy,  HT von der i6 spielt keine Rolle, die erhöhten Frames rühren wohl einzig  aus dem erhöhten Takt.
> Wieso die SBE soweit oben ist, weiß ich nicht, ich vermute mal sie hat mehr Pro-Takt-Leistung.
> man sieht dennoch: Schwache Prozzis limitieren stark, auch bei ner hohen Grafikeinstellung.


 Naja, Skyrim soll wohl nur 2 Kerne so richtig auslasten/nutzen, daher kann man da nur über den Takt wirklich was machen.

Und SBE könnte wegen den dickeren Caches so weit vorne sein.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, Skyrim soll wohl nur 2 Kerne so richtig auslasten/nutzen, daher kann man da nur über den Takt wirklich was machen.
> 
> Und SBE könnte wegen den dickeren Caches so weit vorne sein.


 
Es nutzt 4 Kerne, aber davon nur 1 richtigen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Es nutzt 4 Kerne, aber davon nur 1 richtigen


 "Nutzt 4 Kerne" ist relativ, da wechseln die Threads einfach nur den Kern der diese gerade abarbeitet .... de facto werden ~>2 belastet.




Warum das Spiel seit neuestem crasht bei einigen: Das Spiel an sich ist in Ordnung, die Spieleversion ändert sich durch den Patch nicht. Es handelt sich hier um einen "Sicherheits"patch, der dafür sorgt, dass Skyrim nur mit unveränderter .exe funzen soll. Wer LAA nutzt: Machts "aus" / nutzt die Original .exe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

Skyrim nutzt nur zwei Kerne - wichtig sind IPC, Takt und Cache. Mehr dazu morgen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

EDIT: Jupp, selber gerade angetestet, Original-.exe fixt das Problem. = )



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Warum das Spiel seit neuestem crasht bei einigen: Das Spiel an sich ist in Ordnung, die Spieleversion ändert sich durch den Patch nicht. Es handelt sich hier um einen "Sicherheits"patch, der dafür sorgt, dass Skyrim nur mit unveränderter .exe funzen soll. Wer LAA nutzt: Machts "aus" / nutzt die Original .exe.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> "Nutzt 4 Kerne" ist relativ, da wechseln die Threads einfach nur den Kern der diese gerade abarbeitet .... de facto werden ~>2 belastet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab LAA noch an und kann spielen. Sollte doch also nicht an LAA liegen?


----------



## EnergyCross (21. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das Spiel seit neuestem crasht bei einigen: Das Spiel an sich ist in Ordnung, die Spieleversion ändert sich durch den Patch nicht. Es handelt sich hier um einen "Sicherheits"patch, der dafür sorgt, dass Skyrim nur mit unveränderter .exe funzen soll. Wer LAA nutzt: Machts "aus" / nutzt die Original .exe.



Mods wie z.B. FXAA laufen aber noch?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Gerade hab ich mein Spiel wieder angefangen, habe einen Auftrag von Vilkas angenommen eine Person die Entflohen ist zu töten, den selben Auftrag hab ich schon ein paar mal gemacht, doch leider finde ich den Aufenthaltsort dieser Person nicht wenn ich J drücke um die Aktuellen Quests anzuzeigen und dann auf der angegebenen Quest mit M bestätige tut sich nichts, der Nachteil dadurch kann ich jetzt keine Quests bei den Gefährten mehr machen und somit auch kein leicht verdientes Geld mehr bekommen, ganz ehrlich auch wenn es trots des Patches noch stabil läuft, aber so langsam glaube ich die wollen uns verarschen, wofür spiele ich dann 50 Stunden damit Bugs auftauchen die das nötige weiterkommen zu nichte machen, ich werde das Spiel jetzt sein lassen, und dann erst zum nächsten Patch wieder weitermachen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. November 2011)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hab LAA noch an und kann spielen. Sollte doch also nicht an LAA liegen?


 Ist zumindest die bisher ergebnissfördernste Lösung aus dem entsprechenden Steam-Unterforum zu dem Thema, bei mir hats auch geholfen (hab nach 'ner Sicherungskopie auch den Patch mal gezogen).




Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich mein Spiel wieder  angefangen, habe einen Auftrag von Vilkas angenommen eine Person die  Entflohen ist zu töten, den selben Auftrag hab ich schon ein paar mal  gemacht, doch leider finde ich den Aufenthaltsort dieser Person nicht  wenn ich J drücke um die Aktuellen Quests anzuzeigen und dann auf der  angegebenen Quest mit M bestätige tut sich nichts, der Nachteil dadurch  kann ich jetzt keine Quests bei den Gefährten mehr machen und somit auch  kein leicht verdientes Geld mehr bekommen, ganz ehrlich auch wenn es  trots des Patches noch stabil läuft, aber so lagsam glaube ich die  wollen uns verarschen, wofür spiele ich dann 50 Stunden damit Bugs  auftauchen durch die das nötige weiterkommen zu nichte machen, ich werde  das Spiel jetzt sein lassen, und dann erst zum nächsten Patch wieder  weitermachen.


 Naja, bei so 'nem grossen und umfangreichen  Spiel kann nunmal einiges schief gehen .... (Drache hat u.a. schon  Questgeber getötet ),  auch nach halbwegs gutem QC kann es noch Ungeziefer in die  Verkaufsversion schaffen, man hat einfach nicht die Ressourcen jeden  Punkt der Spielwelt abzurödeln, und alle möglichen Variablen die die  Open World hergibt mit Entscheidungen und auf allen Systemen  auszutesten.

Lad halt 'nen früheren Spielstand und nimm die Quest erst mal nicht an.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (21. November 2011)

Achso..danke für deine Antwort, dann versuche ich das mal..und dann mach ich nur Quests von Aela, ist mein erstes Rollenspiel. Bei mir stürzt es nach dem Patch aber auch nach kurzer Zeit ab. Wenn der neue Patch die btds beheben würde könnte man meinen da erwartet uns ein guter 1.2 aber wenn sie es momentan nur noch schlimmer machen, bleibt eigentlich nur noch zu hoffen das der nächste Patch die Fehler mal behebt.


----------



## Stevii (22. November 2011)

Kann man eigentlich die Truhe vor Hoch-Hrotghar für seine eigenen Items benutzen?
Oder klaun die alten Säcke?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Kann mal wer einen Screenshot von dem Inhalt des Data Ordners machen? Glaub hab mir da was zerschossen.


----------



## Vhailor (22. November 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Truhe vor Hoch-Hrotghar für seine eigenen Items benutzen?
> Oder klaun die alten Säcke?


 
Kannst den Krempel auch in nen Haus oder auf die Straße werfen. Das klaut keiner  !!


----------



## Schkaff (22. November 2011)

also mit diesem cicero stimmt was nicht....hab den zwar noch nie so richtig leiden können aber als




Spoiler



ich mich in nem sarg eines toten verstecken musste (wie krank ist das denn?!), um sein gelaber anzuhören, welches total nervig ist, da wollt ich am liebesten rausstürmen und ihm eine reinschlagen. ich wette der bringt später im verlauf alles in verruf


----------



## wastel (22. November 2011)

Hallo,

auch ich hätte mal einige Fragen zu Himmelsrand:

-Dwemer Ruinen bzw diese runden Türme (sehen Dwemermäßig aus)
  Wie kommt man da rein? Gerade diese runden Türme scheinen keine Tür  oder Öffnungsmechanismus zu haben (bzw fand keinen)

-Gräber, Ruinen bei denen Schlüssel benötigt werden. 
  Sind diese in der Umgebung versteckt oder haben diese meist Questgeber?

-Gibt es eine Übersicht welche Gegner für welche Schadensart (Feuer,blitz,Eis) anfällig sind? (z.b. Deadras?)

-Gibt es irgendwo einen "Skyrim" Gegnerlevel Übersicht? D.h. welches Gebiet ist für "high , medium oder lowlevel" ausgelegt?

More to come

Danke für die Hilfen

Wastel


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

wastel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich hätte mal einige Fragen zu Himmelsrand:
> 
> ...



Das sind meistens die Ausgänge der Dwdmerruinen, meistens ist da ja nur ein Hebel in der mitte des Turmes richtig? Das ist dann so eine art Fahrstuhl.



wastel schrieb:


> -Gräber, Ruinen bei denen Schlüssel benötigt werden.
> Sind diese in der Umgebung versteckt oder haben diese meist Questgeber?



Kannste dir ja schon fast selbst denken, Quests natürlich 



wastel schrieb:


> -Gibt es eine Übersicht welche Gegner für welche Schadensart (Feuer,blitz,Eis) anfällig sind? (z.b. Deadras?)



Mh vllt. in dem offizielen Lösungsbuch, ansonsten testen was am meisten DMG macht. Meistens ist es ja auch logisch, z.B. bei Eiswölfen/trollen ist Feuer am wirkungsvollsten, bei den komischen Maschinen Blitzschaden etc.



wastel schrieb:


> -Gibt es irgendwo einen "Skyrim" Gegnerlevel Übersicht? D.h. welches Gebiet ist für "high , medium oder lowlevel" ausgelegt?



Glaub nicht, höchstens iwo im Inet/Lösungsbuch


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

Ich habe das spiel neu angefangen habs aber net so lange 
habe den drachen besiegt und nun muss ich auf einen berg klettern um zu irgendwelchen graubärten oder so zu kommen aber ich finde keinen weg dahin kann mir einer helfen ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Ich habe das spiel neu angefangen habs aber net so lange
> habe den drachen besiegt und nun muss ich auf einen berg klettern um zu irgendwelchen graubärten oder so zu kommen aber ich finde keinen weg dahin kann mir einer helfen ?


 
Du musst über Ivarstadt reisen. Das ist östlich vom Berg,


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

ok kann ich da mit nem pony hin oder muss ich zu fuß 
und begegnen mir diese eisdrachen was das sind ??? die sind nämlich total öde


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Nach Invarstadt kann man auch mit Pferd... wieso auch nicht? 
Auf den Berg müsste auch mitn Pferd gehen ^^

Eisdrachen solltest du nicht begegnen und was ist daran öde?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> ok kann ich da mit nem pony hin oder muss ich zu fuß
> und begegnen mir diese eisdrachen was das sind ??? die sind nämlich total öde



Da kannst du auch mit dem pferd hin.
Drachen sind öde? Wenn ich einen finde bekomm ich ein fettes grinsen ins gesicht und stell für den kampf die schwierigkeitsstufe von experte auf meister  sonst wirds ja langweilig


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

die dornen die aus dem boden kommen jedesmal wenn ich denen begegne sterbe ich :'( aber die nehm ich auch mit  
brauche ich unbedingt den zauberstab um magie auszuüben oder kann ich den vertiken und mitte hände weiter rum fuchteln


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Welche Dornen die aus dem Boden kommen???
Und du kannst auch ohne "Zauberstab" Magie ausüben... Ein "Zauberstab" ist eine "Waffe" welche Magie ausübt und nicht auf deine Magie-Kraft zurückgreift sondern auf den Seelenstein.


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

asooo 
naja wenn mir diese *Eisdrachen* begegnen ziehen die eine dornen spur aus eis hinter sich her 
ich weis jezt nicht ob wir beide die selben drachen meinen oder nicht aber naja wie kann ich die am efektifsten und schnellsten töten ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

lol achso, das ist deren Schrei... Naja ganz normal drauf kloppen bis er tot ist ^^ Wenne Magier bist einfach Zaubern bis er tot ist 
Bei Eisdrachen einfach das Gegenteil Zaubern, also Feuer... sollte am meisten dmg machen


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

ok dankte 
gibt es in den optionen iwie eine möglichkeit zu sehen wieviel dmg man macht pro schlag wie z.b. bei wow
und ist die axt die man von dem könig bekommt gut? oda kann ich die loswerden?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Ka ob man irgendwo nachgucken kann wie viel DMG man genau macht, aber das sollte doch fast egal sen, man siehts doch am HP  Balken ob er schneller oder langsamer runtergeht 

Ob die Axt gut ist oder nicht musst du selbst beurteilen...


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

ok trozdem thx für die schnellen antworten


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Welche axt?  da musst du schon genauer werden. Name?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Na die die man in Weißlauf von den Jarl bekommt, wenn man den ersten Drachen killt.

Ausserdem kommt es drauf an wie gut/schlecht eine Waffe ist je nachdem was man geskillt hat und wie weit man im Game ist...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> asooo
> naja wenn mir diese *Eisdrachen* begegnen ziehen die eine dornen spur aus eis hinter sich her
> ich weis jezt nicht ob wir beide die selben drachen meinen oder nicht aber naja wie kann ich die am efektifsten und schnellsten töten ?


 Das sind aber keine Dornen, sondern Eiszapfen durch deren Eisatem, in Form einer "Rose" kreisförmig halt angeordnet. 

Nervig sind später die "Älteren" Drachen, die ziehen einem ohne dicke Rüstung im Nahkampf ziemlich übel das Health ab. ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Na die die man in Weißlauf von den Jarl bekommt, wenn man den ersten Drachen killt.
> 
> Ausserdem kommt es drauf an wie gut/schlecht eine Waffe ist je nachdem was man geskillt hat und wie weit man im Game ist...



Die waffe hab ich direkt verkauft 
Und die älteren drachen sind auch nicht wirklich der hit :/


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Ältere Drachen? Die mit richtigen Namen? Also Drachen sind schon längst kein Problem mehr, sobald er landet ist er tot, er kommt gar nicht mehr in die Luft


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

wie krigt man die denn am besten inna luft mit magie hab ich den drachen nicht runter bekommen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

...puuh... Einfach warten bis er landet / still in der Luft "steht". Die meisten Magie-Angriffe haben auch keine weite Reichweite


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

ok^^
die drachen können feuerspeien ok 
greifen die riesen auch an wenn ich nur vor ihrer nase laufe 
was können die trolle ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> ok^^
> die drachen können feuerspeien ok
> greifen die riesen auch an wenn ich nur vor ihrer nase laufe
> was können die trolle ?



Normalerweise nicht.
Autoregeneration.


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

was meinst du mit autorengeneration??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Sie regenerieren Lebenskraft..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du mit autorengeneration??



Trolle regenerieren relativ schnell ihre Lebensenergie.

Edit: to late


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

ouh aso danke 
gehn die risen echt mit den mamuts gassi ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> ouh aso danke
> gehn die risen echt mit den mamuts gassi ?



Ja. Und attackieren dich, sobald du die Mammuts angreifst.


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. November 2011)

ouh aber ansonste habe ich frieden mit denen ???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. November 2011)

Nur nicht zu nahe rankommen


----------



## Ion (22. November 2011)

Ich finds genial
Habe, als ich Stufe 3 des Unerbittliche Macht-Schrei gelernt habe, den zuerst gegen einen Riesen eingesetzt. Der Riese ist tatsächlich gute 10 Meter weg geflogen!!
Den hats von den Füßen gehauen, ich hab mich so weggelacht 

Stell dir vor der Chara muss niesen wenn er gerade was am futtern ist, halbe Hauswand fliegt weg 

Das Spiel ist geil


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Stell dir vor der Chara muss niesen wenn er gerade was am futtern ist, halbe Hauswand fliegt weg



Würd ja nicht funzen da er ja die bestimmten Wörter sagen/schreien muss


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Also ich find Drachen nicht Leicht ... liegt aber vllt auch daran das ich auf Master Zocke. Brauche mitunter für einen Drachen so ca. 20 Minuten.
Manche Questmobs klopp ich auch gut und gerne 15 Mins.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find Drachen nicht Leicht ... liegt aber vllt auch daran das ich auf Master Zocke. Brauche mitunter für einen Drachen so ca. 20 Minuten.
> Manche Questmobs klopp ich auch gut und gerne 15 Mins.



Dein ernst?  
Bei mir stehen die dinger nicht länger als 1-2 min.. Auch auf meister. Alduin hat da etwas länger gebraucht, weil er sehr schnell wieder in der luft war und ich ihn dadurch kaum getroffen hab


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: 20 CPUs im Test*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ältere Drachen? Die mit richtigen Namen? Also Drachen sind schon längst kein Problem mehr, sobald er landet ist er tot, er kommt gar nicht mehr in die Luft


 Ne, abgesehen von den paar Drachen mit Namen kommen - abhängig von deinem Level und der Region in der du dich grad rumtreibst - auch nebst den niedrigstufigen Drachen wie der Eis-Variante auch irgendwann "Ältere Drachen", und die sind 'ne Ecke stärker und haben 'nen recht kräftigen Biss. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur nicht zu nahe rankommen


  Inzwischen jag ich die Steroid-Penner aber - die verdienen es, nachdem sie mich  letzte Woche noch zu Muss geklopft haben, inkl. 200m Bounce in die Luft.  

Die Riesen haben ausserdem oft viel Fell dabei, dass ich zum Leveln des  Schmiedeskills brauche ... und die Truhen in deren Lagern lohnen das  Looten.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Grad regt mich das Skyrim auf. Bin jetzt dabei nen Typen das 5 mal zu verprügeln ... ******** quest!

PS: Mein Finger tut weh ...


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Riesen gesehen.

Und die Drachen erledige ich mit dem Bogen und Feuer und Nahkampfwaffen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Grad regt mich das Skyrim auf. Bin jetzt dabei nen Typen das 5 mal zu verprügeln ... ******** quest!
> 
> PS: Mein Finger tut weh ...



Bei welcher Quest bist du denn gerade?


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2011)

Echt kranker Fight gestern. Begegne 2 Drachen auf einmal, rufe einen Drachen der mir hilft, 5 Wachen aus der nahen Stadt greifen mit an, außerdem auch mein Pferd und 3 Riesen   Ich stand daneben und hab zu geschaut wie die sich gegenseitig den Kopf einhauen  Am Ende hat mein Pferd und 2 der Wachen überlebt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Riesen gesehen.
> 
> Und die Drachen erledige ich mit dem Bogen und Feuer und Nahkampfwaffen.


 Oo


Latsch mal rund um Whiterun herum in der Gegend rum, da ist in fast jede Himmelsrichtung ein Lager (durch einen Mammutschädel auf der Karte dargestellt), und zu übersehen sind die langen Lulatsche nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2011)

mich nervt Bethesda gerade ungemein (und auch steam)

1. Steam update welches den LAA Patch zunichte macht und damit mehr "Back to Desktop"
2. Steam das einfahc mal 1200mb saugt nachdem ich die SPrache von Englsich wieder auf German umgestellt ahbe
3. Bethesda für ihr Steamupdate, geringe Multicore Tauglichkeit...

ABER: Das game selber ist super


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

Was ist Whiterun auf deutsch?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooool 
Weißlauf xDDDDD


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bei welcher Quest bist du denn gerade?


 
In Rifton Schuleneintreiben. 

@All: Auf was spielt ihr? Einfach? Ihr nehmt die Drachen so auf die leichte Schulter, ich find die muss man echt Taktisch angehen und bei mir sind das immer 10min Fights. 
Vorhin ca. 20 minuten an einem scheiss Caster raum gesessen, die haben mich zu 4. Attacked und war fast Instant down. Tja, dafür Zock ich halt auf Master


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> In Rifton Schuleneintreiben.
> 
> @All: Auf was spielt ihr? Einfach? Ihr nehmt die Drachen so auf die leichte Schulter, ich find die muss man echt Taktisch angehen und bei mir sind das immer 10min Fights.
> Vorhin ca. 20 minuten an einem scheiss Caster raum gesessen, die haben mich zu 4. Attacked und war fast Instant down. Tja, dafür Zock ich halt auf Master



Lulz, bei mir klappte das alles problemlos.

Also ich spiele auf dem 3(?) Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber Drachen sind imo kein Problem.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> In Rifton Schuleneintreiben.
> 
> @All: Auf was spielt ihr? Einfach? Ihr nehmt die Drachen so auf die leichte Schulter, ich find die muss man echt Taktisch angehen und bei mir sind das immer 10min Fights.
> Vorhin ca. 20 minuten an einem scheiss Caster raum gesessen, die haben mich zu 4. Attacked und war fast Instant down. Tja, dafür Zock ich halt auf Master



Standartmäßig auf experte und bei drachen stell ich kurz auf meister um


----------



## ChaoZ (22. November 2011)

Ich spiele auf dem Standart-Schwierigkeitsgrad, also der in der Mitte. Drachen hau ich weg sobald die auf dem Boden sind. Hatte bisher aber nur die Standartdrachen. Und natürlich immer meinen Günther (eigentlich Vorstag, Nord-Söldner für 500 Gold. Beste Investition ever) dabei, der schön tankt während ich Damage austeile.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lulz, bei mir klappte das alles problemlos.
> 
> Also ich spiele auf dem 3(?) Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber Drachen sind imo kein Problem.


 
Stell mal auf Master. Ist der 4, Experte dagegen ist Witzlos  Gehst in einen Raum rein, wenn du 4 Magier drin hast bist Instant gebrutzelt. Da muss man mit Taktik rangehen. 

@EnergyCross: Lass mal auf Master.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> @EnergyCross: Lass mal auf Master.



Hab und zu vergess ich es zurück zu stellen


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Hab und zu vergess ich es zurück zu stellen


 
Dann renn mal in in 3 Magier rein...brutzel.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Stell mal auf Master. Ist der 4, Experte dagegen ist Witzlos  Gehst in einen Raum rein, wenn du 4 Magier drin hast bist Instant gebrutzelt. Da muss man mit Taktik rangehen.
> 
> @EnergyCross: Lass mal auf Master.


 Naja, da sich die KI nicht sonderlich verbessern dürfte dabei kannste die wie alle anderen (nicht regenerierenden!) Gegner auch einfach kaputt bekommen: Schuss mit Bogen abgeben, sich kurz um 'ne Ecke im Schleichmodus verpissen, 15sec warten bis die KI deinen vorigen Ort erreicht und dort keinen gefunden hat, warten bis diese wieder auf Ausgang zurück sind, und das Ganze von vorne. Wer Fernwaffe geskilled hat (ich net) sowie Schleichen der dürfte die durch die Schadensboni recht fix down bekommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Dann renn mal in in 3 Magier rein...brutzel.



Bretone - standart 50% magiedef + blitz - gegner haben kein magika


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Bretone - standart 50% magiedef + blitz - gegner haben kein magika


Verdammt. Als Ork Nahkämpfer is das alles bissl Schwieriger. Ich hasse Magier! 



> Naja, da sich die KI nicht sonderlich verbessern dürfte dabei kannste  die wie alle anderen (nicht regenerierenden!) Gegner auch einfach kaputt  bekommen: Schuss mit Bogen abgeben, sich kurz um 'ne Ecke im  Schleichmodus verpissen, 15sec warten bis die KI deinen vorigen Ort  erreicht und dort keinen gefunden hat, warten bis diese wieder auf  Ausgang zurück sind, und das Ganze von vorne. Wer Fernwaffe geskilled  hat (ich net) sowie Schleichen der dürfte die durch die Schadensboni  recht fix down bekommen.


Jo, dauert nur bissl mit einem 7 Schaden Bogen und niemals geskilltem Bogenschiessen.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. November 2011)

Kann man seinem Pferd irgendwie befehlen, nicht sofort bei Kämpfen einzugreifen? Das ist übelst stark, aber stört im Kampf


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Verdammt. Als Ork Nahkämpfer is das alles bissl Schwieriger. Ich hasse Magier!
> 
> 
> Jo, dauert nur bissl mit einem 7 Schaden Bogen und niemals geskilltem Bogenschiessen.


 Och, spätestens mit 'nem Ebenerzbogen und Vulkangleispfeilen ist der Damage schon ok, auch ohne da auch nur einen Skillpunkt reingesetzt zu haben (wobei sich ein freischalten des Zooms schon empfiehlt).


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Och, spätestens mit 'nem Ebenerzbogen und Vulkangleispfeilen ist der Damage schon ok, auch ohne da auch nur einen Skillpunkt reingesetzt zu haben (wobei sich ein freischalten des Zooms schon empfiehlt).


 
Zoom? ohh. Ich glaub das muss ich ma Skillen 

PS: Hatte nen Elfenbogen, mit 7 Schaden und Stahlpfeile.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man seinem Pferd irgendwie befehlen, nicht sofort bei Kämpfen einzugreifen? Das ist übelst stark, aber stört im Kampf



Und wie willst du mit deinem pferd reden, pferdeflüsterer?


----------



## MaxNag (22. November 2011)

mich nervt es auf Meister zu Spielen. Die Gegner halten einfach irrsinnig viel aus. Ich meine, ich mach 15 fachen Schleich Schaden mit dem Dolch, und son popliger Bandit überlebt das. Dolch macht 32 Schaden. Ganzen Kämpfe ziehen sich unglaublich weit in die Länge.

und macht ein Kill Move Zusatzschaden? Gegner, für die ich ein paar schläge brauche, bis diese auf 1/4 life sind, sind dann auf einmal ganz weg, obwohl ich mindestens 3 Schläge mehr gebraucht hätte. Oder ist das einfach nur Subjektive Wahrnehmung, gepaart mit schlechtem Einschätzen der Hp Leiste?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Denke schon dass die finishing moves mehr schaden machen, bzw. Dem gegner den rest geben 

Ich könnt kotzen! Eben einem bandit wumderschön mit dem pfeil ins auge geschossen  dann wollt ich einen screen machen und ZACK... C2D -.-


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. November 2011)

Bei mir geht's immer noch nicht


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

Ich kann es immer noch ohne Probleme spielen.

Was mich zT wundert ist die Freigabe der USK.


----------



## deeps (22. November 2011)

irgenntwie sind die städte im spiel recht klein, schade


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

deeps schrieb:
			
		

> irgenntwie sind die städte im spiel recht klein, schade



Cyrodiil (oblivion spielt dort) ist das land mit den großen städten, himmelsrand ist halt wegen dem vielen schnee weniger besiedelt


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist das wenn ich in b3 Vsync an mache das es dann von der Performance in etwa so läuft wie Skyrim, ich denke also das hier ganz klar Vsync aktiv ist, und das die Entwickler das auch mit dem nächsten Patch bringen sollten, denn in Oblivion gab es die Funktion ja auch.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist das wenn ich in b3 Vsync an mache das es dann von der Performance in etwa so läuft wie Skyrim, ich denke also das hier ganz klar Vsync aktiv ist, und das die Entwickler das auch mit dem nächsten Patch bringen sollten, denn in Oblivion gab es die Funktion ja auch.



Über die skyrimprefs.ini kann man vsync ausschalten


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2011)

@ PCGH Marc


Was geht bei dir nicht ?

startet das Spiel nicht oder stürzt es ab?

ICh hab mir nach dem Patch und nach dem Treiberupdate auf DNA eine neue INI gemacht, den ENB Mod hab ich auf Version 5 aktualisiert und wegen der Texturen hatte ich vorher das LAA gesetzt, welches ja bekanntlich durhc den Patch verhindert wird.
ABER damit geht es wieder 4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
(positiver Vorteil; das Spiel startet schneller als über den Steam Launcher  und die Steamprofilaktualisierung funktioniert nun bei mir )

mfg


ps: hab nun "endlich" in den Dungeons mehr FPS als draußen, dafür sind die "ausßenfps teilweise zu niedrig. ;(


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Achsoo danke..du aber ich werde mit dem Spiel noch warten, und hoffen das die Back to Desktops mit dem nächsten Patch behoben werden.

lg


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

gibt es eigendlich einen befehl für die console damit man seinen namen ändern kann? 

habe bei mir ein ü stehen, aber das wird als *Ã¼* angezeigt


----------



## MaxNag (22. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> gibt es eigendlich einen befehl für die console damit man seinen namen ändern kann?
> 
> habe bei mir ein ü stehen, aber das wird als *Ã¼* angezeigt


 
Ja, mit dem Befehl showracemenu 
damit ist man wieder in dem Menü vom Anfang, und kann dann direkt auf r beenden und einen neuen Namen eintragen.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Normal ressetet da man aber auf lvl 1. Speicher vorher!


----------



## MaxNag (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Normal ressetet da man aber auf lvl 1. Speicher vorher!


 
bei mir grade jedenfalls nicht, jedenfalls wenn ich nur den Namen ändere, hab sogar ein Level up, wenn ich die Rasse ändere.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2011)

Mich greifen die Wachen in Markrath immer wieder an. Was kann ich tun, damit die aufhören (ausser in den Knast zu gehen)?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Nichts.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Normal ressetet da man aber auf lvl 1. Speicher vorher!



dann mach ich erstmal einen testchar 




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mich greifen die Wachen in Markrath immer  wieder an. Was kann ich tun, damit die aufhören (ausser in den Knast zu  gehen)?


 
weniger ******* (kot) bauen 
oder zahlen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mich greifen die Wachen in Markrath immer wieder an. Was kann ich tun, damit die aufhören (ausser in den Knast zu gehen)?


 
In der Diebesgilde gibts nen Typ, der dir für etwas Geld die Freiheit erkauft


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2011)

Na dann werden die shice Typen halt weiter verdroschen.


----------



## wari (22. November 2011)

man, zum glück hab ich neu angefangen, meine katze ist auf schleichen und bogenschütze geskillt und es macht verdammt viel spaß  

komme durch dungeons ohne sichtkontakt^^

bin den kaiserlichen beigetreten und hintenrum ermorde ich sie.. grad wieder ein imperialcamp dezimiert^^.. die vorbeilaufenden wachen mit nem dolch von hinten, die typen im camp mim bogen aus dem gebüsch ge1hitted


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> man, zum glück hab ich neu angefangen, meine katze ist auf schleichen und bogenschütze geskillt und es macht verdammt viel spaß
> 
> komme durch dungeons ohne sichtkontakt^^
> 
> bin den kaiserlichen beigetreten und hintenrum ermorde ich sie.. grad wieder ein imperialcamp dezimiert^^.. die vorbeilaufenden wachen mit nem dolch von hinten, die typen im camp mim bogen aus dem gebüsch ge1hitted


 
Warum hastn neu angefangen und was warst du vorher? Mir wäre das ja nichts nochmal komplett das gleiche machen


----------



## wari (23. November 2011)

hatte anfangs nord krieger gespielt, war auf 2handwaffen geskillt.. hatte schon 20 spielstunden aufm buckel, hatte aber fast nur nebenquests gemacht und die welt erkundet.. dementsprechend hab ich von der story noch nix mitbekommen..

mache mit meiner katze diese quests jetzt vorerst nichtmehr, aber wie gesagt, waren fast nur nebenquests..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:
			
		

> mich nervt es auf Meister zu Spielen. Die Gegner halten einfach irrsinnig viel aus. Ich meine, ich mach 15 fachen Schleich Schaden mit dem Dolch, und son popliger Bandit überlebt das. Dolch macht 32 Schaden. Ganzen Kämpfe ziehen sich unglaublich weit in die Länge.
> 
> und macht ein Kill Move Zusatzschaden? Gegner, für die ich ein paar schläge brauche, bis diese auf 1/4 life sind, sind dann auf einmal ganz weg, obwohl ich mindestens 3 Schläge mehr gebraucht hätte. Oder ist das einfach nur Subjektive Wahrnehmung, gepaart mit schlechtem Einschätzen der Hp Leiste?



Dann spiel einfach nicht auf Meister? 

Die Moves sind immer onhit. Egal wieviel der Gegner noch hat, er ist tot. Die kommen scheinbar auch total zufällig, ich hab mal nen relativ starken Gegner dadurch bekommen, das der 2 Schlag nen Kill Move war.


----------



## Schkaff (23. November 2011)

ich komme gerade bei der diebesgilde nicht weiter, und zwar hab ich die bienenstöcke abgefackelt und die urkunde diesem brynjolf übergeben, aber nun bekomm ich keine aufträge mehr von dem. er sagte mir ich solle diesen maven von der schwarzdornfamilie auffinden. jetzt hab ich ausversehn das gespräch mit tab abgebrochen, noch bevor der zuende reden konnte. Ging um irgendein treffe oben in dem gasthaus, aber da ist niemand. ich befürchte der quest trigger wurde nicht ausgelöst und wenn ich den brynjolf nochmal anspreche, wimmelt der mich ab. so eine kacke! kleine raubaufträge gehn zwar noch, aber bei der hauptstory komm ich nicht mehr weiter. kann mir da jemand helfen? gibts da einen code, der mir evtl die nächste mission freischaltet? das ist die nach "laut und deutlich"

wäre schade, wenn ich als dieb nicht die diebesgilde durchspielen kann   :/


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme gerade bei der diebesgilde nicht weiter, und zwar hab ich die bienenstöcke abgefackelt und die urkunde diesem brynjolf übergeben, aber nun bekomm ich keine aufträge mehr von dem. er sagte mir ich solle diesen maven von der schwarzdornfamilie auffinden. jetzt hab ich ausversehn das gespräch mit tab abgebrochen, noch bevor der zuende reden konnte. Ging um irgendein treffe oben in dem gasthaus, aber da ist niemand. ich befürchte der quest trigger wurde nicht ausgelöst und wenn ich den brynjolf nochmal anspreche, wimmelt der mich ab. so eine kacke! kleine raubaufträge gehn zwar noch, aber bei der hauptstory komm ich nicht mehr weiter. kann mir da jemand helfen? gibts da einen code, der mir evtl die nächste mission freischaltet? das ist die nach "laut und deutlich"
> 
> wäre schade, wenn ich als dieb nicht die diebesgilde durchspielen kann   :/



Geh mal in das gasthaus "Bienenstich" oder wie das heißt. Das ist in rifton wenn du direkt vom stadttor kommst über die brücke in das erste haus. Drinnen gehst du gleich die treppe links hoch und über dem eingang einen stock höher ist maven. Vielleicht gehts ja weiter. 

Ansonsten mal jn deinem questlog (J drücken) nachschauen was du machen musst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> ich komme gerade bei der diebesgilde nicht weiter, und zwar hab ich die bienenstöcke abgefackelt und die urkunde diesem brynjolf übergeben, aber nun bekomm ich keine aufträge mehr von dem. er sagte mir ich solle diesen maven von der schwarzdornfamilie auffinden. jetzt hab ich ausversehn das gespräch mit tab abgebrochen, noch bevor der zuende reden konnte. Ging um irgendein treffe oben in dem gasthaus, aber da ist niemand. ich befürchte der quest trigger wurde nicht ausgelöst und wenn ich den brynjolf nochmal anspreche, wimmelt der mich ab. so eine kacke! kleine raubaufträge gehn zwar noch, aber bei der hauptstory komm ich nicht mehr weiter. kann mir da jemand helfen? gibts da einen code, der mir evtl die nächste mission freischaltet? das ist die nach "laut und deutlich"
> 
> wäre schade, wenn ich als dieb nicht die diebesgilde durchspielen kann   :/


 
Zur not gibts ein Befehl, womit du beliebige Quests auf ein Status setzen kannst (Quest angenommen, 1. Questteil erfühlt, 2. Questteil erfühlt....quest erledigt aber Belohnung noch nicht erhalten, Quest erledigt und Belohnung erhalten). 

Leider weiß ich den Befehl gerade nicht, lässt sich aber googlen. Mein Kumpel brauchte das auch schon durch ein Questbug. 

Gruß


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2011)

Also so langsam verlier ich die Lust am Spielen.. iwie immer das selbe lauf da hin (zu 99% ein Dungeon, wo wieder nur Draugr sind), klopp alles tot und finde das und das... Vllt habe ich auch einfach zu viel/zu lange gespielt ^^


----------



## l00p (23. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also so langsam verlier ich die Lust am Spielen.. iwie immer das selbe lauf da hin (zu 99% ein Dungeon, wo wieder nur Draugr sind), klopp alles tot und finde das und das... Vllt habe ich auch einfach zu viel/zu lange gespielt ^^


 
Für meinen Geschmack ist die Story etwas dünn.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

l00p schrieb:
			
		

> Für meinen Geschmack ist die Story etwas dünn.



Könnte länger sein.... Auch die gefährten und diebesgilde sind sehr kurz.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte länger sein.... Auch die gefährten und diebesgilde sind sehr kurz.



Die Bruderschaft ist recht lang 
Außerdem gibt es viele coole Dinge, die man erst finden muss.

Ich sag nur Holzmaske.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. November 2011)

So richtig Abwechslung kommt in den Dungeons bei mir bislang ja nicht auf.
Irgendwie lande ich immer in irgendwelchen alten Gräbern mit denselben Gegnern oder verkloppe irgendwelche Banditen. Wird etwas org zäh mit der Zeit. (Und das obwohl ich unter der Woche grad mal 2h am Tag spiele...).

Werd dann wohl mal mit der Hauptquest weitermachen wenn da sonst keine Abwechslung reinkommt...


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Ich find die Diebesgilden Quest auch *******. Sollte Schulden eintreiben, habe beim Dialog gefailt und kann die jetzt nicht Klopfen und Geld bekommen... Kann man das noch irgendwie regeln?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2011)

Ja, sprich nochmal mit Byrnwolf (Oder wie auch immer man ihn schreibt) und frag befrag ihn über die Typen, dann bekommst du neue möglichkeiten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also so langsam verlier ich die Lust am Spielen.. iwie immer das selbe lauf da hin (zu 99% ein Dungeon, wo wieder nur Draugr sind), klopp alles tot und finde das und das... Vllt habe ich auch einfach zu viel/zu lange gespielt ^^


 
Geht mir so langsam auch so. Fast alle Quests laufen gleich ab,

man soll ala Tomb Raider in irgendeine Höhle, und dort nen Schatz bergen. Ich verbringe bestimmt 70% unter Tage in dem Spiel. Finde ich sehr schade, fehlt bissel Abwechslung. Meine Karte sieht schon echt schlimm aus, alles voller Höhlen


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sprich nochmal mit Byrnwolf (Oder wie auch immer man ihn schreibt) und frag befrag ihn über die Typen, dann bekommst du neue möglichkeiten



Brynjolf 

@ Sperrfeuer: 
Ja, die Bruderschaft ist in Skyrim echt gut gemacht, aber die quests könnten auch abwechslungsreicher sein. 
In oblivion musste man z.B. Die halterung eines elchkopfes lösen, damit der mord wie ein unfall aussah 

Was meinst du mit holzmaske?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Brynjolf
> 
> @ Sperrfeuer:
> Ja, die Bruderschaft ist in Skyrim echt gut gemacht, aber die quests könnten auch abwechslungsreicher sein.
> ...



Ja sowas hat mir bei der Bruderschaft auch gefehlt, irgendwelche tollen Sachen wie der Elchkopf.. Jetzt muss man "nur" dahin schleichen killen und gut ist.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

Was mir auch fehlt ist der klassische lieblingsgegner aller RPG's: der Goblin 
Entweder Banditen oder Draugr.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Ja, Gegner sind sehr eintönig und fast immer gleich.
Find ich unschön. 

@EnergyCross: Danke


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Brynjolf
> 
> @ Sperrfeuer:
> Ja, die Bruderschaft ist in Skyrim echt gut gemacht, aber die quests könnten auch abwechslungsreicher sein.
> ...



Ja, die Bruderschaftsquest waren schon immer gut.

Was die Holzmaske angeht:


Spoiler



es gibt eine Ruine, in deren Mitte so eine Halbkugel ist. In der liegen eine Maske und ein Text. Sobald man die Maske aufsetzt, kommt man in einen Abgesperrten Raum mit 6 Altaren auf die man vermutlich weitere Masken setzten muss. Ist erstmal keine direkte Quest, aber sieht verdammt spannend/cool aus


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

Also ich fand die Diebesgildenquests nun nicht so kurz. Bin aber auch keiner, der die Quests auf teufelkommraus durchrusht. Hab auch die Nebenquests der Gilde gemacht (Einbrüche, Bücher fälschen). Fand allgemein die Quests der Diebesgilde VIEL besser als in Oblivion.



Spoiler



Weiß einer, ob es möglich ist, Karliah zu heiraten?!


----------



## Onkeldieter (23. November 2011)

Langweilig find ich es im Moment eig.noch nicht
Hab letzte Woche was mehr gespielt und denke das mir daher etwas die Lust fehlt.
Glaub werd zur Abwechslung mal wieder ne Runde bf3 zocken.
Die diebesquests fand ich bis jetzt am coolsten.
Auch wenn man sich den sturmmänteln angeschlossen hat find ich das ziemlich geil gemacht!


----------



## klefreak (23. November 2011)

ich würde gerne mehr zocken, aber dank UNI-DA muss sich das verschieben ;(

der Vorteil davon ist, dass mit jedem Tag die Mod's besser werden und Patch 1.2 acuh bald kommt


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mehr zocken, aber dank UNI-DA muss sich das verschieben ;(
> 
> der Vorteil davon ist, dass mit jedem Tag die Mod's besser werden und Patch 1.2 acuh bald kommt


 
Pah, die Uni hat sich nach Skyrim zu richten


----------



## klefreak (23. November 2011)

ja das wäre nett, dann wäre jetzt für alle ein halbes Jahr pause, bis ich mit skyrim fertig bin 
(dann für Mass effect 3 das Gleiche bitte)


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> ja das wäre nett, dann wäre jetzt für alle ein halbes Jahr pause, bis ich mit skyrim fertig bin
> (dann für Mass effect 3 das Gleiche bitte)


 
Joa, ich hab auch Mühe es so auszurichten, dass die Uni nicht zu sehr unter Skyrim leidet. 
Aber Mass Effect 3 wird sicher nicht annähernd die gleiche Zeit brauchen - einmal durchgeballert, alle Begleitermissionen erledigt, paar extra-Waffen aufgeklaubt, optimales Ende erreicht - Aus. (So gings mir mit ME2, danach wars nur noch öde...  )


----------



## nonamehero95 (23. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen was mit dem Creation Kit ist???
Ich habe über Google nur Wiedersprüche gefunden und auf der CD finde ich auch nichts.
Wenn mir jemand einen Download-Link schicken könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar^^

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie natürlich behalten


----------



## Scornage (23. November 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon wer das Umbra Schwert entdeckt?  ...wäre bitter enttäuscht wenn es nicht im Spiel wäre


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

nonamehero95 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was mit dem Creation Kit ist???
> Ich habe über Google nur Wiedersprüche gefunden und auf der CD finde ich auch nichts.
> Wenn mir jemand einen Download-Link schicken könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar^^
> 
> Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie natürlich behalten


 
Creation Kit kommt erst noch. Is noch nicht draußen!


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Creation Kit kommt erst noch. Is noch nicht draußen!


 
Ließe sich da vielleicht was mit den Fallout 3/New Vegas-Tools machen? Verwendet ja alles den gleichen Dateityp...


----------



## nonamehero95 (23. November 2011)

@Leandros
Danke für die Information^^
Ich hoffe nur die beeilen sich Das warten wird langsam unerträglich^^


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Gibt doch schon relativ viele Mods


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ließe sich da vielleicht was mit den Fallout 3/New Vegas-Tools machen? Verwendet ja alles den gleichen Dateityp...


 
Ja habe schon mehrere Mods gesehen bei denen die Entwickler angaben das Fallout3 Modtool zu nutzen


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

Könnt ihr mich mal bitte aufklären? Also was es mit dem Creaton Kit auf sich hat  
Das ist wohl irgendwie an mir vorbei...


----------



## MaxNag (23. November 2011)

Scornage schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon wer das Umbra Schwert entdeckt?  ...wäre bitter enttäuscht wenn es nicht im Spiel wäre


 
habs nichtmals in der Testinghall gefunden  wird schwer sein, das zu bekommen


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

nach 60 stunden spielzeit auch mal dazugekommen den soundtrack zu hören... das erste lied (Dragonborn) ist einfach nur epic 


edit: 

was isn das für ein fail? 

eben im zwinkernden zweever (gasthaus in einsamkeit) die frau angesprochen die musik macht. daraufhin hatte ich 2 gold kopfgeld o.0


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> nach 60 stunden spielzeit auch mal dazugekommen den soundtrack zu hören... das erste lied (Dragonborn) ist einfach nur epic
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
Wer weiß, vieleicht hat sich die gute Bardin von dir sexuell belästigt gefühlt?


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

Wann hört man eingentlich den Soundtrack?
immer oder nur teilweise,.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hört man eingentlich den Soundtrack?
> immer oder nur teilweise,.



Vorbesteller edition


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Meister ist einfach nur frustrierend und Pervers Schwer. Brauch ...


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

Kann man sich den ´*kompletten* Soundtrack kaufen?
Außer diese Seite:DirectSong Presents :: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Original Game Soundtrack
habe ich gerade gefunden.


----------



## jumpel (23. November 2011)

Ok, dieser Forum-Beitrag ist meinem ersten Back-to-Desktop gewidmet!  

Bin in die Rotbauchmine um sie von Spinnen "zu säubern" zufälligerweise sind zwei Einwohner des nahegelegenen Dorfes mit rein in die Mine, haben mir geholfen zwei Spinnen zu töten sind dann wieder raus und dann KLICK, Desktop. 
Also vielleicht lags daran dass sich die Charaktere unabsichtlich selbstständig gemacht haben!?
Ich hoffe es.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Skyrim-Fundus:
1. ]img[]html123[//\\ hööölm?
2. fliegende/s ... vor Weißlauf
3. Ein Buch in einer Alchemistenhütte an das ich NICHT herankomme!  Fehler? So gewollt?
4. Also die Ziele sprich meine Gegner bekommen ein rundum sorglos Paket? Was ist mit mir? 


Zu guter letzt: Wo ist der "Vorschau" Button damit ich weis ob ich die Bilder in der richtigen Reihenfolge beschrieben habe?
So und jetzt wird nochmal die TESV.exe betätigt mit der Hoffnung nicht wieder aus der Höhle zu fliegen.

Schönen Abend euch!


----------



## Schkaff (23. November 2011)

also ich kann nichtmal mit den quest triggern die mission beginnen. Hab welche hier gefunden.
Skyrim:Loud and Clear - UESPWiki

aber selbst wenn ich die 2.mission nochmals damit abschließe, kann ich den 3. weder im spielverlauf, noch im tagebuch vermerken, noch mit nem trigger auslösen (was in dem fall ist: setstage TG03 00 ). Beim letzteren passiert gar nix, außer die fehlermeldung "getinfaction >> 0.000". das müsste doch irgendwie auf 1 stehen. hab schon rumprobiert aber nicht den richtigen befehl dafür gefunden. Auch im tagebuch steht anscheinend, dass ich noch kein richtiges mitglied der diebesgilde bin. Laut der quest "keinen zacken aus der krone brechen -> zeige Vex die steine und unter Ziele!: werde einvollständiges mitglied der diebesgilde. sobald ich mit Vex rede bekomm ich den nächsten quest diese 24 steine zu finden, obwohl das vorige ziel der quest, nämlich werde ein vollweriges mitglied der diebesgilde, noch aktiv ist (karo ist nicht ausgefüllt). Darüber hinaus sitzt maven entweder in zuhause oder in der taverne, wo ich sie jedoch nur "normal" anquatschen kann, ohne dass sie mir eine erweiterte dialogoption ermöglicht.

Ich dachte, als ich das geld von den händlern eingetrieben hatte, sagt der chef doch "willkommen in der diebesgilde". warum zum teufel bin kann ich die quests dann nicht annehmen, selbst mit dem quest cheat? Habe übrigens nochmal das ganze mit nem älteren spielstand versucht, aber hat nichts gebracht..

hier wird außerdem genau das gleiche problem gestellt:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/615805-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/60996953/679107747


es müsste doch einen verdammten befehl geben, damit man ein mitglied einer beliebigen gilde ist. Wenn ich eintipp
"getinfaction TG = 1" oder "getinfaction TG >> 1"

kommt die fehlermeldung "item TG not found for parameter faction"

kennt sich jemand mit aus?


----------



## MaxNag (23. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> also ich kann nichtmal mit den quest triggern die mission beginnen. Hab welche hier gefunden.
> Skyrim:Loud and Clear - UESPWiki
> 
> aber selbst wenn ich die 2.mission nochmals damit abschließe, kann ich den 3. weder im spielverlauf, noch im tagebuch vermerken, noch mit nem trigger auslösen (was in dem fall ist: setstage TG03 00 ). Beim letzteren passiert gar nix, außer die fehlermeldung "getinfaction >> 0.000". das müsste doch irgendwie auf 1 stehen. hab schon rumprobiert aber nicht den richtigen befehl dafür gefunden. Auch im tagebuch steht anscheinend, dass ich noch kein richtiges mitglied der diebesgilde bin. Laut der quest "keinen zacken aus der krone brechen -> zeige Vex die steine und unter Ziele!: werde einvollständiges mitglied der diebesgilde. sobald ich mit Vex rede bekomm ich den nächsten quest diese 24 steine zu finden, obwohl das vorige ziel der quest, nämlich werde ein vollweriges mitglied der diebesgilde, noch aktiv ist (karo ist nicht ausgefüllt). Darüber hinaus sitzt maven entweder in zuhause oder in der taverne, wo ich sie jedoch nur "normal" anquatschen kann, ohne dass sie mir eine erweiterte dialogoption ermöglicht.
> ...


 
hab auch noch das mit den Steinen, dachte erst, ich muss einfach weiter in der Gilde sein, damit das funktioniert. Und hätte ich das hier früher gelesen, hätte ich nicht solange gebraucht, um den Cheat zu finden, endlich Rückkehr der Wolfskönigin abzuschließen ^^

Aber bei der Gilde kann ich dir leider nicht helfen =(

kann ich zu dem Schrein von Bothnia auch Söldner bringen? und wo finde ich einen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. November 2011)

Nurmal so BTW... Wen habt ihr geheiratet?
(Um zu heiraten, muss man nach Rifton in den Tempel von Mara und mit Maramal wegen Spenden reden.)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Noch keine! 
Wo kann man eigentlich noch weitere Häuser kaufen?


----------



## MaxNag (23. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Noch keine!
> Wo kann man eigentlich noch weitere Häuser kaufen?


 
wo hast du denn schon?^^ ich weiß von Windhelm, Weißlauf, Einsamkeit, Markhant, wahrscheinlich in Rofton auch noch eins. Außer in Winterfeste, da bin ich Thane, kann aber kein Haus kaufen, genau wie in Morthal und Dämmerstern kann man wohl in jeder Hauptstadt ein Haus kaufen.

Und wieso ist bei mir Grade ein Drache vom Himmel gefallen, dessen Seele ich nicht einsammeln konnte, und der bereits vollständig gelootet war? hab mal so einen von nem Berg gefeuert, wird der aber wohl kaum sein oder? 

Bin auch noch Single^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. November 2011)

2000 Beiträge im Skyrim-Sammelthread! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Ich hab mein Häusle nur in Weißlauf. Muss mal schauen wo ich die andern bekomme. 



Spoiler



Hab grade erstmal Alduin geklatscht. 
Ich glaube ich habe zu viel Zeit in Nebenquests investiert...



Edit: Wie kann man am besten Alchemie Skillen?
Edit2: 





> Und wieso ist bei mir Grade ein Drache vom Himmel gefallen, dessen Seele  ich nicht einsammeln konnte, und der bereits vollständig gelootet war?  hab mal so einen von nem Berg gefeuert, wird der aber wohl kaum sein  oder?


Mir auch schon passiert, keine Ahnung warum!


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 2000 Beiträge im Skyrim-Sammelthread!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


----------



## MaxNag (23. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Häusle nur in Weißlauf. Muss mal schauen wo ich die andern bekomme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe erst nach 100 SPielstunden die Hauptquest weitergemacht, also auch ein bisschen spät 

Alchemie am besten alles Sammeln, alles Kaufen, Magierstein aktivieren. Alles Mixen, was einen Trank ergibt, wenn nichts mehr über ist jede Zutat willkürlich mit einer anderen Kombinieren, um zu gucken, ob daraus ein Trank wird. Am besten noch ein Amulett/Ring/Handschuhe/Helm/(Stiefel?) anziehen, die gebraute Tränke verbessern, damit die mehr Wert und villt sogar brauchbar sind. 

Hat bei mir ganz schön lange gedauert. Und jede Zutat 1mal Probieren, damit man eine Wirkung kennt.

Edit: Deadraherzen vorher am besten aus dem Inventar nehmen. SEHR ärgerlich.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

Das mit Deadraherzen kenn ich. Aber die dinger sind nichts wert! Kannst en masse kaufen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

Hatte heute meinen ersten Drachenpriester...
Heilige S***** sind die heftig, bin zwar Lv 40, aber der war echt hart zu knacken.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 24.11.2011 um 00:14 ----------




Leandros schrieb:


> Creation Kit kommt erst noch. Is noch nicht draußen!


 
Ich hab so die Befürchtung, das erst noch ein DLC kommt 
Dabei will ich mir doch meine Festung bauen =(


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man sich den ´*kompletten* Soundtrack kaufen?
> Außer diese Seite:DirectSong Presents :: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Original Game Soundtrack
> habe ich gerade gefunden.


 Bei Amazon gibts die CDs auch.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

So, Heute Zock ich nicht wieder die ganze Nacht Skyrim.  

PS: Alchemie Skillen is ********!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> So, Heute Zock ich nicht wieder die ganze Nacht Skyrim.
> 
> PS: Alchemie Skillen is ********!



Gestern Abend wollte ich nur ein Stündchen spielen und schon war es um 3 
Ich finde das Skillen der Rüstung nerviger.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wollte ich nur ein Stündchen spielen und schon war es um 3
> Ich finde das Skillen der Rüstung nerviger.


 
Rüstung und Waffen Skillen ist sooooooo einfach -.-


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Rüstung und Waffen Skillen ist sooooooo einfach -.-



Einfach aber nervig. Hab mich teilweise einfach vor nen Banditen gestellt und ihn raufhauen lassen => in 10 Minuten genau 1 Aufstieg.

Da finde ich Alchemie leichter, da ich eh alles mitnehme, was ich brauen kann. Wirklich nervig und ******* ist nur das Skillen von Verzauberung.


----------



## EnergyCross (24. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach aber nervig. Hab mich teilweise einfach vor nen Banditen gestellt und ihn raufhauen lassen => in 10 Minuten genau 1 Aufstieg.



Hab mich vor 6-7 banditen gestellt, schwierigkeit auf ganz leicht und immer geheilt. In 20 min war schwere rüstung von 40 auf 80. Danach wurde es etwas zäher...


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

@Ob4ru|3r
Kannsr du die mal bitte verlinken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Da finde ich Alchemie leichter, da ich eh alles mitnehme, was ich brauen kann. Wirklich nervig und ******* ist nur das Skillen von Verzauberung.


 
Ich hab Verzauberung in Kombination mit Schmieden geskillt: immer nen Schwung Eisendolche geschmiedet und dann mit den billigsten Seelensteinen verzaubert. Allerdings nicht durchgängig, deswegen hab ich Schmieden auf 100 und Verzaubern nur auf 70+x


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Jo, so hätte ich es auch machen sollen. Schmieden 100, Verzaubern 35


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

Schleichen und Bogenschießen, ne bessere Kombo gibts im Moment net für mich, damit kill ich fast jeden 

EPIC GODLIKE Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2011)

Boah ey. Ich rate euch : lasst die Finger von Showracemenu weg. Ich hab gestern meine Waldelfe (wegen kantigem Gesicht) zu 'ner hübschen Nord gemacht,
und dann gechillt weitergespielt. Nachdem natürlich alle alten Savegames überschrieben waren, viel mir auf, dass meine Skills umverteilt waren. Schleichen
wieder auf 19, Bogenschießen auf 23, Lockpick & Pickpocket auf < 20. Das Ende vom Lied? Ich musste mir die Skills manuell hochleveln, denn einfach Skill hochsetzen
per Cheat brachte nix, man konnte keine Perks leveln. Also per Cheat die Erfahrungswerte der Skills erhöhen und dadurch natürlich massiv leveln. Von 25 auf 39 nun....

Char versaut :/ Also wenn ihr mit Showracemenu arbeitet, macht Savegames T_T. Und zwar nicht nur ingame, sondern sichert die Spieldatein auch noch irgendwo anders
auf der Platte 

Gott ich bin so dumm ey


----------



## Betschi (24. November 2011)

Yo mit Bogenschütze und Schleichen ist man voll der Über-Pro Char, fast so schlimm wie mit meinem Magier


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Man kann perks per Cheat Leveln


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2011)

Omg...ernsthaft? Na genial. Naja, ich werd einfach mein Level wieder zurücksetzen heute.

@Rest: Also..ich spiel selbst auf Schleichen + Bogenschießen...aber mittlerweile wird das echt schwach. Klar, Säbelzahntiger sind fast onehit, aber Höhlenbären, Falmer und einige Caster-Mobs sind echt hart als Bogenschütze.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

@ Legacyy

Der Screen erinnert mich an Alma aus FEAR.


----------



## Perrin11a (24. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibts die CDs auch.


 
Kann ich bei amazon.de nicht finden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. November 2011)

Hö? Komisch, entweder ich hab vor ein paar Tagen was an der Optik gehabt, oder es ist wieder verschwunden dort ...


----------



## Ion (24. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Hab mich vor 6-7 banditen gestellt, schwierigkeit auf ganz leicht und immer geheilt. In 20 min war schwere rüstung von 40 auf 80. Danach wurde es etwas zäher...


 
Es gibt also wirklich Leute die das machen? 

Ich spiele als Schleich-Assassine-Kampf-Magier
Also alles durcheinander könnte man sagen, vorrangig schleiche ich aber, trage daher auch leichte Rüstung. Ich habe jetzt ca. eine Spielzeit von 25 Stunden und mein Leichte Rüstung Skill ist auf über 60. Ich bin gerade erst dabei die zweite Hauptstadt zu erkunden und bei der Hauptquest bin ich auch noch nicht sehr weit.
Die meisten Punkte in Leichte Rüstung bekam ich bei Kämpfen gegen Drachen. Denn sonst schleiche ich wo es möglich ist und murkse alle von hinten ab.

Ich bin der Meinung das die Skills auch ohne solche "Tricks" schnell genug steigen. 
Muss aber zugeben das ich auch den Liebendenstein nutze


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ Legacyy
> Der Screen erinnert mich an Alma aus FEAR.


 Stimmt, daran hatte ich gar net gedacht.  Aber passt echt gut zusammen^^
Da hab ich den her: Dead End Thrills | Pretty. Epic. Die haben ne echt gute Anleitung zum .ini tweaken. Aber Achtung: 


> Congratulations. You now have a _Skyrim_ that looks very much like the one in the screenshot and crashes about every fifteen minutes. It might not even load at all.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

Haha, hab meinen Lieblings-Daedraprinzen getroffen xD


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> (...)


 Wie hast du Aela so hinbekommen?  (Ich meine Friseur, Kleidung...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (24. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, hab meinen Lieblings-Daedraprinzen getroffen xD



Merunes Dagon ist mein Lieblingsdaedra <3


----------



## MaxNag (24. November 2011)

warum sind Deadraherzen nichts Wert? kann die nirgends kaufen =( und selber finden tut man die auch nicht oft. oder mach ich da was Grundlegendes falsch?


----------



## LOGIC (24. November 2011)

Super spiel ! Habe aber erst mal ein haufen Mods installiert damit der spaß erst richtig los gehen kann  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> warum sind Deadraherzen nichts Wert? kann die nirgends kaufen =( und selber finden tut man die auch nicht oft. oder mach ich da was Grundlegendes falsch?


 
Ich hab 25 in meinem Inventar. 
Willst welche haben? 

PS: Man kann sie kaufen, viel Spaß beim Suchen.


----------



## MaxNag (24. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich hab 25 in meinem Inventar.
> Willst welche haben?
> 
> PS: Man kann sie kaufen, viel Spaß beim Suchen.


 
Frage war eher wo, nicht ob

und gerne^^

Wieso ist Schattenmähne eigentlich Braun und nicht schwarz?


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Meine Daedric Axt


----------



## MaxNag (24. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Meine Daedric Axt


 
cool, dachte erst "WTF, was will er damit sagen?" 

aber schaut schon Lustig aus^^ hast das auch mit anderen Waffen gemacht?


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Bisher noch nicht. Hatte langeweile


----------



## MaxNag (24. November 2011)

Dunkle Bruderschaft Spoiler 


Spoiler



hat man da jetzt unendlich Aufträge, wenn man damit durch ist? also immer von der Mutter der Nacht und von Nizir, dem neuen Leiter? (sry, musste es einem spoiler Gerecht werden Lassen )


----------



## lu89 (24. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, hab meinen Lieblings-Daedraprinzen getroffen xD



Sheogorad! Der Typ rockt einfach. TESV ist echt um welten besser als Oblivion. Was irgendwie noch fehlt sind Armbrüste.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. November 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Sheogorad! Der Typ rockt einfach.


 
Ich hab ihn zwar noch nicht gefunden, aber wo man in Shivering Isles ihn persönlich treffen konnte...


Spoiler



Und dann am Ende seinen Platz einnehmen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Sheogorad! Der Typ rockt einfach. TESV ist echt um welten besser als Oblivion. Was irgendwie noch fehlt sind Armbrüste.


 
Richtig  Ich liebe den Kerl einfach, alleine die Quest die es damals in Morrowind von ihm gab: "Töte den riesigen Schlickschreiter....mit dieser GABEL!" 
Shivering Island war einfach nur grandios damals xD

Die Drachenpriester sind echt ziemlich heftig, selbst mit LV 39 schwer zu knacken.
vorallem wenn sie dann mal eben 3 Draughtodesfürsten beschwören -.-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. November 2011)

Ich hab bisher nur zwei Drachenpriester getroffen.
Davon war einer realtiv hart, der andere allerdings leicht zu "knacken".
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal ein paar Positionen spoilern.


Spoiler



Also die auf der Schurspitze und in Labyrinthion hab ich schon


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. November 2011)

Hier:


Spoiler



Volsung - Volskygge - Haafingar 
Vokun - Hochtorruinen - The Pale 
Otar - Ragnvald - The Reach 
Morokei - Labrynthian - Hjaalmarsch 
Rahgot - Forelhost - The Rift 
Nahkriin - Skuldafn - Kriegst du gen Ende des Spiels
Hevnoraak - Valthume - The Reach 
Krosis - Schurspitze - The Pale
Konahrik - Labrynthian - Drachenpriester Schrein




Und nen kleiner Tipp:
hab dir die Masken auf, falls du das noch nicht weißt


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Sheogorad! Der Typ rockt einfach. TESV ist echt um welten besser als Oblivion. Was irgendwie noch fehlt sind Armbrüste.


 
Hat man den nicht in Oblivion vernichtet??


----------



## ChaoZ (24. November 2011)

Ja Sheograth der kranke Bastard


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Ist es sinnvoller Werwolf oder Vampir zu sein?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoller Werwolf oder Vampir zu sein?


 Ich würde sagen Werwolf, als Vampir ist das Spiel komplett anders, als Werwolf hast ein eine 2. Form, welche dich sonst nicht beeinträchtigt.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Ich will es eh  mind 2 Spielen, aber irgendwie langweilit der Vampir.
Wo findet man Werwölfe?


----------



## LOGIC (24. November 2011)

Vampir ist unglaublich lästig. Hätte fast neu begonnen bis ich es endlich geschafft habe die Krankheit loszuwerden.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Was macht denn Vampir / Werwolf eigentlich?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will es eh  mind 2 Spielen, aber irgendwie langweilit der Vampir.
> Wo findet man Werwölfe?


 In Weißlauf neben der Drachenfeste, die Gefährtenquests machen.



Leandros schrieb:


> Was macht denn Vampir / Werwolf eigentlich?


 Vampir: The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim - Vampirismus bei spieletipps
Werwolf: Man kann sich in einen verwandeln. Dass mache ich aber so gut wie nie 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Welchen Vorteil hat das?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat das?


 Man kann als Werwolf angreifen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Vampir is uncool


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Gibt es irgendeinen Händler der mir meine verzauberte Rüstung abkauft? Bin am verzauberung hoch pushen und bin bis jetzt nur meine Dolche los geworden


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Eigentlich sollte das ebenfalls der schmied machen.
Im zweifelsfall der ramschhändler :]


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Ramschhändler nimmt alles ab


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Ramschhändler? Wo find ich so einen. Dieser Gemischtwaren Atze will den Kram auch nicht


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

z.B. Belethor in Weislauf.


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Ist das nicht der Gemischtwaren Händler am Markt da oben? Der nimmt es nämlich nicht


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Ja, komisch. Versuchs mal beim Zauberer in der Drachenfest


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Hab ich auch schon. Der nimmt ja nur Roben und sowas. Der Kontor in Flusswald willst auch nicht


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Langsam is komisch, was willst denn verkaufen? Irgendwas verzaubertes?


----------



## Onkeldieter (25. November 2011)

Hast du die Rüstung irgendwo geklaut?^^
Dann kauft dir das meine ich jemand aus der diebesgilde ab!


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Ja verzauberte Rüstung. Hatte ich glaub ich geschrieben. Ich finds auch seltsam. Weil der Schmied ja eigentlich auch jede andere Rüstung kauft und verzauberte Waffen ebenso.
Eigentlich nicht. Steht zumindest im Inventar nicht dabei


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Mh außer geklauter Rüstung fällt mir auch nichts ein....

Und es gibt die ersten Skyrim-Mems xD


Spoiler



-meet some nice people...RA OH!
-Kill a chicken...Death penalty
-Skyrim, the only place where bears are stronger than dragons
-being hit by an arrow..."just an illusion"


----------



## Schkaff (25. November 2011)

was passiert eigentlich mit den nicht-gestohlenen items, wenn man ins gefängnis wandert? 
gilt das gleiche auch, für ne quest in marketh ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert eigentlich mit den nicht-gestohlenen items, wenn man ins gefängnis wandert?
> gilt das gleiche auch, für ne quest in marketh ?



Landen in ner Kiste beim Gefängniswärter.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. November 2011)

kennt ihr das gefühl, wenn ihr einen tag nicht geraucht habt und dann gnz hibbelig werdet? 

ich rauche zwar nicht, aber mir gehts genauso  zum glück ist wochenende, da kann ich die zeit nachholen


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

HaHa. Kenn ich.


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

So ist das mit der Sucht ich kennen das wohl! Ist Schlaf eigentlich wichtig? Also in skyrim?! Habe nämlich noch nicht ganz so viel gepennt da


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

Nein, aber einige Ereignisse treten nur ein, wenn du mal ne Runde schläfst.


----------



## majorguns (25. November 2011)

Habt ihr das eigendlich auch das gerade wenn gegener reden das aufeinmal zwischendurch nurnoch rauscht also so das man kein Wort mehr verstehen kann?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2011)

majorguns schrieb:


> Habt ihr das eigendlich auch das gerade wenn gegener reden das aufeinmal zwischendurch nurnoch rauscht also so das man kein Wort mehr verstehen kann?


 
Nope.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Kann man Verzauberungen von Gegenständen wieder Entfernen? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kann man Verzauberungen von Gegenständen wieder Entfernen? Wenn ja wie?


 Frage ich mich auch...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Man kann sie nur zerstören...leider.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Bullshit. Ich versuch mal nen Mod dafür zu machen


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2011)

Ja mach das mal  schließlich gab es bei Pokemon auch ein Attacken verlerner aber das wäre manchmal schon praktisch


----------



## EnergyCross (25. November 2011)

woher bekomme ich ebenerzbarren? ich finde einfach nicht genug für meinen deadra bogen


----------



## Nichtrauscher (25. November 2011)

Hallo,

also ich verstehe nicht wieso ich in dem Spiel so oft sterbe.

Bin jetzt Level 15 Nord
Einhändig auf 46 - habe alle Perks die ich mit dem Level kriegen kann
Schwere Rüstung auf 40 (Stahlrüstung der Gesundheit)
Bogenschießen 31

Waffen habe ich so ne Axt (16 Schaden) und ein Schwert (14 Schaden) was verbrennen kann und gerade eben solche Krebsscherenäxte (Schaden 21) gefunden.

Jetzt komme ich in so eine Eishöhle und treffe auf giftspritzende Riesenohrenkneifer und muss zig mal neu laden, weil die mich in kürzester Zeit plattmachen. Meine Ausdauer geht immer noch viel zu schnell runter (ist jetzt bei 170) Und die Gesundheit bei 200 mit Rüstung. Bei so einem Draug Fürsten in der Saarthal Höhle bin ich auch 20 mal drauf gegangen...

Habe ich da irgendwelche Waffen verpasst, ist mein Charakter einfach sch e i s s e oder ich einfach nicht fähig?

Spiele auf Adept.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. November 2011)

Nichtrauscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich verstehe nicht wieso ich in dem Spiel so oft sterbe.
> 
> ...




skill mal deine schmiedekunst (wurde schon einige seiten vorher mehrmals erklärt) auf 70-80 und dann holst du dir ein gutes set + verbesser das. das bringt dir ein haufen verteidigung. deine waffe kannst du auch dazu schmieden + verbessern.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Is normal das man Stirbt. Also auf Meister. Da rennt man einmal in den Raum rein, verreckt. Dann ein zweites mal, mit unverwundbar Schrei / Unsichtbarkeit zum Auskundschaften, verreckt nachdems ausläuft. Und dann tüftelt man eine Taktik aus, dabei verrecke ich minimal 1mal, maximal glaub 150 

Meister is net ohne ... wobei es halt Künstliche erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrades ist und irgendwie auch ********. Denn die Mobs machen einfach PERVERSEN Schaden und haben mehr life!
Gibts ein Befehl Perks zu verlernen und andere zu erhöhen? Will mal auf 1h gehen 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 23:09 ----------

Jemand ne Idee für nen aufgewertetes Daedric Set? WIP name ist Black Daedric. Aber die Daedric noch Schwarzer machen  stell ich mir ... ******** vor  
Weiß?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 23:10 ----------

Ah. Jetzt weiss ich wie das mit dem Posting hinzugefügt funzt. HeHe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. November 2011)

Ist euch im Drachenfeuer auch so warm geworden?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...praktiken-und-satanistisches-gedankengut.html


----------



## jumpel (26. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
könnt ihr mir sagen was es bedeutet wenn beim skillen einer Fertigkeit die Zahl grün und nich weiß ist?
(s. Anhang)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. November 2011)

Die wurde durch irgendeine magische Fähigkeit verstärkt.
Schau mal, was du anhast!


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

HiHi. Ich hab Skyrims Hauptquest Verbuggt <3

Ich soll mit Ulfric Reden damit er nicht Weißlauf angreift, welches ich vor 5min mit ihm eingenommen hab. 

PS: 1h oder 2h?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Ist euch im Drachenfeuer auch so warm geworden?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/188435-foerdert-skyrim-homosexuelle-praktiken-und-satanistisches-gedankengut.html



Ist leider nur ne fakeseite, deswegen nur halb Do lustig xD


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Ich find die Seite allg irgendwie ... strange!


----------



## venom30 (26. November 2011)

Hi,

ich habe gestern endlich Skyrim installiert und sofort los gelegt. ein paar Mods installiert und und an die Grafik Einstellungen rum gebastelt. Nun 2 fragen:

Kann es sein das ich die Grafik zu hoch gedreht hab? Weil das Gras und Bäume(nur bei nacht) "kriselt". Anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben. Hier ein Video(am besten Vollbild machen):

TESV 2011 11 25 14 24 55 00 - YouTube

Das Spiel beendet manchmal sich einfach von selbst Und das manchmal mehrmals hintereinander. Ich hab die sound quali runter gedreht, was soll ich den noch machen?

Und ich dachte Fallout 3 wäre ein großes Spiel 

€: war zuviel an die ini bearbeitung hab fast alles wieder auf normal gestellt. sieht trotzdem gut aus. aber spiel beendet sich trotzdem immer noch wie ein verrückter.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. November 2011)

Das sich selbst beenden ist nen bekanntes Problem.
Hab ich such und ich hab nirgends rum gespielt.
In welchem Takt denn etwa?


----------



## Deadless (26. November 2011)

Das liegt ja iwi am Ram, mit dem 4GB patch kann man mit 1 mio. Mods ohne absturz zocken... Ich benutzden aber nicht, weil der dann ohne steam startet und somit keine erfolge mehr gibt, das ist ja schon ein crack... eig. müsste der verboten werden.


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

Deadless schrieb:


> Das liegt ja iwi am Ram, mit dem 4GB patch kann man mit 1 mio. Mods ohne absturz zocken... Ich benutzden aber nicht, weil der dann ohne steam startet und somit keine erfolge mehr gibt, das ist ja schon ein crack... eig. müsste der verboten werden.


 Wieso?  Das ging doch schon von Anfang an mit der TESV.exe, mit dem "Patch" wurde das dann gefixt. Der LAA Flag hat nur bewirkt, dass bis zu 4GB benutzt werden können 
Außerdem kannst du immer noch über den Launcher und mit Steam starten


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Offline Modus ftw und Updates Deaktivieren. Hab den Patch nichtmal Installiert.


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

Ich hatte meine alte TESV.exe glücklicherweise gesichert und dann wieder rein kopiert. Updates sind dann auch erst ma deaktiviert worden


----------



## klefreak (26. November 2011)

Jungs:

1. es gibt schon "lange" einen neuen Patch für das *LAA 4gb*... der den Launcher nicht mehr aushebeln muss 
Skarim4gb .. Erfolge und Spielzeit werden korrekt gezählt 

2. Grüne Zahlen bei den Perks = magie/rüstung verbessert..

3. Sterben bei level 15 ist bei mir bei den genannten Viechern auch oft passiert, einfahc vorher woanders leveln, ab 25 ist es dann bedeutend einfacher !!!

4. schmieden was das zeug hält.. (eisendolche sind sehr ergiebig ;9

5. bei schmieden auf 100 + Trank des verbesserten schmiedens kann man dann seine Rüstungen und Waffen nochmals ordentlich pushen !


----------



## deeps (26. November 2011)

ich gebe dem spiel 78%  

die ansätze sind 100prozentig. aber es fehlt der umfang. ein paar häuser in die man einbrechen kann. man wird erwischt oder nicht. mehr nicht. ist ja genau wie in spielen vor 8 jahren -.- 

schade das es keinen neuen maßstab setzt.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Für mich fehlt eine etwas längere Story Quest. Ich mag Story, ein sehr wichtiger Punkt bei Spielen. Deswegen gefiel mir auch Dragon Age so gut. Allerdings ist TES ja schon dafür bekannt, hebt halt den wiederspielwert, denn man muss vieeel Zeit investieren alle Quests die möglich sind abzuschliessen!


----------



## Schkaff (26. November 2011)

mal ne andrere frage: kennt jemand die sogenannte "faction ID" der Diebesgilde? Damit ließe sich bei mir wahrscheinlich ein schwerwiegender bug beseitigen, der mich am weiterspielen der diebesgilde questline hindert. sobald ich eintippe: "addtofaction TG = 1"   kommt der fehler in der konsole "factionID unknown, sprich das "TG". Das müsste irgendeine längerer code sein, den ich bisjetzt nicht gefunden habe. Danke schonmal in vorraus.

gruß


----------



## EnergyCross (26. November 2011)

was tut man nicht alles, um den kaiser zu töten


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Der ENB Typ sagt auf seiner Website: 



> *25 november 2011*
> 
> Sorry, in TES Skyrim i didn't thought to check out myself memory  size used by game. Forget about changes in skyrim config file under  category [Papyrus], game using memory closer to limit of 32 bit  applications, this produce crashes frequently. Unfortunately, if to  leave this problem unchanged (official patch may help, or may not), then  game has no future for modding (high-res textures and additional  geometry). The one only solution now is LARGE ADDRESS AWARE patch,  potential errors may happen with it, very unsafe. Also i'm thinking  about caching system for unloading game resources "on the fly", to  reduce memory problems even with mods. Another thing, i recommend to  users of 64-bit OS apply LARGE ADDRESS AWARE patch (but be careful, even  save games may be broken, only developers know if game can work in that  mode) or to setup 32 bit OS, in which memory fragmentation is not such  horrible as in 64 bit systems for 32 bit applications.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> was tut man nicht alles, um den kaiser zu töten



Mein Dunkelelf hatte dazu die Drachenrüstung an xD


----------



## derstef (26. November 2011)

Ich kann irgendwie keine neuen Schreie lernen obwohl ich 8 Drachenseelen habe.
Wenn ich auf einen der noch ausgegrauten Schreie klicke kommt eine Meldung das ich Drachenseelen sammeln soll.
Bug?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2011)

Schreie werden mit "R" aktiviert. steht auch unten links.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2011)

derstef schrieb:


> Ich kann irgendwie keine neuen Schreie lernen obwohl ich 8 Drachenseelen habe.
> Wenn ich auf einen der noch ausgegrauten Schreie klicke kommt eine Meldung das ich Drachenseelen sammeln soll.
> Bug?


 
Oder Seele einsetzen mit "R" (Standardbelegung) 

Edit: oh, zu langsam.


----------



## derstef (26. November 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Schreie werden mit "R" aktiviert. steht auch unten links.


 
Ja genau dann kommt die Meldung das ich Drachenseelen brauche. Ich mach mal nen Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Nein. Hover über den Schrei und drück dann "R". Dann wirds funktionieren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. November 2011)

Bei "Unerbittliche Macht" habe ich jetzt 3 Schreie... Wie kann ich die Einzelnen wirken?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## derstef (26. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein. Hover über den Schrei und drück dann "R". Dann wirds funktionieren.


 
Nope. Keine Reaktion. Muss ein Bug sein.
Ich kann auch keine Sachen wegwerfen wenn ich nicht gerade eine Kiste durchsuche.
Vll. irgendwas allgemeines mit der Funktion hinter R.
Werd die Tage mal Skyrim im Steam neu runterladen und mal einen neuen Charakter anfangen - mal sehen ob das was bringt.
Schade um meinen aktuellen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Hast du die Belegung verändert? 
Das wäre auch möglich!


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei "Unerbittliche Macht" habe ich jetzt 3 Schreie... Wie kann ich die Einzelnen wirken?


Je länger du die "Schreitaste" gedrückt hälst, desto stärker wird der Schrei. Die drei Schrei sind nur die einzelnen Stufen.


----------



## derstef (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hast du die Belegung verändert?
> Das wäre auch möglich!


 
Nein, die R Taste darf man auch nicht selber neu belegen - bzw man darf sie nicht ändern.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Dann mag Skyrim dein R nicht! 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei "Unerbittliche Macht" habe ich jetzt 3 Schreie... Wie kann ich die Einzelnen wirken?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Geht nicht. Einfach die Taste für den Schrei länger gedrückt halten, dann wird er immer stärker. Er läd sich sozusagen auf.


----------



## Ion (27. November 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die Experten, bzw. eine Quiz Frage an euch:

Welchen Drachenschrei setzt der Held im folgenden Trailer ein?
Elder Scrolls V Skyrim: Official Gameplay Trailer - YouTube

Gemeint ist die Szene am Anfang wo er den Drachen anschreit.


----------



## Legacyy (27. November 2011)

Wofür brauch ich eigentlich die ganzen Dwemer Teile, kann ich da ne Rüstung schmieder, oder was?


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

Fus ro Da. Der erste Schrei den du erlernst und mithilfe der Graubärte vollendest


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wofür brauch ich eigentlich die ganzen Dwemer Teile, kann ich da ne Rüstung schmieder, oder was?


 
Teilweise kannst du die einschmelzen und dann zu Zwergenrüstungen und -Waffen verarbeiten.
Falls du es kannst...


----------



## EnergyCross (27. November 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Experten, bzw. eine Quiz Frage an euch:
> 
> Welchen Drachenschrei setzt der Held im folgenden Trailer ein?
> Elder Scrolls V Skyrim: Official Gameplay Trailer - YouTube
> ...


 

das ist der erste Schrei den du automatisch lernst, sobald du deinen ersten drachen vor Weißlauf tötest. 
Unerbittliche Macht heißt er und auf Drachensprache: Fus Ro Da


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Experten, bzw. eine Quiz Frage an euch:
> 
> Welchen Drachenschrei setzt der Held im folgenden Trailer ein?
> Elder Scrolls V Skyrim: Official Gameplay Trailer - YouTube
> ...


 

Übrigens Korrekt ist nicht Fus Ro Da, sondern Fus Ro Dah.  *klugscheiss*
Zusammengesetzt wird er aus Fus: Macht, Ro: Balance und Dah: wegschieben (im original Push)

PS: Finde alle Rüstungen bis zur Drachenrüstung überflüssig, bis zur Drachen ist schnell geskillt und die Mats für die Drachen Rüstung bekommste hinterher geschmissen. Ich lasse mitlerweile Knochen im Drachen einfach liegen.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Finde alle Rüstungen bis zur Drachenrüstung überflüssig, bis zur Drachen ist schnell geskillt und die Mats für die Drachen Rüstung bekommste hinterher geschmissen. Ich lasse mitlerweile Knochen im Drachen einfach liegen.


 

ich sammel die knochen, geb sie meinem begleiter und verkauf die dann beim ramschhändler 

*hust* klugscheißer


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> ich sammel die knochen, geb sie meinem begleiter und verkauf die dann beim ramschhändler
> 
> *hust* klugscheißer



Wenn kein platz is lass ich Sie auch liegen. Hab eh 40.000 nochewas Gold von daher.
Sehr praktisch btw. ist der Schmiedetrank + ein paar verzauberte Handschuhe.
Da kann man noch einiges raus holen.


----------



## Ion (27. November 2011)

Ihr kennt euch ja sehr gut aus, super 

Die Drachenknochen nehme ich alle mit, packe sie in Weißlauf in mein Haus (in eine Truhe) und bewahre sie als Geldanlage auf. Hab so noch ohne Ende Kram den ich verkaufen will im Inventar, den doofen Händler geht nur immer das Geld aus. Gerade jetzt, da ich am Ars*** der Welt ne schöne Goldader gefunden habe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn kein platz is lass ich Sie auch liegen. Hab eh 40.000 nochewas Gold von daher.
> Sehr praktisch btw. ist der Schmiedetrank + ein paar verzauberte Handschuhe.
> Da kann man noch einiges raus holen.


 
Du glaubst garnicht wie schnell 40.000 weg sind. Ein paar mal zum Trainer gehen oder das Haus in Einsamkeit kaufen + Einrichtung. Und schwupps isses weg  

Ich mache das meiste Geld mit Edelsteinen. Ich habe hunderte, und in jeder Kiste sind minimum 4 Stück drin. Und da sie nix wiegen, kann man ordentlich sammeln  


PS: Wer auch in jeder Kiste soviel Edelsteine haben will, sollte den Quest mit den 24 Barenziah Steinen hinter sich bringen, so unangenehm wie er auch ist, gibt nämlich eine "besondere" Belohnung


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> PS: Finde alle Rüstungen bis zur Drachenrüstung überflüssig, bis zur Drachen ist schnell geskillt und die Mats für die Drachen Rüstung bekommste hinterher geschmissen. Ich lasse mitlerweile Knochen im Drachen einfach liegen.


 
Allerdings ist die Daedra-Rüstung stärker.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Ach ehrlich, wusste ich gar nicht.  
Die daedra Mats sind aber schwerer zu bekommen. Wenn man dann allerdings weiß wo, sind sie auch nicht mehr selten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ehrlich, wusste ich gar nicht.
> Die daedra Mats sind aber schwerer zu bekommen. Wenn man dann allerdings weiß wo, sind sie auch nicht mehr selten.



Eigentlich nicht, Ebenerzbarren beim Schmied und Daedraherzen beim Alchemisten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2011)

Gibt es den Ort "Reach" (oder so ähnlich) in Skyrim?

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit eine "KI-Person" im Spiel zu "töten", die nicht sterben kann? Farkas (o.s.ä.) in Weisslauf geht mir auf die Eier.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, Ebenerzbarren beim Schmied und Daedraherzen beim Alchemisten.


 
y0. Als ob du mit level 20 die sachen bekommst. Die gibts ab minimal lvl 40 beim Schmied / Alchi.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.11.2011 um 13:11 ----------




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Gibt es den Ort "Reach" (oder so ähnlich) in Skyrim?
> 
> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit eine "KI-Person" im Spiel zu "töten", die nicht sterben kann? Farkas (o.s.ä.) in Weisslauf geht mir auf die Eier.


 
1. Ja, gibt es. (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Blackreach)
2. Ja, gibt es. Ansprechen und in die Konsole "*kill*"


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2011)

Die Person kann ich später eventuell wiederbeleben?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Ja, mit "*resurrect*".


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2011)

Der Typ ist ja lässtiger als ne Klette. Der belebt sich selbst wieder.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

LOL?! Wenn meinst du?
Ich ahne da schon was


----------



## EnergyCross (27. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> PS: Wer auch in jeder Kiste soviel Edelsteine haben will, sollte den Quest mit den 24 Barenziah Steinen hinter sich bringen, so unangenehm wie er auch ist, gibt nämlich eine "besondere" Belohnung


 

hab erst 2 von den steinen gefunden, suche aber auch nicht danach  wenn ich zufällig einen sehe nehm ich ihn mit


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Gibt es den Ort "Reach" (oder so ähnlich) in Skyrim?


 "Reach" ist auch das Fürstentum mit Markath als Hauptstadt.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. November 2011)

Molag Bals Streitkolben ist echt brutal. Vorallem die Verzauberung das er die Gegnerseele einfängt wenn man den Feind innerhalb von 3 Sekunden tötet ist cool.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

Ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich nutze lieber Absorptionsverszauberungen...
Mit Lebensabsorption muss man sich im Gefecht kaum Gedanken machen


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Wo bekommt man die Absorptionsvz her?


----------



## ChaoZ (27. November 2011)

Die einzigen Zauber, die ich nutze sind Beschwörungszauber. Hundis, Atronachen und so weiter


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Absorptionsvz her?


 
Hab ich in einer Beutetruhe auf einem Schwert gefunden...
Und in Labyrinthion im Endquest der Magierakademie gabs einige Draugurs mit solchen Waffen.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Ja, in Labyrnthion bin ich grad sogar. Für die VZ zum Restoration pushen. 
Ich mag es glitches auszunutzen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> LOL?! Wenn meinst du?
> Ich ahne da schon was


Na ich meine Farkas. wenn ich ihn mit dem "kill-Code" Kille, geht er nur kurz auf die Knie. Er ist wohl ziemlich Quest relevant.....



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> "Reach" ist auch das Fürstentum mit Markath als Hauptstadt.


In Markrath habe ich fast 20K Kopfgeld. Irgendwann wollte *ein* Kopfgeldjäger das Geld haben. Ich bin auf Stufe 39 gewesen....


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Ja, mach einfach die Hauptquest einmal weiter dann ist er wieder weg.
Bin auch ne Zeitlang mit 3 Typen die hinter mir herlaufen die Nebenquests gemacht .. bissl nervig in engen Höhlen.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. November 2011)

kann man eigendlich die verwandlung zum werwolf ablehnen und trotzdem die story der gefährten fertig machen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> kann man eigendlich die verwandlung zum werwolf ablehnen und trotzdem die story der gefährten fertig machen?


 Man kann am Ende der Questreihe den "Werwolf" entfernen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Micha77 (27. November 2011)

Hey Leute Würdet ihr sagen das Skyrim für Einsteiger schwer ist?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Nein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. November 2011)

Nö


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Hey Leute Würdet ihr sagen das Skyrim für Einsteiger schwer ist?


 Skyrim ist mein ersten Rollenspiel, und es gefällt mir sehr! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> y0. Als ob du mit level 20 die sachen bekommst. Die gibts ab minimal lvl 40 beim Schmied / Alchi.



Kann nicht sein, hab mir meine Daedrarûstung mit LV 3X geschmiedet.



			
				Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man die Absorptionsvz her?



Dunkle Bruderschaftsquest


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, hab mir meine Daedrarûstung mit LV 3X geschmiedet.


 
Jo, aber früher als Ende 30 bekommt man tatsächlich keine Daedraherzen. Bis dahin kann man dann ganz gut mit der Drachenrüstung rumlaufen ^^


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, hab mir meine Daedrarûstung mit LV 3X geschmiedet.


 
Ich mit level 20  
Ich bin nun 34 und kann keine Daedra Herzen / Ebony Ingo bzw Ore bei Händlern kaufen. Du spiels wohl nen anderes Skyrim


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mit level 20
> Ich bin nun 34 und kann keine Daedra Herzen / Ebony Ingo bzw Ore bei Händlern kaufen. Du spiels wohl nen anderes Skyrim



Also in der westlichsten Stadt hab ich noch welche bekommen xD
Aber wo du es erwähnst: ich finde imo tatsächlich keinen Händler mit Ebenerz mehr Oo


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

hin und wieder hatte ich auch mal welches beim Gemischwaren Händler, aber das nur alle 2 Wochen oder so und in sehr geringen mengen. Glaub auch ab relativ geringem Level.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. November 2011)

In Whiterun, der Schmied am Eingang bietet im Laden unregelmässig dieses Erz, bzw. auch mal Barren an.

Müsste mir so langsam auch mal 'ne ordentliche Rüstung zusammenschrauben, renne immer noch mit der Klingenrüstung durch die Gegend (der Optik wegen), komme aber aufgrund Lvl 100 Skill Heavy Armour und etlichen darin inverstierten Punkten trotzdem ganz gut klar.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> In Whiterun, der Schmied am Eingang bietet im Laden unregelmässig dieses Erz, bzw. auch mal Barren an.
> 
> Müsste mir so langsam auch mal 'ne ordentliche Rüstung zusammenschrauben, renne immer noch mit der Klingenrüstung durch die Gegend (der Optik wegen), komme aber aufgrund Lvl 100 Skill Heavy Armour und etlichen darin inverstierten Punkten trotzdem ganz gut klar.


 
Da ich die meisten Gegner ausschalte bevor sie mir nahe kommen, hab ich Schwere Rüstung nur auf etwas über 50 ^^
Schleichen und Bogenschießen dafür auf 80+ ... das sagt wohl alles


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jo, aber früher als Ende 30 bekommt man tatsächlich keine Daedraherzen. Bis dahin kann man dann ganz gut mit der Drachenrüstung rumlaufen ^^


 
Daedraherzen sind nicht das Problem, das Ebenerz ist das Problem.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Daedraherzen sind nicht das Problem, das Ebenerz ist das Problem.


 
Ebenerz bekommt man schon früher als Daedraherzen, wenn grade kein Händler es im Inventar hat muss man halt etwas herumreisen von einem Schmied zum anderen.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Daedraherzen kann man Kaufen ab dem Zeitpunkt wenn man in der Magier Akademie ist.


----------



## jumpel (27. November 2011)

Moin!
Mal ne eher technische Frage:
Man sagt doch immer bei Skyrim sei ein starker Prozzi wichtiger als eine starke VGA, richtig!?

Nun, in Markarth beisst's bei mir ziemlich aus. Also wenn man weit durch die Häuserschluchten blickt, ihr wisst was ich meine. Die fps-Rate ist zwar noch zweistellig aber meistens sowas wie 1x. Komme selten über 25.
Auf nem zweiten Monitor lasse ich kleine Überwachungsprogramme laufen (RAM, CPU, etc.). 
Die sagen mir dass mein Prozessor, Phenom 2 X4 955 3,4GHz egal wo und mit welcher Belastung in Skyrim nie über 60% ausgelastet ist.
Die Grafikkarte HD 5770 ist teilweise schon bei 98-99% Load, dies komischerweise zwar beim Bücher lesen oder wenn ich durchs Inventar blättere und nicht wenn ich durch die Thundra reite...!?

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: in MEINEM Fall bremst doch sicher die VGA und nicht die CPU?


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Die CPU bremst bei Skyrim immer! Skyrim brauch hohen ipc, also Rechenleistung pro Takt. Außerdem kann es nicht wirklich Multithreading was nur 60% auslastung erklärt. 
Grakas sind immer auf 100% load, sonst bringen sie keine volle Leistung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

Ich würde jetzt mal ganz dreist behaupten das es in dem Fall nicht an der CPU liegt. Mit meinem 965 läuft es ja auch prima und da der auch nur auf 3,4 läuft...
Aber ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. November 2011)

Skyrim skaliert zum grossen Teil mit der eigenen CPU mit, je höher du den Takt deines Prozzi schraubst, desto mehr FPS bekommst du für gewöhnlich.


----------



## Ion (27. November 2011)

Mein Skyrim (mit 24 Mods) läuft auch abhängig von der CPU Geschwindigkeit.
Ich habs verglichen, indem ich meine GPU runtergetaktet habe und dadurch keine FPS verloren habe.
Bei mir ruckelt es auch teilweise, irgendwie krass das ein i5-2400 zu langsam ist an einigen Stellen, vorallem wenn ich bedenke wie hoch die IPC Leistung gegenüber anderen CPU´s ist


----------



## night (27. November 2011)

ebenerzbarren bekommste in Rifton beim schmied und in dem honigladen ding da


----------



## Nichtrauscher (28. November 2011)

Ebenerzbarren bekomme ich auch in Weisslauf beim Waffenhändler. Und ich bin erst Level 22. Bringt mir aber noch nichts, da ich gerade erst Zwergenschmieden ge"perkt" habe.
Ist es richtig, dass von der Höhe des allgemeinen Schmiedekunst-Skills abhängig ist, wie hoch man seine Rüstung und Waffen veredeln kann? 
Habe gerade mal meine Zwergenstiefel auf die Werkbank gelegt und verbessert - die waren danach "legendär" Habe dann aber ausgemacht. Heute wieder 6 Stunden gespielt. So geht´s ja nicht mehr weiter. Heisst das, ich kann mein Himmelsschmiede-Schwert mit nem Stahlbarren morgen auch auf Legendär verbessern? *freu* Hat ja jetzt schon 40 Schaden. Mehr als alles was ich an Zweihand-Waffen bisher fand...


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

Nichtrauscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenerzbarren bekomme ich auch in Weisslauf beim Waffenhändler. Und ich bin erst Level 22. Bringt mir aber noch nichts, da ich gerade erst Zwergenschmieden ge"perkt" habe.
> Ist es richtig, dass von der Höhe des allgemeinen Schmiedekunst-Skills abhängig ist, wie hoch man seine Rüstung und Waffen veredeln kann?
> Habe gerade mal meine Zwergenstiefel auf die Werkbank gelegt und verbessert - die waren danach "legendär" Habe dann aber ausgemacht. Heute wieder 6 Stunden gespielt. So geht´s ja nicht mehr weiter. Heisst das, ich kann mein Himmelsschmiede-Schwert mit nem Stahlbarren morgen auch auf Legendär verbessern? *freu* Hat ja jetzt schon 40 Schaden. Mehr als alles was ich an Zweihand-Waffen bisher fand...



Pro 10er stufe schmiedekunst kannst du dein eq um eine weitere stufe verbessern - vorrausgesetzt das eq machts mit. (meine schattenrüstung aus der bruderschaft zum beispiel kann man nicht höher als "Erlesen" verbessern.)

Die 10er stufen haben auch nix mit den perks zutun, also wenn du schmiedekunst auf 100 hast und keinen punkt darauf verteilt hast kannst zu trotzdem deine sachen auf Legendär schmieden.

PS: 40 schaden mit stufe 22 ist nicht gerade der hit. Hatte schon unter 20 meinen Dremora bogen auf legendär mit diversen verzauberungen für mehr bogenschaden. Dort steht momentan 120 angriff


----------



## TomT (28. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Leutz,
ich bin mir sicher, das bereits etwas dazu geschrieben wurde, aber ich finde es grad nicht in den 217 Seiten zum Thema.
Ich liebe dieses Game, habe aber das Back to Desktop Problem und bekomme es einfach nicht behoben. Es taucht auch immer sporadisch auf, an allen möglichen Stellen. Einmal wenn ich durch eine Tür laufe, schnell reise aber eben auch wenn ich einfach nur der Straße entlang laufe. Das zwingt mich dazu ca. alle 5 Minuten manuell zu speichern und das nervt schon ganz schön.

Ich hatte zu Beginn ein paar Grafikmods installiert, diese aber wieder entfernt nachdem das Spiel abstürzte.
Ebenso habe ich die INI gelöscht (durch Steam neu geladen) und meine Soundkarte heruntergestellt. Das brachte leider alles nix.

Ich habe einen 2 Wochen alten PC mit 4X3,2 GHz, 16 GB RAM und einer Geforce GTX580 mit 1,5 GB Speicher.
Spielen tu ich mit den höchsten Einstellungen und alles läuft hervorragend flüssig und ohne Probleme, bis auf diese blöden Abstürze. 

Wie gesagt...es tut mir leid wenn ich eine eventuelle Lösung übersehen habe und würde mich über Tipss freuen.

Einen schönen Tag noch.
Tom


----------



## Deimos (28. November 2011)

@TomT
Zum einen gibt es eine Mod, die Skyrim erlaubt, mehr als 2 GByte Ram zu verwenden - findest du auf TESnexus.
Zudem starte das Spiel als Administrator.

Bei mir hats seither keinen CTD mehr gegeben.


----------



## TomT (28. November 2011)

Hi Deimos,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe nur den Admin User auf meinem Rechner. Startet dann das Proggie nicht automatisch als Admin?
Ich habe gelesen das dieser 4GB Skyrim Mod nicht mehr funktioniert nach dem automatischen 1.1 Patch. Ist dem gar nicht so? Dann würd ich es glatt mal probieren.

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Nichtrauscher (28. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Pro 10er stufe schmiedekunst kannst du dein eq um eine weitere stufe verbessern - vorrausgesetzt das eq machts mit. (meine schattenrüstung aus der bruderschaft zum beispiel kann man nicht höher als "Erlesen" verbessern.)
> 
> Die 10er stufen haben auch nix mit den perks zutun, also wenn du schmiedekunst auf 100 hast und keinen punkt darauf verteilt hast kannst zu trotzdem deine sachen auf Legendär schmieden.
> 
> PS: 40 schaden mit stufe 22 ist nicht gerade der hit. Hatte schon unter 20 meinen Dremora bogen auf legendär mit diversen verzauberungen für mehr bogenschaden. Dort steht momentan 120 angriff



Super, danke für die Erklärung. Ich meinte halt 40 ist vergleichsweise hoch gegenüber den Waffen, die ich vorher so hatte. Da war ich ja schon stolz auf meine Zwergenkeule mit 24. Höher geht bei einem Rollenspiel ja (fast) immer.

Skyrim läuft bei mir eigentlich sehr gut auf max. Details bei 1920 X 1200 mit einer GTX 570 SC und Q6700 CPU 4GB RAM.
Ab und zu erschien mir das Bild ein wenig zittrig wenn viel Beleuchtung im Spiel war.

Kürzlich hatte ich mir mal gedacht, was haben die nur alle mit "Aussicht genießen" - in der Entfernung sah das Spiel doch immer ein wenig blass aus. Was mich allerdings auch nicht sonderlich gestört hat. (ok ein bisschen vielleicht... )
Gestern schau ich mir noch mal die Grafikeinstellungen an und gehe auf "erweitert" und was sehe ich da? "Details entfernter Objekte" war auf Minimum gestellt.  Hab´s dann auf Ultra umgestellt und es läuft weiterhin wie geschmiert.
Mit dem Effekt dass es jetzt natürlich wesentlich besser aussieht. Allerdings habe ich nun doch scheinbar mehr Pop-Ups. Die sind mir vorher sehr selten aufgefallen.

Was echt komisch ist: Entweder ist so ein Computer auch mal besser und mal schlechter in Form oder manche Grakas wollen einfach gefordert werden.
Habe diese Erfahrung auch bei GTA 4 vor Jahren mal gemacht. Am besten lief´s mit allem auf Max. Habe ich irgendwas runtergeschraubt, ruckelte es scheinbar mehr. Und wenn es auf Max. schlecht lief, wurde es auch beim Reduzieren der Einstellungen nicht/kaum merklich besser.
Seit ich gestern diese Detaildistanz hochgestellt habe, kommt mir das Spiel nun auch flüssiger vor.
Mag Unsinn sein, aber ich versuche wirklich das objektiv zu beurteilen und mir nichts einzureden...


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

TomT schrieb:


> Hi Deimos,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe nur den Admin User auf meinem Rechner. Startet dann das Proggie nicht automatisch als Admin?
> Ich habe gelesen das dieser 4GB Skyrim Mod nicht mehr funktioniert nach dem automatischen 1.1 Patch. Ist dem gar nicht so? Dann würd ich es glatt mal probieren.
> ...


 
Solange du Win 7 oder Vista hast, startet es nicht immer als Admin. Schonmal was von UAC gehört? 
Hast du noch eine alte Exe? Ich kann dir meine mit LAA Patch geben, die ist noch nicht geupdated. Kannst weiterhin darüber starten!


----------



## TomT (28. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Solange du Win 7 oder Vista hast, startet es nicht immer als Admin. Schonmal was von UAC gehört?



Du stellst Fragen. Meinen letzten PC habe ich 1997 mit Windows 98 als OS gekauft. Danach hatte ich nur noch Konsolen und ein XP Notebook. 
Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis und ein ganz fettes Dankeschön für die Datei. Das werde ich nachher gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

Nutzt du Win7 oder Vista? Wenn ja dann musst du rechtsklickt auf TESV.exe machen und "als Administrator ausführen" anklicken.


----------



## Scornage (28. November 2011)

Infos zum Update 1.2

Skyrim 1.2 update | Bethesda Blog


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an. hoffe, da kommt auch was gegen das CtD, was ich aber bezweifle


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

Hört sich gut an, hoffen wir mal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. November 2011)

Ich brauche Händler mit mehr Geld ... habe hier 73 (!) auf Legendär verbesserte Drachenrüstungen und habe keinen der den Krempel kauft


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

Wie kannst du die denn tragen?  

Aber zu deiner Frage, hast du Redekunst auf 100? Wenn ja kannst du einmalig 500 Investieren in JEDEN Händler, damit dieser dauerhaft mehr Gold hat. 
Wenn Nein, Redekunst kann man innerhalb von 30min auf 100 Skillen...


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kannst du die denn tragen?
> 
> Aber zu deiner Frage, hast du Redekunst auf 100? Wenn ja kannst du einmalig 500 Investieren in JEDEN Händler, damit dieser dauerhaft mehr Gold hat.
> Wenn Nein, Redekunst kann man innerhalb von 30min auf 100 Skillen...



habe meine redekunst auf etwa 35-40  das ist echt verdammt schwer das zu skillen. bzw. langwierig.

@ Marc:
 wenn ich was verkaufen will, was mehr kostet schau ich erstmal dass ich bei dem händler einkaufe was ich brauche. zum beispiel Mächtige seelensteine mit seele. die dinger brauhst immer für verzauberungen  kostet etwa 1500 gold und dafür kannst du wieder ein paar sachen verkaufen 
am besten zum gemischtwaren händler gehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kannst du die denn tragen?
> 
> Aber zu deiner Frage, hast du Redekunst auf 100? Wenn ja kannst du einmalig 500 Investieren in JEDEN Händler, damit dieser dauerhaft mehr Gold hat.
> Wenn Nein, Redekunst kann man innerhalb von 30min auf 100 Skillen...


 
Wie skillt man Redekunst in 30 Minuten auf 100? Muss wissen ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie skillt man Redekunst in 30 Minuten auf 100? Muss wissen ^^


 
würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2011)

Frage: Hab Skyrim natürlich uber Steam, aber mir wird angezeigt ich hätte VErsion 1.0.0.0 . Ist das richtig? Gabs da nicht nen Day One Patch auf 1.1 ???


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

So skillt ihr Redekunst schnell auf Maxi: 



Spoiler



Geht nach Rifton in die Schwardorn Brauerei. Sprecht mit Ungrien am Tresen, wählt die Option "Erzählt mir mehr über Maven Schwardown", dann klickt einmal auf die Option wo ihr Gold zahlen müsst und nun könnt ihr wieder auf "Erzählt mir mehr über Maven Schwardown" und wählt die erste Option (überreden). Das könnt ihr nun so lange wiederholen wie ihr bock habt (also Mehr über die Tusse nachfragen, überreden, mehr über tusse nachfragen, überreden etc, so skillt ganz schnell Redekunst auf 100. 

PS: Kenn jeden glitch zum schnellen Skill, sowas herrausfinden kann ich gut.


----------



## jumpel (29. November 2011)

Guten Abend.

Alchemie.
Gesundheit wiederherstellen.
"Weizen" , "Blasenpilz" , "Optional" -> Enter -> Neuer Heiltrank

Wird der Heiltrank besser, bekomme ich mehr Chemie-Skill wenn ich eine dritte Zutat hinzugebe? 
Sonst spar ich mir die nämlich.


EDIT @ Leandros:
Bzw. so lange man Gold hat?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kannst du die denn tragen?
> 
> Aber zu deiner Frage, hast du Redekunst auf 100? Wenn ja kannst du einmalig 500 Investieren in JEDEN Händler, damit dieser dauerhaft mehr Gold hat.
> Wenn Nein, Redekunst kann man innerhalb von 30min auf 100 Skillen...


 Also ... für derlei Spässe hat man zu wenige Skillpunkte, die Redekunst-Skills sind imo durchweg wertlos, dann lieber öfter bei den selben Händlern vorbeilatschen, bzw. episches Gedöns unter Wert verkaufen. 

Schmieden/Verzaubern durchskillen ist so ziemlich Pflicht, damit man später auch ordentliche Ausrüstung hat, danach noch leichte oder schwere Rüstung skillen, sowie 2 bervorzugte Waffentalente skillen und schon hat man kaum noch Punkte über, und bei über Lvl 50 soll man keine Skillpunkte mehr bei Aufstiegen bekommen (bin 48) ... ~meh. :-/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2011)

Ich werde mir defintiv ab LvL 50 selbst bei Stufenaufstieg ein Talentpunkt jeweils geben. Sonst macht das Skillen ja kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## wastel (29. November 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

kann es sein dass man bei den Schmiedefertigkeiten nicht vom Drachenskill auf den Deadra Skill skillen kann?
(hab links herum den Schmiedebaum geskillt). Oder hab ich mich nur zu blöd angestellt?.
Da ich keine Lust habe meine Skillpunkte nun auch noch in den "rechten" Weg im Schmiedebaum zu investieren würd ich
gern mal wissen ob man irgendwie seine Skill punkte resetten kann (z.b. konsole) ?

Kleine Frage noch. Was sind die besten Rüstungs und Waffenverbesserungen? Habe bei der Rüstung "legendär" und bei der waffe "episch"....geht da noch mehr?

Danke & Gruss
Wastel


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2011)

Nein du kannst nicht von Drachen auf Deadra skillen  Musste den anderen weg nehmen.

Ich glaub legendär ist das beste, danach kannste deine Waffen/rüstungen ja noch verzaubern.


----------



## Legacyy (29. November 2011)

Wo bekomm ich denn Eisenbarren her hab von den Schmieden alles abgekauft  ? Brauch endlich Schmiedeskill auf 100


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2011)

Meistens in höhlen als Erz, oder aber bei den Schmieden so rummliegen (einfach bis Nachts warten und mopsen ).


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2011)

Der in Flusslauf hat eigentlich alle paar Tage mal 5 Eisen und 5 Stahlbarren rumliegen an denen man sich bedienen kann


----------



## wastel (29. November 2011)

Danke für die Info,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Talentpunkte zu resetten? bzw hinzuzufügen?

Gruss
Wastel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2011)

Nur über Cheats.


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

@Jumpel Nö musst doch nur 1 mal Zahlen. 

Du kannst von Drachen auf Daedra. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat nichts sagen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> @Jumpel Nö musst doch nur 1 mal Zahlen.
> 
> Du kannst von Drachen auf Daedra. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat nichts sagen.


 

Man kann nicht von Drachen auf Daedra, esseiden es wurde durch einen Patch geändert(?). Aber sowohl OnkelDieter als auch ich, haben die Erfahrung gemacht, das es eben nicht geht. Und den letzten Satz kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2011)

Aha leandros hat Ahnung... Dann Kannste mir bestimmt auch sagen warum mir Version 1.0 angezeigt wird?


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2011)

> Dann Kannste mir bestimmt auch sagen warum mir Version 1.0 angezeigt wird?


Schätzungsweise, weil du Version 1.0.0 drauf hast!? Ich würde mal Patchen


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann nicht von Drachen auf Daedra, esseiden es wurde durch einen Patch geändert(?). Aber sowohl OnkelDieter als auch ich, haben die Erfahrung gemacht, das es eben nicht geht. Und den letzten Satz kannst du dir sparen.



Jo, hab mich geirrt. Hatte nen Dreher drin 

@Kero: Der Patch hat glaub nur DRM hinzugefügt. Kann sein das keine Versions Erhöhung gemacht wurde.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2011)

@papzt 
Das läuft doch über steam und wird automatisch gepatched...

Leandros, schau mal bitte welche Version dir im Spiel angezeigt wird.


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2011)

Bei mir hat er sofort gepatched, als der rauskam...vor einer Woche oder so 
Also bei mir steht ingame v 1.1.20 oder sowas


----------



## Danger Mouse (29. November 2011)

Moin zusammen,

lese hier schon ne Weile still mit, alles sehr informativ, schönes Forum!

Hat denn schon mal wer seine Perks per Konsole geresetet? Gibt das auch keine Schwierigkeiten, so wie beim Rasse-Wechseln?
Hab da ganz schön rumgesaut und muss das mal ändern...

Nen Skillplaner für Perks gibt es wohl auch nicht? Das wäre ganz praktisch zum Rumprobieren, könnte man auch mal gucken, wie man hinkommt mit den 50 Dingern. Hab leider noch keinen gefunden...


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2011)

Hier probier diesen Calculator mal


----------



## TomT (29. November 2011)

@Leandros: Vielen Dank für das Exe File. Es hat tatsächlich super gefunzt gestern Abend. Ganz große Klasse!


----------



## Danger Mouse (29. November 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hier probier diesen Calculator mal


 
Vielen Dank!!   Über den bin ich noch nicht gestolpert...


----------



## wastel (29. November 2011)

Danke,

werde diesen auch mal versuchen. 

Gruss
Wastel


----------



## Legacyy (29. November 2011)

Ich finde den Skyrim Perk Calculator irgendwie besser^^
Ist irgendwie übersichtlicher, da auch die Stufen (0/2) irgendwie besser sichtbar sind.


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

y0. Ich kann von vorne Anfangen -.-
Bin in der Akademie von Winterfeste eingesperrt. Coole wurst!


----------



## EnergyCross (29. November 2011)

Wieso eingesperrt, was hast du gemacht?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. November 2011)

Für sowas habe ich 3 automatische und 4 manuelle Speicherstände


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

Die Tür öffnet sich nicht mehr. Nur klick. 
Hab mich rausgeportet.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. November 2011)

Jetzt stell dir vor was es ne Qual ist, Bethesda Spiele auf der 360 zu zocken.  Ich bin in Oblivion, Fallout 3, New Vegas und Skyrim mindestens 15 mal zwischen zwei Schränken stecken geblieben und konnte das Savegame löschen.


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

Konsole is ja auch ******** 

Ich versage grad an Morokei und hatte meine ersten beiden C2D beim Schnellspeichern ...


----------



## EnergyCross (29. November 2011)

Exkalibur?


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

y0. Er is in Labyrinthion. 
Freu dich auf den Equilibrium Spell, kannste schnell Restoration mit Skillen.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (29. November 2011)

hab ich schon ne weile auf der platte, nun hab ichs mal hochgeladen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azlRkl0zCNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> y0. Er is in Labyrinthion.
> Freu dich auf den Equilibrium Spell, kannste schnell Restoration mit Skillen.



Das war in irgendeinem spinnendungeon  
Ganz zufällig hab ich das schwert in so einem spinnennest gefunden


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Das war in irgendeinem spinnendungeon
> Ganz zufällig hab ich das schwert in so einem spinnennest gefunden


 
LuLz. In labyrinthion is auch so nen Teil


----------



## night (30. November 2011)

weiß jemand wo ich so sachen finde zb. 30% mehr feuerresitenz das ich dann in meine rüstung packen kann?


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

Ist random.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. November 2011)

night schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo ich so sachen finde zb. 30% mehr feuerresitenz das ich dann in meine rüstung packen kann?


 
Du brauchst nur irgendein Rüstungsteil das Feuerresistenz hat um den Zauber zu lernen - wieviel das Teil hat, ist dafür unerheblich. Wichtig ist dein Verzauberungsskill und die Größe des Seelensteins den du benutzt.


Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Patch 1.2, der heute rauskommen soll und für PS3 wohl auch schon draußen ist?


----------



## Schkaff (30. November 2011)

hey leuts, wie kann ich bei steam sehen, ob der patch bereits installiert worden ist? Bzw. wo kann ich den befehl ausführen, dass er ihn jetzt sofort downloaded und istalliert, ohne automatische updates zu aktivieren. ich habe derzeit durch rechtsklick auf die .exe version 1.1.21


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2011)

@Schkaff
Ist noch der "alte" DRM Patch. Der neue hat dann 1.2 drin stehn.


Achtung Leute, heute im Laufe des Abends, soll der Patch für die PC Version kommen.

Ihr sollte in Betracht ziehen, das Update *NICHT* zu ziehen!
Die PS3 Nutzer haben das Update schon und beklagen sich über dutzende massive Bugs!
Drachen die nicht mehr angreifen und so weit es geht sich vom Spieler entfernen sind da wohl noch das geringste Übel!
Did the Skyrim Patch Make Things Better? Or Worse?
Da der PC Patch den selben Inhalt hat, rate ich dringenst dazu, die automatische Patch Funktion zu deaktivieren.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaNZHfdCF_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

wie kann man die autopatch funktion abstellen?


edit: hat sich erledigt. google hilft


----------



## Schkaff (30. November 2011)

womöglich sollte dieser Beitrag einem eigenen topic untergeordnet werden, da es endlich eine möglichkeit gibt die den diebesgilden questbug zu beseitigen, dem viele zum opfer gefallen sind. 

Also an alle die nach der mission "laut und deutlich" nicht weiterkommen: Das problem liegt an eurem equipment, habt ihr eure gildenrüstung verkauft, setzt auch automatisch der quest trigger aus und ihr seid in der sackgasse. also konsole auf und folgenes eintippen:

player.additem 000d3ac2 1 
player.additem 000d3ac3 1 
player.additem 000d3ac4 1 
player.additem 000d3ac5 1


danach gehts weiter mit: (questline anschluss wiederfinden)
setstage tg02 50  



Von hier müsste alles wieder im lot sein, war bei mir und n paar kumpels zumindest der fall! hatte schon so manchen frust, dass ich als dieb die nicht die diebesgilde fortführen konnte und zudem die in erinerrung, dass es auch so manch anderen erging. In dem sinne,
Viel spaß beim weiterklauen.


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

Ich weiss genau warum ich AutoPatchen immer ausstelle. Bin noch auf dem pre-drm Patch


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2011)

Damn, meins wurde schon gepatched. Ich werd dann mal über Fehler berichten. Der erste bis jetzt was das ich nen C2D hatte als ich die 4GB.exe gestartet hab.  Mal mit dem Launcher testen...


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. November 2011)

Verdammt, bei mir hat er auch sofort gepatcht. Wollte steam starten und in den Offline Modus wechseln, als ich dann auf Skyrim geklickt habe, zeigte er schon den Donwload an und den Start verweigert das Spiel mit der Meldung, dass es nicht im Offline Modus gespielt werden kann. (Das ging gestern noch problemloß) Bedeutet, sobald Steam auch nur mit dem Download beginnt, ist steam schon soweit informiert, dass es Skyrim nicht mehr im offline Modus startet.

Na ja, dann lass ichs halt mal patchen. Mal sehen, vielleicht treten die Bugs ja am PC gar nicht auf.


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> ... vielleicht treten die Bugs ja am PC gar nicht auf.


 
 Genau.  DAS wäre zu schön. 

Edit:

Pff... Ich werds jetzt ins Regal stellen und noch n halbes Jahr warten. Nach dem Update C2D am laufenden Band. Ich will aus einem Haus (mein aktueller Speicherpunkt) raus, öffne die Türe und finde mich auf meinem Desktop wieder... Fail!


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

weiß einer zufällig wo ich einen dunkelelfen finde? brauche sein blut 

edit: hat sich erledigt! ganz zufällig in einem trolldungeon einen toten gefunden


----------



## Papzt (30. November 2011)

Ich meine in Rifton läuft einer rum...von dem hab ich eine quest bekommen


----------



## Schkaff (30. November 2011)

also ich bin ja jemand, der sich nicht gleich über jede kleinigkeit beschwert, aber dieser patch ist ja mal für die katz:

- das quickmenu (das fenster, wenn man die "q" taste drückt) funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß, dort lassen sich keine waffen mehr ausrüsten
- bücher kann ich nachdem ich sie lese, nicht mehr direkt liegen lassen und muss die erstmals ins inventar nehmen
- beim schlösser knacken wird das schloss gleichzeitig mit dem mausklick mitgedreht (nachdem man sich drangewöhnt, wollt ichs nicht mehr missen)
- und das schlimmste, die schnellreiseoption ist ausser funktion?!?!! da wird man ja verrückt
- leicht veränderte menüführung im ganzen. die tab taste fungiert nicht überall als exit-führung; gold muss man jetzt per doppelklick ins inventar packen
- ganz zuschweigen von der der verkrüppelten flugbahn der drachen, wurde irgendwie schlimmer



maaaan, was haben die sich eig dabei gedacht bei dem patch???


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2011)

Ach, ich hab da auch so meine Probleme mit dem Patch...

Vor dem Patch wurde beim Spielstart meine Hardware gecheckt und alles auf sehr hoch gesetzt. Damit lief es nicht soo gut, mit dem 4GB-Patch konnte ich die Fps jedoch etwas steigern. Jetzt !nach! dem Patch (Ich habs nochmal neu installiert) wurde die Hardware beim Spielstart wieder gecheckt und alles auf ?mittel? gesetzt... Das sah natürlich total be...scheiden aus, also nochmal raus aus dem Spiel und alles auf Anschlag gedreht. Fps im Durchschnitt 15... Aaahja, 1090T und HD6950... Verrückt, oder?! 

Ich finde das Spiel ja ansich richtig gut, aber so wie es im Moment läuft macht mir das keinen Spaß. Ich warte jetzt mal noch ein halbes Jahr und werde es dann nochmal versuchen. Vielleicht läufts ja dann rund. Kennt man ja, z.b. Shift 2 lief am Anfang auch nich so toll und jetzt lüppts mit konstant 60Fps.

Najo, euch allen die es Störungsfrei zocken können noch viel Spaß. Ich wäre froh bei mir wäre es auch so. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

also ich hatte eben einen C2D, danach wollt ich wieder starten und trotz deaktiviertem autopatch hat steam geupdatet 

ich muss jedoch sagen ich hab keinerlei probleme mit dem patch. alles läuft wie gewohnt und die drachen fliegen auch vorwärts  

hab bisher auch nur 10 minuten mit dem neuen patch gespielt, morgen gibts eventuell mehr


----------



## jumpel (30. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> [...]
> und trotz deaktiviertem autopatch hat steam geupdatet
> [...]


 
Genau wegen sowas:
Doppelklick auf TESV.exe und Steam schön raus aus dem Autostart.

Danke für die Infos Leute, da werd ich noch mal schön ein paar Wochen warten mit patchen!


----------



## Pazox (1. Dezember 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich den neuen Patch nicht mehr gezogen habe.

Notfalls habe ich auch noch ein Steam-Backup von der deutschen und englischen Version ohne den neuesten Patch.

Das Spiel läuft ohne Probleme bei mir. Und wie heißt es so schön: "Never change a running system."


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch noch nicht geupdatet und werde das wohl auch nicht tun, bei mir läufts ja 100% rund. Bei meinem kleinen Bruder gings gestern gar nicht mehr, weil die TESV.exe sich nach Oblivion verabschiedet hatte - ich hab da ja auch den Autopatcher von Steam im Verdacht ^^


----------



## Arikus (1. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist denn die deutsche Fassung vom Spiel?
Ist die Übersetzung gut? Wie ist die Sprachausgabe?

Oder doch besser direkt auf Englisch spielen? Sollte ich ja eigentlich machen, auch um mein Englisch weiter zu festigen 
Da mein Steam auf Englisch steht, wird das Spiel wohl auch in Englisch installiert werden oder?
Und abschließend noch eine letzte Frage:
Wer von euch spielt Skyrim auf Englisch und kann etwas über die Verständlichkeit der Vertonung / der Texte sagen?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Die deutsche Fassung ist gut geworden, hab ich Vergleich zur englischen Version aber einige kleine Übersetzungsfehler gefunden. In Englisch finde ich das Spiel besser vertont, aber nur mit deutschen Untertiteln, weil manchmal die Aussprache recht schwer zu verstehen ist. 
Skyrim wird mit ner deutschen Serial auch in deutsch installiert, die englischen Dateien müssen nachträglich geladen werden. Das sind zusätzlich noch mal 1,4GB.


----------



## Arikus (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann dann aber sicher bei englischem Ton auch englischen Untertitel verwenden oder?
So mache ich es immer bei meinen Blu-rays, wenn es auf Deutsch da steht, weiß ich immernoch nicht, was er auf Englisch genuschelt hat


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln geht, hab das auch so eingestellt 
Howto: Skyrim Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln. Damit sollte es 100% funktionieren.


----------



## Arikus (1. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln geht, hab das auch so eingestellt
> Howto: Skyrim Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln. Damit sollte es 100% funktionieren.


 
Meine Frage war ja nach Englisch mit englischem Untertitel.
Wenn ich ein oder zwei Wörter nicht verstehe, kann ich sie so mitlesen. Eine sinngemäße Übersetzung ins Deutsche hilft mir da leider nicht beim Verstehen der Sprache. Ich mache das schon seit einiger Zeit so bei Filmen und anderen Spielen und es hilft mir doch ganz gut, gerade wo ich auf den IELTS Abschluss hinarbeite.

Aus deinem Link lese ich heraus, dass ich für den englischen Untertitel einfach nur das englische Sprachpaket runterladen muss und dann ist alles dabei.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach so, man sollte schon mal richtig lesen^^
Genau, die Untertitel sind bei dem DL dabei, man muss nix zusätzlich machen (außer ein Backup der deutschen Dateien).


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. Dezember 2011)

So ist es, denn bei jedem Sprachwechsel läd Steam die Files erneut herunter, immer. Bisschen ein Fail aber so oft ändert man die Sprache nicht. Leute mit ner langsamen Leitung sollten dies aber beachten.


----------



## Schnibbel (1. Dezember 2011)

Grade ne Lesben Hochzeit gefeiert. Lecker Schätzchen


----------



## Arikus (1. Dezember 2011)

Habe grad die Installation gestartet, Spiel stand direkt auf Englisch, hat also die Einstellung von Steam übernommen.

PS: meine Cyber-Monday Version hat die Vorbestellerboni mit dabei 

Hoffe die Installation ist fertig, bis ich daheim bin.


----------



## klefreak (1. Dezember 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab da auch so meine Probleme mit dem Patch...
> 
> Vor dem Patch wurde beim Spielstart meine Hardware gecheckt und alles auf sehr hoch gesetzt. Damit lief es nicht soo gut, mit dem 4GB-Patch konnte ich die Fps jedoch etwas steigern. Jetzt !nach! dem Patch (Ich habs nochmal neu installiert) wurde die Hardware beim Spielstart wieder gecheckt und alles auf ?mittel? gesetzt... Das sah natürlich total be...scheiden aus, also nochmal raus aus dem Spiel und alles auf Anschlag gedreht. Fps im Durchschnitt 15... Aaahja, 1090T und HD6950... Verrückt, oder?!
> 
> ...


 

Hab grad ein Bisschen mit dem ENB rumgespielt 
da das Game bei mir grade nicht starten wollte, testete ich rum und hab dann die ENB ini modifiziert und damit läuft das Game jetzt bei Standard.ini alles auf ULTRA + 8xAA in Weislauf bei mir mit 25 anstelle von 20 FPS !!!

FOlgende Werte hab ich in der ENB ini angepasst: (damit ist der ENB Drop bei mir derzeit weg..)


Spoiler



[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=false
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=other_d3d9.dll

[GLOBAL]
AdditionalConfigFile=enbpatch2.ini

[GAME]
SpeedHack=false

[FIX]
ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
IgnoreThreadManagement=true
IgnoreThreadPriority=true
FixGraphics=true
ReduceMemoryUsageBETA=*false*
UseDeviceInSafeMode=*false*
DeviceId=*0x6719*
VendorId=*0x1002*


die ID's hab ich von hier PCI Vendor and Device Lists 
oder über GPUZ (= Hd6950)
Save MOde hab ich deaktiviert
Memory reduce senkt performance, daher derzeit "False" 
ENB v6

mfg

ps: hoffe es hilft dir und anderen


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey Klefreak,
werd deine Enb.ini mal testen. Danke fürs Posten. Wobei 25 schon arg wenig ist... Unter 35 will ich echt ungern kommen. Was hast du denn für eine CPU und welchen Takt hat diese?

Edit: Noch aktuell? *Phenom2 X6 1055T @ 3,9Ghz (280x14)*


----------



## arkim (1. Dezember 2011)

Bah, ich bin Skyrim-geschädigt. Ich erwische mich immer öfter dabei, dass ich mit TAB aus irgendwelchen Dialogen raus will.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Bah, ich bin Skyrim-geschädigt. Ich erwische mich immer öfter dabei, dass ich mit TAB aus irgendwelchen Dialogen raus will.


 

nachdem ich gestern die Quest der Purpurnen Nirnwurz gemacht hab (Schwarzweite) höre ich in meiner realen umgebung immer dieses geräusch, sobald man in die nähe von Nirnwurz kommt... echt angsteinflößend


----------



## klefreak (1. Dezember 2011)

@ Kero

Ja, cpu ist aktuell (allerdings "nur" 3,5ghz)

die 25fps sind beim Eingang in Weißlauf mit Blick Richtung Markt und die Schmiede rechts im Bild
, wenn man dann zum Markt rauf läuft sind deutlich höher..!

außerdem gibt es einen neuen AMD driver (11.11C) der auch single GPU wieder beschleunigen soll  )

mfg

ps: diese 25 in Weißlauf genügen mir, um in den restlichen Bereichen gute fps zu  haben


----------



## Arikus (1. Dezember 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Bah, ich bin Skyrim-geschädigt. Ich erwische mich immer öfter dabei, dass ich mit TAB aus irgendwelchen Dialogen raus will.


 
Ohje, ich bin auch anfällig dafür.
Dank Minecraft weiß ich nu, dass man in anderen Spielen auch mit doppelt "W" drücken sprinten kann (BF3 z.B.)...


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

hab jetzt mal ein paar stunden mit dem neuen patch gespielt.




Schkaff schrieb:


> - das quickmenu (das fenster, wenn man die "q" taste drückt) funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß, dort lassen sich keine waffen mehr ausrüsten


 
bei mir klappts einwandfrei



Schkaff schrieb:


> - bücher kann ich nachdem ich sie lese, nicht mehr direkt liegen lassen und muss die erstmals ins inventar nehmen



meine bleiben liegen 



Schkaff schrieb:


> - beim schlösser knacken wird das schloss gleichzeitig mit dem mausklick mitgedreht (nachdem man sich drangewöhnt, wollt ichs nicht mehr missen)



ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst. auf jedenfall hat sich bei mir nach dem patch nichts geändert



Schkaff schrieb:


> - und das schlimmste, die schnellreiseoption ist ausser funktion?!?!! da wird man ja verrückt



ich kann nach wie vor reisen wohin ich will - vorrausgesetzt ich hab die orte gefunden 



Schkaff schrieb:


> - leicht veränderte menüführung im ganzen. die tab taste fungiert nicht überall als exit-führung; gold muss man jetzt per doppelklick ins inventar packen



TAB ist bei mir wie immer, Gold klappt auch noch mit einem klick



Schkaff schrieb:


> - ganz zuschweigen von der der verkrüppelten flugbahn der drachen, wurde irgendwie schlimmer


 
bei mir fliegen die drachen normal 


habe weder positive, noch negative veränderungen gemerkt. 


PS: weiß einer was genau der boni bewirkt? (angang)


----------



## Robonator (1. Dezember 2011)

Angriffe wenn der Gegner dich noch nicht gesehen hat verursachen x2 Damage


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

hmm. verdammt -.- 

also der boni an sicht ist genial  
aber hab eben die Alte Schattenrüstung gefunden (ausgerüstet) und die ist deutlich besser bis auf die Handschuhe. Dort hab ich nur doppelten schaden bei einhandwaffen. bin aber Bogenschütze 
und sets mischen will ich nicht wegen "Passender Garnitur"


----------



## Arikus (1. Dezember 2011)

Sagtmal, die haben ja an vieles gedacht, aber den gegnerischen Bogenschützen begrenzte Munition zu geben ... Naja, ich bin nu Level 2 (durchs "treffen lassen" aufgestiegen), habe 130 Pfeile und kann somit erstmal ohne Probleme jagen


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

pfeile sind im allgemeinen echt kein problem. ich hab mal vor einigen monaten gelesen, dass Pfeile angeblich ziemlich selten sein sollen und (laut bericht) "man nichtmehr mit 50 oder mehr pfeile wie in oblivion rumrennt"

naja wahr wohl nix.


----------



## Robonator (1. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> pfeile sind im allgemeinen echt kein problem. ich hab mal vor einigen monaten gelesen, dass Pfeile angeblich ziemlich selten sein sollen und (laut bericht) "man nichtmehr mit 50 oder mehr pfeile wie in oblivion rumrennt"
> 
> naja wahr wohl nix.


 
Ich glaube ich habe insgesamt ca 300 Pfeile im Inventar


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2011)

@Klefreak

Jo, den neuen 11.11c hab ich im Moment drauf. Ich hab jetzt mal AA aus gemacht(fällt mir iwie garnicht auf) und so läufts richtig gut. In deinem beschriebenen Bereich in Weißlauf hab ich somit min. 35-40FpS. Aber eins nervt noch ein wenig. Und zwar...

Ich bin noch richtig am Anfang vom Spiel und war eben in der Hühle wo man die Goldene Klaue findet. Dort hab ich ein Problem mit der Maus. Die FpS sind in der Höhle meist bei 60, aber wenn ich etwas tiefer in der Höhle bin ruckelt es beim umschauen. Die Mausbeschleunigung/Glättung hab ich in der ini deaktiviert. Habts ihr da ne Idee was das verursachen könnte? Vsync??? Wobei es in Aussenarealen oder Dörfern/Städten nicht passiert...


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe insgesamt ca 300 Pfeile im Inventar


 
so ähnlich ist es bei mir auch 

habe von eisen- und stahlpfeilen massig im inventar, die besseren (Zwergen, Vulkanglas, Deadra...) hab ich nicht so viele. aber auch um die 50. die benutze ich eher für die boss gegner und drachen 
wobei mein bogen inzwischen knapp 150 dmg macht + 10 blitz verzauberung, das mal 3 und da steht nichtmal mehr ein alter drache wenn ich ihn im schleichen erwische 

edit: 

sobald ich einnen lvl up habe kann ich meine erste bogenfertigkeit auf 5/5 skillen, aso nochmal 20% mehr


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2011)

Die Pfeile die man allein von den Gegnern bekommt sind schon zuviel für mich. Ich schmeiße regelmäßig alles aus dem Inventar. 

Habt ihr das auch das Problem das ihr zu reich seid? Ich spiele nen  Dieb, klaue also alles was ich kriegen kann. Ich hab gefühlte 1000  Goldringe im Inventar und kein Händler der Welt kauft mir die jemals  alle ab. Immer nur so 2 oder 3 Stück, schon haben die keine Kohle mehr.  Und sowas nennt sich dann Geschäftsmann 

Und wofür braucht man eigentlich Gold in dem Spiel? Ich hab inzwischen  über 50.000 und lediglich etwas für die Häuser die man kaufen kann  ausgegeben. Waffen/Rüstungen schmiede ich mir selbst, alle Rohstoffe  liegen mehrfach überall herum die ich dazu brauche.
Ich weiß schon bald nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen Edelsteinen die ich  habe, überall fliegen die rum, in meiner Bude in Weißlauf, mein Inventar  ist überfüllt, meine Kisten und Schränke platzen fast vor wertvollen  Kram. Dazu dann noch massig Waffen und Rüstungen....

Hilfe!!!


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

wie wärs wenn du alles in die truhe packst?!?! 

pfeile musst du nicht wegwerfen, die wiegen nix  
wegen "zu wenig gold bei den händlern":
skill ein wenig schmiedekunst (wurde ein paar seiten vorher erklärt wie es ganz flott geht) und dann den skill "Investor" skillen - so heißt er glaube ich. da investierst du einmalig 500 gold und alle händler haben 1000 gold mehr

edit:

und noch was: warum klust du so zeugs wie käse?


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2011)

Der Skill mit den Geld bei den Händlern gibts bei Taschendiebstahl. Und bis dahin sind es noch einige Punkte die ich ungern dafür ausgeben möchte da ich noch viele andere wichtigere Talente vorher lernen möchte.
Und ich schmeiß die Pfeile trotzdem weg, die nerven mich im Inventar, selbst wenn sie nichts wiegen. 



> und noch was: warum klust du so zeugs wie käse?


Mein Huscarl muss doch auch mal was essen. Aber jedes mal wenn ich wieder komme ist der Käse nicht angerührt, riecht wohl nach 2 Monaten auf dem Teppich nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Robonator (1. Dezember 2011)

Mal so als Info, du kannst an 3 Stellen in dem Haus deine Waffen aufhängen Übern Bett halt auch 2 Wacehn + Schild


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> *Der Skill mit den Geld bei den Händlern gibts bei Taschendiebstahl.* Und bis dahin sind es noch einige Punkte die ich ungern dafür ausgeben möchte da ich noch viele andere wichtigere Talente vorher lernen möchte.


 Antwort:


Papzt schrieb:


> Hier probier diesen Calculator mal



unten rechts -> Speech (Redekunst) dort ist der Investor


----------



## Schnibbel (2. Dezember 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Pfeile die man allein von den Gegnern bekommt  sind schon zuviel für mich. Ich schmeiße regelmäßig alles aus dem  Inventar.
> 
> Habt ihr das auch das Problem das ihr zu reich seid?  Ich spiele nen  Dieb, klaue also alles was ich kriegen kann. Ich hab  gefühlte 1000  Goldringe im Inventar und kein Händler der Welt kauft mir  die jemals  alle ab. Immer nur so 2 oder 3 Stück, schon haben die keine  Kohle mehr.  Und sowas nennt sich dann Geschäftsmann
> 
> ...


 




Hier wird dir geholfen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre für ein Mod der allen Händlern im Spiel mal das 10fache an Geld gibt, oder noch mehr. Hab nämlich das gleiche Problem, ich habe unzählige Edelsteine (durch den Skill den man durch das Sammeln der Barenziah Steine bekommt). Und es werden immer mehr, und ich finde keinen Händler der genug abkauft, weil die alle kein Geld haben


----------



## Arikus (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele ja als Khajit (diese Kitty), tagsüber kann ich die Nachtsicht mit Y für 60 Sekunden aktivieren.
Nachts schien mir die Nachtsicht permanent an zu sein, ist das normal?
So richtig dunkel ist es bei mir nie geworden, selbst um 0:10 AM nicht.

PS: zum Schleichen scheint mir leichte Rüstung besser zu sein als schwere oder?
so rein von der Logik her


----------



## Fexzz (2. Dezember 2011)

Arikus schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja als Khajit (diese Kitty), tagsüber kann ich die Nachtsicht mit Y für 60 Sekunden aktivieren.
> Nachts schien mir die Nachtsicht permanent an zu sein, ist das normal?
> So richtig dunkel ist es bei mir nie geworden, selbst um 0:10 AM nicht.
> 
> ...



Khajit's sehen nachts passiv immer besser. Sind halt Katzen 

Ja, zum schleichen ist leichte Rüstung (laut Game) besser. Man könnte natürlich mal probieren, Schwere Rüstung anzuziehen und Stiefel, die lautloses Schleichen ermöglich, ob das einen Unterschied macht zu NUR leichter Rüstung oder Schwerer Rüstung mit Boots.

Hätte ich die Mainstory nicht schon durch, würd ichs testen, aber für mich ist im Moment die Luft raus...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. Dezember 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Khajit's sehen nachts passiv immer besser. Sind halt Katzen
> 
> Ja, zum schleichen ist leichte Rüstung (laut Game) besser. Man könnte natürlich mal probieren, Schwere Rüstung anzuziehen und Stiefel, die lautloses Schleichen ermöglich, ob das einen Unterschied macht zu NUR leichter Rüstung oder Schwerer Rüstung mit Boots.
> 
> Hätte ich die Mainstory nicht schon durch, würd ichs testen, aber für mich ist im Moment die Luft raus...



Es macht schon nen Unterschied, aber mit dem Perk, was deinen Rüstungslärm dämpft geht es auch.
Schade das man die Stiefel der Bruderschaft nicht entzaubern kann


----------



## klefreak (2. Dezember 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> @Klefreak
> 
> Jo, den neuen 11.11c hab ich im Moment drauf. Ich hab jetzt mal AA aus gemacht(fällt mir iwie garnicht auf) und so läufts richtig gut. In deinem beschriebenen Bereich in Weißlauf hab ich somit min. 35-40FpS. Aber eins nervt noch ein wenig. Und zwar...
> 
> Ich bin noch richtig am Anfang vom Spiel und war eben in der Hühle wo man die Goldene Klaue findet. Dort hab ich ein Problem mit der Maus. Die FpS sind in der Höhle meist bei 60, aber wenn ich etwas tiefer in der Höhle bin ruckelt es beim umschauen. Die Mausbeschleunigung/Glättung hab ich in der ini deaktiviert. Habts ihr da ne Idee was das verursachen könnte? Vsync??? Wobei es in Aussenarealen oder Dörfern/Städten nicht passiert...


 
HAllo:

Mir genügen die FPS in diesem Bereich 

Dieses Ruckeln trotz hoher FPS hab ich selber auch schon krassest bemerkt, woran es liegt weis ich leider selber auch nicht.
In den Dungeons hab ich fast durchgängig 60fps und trotzdem ruckelt es ...
dürfte mit dem Streaming oder so zusammenhängen, denn wenn man "einmal" eine Runde gedreht hat und alles im Speicher ist, geht es bei mir flüssiger..
--> eventuell hilft es auch VSync zu deaktivieren oder den "Preloadbuffer in der Ini zu erhöhen.. (eventuell bekomms tud da etwas raus..)
der ENB läuft bei mir jetzt ohne merkbarem FPS Drop, die Beleuchtung wie auf den Videos, aber etwas düsterer wäre mein Ziel (gute Hautdarstellung) aber weniger Saturation und etwas "blauer"

mal auf ENB einlesen wie das mit der INI funktioniert und auf Patch 1.3 warten


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi Klefreak,
ich hab letztens was falsches erzählt. Hab doch die gleichen FpS wie du in dem von dir genannten Bereich. Hab das was verwechselt.

Wenn ich einmal bis Ende Dungeon laufe und wieder zurück gehe ruckelt das immernoch so derb. Naja, denke wir müssen da echt auf einen weiteren Patch warten. Wobei ich mir mal was überlegt habe... Ich hab mal vor mir jetzt ein Jahr lang keine Spiele mehr zu kaufen. Wenn eins raus kommt was mir gefällt wirds notiert und in einem Jahr fange ich an die Liste abzuarbeiten. Damit spare ich eine Menge Geld und die Spiele laufen wenn ich sie kaufe. Denke auch so ein großer Verlust wird das jetzt nicht sein ein Jahr nix neues zu zocken.  Dann kann ich auch mal wieder an meinen Casemods weiter arbeiten, hat also auch was gutes.


----------



## jumpel (2. Dezember 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Khajit's sehen nachts passiv immer besser. Sind halt Katzen
> [...]



Echt, ganz sicher?
Hab mich nämlich schon ein bisschen gewundert was es mit dieser Nachicht auf sich hat.
Also wirklich gebraucht hab ich die noch nie und ich bin jetzt Khajiit Level 25. Mich blendet sie eher wenn ich sie anhab.

Wo seht ihr denn den Vorteil dran?


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Dezember 2011)

einen wirklichen vorteil gibts wohl nicht bei der nachtsicht. man sieht auch ohne genug  und so dunkle stellen, dass man wirklich nur schwarz sieht hab ich bisher noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Deon (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
hab grad Lydia 6 Drachenschuppen aufheben lassen und als ich zu hause war um dann mit ihr zu tauschen und die teile dann zu verstauen hatte sie nur einen drachenschuppen obwohl ich mir hundertprozentig sicher bin, dass da ne 6 in klammern hinter drachenschuppen stand....ist das ein bug oder ist das normal?


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Dezember 2011)

bei 100 spielstunden gibts von mir ein kleines jubiläum 

hab mir was schönes einfallen lassen, hoffe es gefällt euch!

fehlen noch 8 stunden


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab grad Lydia 6 Drachenschuppen aufheben lassen und als ich zu hause war um dann mit ihr zu tauschen und die teile dann zu verstauen hatte sie nur einen drachenschuppen obwohl ich mir hundertprozentig sicher bin, dass da ne 6 in klammern hinter drachenschuppen stand....ist das ein bug oder ist das normal?



Bis 10 oder so, gibst du Pro "R" klick Lydia immer nur eine Drachenschuppe. Schau mal in deinem Inventar nach den anderen.


@Kero: 1 Jahr lang nichts neues Zocken geht. Aber dann brauch man auch nen paar Spiele in die man gut Zeit investieren kann. Ich hab das bisher nur mit 2 (!) Spielen geschafft, die 1 Jahr so effektiv zu Zocken das meine Freizeit damit gefüllt ist (ich habe viel!). Sind Counterstrike und World of Warcraft. 

PS: Warum nehmt ihr die olle alle mit? Ich find es nervig wenn irgendjemand hinter mir her latscht. (Außer mein Invincible Dog )


----------



## kero81 (3. Dezember 2011)

Jo, Leandros. Ich hab ja auch noch andere Hobbies.  Mal sehen wie das wird. 

Btw. wie bekomme ich nen Hund in Skyrim? Wäre schon Cool immer nen Wuff dabei zu haben...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Dezember 2011)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, Leandros. Ich hab ja auch noch andere Hobbies.  Mal sehen wie das wird.
> 
> Btw. wie bekomme ich nen Hund in Skyrim? Wäre schon Cool immer nen Wuff dabei zu haben...



Der ist Questbedingt.
Gibt iwo ne Quest wo du nen Hund finden musst, das is der.


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

Gibt auch nen Glitch, damit kann man ihn unverwundbar machen.


----------



## MaxNag (3. Dezember 2011)

ich soll mich mit Greta über einen Besuch des Tempels der Göttlichen oder so unterhalten, aber hab keinen Questmarker und die quest schon Ewigkeiten. Wo muss ich da hin?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Dezember 2011)

Isses eigentlich normal, das Schattenmähne unsterblich ist?


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Isses eigentlich normal, das Schattenmähne unsterblich ist?


 
Nahezu unsterblich, aber ja is normal


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Dezember 2011)

Dachte schon das wäre nen Bug x]
Aber ist echt praktisch, alle Feinde hämmern drauf ein und man kann einfach mal aussortieren


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

ich habs geschafft, dass meine schattenmähne beim ersten char gestorben ist


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

Schattenmähne?


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Schattenmähne?


 
Ein Pferd


----------



## Papzt (3. Dezember 2011)

Bei diesem Verhalten ist das doch garnihct so schwer?!


----------



## MaxNag (3. Dezember 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Bei diesem Verhalten ist das doch garnihct so schwer?!


 
Doch, 1 Drache+2 Riesen, Tier stirbt einfach nicht. Man muss schon nen Berg runterspringen, dann killt der Fall schaden das arme Tier. Da reicht dann auch schon ne Moderate Höhe.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> Doch, 1 Drache+2 Riesen, Tier stirbt einfach nicht. *Man muss schon nen Berg runterspringen, dann killt der Fall schaden das arme Tier.* Da reicht dann auch schon ne Moderate Höhe.


 

 

Schattenmähne ist das Pferd, dass man in der Dunklen Bruderschaft bekommt. Zu vergleichen in Oblivion mit der Schattenstute 


PS: Die erste Seite meines Tagebuchs geht in wenigen minuten Online


----------



## MaxNag (3. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Schattenmähne ist das Pferd, dass man in der Dunklen Bruderschaft bekommt. Zu vergleichen in Oblivion mit der Schattenstute
> 
> 
> PS: Die erste Seite meines Tagebuchs geht in wenigen minuten Online



wenigen Minuten ist vorbei, gibts dazu einen Link? und was für Zutaten machen einen Trank, der Verzauberung verstärkt?

Und ist das Perk Zusatzeffekt Fehlerhaft? hab den Geskillt, kann aber nichts doppelt Verzaubern. Oder kann ich nur keine bereits Verzauberte Waffe nochmal Verzaubern, und muss direkt 2 Verzauberungen wählen?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-scrolls-v-skyrim-tagebuch-eines-khajiit.html 
oder signatur 

zu den tränken kann ich dir nix sagen, alchemie ist mir wayne


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

Schattenmähne muss ich mir mal holen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Dezember 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:
			
		

> wenigen Minuten ist vorbei, gibts dazu einen Link? und was für Zutaten machen einen Trank, der Verzauberung verstärkt?
> 
> Und ist das Perk Zusatzeffekt Fehlerhaft? hab den Geskillt, kann aber nichts doppelt Verzaubern. Oder kann ich nur keine bereits Verzauberte Waffe nochmal Verzaubern, und muss direkt 2 Verzauberungen wählen?



Musst direkt 2 auswählen.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

lohnt sich auf jedenfall  das pferd hält (im normalfall) ewig und 3 tage 
ist ein perfekter tank und noch was:



Spoiler



damit lässt sich sehr gut einhand/zweihand trainieren: einfach die schwierigkeit auf Meister stellen und dann am besten einen eisendolch nehmen (wenig schaden, sehr schnell) und auf das pferd einkloppen 
dadurch steigt er skill und das pfers stirbt sowieso nie bei dem wenigen dmg


----------



## mMn (3. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Schattenmähne irgendwo abzustellen, damit sie einem nicht ständig, beim Schnellreisen usw., folgt? Mich nervt das Tier langsam gewaltig, will es aber auch nicht töten.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

soviel ich weiß kann man sein pferd nicht abstellen.

du könntest mal bei einem Stall nachfragen, ob man das unterstellen kann.


----------



## MaxNag (3. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dazu noch den Schrei Elementare Raserei und du hackst da drauf ein wie ein Bekloppter.

Und das mit den Verzauberungen hätte ich vorher wissen sollen =( meine Schöne Rüstung. Mach mir jetzt eine Ebenerz-Rüstung fürs Schmieden und Alchemie. Noch ne Drachen oder Deadra Rüstung dafür opfere ich nicht.


----------



## M.O.S (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte heute nach Windhelm rein aber die Brücke hat keine Texturen und ich komme nicht rüber. Was nee *******...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

M.O.S schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte heute nach Windhelm rein aber die Brücke hat keine Texturen und ich komme nicht rüber. Was nee *******...



Speichern, neuladen, sollte dann gehen.
Bei mir war heute die Wassertextur weg xD


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauche mal etwas Aufklärung bezüglich des Schmiedens. 

Ich habe meinen Schmiede-Skill auf 63 gebracht und kann aktuell arkane Rüstungen und Waffen verbessern. Das habe ich natürlich auch gleich genutzt und das Ergebnis ist gerade bei Rüstungen (von 42 auf 100) sehr deutlich. Hinter allen verbesserten Gegenständen (Zwergenrüstung / Nord-Zweihänder) steht nun "erlesen". So weit so gut. Ich würde einige Gegenstände gerne weiter verbessern, was aber nicht funktioniert, denn das Spiel liefert oben links eine kleine Fehlermeldung (...fehlt die erforderliche Fertigkeit). 

1. Um welche Fertigkeit kann es sich denn da handeln?
2. Liegt es am aktuellen Level des Charakters -> 22
3. Was kommt nach erlesen? ... -> ... -> ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

Je höher der Schmiede Skill, desto höher kannst du deine Sachen verbessern.
Ich glaube es kommt noch exquisit episch und legendär.


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Je höher der Schmiede Skill, desto höher kannst du deine Sachen verbessern.
> Ich glaube es kommt noch exquisit episch und legendär.


 
Legendär kannst du dann mit dem Schmiedetrank nocheinmal höher Schmieden. Und irgendwo gabs ne Anleitung wo man seine Sachen bis ins extremste hochschmieden kann. Schwert mit 400DMG und so


----------



## Nichtrauscher (4. Dezember 2011)

Bin ein wenig enttäuscht von der Drachenrüstung. Zumindest was den Harnisch betrifft. Habe einen Ebenerz-Panzer mit 190 Rüstungswert geschmiedet. (Habe halt noch einen Trank für stärkere Verbesserungen vorher getrunken und benutze auch die Ork-Handschuhe, die einen Bonus auf Schmieden bringen) Der Drachenpanzer hat ja auf Legendär nun einen geringeren Wert. Dachte, das wäre schon noch eine Steigerung.
Und wie ist das bei Euch mit den Bögen? Habe einen Ebenerz Bogen gerade mal auf 44 verbessern können. Welcher ist noch besser? Daedra? Oder Glas?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Legendär kannst du dann mit dem Schmiedetrank nocheinmal höher Schmieden. Und irgendwo gabs ne Anleitung wo man seine Sachen bis ins extremste hochschmieden kann. Schwert mit 400DMG und so



Ist eigentlich leicht.
Verzaubern auf 100 skillen, die Fähigkeiten-Perks nutzen und ne komplette Ausrüstung mit Schmiedebonus machen, dann noch den Trank einschmeißen und ab gehts.
Meine Daedraschwerter haben imo jeweils 140 Dmg (Einhandkampf auf 100), jetzt skille ich verzaubern xD

Der Daedrabogen ist stärker.


----------



## MaxNag (4. Dezember 2011)

Nichtrauscher schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig enttäuscht von der Drachenrüstung. Zumindest was den Harnisch betrifft. Habe einen Ebenerz-Panzer mit 190 Rüstungswert geschmiedet. (Habe halt noch einen Trank für stärkere Verbesserungen vorher getrunken und benutze auch die Ork-Handschuhe, die einen Bonus auf Schmieden bringen) Der Drachenpanzer hat ja auf Legendär nun einen geringeren Wert. Dachte, das wäre schon noch eine Steigerung.
> Und wie ist das bei Euch mit den Bögen? Habe einen Ebenerz Bogen gerade mal auf 44 verbessern können. Welcher ist noch besser? Daedra? Oder Glas?


 
Am besten ist Deadra. Und bei den Rüstungen hat mich das vorher auch genervt, dass Deadra besser war als Drache, aber ab 567 Rüstungswert hat man 80% Reduktion des Schadens, und ab da verbessert sich das nicht mehr, auch wenn man mehr Rüstungswert hat. Komm mit meiner Drachenrüstung jetzt ohne Schild genau auf 567^^ 

Hab mir auch dick meine  Waffen/Rüstungen vorhin verbessert. Hab aber falsches Amulett getragen beim Tränke erstellen(28 statt 29%), der Schmiedentrank hat dann aber nur 146 statt 147% verbessert. Ist wahrscheinlich nurn paar dmg unterschied, aber schon blöd gelaufen. =/


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich leicht.
> Verzaubern auf 100 skillen, die Fähigkeiten-Perks nutzen und ne komplette Ausrüstung mit Schmiedebonus machen, dann noch den Trank einschmeißen und ab gehts.
> Meine Daedraschwerter haben imo jeweils 140 Dmg (Einhandkampf auf 100), jetzt skille ich verzaubern xD
> 
> Der Daedrabogen ist stärker.


 
Naja ich finde das nicht so toll, das macht doch gar kein Spaß mehr


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Dezember 2011)

Update meines Blogs!

Schaut rein 

Link in der Signatur


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Je höher der Schmiede Skill, desto höher kannst du deine Sachen verbessern.
> Ich glaube es kommt noch exquisit episch und legendär.



Gibt es denn eine Liste die zeigt, was man mit 70/80/90/100 schmieden kann? Ich habe so etwas noch nicht gefunden und habe auch keinen Spaß daran, den Skill mit Dolchen auf 100 zu bringen. Bis auf 60 habe ich das jetzt immer mal nebenbei gemacht, aber nun soll es auch gut sein. Meinen Spaß möchte ich bei dem Spiel ja nicht verlieren.



Robonator schrieb:


> Legendär kannst du dann mit dem Schmiedetrank nocheinmal höher Schmieden. Und irgendwo gabs ne Anleitung wo man seine Sachen bis ins extremste hochschmieden kann. Schwert mit 400DMG und so



...und wo ist irgendwo? Ich habe noch nichts gefunden. Magst du noch einmal nachsehen?


----------



## jumpel (4. Dezember 2011)

In Rifton sitzt oft ein Bettler am Marktplatz dem ich ab und zu ne Münze gebe. 
Darauf erhalte ich "Geschenk aus Nächstenliebe" doch das ist nicht in meinem Inventar bzw. könnt ihr mir sagen um was es sich da handelt?


Hatte außerdem grad nen fiesen crash.
Ein freeze im Spiel, dann über Taskmanager raus (s. Screenshots).
Das Spiel lief heute über den Tag auch schon immer mal wieder sehr langsam. Also für ne Sekunde 5fps und viel Festplattengeratter. Und vorhin wars eben ganz vorbei. Hoffe das wird jetzt nicht zur Gewohnheit.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> Darauf erhalte ich "Geschenk aus Nächstenliebe" doch das ist nicht in meinem Inventar bzw. könnt ihr mir sagen um was es sich da handelt?


 Schau mal bei Magie unter aktive Effekte nach...


----------



## Placebo (5. Dezember 2011)

> ...und wo ist irgendwo? Ich habe noch nichts gefunden. Magst du noch einmal nachsehen?


Höher als Legendär geht nicht, über 400 Schaden aber schon klick
Finde ich persönlich aber Quatsch, weil es 1. den Spielspaß trübt und 2. dich ein Magier immer noch weghauen kann. Du kannst 2 Drachen, 5 Riesen und 3 Mammuts auf einmal killen und scheiterst dann an einem einzigen Pyromanten mit seinen zwei Novizenmagiern 

Den Schmiedeskill habe ich bis Level 90 mit Trainern und Eisendolchen gemacht, 100 ist es dann auch so geworden. Waffen und Rüstungen konnte ich mit ~92 (+-1) auf Legendär aufbessern.

Da sollte Beth noch nachbessern: warum bringt mir ein Eisendolch im Fortschritt genauso viel, wie ein Daedrischer Kriegshammer?!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Dezember 2011)

Das kenne ich nur zu gut >__<
Einen Alten Drachen zerlege ich mit 2 starken Angriffen, aber 3 blöde Novizenzauberer mit Eiszaubern zerlegen mich ASAP


----------



## Arikus (5. Dezember 2011)

Als Bogenschütze müsste ich aber gut gegen solche Zauberer ankommen oder?

Und gibt es später große Nachteile, wenn ich 1Hand weglasse? Da ist meine Fertigkeit immernoch bei ~25 oder so, während Bogen auf 43 und Schleichen auf 58 ist. Leichte Rüstung habe ich zusammen mit der Heilen-Fähigkeit auf ~30 gebracht, indem ich mich von einem Bogenschützen habe beschießen lassen. Gab auch gut Pfeile


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein letzter char war ein reiner bogenschütze und ich muss sagen es war viel zu leicht!
Wenn ich einen  Zauberer gesehen habe, habe ich immer vesucht ihn zuerst zu töten, damit er mir keine probleme bereitet


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Mein letzter char war ein reiner bogenschütze und ich muss sagen es war viel zu leicht!
> Wenn ich einen Zauberer gesehen habe, habe ich immer vesucht ihn zuerst zu töten, damit er mir keine probleme bereitet


 
Aber ein Bogenschütze braucht doch auch gewissen Skill im Nahkampf?
Oder wie streckst du sonst 3 Kämpfer auf engem Raum nieder?


----------



## Arikus (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann doch im Nahkampf auch den Bogen nutzen.
Notfalls zauber ich mir einen Geisterwolf herbei, der lenkt die Gegner auch gut ab, den Rest übernimmt dann meine Lydia 
Habe bei Level 18: 150 Mana, 180 Leben und 140 Ausdauer (oder so ähnlich, kann hier grad nicht nachschauen).

Mein erster Char, habe keinen Plan, was ich wo wie viel brauche 
Will nur nicht direkt sterben, aber irgendwann auch mal diese Frost und Feuerrunen zaubern können und die kosten ja ~210 Mana.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein Bogenschütze braucht doch auch gewissen Skill im Nahkampf?
> Oder wie streckst du sonst 3 Kämpfer auf engem Raum nieder?



Habe null nahkampf geskillt. Mit ~120 dmg bei meinem dremora bogen +10 blitz das ganze mal 3 + x2 dmg durch meine schattenhandschuhe (gesamt ca. 720 dmg (ohne blitz, weiß nicht ob das mit verrechnet wird)) brauche ich selbst auf Experte  einen schuss und der gegner ist tot. Sogar drachen und riesen/mammuts. Einzig die draugrfürsten überleben nach einem schuss 

Bei mehreren gegner: schießen,  verstecken, schießen,  verstecken....


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim im echten Leben: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

haha wie geil  was is das für 'ne kugel?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich bin noch ganz am Anfang und hab schon ein kleines Problem wo ich nicht weiterkomme. Ich soll für den Jarl so einen Drachenstein holen und ich bin in dieser Höhler auf dem Wald und da gibt es einen Hebel und 3 steintafeln die man drehen muss ( schlange, Fisch, Adler) aber egal wie ich die drehe, ich kann das Tor nicht öffnen. Wisst ihr was ich da machen muss?


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin noch ganz am Anfang und hab schon ein kleines Problem wo ich nicht weiterkomme. Ich soll für den Jarl so einen Drachenstein holen und ich bin in dieser Höhler auf dem Wald und da gibt es einen Hebel und 3 steintafeln die man drehen muss ( schlange, Fisch, Adler) aber egal wie ich die drehe, ich kann das Tor nicht öffnen. Wisst ihr was ich da machen muss?


 
schau dich mal in dem raum um. irgendwo müssen bilder sein. 
kleiner tipp:



Spoiler



direkt über dem tor sind die 3 bilder. die sind etwa 3-eckig angeordnet. oben links ist der erste drehstein, unten der zweite und oben rechts der dritte


----------



## Arikus (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Code ist so immer irgendwo versteckt scheint mir.

kommende Kombinationsschlösser:


Spoiler



Bei der goldenen Klaue (golden claw) habe ich alles durchprobiert, bis es ging, bei der Saphir Klaue habe ich dann die ähnlichen Wandbilder im Gang entdeckt 
mehr habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

Arikus schrieb:


> Der Code ist so immer irgendwo versteckt scheint mir.
> 
> kommende Kombinationsschlösser:
> 
> ...



1.) Die Codes sind IMMER versteckt. Manchmal sogar direkt hinter dem drehschalter oder in einem anderen raum
2.) wie wärs wenn du dir die klaue mal im inventar genauer anschaust? 
3.) Auf dich kommt noch Ebenerz,- Elfenbeinklaue zu und noch bestimmt 5 weitere, von denen ich mir die namen nicht merke


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> schau dich mal in dem raum um. irgendwo müssen bilder sein.
> kleiner tipp:
> 
> * SPOILER *



Alles klar danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

ich helfe gerne


----------



## Arikus (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab grad gemerkt, dass die NPCs sehr empfindlich auf Bogenschüsse reagieren 

Ich schieße einen Magier an und verstecke mich.
Der Magier läuft in meine Richtung, kurz bevor er mich sieht, versuche ich ihn noch einmal zu treffen und verfehle ihn.
Danach läuft der Magier genau da hin, wo der Pfeil gelandet ist.

Super Sache zum Ablenken


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2011)

Arikus schrieb:


> Ich hab grad gemerkt, dass die NPCs sehr empfindlich auf Bogenschüsse reagieren
> 
> Ich schieße einen Magier an und verstecke mich.
> Der Magier läuft in meine Richtung, kurz bevor er mich sieht, versuche ich ihn noch einmal zu treffen und verfehle ihn.
> ...


 
Noch besser ist: 



Spoiler



der eine Shout namens "throw voice", von dem man gleich alle drei Worte zusammen findet - damit schickt man seine Stimme an die nächste Wand, wo dann ein fröhliches "hey, ugly!" oder ähnliches ertönt und die Gegner auf sich zieht ^^


----------



## arkim (6. Dezember 2011)

Mal blöde Frage:



Spoiler



Ich habe nun mit Ulfrics Armee Einsamkeit besiegt. Er hat ne Rede gehalten, sich bei mir bedankt, will sich einmal einer Wahl zum Großkönig stellen.


Ja und nu? Bin ich jetzt fertig? War das die Mainquest?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Mal blöde Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gut möglich ^^
Ich hab mir noch gar nicht die Mühe gemacht - die Mainquests sind in TES-Spielen traditionell eher schwach.


----------



## Placebo (6. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Mainquest ist das nicht - das Ende fand ich aber auch komisch...


----------



## arkim (6. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie war diese Solitude-Quest auch buggy:


Spoiler



Ich wurde ja von Ulfric gefragt, ob ich den Soldaten (oder Statthalter oder so) umbringen will worauf ich antwortete, "Genug getötet" für heute. Dann sind Ulfric und der Heermeister da auf den Typ zu und haben NICHTS gemacht. Also habe ich den Typen doch erlegt und erst dann gings weiter.


Ulfric schleimt ja irgendwie zu pathetisch in seinen Reden, dann noch die Infos bzgl. seiner Schreie... ob ich mich da mal nicht auf die falsche Seite geschlagen habe... Zumal ich ein Elf bin...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 06.12.2011 um 19:18 ----------

Wo kann man eigentlich überall heiraten? Also mir ist bekannt, dass


Spoiler



man in Rifton in dem Maratempel einen Quest bekommt und wenn man den löst, wird man da sicher auch heiraten können.


Gehts auch noch in anderen Orten über andere Wege?

Was kosten Häuser so? Ich will eines kaufen. Habe derzeit so 5000 Gold. Gibts da was?


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Dezember 2011)

man kann nur im Tempel von MAra heiraten in Rifton.

die Quest mit den Sturmmäntel gegen Kaiserlichen ist nicht die hauptquest. das ist der Bürgerkrieg 

Die hauptquuest ist ALduin töten und damit Himmelsrand vor den drachen zu beschützen


----------



## Placebo (6. Dezember 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Was kosten Häuser so? Ich will eines kaufen. Habe derzeit so 5000 Gold. Gibts da was?


 Das in Weißlauf kostet 5000, das in Markath 8000, so weit ich weiß. Ohne Einrichtung natürlich^^ Du kannst aber auch zu deiner/m Geliebten ziehen.


----------



## Klutten (6. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Erklärung, welche Seele in welchen Seelenstein passt? Ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass z.B. eine Abgeschworenen-Seele nicht mal in den größten Seelenstein passt. Ich möchte aber auch nicht permanent auf die Suche nach Wölfen oder Draugr gehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Dezember 2011)

Abgeschworene sind Humanoide und müssten daher schwarze Seelensteine brauchen.
Eine Auflistung der Seelengrößen würde mir spontan nicht einfallen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2011)

Zwei schwarze Seelensteine habe ich. Da muss ich nach dem Frühstück gleich mal nachsehen, ob diese leer sind.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja, den Bürgerkrieg fand ich auch etwas....nunja.
Da hätte man sich bei der Inzenierung etwas mehr mühe geben können.

Hab mich btw auf die Seite der der Legion geschlagen (Dunkelelf), die Sturmmäntel waren mir zu ausländerfeindlich 

Hat jemand eigentlich ne Ahnung, mit welcher Seele ich Azuras Stern füllen kann?
Menschen scheinen nicht zu gehen und Drachen wiederstehen immer Seelenfalle.


----------



## cap82 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch auf die Seite der Sturmmãntel geraten und hab den Krieg gegen Weißlauf geführt, obwohl ich das eigentlich garnicht wollte...  
Bin als Rasse nämlich Kaiserlicher... 
Kann man sich irgendwie wieder auf die andere Seite schagen oder muss ich jetzt die Sturmmantel Quest abschließen? Die wollen ja jetzt gegen alles Krieg führen und Himmelsrand "befreien".


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich ne Ahnung, mit welcher Seele ich Azuras Stern füllen kann?
> Menschen scheinen nicht zu gehen und Drachen wiederstehen immer Seelenfalle.


 
Ich hab bisher alles bis auf Drachen und Menschen/Elfen/Argonier/Khajit/Orks reinbekommen!


----------



## arkim (7. Dezember 2011)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf die Seite der Sturmmãntel geraten und hab den Krieg gegen Weißlauf geführt, obwohl ich das eigentlich garnicht wollte...
> Bin als Rasse nämlich Kaiserlicher...
> Kann man sich irgendwie wieder auf die andere Seite schagen oder muss ich jetzt die Sturmmantel Quest abschließen? Die wollen ja jetzt gegen alles Krieg führen und Himmelsrand "befreien".


 Ich frage mich, ob das nicht fast egal ist. Du führst ein paar Schlachten gegen diverse Festungen (so 3) und Einsamkeit. Danach hält Ulfric eine Rede und alle gehen ihrer Wege. Sehr seltsam. Danach kannste ja sowieso machen, was Du willst und (ich glaube) Du kannst Dich auch immer anschließen, wem Du willst. Und die Schlachten sind auch egal. Gegen Weißlauf haste vielleicht schon gemacht. Hinterher ist ein bißchen was kaputt, aber sonst alles wie gehabt.

*Kann mir mal jemand einen Hinweis geben, was es mit den Seelen auf sich hat?* Ich habe mit Seelensteinen nie was gemacht, ich weiß weder, wie das geht noch wofür das gut ist. Ich habe jetzt auch Azuras Stern und eine Begleiterin mit cooler Stimme, aber mit dem Stern kann ich nix anfangen, außer verkaufen...


----------



## cap82 (7. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst z.B. einen schwarzen gefüllten Seelenstein mit Zauberer Falions Hilfe dazu verwenden, dich vom Vampirismus zu heilen. Er braucht den Seelenstein für das Ritual. Sonst hab ich bisher auch keinen gebraucht.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> *Kann mir mal jemand einen Hinweis geben, was es mit den Seelen auf sich hat?* Ich habe mit Seelensteinen nie was gemacht, ich weiß weder, wie das geht noch wofür das gut ist. Ich habe jetzt auch Azuras Stern und eine Begleiterin mit cooler Stimme, aber mit dem Stern kann ich nix anfangen, außer verkaufen...


 
Du benötigst Seelensteine, um magische Artefakte wieder aufzuladen. Wenn du leere Seelensteine findest, benötigst du z.B. eine Waffe mit der Fähigkeit "Bindung", damit du die Steine mit der passenden Seele füllen kannst. ...und die richtige Kombination Seele/Stein ist ja gerade mein Problem, was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Danger Mouse (7. Dezember 2011)

Also Seelensteine braucht man um Rüstungen oder Waffen zu verzaubern. 

An so nen Verzauberungstisch gehen, dort kann man wählen zwischen entzaubern (um überhaupt Verzauberungen zu kennen) und verzaubern. 
Fürs Verzaubern braucht man drei Dinge. Den Gegenstand, die Eigenschaft, die man auf dem Gegenstand haben will und eben nen Seelenstein. Die größe des Seelensteins bestimmt zusammen mit dem Perk Verzaubern/ Enchanting wie stark die Eigenschaft auf der Waffe/ Rüstung wird.

Und dann kann man mit Seelensteinen noch seine verzauberten Waffen aufladen.

In normale Seelensteine passen je nach größe nur Tiere und Monster. Menschenseelen kann man nur in schwarze Seelensteine sperren. Die geben dafür die größte Energie und damit die besten Verzauberungen.


€: Mist, zu langsam getippert 

@ Klutten:

Ich meine, dass es für Oblivion mal ne Liste der passenden Seelen zu Steinen gab. Mal bei Nirn.de gucken z.B.
Und Trolle und Minotauren passten damals nur in große Seelensteine, ergo jetzt vielleicht Trolle und Riesen. Menschen wie gesagt nur in schwarze und für die ganz kleinen Steine mal nen Skeever oder ne Spinne platt plätten. So könntest du dich da mal ran machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2011)

Azuras Stern hat zwei verschiedene Versionen, je nach dem wie man den Quest abgeschlossen hat: einmal "Azuras Stern" - damit lassen sich nur Kreaturen fangen; und dann noch "Azuras schwarzer Stern" - damit lassen sich nur Humanoide fangen (d.h. man fängt immer eine mächtige Seele  )

In der Tierwelt sind Mammuts die beste Quelle für mächtige Seelen, Riesen haben nur große Seelen. Drachenseelen lassen sich gar nicht einfangen, die absorbiert man ja schließlich selbst um Schreie damit freizuschalten.


----------



## Danger Mouse (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab gelesen und noch nicht selbst probiert, dass man mit dem schwarzen Azurastern auch geringere Seelen fangen kann. Nicht nur humanoide. Soll ja wie ein schwarzer Seelenstein funktionieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2011)

Danger Mouse schrieb:


> Hab gelesen und noch nicht selbst probiert, dass man mit dem schwarzen Azurastern auch geringere Seelen fangen kann. Nicht nur humanoide. Soll ja wie ein schwarzer Seelenstein funktionieren.


 
Nö, das wird einem im Spiel auch ausführlich erklärt - keine "weißen" Seelen mehr (Tiere etc.) sondern nur noch schwarze. Wenns einem lieber ist kann man aber auch den normalen Azura-Stern bekommen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt nach einer schweren Entscheidung, wobei für die kleineren Seelen auch eine einfache Waffe ausreicht. Wird man denn im Laufe des Quests auf den Ausgang hingewiesen, sodass man nicht an der Entscheidung "schwarz/weiß" vorbei schliddert?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer schweren Entscheidung, wobei für die kleineren Seelen auch eine einfache Waffe ausreicht. Wird man denn im Laufe des Quests auf den Ausgang hingewiesen, sodass man nicht an der Entscheidung "schwarz/weiß" vorbei schliddert?


 Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe nicht.
Zumindest habe ich das nicht mitbekommen und darf jetzt mit dem weißen Stern rumrennen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2011)

Also das ist so: 



Spoiler



Man kann entweder mit Azuras Hilfe den Stern von der Seele des Nekromanten befreien - dann bekommt man den normalen Stern. Das wird einem nicht näher erklärt von Azuras Priesterin, Azura erwähnt es vielleicht selbst... 
Oder man geht zu einem Magier in Winterhold, der einem ebenfalls dabei helfen kann - dabei wird dann Azuras Stern umgewandelt in den schwarzen Stern und sozusagen "entweiht". Die Azura-Priesterin ist dann auch nicht mehr gut auf einen zu sprechen ^^
Der Magier erklärt jedenfalls vorher dass der Stern dann nur noch für schwarze Seelen verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2011)

Dann kann man die Quest also normal abschließen und das Item danach jederzeit umwandeln? Sehr gut.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nochmal ein Problem, ich bin immer noch in diesem Grab wo ich diese Klaue finden muss und wenn ich die hab gehe ich raus aus dem Tempel um sie zum Jarl zu bringen aber dann geht der Questpfeil wieder in die Höhle. Ich bin nochmal von Anfang an durch die Höhle gelaufen um die Quest zu erfüllen aber es passiertevwieder das selbe.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Dezember 2011)

schau mal in deinem questlog (taste J) nach was du machen musst.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab in einer Komplettlösung jetzt gelesen das ich einem scellet fürsten eine Steintafel abnehmen muss. Ich errinere mich auch das am Ende einer war, der besonders stark war. Muss ich alkes nochmal machen? Weil beim 2. Durchlauf war der nicht mehr da.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Dezember 2011)

*Patch 1.3 ist da.*


----------



## Danger Mouse (7. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nö, das wird einem im Spiel auch ausführlich erklärt - keine "weißen" Seelen mehr (Tiere etc.) sondern nur noch schwarze. Wenns einem lieber ist kann man aber auch den normalen Azura-Stern bekommen.


 
Nur zur Info, ich habe das mit dem schwarzen Azurastern grad mal probiert. Hab nen Hirsch getötet, dessen Seele ist jetzt im Stern. Eine Hirschseele ist übrigens armselig...

Funktioniert also doch. Damit ist wohl der schwarze Stern von Azura die bessere Wahl, wenn man die Quest macht.


----------



## max00 (7. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Patch 1.3 ist da.*



Und er verursacht bei mir mehr Grafikfehler denn je!
Dem wird noch nachgegangen!


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
also bei mir läufts besser als vorher. Glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Placebo (7. Dezember 2011)

Im Januar wissen wir, welches Monster welche Seele hat (kann dann jeder im Creation Kit nachschauen) . Der Draugr Todesfürst dürfte auch noch eine mächtige Seele besitzen.


> Nur zur Info, ich habe das mit dem schwarzen Azurastern grad mal  probiert. Hab nen Hirsch getötet, dessen Seele ist jetzt im Stern. Eine  Hirschseele ist übrigens armselig...


Also hat keiner wirkliche Nachteile (der Schwarze ist nur flexibler), ich verwende den immer, um mein Schwert wieder aufzuladen. Dann muss ich schon keine anderen Seelensteine mit mir herumtragen.

Edit:


> *Patch 1.3 ist da.*


Ach du Sch****! Skyrim 4GB läuft nicht und normal läuft es auch nicht  Mit dem neuen Patch kann ich das Spiel nicht einmal starten. Beth, lasst doch endlich diese Patches, ein bugloses Spiel war noch nie euer Ding und wird es warscheinlich auch nicht sein. Ich patche auf 1.1 zurück, das ging wenigstens, komplett ohne Fehler - 1.2 und 1.3 haben das Spiel nur verschlimmbessert. Bei Skyrim 3.7 riskier ich noch einmal einen Blick auf die aktuelle Lage (gefühlt dürfte diese Patchstufe dann 2 Wochen nach Weihnachten eingetreten sein)


----------



## arkim (8. Dezember 2011)

*Habe ein bißchen den Überblick verloren. Welchen Quests will ich folgen, wo will ich welche machen? Hat jemand einen roten Faden für mich*
Also ich suche so nach Hauptquesten. Ich habe sehr viele im Questlog stehen, aber ich weiß nicht, was wichtig ist. Im Prinzip habe ich mit Ulfric den Bürgerkrieg gegen die Kaiserlichen gemacht, das ist nun einfach erledigt, als wenn nichts wäre. Hauptaufgabe soll wohl sein, einen bestimmten Drachen zu erledigen?! Bitte mal Tipps.

*Verzaubern, Schmieden, Alchemie - mache ich nicht*
Habe ich in RPGs bisher noch nie gemacht. Entgeht mir was? Habt Ihr da echt Spaß dran? Warum? Mir kommt das so vor, dass man ohnehin schon viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringt, und diese Angelegenheiten aber nur Zeit vergeuden, weil man ja Zaubertränke im Prinzip sowieso überall finden kann.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2011)

Ohne schmiedekunst wirst du es sehr schwer haben. Das ist sicher.

Die hauptquest besteht darin, dass du Alduin tötest und damit Himmelsrand vor den drachen rettest.


----------



## Danger Mouse (8. Dezember 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> Also hat keiner wirkliche Nachteile (der Schwarze ist nur flexibler), ich verwende den immer, um mein Schwert wieder aufzuladen. Dann muss ich schon keine anderen Seelensteine mit mir herumtragen.


 
Na ich würde es so sagen, der normale ist gut, der schwarze besser und die erste Wahl. Zumindest unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass eben die Seelen von Humanoiden Bestandteil der besten Verzauberergebnisse sind. Wenn man nur Ladungen damit auffrischt, ist es sicherlich egal. 



arkim schrieb:


> *Verzaubern, Schmieden, Alchemie - mache ich nicht*
> Habe ich in RPGs bisher noch nie gemacht. Entgeht mir was? Habt Ihr da echt Spaß dran? Warum? Mir kommt das so vor, dass man ohnehin schon viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringt, und diese Angelegenheiten aber nur Zeit vergeuden, weil man ja Zaubertränke im Prinzip sowieso überall finden kann.


 
Im Grunde musst du das nicht machen. Es ist nur schwerer, sich eine gute Rüstung zusammen zusuchen. So könntest du dir eine selbst erschaffen, die Materialien findet man sicherlich schneller als fertige Rüstungsteile. Und die Verzauberungen kannst du dir dann auch selbst aussuchen, statt dich auf dein Glück zu verlassen, irgendwann dein Wunschteil zu finden. Dazu kommt dann noch die Verbesserung der Teile an der Werkbank.

Was mich da mal interessieren würde, kann man denn mit Schmieden bei 100 aber ohne Perks trotzdem alle Rüstungen und Waffen bis zu einem gewissen Punkt verbessern? Klar ist, dass man nicht das Maximum raus holen kann. Aber bei den Punkten, die man sparen könnte, würde dem ein oder anderen vielleicht auch die Hälfte an Verbesserungspotential reichen...

Bei Alchemie bin ich deiner Meinung, das bringt bei den ganzen Tränken nicht viel. Wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Tränke man herstellen könnte, die man so nie oder viel zu selten finde könnte.


----------



## Arikus (8. Dezember 2011)

Habe Schmieden, Alchi und Verzaubern auch nur nebenbei gemacht.
Dafür habe ich bereits ein Teil, welches ich mit Verzauberungen so nicht herstellen kann, lässt sich auch nicht entzaubern (will ich bei dem Aussehen auch nicht)
Krosis Mask, Lockpicking, Alchemy and Archery are 20% better.
Stiefel habe ich welche mit 25% besseres schleichen gefunden


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2011)

Danger Mouse schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich da mal interessieren würde, kann man denn mit Schmieden bei 100 aber ohne Perks trotzdem alle Rüstungen und Waffen bis zu einem gewissen Punkt verbessern? Klar ist, dass man nicht das Maximum raus holen kann. Aber bei den Punkten, die man sparen könnte, würde dem ein oder anderen vielleicht auch die Hälfte an Verbesserungspotential reichen....



Pro 10er stufe kannst du dein rüsungsteil oder waffe um eine stufe weiter verbessern - vorrausgesetzt das teil macht es mit - meine schattemrüstung aus der Bruderschaft kann man nur bis "erlesen" verbessern. Dazu brauchst du keine perks


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Dezember 2011)

Arikus schrieb:


> Habe Schmieden, Alchi und Verzaubern auch nur nebenbei gemacht.
> Dafür habe ich bereits ein Teil, welches ich mit Verzauberungen so nicht herstellen kann, lässt sich auch nicht entzaubern (will ich bei dem Aussehen auch nicht)
> Krosis Mask, Lockpicking, Alchemy and Archery are 20% better.
> Stiefel habe ich welche mit 25% besseres schleichen gefunden


 Krosis gehört zum "Set" der 8 Drachenpriester-Masken, die brauchst du für was Bestimmtes im Spiel, ist logisch dass man die Dinger nicht durch Entzaubern zerstören kann ... man sollte sie aber auch nicht verkaufen, sondern alle 8 sammeln.


----------



## max00 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok, mittlerweile hat sich die Situation mit dem neuen Patch gebessert - war wohl Xfire im Hintergrund, welches mir die Probleme verursacht hat!
Aber so generelle Probleme (wie das Abstürzen nach unterschiedlichen Zeiten) sind immer noch nicht behoben... gut dass sich die Ladezeiten in Grenzen halten und dass ich oft speicher!


----------



## cap82 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Abstürze hatte ich auch regelmäßig. Seit ich den 4GB Mod benutze, is Ruhe.


----------



## Klutten (8. Dezember 2011)

Muss man den eigentlich nur einmalig ausführen, oder darüber auch das Spiel starten?


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier 

aber für Skyrim muss man sich anmelden 

Möchte mal gleich anmerken dass ich sehr begeistert bin von Skyrim und schon 100 Spielstunden hinter mir habe (naja kann man positiv oder negativ sehen)

Um mal ein paar Fragen zu beantworten.

@klutten: Ich starte das immer mit der 4GB Exe. Wenn ich es mit der normalen Exe starte dann läuft das Spiel scheinbar nur mit 2 GB.

wegen den Tränken: Ich habe bisher auch tränke gebraut die zb. +24 Gesundheitspunkte geben und dann noch + 1 Gesundheit für 10 Sekunden oder so z.b. diese fand ich bisher nirgends im Spiel.

@arkim: Das ist schwer zu sagen weil man nicht weiß wo bzw. wie weit du bist. Im Normalfall hat die Hauptquest immer was mit den Graubärten zu tun die man auf dem Hals der Welt findet (großer Berg).

Die Häuser kann man in Skyrim meist erst kaufen wenn man bestimmte Questreihen für die Jarls erledigt hat. Ich kann z.b. nur in Weislauf und Brinsheim (Hoffe das heisst so^^) ein Haus erstehen bis jetzt. Das Haus in Weislauf kostet 5000 Gold und die Einrichtung ca 1500 Gold. Das in Brinsheim kostet 12000 Gold und die Einrichtung noch mal so ca. 10000 Gold. Ist aber viel größer und bietet mehr ansehnliche Sachen wie ein Waffenkammer (Wo Vitrinen für die Waffen rumstehen, Puppen denen man Rüstung anziehen kann etc.)

Hab auch mal ne Frage weiß jemand ob der Bücherregalbug beseitigt wurde? Danke im vorraus.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2011)

Was genau meinst du mit Bücherregalbug?

PS: willkommen im Forum.


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Energy,

also ich hatte das bekannte Problem auch das die Bücheregale nicht mehr richtig funktionierten. Man kann/konnte nur noch einmal Bücher reinhauen. Wenn man zuviele ins Regal stellte dann verschwanden diese, bei zu wenig und dann später versuchen aufzufüllen funktionierte das Regal gar nicht mehr. Zudem konnte man dann die Bücher nicht mehr nehmen. Irgendwie fand ich das den blödesten Bug bisher im Spiel da die anderen Bugs bei mir eher selten auftreten.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2011)

also wenn ich zuviele bücher in meinem inventar back schmeiß ich alle in eine große truhe 
dort verschwinden sie auf jedenfall nicht

den bug hör ich eben zum ersten mal. ich teste es aber später gerne


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja wäre nett  Muss noch 2 Stunden "arbeiten"^^ Ansonsten schlepp ich die Bücher auch nicht mit mir rum da ja jedes 1 Gewicht hat.

PS: Hat sich erledigt Google sagt wurde behoben. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Arikus (8. Dezember 2011)

Google sagt viel wenn der Tag lang ist.

Das Bücherregal in meinem Alchemiezimmer ist immernoch nicht nutzbar.
Da sind Bücher drin, aber sie werden nicht angezeigt. Versuche ich das Regal mit E zu aktivieren, geschieht nichts.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Dezember 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen MOD6699 

Ich komme wegen der Schule garnicht mehr zum zocken, auch am Wochende wird das wohl nix.  Freitag feiert ein Freund Geburtstag, Samstag Abend schaue ich Real Madrid vs. Barcelona und Sonntag muss ich nach dem ausschlafen lernen  Aber Skyrim wartet auf mich


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Dezember 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> (...)


 Auf mich auch! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Dezember 2011)

@ChaoZ: Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 

@Arikus: Schade das es nicht richtig funz. Naja zum Glück hab ich nie zuviele reingestellt.. bin mal gespannt ob es bei mir wieder klappt. Trotzdem danke euch.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2011)

später gibt es ein Update meines Blogs  

So inner stunde. Link in der Signatur 


edit:

Update ist draußen! leider mit kleiner verspätung


----------



## NCphalon (8. Dezember 2011)

Hatte eben nach beeindruckenden 6h den ersten CTD xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hatte eben nach beeindruckenden 6h den ersten CTD xD


 
Das ist sicher eine eingebaute Schutzfunktion gegen Dehydration, Verhungern und schlechte Körperhygiene


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Dezember 2011)

So nun muss ich mích auch zu Wort melden. Ich finde der Patch hat zumindest bei mir die Performance erheblich verschlechtert... Hatte gestern auch Grafikfehler in der Schleyerschlucht. Die Bücherregale funktionieren ebenfalls noch nicht. Zumindest die nicht die vorher schon verbugt waren. Bin doch etwas enttäuscht von dem Patch da ich nichts spürbar geändert sehe sondern eher "verschlechtert". Ich wart jetzt mal das Wochenende und falls es so bleibt hau ich ihn wieder runter.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Dezember 2011)

natürlich geht das^^ 
da sieht man es (übrigens mit der neuen ENB):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## non_believer (9. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich seit 2 Tagen das Spiel nicht mehr starten kann? Ich klicke im Launcher aus "spielen" und nichts passiert!


----------



## SESOFRED (9. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ich auch kurz musste den neuen Patch über Steam laden dann gings!


----------



## non_believer (9. Dezember 2011)

Das hat Steam ja nicht mal von sich aus gemacht. 

Hab im Bethesda Forum folgendes gefunden:

*If you are seeing the error, "This game is currently unavailable. Please try again at another time," there is a simple way to fix it.

 1. Close Steam. Right click on its icon in the System Tray, and Exit.
 2. Go to Steam's folder. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
 3. Find the file ClientRegistry.blob and rename it or delete it.
 4. Start Steam again. It will re-download the client.
 5. You're fixed. Have fun.*

Nun scheint es zu funktionieren. Zumindest was das Patchen betrifft.


----------



## wari (9. Dezember 2011)

gibts diese ganzen highendrüstungen und waffen eig nur per schmiedeskill ??

habe jetzt die hauptquest durch und hab nur den standardcrap an waffen bzw rüstung -.-


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Dezember 2011)

Der Drop hängt vom Level ab.
Imo finde ich eig immer Ebenerzwaffen und mal auch das ein oder andere Rüstungsteil.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2011)

@ arkim

Solche Inhalte darfst du gerne für dich behalten und kannst eigentlich froh sein, dass diese nicht angezeigt wurden. Unsere Regeln sind in Bezug auf Jugendschutz relativ strikt und die Regeln hast du ja vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gelesen und sicher auch akzeptiert. Die Regeln geben dir ebenso Aufschluss über den Bilderupload und die Hintergründe. Kein Grund genervt zu sein.


----------



## Arikus (9. Dezember 2011)

Denke das Video wurde schonmal gezeigt, aber die Kommentare sind, wie das Video, auch super 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr-buV4tYOA



> I just wanted to subscribe, then I took an arrow to the knee...



PS: Wer von euch hat sich noch nicht in Solitude in der Bar vor die Bardin gestellt und einfach mal 5 Minuten zugehört?


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi ihrse da!
Ich bin grad in der Diebesgilde aktiv und hab jetzt schon gefühlte 10 Aufträge für Vex und den Glatzkopf gemacht und langsam wirds langweilig (Einbruch, Bilanzfälschung, Denunziation, Raubüberfall, usw.). 
Hab ich was verpasst und muss jemand anderen ansprechen?
Brynjolf sagt immer er habe keine Zeit und bei den anderen kann ich nur Schloßknacken und Bogenschißen verbessern.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Dezember 2011)

Du hast eindeutig was verpasst oO
Guck dir mal nochmal alle Quests die offen liegen nochmal an.

Bzw. guck mal hier nach The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim | Guides und weitere Spieletipps auf 4Players.de


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2011)

Hm danke dir stimmt, da war was mit Maven nachdem ich die Bienenstöcke angezündet hab.
Und der Auftrag soll ja wahrscheinlich "Geistiges Gift" heißen, wenn man deinem Link folgt... Nur dieser Auftrag ist ganz sicher nicht offen bei mir!
Ich werds mir morgen nochmal anschaun aber nach meinem jetzigen Stand hat es das Spiel verpasst den neuen Auftrag in die Liste zu schreiben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Diebesgilde schein mal wieder die verbuggteste Quest von allen zu sein.
Die konnte ich damals in Oblivion schon nicht zuende spielen, da einfach ein bestimmter Trigger für den Graufuchs nicht funnktionierte. 

Die CTDs nehmen auch imo wieder zu bei mir -.-'
Immerhin läuft BF inzwischen relativ bugfrei xD


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Dezember 2011)

@Jumpel: Hi, was du machst sind die Zufallsgenerierten Quest der Diebesgilde. Ich denke die kann man danach auch noch weitermachen damit es nicht zu langweilig wird...

du müsstest auch eine andere Quest haben für die Diebesgilde die dann in der Queststory weiterführt. Ich glaube du musst danach mit der Maven Schwarz-Dorn reden die dich im "Bienenstich" erwartet ist aber schon was her deshalb ohne Gewähr.

Grüße


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Dezember 2011)

die diebesgilde hab ich jetzt schon 3 mal ohne probleme gemacht. ich nehm eher an der fehler liegt am spieler  nichts gegen euch...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> die diebesgilde hab ich jetzt schon 3 mal ohne probleme gemacht. ich nehm eher an der fehler liegt am spieler  nichts gegen euch...



Nuja xD bei der Diebesgilde hatte ich wieder mal fehlende Dialogtrigger. Alle gehen zur Mitte, nix passiert xD

Aber die Rüstung der Nachtigall sieht einfach nur Hammer aus.


----------



## zerO (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch ein kleines Problem mit der Diebesgilde, ich habe alle Quest gemacht, habe


Spoiler



Nocturnal den Schlüssel zurückgebracht, bin Nachtigall und so weiter. Den Betrüger hab ich glaub ich auch umgelegt. Eigentlich hieß es ja, ich sei jetzt der Anführer, aber wenn ich jetzt Brynjolf (oder so) anspreche, meint er auch nur "Keine Zeit, Jüngling".


Hab ich etwas vergessen? Mein Questmenü ist auch nicht mehr besonders übersichtlich


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja, die Diebesgilde schein mal wieder die verbuggteste Quest von allen zu sein.
> [...]




Oh mann! 
Also hier wohl der erste richtig ätzende (1. schwerwiegende 2. von mir bemerkte) Bug in meinem Game.
Hab jetzt nen alten Spielstand nochmal geladen und die Bienenstöcke abermals angezündet ... zu Brynjolf zurück, laber laber, "Laut und deutlich" abgeschlossen und dann kommt einfach nichtsmehr! 
Er sagt zwar ich soll Maven treffen aber die Quest startet nicht.
Was mach ich jetzt? Die Diebesgilde liegen lassen? Die Burschen und Mädels sind mir um einiges sympatischer als die dunkle Bruderschaft. 
Außerdem fehlt mir ja jetzt sicherlich ein weitaus größerer Teil des Spiels als nur diese dumme Quest... baut ja alles aufn'nander auf.
GRML*fluch*etc. usw.


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

Mir fällt grad auf das ich im Launcher von Skyrim gar keine Custom .ESP´s auswählen kann. Ein Kollege von mir meinte mir fehlt einn Eintrag in der .ini
Kann mir jemand sagen welcher das ist?


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werf gleich meinen PC ausm Fenster!
Nichts hat bisjetzt geholfen. Selbst das laden von Uralt Spielständen und "wieder hin zocken" 
Es passiert einfach nichts. Aber ist ja ein bekannter Bug was man sonst so liest.

Ich kann die nächste Mission nichtmal per cheat aktivieren. Skyrim "erkennt" anscheinend nicht dass ich in der Diebesgilde bin. "Get in Faction 0.00" sagt mir die Konsole.
Das lustige an der Sache ist, dass ich die Übernächste Mission schon mit dem Cheat aktivieren kann!  Kann ja wohl nicht angehen.
Glaube auch nicht dass dieses Problem mit nem patch noch gelöst wird, gibt wahrscheinlich 100 schwerwiegendere und allzu verbreitet scheint er ja auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal, ist euch auch schonmal aufgefallen das seit neustem unter jedem Youtube Vid der beste Kommentar aus "xxx...then I Took an Arrow in the Knee" besteht? 

Der Grund ist schon irgendwie...lustig  

I Took an Arrow in the Knee | Know Your Meme


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist euch auch schonmal aufgefallen das seit neustem unter jedem Youtube Vid der beste Kommentar aus "xxx...then I Took an Arrow in the Knee" besteht?
> 
> Der Grund ist schon irgendwie...lustig
> 
> I Took an Arrow in the Knee | Know Your Meme


 
Jop hab ich durch 9gag kennengelernt  Die Videos dazu sind teilweise echt der Hammer 

Btw der Klarkieferteich oder wie der Ort da heißt scheint mich nicht zu mögen. Immer wenn ich dort bin macht es klick und das Spiel ist aus


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist euch auch schonmal aufgefallen das seit neustem unter jedem Youtube Vid der beste Kommentar aus "xxx...then I Took an Arrow in the Knee" besteht?
> 
> Der Grund ist schon irgendwie...lustig
> 
> I Took an Arrow in the Knee | Know Your Meme


 Guten Morgen, das war <instant> ein neues Meme, und frisst sich schon 'ne Weile nicht nur durch Youtube ... genauso wie "FUS ROH DAH" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j-EyBNZozE



Zeigt halt, wie beliebt das Spiel ist. ^^


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

Maaaan das gibs doch nicht   Neuen Patch installiert und nun schmiert das Game regelmäßig ab  Dabei hab ich eben erst über ne Stunde in meine Hauseinrichtung investiert und jetzt ist alles weg


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe wieder angefangen und ich spiele mit der Einstellung ausm Inspector mit 8xssaa, es ist spielbar aber an manchen Stellen gehen die FPS runter. Würde es was bringen Vsync zu deaktivieren? Edit ich habs mal getestet es bringt leider nichts.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Dezember 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, das war <instant> ein neues Meme, und frisst sich schon 'ne Weile nicht nur durch Youtube ... genauso wie "FUS ROH DAH"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j-EyBNZozE
> 
> ...



das heißt: "FUS RO DAH" - ohne H am RO  
aber sooo geil xD ich hab mich 10 minuten lang bepisst vor lachen


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2011)

I used to FUS RO DAH all over Skyrim... then i took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## The_Rock (11. Dezember 2011)

Was sagt er eigentlich auf deutsch?

I used to play games in german language, but then I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich war auch mal ein Abenteurer wie du... aber dann habe ich einen Pfeil ins Knie bekommen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch einen Pfeil ins Knie bekommen...
und bin Abenteurer geblieben!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim ist Spiel des Jahres! (Nach den Spike TV Video Game Awards) 

Ich geh dann mal pennen und träum schon mal von C&C Generals 2 (announced) .... <3


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen Pfeil ins Knie bekommen...
> und bin Abenteurer geblieben!


 Ich habe sicher schon 120 Pfeile in mein Auge bekommen, aber ich sehe immer noch gut


----------



## lu89 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann ich eig. den Assassinen beitreten? Hab die Hauptquest jetzt durch und weiß nicht so recht, was ich jetzt machen soll.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

denen kannst du jederzeit beitreten
auch den Gefährten, Diebesgilde, Magiergilde (Akademie), Barden, und am Bürgerkrieg teilnehmen


----------



## lu89 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber wen muss ich ansprechen, damit ich da rein komme?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Dezember 2011)

lu89 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber wen muss ich ansprechen, damit ich da rein komme?



Weisenhaus Rifton, da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> I used to FUS RO DAH all over Skyrim... then i took an arrow in the knee.


 
Verflucht, ich hab gelogen: Ich hab erst zwei von den drei Worten von Unrelenting Force (FUS RO!) - und ob ich schon mal nen Pfeil im Knie hatte weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## MaxNag (11. Dezember 2011)

wieviele Stunden Spielzeit habt ihr eigentlich schon zusammen? ich hab unglaubliche 185 oo kommt mir irgendwie zuviel vor.

und was können die Tomes bei den Gefährten? und vorallem, welche Quests sind "endlos"? z.b. kann man ja endlose Aufträge der Mutter der nacht annehmen oder? und bei den Gefährten kann man ja auch immer nach Arbeit fragen, oder hat das dann mal ein Ende?


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2011)

Och nö, fangen jetzt hier alle an mir dem "Pfeil ins Knie"? Is das nich bissl doof alles nachzumachen?


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> wieviele Stunden Spielzeit habt ihr eigentlich schon zusammen? ich hab unglaubliche 185 oo kommt mir irgendwie zuviel vor.
> 
> und was können die Tomes bei den Gefährten? und vorallem, welche Quests sind "endlos"? z.b. kann man ja endlose Aufträge der Mutter der nacht annehmen oder? und bei den Gefährten kann man ja auch immer nach Arbeit fragen, oder hat das dann mal ein Ende?


 
habe 105 stunden... geht so.

die quests bei den gefährten (häuser vor tieren säubern), mutter der nacht sind endlos, ja. in der diebesgilde gibts auch Vex und noch jemand bei dem du solche quests annehmen kannst. sie sind halt nur da falls du cash brauchst


----------



## LOGIC (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey wurde vll. schon mal gefragt aber wie kann ich die abstürze fixen ?? Geht mir so ziemlich auf die eier immer nach nem Ladebildschirm den desktop zu begrüßen -.- Nichts hilft ! Kann ja nich sein das soo viele so ein problem haben und die hersteller nichts unternehmen. 

kennt jemand nen weg das zu fixen ?


----------



## MaxNag (11. Dezember 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Hey wurde vll. schon mal gefragt aber wie kann ich die abstürze fixen ?? Geht mir so ziemlich auf die eier immer nach nem Ladebildschirm den desktop zu begrüßen -.- Nichts hilft ! Kann ja nich sein das soo viele so ein problem haben und die hersteller nichts unternehmen.
> 
> kennt jemand nen weg das zu fixen ?


 
bei mir bringt der 4gb ram mod wirklich was, hab den seit gestern drin, kein einziges Mal abgestürtzt, sonst fast ein mal pro Stunde. Einfach mal nach googlen.


----------



## wari (11. Dezember 2011)

ich habe jetzt knapp ueber 60 spielstunden mit 3 verschiedenen charaktären und ich muss sagen, mir wird das spiel so langsam langweilig..

wenn die welt erstmal erkundet ist und alle großen quests absolviert sind, verkommts dann eben zu einem solospiel, dass irgendwann an reiz verliert..

das is halt der grund, wieso mich langfristig nur online spiele fesseln können.. dennoch war skyrim mal wieder ein ordentliches solorollenspiel.. kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dort 200h spielzeit reinzustecken^^


----------



## LOGIC (11. Dezember 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> bei mir bringt der 4gb ram mod wirklich was, hab  den seit gestern drin, kein einziges Mal abgestürtzt, sonst fast ein mal  pro Stunde. Einfach mal nach googlen.



Okay das ganze läuft dann ohne Steam ?




wari schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt knapp ueber 60 spielstunden mit 3 verschiedenen charaktären und ich muss sagen, mir wird das spiel so langsam langweilig..
> 
> wenn die welt erstmal erkundet ist und alle großen quests absolviert sind, verkommts dann eben zu einem solospiel, dass irgendwann an reiz verliert..
> 
> das is halt der grund, wieso mich langfristig nur online spiele fesseln können.. dennoch war skyrim mal wieder ein ordentliches solorollenspiel.. kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dort 200h spielzeit reinzustecken^^



wow wieso rennst du auch so durch ? Pro charakter 20 stunden ? Ich hab mit meinem 1 char 40 stunden spielzeit und bin noch lang nich durch !? Von langeweile ist hier lange nich die rede  Aber mich regen die abstürze auf deshalb auch "nur" 40 stunden spielzeit


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir stürzt es im Moment nicht mehr ab und ich nutze keinen 4GB-Patch. Ich switche auch oft raus aufn Desktop um was in FF nachzuschauen. Läuft aktuell richtig gut. Kanns nur nicht sagen obs am neuen Patch liegt, am neuen Savegame oder nur Zufall ist. Auf jeden Fall bin ich gerade froh das ich heute die ganze Zeit zocken konnte ohne einen Absturtz...


----------



## Placebo (11. Dezember 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt es im Moment nicht mehr ab und ich nutze keinen 4GB-Patch. Ich switche auch oft raus aufn Desktop um was in FF nachzuschauen.


 Geht doch noch schöner: Shift+Tab, auf Website klicken und in der Url Google.de eingeben.
Der größte Vorteil von Steam 


			
				LOGIC schrieb:
			
		

> Okay das ganze läuft dann ohne Steam ?


Es lief mal ohne Steam damit aber Beth hat nachgeholfen...


			
				wari schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt knapp ueber 60 spielstunden mit 3 verschiedenen  charaktären und ich muss sagen, mir wird das spiel so langsam  langweilig..
> 
> wenn die welt erstmal erkundet ist und alle großen quests absolviert  sind, verkommts dann eben zu einem solospiel, dass irgendwann an reiz  verliert..
> 
> das is halt der grund, wieso mich langfristig nur online spiele fesseln  können.. dennoch war skyrim mal wieder ein ordentliches  solorollenspiel.. kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dort 200h  spielzeit reinzustecken^^


Ich habe etwas über 150h mit meinem ersten und bis jetzt einzigen ersten Char  
Und wenn das CK endlich kommt und mir einer erklärt, wie ich diese **%?§! .nif files ohne Fehlermeldungen nach Blender bekomme, bastel ich mir meine eigene Mod. Hab ich in Morrowind und Oblivion auch schon so gemacht^^
Online Rollenspiele (schätze, dass du die meinst) nerven mich bereits nach den ersten 10 Leveln, weil es dann heißt: "werde >Level 60 und wir nehmen ich mit zu den großen Bossen". Also darf ich dann Monate lang einen Gegner und Questgeber nach dem Anderen anklicken, um da hin zu kommen. Dazu habe ich in Skyrim keine Klassen  (Soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein)


----------



## LOGIC (11. Dezember 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:


> bei mir bringt der 4gb ram mod wirklich was, hab den seit gestern drin, kein einziges Mal abgestürtzt, sonst fast ein mal pro Stunde. Einfach mal nach googlen.



oh mein gott !! Es funktionier und stürzt nicht mehr ab !! Hab nen crash test gemacht und 20x hin und her gereist und noch weiter gespielt und nicht abgestürzt 

Wie gern würd ich dich dafür belohnen 

*5000 Gold Entfernt*

*5000 Gold zu deinem Inventar hinzugefügt* 

danke danke !!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es schade das das Spiel bei mir übelste Grafikfehler die so aussahen wie eine Lasershow hervorgerufen hat ich benutze einige Mods..aber an meinen Karten liegt das jedenfalls nich da b3 tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## Arikus (11. Dezember 2011)

wari schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt knapp ueber 60 spielstunden mit 3 verschiedenen charaktären und ich muss sagen, mir wird das spiel so langsam langweilig..
> 
> wenn die welt erstmal erkundet ist und alle großen quests absolviert sind, verkommts dann eben zu einem solospiel, dass irgendwann an reiz verliert..
> 
> das is halt der grund, wieso mich langfristig nur online spiele fesseln können.. dennoch war skyrim mal wieder ein ordentliches solorollenspiel.. kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dort 200h spielzeit reinzustecken^^


 
Versuch mal alle Nebenquests zu machen und die ganze Karte zu erkunden.
Ich habe 51h Spielzeit, bin Level 31 und habe ~ 1/4 vom Spiel erst durch. Dafür habe ich rund um Whiterun sau viele Sachen aufgedeckt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Dezember 2011)

Yo, viele der Nebenquests (die man sogar nur beiläufig auslöst ) sind unterhaltsamer als die Nebenquest, vor allem die Daedra-Artefakt-Missionen sind fast alle super lustig.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Dezember 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das das Spiel bei mir übelste Grafikfehler die so aussahen wie eine Lasershow hervorgerufen hat ich benutze einige Mods..aber an meinen Karten liegt das jedenfalls nich da b3 tadellos funktioniert.


 Dann benutz halt erstmal keine Mods?
Bis Januar kann man ja noch warten oder ?


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Dezember 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Yo, viele der Nebenquests (die man sogar nur beiläufig auslöst ) sind unterhaltsamer als die Nebenquest, vor allem die Daedra-Artefakt-Missionen sind fast alle super lustig.


 
Ist das nicht die, die mit dem Hund beginnt?
Ich hab jetzt 32 Stunden Spielzeit, bin Level 22 und hab die Hauptquest schätzungsweise zu 15% durch. Ich liebe es, einfach durch die Landschaften zu streifen. Was man da teilweise für wilde Tiere oder Vegetation vorfindet, echt genial. 

Was ich an Open World Games so toll finde, sind die Geheimnisse. In Oblivion lagen beispielsweise krasse Rüstungen mit 90% Chamaeleon am Meeresgrund, die man ohne Hilfe wohl nur durch Zufall gefunden hätte. Bei San Andreas haben wir den Geisterfahrer, den Yeti (der nie bestätigt wurde) und die Area 51. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch bei Skyrim? Ich finde sowas extrem spannend.


----------



## jumpel (11. Dezember 2011)

Arikus schrieb:


> Versuch mal alle Nebenquests zu machen und die ganze Karte zu erkunden.
> Ich habe 51h Spielzeit, bin Level 31 und habe ~ 1/4 vom Spiel erst durch. Dafür habe ich rund um Whiterun sau viele Sachen aufgedeckt.


 
Jo, genau so isses.
Hab 77 Stunden und bin Level 31 und hab wahrscheinlich noch bis 2013 zu tun 
Ich lass mir da richtig Zeit eben weil ich das nicht alles mit Volldampf druchklopfen will, dafür ist mir das Spiel zu schade.


EDIT:
Ups, meine Frage ganz vergessen:
Ich hab per Perk die Elfenschmiedekunst aktiviert und hab auch Mondsteine im Gepäck. Trotzdem kann ich den "Erlesenen Elfenbogen" nicht weiter verbessern weil mir angeblich immernoch die Fähigkeit fehlt, weiß jemand warum?


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

eben. 

auf skyrim (und auch die andern TES) muss man sich richtig einlassen. sonst braucht man sich das gar nicht kaufen
ein freund von mir spielt hauptsächlich shooter und hat bei mir skyrim gesehen. aber er spielt absolut keine rollenspiele. hab ihm gesagt er soll sich das zweimal überlegen skyrim zu laufen oder mit etwas kleinerem anfangen


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

@ jumpel

Um über den Status "erlesen" hinaus zu kommen, musst du den Schmiede-Skill >70 haben. Sei es durch Trainieren, andere Items oder einen Trank.


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ jumpel
> 
> Um über den Status "erlesen" hinaus zu kommen, musst du den Schmiede-Skill >70 haben. Sei es durch Trainieren, andere Items oder einen Trank.


 
Mein Skill ist auf 100 dennoch komme ich bei vielen Items nicht über Erlesen  Wird aber wohl daran liegen weil die Items verzaubert sind.


----------



## jumpel (11. Dezember 2011)

Ah ok, danke dir! Dann muss ich wohl noch ein bissl schmieden.
Hab schon nen Bug befürchtet.

Apropos Bug, weiß schon jemand was zu tun ist wenn man wie ich 16 Drachenseelen übrig, neue Wörter parat hat und immer wenn man einen neuen Schrei lernen will die Meldung kommt "Sammle Drachenseelen" ?


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mein Skill ist auf 100 dennoch komme ich bei vielen Items nicht über Erlesen  Wird aber wohl daran liegen weil die Items verzaubert sind.


 
nicht jede waffe/rüstung kann man auf Legendär verbessern. bei manchen ist halt früher schluss


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> nicht jede waffe/rüstung kann man auf Legendär verbessern. bei manchen ist halt früher schluss


 
Naja ich hab ein Elfenschwert auf Legendär und ein verzaubertes Elfenschwert das nicht höher als Erlesen geht


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

naja da weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei mir nicht anders gelaufen. Nach "erlesen" wollte ich weiterschmieden. Also Handschuhe an, Spitzhacke tragen und einen Trank einwerfen. Als Ergebnis habe ich alles mögliche erreicht, von exquisit über legendär bis episch. Gegenstände reagieren scheinbar deutlich unterschiedlich.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

spitzhacke?


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Jupp, die schartige Spitzhacke, die man am Hals der Welt (oberhalb von Hoch Hrotgar) findet, bringt ein Plus auf den Schmiede-Skill. Ich glaube nochmals 5% +


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn mein Game mal aufhören würde alle 30 Minuten einfach auszugehen dann würde ich mir die holen


----------



## Arikus (11. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> eben.
> 
> auf skyrim (und auch die andern TES) muss man sich richtig einlassen. sonst braucht man sich das gar nicht kaufen
> ein freund von mir spielt hauptsächlich shooter und hat bei mir skyrim gesehen. aber er spielt absolut keine rollenspiele. hab ihm gesagt er soll sich das zweimal überlegen skyrim zu laufen oder mit etwas kleinerem anfangen


 

Ich habe noch kein TES vorher gespielt, auch kein Gothic und Risen nur bis Level 5.
Sonst spiele ich nur Shooter und war mal DAoC->WoW Suchti.

Skyrim ist für mich etwas ganz neues und es ist sehr erfrischend, keinen "schnell leveln Zwang" oder "beste Ausrüstung Zwang" zu haben, wenn man vorher WoW gewohnt war.

Also sollte er ein gutes Angebot finden, kann er es sich ruhig mal mit Skyrim überlegen.


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn mein Game mal aufhören würde alle 30 Minuten einfach auszugehen dann würde ich mir die holen


 
Nicht ganz einfach da ran zu kommen, da man erst ein neues Wort der Macht von den Graubärten braucht. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob das Quest gebunden ist.


----------



## Arikus (11. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn mein Game mal aufhören würde alle 30 Minuten einfach auszugehen dann würde ich mir die holen


 
Ich kann es nur immer wieder empfehlen:
4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Du kannst die Dateien irgendwohin entpacken und dann von dort aus starten. Muss nicht im Skyrim Ordner sein.

Oder hast du das schon probiert?


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nicht ganz einfach da ran zu kommen, da man erst ein neues Wort der Macht von den Graubärten braucht. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob das Quest gebunden ist.


 
Was bewirkt das Wort? Eventuell hab ich es ja bereits 



> Ich kann es nur immer wieder empfehlen:
> 4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> Du kannst die Dateien irgendwohin entpacken und dann von dort aus starten. Muss nicht im Skyrim Ordner sein.
> 
> Oder hast du das schon probiert?



Ich hab das mit dem zuweisen nur einmal mit einem anderen Programm gemacht, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das hieß aber dort konnte man sowas auswählen wie "app can handle more than 2Gb" oder so  

Naja morgen mal schauen.


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwas mit Wetter beeinflussen. Lernst du direkt im Hof des Klosters vor dem Tor des Aufstiegs.


----------



## Arikus (11. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit dem zuweisen nur einmal mit einem anderen Programm gemacht, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das hieß aber dort konnte man sowas auswählen wie "app can handle more than 2Gb" oder so
> 
> Naja morgen mal schauen.


 
Hab das LAA Flag nie selbst gesetzt, der DL den ich verlinkt habe, ist eine eigenständige Exe, die Skyrim aufruft und startet.

Ein großer vorteil für Win7: Die skyrim4gb.exe lässt sich an die Taskleiste heften.


----------



## wari (12. Dezember 2011)

die hauptquest von skyrim is wirklich sehr dünn..irgendwie hatte ich ja gehofft, dass man im verlauf der story noch was mit den daedra zu tun bekommt... zumal ja immer fleißig die daedra rüstungen gepostet werden und man in den tooltipps ständig was von daedragottheiten liest.. irgendwie lässt mich das spiel da ziemlich im dunkeln


----------



## Ion (12. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ja überall diese Daedra Schreine
Brauchst nur dahin zu gehen  Die haben aber eben nichts mit der Hauptstory zutun


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Daedra ist eigentlich ganz simpel und so schön wie in jedem TES. 

Es gibt überall in der Welt Daedra-Tempel, mal mehr, mal weniger offensichtlich.
Meistens noch einen Priester, der einem dann auch direkt ne Quest gibt, teilweise muss man mit der Statue sprechen.
Bei Sheogorath (mein Lieblinspsycho ) und einigen anderen muss man spezielle Personen finden und erstmal für die ne Quest erledigen.
Bisher hatte ich die hier gefunden:


Spoiler



Für:
Sheogorath - Ein verrückter Bettler in Einsamkeit
Molag Bar - Einen von den Daedrajägern in Markarth vor dem verlassenen Haus
Merunes Dagon - Museeum des Kultes der Morgenröte in Dämmerstern
Für einen gibt es auch noch die Quest, bei der man einen Hund finden soll (Falkenring?)


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> Apropos  Bug, weiß schon jemand was zu tun ist wenn man wie ich 16 Drachenseelen  übrig, neue Wörter parat hat und immer wenn man einen neuen Schrei  lernen will die Meldung kommt "Sammle Drachenseelen" ?



Hab das gleiche Problem, wäre froh wenn jemand ne Lösung dazu parat hat. Btw. wo sehe ich wie viele Drachenseelen ich habe? Ich weiß das ich mindestens zwei haben muss, kann aber keinen Schrei erlernen weil diese Meldung kommt...



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit dem zuweisen nur einmal mit einem anderen Programm gemacht, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das hieß aber dort konnte man sowas auswählen wie "app can handle more than 2Gb" oder so



Das hatte ich auch mal gemacht (mit CFF-Explorer), danach konnte ich Skyrim nicht mehr starten. Kam ne Fehlermeldung, hab aber vergessen was da genau stand...


----------



## Ion (12. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Drachenseelen
Ihr wisst aber wie ihr sie aktiviert?
Ein Kumpel von mir hat erst nach 30 Spielstunden (von mir) erfahren das er im Schreie-Menü beim jeweiligen Schrei die Taste (Standard) R zum aktivieren drücken muss, weil bei anklicken mit der Maus auf den jeweiligen Schrei immer nur die Meldung kam "Sammle Drachenseelen" etc.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> nicht jede waffe/rüstung kann man auf Legendär verbessern. bei manchen ist halt früher schluss


 
Im Prinzip kann man jede auf Legendär ziehen, man muss sich nur die Fähigkeit "gekauft" haben. Wenn man genau liest steht da: Kann ???-Rüstung schmieden und um das _doppelte_ verbessern!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip kann man jede auf Legendär ziehen, man muss sich nur die Fähigkeit "gekauft" haben. Wenn man genau liest steht da: Kann ???-Rüstung schmieden und um das doppelte verbessern!



Nope, die Rüstung der Dunklen Bruderschaft kriegt man selbst mit 100% und allen Perks nur bis erlesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Dezember 2011)

Dann muss man sich wohl noch eine Aurüstung mit "Schmieden verstärken" verzaubern, dann geht das schon.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Zum Thema Drachenseelen
> Ihr wisst aber wie ihr sie aktiviert?
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat erst nach 30 Spielstunden (von mir) erfahren das er im Schreie-Menü beim jeweiligen Schrei die Taste (Standard) R zum aktivieren drücken muss, weil bei anklicken mit der Maus auf den jeweiligen Schrei immer nur die Meldung kam "Sammle Drachenseelen" etc.



Oha, bei den ersten beiden schreien hatte es geklappt. Werde nachher nach schauen. BTW. Ich spiele mit dem joypad.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Dezember 2011)

Drachenseelen:

Jo um nochmal darauf hinzuweisen da es scheinbar Probleme damit gibt. Wenn ihr ins Magiemenü geht seht ihr ja die Schreie die ihr habt. Das sind entweder die man durch Questverlauf bekommt oder die man an der Wand findet (Das sind die Wände wo das Männergeschrei immer kommt und die Buchstaben leuchten ) ...so. Wenn ihr diese Schreie gelernt habt sind diese aber noch nicht aktiviert. Das heisst die Schrift ist dunkel. Wenn ihr jetzt mit dem Mousecursor auf den schrei selbst geht (nicht klicken) erscheint unten rechts die Möglichkeit mit "R" diese zu aktivieren. Kostet eine Drachenseele. Danach sind die Schreie "normal" weiß und man kann sie benutzen. 

Jeder Schrei hat 3 Phasen. Aber jede Phase muss man auch aktivieren sonst ist jeweils nur die 1. Phase aktiv. Das seht ihr wenn ihr mit dem Cursor auf den Schrei geht (nicht klicken!) dort seht ihr dann diese kyrilischen Buchstaben im Menüfenster. Meistens (außer Questbedingte Ausnahmen) steht dort nur ein Buchstabe in weiß. Sind daneben noch weitere Buchstaben dunkel könnt ihr jeweils nochmal mit einer Drachenseele die 2. und 3. Phase aktivieren aber nur wenn ihr diese schon gefunden habt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen verständlich erklären.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Dezember 2011)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Jeder Schrei hat 3 Phasen. Aber jede Phase muss man auch aktivieren sonst ist jeweils nur die 1. Phase aktiv.



das sind keine "Phasen" sondern Wörter, die man lernt 



MOD6699 schrieb:


> dort seht ihr dann diese kyrilischen Buchstaben im Menüfenster



nix kyrillisches, das ist Drachenschrift


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich habe es halt so umschrieben  Wenn du da mit Wörtern und Drachenschrift ankommst kapierts doch keiner mehr


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie find ich Delphine netmehr, hab die Thalmor Quest abgeschlossen, bin vor dem Drachen geflüchtet (Level 8, hallo?^^) un jetz is auf eima der Pfeil weg der mir vermutlich hätte anzeigen sollen wo Delphine is, in Katlas Hof is sie schomma net^^


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2011)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Drachenseelen:
> 
> Jo um nochmal darauf hinzuweisen da es scheinbar Probleme damit gibt. Wenn ihr ins Magiemenü geht seht ihr ja die Schreie die ihr habt. Das sind entweder die man durch Questverlauf bekommt oder die man an der Wand findet (Das sind die Wände wo das Männergeschrei immer kommt und die Buchstaben leuchten ) ...so. Wenn ihr diese Schreie gelernt habt sind diese aber noch nicht aktiviert. Das heisst die Schrift ist dunkel. Wenn ihr jetzt mit dem Mousecursor auf den schrei selbst geht (nicht klicken) erscheint unten rechts die Möglichkeit mit "R" diese zu aktivieren. Kostet eine Drachenseele. Danach sind die Schreie "normal" weiß und man kann sie benutzen.
> 
> ...



Versteh ich nicht, kannst du es etwas einfacher erklären?


----------



## Arikus (12. Dezember 2011)

-Tab drücken
-Maus nach Links bewegen und Magie auswählen
-auf der rechten Seite "Schreie" anklicken"
-Maus über einen Schrei bewegen (NICHT klicken)
-R drücken
-Schrei mit linker Maustaste anklicken
-Tab drücken
-Y drücken

So in dieser Reihenfolge einfach mal machen.


----------



## jumpel (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke an kero81 und MOD6699 bis hierhin!
Ich werde es später in Ruhe testen.

Aber noch ne Drachenschrei frage: Die Graubärte und der ein oder andere Info-Balken hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass je länger ich die Schreitaste drücke, der ausgestossene Schrei umso mächtiger wird.
Wie sehe ich denn mit welcher Kraft/mit wieviel Macht der Schrei ausgestossen wird?

Der Schrei den man in Hoch-Hrothgar lernt... ich weis grad nicht wie er heißt, der mit dem man seinen Gegner "umblasen" kann. Von dem hab ich alle drei Wörter.
Egal ob ich 1 oder 5 Sekunden auf Y drücke, das ist immer der gleiche Resultat und zwar ein kurzes umfallen der Gegner und dann rennen sie wieder auf mich drauf. Also effektiv ist was anderes.


----------



## Arikus (12. Dezember 2011)

Beim Fus Ro Da ist es im Grunde nur an der Größe des sichtbaren Effekts und der Länge der Abklingzeit erkennbar.

Drückst du einmal nur kurz, kommt eine kleine Wolke und die Abklingzeit ist mit 15s relativ gering.
Hälst du länger gedrückt, also bis er automatisch losschreit, ist der Effekt weitaus größer, Gegner fliegen richtig von einem Weg und man hat 45s Abklingzeit.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

Gegen Drachen is er vergleichsweise effektiv.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Gegen Drachen is er vergleichsweise effektiv.


 Drachen bekämpfe ich inzwischen anders 
Drachenfall, meist dauert es so lange bis er wieder unten ist, das direkt der nächste Schrei rauf kann, dann Bullettime und mit 2 Schwerten feste rauf


----------



## Placebo (12. Dezember 2011)

> Der Schrei den man in Hoch-Hrothgar lernt... ich weis grad nicht wie er  heißt, der mit dem man seinen Gegner "umblasen" kann. Von dem hab ich  alle drei Wörter.
> Egal ob ich 1 oder 5 Sekunden auf Y drücke, das ist immer der gleiche  Resultat und zwar ein kurzes umfallen der Gegner und dann rennen sie  wieder auf mich drauf. Also effektiv ist was anderes.


Der Schrei ist ja auch mies, außer du wirfst damit einen Gegner in eine Falle oder den Abgrund hinunter 
Taste kurz antippen: ein Wort
Sofort nach dem ersten Wort los lassen (ist etwas Gefühlssache): zwei Wörter
Noch länger gedrückt halten: drei Wörter

Fallen kann man übrigens auch mit Feuerbällen aktivieren, ist ganz praktisch.


> dann Bullettime und mit 2 Schwerten  feste rauf


Finde Todeszeichen fast effektiver...


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei..bin gerade mal Stufe 13 und hab schon eine komplett Erlesene Orc Rüstung, ich gebe nach jeder Quest immer mein ganzes Geld dafür aus. Hab mit Stufe 13 auch schon den Schmiedeskill auf ~ 65 gebracht, und das geht sehr einfach wenn man die Methode von klefreak anwendet die hier auf vielen Seiten zuvor steht. Ich mache das allerdings immer so erst viele Eisenbarren und Lederstreifen kaufen dann Esendolche Fertigen nach Fertigung alle wieder bei Avennici verkaufen dann das selbe wieder von vorne dabei geht der Schmiedescill ruck zuck von ~ 20 auf ~ 50. Ich hatte schonmal ein Spiel mein erstes da war ich schon bei Stufe 30, hatte aber wieder von vorne angefangen, und jetzt hab ich vieles aus meinem ersten Spiel von Anfang an besser gemacht.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie find ich Delphine netmehr, hab die Thalmor Quest abgeschlossen, bin vor dem Drachen geflüchtet (Level 8, hallo?^^) un jetz is auf eima der Pfeil weg der mir vermutlich hätte anzeigen sollen wo Delphine is, in Katlas Hof is sie schomma net^^



Vor dem drachen in kyneshain? Den musst du besiegen  schau nochmal vorbei,  da wirs auch delphine sein


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

Ne den in Kyneshain hab ich, aber danach muss man sich ja in/durch diese Thalmor Botschaft schleichen und wenn man danach aus em Tunnel ins Freie kommt kommt dieser Drache.

Is aber grad eh egal weil das Spiel abschmiert wenn ich den Spielstand lade^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Dezember 2011)

Das müsste ein Random-Drache sein...
Du solltest Delphine in Flusswald eigentlich wiederfinden.


----------



## lu89 (12. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Daedra ist eigentlich ganz simpel und so schön wie in jedem TES.
> 
> Es gibt überall in der Welt Daedra-Tempel, mal mehr, mal weniger offensichtlich.
> Meistens noch einen Priester, der einem dann auch direkt ne Quest gibt, teilweise muss man mit der Statue sprechen.
> ...



Danke dafür . Ich muss mal wieder Shivering Isles spielen, da lernt man den "Psycho" gut kennen.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das müsste ein Random-Drache sein...
> Du solltest Delphine in Flusswald eigentlich wiederfinden.


 
Stimmt sie hatte was gesagt^^ Wundert mich nur dass es keine Markierung auf der Karte gibt^^


----------



## jumpel (13. Dezember 2011)

Nur für den Fall, jemand von euch hat schon die Quest vom Kynareth Tempel gemacht (bekommt man in Weißlauf).
In der Mission wo man in die Ahnenhöhle muss und dem Baum Harz abzwacken...
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Mission auch ohne den Pilger der mit einem mitrennt funktioniert?

Wir wurden nämlich kurz vor der Höhle von zwei Drachen angegriffen und der Pilger wurde getötet. Und in der Höhle komme ich jetzt einfach (noch) nicht weiter.

Bitte nicht schreiben wie es weiter geht, nur ob man den Pilger braucht!!
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Dezember 2011)

Pilger brauchste nicht.


Hab wieder neu angefangen als Magier/ Hochelfe  Ganz geil, aber es ist immer Epic wenn man keine Magie mehr hat und der Gegner auf ein zuläuft man rennt wien bekloppter 
Deswegen versuch ich ein Kampf-Magier zuwerden mit wenigstens ein bisschen EInhand skill


----------



## MaxNag (13. Dezember 2011)

hab einen Dieb/Kämpfer/hobbymagier, hab mit nichts Probleme. Als Magier hat man später Enorme Resistenzen, dazu noch Verzaubern und man ist ziemlich unbeeindruckt von den ganzen Zauberern. Dazu ne gut geschmiedete Rüstung, Rüstungswert >567 und du hast keinerlei Probleme (567 weil man etwa ab da 80% Reduktion hat, und mehr nicht geht, egal wie hoch die Rüstung ist. Was der Maximale Wert für Magieresistenz ist, weiß ich nicht.

Und Deadra quests habe ich fast alle durch Zufall gefunden, wollte dann gucken ob ich alle Habe, und nur 1 fehlt mir, die aber nicht getriggert wird.


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

Hach man das Lied ist so geil 
Rameses B - Skyrim In The Knee (FREE) by Rameses B on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Legacyy (13. Dezember 2011)

geil gemacht das Lied, kommt gleich mal auf den USB-Stick fürs Autoradio^^


----------



## Arikus (14. Dezember 2011)

Das Lied ist super, habs heute morgen zum Frühstück angehört 

Aber immer wird sich nur um die "armen armen" Wachen gekümmert, seht es doch mal andersrum:
I used to be an arrow, but then I got stuck in an adventurers knee.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig die Kaiserliche Quest komplett durch gespielt und danach die BRuderschaft?

Iwie kann das doch net gehen, da man ja .. ihr wisst schon kb n sspoiler zumachen D:


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig die Kaiserliche Quest komplett durch gespielt und danach die BRuderschaft?
> 
> Iwie kann das doch net gehen, da man ja .. ihr wisst schon kb n sspoiler zumachen D:


 
Sag mir in nem Spoiler was bei der Kaiserlichen Quest passiert und ich sag dir ob das geht


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir in nem Spoiler was bei der Kaiserlichen Quest passiert und ich sag dir ob das geht



Ich glaube, er bezieht sich auf einen gewissen Bruderschaftsauftrag 
Aber ja, kann man problemlos, obwohl einen in Einsamkeit jede Wache sagt:


Spoiler



ihr habt doch den Kaiser ermordet! o.ä.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler



Naja bei der Kaiserlichen ist man halt Kaiserlicher setzt sich für die ein etc. killst Ulfric Sturmmantel und, ja bist halt dann Kaiserlicher. Und dann soll man im Zuge der Bruderschaft den Kaiser killen und die eine die Heiraten will killen..., das passt och iwie nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2011)

passt zwar nicht, geht aber problemlos


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Dezember 2011)

mh find ich blöd... Kann man NACHDEM man die Quest bekommen hat, die Bruderschaft in ihrem versteck aufzuschen (also nachdme man die Geiseln gekillt hat), die Quest "Vernichte die BRuderschaft" bekommen?


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim mit Icenhancer.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 €dit: noch WIP, kommt aber bald^^


----------



## Ion (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir stagniert das ganze derzeit ein wenig 
Hab schon einige Tage kein Skyrim mehr gezockt. Irgendwie ist es immer das gleiche und es sind Kleinigkeiten die mich aufregen.
Z. B. bin ich schon ziemlich lange in der Diebesgilde, habe auch schon viele Missionen gemacht. Als ich dann wieder einmal darunter ging um etwas "geliehene" Ware zu verkaufen, sagte einer da unten folgenden Satz:
"_Ah, du bist also der neue in der Gilde_"



Klar, bin auch so ein neues Gesicht, hab der Gilde ja bis jetzt nur tausende Septim eingebracht. 
Auch wäre es schön wenn man seine Gildenmitglieder, egal welcher Gilde, auch mal draußen in der Welt sehen würde wie sie ihrer Arbeit nachgehen. Fehlt alles. Und das ist sehr schade.


Auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht gerade hilfreich, habs bereits auf Meister stehen weil *alle* Gegner zu schwach sind, außer Drachen, die sind dann zu stark! Wo bleibt da denn jetzt noch der Reiz, in weitere Dungeons zu gehen und noch bessere Ausrüstung rauszuholen?

Enttäuscht war ich ebenfalls, als ich mir die Drachenrüstung freigeschaltet habe. Sowas hässliches habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. Und dafür habe ich über 60 Spielstunden immer schön die Knochen und Schuppen gesammelt? Und dazu noch nen Talentpunkt verschwendet.
Pff...

Ich mag das Spiel, aber da muss erstmal irgendeine Overhaul-Mod Hand anlegen und das Balancing anpassen. Ebenfalls bräuchte es einen Mod der die Anzahl der silbernen und goldenen Ringe und Ketten verringert. Ich habe mindestens über 100 davon in meiner Truhe im Haus und werde die einfach nicht los weil kein Händler Kohle hat.

Macht so irgendwie kein Spaß mehr


----------



## jumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> mh find ich blöd... Kann man NACHDEM man die Quest bekommen hat, die Bruderschaft in ihrem versteck aufzuschen (also nachdme man die Geiseln gekillt hat), die Quest "Vernichte die BRuderschaft" bekommen?



GENAU DAS frage ich mich auch schon geraume Zeit.
War mein größter Fehler mich diesem Haufen anzuschließen!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU DAS frage ich mich auch schon geraume Zeit.
> War mein größter Fehler mich diesem Haufen anzuschließen!



Wieso? Bringt ordentlich Geld der Läden 
Zumal ich wenigstens ordentlich angeredet werde und nicht wie bei den Dieben mit "Bürschen"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch alle 3 gekillt bei dem Bruderschaftaufnahme Quest? 

Ich konnte mich für keinen Entscheiden, also mussten sie alle dran glauben


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Dezember 2011)

Klar alle 3 

Teste nachher mal ob man die noch Platt machen kann, aber ich glaube soweit man die 3 / eine der 3 Geiseln gekillt hat und dann ins Versteck kommt kamnn man sie nich mehr killen


----------



## Nichtrauscher (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja mir geht es genauso. Man neigt dazu, die meiste Spielzeit mit Sortieren und Einlagern der gefühlten Milliarden von Items zu verbringen. 
Da mir das Scrollen durch die Listen der Kisten und Schränke in Breezehome schon zuwider ist, liegen die Gegenstände, mit denen ich noch was vor habe schon überall auf dem Boden herum. Am Treppenaufgang ist mein Ebenerz-Barren und Daedra Herz Lager, im Erdgeschoss hinten links habe ich die ganzen Scrolls herumfliegen, dann einen Schrank Rüstung, einen Schrank Ringe, Edelsteine und Amulette, einen Schrank Tränke und einen Waffenschrank. Schätze den Gesamtverkaufswert auf ca. 100.000 Septime, die sich nie und nimmer realisieren lassen, da ich bisher kein Stück Sprache und Handel geskillt habe - somit auch der Investor-Perk  (mehr Gold in der Kasse der Händler) in ferner Zukunft liegt.

Zuletzt fragt man sich, wofür das Ganze? Die Ausrüstung, die ich bei Level 45 habe, reicht vollkommen aus. Keine Steigerung mehr notwendig.#

Diese Riesenroboter vor denen man am Anfang noch ordentlich Schiss hatte, haut man mit 6 Schlägen zu Brei und braucht nicht mal taktisch vorgehen. Einfach hinstellen und Maustaste ein paar Mal gedrückt halten. Ok, ein starker Charakter ist halt die "Belohnung" dafür wenn man Hauptsächlich die ganzen Nebenquests erledigt.

Und es artet alles irgendwie in lähmender Routine aus. Red mit dem, geh danach zu dem, hol dir dies ab, bring es dann zu jenem.

Ok, die Atmosphäre ist nach wie vor sehr gelungen. Die Riesen-Dwemer Höhle Alftand, die ich zuletzt entdeckt habe, war wirklich schön.
Aber wenn man dort stundenlang die 30 Pflanzen zusammengesucht hat und gespannt darauf ist, was dann passiert... naja nicht viel.

Auch die Freude, wenn man mal eine gut versteckte Kiste findet, die noch ein Meister-Schloss hat, ist unbegründet - was liegt drin? Ein paar Goldstücke ein verzaubertes Rüstungsteil und noch ein Schwarzer Seelenstein - aus.

Naja, ich werd´s wahrscheinlich doch weiterspielen - gestern hab ich zum ersten Mal vor Langeweile nach nicht mal einer Stunde ausgemacht.

Was man allerdings besser machen könnte, damit die Motivation stärker ist, weiß ich auch nicht so recht.

Ach ja:

Nachdem ich den Perk für schwere Rüstung gewählt habe, bei dem ein Fall gedämpft werden soll, habe ich das Gefühl, man verliert noch früher Energie beim herunterfallen als vorher?! Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen?

Und zum Leveln: Ist wirklich bei Level 50 Schluss und man kann keine Perks mehr auswählen???


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie schluss? Ich dachte es gäbe keine Levelgrenze? 

Zum thema: Naja so ist das halt... ist halt wie beim Aufwachen nach einem großen Rausch  Aber sollte auch klar sein wenn man jeden Tag spielt. Ich hab z.B. auch die letzten 2 Tage gar nicht gezockt und gestern 1 - 1/2 Stunden. Aber es  ist schon ok so denn das Spiel ist ein Offlinespiel und kostet einmalig 50,-- Euro. Es gibt für mich noch genügend zu tun und ich werde keine Ruhe lassen bis ich ALLES habe im Spiel 

Ansonsten werd ich mir für meinen Urlaub nach Neujahr Batman besorgen... ^^


----------



## Nichtrauscher (15. Dezember 2011)

> Wie schluss? Ich dachte es gäbe keine Levelgrenze?



Ich weiß es eben nicht. Dachte ich hätte das mal gelesen und jemand schrieb, dass er das doof fände und er per Cheat/Konsolenbefehl versuchen würde, sich selber bei jedem theoretischen Aufstieg einen Perk zu geben?! 

Aber wäre ja schön wenn es nicht, zumal es ja eigentlich völliger Humbug ist...


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Dezember 2011)

Achso ja das die Punkte mit 50 aufhören kann sein (= 50 Punkte) aber Levelgrenze wird es keine geben denk ich mal. Und das mit den Punkten wird sicherlich irgendwann ein Modder beheben


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2011)

MOD6699 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso ja das die Punkte mit 50 aufhören kann sein (= 50 Punkte) aber Levelgrenze wird es keine geben denk ich mal. Und das mit den Punkten wird sicherlich irgendwann ein Modder beheben



Zumindest auf der xBox soll es wohl weiter gehen, auch mit punkten.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Dezember 2011)

Achso, ja dann wird das auch überall sonst so sein. Ich hab halt mal gelesen das man definitiv nicht alle Talente erlernen kann. Wieso nicht etc. weiß ich aber nicht. Anscheinend hab ich da nicht weitergelesen.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Dezember 2011)

Dann wäre letzenendes ja jede Spezialisierung umsonst, weil dann jeder Charakter gleich ist.


----------



## Placebo (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin Level 56 und hab noch Perk-Punkte 
Man kann aber nicht alle 280 (!) Perks meistern, weil man nur 18 Fähigkeiten hat und die ja auch nicht bei 0 anfangen


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Dezember 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Dann wäre letzenendes ja jede Spezialisierung umsonst, weil dann jeder Charakter gleich ist.


 
so ist es, jedoch sind 50 punkte ein bisschen wenig find ich. 
ein paar mehr wären nicht schlecht, sodass ein bogenschütze zusätzlich ein wenig einhand skillen kann oder sonst was


----------



## Nichtrauscher (15. Dezember 2011)

Ok vielleicht doch nicht so ein Humbug, da die Spezialisierung ab einem gewissen Punkt tatsächlich überflüssig wäre.

@Placebo
Das kapier ich jetzt nicht ganz. 280 Perks kann man nicht meistern WEIL man NUR 18 Fähigkeiten hat und die nicht bei 0 Anfangen? 
Kannst Du das noch mal anders erklären?

Bis zu welchem Level gibt es denn dann nun Perks?

Also ich habe nur Einhandwaffen, schwere Rüstung und Schmieden fast maximal ausgebaut. Bogenschießen relativ weit und Schleichen und Verzaubern verfolge ich noch ein bisschen. Bin da zum Teil noch weit unter den Möglichkeiten, welche die Stufe/Punktzahl eigentlich hergeben. Zweihändig habe ich noch gar nicht angerührt. Also muss da ja noch was gehen.

Eigentlich habe ich mir wohl sicher den langweiligsten Draufklopp-Charakter zusammengebaut und bin so auch selber Schuld.
So ein Magier, der nix braucht außer Robe und n paar Tränke wär schon Cool irgendwie. Aber dann würde man eigentlich nur zuschauen, wie seine heraufbeschwörten Zombies und andere Wesen sich mit den Gegnern rumschlagen. Aber die Effekte sehen schon toll aus beim zaubern...


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2011)

Hey cool der macher vom Iceenhancer macht nun auch was für Skyrim 
That game called Skyrim | Facebook


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Dezember 2011)

eben hat ein Abgeschworener ein Huhn verfolgt 


so langsam vergeht mir auch das spielen... werde wohl 'ne woche oder 2 pause machen und dann einen neuen char anfangen


----------



## jumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

ich kam grad eben nach ner Schnellreise in Windhelm an, auf einmal fliegt ein Drache vom Himmel, schliddert noch 20m und verglüht dann. Drachenseele aufgenommen 
Ansonsten war der Drache leer.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2011)

Wollte das hier mal schnell loswerden :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (15. Dezember 2011)

> @Placebo
> Das kapier ich jetzt nicht ganz. 280 Perks kann man nicht meistern WEIL  man NUR 18 Fähigkeiten hat und die nicht bei 0 Anfangen?
> Kannst Du das noch mal anders erklären?


Hast recht, hab meine nur die Hälfte vom Gedachten aufgeschrieben:

18 Fähigkeiten x (100 Punkte : 10 Punkte pro Stufe) = 180 Maximallevel
-> 180 Perk-Punkte theoretisch zu verteilen. Die Fähigkeiten fangen aber nicht bei 0 an, deshalb sind es praktisch noch weniger. Laut Beth sind es aber ~280 Perks (die Aufwertungen, z.B. Moloch, mitgezählt). Also bleibt ein großer Teil der Perks garantiert unbelegt.

Zum glück gibt es Perks, auf die man verzichten kann: Runen doppelt so weit entfernt setzen, mehr Rüstung/Waffenschaden (schmieden und verzuabern tus auch), Zwei Zutaten von einer Pflanze holen etc. Selbst die "Zauber der XXXstufe verbrauchen nur noch die Hälfte an Magicka" kann man weg lassen, wenn man nicht alle Schulen der Magie auf einmal nutzen will.

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Fähigkeiten Alchmie, Verzauberung und Schmiedekunst leicht übermächtig sind, vor allem kombiniert....


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Dezember 2011)

alchemie benutze ich nie, genauso wie verzauberung. ich komme ohne auch super klar.


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wollte das hier mal schnell loswerden :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Noch ein 9gager


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> ich kam grad eben nach ner Schnellreise in Windhelm an, auf einmal fliegt ein Drache vom Himmel, schliddert noch 20m und verglüht dann. Drachenseele aufgenommen
> Ansonsten war der Drache leer.


 
Ich bin vor Kurzem zum Schrein von Peryite geschnellreist, als plötzlich ein DRACHENSKELETT von Himmel fällt und mir einen Mordsschrecken einjagt! (Und ich hatte da vorher noch nie einen Drachen erlegt, keinen Plan wo das Vieh herkam  )


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich war mal unterwegs zu meinem Haus nach Weißlauf, als plötzlich 10 Meter vor mir ein Drache und ein Riese spawnen. O.o Der Drache hat dann angefangen mich, mein Pferd und den Riesen zu grillen, und ist weggeflogen


----------



## Nichtrauscher (16. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt auch immer wieder viele eher unspektakuläre, aber lustige Szenen. Das letzte was mit gerade einfällt. Ich cleare gerade einen größeren Raum in einem Dungeon. Schleiche mich an, erschieße zwei-drei Gegner mit dem Bogen. Ziehe mich dann wieder etwas zurück. Ein Skelett rennt noch klappernd und knarzend durch die Gegend. Ich spanne in der Hocke den Bogen, lass mir ein bisschen Zeit mit dem Schuss. Dann bleibt es plötzlich stehen, zittert etwas krampfig hin und her, hebt den Kopf (eben so ein leichter Todeskampf. Man konnte ihm den Schmerz regelrecht ansehen) und bricht von selbst in seine Einzelteile zusammen.   War einfach wie im Kino.

Also eins muss man Skyrim lassen: Die Animationen, die Gestik und das Verhalten vieler Charaktere wirkt oft sehr natürlich und ist gut gelungen.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Dezember 2011)

Zwar nicht witzig aber irgendwie auch so eine Situation. Es gibt doch (angeblich)  diesen Riesen der am Anfang von Skyrim rum rennt oder? Tjo, kenn den nicht irgendwie kam ich von Flusswald den Weg entlang da sah ich wie die GEfährten den gleich mal umkloppen.. Ich blieb daneben stehen und sah zu danach meint die "ich hätte auch ruhig mal helfen können"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ein Teil von einer Quest. Hättest du mitgeholfen, hätten die gesagt wie stark du doch bist und das du mal bei den GEfährten vorbei schauen sollst.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Dezember 2011)

Aha danke dachte der rennt so einfach rum und tut niemanden was? Oder wird der immer gleich angegriffen? Zu mir sagte sie dann auch ich solle mal bei den Gefährten vorbei schauen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

RESPEKT!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Dezember 2011)

Ergänzen sich Verzauberungen?

Z.b. verzaubere ich meine schuhe und mein helm mit "Magie regeneriert 100% schneller". Hab ich dann eine 200% schnellere Regeneration oder wie ist das??


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> RESPEKT!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g


 

das ist "mein" lied, das ich immer im hintergrund höre wenn ich skyrim zocke... hammergeil 
ist aber auch schon 'ne woche oder so alt


----------



## Robonator (16. Dezember 2011)

Schon gesehen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abs_yGod5MQ&


Immerhin schonmal ein Anfang.


----------



## Arikus (16. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> das ist "mein" lied, das ich immer im hintergrund höre wenn ich skyrim zocke... hammergeil
> ist aber auch schon 'ne woche oder so alt


 
Wenn euch das gefällt, dann schaut mal nach Solitude, denn es gibt auch weibliche Barden. Sogar mit schöner Stimme, leider zu langen Pausen zwischen den einzelnen Zeilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: es gibt einige sehr schöne Videos, auch nur Intrumental, wenn man sich so durch Youtube klickt. 
Von ruhig http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAnQQcIncq0 bis Rock http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=xs9410NnW9Y und Metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyCFuP3rM2w
Und hier noch auf einem Instrument, das ich so vorher garnicht kannte http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18P_n5DnkjI

Aber genug Videos nu hier, ist ja kein Videothread


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schon gesehen?
> 
> Immerhin schonmal ein Anfang.


 

gesehen, ja... aber ich will kein online á la WOW... Dann lieber einen anständigen Coop Modus bis zu 4 Spieler.
und nicht von Moddern, wenn dann soll das "was richtiges" von Bethesda sein

nichts gegen euch modder, ihr macht eure abeit klasse!


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2011)

Also so manche Sachen sind von Moddern viiiel besser als von den Entwicklern selbst.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Dezember 2011)

ich sag ja auch nichta dagegen. hab selber ein paar  (grafik) mods laufen. macht das spiel viel interessanter

ich mein halt, wenn Bethesda einen Coop oder richtigen MMO-Modus bringen würde wär das besser, da es eher kompatibel ist und bugfrei läuft (vorrausgesetzt es wird anständig programmier)
dafür würde ich auch bezahlen in form von DLC


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ergänzen sich Verzauberungen?
> 
> Z.b. verzaubere ich meine schuhe und mein helm mit "Magie regeneriert 100% schneller". Hab ich dann eine 200% schnellere Regeneration oder wie ist das??


 
Jo ich glaube so ist das.


----------



## Schkaff (19. Dezember 2011)

gibt es ab einer gewissen stelle im spiel ein "point of no return"? wie z.b.




Spoiler



sobald man mit den drachen aus weißlauf davon fliegt, bzw in sovngarde? hab als bogenschütze nicht genug pfeile eingepaclt


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2011)

??? Wie meinste das???


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> gibt es ab einer gewissen stelle im spiel ein "point of no return"? wie z.b.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, da oben musst du die Quest beenden bevor du zurück kommst. 


Spoiler



Solltest aber auch ohne Pfeile auskommen, so berauschend ist es da leider nicht 
Also ich fande es enttäuschend


----------



## The_Rock (19. Dezember 2011)

Wollt nur mal kurz sagen, dass ich seit gestern auch Skyrim hab. War eigentlich ein "Risikokauf", da mir Oblivion überhauptnicht gefallen hat.
Habs dann auch gleich mal ne Stunde angespielt... na ja, zumindest wollte ich es nur ne Stunde spielen. Daraus sind dann aber doch 7 geworden 

Geiles Spiel bis jetzt 
Und nen schönen Dank an den Pizza-Dienst, sonst wär ich verhungert


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann verzauberte Schwerter jetzt auf 'Episch' verbessern. ^^ Hab mein Elfenschschwert der Feuersbrunst auf 57 Schaden + noch etwas Feuerschaden. Jetzt brauche ich etwas Ebenerz, um meinen Streitkolben von Molag Bal zu verbessern, der immernoch einfach krass ist.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Wollt nur mal kurz sagen, dass ich seit gestern auch Skyrim hab. War eigentlich ein "Risikokauf", da mir Oblivion überhauptnicht gefallen hat.
> Habs dann auch gleich mal ne Stunde angespielt... na ja, zumindest wollte ich es nur ne Stunde spielen. Daraus sind dann aber doch 7 geworden


 
Ich fand Oblivion zwar nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend.
Bei Skyrim ist mir dann bislang auch immer das gleiche passiert, kurz 1-2 Stunden spielen wollen, und dann sind doch wieder >5h vergangen. Hab mir seit letztem WE eine Zwangspause bis Weihnachten verdonnert, sonst klaut mir das in der Vorweihnachtszeit einfach zuviel Zeit.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hab gestern mal ein bisschen in den Sternzeichen gestöbert und dabei entdeckt das man wenn man verzauberung auf 100 hat einen Perk freischalten kann das man 2 Verzauberungen auf einen Gegenstand verzaubern kann... goil!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2011)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal ein bisschen in den Sternzeichen gestöbert und dabei entdeckt das man wenn man verzauberung auf 100 hat einen Perk freischalten kann das man 2 Verzauberungen auf einen Gegenstand verzaubern kann... goil!



Jo das ist ganz geil  Aber auf 100 bei Verzauberungg zukommen istnicht ganz so einfach wie schmieden. Man braucht zig gefüllte Seelensteine zig Sachen zum Verzaubern und aufgehts  Bin jetzt knapp lvl80 bei Verzauberung und muss schon 7 Sachen verzaubern für 1 lvl -.-

Allerdings habe ich dazu nochmal eine Frage. Ich habe mir extra so eine ultra Robe geholt (125% Magicka Reg + 15% weniger Zertörugns kosten). Das ganze entzaubert und wenn ich jetzt (egal mit welchen Seelenstein) auf meine Rüstung machen will= 10% Magicka Reg+3% Zerstörung?! Und das mit lvl80 und meine Skill Punkte habe ich bei Verzauberung auch auf die Effektivität gelegt (4/5 = 80% Wirkungsvollere Verzauberungen). 
Bleibt das so niedrig?! ODer wird das mit lvl 100 wieder so wie ich es gekauft habe?
Aufjeden ziemlich ärgerlich


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hm hab verzauberung auf 49 .... also ohne Gewähr. Allerdings gibt es ja auch Stiefel die die Tragfähigkeit um 35 Punkte z.B. erhöhen glaube nicht das man das je erreichen kann. Hast du denn auch Tränke benutzt?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2011)

Ne noch nicht, aber bei lvl80 kanns doch nicht sein das nur ein minimaler Bruchteil einer Verzauberung wirklich verwendet wird... von 125% auf 10%.. HALLO?! Ich mein wenn man level <30 okay... aber lvl80...


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt denke es gibt einfach Gegenstände die so niemals durch selbstverzauberung erreichbar sind. Also quasi Specialitems.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2011)

Solche Gegenstände lassen sich in der Regel gar nicht erst Entzaubern. Siehe Erzmagierrobe oder viele Verzauberte Sachen die man als Quest Abschluss belohnung bekommt


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht, aber bei lvl80 kanns doch nicht sein das nur ein minimaler Bruchteil einer Verzauberung wirklich verwendet wird... von 125% auf 10%.. HALLO?! Ich mein wenn man level <30 okay... aber lvl80...


 
Hast du auch verschieden große Seelen in deinen verschieden großen Seelensteinen? ^^
Jedenfalls bekommt man diese Kombizauber nie so stark hin wie auf diesen Roben, das bleibt wohl sogar mit voll ausgebautem Verzauberungs-Tree so.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2011)

Hab den Tree jetzt fast voll geskillt lvl 80, aber nichts hat sich geändert... Das ist total ******* ich wollte gerne eine gute Rüstung+ gute Magicka Fähigkeiten, da ich bei einem schwerthieb wenn ich eine Robe trage sofort tot bin -.-


----------



## The_Rock (19. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne kurze Frage von nem TES-Noob: Bringt mir die Erhöhung eines Skills etwas, wenn ich keine Perks reinsetze?

Also wenn ich z.B. nen Nahkampf-Krieger spiel (und logischerweise Perks in Nahkampf/Rüstung, usw reinsetze), aber hier und da auch mit Bogen schieße (dort aber keine Perks reinsetze). Bringt es mir dann trotzdem etwas das Bogenschießen hochzuleveln? 
Im ersten Dorf kann man sich ja das Bogenschieß bei nem Elf hochleveln lassen (um 5 Punkte glaub ich?). Will halt wissen ob mir das auch was bringt (mehr Schaden oder so?)


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage von nem TES-Noob: Bringt mir die Erhöhung eines Skills etwas, wenn ich keine Perks reinsetze?
> 
> Also wenn ich z.B. nen Nahkampf-Krieger spiel (und logischerweise Perks in Nahkampf/Rüstung, usw reinsetze), aber hier und da auch mit Bogen schieße (dort aber keine Perks reinsetze). Bringt es mir dann trotzdem etwas das Bogenschießen hochzuleveln?
> Im ersten Dorf kann man sich ja das Bogenschieß bei nem Elf hochleveln lassen (um 5 Punkte glaub ich?). Will halt wissen ob mir das auch was bringt (mehr Schaden oder so?)


 
Ja, mehr Schaden.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, mehr Schaden.


 
eben nicht. der schaden erhöht sich nur wenn du auch die perks verteilst


----------



## The_Rock (19. Dezember 2011)

Hm, also nicht? 

Soll heißen: Das Hochleveln bringt mir nix, wenn ich nicht auch Perks reinsetze?


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Dezember 2011)

Also bringen tut es dir schon was wenn es das erste das du auf 100 bekommst kriegste nen Erfolg!!!


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Dezember 2011)

nee...

das wär doch total sinnlos. stell dir vor du kloppst immer mit einand, dadurch erhöht sich natürlich dein einhand skill. aber ohne perks einzusetzen wird deine waffe nicht stärker.
sonst hätte ein Eisendolch (nicht aufgewertet) bei Einhand auf 100 alleine schon 100 dmg + perks (angenommen ein skill erhöht den dmg um 1)


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2011)

Doch, der Waffenskill wird in die Schadensberechnung eingerechnet, die Perks haben aber größeren Einfluss.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Dezember 2011)

beweis?


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2011)

Die genauen Formeln habe ich nicht gefunden, aber hier beschäftigt sich jemand damit: Skyrim talk:Weapons - UESPWiki


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> beweis?



Mach dir nen x-belibigen Char, nimm dir ein Schwert und ab gehts. Der steigt auch so, der schaden, wenn auch nicht so stark wie mit Perks.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mach dir nen x-belibigen Char, nimm dir ein Schwert und ab gehts. Der steigt auch so, der schaden, wenn auch nicht so stark wie mit Perks.


 
zu viel arbeit


----------



## The_Rock (20. Dezember 2011)

rofl, ich hoffe der Link wurde hier noch nicht gepostet:
How to steal in Skyrim - YouTube

Ein eher lustiger "how to steal" Guide


----------



## schmodel (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Rock 

So zu meinem Proplem ausser das so ein Sammelthread mit der Zeit extrem  unübersichtlich wird.
Ich habe zwar schon einige Lösungsversuche im Netz gegoogelt aber ich merk da schon das es oft nicht klappt.
Das mit der Magierquest in Mzulft.
Da wo mann den Fokusstein plaziert und dann per Frost und Feuerzauber die Kristalle aussrichten soll.
Geht bei mir auch nicht 
Zwei Kristalle-da kann ich machen was ich will sind immer auf der selben Höhe.
Jeder Schuss mit Eis oder feuer gibt gleich bei allen drei volles Program-also entwder ganz oben oder ganz unten.
Kann mir jemand noch einen trick dazu verraten?


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2011)

schmodel schrieb:


> Hi Rock
> 
> So zu meinem Proplem ausser das so ein Sammelthread mit der Zeit extrem  unübersichtlich wird.
> Ich habe zwar schon einige Lösungsversuche im Netz gegoogelt aber ich merk da schon das es oft nicht klappt.
> ...



War erst vorher bei der Quest habe dann Frostbiss genommen und solang auf den Kristall gehalten bis alle in der höhe eines ringes waren (jeder der 3 strahlen muss in eine bahn zielen) es reicht wenn du auf einen strahl schaust und ihn ausrichtest da die anderen ja dann gleich mit ausgerichtet werden.


----------



## schmodel (20. Dezember 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> War erst vorher bei der Quest habe dann Frostbiss genommen und solang auf den Kristall gehalten bis alle in der höhe eines ringes waren (jeder der 3 strahlen muss in eine bahn zielen) es reicht wenn du auf einen strahl schaust und ihn ausrichtest da die anderen ja dann gleich mit ausgerichtet werden.


 Schade bei mir klappt das auch nicht.
hab extra per "TGM" gecheatet damit mein Mana bei dem dauerfeuer  nicht alle wird aber nützt in allen erdenklichen Kombination rein garnichts.
Dann muss ich mir halt ne andere Gruppe suchen wo ich weiter questen kann-leider.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Dezember 2011)

Ist in dem gerade eben erschienen Patch die 4GB exe dabei oder nicht ? Und weiß jemand was alles verbessert wurde ?!


----------



## kero81 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man die Skyrim.exe mit CFF-Explorer startet und unter File Header nachschaut, sieht man das bei "App can handle more than 2GB" ein Häkchen gesetzt ist. Somit kann Skyrim jetzt mehr als zwei GB Ram nutzen...


----------



## schmodel (21. Dezember 2011)

achso-ich habe das Proplem mit dem Kristall gelöst..

Es geht oder ging bei mir *nur* mit genau den Zaubern die auf dem Tisch liegen..
Der Frostbiss den ich im Gepäck hatte (und ausgerüstet habe) war wohl nicht passend obwohls der gleiche war


----------



## jumpel (21. Dezember 2011)

Moin!
Einige Fragen:

- Hat jemand von euch den Catalyst 12.1 drauf und bringt der wirklich 10% Mehrleistung in Himmelsrand?
Kann mir das jemand erklären:
"- Improves performance (10%) in Elder Scrolls: Skyrim when Multi-Sample  Anti-Aliasing is enabled on the AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series for single GPU  and AMD CrossFireX configurations"
Hab ich die Mehrleistung nur auf 69xx Karten oder bringt mir das auch was mit meiner alten HD5770?


- Ich spiele noch auf dem Stand vom 12. November, außer Day-One-Patch nichts drauf.
Wenn mir jetzt morgen meine Festplatte abnippelt hab ich doch keine Chance dass ich in dieser Konstellation weiterspielen kann, denn wenn ich mit der neuen HDD alles neuinstalliere, Steam doch gleich auf die aktuellste updated. Oder?


- Hauptquestreihe wo ich mit dem Mädel unterwegs bin nachdem ich den Drachen in Kyneshain getötet hab. In irgend nem Laden reden wir mit nem Händler, ich glaube er hieß Enthir (so'n grauer Elf mMn). Der bot mir an auch gestohlene Waren abzukaufen nur find ich ihn nichtmehr. In welcher Stadt war das denn?


Vielen Dank im vorraus und schonmal schöne Weihnachten falls wir uns nichtmehr sehen


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Dezember 2011)

zum Catalyst kann ich dir nix sagen.

wenn du skyrim neu installierst saugt steam gleich die aktuelle version

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müsste Ethnir in Winterfeste in der Akademie sein.
alternativ kannst du nach Rifton gehen in die Diebesgilde, die Händlerin unten kauft dir auch dein diebesgut ab


----------



## kero81 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ob es genau 10% sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich habe den 12.1 drauf und es läuft schon besser. Ich bin zufrieden. Ob das auch mit den 5er Karten besser läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich denke das hat nen Grund warum die 6900er erwähnt werden.


----------



## The_Rock (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab grad ein kleines Problem. Mein Zweihandkampf Level ist von 37 auf 25 gesunken und hat ne rote Farbe. Hab mal alle Gegenstände abgelegt und mich an nem Schrein geheilt. Hat nix gebracht.

Unter aktiven Effekten steht auch nix. Hab ich was übersehn? 

Bin übrigens erst am Anfang des Spiels (Winterfeste oder so, die erste größere Stadt)


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Dezember 2011)

vampier oder werwolf? 

weiß nicht ob das was ausmacht, habs noch nicht gespielt  habs auch nicht vor...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Dezember 2011)

Werwolf nein, Vampir auch nein, da wird man eher stärker als schwächer.
Warste 20 Jahre im Knast?  ?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2011)

Moin, och wollte noch mal auf die aktuelle ENB hinweisen, so siehts bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer die haben will hab alles mal gepackt und hochgeladen: https://rapidshare.com/files/3987099839/ENBseries.rar
einfach in das Hauptverzeichnis kopieren und das wars schon. fps werden kaum bis gar nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Dezember 2011)

Merci  werds heut mal anschauen
Hab seit montag nichtmehr gezockt...  
Aber morgen noch arbeiten, danach 2 wochen urlaub


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Dezember 2011)

Find ich, wie eigentlich alle ENB-Series ziemlich hässlich =/


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Dezember 2011)

Wirkt wie im Märchen.. passt nicht zum Spiel


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Dezember 2011)

gab es hier im forum irgendwo ein skyrim gewinnspiel? ich mach zwar ab und an hier mal bei sowas mit, kann mich aber an nichts mit skyrim errinnern und bin gerade ein wenig perplex. 
der postbüttel hat mir grad was in die hand gedrückt, leider ohne brief mit begründung drin. bild im anhang.

bin zwar ahnungslos, find ich aber super.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2011)

@sperrfeuer & freakslikeme
wenn ich wüsste, wie man die farben abschwächt würde ich das gerne machen, nur find ich da nix zum ändern


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2011)

Hm Skyrim... Irgendwie hab ich echt kein bock auf das Game... aber wenn ich erstmal anfange kann ich nicht mehr aufhören... schon komisch.


----------



## Placebo (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch ENB Series drauf, aber nur, um die Nächte dunkler zu machen, der Rest bleibt weg 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 22.12.2011 um 18:29 ----------

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, Höhlen o.ä. im HUD auszublenden, den Kompass selber aber zu behalten? Notfalls auch ohne Kompass, meine Lebenspunkte will ich aber auf jeden Fall weiterhin sehen. Deshalb fällt die Einstellung im Menü leider flach... Wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar. Das ist für mich ein richtiger Atmosphäre-Killer, wenn ich in der Gegend rumlaufe, vor mir eine Höhle sehe und denke: "Ach nee, kenn ich schon, sag jedenfalls der Kompass". Außerdem entdeckt man so nicht alle auf einmal und hat länger was davon


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Dezember 2011)

Kennt jemand den Questgeber für die nordwestliche Dwemerfestung? 

Was ich da gefunden habe macht mich neugierig xD


Spoiler



"Befallene" die einen mit Grünen Schleim bespucken Oo


----------



## klefreak (22. Dezember 2011)

Nördl. Dwemer Festung

hab grad kein Skyrim zur Verfügung aber:


Spoiler



Schrein von Peryite
...
The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim - Daedra Artefakte (3/5) bei spieletipps (etwas runter scrollen)
ist ganz witzig der Quest 



viel spass 

ps: googlen hilft da oft weiter


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2011)

Meine Ultra Real ENB v0.101 ist fertig... wem das jetzt immer noch net gefällt, dann weiß ich auch net mehr weiter 
Bilder sind vorher/nacher effekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Download folgt noch.....

_*€DIT: MEHR BILDER*_



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Meine Ultra Real ENB v0.101 ist fertig... wem das jetzt immer noch net gefällt, dann weiß ich auch net mehr weiter
> Bilder sind vorher/nacher effekt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
dafür würde ich sogar zahlen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Download folgt noch.....


 
los nu, live probieren ich will.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2011)

So, da isses:
*https://rapidshare.com/files/1120380566/ENB_Skyrim.rar*. Einfach alles in das Hauptverzeichnis kopieren.
SSAO hab ich net so stark eingestellt, damit ihr da keine Probleme habt. 
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass man mit der "Einfg" Taste Screenshots mit der ENB machen kann. Da ist kein zusätzliches Programm mehr nötig 

Nun auch im SkyrimNexus zu finden: Ultra Realistic ENB Settings at Skyrim Nexus


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Dezember 2011)

die entpackten dateien einfach in den Skyrim ordner, oder?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

gibt es mittlerweile eine möglichkeit das fov dauerhaft anzuassen, ohne das man das ständig neu in die konsole schreiben muss? ich hätte gern dauerhaft fov von 85, ist leider nicht möglich, da man den ständig neu eingeben muss, was auf die dauer gewaltig nervt.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das geht. 
in der Skyrim.ini unter [DISPLAY] folgendes eintragen: 

fDefault1stPersonFOV=85.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=85.0000
fDefaultFOV=85.0000


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

super, vielen dank. funktioniert einwandfrei. 
ich hab vorher was ähnliches versucht, klappte aber nicht und hab über google nur verweise auf die konsole gefunden.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

Kein Thema, aber dran denken die Datei wieder schreibgeschützt zu machen. Sonst ist alles beim Steam Neustart wieder weg 
Kleines Update meiner Settings: Natural and Realistic ENB Settings at Skyrim Nexus


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

danke für den hinweis, das habe ich gerade probiert und kann es nicht nachvollziehen. 
rechner neustart, zwangsläufig also auch steam beendet. den schreibschutz der .ini habe ich zu keinem zeitpunkt angerührt, der fov von 85 ist immer noch eingestellt.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

hmmm... okay  bei mir hat es das immer zurückgesetzt als ich anfangs den Launcher benutzt hatte.... naja, gott sein dank kann ich über die tesv.exe starten


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

n ich starte über den launcher. wurde da patchtechnisch was verändert?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

nö, aber ich hab den patch 1.1 noch drauf, deswegen geht das noch^^


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

achso, ich hab mir durch steam gestern das aktuellste draufschaufeln lassen. läuft bisher aber auch bestens.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal mein Steam wieder angeschmissen, um mal das TESV Acceleration Layer auszuproberen. Jetzt bewegt sich meine Maus ganz normal bei der X-Achse, bei der Y-Achse geht jedoch so gut wie gar nix mehr. Weiß da jemand zufälling ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

greift die mod vielleicht auf eigene ini/configfiles zurück in denen die mausgeschwindigkeiten geregelt sind?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

eigentlich net, aber in der .ini könnte ich mal gucken. Mit dem 1.1er Patch läuft aber alles normal. BUGthesda hat echt saubere Arbeit geleistet


----------



## jumpel (24. Dezember 2011)

Da ich ja auch nichts gegen ein wenig mehr fps hätte, hab ich grad mal ne kleine bencherei veranstaltet.
CPU von 3,4 auf 3,6 GHz und dann jeweils 3 Spielstände á 3mal laufen lassen (60sek. mit Fraps) und verglichen.
Skyrim soll ja sehr CPU lastig sein (PCGH: "...GPU's langweilen sich...").

In allen 3 Kategorien hab ich bei 3,4GHz minimal bessere avg-fps als bei 3,6GHz (jeweils so im 0,2fps Bereich).
Dungeon: 37,8
Stadt: 36,25
Offenland: 36,90
Ergo limitiert die Grafikkarte.
Was mich bissl verwundert dass PCGH im aktuellen Heft unter anderem einen PII X4 980 (3,7GHz) und HD5770 empfiehlt. 
Genau diese Karte hab ich auch und ich glaub nicht dass 100MHz mehr CPU-Takt vorhin etwas gebracht hätten.
Kann natürlich auch sein dass diese Empfehlung für "Durchschnittliches Spielen" ausgelegt war. Ich weis es nicht.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich werde wohl um ein Update nicht herumkommen und die Mehrleistung versuchen durch das TESV Acceleration Layer - Dingens zu bekommen.


Ansonsten schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich meinen I5-2400 von 3.1 GHz auf 3.7 GHz gebracht habe, lief Skyrim wesentlich besser. Wesentlich weniger Ruckler und bessere Overall-Performance.
Noch nen größeren Performance-Schub hatte ich als ich die Details welche man auf "sehr hoch" stellen kann, auf "hoch" reduziert habe. Optisch ist kein Unterschied auszumachen, aber viele Stellen die vorher geruckelt haben, tun es jetzt nicht mehr. Testet das unbedingt mal aus.

Verwendetes System zum Zeitpunkt des Tests:
I5-2400 sowie eine übertaktete GTX 460 (800 MHz)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meinen I5-2400 von 3.1 GHz auf 3.7 GHz gebracht habe, lief Skyrim wesentlich besser. Wesentlich weniger Ruckler und bessere Overall-Performance.
> Noch nen größeren Performance-Schub hatte ich als ich die Details welche man auf "sehr hoch" stellen kann, auf "hoch" reduziert habe. Optisch ist kein Unterschied auszumachen, aber viele Stellen die vorher geruckelt haben, tun es jetzt nicht mehr. Testet das unbedingt mal aus.
> 
> Verwendetes System zum Zeitpunkt des Tests:
> I5-2400 sowie eine übertaktete GTX 460 (800 MHz)



Spielst Du in Full HD ? Dann könntest Du ausser auf hoch stellen noch versuchen, Details entfernter Objekte auf Mittel zu stellen , sonst alle Sichtweiten bis Anschlag und AA aus, Bei Full HD braucht man AA eh nicht so , find´ ich .... hab auch ne GTX 460 und läuft ganz gut so. AF hab ich einfach mal auf 16 gemacht. Sollte so ganz ordentlich laufen ... UND gut aussehen ...

P.s.: Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2011)

Jep, in Full HD (16:10)
Spiele aber mit 8xMSAA sowie 2xTSAA (ohne AA? Niemals!)
Läuft wunderbar mit diesem Setting. 

Gibt zwar immer noch einige kleine Ecken die ruckeln, aber die stören mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## jumpel (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme langsam ins Grübeln...
Mit Details einstellen meint ihr doch das hier oder:
Weil egal was ich einstelle ob alles auf 100% oder nur ca. 30% beeinträchtigt die fps nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Ion (25. Dezember 2011)

@jumpel

Nein da bist du falsch.
Starte mal das Spiel über Steam, dann kommt ja dieser Launcher. In diesem musst du auf Einstellungen klicken, da kannst du richtig einstellen was die Grafik angeht.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich meinen 2600k von 3,4 auf 4,0 GHz übertaktet hab und dadurch knapp 7 fps gewonnen hab.


----------



## Ion (25. Dezember 2011)

Jop, die Leistung steigt linear mit dem Takt mit. Natürlich eher bei CPU´s welche eine hohe IPC haben


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal testweise ne Stelle mit niedrigen FPS ausgesucht und dann dort einen Spielstand gespeichert. 

Wenn ich meinen x4 955BE von 3,2 auf 3,6 Ghz übertakte hab ich vielleicht gerade mal 4 fps mehr .... irgendwie lohnt dafür das Strom verbraten nicht 

Im Grunde läuft´s bei mir im grossen und ganzen flüssig. Hab zwar mal n paar Stellen wo die fps droppen , aber nur kurzzeitig.

Sag mal Ion, mich interessiert seit dem AA Spezial in der aktuellen Ausgabe auch das Thema mehr. Hab mich bisher noch nicht so damit befasst, weil ich irgendwie durch die ganzen AA Bezeichnungen nicht durchgestiegen bin.
Seit der aktuellen Ausgabe beginne ich da etwas besser durchzublicken ... 

Du schreibst Du spielst mit 8 x MSAA und 2xTSAA .... stellst Du das über den Treiber ein , also z.B. die Nvdia Systemsteuerung ? Oder hast Du ein Tool dafür was Du benutzt ?

Ich hab über den Launcher mal rumexperimentiert mit 2x , 4x und 8x AA , aber im Grunde macht das nicht so viel aus, bei Full HD , was die Optik angeht. Die Kanten werden zwar etwas geglättet, aber den Wow-Effekt habe ich nicht gehabt, dass ich ein Riesenunterschied bemerkt hätte.

Ist dieses TSAA nicht das transparent AA für z.B. Blätter, vegetation usw. ? Ich würde da auch gern mal mehr mit rumexperimentieren, da ich kaum weniger fps durch 2-8x AA hatte. Scheint eh´ eher CPU limitiert zu sein.

N Tip für mich , wie Du das einstellst ? Im Launcher steht ja nur AA und FXAA.

Treiber ? Tool ?


----------



## Ion (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich erkläre es dir gerne
Vorraussetzung ist das du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte dein Eigen nennst

Schau dir das Bild mal näher was welches ich dabei packe.

Du brauchst das Tool Nvidia Inspector
Dort klickst du die roten Bereiche an die ich makiert habe. Wählst dann in der Spieleliste Skyrim aus und stellst es so ein wie ich.
Diese Einstellung ergibt 4xMSAA + 2xTSAA (2xSupersampling)

Pass die Einstellung der Stärke deiner Grafikkarte an, ich hab derzeit ne GTX 460 drin, viel mehr packt die leider nicht. Macht aber nichts, Spiel sieht selbst mit 2xSSAA super aus und läuft sehr flott


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hey danke. Das teste ich mal ...

Hab grad nochmal mit 8fach AA getestet , über den launcher. Nachdem ich das FXAA ausgeschaltet hab, gefällt´s mir doch besser. Dieses FXAA hat das Bild so matschig unscharf gemacht. Das gefiel mir vorher nicht.

Nur mit 8fach AA sieht´s schon ziemlich gut aus und läuft irgendwie immer noch flüssig.

Aber ich werd´ Deine Einstellungen auch mal testen. Macht mir grad Spass die überzählige Leistung in Bildqualität zu stecken ... dachte nicht dass das mit ner 460 überhaupt geht, aber meine Gigabyte GTX 460 OC scheint doch ganz gut zu sein ( 1GB Ram ) . Die 4xMSAA+2xTSAA Einstellung interessiert mich aber doch , auch weil da glaub´ ich dieses Transparent AA dabei ist. Mal gespannt 


Danke Dir.

Und danke für die Mühe mit dem Bild , so kapier ich das noch leichter 

Edit . So , hab gerade mal die gleiche Inspector version geladen, die Du auf dem Bild nutzt und die Einstellungen auch gleich sofort gefunden, dank Deiner guten Anleitung. Nur find´ ich Skyrim, bzw. TESV.exe nicht in der Spieleliste. Naja ... vielleicht muss ich noch n Neustart machen , oder so. Ich probier das nachher mal weiter aus, oder morgen. Krieg´ gleich besuch. Is ja Weihnachten  Apropos : Frohe Weihnachten ! 

Edit2 : Ah .... hab n Update des Inspectors gemacht und irgendwie ist das Spiel jetzt in der Liste unter TESV.exe ... Mal später dann in Ruhe testen .... klappt so weit aber alles. Danke !!!


----------



## Ion (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aktueller Treiber ist auch wichtig 
Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen

Wenn noch was ist, einfach fragen.

Euch auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hm .... Besuch is noch nicht da. Grad nochmal getestet. Irgendwie hab ich zwar alles eingestellt, aber die Einstellungen des Inspectors überschreiben wie´s aussieht nicht die Einstellungen des Launchers.

Hab leider immer noch "Treppchenbildung", obwohl ich auch auf "apply Changes" gegangen bin.

Und er findet die TESV.exe im Inspector erst , wenn ich das Game in der Nvdia Systemsteuerung hinzugefügt habe.

Ich test mal so , mit 2-8fach AA. Das sah ansich schon ganz gut aus. Nur darf man das fxaa nicht einschalten, sonst bekommt man unscharfe Brühe 

So .... grad nochmal geschaut. Das 4fach AA aus dem Launcher sieht für meine Bedürfnisse schon sehr gut aus. Läuft auch noch flüssig.

Leider klappt es bei mir irgendwie nicht mit dem Inspector .... hab alles mögliche probiert, aber das Forcieren/überschreiben der Angaben aus dem inspector klappt bei mir leider einfach nicht.

Ist ja kein Beinbruch. 4fach AA sieht auch nett aus  Aber danke für Deine Mühe.


----------



## jumpel (25. Dezember 2011)

ok, danke Ion, dann wirds wohl doch mal wieder Zeit für Steam.

Ne Frage dazu:
Kann es sein dass man bei Steam nur im online-Modus Einstellungen verändern kann?
Hab neulich das I-Net Kabel abgezogen (weil ich nicht wollte das Steam gleich updated) und wollte dann eben offline einstellen, dass nur Ich selber updaten darf. Habe aber im Menü von Steam nichts gefunden...


----------



## LOGIC (25. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst trozdem alles einstellen. Einfach mit rechtsklick auf Skyrim, dann auf den reiter "Updates" und dort von "Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten" auf "Dieses Spiel nicht automatisch aktualisieren" geht im Online sowie im Offline-Modus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Dezember 2011)

Wieder was dazugelernt  Hab mich schon gefragt wo man das findet , mit den Updates ...

THX


----------



## jumpel (26. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut das freut mich jetzt dass es auch offline geht, danke!


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2011)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Du kannst trozdem alles einstellen. Einfach mit rechtsklick auf Skyrim, dann auf den reiter "Updates" und dort von "Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten" auf "Dieses Spiel nicht automatisch aktualisieren" geht im Online sowie im Offline-Modus.


 Skyrim lädt leider die Updates immer automatisch, egal was man eingestellt hat. Hab ich leider selbst erfahren müssen. Deswegen hab ich mir nach dem 1.1er Patch ein Backup gemacht. Hatte auch Nicht Updaten ausgewählt... mittlerweile bin ich auch auf dem neuesten Patch mit der Steam Version 

Am besten Inet deaktivieren -> Offlinemodus -> Inet wieder aktivieren und Steam Offline lassen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. Dezember 2011)

Wann kommt jetzt eigentlich das Construction Kit?
Will mir endlich nen ordentliches Haus bauen xD


----------



## klefreak (26. Dezember 2011)

@ LEgacyy

Ich weis ja nicht, was du hast, aber der neue Patch ist doch eh ok??
gibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund, das Game auf der 1.1 zu lassen?

mfg

-> dank LAA Flag kein 4gb Patch nötig
--> Steamintegration dank "nichtraupkopie" auch kein Argument
---> Fehlerbehebungen
----> ENB und der Scriptextender laufen acuh mit der neuesten Version
.....


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2011)

@klefreak
das 1.1er Backup hab ich noch da. Bin aber auf die aktuelle Version umgestiegen, da der *TESV Acceleration Layer *nur mit dem aktuellen Patch läuft und mir 7-13 zusätzliche FPS bringt. 
Hab bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## belle (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe hier die Lösung (falls noch nicht vorhanden) für ein Problem, bei dem sich Skyrim plötzlich ohne Fehlermeldung aufhängt (jede bisherige Version):
Wenn man bei einigen Quests im weiteren Verlauf von NPCs weggebracht oder teleportiert wird (Sheogorath, Sanguine, Verschwörung der Abgeschworenen), kam es bei mir immer zu den genannten Aufhängern. Nach vielem Probieren kam ich auf die unwahrscheinliche Lösung:
Man muss alle Eisenpfeile aus dem Inventar entfernen. Als Bogenschütze benutze ich für einfache Gegner meist diese simplen Pfeile, da den meisten Schaden sowieso der Bogen selbst ausmacht und ich so die besseren Pfeile für schwerere Gegner aufheben kann. Ich habe keine Ahnung an was das liegt, vielleicht werden die Item IDs falsch vergeben.


----------



## Ion (26. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die es noch nicht entdeckt haben:

Guides: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Tweak Guide - GeForce


----------



## jumpel (26. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> [...]
> Deswegen hab ich mir nach dem 1.1er Patch ein Backup gemacht.
> [...]



Ähm, wie?

Außerdem kann ich bei mir in Steam garnicht wählen. Die Update Schaltfläche ist ausgegraut!


----------



## Sight (26. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir einer einen guten HQ Textur Mod empfehlen? Bei so viel Auswahl weiss ich nich wo ich anfangen soll


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2011)

Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Den finde ich ganz gut.


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2011)

Mein Skyrim startet mal wieder net, er lädt und lädt minutenlang bis ichs irgendwann abbreche.


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2011)

Steam ist heute bissl überlastet...


----------



## belle (26. Dezember 2011)

Sight schrieb:


> Kann mir einer einen guten HQ Textur Mod empfehlen? Bei so viel Auswahl weiss ich nich wo ich anfangen soll


Das wären von mir aus definitiv die "2K Textures".


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2011)

@jumpel
hab einfach mein Skyrim Ordner nach C:\Programme kopiert. Mit dem hab ich dann lange Zeit gezockt. Seit heute aber wieder wie gesagt per Steam.

Die 2K Textures sind echt gut. Noch paar andere aus den Top Files beim Nexus auswählen und das wars^^


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Steam ist heute bissl überlastet...


 
Ins Spiel komme ich, ich meine das Laden des Spielstandes.


----------



## Placebo (26. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ins Spiel komme ich, ich meine das Laden des Spielstandes.


 Kannst du einen anderen Spielstand laden? Du hast nicht zufällig viel mit Cheats wie Disable herumgespielt (würde ich sogar verstehen, wenn man irgendwo festhängt, ist der echt gut - bläht aber den Speicherstand extrem auf)?


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2011)

Ne, der letzte Cheat war für die "Geschlechtsumwandlung" aber da war ich noch Stufe 2^^

War nur in der Höhle mit den Dwemerteilen.


----------



## jumpel (26. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon:
Der Spielstand vor dem wo es nichtmehr funzt, geht der?
Wenn ich an 'ungünstigen' Stellen speicher (viele Gegner, Tür geht grad auf) hab ich das auch von Zeit zu Zeit.


@ all, kann sein dass ich's schonmal gefragt hab, aber was bedeutet denn das grüne Symbol bei der Waffe?


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2011)

Würde sagen sie ist vergiftet^^

Ja das Autosave von vorher geht.


----------



## The_Rock (27. Dezember 2011)

Jo, da isn Gift drauf 
Was ich mich allerdings frag: Wieviele Schläge hat man eigentlich pro Gift? Wird das irgendwo angezeigt?

Generell hätte man nochn paar Anzeigen ins HUD stecken können (z.B. wenn man krank ist). Die paar Sekunden Textanzeige gehn im Kampf ziemlich schnell unter.


----------



## jumpel (27. Dezember 2011)

Also beim Bogen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass nur ein einziger Pfeil vergiftet wird.
Sieht man sehr gut wenn man z. B. mit Frostbissgift schiesst und der Gegner relativ nah dran ist. Dann leuchter er nach einem Treffer grünlich.

Bei der Axt bzw. Streithammer müssten es eigentlich wenn es "realistisch" ist, mehrere Hiebe/Treffer sein die vergiftete Wirkung zeigen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Dezember 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Jo, da isn Gift drauf
> Was ich mich allerdings frag: Wieviele Schläge hat man eigentlich pro Gift? Wird das irgendwo angezeigt?
> 
> Generell hätte man nochn paar Anzeigen ins HUD stecken können (z.B. wenn man krank ist). Die paar Sekunden Textanzeige gehn im Kampf ziemlich schnell unter.


 
Ich vermute mal wie in allen vorherigen Teilen ?> 1x


----------



## Placebo (27. Dezember 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frag: Wieviele Schläge hat man eigentlich pro Gift? Wird das irgendwo angezeigt?


 Wahrscheinlich nur einen, außer du hast den Alchemie Perk, der dir zwei erlaubt.


----------



## The_Rock (27. Dezember 2011)

Hm, ok. Dann lohnt sich das für mich net. Der Aufwand is mir dafür zu groß.
Da hau ich lieber 2-3x normal drauf in der Zeit 

P.S.: Habt ihr eigentlich die Hauptquest geschafft? Ich bin kurz vor Level 40 und mit der Hauptquest noch in Weißlauf (kurz nachm ersten Drachenkill). Also noch ziemlich am "Anfang" 
Es gibt einfach viel zu viel zu entdecken, und die Nebenquests sind auch recht gut geworden.

Besonders einen fand ich ziemlich lustig  (kriegte man recht früh im Spiel -> Weißlauf)


Spoiler



Da mein Questlog ziemlich voll war, wollt ich vorerst keine größeren Nebenquests mehr annehmen. Dann hat mich irgendwann (im Saufhaus ) einer angesprochen, der ein Wetttrinken machen wollte. "Ja gut", dachte ich mir... "kann ja nicht lange dauern". Nach gerade mal 3 Bier (?) wachte ich auf der anderen Seite der Karte(!) wieder auf, und musste in ner Kettenquest nochmal quer die verschiedensten Orte abklappern, um meine Sauftour (+Filmriss) nachvollziehn zu können... und den dabei entstandenden Schaden zu begleichen. So viel zu "kurze Quest"


----------



## MOD6699 (27. Dezember 2011)

@The_Rock: Wer kennt es nicht, man wacht nach ner durchzechten Nacht auf und ist mit einem Schaf verheiratet... Wegen dem Gift im Ladebildschirm schreiben sie was von einem Schlag.

Ich hab nen 1090T normal auf 3,2 Ghz, 8 GB Ram und ne GTX 470 und kann mit allem auf Maximal spielen. Ausser leichtes Ruckeln in großen Dungeons habe ich noch keine Einbrüche erlebt. Grafikmods hab ich keine drauf.

Ich wollte mal fragen ab wann man den Erfolg für die Diebesgilde bekommt "Verhelfe der Diebesgilde zu altem Glanz". Da ich die Questreihe eigentlich durchhabe. Muss man dafür diese Steine von Benziahn oder so besorgen? Danke im vorraus.


----------



## arkim (27. Dezember 2011)

Boah, wie kann ich denn *Hevnoraak* besiegen, da scheitere ich ja sogar als Novize dran! Wie ist da die Taktik?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist das ein Drachenpriester?
Das sind schon harte Nüsse, eigentlich auf jedem Level...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es ein Drachenpriester ist: Heiltränke in unglaublichen Mengen, einen Begleiter als Kugelfang und Glück.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

wer vorher die saufquest gemacht hat, kann zusätzlich zu seinem begleiter noch mit dem stab sanguines rose einen dremora beschwören, der 60 sekunden lang für einen kämpft. ein pferd dabeizuhaben kann auch nicht schaden.

damit hat man 3 begleiter die einem das leben schon einfacher machen dürften. das pferd fällt allerdings weg, wenn besagter priester sich in nem dungeon befindet.


----------



## arkim (27. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Drachenpriester ist: Heiltränke in unglaublichen Mengen, einen Begleiter als Kugelfang und Glück.


Ja, ist ein Drachenpriester. Danke, dch schaue mal, was sich machen lässt...


----------



## jumpel (27. Dezember 2011)

@ MOD6699
Du musst viele dieser kleinen Raub-Aufträge für Vex&Delvin machen.
Nach jeweils 5 Aufträgen in Einsamkeit, Weißlauf, Markarth und Windhelm kommt je 1 Spezial Auftrag. 
Während du die machst, fängt die Zisterne an "mehr und mehr zu glänzen" 

Also ich muss sagen, die Diebesgilde ist genau meine Meute. Mit denen kann ich am besten. Hab schon vergessen, dass das Spiel sowas wie ne Hauptquest hat!


----------



## Placebo (27. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Drachenpriester ist: Heiltränke in unglaublichen Mengen, einen Begleiter als Kugelfang und Glück.


 Meine Strastegie ist: Begleiter mitnehmen -> anschleichen -> einen Schuss mit dem Bogen -> Begleiter prügelt sich mit dem Priester und du bleibst unentdeckt -> Koch dir nen Kaffee -> Drachenpriester tot  oder dein Begleiter, das ist dann weniger gut... Du kannst deinem Begleiter auch noch helfen, indem du den Gegner mit Schüssen aus dem Hinterhalt bearbeitest. Vokun habe ich so ohne Resistenzen, Stufe 17 und auf Experte besiegt


----------



## Wild Thing (27. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> @ MOD6699
> Du musst viele dieser kleinen Raub-Aufträge für Vex&Delvin machen.
> Nach jeweils 5 Aufträgen in Einsamkeit, Weißlauf, Markarth und Windhelm kommt je 1 Spezial Auftrag.
> Während du die machst, fängt die Zisterne an "mehr und mehr zu glänzen"
> ...


 
Jo da stimme ich dir zu, habe es mittlerweile zum Diebesgilden Meister gebracht...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Dezember 2011)

Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Strastegie ist: Begleiter mitnehmen -> anschleichen -> einen Schuss mit dem Bogen -> Begleiter prügelt sich mit dem Priester und du bleibst unentdeckt -> Koch dir nen Kaffee -> Drachenpriester tot  oder dein Begleiter, das ist dann weniger gut... Du kannst deinem Begleiter auch noch helfen, indem du den Gegner mit Schüssen aus dem Hinterhalt bearbeitest. Vokun habe ich so ohne Resistenzen, Stufe 17 und auf Experte besiegt



Naja geht nicht immer, mein erster Drachenprister tauchte auf, nachdem ich einen Drachen gekillt hatte und auf die Steinwand mit den Einen zu lief.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Naja geht nicht immer, mein erster Drachenprister tauchte auf, nachdem ich einen Drachen gekillt hatte und auf die Steinwand mit den Einen zu lief.


 
Der auf der Schurspitze?
Schon eine Anfängerfalle, aber die Priester sind relativ langsam.


----------



## lu89 (28. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich die Schattenauflösung nicht einstellen. Egal wie hoch ich die in der ini drehe, die Schatten sehen immer noch so aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der auf der Schurspitze?
> Schon eine Anfängerfalle, aber die Priester sind relativ langsam.


 
Ich hatte nur mit meinem allerersten Drachenpriester Probleme, der hatte nämlich auch noch ein halbes Dutzend Draugr im Schlepptau die mich umzingelt haben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ihn wirklich:
Schwarzdornmet - SHOP :: beerenweine.de


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Dezember 2011)

haha... bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich mir einen kaufe und ihn neben die Alduin Statue aus der CE stelle


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Der überlebt bei dir so lange, dass du ihn daneben stellen kannst?


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

hey... hab auch eine Flasche Duff Bier und eine Flasche Corona Extra (Trinkt Charlie Harper in Two and a half Men) hier stehen


----------



## Placebo (29. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der überlebt bei dir so lange, dass du ihn daneben stellen kannst?


 Leer schon


----------



## jumpel (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub kero81 ist eingepennt und mitm Kopp auf die Gefällt mir Taste gefallen ;D OT-zu-Skyrim-auf-und-weg!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub kero81 ist eingepennt und mitm Kopp auf die Gefällt mir Taste gefallen ;D OT-zu-Skyrim-auf-und-weg!


Ja, komme on, 15x neue "Gefällt mir" Klicks xD

BTT:
Ich hänge gerade in den ganzen Random Aufgaben fest. Und langsam füllt sich mein Inventar mit Gegenständen zu Quest, die ich noch nicht haba. -_-


----------



## Legacyy (29. Dezember 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ich glaub kero81 ist eingepennt und mitm Kopp auf die Gefällt mir Taste gefallen ;D OT-zu-Skyrim-auf-und-weg!


 Haha, bei mir gabs auch ne Menge klicks xD

Aber ich mach erst ma ne Skyrim Pause, GTA IV+Icenhancer 2.0 ist interessanter


----------



## jumpel (29. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja, komme on, 15x neue "Gefällt mir" Klicks xD
> 
> BTT:
> Ich hänge gerade in den ganzen Random Aufgaben fest. Und langsam füllt sich mein Inventar mit Gegenständen zu Quest, die ich noch nicht haba. -_-



was leider gleich wieder mit möglichen Bugs verbunden ist 
Hatte ich auch schon öfters. Die Dinger haste dann schon in der Tasche und wenn du die Quest dann fertig hast, checkt es das Spiel nicht. Oder die Gegenstände bleiben dann für immer in der Tasche. Hatte so schon knapp 25 (kg?) unnötig Übergewicht!
Wobei diese Fälle noch am wenigsten schlimm sind weil man die Gegenstände "wegcheaten" kann.

Auf dieser Seite findet man Bescheibungen/Lösungen zu allen Quests und auch Bugs - auf Englisch.
Skyrim:Quests - UESPWiki


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2011)

Habe nun einen Schmiede Skill von 95 ohne irgendwelche Tränke,Verzauberungen komme ich mit meiner Daedrischen Axt (Legendär) auf 94DMG kann ich das nun irgendwie noch höher bekommen habs mit Verzauberten Ringen,Tränke versucht aber da scheint es keinen Unterschied zu geben ;/ ?


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

Einhandskill Perk?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2011)

Einhand-Skill, Verzauberte Ringe, Handschuhe und Stiefel jeweils mit Einhand-Schaden.


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Einhand Skill 100 und fast alle Einhand Perks ausgewählt (Also die Relevanten Perks 20%+ dmg sind 5/5) 

Habe es mit nem Verzauberten Ring (15%) und Trank Versucht aber beide Äxte haben den selben Schaden


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Dezember 2011)

Und natürlich vorher die relevanten Verzauberungsperks 
=> ca 33% mehr Schaden pro verzauberte Einheit (1x Ring, 1x Handschuhe, 1x Stiefel)

Hast du auch das Daedra-Schmiedeperk schon geholt?


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich habe ich den Perk  wüsste garnicht ab welchem Level man Daedra Rüssi etc als random loot findet bin jetzt lvl 44 und mehr als Ebenerz zeuchs finde ich garnicht egal ich schweife ab... 

Werds nacher nochmal probieren bisschen zeug zu Entchanten fürn lvl up


----------



## Placebo (30. Dezember 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Habe nun einen Schmiede Skill von 95 ohne irgendwelche Tränke,Verzauberungen komme ich mit meiner Daedrischen Axt (Legendär) auf 94DMG kann ich das nun irgendwie noch höher bekommen habs mit Verzauberten Ringen,Tränke versucht aber da scheint es keinen Unterschied zu geben ;/ ?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7uYTZmdUi0
Videobeschreibung:


Spoiler



Requirements: 

- 100 Alchemy 
- 100 Enchanting
- 100 Smithing 
- 100 Two-Handed

Enchantments Needed:

- Fortify Alchemy
- Fortify Two-Handed
- Fortify Smithing

Items needed: 

- 4 Rings (Any) 
- 4 Necklace's (Any)
- 4 Arm Parts (Any) 
- 3 Helmets (Any)
- 1 Body part (Any) 
- 1 Boots (Any)
- 1 Enchant Potion (30%)
- 4-6 Enchant Potion (32%) 
- 1 Daedric Warhammer
- 20 Grand Soul Gems (Grand)

Enchant Potion Ingredients: 
Blue Butterfly Wing, Hagraven Claw, Snowberries, Spriggan Sap

Smithing Potion Ingredients:
Blisterwort, Glowing Mushroom, Sabre Cat Tooth, and Spriggan Sap

Daedric Warhammer:
5 Ebony Ingots, 3 Leather Strips and 1 Daedra Heart

TUTORIAL

Step 1: Smith the Daedric Warhammer

Step 2: Enchant 1 helmet, 1 Arm part, 1 necklace and 1 ring with fortify Alchemy (25%)

Step 3: Equip the Alchemy enchantet gear and make a enchant potion (30%)

Step 4: Drink the potion and again enchant 1 helmet, 1 arm part, 1 necklace and 1 ring with fortify alchemy (28%)

Step 5: Equip the new alchemy enchanted gear and make 4-6 enchant potion (32%), And 1 Smithing potion (130%)

Step  6: Use one of the enchant potions (32%), and enchant 1 Body part, 1 arm  part, 1 necklace and 1 ring with fortify smithing (29%)

Step 7: Equip the enchanted smithing gear, drink the smithing potion (130%), and improove the Daedric Warhammer

Step  8: Use ur last 3-5 enchant potion (32%) to enchant 1 ring, 1 necklace, 1  Boots and 1 Arm part with fortify Two-Handed. Enchant the Daedric  Warhammer with whatever you want.

Wear the enchanted forftify Two-Handed gear with the Daedric Warhammer and voila 631 damage!



Edit: irgendwie funzt das mit dem Video einbinden nicht aber die Beschreibung sagt eh schon alles >klick für Video<

Ich warne aber mal vor: so macht das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr, ich nutze diese Technik nur, um das zu tragen was ich will (aussehen)


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2011)

Kann man eigentlich auch Magier Roben(bzw Die Erzmagier Robe) verbessern D: ? Hab ich nach knapp 90h Spielzeit immernoch nicht Probiert man verreckt als Magier ja leider ziemlich schnell wenn 2 Draugr Deathlords auf einen zurennen


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2011)

Nein, bin noch wach!  Mann, Skyrim rockt so übelst. Ich lauf meistens nur rum und mach Screenshots od Nebenquests. In der Hauptstory bin ich da wo ich die eine Frau nachm Drachenkampf irgendwo treffen soll. Also gaaanz am Anfang noch.


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Dezember 2011)

kero, gibts 'nen grund warum du alles likest?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Dezember 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich habe ich den Perk  wüsste garnicht ab welchem Level man Daedra Rüssi etc als random loot findet bin jetzt lvl 44 und mehr als Ebenerz zeuchs finde ich garnicht egal ich schweife ab...
> 
> Werds nacher nochmal probieren bisschen zeug zu Entchanten fürn lvl up



Naja viel höher wirst du es dann ohne den Trick nicht bekommen. Ich hab meine Schwerter bei jeweils ca 120DMG, das reicht auch vollkommen. 

@Edit: Kero, du likst imo echt alles oder? xD 
Bist du betrunken online?


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Wohlmöglichst beste enthauptung in Skyrim  

da jibbets aber nen leckren eintopf 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder gibt es von TES zu TES immer weniger Rüstungsteile? In Morrowind gab es viele verschiedene Teile wie z.B. Schulterteile, Armschienen, Stiefel, Beinschienen, Handschuhe etc Bei Oblivion gab es wieder weniger und jetzt bei Skyrim irgendwie total wenige...


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Dezember 2011)

*hust* Casualisierung *hust* 
Stört mich auch etwas.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Dezember 2011)

Erinnert mich nicht daran =(
Jetzt will ich mir wieder meine Kombirüstung bauen und kann nicht


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Dezember 2011)

HIIILFE!!Ich habe einen Bug.Ich hab die generierte Gefährtenquest bekommen den Wachmann von Riftwacht turm umzulöten. Gut klappt auch alles. Nur kann ich die Quest bei Fakras nicht abgeben wegen einem Bug... blöd. So nun meine Frage: Er sagt mir ja immer wenn ich nach Arbeit frage das ich schon einen Auftrag hätte.Kommt bei den Gefährten noch besondere Quests? (Ich bin schon der Herold oder wie das heisst) Also wie bei der Diebesgilde das man dann besondere Aufträge nach ein paar generierte kommen. Wäre schon blöd weil ich  dann ja hänge.Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie mit der Befehlsleiste in Ordnung zu bringen? Vielen Dank im vorraus für alle Antworten


----------



## The_Rock (30. Dezember 2011)

Kann man Quests eigentlich abbrechen? Ich spiel einen "guten" Charakter, und will somit net irgendwelche Leute für ne doofe Daedra opfern 
Eigentlich würd ich die zu gern killen, aber diese Option kriegt man leider nicht 

P.S.: Es handelt sich um die Quest "Boethiahs Ruf" (nur zur Info)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Dezember 2011)

Man kann sie auch einfach nicht machen 

Wobei bei der Quest die Belohnung ziemlich geil ist


----------



## The_Rock (30. Dezember 2011)

Dann stehts aber immer noch im Questverzeichnis (konnt ja damals nicht wissen, was ich genau tun muss )
Mittlerweile hab ich so einige Quest, die ich eigentlich garnicht machen will. Na ja, zum Glück rücken die aktuellen Quests nach oben, muss ich nicht so weit runterscrollen 

Edit: Außerdem hätt ich diese überhebliche Daedra doch soooo gerne gekillt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Dezember 2011)

Nungut xD
Rausschmeißen kann man die Leider nicht gezwungener Maßen mach ich alle damit das nciht so voll ist.

Aber ich bin eh Daedra-Liebling schlechthin xD
War ich schon immer und wird auch so bleiben, dafür meuchel ich immer die Wächter Stendaars wenn es geht.


----------



## Placebo (30. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> @Edit: Kero, du likst imo echt alles oder? xD
> Bist du betrunken online?


 Is doch egal es ist war Weihnachten! Von mir bekommt er jetzt auch eins 


> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder gibt es von TES zu TES immer weniger  Rüstungsteile? In Morrowind gab es viele verschiedene Teile wie z.B.  Schulterteile, Armschienen, Stiefel, Beinschienen, Handschuhe etc Bei  Oblivion gab es wieder weniger und jetzt bei Skyrim irgendwie total  wenige...


Dafür von jedem Material eine Waffe: Zwergenbogen, Vulkanglasbogen... WTF?!  Besondere/Legendäre Waffen nur per Quests, mitlevelnde Waffen, kein superseltenes Rüstungsset, keine Elite-Einheiten mit cooler Rüstung...
Wenn das Creation Kit da ist, wird das als erstes geändert - das ist nämlich der Teil den Morrowind eindeutig besser gemacht hat! Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand an den Schild des Eleidon: den hat man kaum gefunden - nicht weil er so schwer versteckt war, sondern weil in der Höhle vor dir ein daedrischer Schild, Turmschild und Helm lagen und du das noch mächitgere, verzauberte Ding über dir gar nicht bemerkt hast.
Dazu sollte die Anzeige von Orten etwas (nur leicht) in der Weite zurückgeschraubt werden, einfach damit man später noch etwas mehr Unentdecktes hat.


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Kann man Quests eigentlich abbrechen? Ich spiel einen "guten" Charakter, und will somit net irgendwelche Leute für ne doofe Daedra opfern
> Eigentlich würd ich die zu gern killen, aber diese Option kriegt man leider nicht
> 
> P.S.: Es handelt sich um die Quest "Boethiahs Ruf" (nur zur Info)



Geh in ne Taverne un heuer ein Söldner für 500 gold ca. an bei dem ists doch egal wenn er stirbt 
Man bekommt immerhin eine der Stärksten Rüssis...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Dezember 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> Is doch egal es ist war Weihnachten! Von mir bekommt er jetzt auch eins
> Dafür von jedem Material eine Waffe: Zwergenbogen, Vulkanglasbogen... WTF?!  Besondere/Legendäre Waffen nur per Quests, mitlevelnde Waffen, kein superseltenes Rüstungsset, keine Elite-Einheiten mit cooler Rüstung...
> Wenn das Creation Kit da ist, wird das als erstes geändert - das ist nämlich der Teil den Morrowind eindeutig besser gemacht hat! Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand an den Schild des Eleidon: den hat man kaum gefunden - nicht weil er so schwer versteckt war, sondern weil in der Höhle vor dir ein daedrischer Schild, Turmschild und Helm lagen und du das noch mächitgere, verzauberte Ding über dir gar nicht bemerkt hast.
> Dazu sollte die Anzeige von Orten etwas (nur leicht) in der Weite zurückgeschraubt werden, einfach damit man später noch etwas mehr Unentdecktes hat.


 Naja, die verschiedenen Materialwaffen gabs damals aber auch schon.
Wenn das Creationkit da ist, wird erstmal ne Villa gebaut mit vielen Rüstungshaltern, dann kann ich endlich mal alles in eine Wohnung verfrachten.


----------



## Placebo (30. Dezember 2011)

> Naja, die verschiedenen Materialwaffen gabs damals aber auch schon.


In Oblivion schon, in Morrowind gab es z.B. von 
Vulkanglas: Dolch, Schwert, Claymore (Zweihänder), Hellebarde, Streitaxt, Pfeil, Wurfpfeil
Zwergen: Streitaxt, Armbrust, Kriegsaxt, Claymore, Hellebarde, Speer, Kriegshammer, Kurzschwert, Streitkolben
Da war einfach mehr Abwechslung, nicht alle Völker haben das Gleiche genutzt.

Es gibt natürlich auch Dinge, die Skyrim besser macht als die Vorgänger, z.B. die Daedra-Quests oder der Bürgerkrieg. Oblivion hat Magier spielbar gemacht. Und mit dem Creation Kit kann ich mir mein endgültig perfektes Skyrim basteln. 200h Spielzeit habe ich aber auch so zusammen bekommen  Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob man auf so etwas stolz sein darf...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Dezember 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob man auf so etwas stolz sein darf...


 
Warum nicht?
Es ist ein Hobby, wie jedes andere auch und wenn du viel Zeit damit verbringst ist es deine Sache!


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Dezember 2011)

hab 117 spielstunden, muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ich seit knapp 2 wochen nichtmehr gespielt habe. mir ist in letzter zeit die luft raus...

aber sobald das Creation Kit draußen ist leg ich wieder los und knacke die 200


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2011)

Zu Geil! 

Arrow to the Knee - YouTube


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> In Oblivion schon, in Morrowind gab es z.B. von
> Vulkanglas: Dolch, Schwert, Claymore (Zweihänder), Hellebarde, Streitaxt, Pfeil, Wurfpfeil
> Zwergen: Streitaxt, Armbrust, Kriegsaxt, Claymore, Hellebarde, Speer, Kriegshammer, Kurzschwert, Streitkolben
> Da war einfach mehr Abwechslung, nicht alle Völker haben das Gleiche genutzt.
> ...


 
Jetzt wo du es erwähnst: ja stimmt, aber das Fand ich auch besser so. Aus Glas baut man nunmal keinen Bogen 
Naja, ich fand es als Magier in Morrowind leichter als in Oblivion...in Skyrim geht es auch wieder.
Btw. "nur" 79 Stunden. 

Achja, die Daedraquests waren auch in Morrowind gut, lediglich in Oblivion sah es da mau aus.
Alleine die damalige Sheogorath-Quest war an sich so geil xD 


Spoiler



Ein riesiges Vieh mit einer verzauberten Gabel töten


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es erwähnst: ja stimmt, aber das Fand ich auch besser so. Aus Glas baut man nunmal keinen Bogen
> Naja, ich fand es als Magier in Morrowind leichter als in Oblivion...in Skyrim geht es auch wieder.
> Btw. "nur" 79 Stunden.
> 
> ...



die komplette hauptquest bezieht sich in oblivion auf Deadra...  verstehe nicht was daran mau sein soll


----------



## Robonator (31. Dezember 2011)

Weiss jemand wo ich dieses Falmerblut und Waldelfenblut finde? Brauche nur noch die beiden aber keine der beiden Rassen begegnet mir :/


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Dezember 2011)

Falmerblut bekommst du von.... Falmer? 
durchsuch einfach mal eine Dwemerruine, da hocken auch immer Falmer rum

und waldelfen naja musst halt einen waldelfen suchen


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo ich dieses Falmerblut und Waldelfenblut finde? Brauche nur noch die beiden aber keine der beiden Rassen begegnet mir :/


 Schau mal hier


----------



## Robonator (31. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Falmerblut bekommst du von.... Falmer?
> durchsuch einfach mal eine Dwemerruine, da hocken auch immer Falmer rum
> 
> und waldelfen naja musst halt einen waldelfen suchen


 
Rate mal was ich tu  Aber ich finde nirgends einen Waldelfen immer nur diese Hochelfen...


----------



## seventyseven (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Quest hab ich auch einfach jeden Elf gekillt bis ein Bosmer darunter war  

Ich meine schon ein paar Necromancer Bosmer gesehen zu haben also schau dich mal nach denen um


----------



## Klein_Babe (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei ins Saarthal zu kommen es ist eine der Quests von die Verbotene Legende, ich brauche dafür einen Schlüssel den ich nicht habe weiss vielleicht jemand wo ich ihn bekomme?


----------



## seventyseven (31. Dezember 2011)

wo braucht man dort eine schlüssel ?


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Dezember 2011)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei ins Saarthal zu kommen es ist eine der Quests von die Verbotene Legende, ich brauche dafür einen Schlüssel den ich nicht habe weiss vielleicht jemand wo ich ihn bekomme?



geh in die Akademie der Magier und spiel dort soweit bis du nach Saarthal kommst. Ist relativ am anfang


----------



## Klein_Babe (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich zu der verschlossenen Tür laufe steht da Saarthal Ausgrabungsstädte Schlüssel erforderlich.

@ EngergyCross danke.

Ich habe ein Problem als ich gerade das Spiel gestartet habe ging es im Menü beim Ladevorgang kurz vorm Starten wieder zurück zum Desktop ohne Fehlermeldung. Weiss vielleicht jemand an was das liegt?


----------



## Ion (31. Dezember 2011)

Kann sein das der Speicherstand kaputt ist. Passiert ab und an mal. Lade einfach den davor


----------



## seventyseven (31. Dezember 2011)

Hab momentan ein gigantisches Problem...

Ich muss für das Ebony Sword jemanden anheuern der für mich Kämpft und ihn Kaltblütig rücklings Töten jedoch kann ich niemanden anheuern da mir von jedem Follower gesagt wird das ich bereits jemanden an meiner Seite habe...Dem ist jedoch nicht so  habe nun gelesen das es möglicherweise was mit der Vilkas,Farkas quest zutun haben könnte das ist nun 70 Stunden her gibts da irgendeinen fix für 
Ich Spiele eigentlich nur mit Lucien Lachance dem Assassinen Geist und nie mit irgendwelchen anderen Followern darum habe ich es denke ich vorher nie bemerkt


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2011)

Hast du die Hauptquest noch? Wenn du die Machst, werden irgendwann mal alle Begleiter von dir getrennt.
Zur Not: *set playerfollowercount to 0*


----------



## seventyseven (31. Dezember 2011)

danke dir hat geholfen


----------



## blackout24 (31. Dezember 2011)

In der Reihnfolge.

AN ARROW IN THE KNEE - YouTube

Arrow to the Knee - YouTube

SKYRIM IS EPIC - YouTube

I loled.


----------



## Ion (31. Dezember 2011)

Das zweite Video ist ja so genial!!!


----------



## shoon (1. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Habe eine kleine Frage zur Verzauberung:
Kann man, wenn man Verzauberung auf 5 geskillt hat, die Eigenschaften 1:1 auf etwas anderes übertragen? Also wenn ich jetzt z.Bsp eine Robe habe die 125% Magicka regeneriert, kann ich dann eine andere Rüstung mit diesen 125% verzaubern? 
Hoffe, dass ihr versteht was ich meine^^

mfg shoon


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

Nein, da wird nur ein bruchteil von der verzauberung übernommen.


----------



## paskal18 (1. Januar 2012)

wie installiere ich den mod "SkyBoost R3-Mod"   ??

ich brauche hilfe


----------



## bibakilla (1. Januar 2012)

Die beiden Daten aus dem Dir Verzeichnis in dein SKyrim Verzeichniss kopieren.

Mal was anders, was haltet ihr hiervon?

Skyrim Multiplayer Co-Op Mod Download - YouTube

Ich hasb mir nicht runtergeladen, das ist mir zu ähm... verdächtig^^

Lieber warte ich auf den "richtigen" Mulitplayermod: Tytanis - The Ultimate Mod - Crafts - Spells - Items - MORE at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


Aber Coop wäre natürlich extrem nice, vielleicht probierts ja einer von euch mit ner virtuellen Maschiene mal aus?^^


----------



## shoon (1. Januar 2012)

@EnergyCross: Hmm, okay danke

mfg shoon


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

Koop würde ich ja mal sowas von Geil finden!  Da freue ich mich richtig drauf.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

coop wär der wahnsinn, aber ich fände es besser wenn das vn Bethesda kommen würde wegen der kompatiblität und so


----------



## Klein_Babe (1. Januar 2012)

Kann das sein das bei mir die Back to Desktops damit zusammenhängen das ich den Skyrim 4 GB Patch nicht installiert habe? Ich benutze momentan 3 Mods, das sind Skyrim HD 2K, Enhanced Night, und Less Blury Ruins.


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

Skyrim in aktueller VErsion unterstützt schon mehr als 2 GB, den 4GB-Patch brauchst du nicht mehr...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2012)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Skyrim in aktueller VErsion unterstützt schon mehr als 2 GB, den 4GB-Patch brauchst du nicht mehr...



Sign. Seid dem letzten Patch hatte ich keine mehr


----------



## Klein_Babe (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte den Back to Desktop vor einigen Tagen schonmal, es passiert in ganz unregelmäßigen Abständen bisher kam es immer kurz nach dem Starten während des Ladevorgangs.


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> coop wär der wahnsinn, aber ich fände es besser wenn das vn Bethesda kommen würde wegen der kompatiblität und so


 
Naja es gibt viel zu viele Mods die wirklich großartig sind und nicht von Bethesda kommen  Vieleicht schaffen sie es ja das der Mod richtig gut wird und auch die ganzen Quests etc angepasst werden. Das wäre der Hammer


----------



## Klein_Babe (1. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch etwas zu dem Fehler gefunden denn das hier steht bei mir in Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf als es passierte.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt10jrs0.png


----------



## Joker_68 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hab heute angefangen Skyrim zu spielen und irgendwie sind die Stimmen tierisch Leise (versteht man nur ganz schlecht), die Hintergrundmusik ist in normaler Lautstärke... Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem?! Und eventuell sogar ne Lösung?!^^... Ich habe schon alles was Google hergibt ausprobiert wie z.B. Windows-Ausgabe auf Studioquali setzen usw usw... Aber nichts hat bisher geholfen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## bibakilla (1. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich auch mal.


Setz mal die Soundqualität wieder runter auf DvD und stell in der Systemsteuerung deine Boxen auf Kopfhörer und dann wieder auf deine richtigen Einstellungen (5.1 oder 2.1 was du hast)

Ansonsten guck mal ob die Hardwarebeschleunigung an ist, mit der hatte ich auchschon zigtausend Soundprobleme.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Januar 2012)

Kannst auch mal versuchen in den Soundeinstellungen den Sound auf Stereo, bzw. 2 Boxen umzustellen. Manchmal funktioniert 5.1 , oder 7.1 nicht richtig, dass die Stimmen z.B. falsch geortet sind und zu weit weg ( leise ) .

In der Systemsteuerung bei Hardware und Sound auf Sound gehen.

Da bei Wiedergabe auf Lautsprecher gehen, Konfigurieren und dann auf Stereo.

Dann sollte der Sound nur noch aus den Frontlautsprechern kommen. Wenn die Stimmen bei 5.1 oder 7.1 manchmal auf die "Centerbox" verteilt werden, die aber irgendwie nicht so richtig funktioniert ( wer weiss warum ) , hört man z.B. nur noch die "Restsounds der Stimme, die über die Frontboxen verteilt werden.

Kannst auch mal versuchen die Lautstärke der Centerbox bei Mehrkanal zu erhöhen, oder zu schaun, ob die Kabel an der Centerbox richtig angeschlossen sind ...


Das ein oder andere würd´ mir noch einfallen, aber probieren geht über studieren ....

Einfach mal was ausprobieren in der Richtung.


Lieber Stereo, als blöd verteilten Sound 

P.s.: Die Soundeinstellung im Spiel müssen natürlich auch richtig sein, aber ich denke mal das ist logisch ^^


----------



## Wild Thing (2. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube der Kurier hat seine Sachen auf dem Weg zu mit verloren....


----------



## Mario432 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hat einer schon den ENB Series-Grafikmod Boris Vorontsov Version 0.102 getestet? Sieht echt gut aus aber es muss trotzdem stabil und flüssig laufen und da bin ich mir bei dem Mod nicht so sicher, hat einer Erfahrung?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

Die meisten Bilder davon sind veränderte v0.101 settings von dem User Gionight (allerdings noch WIP). Die v0.102 sieht auf keinen fall so gut aus, habs schon getestet.
So sehen aktuelle, gute 0.101er Configs aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die meisten Bilder davon sind veränderte v0.101 settings von dem User Gionight (allerdings noch WIP). Die v0.102 sieht auf keinen fall so gut aus, habs schon getestet.
> So sehen aktuelle, gute 0.101er Configs aus:
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Mario432: ich und schon meine erste Screens online 

Huhu Legacyy meinste nicht wir sollten uns mal zusammen tun  und uns austauschen ? siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...der-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods-42.html#post3804715 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 02.01.2012 um 20:39 ----------

Beste aussage heute in Skyrim Nexus Forum 
"My dad rushed in my room when i was viewing this and he asked me if this was one of my friends. I was like "Dad, this girl ain't real" lol"

bei dem Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

Mal meine neue Config... (wird im Nexus auch noch aktualisiert)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-389.html#post3804937


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mal meine neue Config... (wird im Nexus auch noch aktualisiert)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-389.html#post3804937


 
Habe ich schon gesehen, genial wie immer  sehe schon stehst auch nicht auf Blümchenfarben  

sehr NICE ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Screens 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-389.html#post3804668


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

Danke 
Deine Screens sehen aber auch echt cool aus. 
Hab die Settings aufm Nexus drauf^^
Wäre ne interessante Sache, mal unsere Settings zu kombinieren


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Ohja und Danke  bin mal gespannt melde mich mal morgen bei Dir


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

Okay 
Muss aber wahrscheinlich bis 17h arbeiten -.-

Und der Icenhancer für Skyrim wurde gecancelt


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Okay
> Muss aber wahrscheinlich bis 17h arbeiten -.-
> 
> Und der Icenhancer für Skyrim wurde gecancelt


 
Ja ich doch auch, morgen kanns sogar länger gehen bin ITler .. und gerade auf Nexus gelesen ich habe ne ATI noch 5870 .
Das mit dem Icenhancer habe ich mir fast gedacht nach dem die letzten 2 Wochen nix mehr rüber kam, schade schade


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

Ne 5870 reicht auch locker aus^^
Naja, bin dann mal wieder zocken, muss ja ausgiebig die Settings testen


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ne 5870 reicht auch locker aus^^
> Naja, bin dann mal wieder zocken, muss ja ausgiebig die Settings testen


 
Meinte nur das du keine ATI hast und wir dahingehend noch mehr ergänzen können 
und viel spass werde es mir auch gleich reinziehen


----------



## paskal18 (2. Januar 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die settings hinbekomme wie hier beim mod ?

- Ultimate graphic enhancement ENBSeries v0102 - at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Vhailor (2. Januar 2012)

Ich will just mods installieren und meisten steht dort ja: Dahin installieren wo die tesv.exe ist.

Aber wo zur Hölle ist die .exe bzw das Skyrim Hauptverzeichnis 

Abgesehen von dem Dokumentenordner mit der INI finde ich buchstäblich NICHTS


----------



## paskal18 (2. Januar 2012)

wie installiere ich denn den ENB mod ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Januar 2012)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich will just mods installieren und meisten steht dort ja: Dahin installieren wo die tesv.exe ist.
> 
> Aber wo zur Hölle ist die .exe bzw das Skyrim Hauptverzeichnis


 
Im Steam-ordner->Steamapps->common->skyrim(->Data (->Textures) (je nach Mod))


----------



## Vhailor (2. Januar 2012)

Holla, weiter in iwelche Unterverzeichnisse gings dann wohl nich mehr . Danke dir !

Früher konnte man noch selber das Verzeichnis wählen und packte schlicht alles in "Spiele"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Januar 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2012)

Der ENB Mod funzt bei mir nicht. Das Game crasht beim Ausführen sofort.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Januar 2012)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Früher konnte man noch selber das Verzeichnis wählen und packte schlicht alles in "Spiele"



lang , lang ist´s her .... 

Steam wählt jetzt für Dich !


----------



## paskal18 (2. Januar 2012)

Natural and Realistic ENB Settings at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

wie aktievier ich bei dem enb mod das ssao ??


----------



## Vhailor (2. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Steam wählt jetzt für Dich !


 
Die Erfahrung hab ich jetzt auch gemacht


----------



## paskal18 (3. Januar 2012)

hallo ich benutze den skybooster v3 aber mir kommt es sovor als wäre er gar nicht aktiviert ?

ich muss die daten aus dem ordner bin in das Hauptverzeichnis von skyrim rein kopieren oder ?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

steht normalerweiße in der ReadMe oder in der Nexus beschreibung wohin das zezug muss


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Januar 2012)

paskal18 schrieb:


> hallo ich benutze den skybooster v3 aber mir kommt es sovor als wäre er gar nicht aktiviert ?
> 
> ich muss die daten aus dem ordner bin in das Hauptverzeichnis von skyrim rein kopieren oder ?



Hab´s Dir ja schon per PN geschrieben. Aber da Du nochmal nachfragst , hier nochmal die Aussage aus der Read me :

Installation
  ---------------
  - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll") 
  - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
  - Play !

Also beide angesprochenen Dateien in den Skyrim Ordner packen. Den Src Ordner hab ich glaub ich zur Sicherheit am Anfang auch noch mit reingepackt. Weiß nicht , ob das nötig/unnötig war.

Und dann noch : 

Notes
  -----
  - In order to run SkyBoost your CPU must support SSE2
  - Steam can make an update anytime so make the copy of TESV.exe to use SkyBoost after new patch outs
    because it will take a while to make SkyBoost update 


Wenn alles fertig kopiert ist, Skyrim ganz normal und nicht über den SKSE Loader starten.

Ich muste übrigens das ( _Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")_ ) machen, denn die beiden Dateien würden sich sonst stören.

Seit dem läuft der Performance Boost bei mir astrein. Hab auch noch meine CPU auf 3,6 Ghz getaktet, anstatt 3,2 ( X4 955BE ) und die Grafikkarte auch noch schön übertaktet ( Gigabyte GTX 460 OC ) , mit eigenem Lüfterprofil.

Heute hat beides den Härtetest überstanden. Ab ca. 16 Uhr Nachmittags bis vorhin ( ca. 1.40 Uhr ) lief´s alles astrein ohne Abstürze , oder Freezes.

An meiner härtesten gespeicherten Stelle, mit niedrigsten fps, wo ich anfangs nur 24 fps hatte , hab ich jetzt durch den performance boost mod und die Übertaktungen 36 fps ! 

D.h. ich kann mit meinem 955BE und der GTX 460 alle meine ( 12 ) Mods benutzen , hab HD Optik ( durch die ganzen HD Mods ) und spiele flüssig ( meist zwischen 40 und 60 fps ) in Full HD mit 4 fach AA und 16 fach AF. Sichweiten alle auf Anschlag. Details auf Hoch.

Was will man mehr ?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

da kann man nicht meckern 

ich sollte mich auch mal mehr mit dem mods beschäftigen.. allgemein mit skyrim. seit über 2 wochen schon nichtmehr gespielt. BFBC2 ist grad interessanter  

wird sich aber wahrscheinlich schnell ändern sobald das Creation Kit da ist


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL5K09mqwZc

Hammer!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Januar 2012)

Asians 

Aber eindeutig hammer O_O


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

Na wenn das kein richtiger TES fan ist  der sollte sich mit Malukah zusammentun und die beiden würden was richtig geiles auf die reihe bringen


----------



## Legacyy (3. Januar 2012)

@Robonator
wie die ENB crasht? Schon mal anderen Save oder n neues Spiel probiert?



paskal18 schrieb:


> Natural and Realistic ENB Settings at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> wie aktievier ich bei dem enb mod das ssao ??


 öffne mal die enbseries.ini und such folgenden Wert:

EnableAmbientOcclusion=(false, true) "True" für aktiviert und "false" für deaktiviert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Januar 2012)

@ kero : Das Violinenkonzert ( alles nur 1 Person  ) is echt der Hammer !!! 

Genau das richtige um den Tag mit einem schönen  zu beginnen. 

Für die Fans etwas härterer Klänge kann ich nur immer wieder dieses hier ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDE2VQzghp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... empfehlen.   

Das hab ich mir auch schon zig mal angehört und finde es immer besser.


----------



## The_Rock (3. Januar 2012)

Soo, hab jetzt auch erstmals Mods installiert (bisher hab ich mich dagegen gesträubt, aus Angst das Spiel zu "zerschießen"  ).

Installiert hab ich: Skyboost (was bei mir einen deutlichen Performanceboost bringt), schönere Bäume/Vegetation und die beiden HD-Textures Mods (Landscape über HD 2K Mod kopiert, wie in nem anderen Thread empfohlen). Dank überdimensionierter Grafikkarte für mein altes System (GTX 560 Ti @ Q6600 3.2 GHz) hab ich keinerlei Einbrüche zu verzeichnen, die GraKa hat nun halt mehr zu tun 
Dank Skyboost läufts sogar etwas schneller als ganz ohne Mods 
Und es sieht spitze aus. Vielen Dank an die Modder 

Ich frag mich nur, was Bethesda mit der PC Version angestellt hat, wenn ein Modder das in wenigen Wochen so gut optimieren kann!? 

Jetzt brauch ich eigentlich nur noch ne "Spring" Mod, da das Sprungverhalten in Skyrim unter aller Sau is


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Januar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, was Bethesda mit der PC Version angestellt hat, wenn ein Modder das in wenigen Wochen so gut optimieren kann!?



Die haben der Konsolenfassung einfach mehr Liebe geschenkt ...

Find´s auch schade dass ich vorher Einbrüche auf 24 fps hatte und an gleicher Stelle jetzt 36 FPS MIT 12 Mods !

Bin auch grad dabei meine Mods wieder etwas runterzuschrauben, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es ohne den 2k Mod und ohne die vegetations Mods usw. doch flüssiger läuft. Ich hab zwar auch so immer zwischen 40 und 60 fps , hab aber das Gefühl dass mit den HD Texturen das Spiel irgendwie etwas "zäher" läuft, wenn man sich z.B. schnell umdrehen will.

na gut .... 10 Mods hab ich immer noch drauf , aber an der Stelle wo ich vorher 24 fps hatte jetzt über 40 ! Der 2k Mod haut doch tierisch rein, hab ich gemerkt.

Naja .... irgendwie muss man ja merken, dass man auf 955BE und GTX 460 spielt 

 Welchen Mod ich Dir unbedingt emfpehle ist der SkyUI Mod !!!

Der verbessert das Inventar ! So kann man z.B. wenn man zu sehr beladen ist nach Gewicht sortieren und schaun welche Sachen am schwersten sind und davon die wegwerfen, welche man nicht braucht.

Oder man kann mal nach Gold sortieren, was welche Gegenstände wert sind usw. ...


----------



## Legacyy (3. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die haben der Konsolenfassung einfach mehr Liebe geschenkt ...


 Ähmm na klar 
Die haben die Konsolenversion einfach mir ner minimal verbesserten Engine auf dem PC kopiert. Ist doch bei den ganzen anderen Konsolenports genauso.
Der Acc Layer Mod ist ja die Grundlage für Skyboost, jedoch hat der 2, Mod einiges zusätzlich verbessert. (Ist aber mit dem nächsten Patch wieder alles umsonst gewesen 
Mit fps will ich gar net anfangen, da hab ich nur 30+


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mit fps will ich gar net anfangen, da hab ich nur 30+



Hast Du auf Max , oder auf Hoch eingestellt ? Ich glaube das bringt nochmal einige fps , wenn man "nur" auf Hoch spielt. Sieht auch schon super aus.


----------



## The_Rock (3. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bin auch grad dabei meine Mods wieder etwas runterzuschrauben, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es ohne den 2k Mod und ohne die vegetations Mods usw. doch flüssiger läuft. Ich hab zwar auch so immer zwischen 40 und 60 fps , hab aber das Gefühl dass mit den HD Texturen das Spiel irgendwie etwas "zäher" läuft, wenn man sich z.B. schnell umdrehen will.



Versuchs mal mit der "Lite" Version. Schlägt nicht zu sehr auf die Leistung, sieht aber immer noch besser aus als die normalen Texturen 
Bei mir gibts hier und da mal Nachladeruckler (vor allem wenn ich ein neues Gebiet betrete), das dauert aber glücklickerweise nur ne Sekunde. Is verschmerzbar.

Die UI Mod wollt ich mir auch erst installieren (da sie ja viiieles besser macht). Allerdings hab ich mich schon an die doofe "normale" UI gewöhnt, und würd mich jetzt nur ungern wieder umgewöhnen 
Außerdem loote ich kaum noch. Bin mittlerweile Level 48, Ausrüstung geht kaum noch besser (Schmieden, Verzauberung und Alchemie auf 100), Geld hab ich mehr als genug (ca 150.000)... wozu also noch Zeug einsammeln. Außer ich mach nen neuen Char, dann sieht die Sache wieder anders aus


----------



## Legacyy (3. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hast Du auf Max , oder auf Hoch eingestellt ? Ich glaube das bringt nochmal einige fps , wenn man "nur" auf Hoch spielt. Sieht auch schon super aus.


 Weder noch, hab mit meine .ini's selbst gemacht und ugrids=7 für bessere Distanzdetails eingestellt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Januar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit der "Lite" Version. Schlägt nicht zu sehr auf die Leistung, sieht aber immer noch besser aus als die normalen Texturen
> Bei mir gibts hier und da mal Nachladeruckler (vor allem wenn ich ein neues Gebiet betrete), das dauert aber glücklickerweise nur ne Sekunde. Is verschmerzbar.
> 
> Die UI Mod wollt ich mir auch erst installieren (da sie ja viiieles besser macht). Allerdings hab ich mich schon an die doofe "normale" UI gewöhnt, und würd mich jetzt nur ungern wieder umgewöhnen
> Außerdem loote ich kaum noch. Bin mittlerweile Level 48, Ausrüstung geht kaum noch besser (Schmieden, Verzauberung und Alchemie auf 100), Geld hab ich mehr als genug (ca 150.000)... wozu also noch Zeug einsammeln. Außer ich mach nen neuen Char, dann sieht die Sache wieder anders aus



Öhm .... jo .... da haste wieder Recht. Dann brauchste auch nix mehr einsammeln.

Ich merke gerade dass ich zu oft neu angefangen habe und mein Char noch nicht sehr hoch ist 



Legacyy schrieb:


> Weder noch, hab mit meine .ini's selbst gemacht und ugrids=7 für bessere Distanzdetails eingestellt.



Ah, ok. Hauptsache läuft rund ^^


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2012)

Angesichts der Tatsache dass das Creation-Kit noch nicht draussen ist, ist es schon fast eine Frechheit viel viel (gute) Mods es schon gibt.  Was passiert wohl wenn das Kit erhältlich ist?? Mod-Overflow!!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Januar 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl wenn das Kit erhältlich ist?? Mod-Overflow!!!


 
Schau dir mal TES Nexus an und dann weißt du es...
Nur, dass es noch mehr als für Oblivion geben wird!


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2012)

Das war eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Januar 2012)

Wo findet man Ebenerz? Haben irgendwelche Händler das?
Bin Stufe 25 und brauche das für meinen Streitkolben vol Molag-Bal und meine Ebenerzschwerter.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. Januar 2012)

ebenerz kannst du bei den schmieden/händlern kaufen oder massenhaft in der schwarzadermiene abbauen, ich bin nur nicht sicher ob man mit 25 schon drankommt.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2012)

Gar nicht nett -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Januar 2012)

Ich sammle diese Briefe!
Die Bruderschaft ist was das betrifft hartnäckig...


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2012)

Grad ein 4Min Video meiner Settings gemacht.... 14GB groß   Ich glaub FullHD frisst mir zu viel Platz


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Gar nicht nett -.-


 
Bah, dieses deutsch geht gar nicht.... *würg*


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich sammle diese Briefe!
> Die Bruderschaft ist was das betrifft hartnäckig...


 Ich bin ja auch deren Chef  

Wie kommt es eigentlich dazu das die einen jagen? 
Einfach mit der Zeit oder gibts da nen Trigger den ihr ausgelößt habt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Grad ein 4Min Video meiner Settings gemacht.... 14GB groß   Ich glaub FullHD frisst mir zu viel Platz


 Ich habe hier über 500GB gerenderte 1920x1080 Videos und noch ca. 1,5h 150 GB ungerenderte Aufnahmen(aber nicht alle in 1920x1080) 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bah, dieses deutsch geht gar nicht.... *würg*


 Das ist gar nicht nett von denen mich töten zu wollen. <- so besser? 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe hier über 500GB gerenderte 1920x1080 Videos und noch ca. 1,5h 150 GB ungerenderte Aufnahmen(aber nicht alle in 1920x1080)
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


  Krass... Ich hab zu wenig Speicherplatz, deswegen lösch ich meist die Videos wieder. Die 2,5TB sind halt irgendwie recht schnell voll geworden bei mir  Ne neue 2TB HDD bestell ich mir bald^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht nett von denen mich töten zu wollen. <- so besser?


 
Ich meinte den deutschen Text von Skyrim, falls das nicht klar geworden ist entschuldige ich mich hiermit


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> (...)
> Krass... Ich hab zu wenig Speicherplatz, deswegen lösch ich meist die Videos wieder. Die 2,5TB sind halt irgendwie recht schnell voll geworden bei mir  Ne neue 2TB HDD bestell ich mir bald^^


 "Ich nehme Spiele und meine Kommentare dazu auf und stell' das auf Youtube und Leute sehen sich das an..." 
Bei der HDD würde ich aber noch etwas länger warten 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## rAveN_13 (5. Januar 2012)

Und wie könnte man den Text besser verfassen?


----------



## The_Rock (5. Januar 2012)

Kann man irgendwie den HDR-Effekt runterschrauben? Dieses extreme "blenden" (wenn man z.B. in ne Lichtquelle schaut) wird ein bißchen zu übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2012)

Ein Freund hat ein paar Probleme mit Skyrim, ist hier aber nicht angemeldet. Ich beschreibe mal die Probleme:

Es geht um den ersten Begleiter den man bekommt, Huscarl Lydia. Man kann ihr ja Rüstungen geben, welche sie dann auch trägt. Wird das Spiel allerdings neu gestartet, trägt sie wieder ihre Standardrüstung, hat aber noch die Werte der anderen Rüstung aktiv. Damit sie aber optisch wieder die andere Rüstung trägt, muss diese erst von ihr genommen und ihr dann wieder übergeben werden.
Das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache, oder?

Zweites Problem:
Im Haus in Weißlauf welches man kaufen kann, hat mein Kumpel einen Korb auf den Tisch gestellt und darin einige Zutaten abgelegt. Sobald das Spiel neu gestartet wird, steht der Korb plötzlich ganz wo anders und die Zutaten liegen quer verteilt im Raum. Warum bleiben die nicht da wo sie sind?

Mods werden keine genutzt.
Wäre schön wenn jemand eine Idee hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Januar 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat ein paar Probleme mit Skyrim, ist hier aber nicht angemeldet. Ich beschreibe mal die Probleme:
> 
> Es geht um den ersten Begleiter den man bekommt, Huscarl Lydia. Man kann ihr ja Rüstungen geben, welche sie dann auch trägt. Wird das Spiel allerdings neu gestartet, trägt sie wieder ihre Standardrüstung, hat aber noch die Werte der anderen Rüstung aktiv. Damit sie aber optisch wieder die andere Rüstung trägt, muss diese erst von ihr genommen und ihr dann wieder übergeben werden.
> Das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache, oder?
> ...


 
Das Problem mit der Rüstung habe ich genauso (will sagen hatte - ich habe Lydia für den Boethiah-Quest geopfert  ). Wird wohl ein häufiger auftretender Bug sein.
Das mit dem Korb und den Gegenständen ist vermutlich ein Problem der Physik oder Kollisionsabfrage und auch potentiell zufällig und damit nicht wirklich zu beseitigen.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich meinte den deutschen Text von Skyrim, falls  das nicht klar geworden ist entschuldige ich mich hiermit


 Ach sooo xDD Ja, der ist echt schlimm.. hab noch n 2. Skyrim mit Englisch und dt. Untertitel, das ist auch cool 


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> "Ich nehme Spiele und meine Kommentare dazu auf und stell' das auf Youtube und Leute sehen sich das an..."
> Bei der HDD würde ich aber noch etwas länger warten
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Die paar Videos die ich hab hochgeladen hab... naja^^ sind nur 2 "beliebte" dabei, einma GTA IV mit über 9000 views und einmal Skyrim mit über 7000 Hits. 

Mein 2. char wird 1000x besser als der vorherige, jetzt skille ich wenigstens sinnvoll. Bin jetzt lvl12, Schmieden auf 40 und mach mir nen Magier mit bissi 1Hand Skill für den Nahkampf... recht effektive Kombi soweit. 
So langsam sollte ich ma zu den Graubärten hoch gehn und mein FusDoRah lernen


----------



## The_Rock (6. Januar 2012)

Hab grad den Wabbajack Stab erhalten. Lustiges Teil 
Untote sind mir in Kuchenform jedenfalls viel lieber. Da muss ich einerseits mein schweres Schwert nicht zücken, und andererseits hab ich nebenbei auch was zu essen


----------



## Placebo (6. Januar 2012)

Bei Drachen soll die Verwandlung nicht funktionieren, dafür gibts ständig diese Schadenseffekte


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

Mein Kempel hat ein Problem mit seinem Skyrim menü.. Hat sich die esc. taste irgendwo anders belegt (fragt mich bitte net wie der das geschafft hat xDD)
wie bekommt er jetzt wieder das menü auf, damit er die tastenbelegung ändern kann???


----------



## Placebo (6. Januar 2012)

Karte aufrufen und dann unten auf Tagebuch klicken. Oder *M*->*J*, falls er die Tasten nicht verändert hat


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Karte aufrufen und dann unten auf Tagebuch klicken. Oder *M*->*J*, falls er die Tasten nicht verändert hat


  Danke, echt einfach wenn man jetz mal drüber nachdenkt


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2012)

Hab die Hauptquest durch


----------



## guna7 (7. Januar 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hab die Hauptquest durch


 Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## The_Rock (7. Januar 2012)

Dass er die Hauptquest durch hat! 

Wie lange dauert die eigentlich? Bin noch relativ am Anfang 


Spoiler



Ich hab gerade erst den zweiten Story-Drachen getötet, als ich erstmals bei der "Erweckung" eines Drachen dabei war


----------



## Joker_68 (7. Januar 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren... Hast du nur die Hauptquests gemacht oder auch die Nebenquests?! Ich bin gerade auch noch relativ am Anfang, hab gestern erstmal gecheckt was das mit dem "Schreien" auf sich hat xD


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2012)

104 Stunden Spielzeit, LV 61 xD
Alle großen Quests (Diebesgilde,Magiergilde, Gefährten, Bürgerkrieg(pro Kaiser), Bruderschaft etc.) fertig, ich glaube, inzwischen auch alle Daedra-Quest x]

Imo suche ich mir langsam alle Schreie zusammen


----------



## The_Rock (7. Januar 2012)

Ich stell grad fest, dass das Spiel auch Bugs hat, welche das Weiterkommen verhindern. Wer hier speichert (und keine weiteren Speicherpunkte hat), hat so ziemlich verschissen 

Nachdem man die Sauftour-Quest gemacht hat (welche in Morvunskar endet), und durch eine andere Quest nochmal nach Morvunskar zurück muss (in meinem Fall musste ich ein Buch für den Ork aus der Magier-Akademie finden), sieht man im letzten Raum den Daedra aus der Sauf-Quest und die mittlerweile gespawnten Diebe kämpfen. War schon irgendwie merkwürdig, da in dem Quest ja nix von nem Daedra stand 
Ansprechen oder angreifen konnte man ihn auch nicht.

Wenn man jetzt das Buch (für die aktuelle Quest) holt, undn kleinen Schritt in die falsche Richtung wagt, geht man nochmal durch das unsichtbare Portal aus der letzten Quest nach Nebelhein. Und von dort aus gibt es kein Zurück mehr, da der Daedra (der dich normalerweise zurückteleportiert) nicht mehr da ist.

Gibts noch weitere fiesen Bugs dieser Sorte, von denen man wissen sollte?


----------



## 23tom23 (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, in der Hauptstory muss man einmal einen Drachen fangen und da kann es auch zu einem Bug kommen, der das Weiterkommen verhindert. Also da lieber nicht den alten Speicherstand überschreiben.


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2012)

Kumpel hat auch nen Bug der verhindert das die Quest bei den Gefährten weitergeht. Und zwar direkt beim Angriff, stehen alle Leute nur rum und wenn man sie anklickt steht da nur "Diese Person ist beschäftigt", der Questgeber sagt auch nichts mehr, die Quest geht also nicht mehr weiter. Er hat es leider zu spät gemerkt.


----------



## shoon (7. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar soll man ja ab Level 90 Zerstörung eine Quest von Farlalda bekommen, um die Meister Zaubersprüche freizuschalten. Jedoch bin ich mittlerweile Level 94 und ich kann die  Quest nicht starten, es gibt keine weitere Dialogoption bei Faralda. Hat jemand da einen Tipp?
Oder muss man doch eventuell Level 100 sein?

mfg shoon


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2012)

Wer isn Faralda und wo finde ich sie? Hab inzwischen zerstörung auf 100, kann ja gernemal gucken ob es bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Januar 2012)

Faralda ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre eine Zauberin in der Akademie in Winterfeste.


----------



## shoon (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, du findest sie normalerweise in der Halle der Bekräftigung in der Akademie von Winterfeste.

mfg shoon


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2012)

So, ab Stufe 100 geht es, hab jetzt ne Quest bekommen 
Allerdings kein plan was zu tun ist x]

@Edit => jetzt fertig, sonderlich is der Zauber aber nicht, da macht man schneller Damage, wenn man die verbesserten Bälle verfeuert...


----------



## shoon (7. Januar 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

mfg shoon


----------



## jumpel (8. Januar 2012)

So, zweiter crash to Desktop nach 212 Spielstunden bei der Schlacht um Windhelm im Bürgerkrieg.


Öhm, wie kommt man denn in Einsamkeit zu nem Häuschen? Da gibts ja keinen Jarl bei dem man sich einschmeicheln kann.
Die Truhen und Schränke meiner Villen in Weißlauf und Rifton platzen aus allen Nähten, außerdem brauch ich noch nen Stützpunkt im Norden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Öhm, wie kommt man denn in Einsamkeit zu nem Häuschen? Da gibts ja keinen Jarl bei dem man sich einschmeicheln kann.


 
Ich habs noch nicht probiert in Einsamkeit ein Häuschen zu kaufen, aber im Blauen Palast residiert immer noch Elisif.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht probiert in Einsamkeit ein Häuschen zu kaufen, aber im Blauen Palast residiert immer noch Elisif.


 Ich hab iwie alle Quests vom Jarl gemacht, aber nen Haus in Einsamkeit habe ich noch immer nicht -.-

Wann sollte eig das Modtool kommen? 
Dann habe ich das Problem nicht mehr xD


----------



## <Phoenix> (8. Januar 2012)

In Einsamkeit bekommst du dein Haus beim Helfer des Jarls, bzw. der Jarlin

Der Typ der dir auch die Potema Quest's aufgedrückt hat.

Ich wette der Preis des Hauses wird erstmal abschreckend sein


----------



## Placebo (8. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wann sollte eig das Modtool kommen?


 Mitte des Monats


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

Das Haus in Einsamkeit ist ja mal teuer x]

Hat der Kerl das Geld dann eigentlich bei sich? dann verschwindet er bald spurlos


----------



## Robonator (8. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das Haus in Einsamkeit ist ja mal teuer x]
> 
> Hat der Kerl das Geld dann eigentlich bei sich? dann verschwindet er bald spurlos


 
Ich glaub der ist unsterblich.


----------



## jumpel (8. Januar 2012)

Stimmt den Jarl hab ich ganz vergessen!

Jo 25tsd öcken sind schon happig, 
aber lieber in immobilien investieren als es zu hause in ner truhe liegen haben 
Warum soll ich bitte mit 47.xxx Goldstücken rumlaufen!?
Ich hab gleich nach und nach auch die komplette Einrichtung mitgekauft. Aber ein Zimmer im Keller ist immernoch leer!
Und ich komme nicht durch hintertürchen rein. "Eintritt nur mit Schlüssel" Bug! Durch die anderen Eingänge gehts ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand schon Thoralf aus der Festung Nordwacht befreit (Die Quest bekommt man in Weißlauf)? Da kommt im Kellergewölbe mal n Raum mit 6 Thalmor Wachen und nem Magier. Null Chance!
Auf so heftige Gegenwehr bin ich im ganzen Spiel noch nicht gestoßen.
Angeblich ist da auch ein Programmierfehler mit drin. Eine diplomatische Lösung ohne Kampf ist so nichtmehr möglich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Thoralf aus der Festung Nordwacht befreit (Die Quest bekommt man in Weißlauf)? Da kommt im Kellergewölbe mal n Raum mit 6 Thalmor Wachen und nem Magier. Null Chance!


 
Da hab ich einige Zeit lang rumexperimentiert, bis ich es geschafft hab.
Ich hab die versucht einzeln ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste auszuschalten, bevor die Hilfe kommt. Zwischendurch Heiltränke saufen...
Magier kann man gut "verarschen", indem man einen Zerstörungszauber läd und mit dem loslassen wartet, bis sie kein Mana für ihren Schild mehr haben.

Damals konnte ich das nicht mehr Diplomatisch lösen, denn im Bürgerkrieg war ich auf der Sturmmantel-Seite.


Spoiler



Tullius hätte ihn laut Thalmor begnadigen können, aber da war er leider schon tot!


----------



## jumpel (8. Januar 2012)

Jo auf Tullius hab ich auch gehofft, der verweigert es mir aber durch die Bank.
Wie gesagt, das ist der programmierfehler, die Begnadigung wird nicht getriggert. Also mit der Axt rein  muss mal meine Quests abarbeiten, da sind so viele offen, ich kenn mich bald nichtmehr aus!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Stimmt den Jarl hab ich ganz vergessen!
> 
> Jo 25tsd öcken sind schon happig,
> aber lieber in immobilien investieren als es zu hause in ner truhe liegen haben
> ...


Ich rannte gerade mit 120k Gold rum, war also nicht das Problem. Aber auch wenn es mMn das beste der Hauser ist: viel zu wenig Platz. =(
Da war die Villa in Oblivion noch weitaus besser.

Die Befreiungsquest war eigentlich ganz simpel. Fast alle lautlos ausgeschaltet oder mit dem Bogen erwischt, wenn man doch endeckt wurde habe ich halt mal von Dolch/Bogen auf Einhand und Eiszapfen gewechselt 
das mit Tullius wusste ich garnicht


----------



## The_Rock (8. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Thoralf aus der Festung Nordwacht befreit (Die Quest bekommt man in Weißlauf)? Da kommt im Kellergewölbe mal n Raum mit 6 Thalmor Wachen und nem Magier. Null Chance!
> Auf so heftige Gegenwehr bin ich im ganzen Spiel noch nicht gestoßen.
> Angeblich ist da auch ein Programmierfehler mit drin. Eine diplomatische Lösung ohne Kampf ist so nichtmehr möglich.



Jo, finds schade dass keine diplomatische Lösung möglich ist. Wobei es bei dieser Quest aber halb so schlimm is, da ich die Thalmor eh nicht leiden kann 
Probleme hatte ich keine, da ich die Quest erst mit Level 53 gemacht hab. War mir anfangs irgendwie zu weit weg, da hab ich lieber andere Quests gemacht


----------



## <Phoenix> (8. Januar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> ... mit Level 53 gemacht ...



Aha, es gibt also bei level 50 keine grenze?! Super  Ich hatte schon angefangen zu schauen was ich bis dahin skille, also alles was mir wichtig ist  aber dann brauch ich mir da ja keine gedanken mehr drüber zu machen

Ich habe die Nordwacht-Thalmor Quest mit Level 16 gemacht und hatte keine Probleme, jedoch hat es 2 der Begleiter gelegt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

Du kannst solange Leveln, bis alles auf 100 ist


----------



## The_Rock (8. Januar 2012)

Genau, und dann ist man glaub ich bei Level 81 (stand in nem anderen Forum, da ham ses wohl ausgerechnet), da man wohl nur durch das Hochleveln der Skills Erfahrung kriegt.
Keine Ahnung obs stimmt.

Ach ja, etliche Leute (in anderen Foren) meinten, dass ab Level 50 ein Softcap erreicht ist (man kann weiter hochleveln, kriegt aber angeblich keine Perks).
Das ist definitiv *nicht* der Fall. Man kriegt auch weiterhin Perks 

Ein kleiner Tipp noch an die Leute mit schwerer Rüstung: Den Rüstungsskill "Moloch" nicht höher als Level 4/5 erhöhn. Wenn man Schmieden hat, reicht sogar 3/5, da der Rüstungscap (irgendwas über 600) schon hier locker erreicht wird. Auch einer letzten Punkte (irgendwas mit +XX Rüstung wenn man nen Set hat oder so) kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2012)

Die Sache mit der Softcap kam ja nur dadurch das es die Achievments gab, bis LV50 

Na gut, ich hab Moloch(5/5), beim Bogen (5/5) und beim Einhand (5/5)


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Januar 2012)

Moin 

das man mir level 83 alle Perks haben soll glaub ich jetzt nicht wirklich.. Wenn ich bedenke das ich null verzauberungsperks habe fast keinen bei Schleichen, taschen, schlösser und redekunst will mir das auch mathematisch nicht in den Sinn. Kann es sein das die "übersehen" haben das die meisten Perks im ersten ja 0/5 sind?

Vielleicht sollte ich dazu schreiben das ich jetzt Level 53 bin^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> das man mir level 83 alle Perks haben soll glaub ich jetzt nicht wirklich.. Wenn ich bedenke das ich null verzauberungsperks habe fast keinen bei Schleichen, taschen, schlösser und redekunst will mir das auch mathematisch nicht in den Sinn. Kann es sein das die "übersehen" haben das die meisten Perks im ersten ja 0/5 sind?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich dazu schreiben das ich jetzt Level 53 bin^^


Ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch =/ (oder ich)

Ab Level 83 kann man nicht mehr weiter leveln, weil man alle Werte auf 100 hat.


----------



## The_Rock (9. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ab Level 83 kann man nicht mehr weiter leveln, weil man alle Werte auf 100 hat.



Jo, genau so wars gemeint 
Weit über 200 Perks zu sammeln wär auch etwas langwierig...  (wenns denn weiter als Level 83 gehen würde  )


----------



## seventyseven (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin grad leider zu unfähig einen Mod zu finden  der das Aussehen meines Chars nachträglich verändern kann ohne das die Skills bzw Werte in Mitleidenschaft geraten `weiß da jemand weiter D: ?


----------



## Ion (9. Januar 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich bin grad leider zu unfähig einen Mod zu finden  der das Aussehen meines Chars nachträglich verändern kann ohne das die Skills bzw Werte in Mitleidenschaft geraten `weiß da jemand weiter D: ?


 
Da brauchst doch keinen Mod
Gib in die Konsole
"showracemenu" ein und verändere was du wünscht


----------



## cosmicspy3 (10. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es eig. mit dem Leistungsbedarf bei Grafikkarten aus, wenn man FXAA Mod+ ENB Mod+ HD 2k Textures hat. Geht da die GTX570 in die Knie? Ich hab nämlich das Problem, das bei dem PCGH Tool bei stark beleuchtetten Räumen die FPS übel in den Keller gehen, liegt wahrscheinlich an den Schatten und den FXAA Knopp^^. Als ich den Harken bei FXAA raus genommen hab und die Schatten etwas runtergesetzt hab (von 8k auf 4k quality) lief alles wieder mit gewohnten 60fps.


----------



## Ion (10. Januar 2012)

8k Schattenauflösung
Das wird das Problem sein, FXAA kostet schlimmstenfalls 10% FPS
Ich nutze 47 Mods (viele Texturen) mit einer GTX 460. Wirklich 60 FPS habe ich nicht, aber immer noch genug um flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Januar 2012)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze 47 Mods (viele Texturen)



Hab nur den High Res 2k


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie skyrim auf meiner gt55m laufen wird?


----------



## 23tom23 (10. Januar 2012)

Kommt ganz auf die Auflösung des Bildschirms an....


----------



## shoon (10. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Gibt es eigentlich einen Mod, um verzauberte Rüstungen/Waffen nachträglich umzubenennen?

mfg shoon


----------



## B4llY (11. Januar 2012)

Hat einer schon erfahrung gemacht mit oc einer grafikkarte und skyrim gezockt?  Das spiel stürtzt irgendwie immer kurz nach dem ladeschirm ab... hab ne radeon hd 6950


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2012)

B4llY schrieb:


> Hat einer schon erfahrung gemacht mit oc einer grafikkarte und skyrim gezockt?  Das spiel stürtzt irgendwie immer kurz nach dem ladeschirm ab... hab ne radeon hd 6950


 6850 auf 1Ghz lief wunderbar. Wenn du ENB oder ähnliches installiert hast dann musste den Afterburner ausmachen


----------



## vin vom Dorf (12. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ein Video gemacht mit den Mods die ich benutze. Sieht ganz gut aus inzwischen finde ich:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRzII9cKSbE


----------



## seventyseven (14. Januar 2012)

Gibt es schon einen Mod der den Level Cap erweitert bzw. Skills über 100 ermöglicht ?


----------



## The_Rock (14. Januar 2012)

Für was eigentlich? Mit 100er Skill und bester Ausrüstung sind eh alle Gegner nach einem Schlag tot. Drachen & Co brauchen auch nur 2-3 Schläge 

Ist auch einer meiner (wenigen) Kritikpunkte am Spiel. Das Balancing in höheren Levels ist nicht gerade gut. Man kann zwar nen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen, aber größtenteils wird da nur der Schaden des Gegners erhöht. Das heißt dann: Entweder one-hitte ich ihn, oder er one-hittet mich.

Egal, weiterspielen


----------



## seventyseven (14. Januar 2012)

Also bin momentan Level 46 Einhand und Schwere Rüstung sind voll geskillt und hab ne Daedra Rüssi mit einem Rüssi-Wert von über 600 

3 Draugr Deathlords und ich bin im Arsch. Wenn einer von ihnen ein Shout benutzt bin ich bevor ich Aufstehen kann hinüber...hat was von Dark Souls


----------



## Legacyy (15. Januar 2012)

I heard u like skyrim....^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumpel (15. Januar 2012)

Moinsen!
Mal wieder bissl rumexperimentiert und immernoch gefrustet, dass Skyboost bei mir rein garnichts bringt!
30 avg-fps sind aber einfach zu wenig, da muss was geschehen.

Mit Skyrim-Tuner Multisampling von 8 auf 4 und Anisotroper Filter von 16 auf 8.
Resultat: 36 avg-fps. Sehr viel angenehmer zu spielen und - für meine Augen - kein optischer Unterschied.

Die CPU Auslastung ist mit 8-4 auch "deutlich" höher als mit 8-16, darum wohl auch die höheren FPS. Man möchte ja eigentlich meinen, dass mit höheren Anforderungen, also 8-16, die Komponenten mehr zu tun hätten, aber dem ist wohl nicht so s. Screens. 
Wahrscheinlich könnte ich auch gleich die Grafikkarte ausbauen, weil's eh Wurscht ist  
Müsste direkt mal mit GPU-Z loggen ...



Shot1: Durch Rifton gerannt, gesprungen, mit dem Schwert Löcher in die Luft geschlagen --- 4-8
Shot2: *Gänsefüßchen* --- 8-16
Shot3: Skyrim-Tuner --- 4-8


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> immernoch gefrustet, dass Skyboost bei mir rein garnichts bringt!


wie hast du skyboost denn installiert? das dingen besteht ja nur aus zwei dateien und diese müssen beide ins hauptverzeichnis indem auch die tesiv.exe liegt. was hast du denn an hardware verbaut?
ich hab skyboost mitlerweile bei mehreren rechner probiert der einzige bei dem es augenscheinlich nichts gebracht hat war bei nem freund der das spiel nicht original hatte.
zur dort verbauten hardware kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da müsste ich extra hineiern und nachsehen.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen, da ich in meinem geliebten Markarth scheinbar irgendwie mit den Wachen in Konflikt geraten bin. Ich weiß nicht mal wieso, vermute aber mal eine Schnellreise und die dadurch aufgescheuchten Wachen. 

Jetzt ist es so, dass sie mich sofort stellen, wenn ich ihnen begegne. Die Dialoge kann man alle durchklicken, aber es tut sich leider nichts mehr. Selbst ins Gefängnis wollen sie mich nicht werfen, ich kann lediglich angreifen. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Januar 2012)

;3827773 schrieb:
			
		

> In Einsamkeit bekommst du dein Haus beim Helfer des Jarls, bzw. der Jarlin
> 
> Der Typ der dir auch die Potema Quest's aufgedrückt hat.
> 
> Ich wette der Preis des Hauses wird erstmal abschreckend sein



Das Haus kann man sich (wie so Vieles Andere auch) kostenlos besorgen 
Skyrim - Free House In Whiterun Exploit!!! - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen, da ich in meinem geliebten Markarth scheinbar irgendwie mit den Wachen in Konflikt geraten bin. Ich weiß nicht mal wieso, vermute aber mal eine Schnellreise und die dadurch aufgescheuchten Wachen.
> 
> Jetzt ist es so, dass sie mich sofort stellen, wenn ich ihnen begegne. Die Dialoge kann man alle durchklicken, aber es tut sich leider nichts mehr. Selbst ins Gefängnis wollen sie mich nicht werfen, ich kann lediglich angreifen. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


 
Schwierig. Hatte mal das selbe Problem, aber bei mir half es nur einen alten Spielstand zu laden :/


----------



## klefreak (15. Januar 2012)

@ klutten

kann es sein, dass das bei dir mit einer quest zusammenhängt?  
*The Forsworn Conspiracy*

The Forsworn Conspiracy - The Elder Scrolls Wiki 
--> 



Spoiler



Ich hba die betreffenden Wachen einfahc alle umgenietet, start der quest war irgendwo unter dem tempel in einem schrein.. ; nachdem alle wachen tot waren war der Spuk vorbei, die anderen wachen, die das geschehen nicht sahen waren mir weiterhin freunlich gesinnt!!
--> einfach in dem Raum unter dem Tempel die wachen töten, alle die halt so kommen (ca 8 stück) dann einmal durch die city und alle angreifenden wachen töten, am besten zuerst einmal blocken und dann erst zurückhauen..


----------



## Legacyy (15. Januar 2012)

Ne neue Version von Skyboost ist draußen, die v4 -> Alexander Blade : Other : Skyrim Boost
(allerdings noch in der testphase)


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ klutten
> 
> kann es sein, dass das bei dir mit einer quest zusammenhängt?
> *The Forsworn Conspiracy*


 
Nein, was du meinst, ist ja eigentlich der Beginn in Markarth. Ich habe auch schon versucht über die "Halle der Toten" zu anderen Wachen zu kommen, aber alle sprechen mich sofort wegen etwaiger Verbrechen an und aus der Konversation gibt es keinen Ausweg mehr.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nein, was du meinst, ist ja eigentlich der Beginn in Markarth. Ich habe auch schon versucht über die "Halle der Toten" zu anderen Wachen zu kommen, aber alle sprechen mich sofort wegen etwaiger Verbrechen an und aus der Konversation gibt es keinen Ausweg mehr.


 

du musst in den knast gehen und dort eine quest machen. dann entkommst du mit den abgeschworenen und die überrennen dann markath


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Storyline der Gefährten fortzuführen ohne Werwolf zu werden?


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> du musst in den knast gehen und dort eine quest machen. dann entkommst du mit den abgeschworenen und die überrennen dann markath


 
Das habe ich alles schon vor langer Zeit durch. In den Knast würde ich ja auch gerne gehen, aber sie bringen mich nicht hin.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Storyline der Gefährten fortzuführen ohne Werwolf zu werden?


 

geht nicht, aber du kannst dich nach der quest zurückverwandeln, bzw. den segen/fluch entfernen.
aber solange du dich nicht verwandelst hat der werwolf keine auswirkungen auf dich


@ klutten:

strafe zahlen geht auch nicht? 
alternative: geh nie wieder nach markath 

ansonsten würde ich einen cheat vorschlagen um das kopfgeld zu entfernen, sofern es einen gibt. wär aber für mich eine not lösung, da ich komplett ohne cheats spiele


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

Wie bereits gesagt, es gibt aus der Konversation mit den Wachen keinen Ausweg mehr. Markarth meiden möchte ich aber nicht, da ich das verlassene Haus besetzt habe und sicher 1.000.000 reisen müsste, um alle Gegenstände in ein neues Haus zu bringen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Januar 2012)

@Klutten

versuch mal folgendes in der konsole:

```
player.setcrimegold 0
```

konsole öffnen, deinen char anklicken und dann das obige eingeben. danach dürftest du an sich nicht mehr gesucht werden.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, aber der funktioniert nicht (wie man auch unter folgendem Link nachlesen kann). Ich habe noch einmal das Internet durchforstet.

Diese Lösung funktioniert tadellos... 
LINK


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub ich langsam fast alle Orte auf der Karte entdeckt. Schade schade


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber der funktioniert nicht (wie man auch unter folgendem Link nachlesen kann). Ich habe noch einmal das Internet durchforstet.
> 
> Diese Lösung funktioniert tadellos...
> LINK



Im Zuge einer Quest? Marakth ist doch diese Zwergenstadt oder?
Auf jeden Fall wird man im Zuge einer Quest festgenommen und wenn du das nicht willst sind alle Wachen hinter dir her


----------



## jumpel (18. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich langsam fast alle Orte auf der Karte entdeckt. Schade schade


 
Vor dem hab ich auch Angst!
Das letzte größere "Ding" welches ich noch nicht hab ist Drachenbrügge. Oder es gibt noch was von dem ich noch nichtmal gehört hab!
Sonst halt hoffentlich noch 100te Höhlen, Lager, Mühlen, Höfe, ...


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hab noch nichtmal die erste stadt erreicht xD Ich kill die ganze zeit sinnlos Elche und solche Viecher weil mir das questen in dem spiel nicht gefällt.


----------



## rAveN_13 (18. Januar 2012)

Kann ich nachvollziehen! Manche NPCs sind sowas von penetrant, dass man sie am liebsten langfristig ruhig stellen möchte


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird man im Zuge einer Quest festgenommen und wenn du das nicht willst sind alle Wachen hinter dir her


ja, und zwar unten beim talosschrein. es sind allerdings nicht "alle" wachen, sondern nur die 7-8 die sich tatsächlich dort auch aufhalten. nachdem man auch den letzten umgelegt hat erscheint auch die bestätigung das es keine zeugen mehr gibt und wieder alles in ordnung ist. verlässt man dann den schrein wird man in markath von jeder wache angegriffen, ich nehme an das ist ein bug, es wird einem ja suggeriert das nicht alle wachen korrupt sind sondern nur die welchen man im zuge der quest am schrein begegnet. 

ich konnte mich von den anderen wachen allerdings in gefängnis werfen lassen und die quest zu ende bringen, hatte ich gestern gerade.


----------



## Placebo (18. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich langsam fast alle Orte auf der Karte entdeckt. Schade schade


 Deshalb hab ich bei meinem zweiten Charakter mit iHUD alle Orte auf dem HUD ausgeblendet - Level 51 und ~10% entdeckt. Ist aber nicht optimal, weil du vor allem Höhlen fast gar nicht bemerkst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Januar 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich bei meinem zweiten Charakter mit iHUD alle Orte auf dem HUD ausgeblendet - Level 51 und ~10% entdeckt. Ist aber nicht optimal, weil du vor allem Höhlen fast gar nicht bemerkst.


 
Hmm das ist dann mehr wie bei Gothic... das macht die Spielwelt zwar schon ein Stück glaubhafter, kann aber auch echt nerven wenn man eine Höhle einfach nicht findet


----------



## Placebo (18. Januar 2012)

Deshalb will ich endlich dieses verdammte Creation Kit!

Ich will die angezeigten Orte nicht ganz weg aber die Reichweite, in der sie erscheinen will ich verringert haben. Und das gleiche Symbol für besucht/nicht besucht (was man jetzt zwar auch schon ändern kann aber mir momentan ja nichts nützt).


----------



## jumpel (19. Januar 2012)

Verschwinden eigentlich die random-Drachen wenn man die Hauptquest durch hat?
Die Viecher killen nämlich mehr und mehr coole NPC's in jedem Dorf. Will ja nicht dass die Dörfer in 100 Spielstunden Geiststädte sind!

Und bitte kann endlich mal jemand nen Mod machen dass die Inventargegenstände nachm Alphabet geordnet werden?
-Alter Nordpfeil
-Zwergen Dings
-Zwergen Bums
-Elfenbogen
Das nervt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Verschwinden eigentlich die random-Drachen wenn man die Hauptquest durch hat?
> Die Viecher killen nämlich mehr und mehr coole NPC's in jedem Dorf. Will ja nicht dass die Dörfer in 100 Spielstunden Geiststädte sind!
> 
> Und bitte kann endlich mal jemand nen Mod machen dass die Inventargegenstände nachm Alphabet geordnet werden?
> ...



Lustig, bei mir sind die Sachen alphabetisch geordnet: 
-*A*ncient Nord Arrow
-*D*warven Arrow
-*E*lven Arrow

Offenbar wurden die Sachen nach dem übersetzen nicht automatisch wieder alphabetisch geordnet


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Januar 2012)

Ähm, doch auch bei meiner Deutschen Version ist alles Alphabetisch geordnet 

Und zu seiner Frage: Randomdrachen gibt es auch dann noch, aber gefühlt weniger häufig.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Kann es sein das man wenn man das Spiel als Magier spielen will, ein vollkommener Looser ist? 

Ich mein ich hab vorher Krieger gespielt und ab ca. Lvl 30 war ich so gut wie unbesiegbar, paar Schläge für einen Drachen etc. Einzige schwierigkeit wie bei allen waren natürlich die gegnerischen Magier.

Darauf denk ich halt, gut wenn die als Gegner so imba sind probier ich es auch mal. Ich bin jetzt schon iwas mit lvl 33 oder und hab sogar noch schwierigkeiten gegen "normale" NPCs... Bin fast nur am Weglaufen, obwohl ich alles in Beschwörung und mAgie geskillt habe...
Auch nervig ist das man von den Magierroben so abhänig ist, gerade mal 1 Schutz... aber sobald man sie ablegt, hat man zuwenig Magicka regeneration oder sowas... Eine eigene Rüstung bringt da auch nicht viel.
Gegen einen Drachen hab ich kaum eine Chance wenn er es auf mich abgesehen hat. Ein konstanter "Schrei" und ich bin fast tot oder sogar sofort tot.

Geht euch das auch so oder stelle ich mich nur zu blöd an?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Januar 2012)

Du kannst Roben quasi vergessen.
Ich hab auch nen Magier, mit schwerer verzauberter Rüstung geht das sogar.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Joa das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht, skille extra 200000 Stunden Schmieden und Verzauberung (LVL= 100/80), kauf mir eine Robee (um sie zu entzaubern mit) 150% schneller regn und 15 weniger Zerstörungskosten.

Was ist ich will die Verzauberung anwenden= 10% schnellere reg. 1 % weniger zerstörungskosten. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
Hab ich dann gedacht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, in Skyrim ist alles etwas freier gestaltet. Ich kenne es von anderen Spielen bisher auch so, dass man Mali und Einschränkungen hat, wenn man mit Rüstung zaubern will. In Skyrim ist das , so wie´s für mich aussieht , nicht so.

Ich kann mit schwerer Rüstung genauso gut zaubern, wie mit Magierrobe.

Find´s etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dafür hat schwere Rüstung wieder Nachteile was die Beweglichkeit angeht. Jedenfalls so lange man noch nicht sehr hoch geskillt hat.

Aber im Grunde ist es egal, ob Du aus der schweren Rüstung , oder aus einer Magierrobe herausgepustet wirst. Wenn Du zu wenig gesundheit hast, fällst Du halt schnell um. Magie haut ziemlich rein.

Eine Taktik die man probieren kann ist die Zauber der Gegner irgendwie zu "unterbrechen". Z.B. als Krieger mit einem Blockangriff mti Schild , oder einem mächtigen Angriff, der den gegner zurückdrängt und er seinen Dauerbeschuss mit Magie einstellt. Funktioniert auch gut bei Drachen, die ihren Feuerodem spucken. Als Magier hab ich bisher noch nicht so viel gespielt. Weiss nicht , ob der was vergleichbares, ähnliches auf Lager hat.

Bei einem Drachenkampf , mit Feuerdrachen nehm ich auch gern mal n Zaubertrank mit hoher Feuerresistenz ein.  Aber allgemein sollte man halt auch aufpassen , nicht zu wenig Gesundheit zu haben. Falls man auf 100 Gesundheit bleibt und ein dicker Feuerball kommt, kann man schon da liegen.

@ Freakslikeme : Mal probiert die Magierroben zu entzaubern und die Magieregeneration auf Rüstungsteile zu zaubern ? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das was bringt. Der verzaubern Wert muss natürlich hoch sein und man muss eine mächtige Seele nutzen, sonst bringt´s nix. Aber zu schwer sollte man sich auch nicht machen, wegen Beweglichkeit usw. .... gibt halt sehr viele verschiedene Ansätze und Möglichkeiten. Aber das macht dieses Spiel auch so einzigartig und gut. Total verschiedene Taktiken möglich. Also mir macht´s bisher mit jedem Char riesen Spass. Hab gestern wieder einen neu angefangen  So .... erstmal n  und dann weiterzocken. Darf schliesslich noch bis Sonntag meine Überstunden abbauen = frei ! 

@ FLM : Ups ... hatte Deinen letzten Post noch nicht gelesen, weil ich so lange rumgeschrieben hab. Bei Verzauberungen kommt es 1. auf den guten Wert in verzauberungen und den Skilltree an, aber 2. auch ganz entscheidend und sehr wichtig auf die verzauberte Seele , die Du nutzt. Schau mal nach Azuras Stern , oder wie´s heisst, hab´s grad vergessen. Mein jetziger Char ist nicht so der verzauberer. Und sieh zu , dass Du nur grosse/mächtige Seelen verwendest. Die kleinen , oder gewöhnlichen bringen eher was zum Waffen aufladen , aber nicht zum verzaubern.

Edit : Hier im Fred ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/187577-skyrim-verzauberungen-2.html#post3661815 ) stand doch auch schon etwas dazu und genau dieses war die Lösung für das besagte problem , mit niedrigen Verzauberungen :


Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Gegen solche "Erlebnisse" hilft Azuras Stern!
> Ein Seelenstein, den man beliebig oft mit beliebig großen Seelen füllen kann!



Den hatte ich auch mal und hab den schwarz "gemacht" und konnte ständig mächtige Seelen damit sammeln. Nur als Tips für die Verzauberungen.


----------



## klefreak (19. Januar 2012)

@jumpel

bezüglich INVENTAR, benutzen einen MOD wie das SKY UI , damit ist das INventar super sortiert, duchsuchbar und überischtlich 

lg


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Januar 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit alle Mods wieder runtergeschmissen habe, wegen Neuinstallation und back to the roots 

Aber Sky UI ist super. Leider klappt es nicht während des Handelns. War bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## klefreak (19. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit alle Mods wieder runtergeschmissen habe, wegen Neuinstallation und back to the roots
> 
> Aber Sky UI ist super. Leider klappt es nicht während des Handelns. War bei mir jedenfalls so.


 
Doch, seit der neuesten Version, funktioniert der MOD auch bem Handeln

SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
und dazu benötigt, der SKSE 
http://skse.silverlock.org/

Es empfiehlt sich des weiteren, den NExus MOd manager zu verwenden (bei vielen MOds , zb SKyUI kann man so direkt beim Installieren verschiedene Anpassungen vornehmen, und updates einfach installiern)
Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Januar 2012)

Verträgt sich SKSE auch mit dem Performance Mod r4 ? 

Da war doch irgendwas, dass man eine SKSE Datei nicht drauf haben durfte ...

Zitat: 

_Installation
  ---------------
  - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\*SKSE*\Plugins\TESVAL.dll") 
  - Copy "bin\dinput8.dll" to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
  - Copy "bin\fpu\SkyBoost.asi" for AMD cpus OR "bin\sse2\SkyBoost.asi" for INTELL cpus to Skyrim dir 
  - Play !_

Oder war das nur n anderer performance-Mod, mit dem sich r4 nicht verträgt ?

Wär natürlich super , wenn ich den Sky UI auch wieder nutzen könnte und der auch beim handeln klappt. Danke erstmal Klefreak, für den Hinweis !


----------



## klefreak (19. Januar 2012)

Der PErformance mod (R4) läuft problemlos mit dem SKE, das Problem das du ansprichst ist, dass man nicht den "anderen" performance mod" verwenden darf, der auf dem SKSE aufbaut (tesval.dll)

mfg


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Januar 2012)

Ah, super. Danke ! 

Dann werd´ ich den mal wieder drauf hauen. Fand´s super, dass ich z.B. nach Gewicht, oder Wert sortieren konnte z.B. .

Hatte nur Bedenken, um was für eine Datei es sich handelte, wo der r4 sich nicht mit vertragen hatte. Aber _EIN_ Performance Mod ( r4 ) reicht ja auch ^^  .


Edit : So hab´s installiert und für gut befunden.  *Danke nochmal für den Hinweis über die Version 2.0* , dass die jetzt auch im Handel/Magieinventar usw. funktioniert. 
Hab erst die 3 Dateien aus dem SKSE in den Skyrim Ordner gepackt ( _skse_1_3_10.dll_ , _skse_steam_loader.dll_ , _skse_loader.exe_ )

Danach den Nexus Mod manager geladen/gestartet ( zum Glück hatte ich noch meinen alten log-in, denn ich hab mit neuer E-Mail Adresse keine bestätigungsmail bekommen ) und damit den mod Sky UI installiert. 

Einfach bei MODS im Mod Manager auf _"Add Mod from File"_ und dann die gepackte Datei des "SkyUI_2_0-3863-2-0.7z" ausgewählt, dann "_activates the selected mod_" und fertig. Danach hab ich den Mod Manager geschlossen und Skyrim nicht normal wie sonst, sondern über den SKSE-loader gestartet. Diese Vorgehensweise hat bei mir jedenfalls geklappt und ich hab den Inventar Mod laufen. Weiss nicht, ob normales starten auch den Inventar Mod aktiviert. Gleich mal testen.

Hab nur mal etwas detaillierter beschrieben, falls den auch jemand anderes noch drauf packen will. 


Edit2 : Scheint auch über den normalen start zu gehen. Keinen Performanceverlust , aber gutes Inventar. Nur die Optik ist natürlich erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Lohnt aber sicher sich umzugewöhnen, vom "Konsolenmenü" 

p.s.: Es kam einmal ne Fehlermeldung über nicht aktuelle SKSE Version oder sowas. Einfach irgnorieren und weitermachen. Kommt wohl nur einmal die Meldung. Funktioniert aber trotzdem der mod.


----------



## jumpel (19. Januar 2012)

Ja logo, danke!
Dann les ich mich mal in die Modding-Sache rein. Mein Skyrim ist bist auf das Boost gepfusche noch jungfräulich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ... ... manager geladen/gestartet ( zum Glück hatte ich noch meinen alten log-in, denn ich hab mit neuer E-Mail Adresse keine bestätigungsmail bekommen ) ... ...


 

Heute Morgen ist endlich auch die Bestätigungs-Email angekommen. Sie hängt übrigens gerne auf der Hauptemail-Seite ( z.B. gmx ) im Spamverdachtsordner fest. War bei mir so. So gesehen, auch mal die nächsten 2 Tage nach Registrierung den Spamverdachtsordner checken. Nur so als Hinweis.


----------



## Placebo (21. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann es sein das man wenn man das Spiel als Magier spielen will, ein vollkommener Looser ist?


 Joa hab ähnliche Probleme 
Versuch mal, Veränderung auf 90 zu bekommen, dann kannst du Drachenhaut erlernen, das ersetzt ganz gut Rüstungen (80% physische Schadensresistenz für 30 bzw. 45 sek mit Perk). Lähmung (Expertenlevel Veränderung) ist auch ganz praktisch.

Schneller Aufstieg für Veränderung: 



Spoiler



Nahkampf-Gegner suchen -> so hinstellen, dass er dich nicht erreicht, z.B. auf einen großen Stein -> Rüstungszauber (z.B. Eichenhaut) zaubern, bis Leben entdecken erlernbar ist (Adeptenstufe) -> irgendwo hin gehen, wo es viele Menschen gibt und loszaubern; je mehr Personen erfasst werden, desto besser


----------



## jumpel (22. Januar 2012)

Tachchen!
Ich bin grad in der Statistik über "In Läden inverstiert - 0" gestoßen.
Weis jemand wie man investiert?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube dazu musst du redekunst recht weit skillen. Ich denke mal, dass danach eine neue auswahl bei den Händlern erscheint


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Tachchen!
> Ich bin grad in der Statistik über "In Läden inverstiert - 0" gestoßen.
> Weis jemand wie man investiert?


 
Du brauchst den Redekunst-Perk "Investor". (Achtung: Redekunst-Perks sind reine Verschwendung!  )


----------



## jumpel (22. Januar 2012)

Aha, danke euch.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ...
> (Achtung: Redekunst-Perks sind reine Verschwendung!  )



Ist das Ironie?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Aha, danke euch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das Ironie?



nö. früher oder später hast du sowieso 50.000+ gold und kannst die so ziemlich alles leisten


----------



## jumpel (22. Januar 2012)

aha, joa das hab ich jetzt auch schon.
Heisst also "in läden investieren" nur dass ab und zu ein bestimmter Geldbetrag für mich rausspringt?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Januar 2012)

soweit wie ich das verstanden habe kann man bei dem skill einmalig dem händler 500 (oder 1000?) goldstücke geben und der (oder alle?) habe dann dauerhaft mehr gold zur verfügung, damit du mehr/teurere sachen verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> soweit wie ich das verstanden habe kann man bei dem skill einmalig dem händler 500 (oder 1000?) goldstücke geben und der (oder alle?) habe dann dauerhaft mehr gold zur verfügung, damit du mehr/teurere sachen verkaufen kannst.



Genau so.
Jedes Perk in Überreden ist mMn verschwendet.


----------



## arkim (24. Januar 2012)

Hi, woran muss ich konkret an der ini schrauben, wenn ich das Phänomen verbessern will, dass bei der Ansicht von weitem Land die etwas entfernteren Texturen total simpel sind und dass Bäume etc. sich erst zeigen, wenn man näher hingeht? Ich habe mich immer ums ini ändern gedrückt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2012)

Du muss die uGridsToLoad erhöhen - am besten in Kombination mit dem Patch 1.4.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Januar 2012)

So hab nochmal von vorne angefangen, diesmal weiblich und Kriegerin. Vorher hatte ich weiblich und magier und davor hatte ich Männlich und Krieger. ^^ Und ich habs noch nicht einmal durch gespielt ^^   Unendliche suche nach dem perfekten Char


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2012)

Erste schnelle Erfahrung mit dem neuen BETA 1.4 Patch:

1. es gibt bereits einen angepassten SKSE
2 Leistung:

HD6950 + P2 X6 1055@3,7ghz
Custom INI (4xaa, grid=7, schatten.. lots of textures

Gemessen in Witherun (Weißlauf)

....................................................P1.3+Skyboostr4 - P1.4Beta
Oben am Schloss, rücken zur Tür:............38,8fps ............41,5fps   (107%)
Blick auf Markt von Torbogen oberhalb......37,7fps.............44,3fps   (117,5%)
Blick Richtung Markt von Tor bei Schmiede..27,6fps............30,5fps   (110,5%)

Gefühlt geht das Spiel auch flüssiger, bei mir sind Ruckler im 40fps Bereich verschwunden

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2012)

*Skyrim Patch 1.4: Beta-Version über Steam verfügbar, PCGH misst über zwei Drittel mehr Fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Januar 2012)

Haben hier schon Leute Erfahrung mit dem Betapatch? Probleme, Crashes, neue Bugs, Tentakel die euch in Bildschirm ziehen und verschlingen, solche Dinge.


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2012)

hab nicht viel gezockt, aber auch keine Probleme festgestellt, dank neuer SKSE version einfach das Game genießen mit ca 10-15% mehr FPS als vorher mit Skyboost R4


mfg


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Januar 2012)

tentakel hatte ich keine, aber einen übelriechenden geruch sobald ich in eine Falmer höhle ging


----------



## octacore (24. Januar 2012)

Sind mit dem Patch scheinbar auch diesen komischen Ruckler weg, die sich wie Laderuckler anfühlten aber keine waren.


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2012)

bei mir haben sich die Ruckler im 30-50fps Bereich gemildert- verflüchtigt

mfg


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Haben hier schon Leute Erfahrung mit dem Betapatch? Probleme, Crashes, neue Bugs, *Tentakel die euch in Bildschirm ziehen und verschlingen*, solche Dinge.



Ich muss vom Patch abraten.
Also letztere Tentakeln haben mir vorhin meinen Kaffee gestohlen und in den Bildschirm gezogen. *stehl*

Mein Char konnte sie erschlagen und hat mir den Kaffee wieder auf den Schreibtisch gestellt ... 

Oder waren das Halluzinationen, wegen Schlafmangels/Schichtdienst ???


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Januar 2012)

Mir kommt es so vor, als sei es mit dem (Beta)patch langsamer, als mit Skyboost R4. Beim Blick über Weißlauf erreiche ich nicht die FPS-Werte wie mit dem R4. 

Skyboost ist natürlich runter, Patch+Skyboost funktioniert nicht (auch schon probiert).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2012)

Wurde inzwischen der "inoffizielle" 4GB Patch in einem offiziellen released?

Hab mit dem Beta Patch wieder ruckler. Sobald ich minimiere und wieder Skyrim öffne, läuft es vorerst flüssig,  später gehts aber weider von vorne los.(Hab den 4GB Patch entfernt, weil ich dachte das der schon offiziel draussen ist)


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub der 4GB-Adrressraum ist schon länger integriert worden durch einen Minipatch. Der jetzige Betatreiber tut eher sowas wie die anderen Performance-Mods und verbessert die Programmierung. Bei mir läuft das Spiel jetzt wesentlich flüssiger in den großen Städten (oder sogar tatsächlich flüssig ^^).

Achja, Tentakel die mich in den Bildschirm ziehen und verschlingen hatte ich keine - auch keine Probleme mit installierten Mods.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ne wahrscheinlich ziemlich blöde Frage!? Worum gehts bei dem Spiel? Kann mir mal jemand kurz und knapp nen Überblick geben? Habe noch nie nen Rollenspiel gespielt, und null erfahrung damit. Suche was neues, was ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen zocken kann und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier was wäre. Im Netz find ich nicht wirklich was dazu, nur tolle Videos auf denen aber immer nur einzelne Spieler zu sehen sind. Möchte halt was haben, wo man zu zweit spielen kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Januar 2012)

Skyrim kann man nicht zu Zweit spielen. Und der Gesamte Plot lässt sich auch kaum schnell zusammenfassen. Die Drachen sind in Himmelsrand ausgebrochen, das Land ist vom Bürgerkrieg geteilt und deine Aufgabe ist es, Himmelsrand zu retten.


----------



## Wincenty (26. Januar 2012)

eine Frage: Mein Schmied erster Wahl hat nur noch 1 Gold.
Wird sie irgendwann wieder so an Gold kommen oder müsste ich was bei Ihr kaufen (Ich will aber Gold Verdienen und nicht verlieren)?
Ich hab schon mir ein Haus gegönnt jetzt brauch ich nur noch etwas Gold für Deko, die Bude sieht aus wie ne Abstellkammer.

Ich bin Stufe 10, habe bereits 2 Drachen gegrillt und die letzte Hauptquest war wo ich auf den Berg klettern sollte um dem Ruf Dovakins zu folgen um dort die Schreie zu lernen. Ja genau ich bin ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## arkim (26. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du muss die uGridsToLoad erhöhen - am besten in Kombination mit dem Patch 1.4.


 
Habe erstmal ugrids auf 7 gesetzt, das ist schon viel besser. Patch 1.4 habe ich auch. Leider gibt es jetzt alle paar Sekunden "Nachladeruckler"


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Januar 2012)

Wincenty schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage: Mein Schmied erster Wahl hat nur noch 1 Gold.
> Wird sie irgendwann wieder so an Gold kommen oder müsste ich was bei Ihr kaufen (Ich will aber Gold Verdienen und nicht verlieren)?



Nach 24 stunden im spiel haben.die Händler wieder Geld


----------



## Wincenty (26. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Nach 24 stunden im spiel haben.die Händler wieder Geld


 
Danke!

Ich dachte schon ich müsste jetzt extra ne neue Stadt suchen um mein Gerümpel zu verscherbeln Der Handelskontor in Flusswald sowie alle Händler in irgendeinkaffmitderDrachenfeste habe ich bereits bis auf das letzte Goldstück "entgeldet"

Obwohl ich nix in Redekunst investiert hab habe ich schon ein Haus nach 8 Spielstunden, K.a ob das ne Leistung ist oder nicht, aber Hauptsache ist jetzt kann ich seltene und sehr Wertvolle Waren bei mir deponnieren


----------



## The_Rock (26. Januar 2012)

Geldprobleme dürfte man in diesem Spiel nicht kriegen. Ich hab mittlerweile in jeder Stadt ein Haus samt Ausstattung stehn und nochn Haufen Kohle über ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Januar 2012)

teert und federt ich!!

 wird endlich al wieder zeit dass ich 'ne runde zocken geh...


----------



## arkim (27. Januar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Geldprobleme dürfte man in diesem Spiel nicht kriegen. Ich hab mittlerweile in jeder Stadt ein Haus samt Ausstattung stehn und nochn Haufen Kohle über ^^


 
Ich habe zwei leere Häuser: in Weißlauf und Windhelm - wie bekomme ich da denn Ausstattung rein? Gibts irgendwo Möbelmärkte?


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Januar 2012)

Bei dem jarl bei dem du das haus auch gekauft hast


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

Naja ... bei seinem Berater.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2012)

Übertrieben was einige Häuser kosten  25.000 war bisher das teuerste  Wobei später sind das ja auch nur Peanuts


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

Luxus kostet halt. Ist wie bei der hardware


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2012)

Bin auch schon am sparen. Diesmal bin ich fest entschlossen das Game mal durch zu zocken


----------



## jumpel (27. Januar 2012)

@ The_Rock:
Spielt man einige (viele) Stunden hast du recht, dann platzt einem der Geldbeutel.
Zu Beginn musste ich schon eher am Hungertuch nagen und dachte wie zur  Hölle soll ich mir bitte jemals die Elfenrüstung der Überragenden  Blitzresistenz für 1536 Septim leisten können.




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Übertrieben was einige Häuser kosten   25.000 war bisher das teuerste  Wobei später sind das ja auch nur  Peanuts


 
Ganz ehrlich mir wäre es im Nachhinein lieber wenn es 125.000 gekostet hätte; und das ist keine Übertreibung.
Denn, Brisenheim als Basis in Weißlauf kostete 5.000, ein uriges nettes,  rustikales Häuschen. Gut Stolzspitze (Gut!) dürfte ja vom Umfang her  mindestens das 10-20 fache Wert sein. Ist ja fast ne kleine Burg. Die muss einfach was kosten.

Und wie du bereits gesagt hast, die 25.000 sind später nur noch Peanuts. Und das finde ich etwas 'schlecht' gemacht am Spiel.
In einem Monat hab ich wahrscheinlich 100.000 übrig. Für was? Mal ne  verzauberte Ebenerzrüstung für vielleicht 10.000, aber die hab ich mir  mittlerweile aus verschiedenen Dungeons selber zusammengetragen.
Ist halt meine Einstellung ich finds doof wenn ich in jedem Haus 10.000  in Gold liegen hab und in meinem Geldbeutel permanent 50.000 wie im  Moment. 
Das Geld sollte mMn entweder knapper sein oder man sollte die  Möglichkeit haben in große Dinge zu investieren (Fischerei, Boote  kaufen; Kleinunternehmen kaufen, Pfeilmacher; ... und am Monatsende  springt dann dafür ne Kleinigkeit raus).

Wohl eher Wunschträume, aber ich setze da in Zukunft ganz viel auf die Programmierkünste der Modder und lass mich überraschen!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Übertrieben was einige Häuser kosten  25.000 war bisher das teuerste  Wobei später sind das ja auch nur Peanuts



Einsamkeit, das mMn beste Haus.
Wann kommt eigentlich mal dieses schei* Modtool, das war doch noch für diesen Monat angekündigt.

Iwie lauf ich jetzt auch wieder mit 100k+ an Gold rum. Die Diebesgilde war wie ne kleine Golddruckerei.

@jumpel:
Mir wäre ja sowas wie damals bei Morrowind lieb.
Du kaufst dein Grundstück und kannst dann langsam dein eigenes Gut zusammenkaufen, mit Schmiede etc.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2012)

Welches Haus ist eine Burg :O Eisamkeit fand ich eigentlich von allen Städten fast am schönsten. Weißlauf ist nicht schlecht, aber bisschen runtergekommen ^^ Also von den Städten wo man ein Haus kaufen kann.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Haus ist eine Burg :O Eisamkeit fand ich eigentlich von allen Städten fast am schönsten. Weißlauf ist nicht schlecht, aber bisschen runtergekommen ^^



Mir sind die alle zu klein, gerade im späteren Spielverlauf.
Wieso kann man zum Ende hin nicht ein Schloss kaufen? Oder Jarl werden, bin ja nicht umsonst in der dunklen Bruderschaft


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ... bei seinem Berater.



Stimmt. Ist beim huscarl des jarl  hab vorhin noch geschlafen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2012)

Zu klein wofür? Was machste denn in den Häusern  Am ende nehm ich den meisten Krempel gar nicht mehr mit, weil man ihr a. gar nicht mehr verkaufen kann, weil die eh alle so wenig geld haben und b. man sowieso schon "unendlich" viel geld hat.

Ich werde mir wohl das Haus in Einsamkeit holen    Muss ich aber noch ein bischen sparen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Zu klein wofür? Was machste denn in den Häusern  Am ende nehm ich den meisten Krempel gar nicht mehr mit, weil man ihr a. gar nicht mehr verkaufen kann, weil die eh alle so wenig geld haben und b. man sowieso schon "unendlich" viel geld hat.
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl das Haus in Einsamkeit holen    Muss ich aber noch ein bischen sparen



Ich hätte gerne einen Saal mit ganz vielen von den Rüstungsfiguren xD
Und ne Kammer mit mehreren Truhen wäre auch super. Allgemein wäre ein großes Haus besser als so viele kleine Hütten.
Inzwischen nehme ich ja nur noch Zutaten und Gold mit, alchemie muss noch auf 100 xD


----------



## wastel (27. Januar 2012)

Für das Haus in Einsamkeit gibt es einen Mod, der es mit vielen Truhen, Waffen, Schild und Rüstungs/kleidungsständern im Keller ausrüstet.

Müsst du mal im Nexus etwas suchen..

Wastel


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Zu klein wofür? Was machste denn in den Häusern  Am ende nehm ich den meisten Krempel gar nicht mehr mit, weil man ihr a. gar nicht mehr verkaufen kann, weil die eh alle so wenig geld haben und b. man sowieso schon "unendlich" viel geld hat.
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl das Haus in Einsamkeit holen    Muss ich aber noch ein bischen sparen


 
Ich versuch grade mir alle noch fehlenden Häuser anzuschaffen - ich brauch die 200.000 Gold die ich mit mir rumtrage schließlich nicht 
Bisher habe ich Whiterun, Solitude und Markarth. Also noch einiges zu tun


----------



## Klein_Babe (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich hab mein Skyrim schon länger nicht mehr gespielt,
ich habe den neuen Patch 1.4 noch nicht ausprobiert Version 1.3 ist bei mir noch Aktuell. Empfielt es sich denn die Aktuellste Version und Updaten?
Achsoo ich sehs grad Version 1.4 ist ja noch nicht draussen, dann warte ich lieber ab bis die Finale Version da ist.


----------



## KaterTom (27. Januar 2012)

Empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall. Spiel läuft viel flüssiger und etliche Quest-Bugs wurden beseitigt, die Liste der Verbesserungen ist ja ziemlich lang.


----------



## Klein_Babe (27. Januar 2012)

Genau so ist es.. ich finde es super das es mitlerweile so rund Läuft, man braucht halt etwas Geduld bei neueren Spielen bis sie richtig laufen und da denke ich das hier die Entwickler zwar länger gebraucht haben dafür viel wieder gut gemacht haben. Das mit der Performance hört sich auch gut an, eine Frage noch vorweg wie Installiere ich den 1.4er? Achsoo ich habs gefunden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

Im Steam Bildschirm oben links auf Steam klicken, dann Einstellungen, bei Account auf Beta teilnahme ändern, Skyrim beta wählen, ok klicken, neustart von steam, warten bis er automatisch die Beta version lädt und installiert, spielen. 

Und : ja , es lohnt sich den 1.4er Beta patch drauf zu machen ! Sehr zu empfehlen ! 

Hab ihn zum testen auch schonmal wieder runtergeschmissen und wieder neu installiert. geht problemlos.


----------



## Klein_Babe (27. Januar 2012)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Nachricht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2012)

Gerne.


----------



## arkim (28. Januar 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Wofür brauche ich Häuser?


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Wofür brauche ich Häuser?


 
Sachen ablegen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Januar 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Wofür brauche ich Häuser?


 
Weil´s cool ist eins zu haben und rollenspieltechnisch netter. Vor allem die größeren 

Auch schön in "sein" Haus zu kommen, vom huscarl begrüsst zu werden und erstmal die Zutaten , die man gesammelt hat in eine Kiste zu packen, die überzähligen Tränke in eine andere, dann ne Kiste für Sonstiges , einen Schrank für Kleidung, einen für Rüstung usw. usw. ...

Die ganzen Bücher die man unterwegs nicht gelesen hat erstmal in´s Bücherregal einräumen und noch vieles mehr, was ich jetzt nicht verraten will.

Falls man nie was sammelt, weiss ich nicht ob man ein Haus braucht, aber für die Atmosphäre im Spiel ist es ein Gewinn.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil´s cool ist eins zu haben und rollenspieltechnisch netter. Vor allem die größeren
> 
> Auch schön in "sein" Haus zu kommen, vom huscarl begrüsst zu werden und erstmal die Zutaten , die man gesammelt hat in eine Kiste zu packen, die überzähligen Tränke in eine andere, dann ne Kiste für Sonstiges , einen Schrank für Kleidung, einen für Rüstung usw. usw. ...
> 
> ...



Meinen Huscarl in Markarth hab ich ausversehen gebackstabbt xD


----------



## Klutten (28. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze in Markarth zwar "kostenlos" das verlassene Haus, aber ich hätte schon gerne mein eigenes Heim. Problem - ich bekomme vom Jarl keinerlei Aufträge mehr und in keiner Konversation die Möglichkeit ein Haus zu kaufen. Muss ich da wirklich diesen Trick anwenden, wo man dem Verwalter nach dem Aufstehen quasi auflauert und ihn in ein Gespräch verwickelt? Das wäre nicht so meine Art. 

Um einfach nur Sachen abzulegen muss man Häuser ja glücklicherweise nicht kaufen. Besagtes verlassene Haus in Markarth kann man sehr gut nutzen und zu Beginn bekommt man ja schon die Möglichkeit in Flusswald den Kellerraum zu belagern. Das ist die kostengünstige Variante.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Problem auch schon in mehreren Städten, dass ich den Kaufdialog nicht bekomme. In meinem Journal stapeln sich auch langsam die Aufträge, die ich dank Bugs nicht beenden kann.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Problem auch schon in mehreren Städten, dass ich den Kaufdialog nicht bekomme. In meinem Journal stapeln sich auch langsam die Aufträge, die ich dank Bugs nicht beenden kann.



?
Irgendwas macht ihr falsch, ich hab genau eine Verbuggte Quest in Windhelm, "Blut auf dem Eis" oder so.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> ?
> Irgendwas macht ihr falsch,(...)


 
Haha ne is klar  
Bugs sind bei einem so großen Spiel ja auch nicht wirklich eine Überraschung. Es sind bei mir auch nur Nebenquests und zufallsgenerierte Quests betroffen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Haha ne is klar
> Bugs sind bei einem so großen Spiel ja auch nicht wirklich eine Überraschung. Es sind bei mir auch nur Nebenquests und zufallsgenerierte Quests betroffen.



Ich kann ja jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber alle (bis auf die eine) nebenquests funktionieren tadellos 

Was die Zufallsgenerierten angeht: gibts da eigentlich auch andere außer diesen einen Ork, der immer neben 2 toten Viechern steht und sterben will? XD
Ich treffe nur noch auf den.


----------



## <Phoenix> (28. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich solche "Sammler" die in ihrem Haus ne Ecke haben wo sie immer und immer wieder das gleiche Zeug einfach hinschmeißen? 
Ich hab das in Oblivion mit Silber-Besteck und Silber- Schalen/Tellern/Krügen gemacht 

Das war am Ende so ein Haufen dass das Spiel in dem Haus nurnoch mit ~8-10 FPS lief XD
Das Haus in Weißlauf bietet sich ja quasi dafür an wenn man keinen Alchemietisch kauft, dann hat man sogar ein paar Spinnenweben in seiner Messiecke


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Januar 2012)

;3898942 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich solche "Sammler" die in ihrem Haus ne Ecke haben wo sie immer und immer wieder das gleiche Zeug einfach hinschmeißen?
> Ich hab das in Oblivion mit Silber-Besteck und Silber- Schalen/Tellern/Krügen gemacht
> 
> Das war am Ende so ein Haufen dass das Spiel in dem Haus nurnoch mit ~8-10 FPS lief XD
> Das Haus in Weißlauf bietet sich ja quasi dafür an wenn man keinen Alchemietisch kauft, dann hat man sogar ein paar Spinnenweben in seiner Messiecke


 
Skyrim-Suppe nachgekocht, 1.000 Troll-Schdel als Haus-Einrichtung - spieletipps


----------



## jumpel (28. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich kann ja jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber alle (bis auf die eine) nebenquests funktionieren tadellos
> 
> Was die Zufallsgenerierten angeht: gibts da eigentlich auch andere außer diesen einen Ork, der immer neben 2 toten Viechern steht und sterben will? XD
> Ich treffe nur noch auf den.




Jo, reite mal an 'Nilheim' vorbei.
Wobei das eher in ner Runde Draufhauen als in ner Quest endet.
Die Moosmutterhöhle kann mal auch mal auschecken oder die Orkfestung westlich von Rifton (wird beim vorbeireiten zu 90% von nem Riesen angegriffen, die brauchen jede Hilfe, die Orks)
-Soljund's Grube
-Der Freibeuter-Argonier der in Einsamkeit an der Mauer lehnt
-Bei der Khajit-Karawane ist manchmal ne gepanzerte Katze dabei der man ein Amulett beschaffen soll
Und krabbel mal in die Festung "Faldars Zahn" oder Faeldas... so ähnlich. Gibt gut Beute. Liegt nördlich am Seeufer von Gut Goldenglanz


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

Kurze, einfache Frage, geht Skyrim mit Eyefinity (3 Monitore)?


----------



## Placebo (29. Januar 2012)

Springt mal von der höchsten Stelle der Schanze des vergessenen Tals ins Wasser, dann verbessert sich eure Redekunst... oder ihr seid tot, das könnte natürlich auch passieren, wenn ihr daneben springt


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Januar 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Springt mal von der höchsten Stelle der Schanze des vergessenen Tals ins Wasser, dann verbessert sich eure Redekunst... oder ihr seid tot, das könnte natürlich auch passieren, wenn ihr daneben springt


 
What? Das ist bei mir nicht passiert... vielleicht weil ich den Whirlwind Sprint-Shout verwendet habe? Hmmm, muss nochmal testen...


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Januar 2012)

Was für eine schanze?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2012)

Man sind da wieder ein Haufen Bugs in den Quests gewandert^^
In der Quest "in höchster Not" stecke ich fest da ich den Gefangenen im Kerker nicht befreien kann da keine Wache Geld von mir will für seine Freilassung.

In der Quest wo ich den Sohn von der alten Dame aus Weißlauf friedlich befreien soll geht es auch nicht weiter da ich nicht in die Festung komme ohne alles zu metzeln und Papiere habe ich keine, weiß ich von nichts.


----------



## jumpel (29. Januar 2012)

Jo, da sind schon mehrere von uns drüber gestolpert.
Handelt sich leider um nen Programmierfehler, ich hätte den auch gern ohne Waffengewalt rausgeholt.

->
"Because of a programming error, the Imperial decree required to free  Thorald is not available without the use of the console; as such, *it is not possible to peacefully secure Thorald's release."*

Quelle:
Skyrim:Missing In Action - UESPWiki


----------



## Sebastian1980 (29. Januar 2012)

liegt mit dem betaupdate was schwierigkeitstechnisch im argen? ich hab ne ganze weile nicht gespielt, wollt dann das update mal antesten und hab hier fast schon 1 hit kills mit lvl 33. das spiel war imho vorher noch einiges schwerer. ich spiele von beginn an auf der mittleren der 5 schwierigkeitsgrade.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

Habe leider Probs...

Seit dem Beta-Patch laggt es teilweise übel...

Und bei der Quest wo man in Markath ins Dwmer Musem soll um eine Abschrifft zu machen geht auch nicht ohne Kämpfen... Obwohl man vorher den Magier fragt und eine Quest für ihn macht, gibt er einen sogar den Schlüssel. In der ersten Halle greift dich auch keiner an, aber am Ende greifen dich aufeinmal alle an -.-

Werden diese Bugs behoben?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe leider Probs...
> 
> Seit dem Beta-Patch laggt es teilweise übel...
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht die Wachen sondern die anderen da meinst:ich glaube das muss sogar so und ist kein Bug.


----------



## Tobucu (30. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Lagerung.
Ich benutze fuer mein Schmiedezeugs die Faesser bei der Schmiede in Weisslauf. Da ist der Weg nicht zu weit.

Und das schoenste ist wenn man nach Hause kommt und dem Lebenspartener sagen kann:
Koch mir was und gib mir das Gold aus deinen Einnahmen. 

Ich hab mir Ysolde angelacht und nun hat sie einen Laden in unserm Haus.


----------



## jumpel (30. Januar 2012)

@ Tobucu: Cooles Ding!
Wollte eh schon lang mal fragen wie das geht! 
Level 47, Jungfrau, sucht  


@FreaksLikeMe:
Jo das ist sicher so gewollt, ist zwar schon paar Wochen her dass ich diese Quest gezockt hab, aber ich bin mir sicher. 
Microsoft würde ja den SourceCode oder Kernel oder was weis ich auch nicht so einfach rausrücken


----------



## Tobucu (30. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tobucu: Cooles Ding!
> Wollte eh schon lang mal fragen wie das geht!
> Level 47, Jungfrau, sucht



must in Rifton zum Tempel der Mara mit dem Priester  ueber deren Religion reden. Als naehstes ein Amulett der Mara anlegen, das Zeigt einem Gespraechspartner an das man auf Partnersuche ist und wenn man noch sympatisch ist (z.b. erledigten Auftrag, angesehener Mitbuerger) kann man sich im Maratempel trauen lassen. 
Ob Mann oder Frau ist hierbei egal, sind sehr tolerant in Himmelsrand.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2012)

Tobucu schrieb:


> must in Rifton zum Tempel der Mara mit dem Priester  ueber deren Religion reden. Als naehstes ein Amulett der Mara anlegen, das Zeigt einem Gespraechspartner an das man auf Partnersuche ist und wenn man noch sympatisch ist (z.b. erledigten Auftrag, angesehener Mitbuerger) kann man sich im Maratempel trauen lassen.
> Ob Mann oder Frau ist hierbei egal, sind sehr tolerant in Himmelsrand.


 
Und sie halten nix von Romantik. Heiraten? Klar, du hast mir schließlich 10 Feuersalze gebracht, ich bin dein für alle Ewigkeit!


----------



## Unleashed (30. Januar 2012)

Steam hat gerade bei mir einen 16,8MB Patch für Skyrim gedownloaded.(Beta vorhanden)

edit

1 Datei wurde bearbeitet.

die TESV.exe


----------



## Sebastian1980 (30. Januar 2012)

bei mir ebenfalls.


----------



## Unleashed (30. Januar 2012)

TESV.exe wurde geändert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:


> Steam hat gerade bei mir einen 16,8MB Patch für Skyrim gedownloaded.(Beta vorhanden)



Jupp. Kann ich auch bestätigen. Vielleicht haben sie n paar neue Bugs beseitigt !?!? *hoff*

Mich nervt grad , dass manchmal die Pfeile nicht losfliegen, nach Abschuss und dann plötzlich mit totaler Verzögerung doch noch losfliegen. Aber ein speziell 2fach verzauberter Bogen, der beim Ziel 2 Effekte gleichzeitig auslöst. Vielleicht kommt Skyrim damit nicht klar.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2012)

Kommt es bei euch auch ab und zu vor das die Stimmen klingen wie bei einem schlechten Handyempfang, so mit "Digitalen Störungen"? Als ob man MP3s total schlecht komprimiert hat. 

Das ich beim Dialog fast immer doppelt auf ein Text klicken muss nervt. Zumal man auf einen Text klickt und ein anderer wird ausgewählt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Kommt es bei euch auch ab und zu vor das die Stimmen klingen wie bei einem schlechten Handyempfang, so mit "Digitalen Störungen"? Als ob man MP3s total schlecht komprimiert hat.
> 
> Das ich beim Dialog fast immer doppelt auf ein Text klicken muss nervt. Zumal man auf einen Text klickt und ein anderer wird ausgewählt


 

Ersteres ist glaube ich dem komprimierungsverfahren zu danken, denn sonst wäre die Datenmenge glaube ich viel zu groß geworden. leider haben die Stimmen dann manchmal einen technischen , blechernden Klang. Is "normal" , nicht wundern  Wahrscheinlich hast Du gute ohren und/oder lautsprecher Boxen. Auf nem laptop hört man den unterschied gar nicht 

Meine Hifi Boxen bringen mir die Blechstimmen allerdings "sehr gut" rüber ^^


Letzteres liegt halt an der schlechten Konsolen/PC übertragung. Da auf der konsole nicht mit Maus angeklickt wird , haben die das am PC ziemlich versaut. Die Menüs sind halt total verkonsoliert. Auch die textanwahl. Ein wenig hilft beim Menü Sky UI  , aber das Auswählen geht halt irgendwie parallel einmal mit rauf und runter scrollen und zweitens mit der Maus. kann sein dass man mit der Maus klickt und die Auswahl fällt auf einen text der "angescrollt" wurde. Danke an die Konsolen ! Ebenso bei den gruseligen Aussenschatten. ,-) naja .... anderes Thema.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Jupp. Kann ich auch bestätigen. Vielleicht haben sie n paar neue Bugs beseitigt !?!? *hoff*
> 
> Mich nervt grad , dass manchmal die Pfeile nicht losfliegen, nach Abschuss und dann plötzlich mit totaler Verzögerung doch noch losfliegen. Aber ein speziell 2fach verzauberter Bogen, der beim Ziel 2 Effekte gleichzeitig auslöst. Vielleicht kommt Skyrim damit nicht klar.


 
Ich hatte noch nie dieses Problem, allerdings hab ich auch den kranken Bogen nicht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Januar 2012)

Hatte nur auch einmal das problem mit nem orkischen bogen. Die restlichen die ich ausprobiert hab nicht. Strange. Naja ... der Char nutzt normal kaum Bogen, so gesehen halb so wild. Nehm ich halt einen ohne Doppelverzauberungseffekt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Januar 2012)

Bei Skyrim wird man irgendwie regelrecht zum Fernkampf gezwungen ^^ Das merke ich jedes mal wenn ich wie ein irrer vor dem Drachen weg laufe bzw. ihm hinter her renne um ihm mit meinem Schwert zu treffen  Pferde sind mir auch etwas suspekt, die rennen bei einem Kampf ständig weg und ich kann dann suchen. Ein mal stoppte das Pferd mitten im Fluss und zuletzt scheine ich es verloren zu haben, ich finde es nicht mehr 

Wie baut man eigentlich so Attribute aus wie "Stärke" damit man mehr tragen kann?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (31. Januar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wie baut man eigentlich so Attribute aus wie "Stärke" damit man mehr tragen kann?


beim levelanstieg steigerst du tragkraft, wenn du den punkt in ausdauer investierst anstelle von leben oder mana.


----------



## jumpel (31. Januar 2012)

Jo, oder du findest beispielsweise spezielle Schuhe.
Hab anfangs Zwergenschuhe gehabt die 30 Punkte mehr Tragfähigkeit brachten.

Gibt auch Zaubertränke, die steigern aber meist nur für 60 deine Tragepunkte. Der Sinn hat sich mir hier noch nicht ganz erschlossen.
Ist halt ganz gut wenn man in nem Dungeon gut Beute macht, am Ende überladen ist, rausgeht, Schnellreise nach Hause macht.
Wie gesagt viel Zeit hast du aber nicht dafür.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Januar 2012)

Ich empfehle ja jedem einen kleinen Ausflug nach Hamvirs Rast 

Alchemie levelt soooo unendlich langsam -.-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps,
ich werde es mal mit der Ausdauer Leveln versuchen. Die leidet beim vielen rennen eh so viel.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Januar 2012)

Wisst ihr ob man irgendeine beliebige Rüstung, z.B. die Vulkanglasrüstung aussehen lassen kann wie die Nachtigallenrüstung?

Und kennt ihr gut aussehende Rüstungsmods? Ich finde alle Rüstungen vieeel zu klobig... Die beste Rüstung ist einfach die Nachtigallrüstung, aber die hat sowenig Armor etc.. 

Edit:

Kann man den Skelettschlüssel (Diebesgildenquest) einfach behalten? Passiert dann irgendwas?​


----------



## Scornage (31. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob man irgendeine beliebige Rüstung, z.B. die Vulkanglasrüstung aussehen lassen kann wie die Nachtigallenrüstung?
> 
> Und kennt ihr gut aussehende Rüstungsmods? Ich finde alle Rüstungen vieeel zu klobig... Die beste Rüstung ist einfach die Nachtigallrüstung, aber die hat sowenig Armor etc..​


 
Replace Dragonscale or Dragonplate with Nightingale at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## jumpel (31. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ja jedem einen kleinen Ausflug nach Hamvirs Rast


 

Ist das nicht dieser Friedhof westlich von Weißlauf? Was ist da passiert bei dir?
Bei mir waren drei Skelette + nörgelnder Draugrfürst am start und keine besondere Beute.
Und kurz nach Mitternach ein etwas verwirrter, kopfloser Kerl


----------



## Snipa (2. Februar 2012)

tag zusammen

ich hab mal ne frage, und zwar gibt es eine möglichkeit, seine investierten skillpunkte zurückzusetzen, um sie neu verteilen zu können? ich wäre auch für einen cheat dankbar *duck und renn*


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> tag zusammen
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage, und zwar gibt es eine möglichkeit, seine investierten skillpunkte zurückzusetzen, um sie neu verteilen zu können? ich wäre auch für einen cheat dankbar *duck und renn*


 
lauf schla... laaaauf 

1 sek.  Skyrim Skills Perks zurücksetzen umskillen reset - Newsraid


----------



## Snipa (2. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> lauf schla... laaaauf
> 
> 1 sek.  Skyrim Skills Perks zurücksetzen umskillen reset - Newsraid


 
merci, genau das hab ich gesucht 
hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber irgendwie nix richtiges gefunden


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern lange gebraucht um heraus zu finden wie der Khajit seine Katzenaugen nutzen kann  Die Taste die eigentlich exklusiv für den Schrei ist schaltet die Fähigkeit ein/ aus (sofern ausgewählt)  Ich dachte schon das ist wieder ein Bug.


----------



## jumpel (2. Februar 2012)

Jo vor allem nützt die Nachtsicht ja wohl mal garnichts, mich blendet das eher.
Hätt ich doch lieber so nen Elfen nehmen sollen dann könnte ich Bären für mich kämpfen lassen!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> lauf schla... laaaauf
> 
> 1 sek.  Skyrim Skills Perks zurücksetzen umskillen reset - Newsraid



Hey FLM : Danke. Hab mich schon geärgert dass ich so viele Punkte in leichte Rüstung gepackt hatte und nun renn ich doch mit schwerer rum  Grad mal alle Punkte von leichter Rüstung entfernt und in gleicher Anzahl auf schwere Rüstung verteilt. "Cheaten light" 



jumpel schrieb:


> Jo vor allem nützt die Nachtsicht ja wohl mal garnichts, mich blendet das eher.
> Hätt ich doch lieber so nen Elfen nehmen sollen dann könnte ich Bären für mich kämpfen lassen!



Schonmal versucht die Helligkeit runterzustellen ? Ich glaube standardmässig ist Skyrim sehr sehr hell, so dass man in Dungeons im Grunde nie Licht braucht. Also auch keine Nachtsicht.
Ich hab bei mir in der Ini den fgamma Wert auf 1,5. Damit ist es insgesamt etwas dunkler. Auch in Dungeons. Da kommt man ab und zu dazu, auch Licht zu benutzen  Ganz nebenbei kommen die Lichteffekte in dunklen Passagen besser rüber: 

fGamma=1.5000

Normal ist glaube ich der Wert fGamma=1.0000



Edit : Zum Thema Werte verändern , hab ich noch mit dem Konsolenbefehl "player.setav heavyarmor 68" meinen Heavy Armor Wert auch wieder auf 68 gesetzt, so wie ich meinen leichte rüstungswert schon hatte. Damit hab ich mir den leichten Rüstungswert komplett rübergeschoben auf schwere Rüstung  Gibt schon nette Listen mit Codes und Befehlen zu finden , im netz. 
Ich käme natürlich NIE auf die Idee da einfach 100 einzutragen .... nee nee ....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Februar 2012)

Dafür bin ich zu ehrlich  Obwohl mich das schon etwas nervt das ich verzauberte Rüstungen noch nicht bearbeiten kann


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich zu ehrlich  Obwohl mich das schon etwas nervt das ich verzauberte Rüstungen noch nicht bearbeiten kann


 
Naja .... ich hab ja den Wert von 68 schon echt erspielt und die perkanzahl auch. Nur hab ich halt am Anfang nicht gewusst, dass ich mal so ne coole schwere Rüstung finde. So gesehen hab ich die Werte ja nur etwas "verschoben" von leichte auf schwere Rüstung. Aber alles halt passend zu meinem level und nicht einfach höher, als normal.

Ich finde das ist "cheaten light".

Dass ich noch keine verzauberten Rüstungen bearbeiten kann, nervt mich auch, aber das erspiele ich mir noch ^^.

Da wird nicht zu den Codes gegriffen 

Aber wenn man in Skyrim z.B. halt nicht "umskillen" kann, dann ermögliche ich es mir halt selbst. So hat man dann sein Lieblingsspiel , mit den Möglichkeiten , die man gerne hätte. Find´ das nicht so schlimm  Hauptsache es macht Spass.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir auch überlegt meine Skill Punkte in schwere Rüstungen zu stecken weil ich einfach keine passenden leichte Handschuhe gefunden habe. Aber seit ich komplett die leichte Zwergenrüstung habe bin ich doch zufrieden meine leichte Rüstung Skills behalten zu haben  Als Khajit lebt man eh auf leichte/ samt Pfoten 

Wollte nun weiter Spielen jetzt darf ich auf das knapp 200MB Update warten  Wenn die jetzt die Bugs in den 2 Nebenquests gefixt haben werde ich zur Sau. Die habe ich gestern nach bestehenden Möglichkeiten beendet damit ich Sie mal los werde. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2012)

Welche Nr. ist denn jetzt die aktuelle Versionsnummer ? Ich bin schon ganz durcheinander gekommen, mit Patch , Beta patch rauf, beta patch runter , normaler patch ....

keine Ahnung. Evtl. hab ich schon die normale 1.4er version.

1.4.21.0.4 zeigt er mir an. Ist das jetzt die aktuelle Patch version ?


Edit : Glaub das ist genau die letzte Beta version des Skyrim patches. Also müsste die Beta-version=neue Patchversion sein.

Es scheinen alle mit Skyrim-Beta schon die aktuelle "Normal-Patch-version" drauf zu haben


----------



## omega™ (2. Februar 2012)

Das ist der Beta Patch, wenn du den nicht mehr möchtest, dann entfernst du einfach in den Steam Einstellungen die Skyrim Beta und Steam patcht das Spiel zurück.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2012)

omega™;3916918 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Beta Patch, wenn du den nicht mehr möchtest, dann entfernst du einfach in den Steam Einstellungen die Skyrim Beta und Steam patcht das Spiel zurück.


 
Hab ich gemacht. Kenne das mit der beta-Patch entfernung. _Diesmal_ hat er den Beta Patch aber _nicht_ entfernt, aber auch keinen neuen geladen. Daher hab ich gedacht, dass es jetzt die neue Vollversion ist !?


----------



## Unleashed (2. Februar 2012)

1.4 Ist offiziell wohl draußen.Ich denke mal seit dem letzten Beta Patch ist das schon der Final gewesen.News von Steam ist draußen,Steam Beta Skyrim ist entfernt und kein neuer Patch lädt bei mir.

News:Skyrim patch 1.4 optimises performance, fixes Wabbajacks | PC Gamer


----------



## KaterTom (2. Februar 2012)

Aktuelle Version lautet 1.4.21.0, als Änderungsdatum der TESV.exe steht 01.02.2012. Hat Steam gestern Abend geladen. Ich hatte auch erst die Beta drauf und vor 2 Tagen habe ich die Steam Beta Teilnahme wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## Unleashed (2. Februar 2012)

Isses denn wohl so


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Februar 2012)

Die klassischen Quest Bugs die ich erwähnt habe wurden nicht behoben ^^ Mir egal, wie gesagt habe ich die irgendwie zu Ende bekommen. Und das in einigen Quests gepatcht wurde die ich schon in meiner Liste habe freut mich


----------



## Unleashed (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, hab auch noch bugs mit Quest die unter "verschiedenes" sind.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Patch steht doch schon länger auf der Main^^:
Skyrim Patch 1.4: Finale Version mit Vorbereitung für Skyrim Workshop als Download auf Steam


----------



## Unleashed (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, hab mir mal das so durchgelesen.

Skyrim nutzt nur 2Kerne....Wasn fürn scheiß...


----------



## jumpel (2. Februar 2012)

So, hab jetzt auch wie von Geisterhand den neuen Patch.
Warum sollte es auch anders sein, ich hab ja nicht umsonst "Spiel manuell aktualisieren / NICHT automatisch updaten" eingestellt. Warum wird die Option eingebaut wenn sie nicht funktioniert?

Es steht 1.4.21.0.4. im Spiel.
uuuund ran an die Benches:
Als erstes wurde sofort die ehemals verbuggte Quest "Geistiges Gift" geladen. Na toll aus der Gilde bin ich schon vier Wochen raus *nörgelnörgelnörgel*

Veränderungen 1.3 -> 1.4 in Avg-fps

Zisterne...............+1,0 -> +2,6%
Rifton...................+2,4 -> +6,6%
Ställe v. Weißlauf...+1,7 -> +4,8%
Mzulft..................+1,3 -> +2,9%

Bin zufrieden. Das mit den +2/3 hab ich so schnell wieder vergessen wie ich es damals auf der Main entdeckt hab.
Das jetzt einmal pro Monat und ich kann Weihnachten mit 60fps daddln 
Kanns leider erst morgen Abend wieder so richtig zocken.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Februar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> []...1.4.21.0.4 zeigt er mir an. Ist das jetzt die aktuelle Patch version ?
> 
> 
> Edit : Glaub das ist genau die letzte Beta version des Skyrim patches. Also müsste die Beta-version=neue Patchversion sein.
> ...


 


			
				omega™;3916918 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Beta Patch[...]


 


jumpel schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt auch wie von Geisterhand den neuen Patch.
> [...]
> Es steht 1.4.21.0.4. im Spiel.


ist da jetzt bereits jemand mit sicherheit durchgestiegen? ich habe ebenfalls diese versionsnummer. allerdings gab es die letzte updateregung am 30.1. bei mir. und als ich steam vorhin angeworfen habe gab es kein update.
bleibt also demnach nur die möglichkeit das ich die 1.4.21.0.4. bereits am 30.1. hatte, dann kann ich doch jetzt aber keinesfalls die 1.4 final haben. von irgendwelchen workshopdingens im launcher kann ich auch nichts entdecken. und die teilnahme am betapatch kann ich über steam auch nicht beenden, weil sie schlicht nicht mehr angezeigt wird. 

sehr verwirrend das ganze.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Februar 2012)

1.4 update now on Steam | Bethesda Blog

Update ist seit gestern draußen, am 30.01. kann das nur da Beta Update der TESV.exe gewesen sein. (Genau diese Versionsnummer hat auch die Final)


----------



## jumpel (2. Februar 2012)

@sebastian1980:
Das kann schon sein. 
Ich habe diese Version erst seit vorhin weil ich Steam zum letzten mal am vergangenen Sonntag geöffnet hatte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Februar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> sehr verwirrend das ganze.


 
Tja, ist einfach so, dass die letzte Beta Patch Version jetzt die normale neue 1.4er Vollversion ist. So gesehen ist klar, warum die Beta Teilnehmer 1. den Beta-Patch nicht mehr entfernen konnten, weil das ja jetzt die offizielle neue Version ist und 2. warum kein neuer Patch geladen wurde, denn die Beta-Teilnehmer hatten den aktuellen Patch ja schon drauf. Also konnten sich die Beta Teilnehmer einfach früher über den offiziellen 1.4er patch freuen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. Februar 2012)

wie dem auch sei, ich will das creation kit. jetzt!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Februar 2012)

Schön wenn man einige Bugs selbst beheben kann 
In der Quest "Ein Lebendiger Albtraum" hängt Erandur an der Treppe im "Tempel des Nachtrufers". Man muss Erandur nun die Treppe hoch "schieben" damit die Quest weiter läuft, sonst bleibt Sie an der Stelle hängen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Februar 2012)

Stimmt. manchmal bleiben NPC irgendwo stehen/hängen und es geht nicht weiter. Da nützt es schonmal wenn man angesprintet kommt und sie ein wenig anschubst


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn sie festhägen gibt es mal ein FUS ROH DA! und schon geht das wieder


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Februar 2012)

Skyrim: Creation Kit erscheint am 7. Februar 2012 - Besondere Überraschung zusätzlich angekündigt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mir mit der "Besonderen Überraschung" ein kostenloses DLC wünschen...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Februar 2012)

da kenn ich noch einen von.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2012)

Tja leider wird Skyrim nicht von CDProjekt entwickelt ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Februar 2012)

Naja, bei Brink war das erste DLC auch kurze Zeit kostenlos. (Was zwar eher daran gelegen hat, dass es gefloppt hat.)


----------



## Sebastian1980 (4. Februar 2012)

ich bin da recht optimistisch. das die überraschung mit dem creation kit zu tun hat, davon geh ich mal aus. ich vermute eine kleine questreihe und vielleicht eine neue bleibe. aber selbst wenn nicht, das kann man sich ja alles auch selber bauen. die tes editoren waren schon immer ziemlich einsteigerfreundlich und relativ leicht zu bedienen und selbst wenn jemand nicht durchsteigt, bleibt die möglichkeit auf die mods anderer user zuzugreifen.
allein das man der fangemeinde überhaupt wieder ein construktion set überlässt ist schon grund genug zur freude. da würde ich auch nicht meckern wenn die überraschung aus irgend nem unnützen unfug besteht.


----------



## jumpel (4. Februar 2012)

An die von euch die den Bürgerkrieg schon abgeschlossen haben:
Könnt ihr nachdem entweder Ulfric oder Tullius tot ist die übrig gebliebenen Feldlager der Gegenseite angreifen und vernichten?

Ich hab für die Kaiserlichen gekämpft und wollte dann das Sturmmantel Lager bei Einsamkeit wegfegen. Konnte auch alle ausschalten nur den Anführer nicht. Da konnte ich noch so draufhauen der Lebensbalken blieb immer bei ca. 5% stehen.
Bei euch?

Noch was zum Anhang; bin vorhin durch die Schwarzweite gewandert, irregeiles Level! 
Da hab ich eben diese neue Erzsorte entdeckt. Jedesmal wenn ich so eine Ader abbaue steht aber links oben "Corundumerz hinzugefügt" und das ist dann auch so im Inventar.
Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Februar 2012)

Mit diesem Erz konnte ich Seelensteine abbauen...

Ich konnte auch nicht die Lager "endgültig räumen".


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Februar 2012)

Nein, die Lager gehen nicht, der Anführer ist immer unsterblich.
Das hab ich so an Morrowind geliebt, man konnte jeden(!) Killn wenn man stark genug war.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Noch was zum Anhang; bin vorhin durch die Schwarzweite gewandert, irregeiles Level!
> Da hab ich eben diese neue Erzsorte entdeckt. Jedesmal wenn ich so eine Ader abbaue steht aber links oben "Corundumerz hinzugefügt" und das ist dann auch so im Inventar.
> Habt ihr das auch?


 
Ich glaube das ist ein Bug. Ich hatte auch eine solche Ader die mir Korunderz gegeben hat, ansonsten geben die alle Arten von Seelensteinen und Edelsteinen her.


----------



## Placebo (4. Februar 2012)

Dürfte sogar mehr als eine Ader Corundumerz geben.



Spoiler



Schreit mal dieses goldene Ding in Schwarzweite mit unerbittliche Macht an


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mit der "Besonderen Überraschung" ein kostenloses DLC wünschen...



Seh ich auch so. Bin mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## B4llY (7. Februar 2012)

Ich will endlich meine eigene dungeon bauen!!! Kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten xD


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Februar 2012)

Bitte welche mit Rätseln, die man nicht innerhalb von 3 Minuten glöst hat!
Ich will vor einer Schatzkammer stehen und eine Stunde überlegen, bevor ich reinkomme...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

Bisher fand ich 1 Rätsel ein wenig anspruchsvoll.

Dafür musste man so ein Gedicht lesen (Ich glaube es war ein Bär, Fuchs, Schlange und ein Wolf)  
Hat ein bisschen länger gedauert ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Februar 2012)

Ich scheine einen lustigen Bug zu haben, mein Khajit hat keinerlei Zauber und keine Kräfte um unter Wasser zu atmen. Dennoch kann ich ewig unter Wasser bleiben ohne zu ersticken  Nützlich wie ich finde 

Und ich gesuche eure Hilfe, ich trage schon seit Tagen "Kahvozeins Zahn" und "Zorn des Roten Adlers" mit mir herum und will die Gegenstände mal so langsam los werden habe aber keine Quest dazu. Wo werde ich den die 2 Waffen den nun los?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

Die Quest mit dem roten Adler bekommst du wenn du ein Buch liest (Müsste "Die Legende des roten Adler" heißen), welches sehr oft vorkommt. Zu Kahvozeins Zahn kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------



## Danger Mouse (7. Februar 2012)

Kahvozeins Zahn hat was mit ner Quest aus der Magiergilde zu tun. Ich glaube, da ging es um eine der Quest, die man bekommt, wenn man eine Magiefähigkeit auf 100 steigert. Leider ist mir völlig entfallen, welcher Typ die Quest dann vergibt, bzw. welches Magiegebiet der vertritt.

Für Details mal die uesp wiki bemühen, da steht das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Februar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich scheine einen lustigen Bug zu haben, mein Khajit hat keinerlei Zauber und keine Kräfte um unter Wasser zu atmen. Dennoch kann ich ewig unter Wasser bleiben ohne zu ersticken  Nützlich wie ich finde





Hat mein bretone, waldelf und khajiit auch...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

Wasseratmung ist eine Verzauberung die man gelegentlich finden kann, Argonier haben sie sogar eingebaut ^^


----------



## jumpel (7. Februar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> [...]
> trage schon seit Tagen den "Zorn des Roten Adlers" mit mir herum und will die Gegenstände mal so langsam los werden habe aber keine Quest dazu. Wo werde ich den die 2 Waffen den nun los?



Moment, als du meinst das Schwert, nicht das Buch?
Wenn du das Schwert schon hast, weisst du ja auch was du damit machen musst, bzw. wo du es 'platzieren' musst, oder?
Und nachdem du das gemacht hast, kannst du es doch ganz normal ablegen. 
Ich hoffe ich erinner mich richtig...


----------



## Crymes (7. Februar 2012)

Gibts hier ei´gentlich schon einen Spieler, dem keine Quests mehr angeboten werden?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2012)

Is nicht möglich, gibt ja nonstop quest von der Bruderschaft und den Gefährten.
Gibts bei "schließe den Riss" eigentlich auch ein ende oder kommen da IMMER neue?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Februar 2012)

Afaik hören die auch nicht auf...
Da kommt man gut an prall gefüllte Seelensteine!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Februar 2012)

Richtig, ich habe das Schwert (Zorn des Roten Adlers) aber keine Ahnung was ich damit Anfangen soll


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2012)

Yay, das Creation Kit ist da - mitsamt offizieller High-Res-Texturen. <3 


Und Skyrim ist in der Midweek Madness im Steam Store: 33% Rabatt. ^^




EDIT: Hui, das High Rex Texture Pack wird wie ein (kostenloser!) DLC vom Client gehandhabt (über die Store Seite "erwerben"), und wiegt stolze 3,171 GB.


----------



## Unleashed (7. Februar 2012)

Funktioniert jetzt alles


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2012)

Nur ein Hinweis am Rand: Bandbreitendiskussionen haben in einem Sammelthread nichts verloren! Einige Beiträge wurden daher gelöscht, weitere dieser Art werden als Spam geahndet.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. Februar 2012)

ich glaub ich bin blöde. kann mir vielleicht jemand das creation kit verlinken? ich find das nicht im clienten.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Februar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin blöde. kann mir vielleicht jemand das creation kit verlinken? ich find das nicht im clienten.


 

Save 33% on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam

aber irgendwie nicht da. weder bei tools noch in meiner sammlung


----------



## lu89 (7. Februar 2012)

Hat schon wer das High Res Pack? Ein paar Bildvergleiche wären echt top


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Februar 2012)

Bei Tools müsste das Creation Kit (unter C)eigentlich befinden.
Notfalls Steam neustarten!


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Februar 2012)

bei C hab ich nur Cod: MW3 dedicadet server 

neustart.. gute idee 


edit:

da isses!


----------



## B4llY (7. Februar 2012)

könnt ihr ehh knicken ...weil das ck nicht funzt -,- ...will englische datein abrufen beim öffnen der "skyrim.esm" und stürtzt danach ab ... voll der fail! Hat hier einer zufällig die englische version von skyrim??  vl funkt sie da?

EDIT: Ok hat sich bestätigt ...hoffentlich bringen die einen fix für die deutsche version raus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

Bei mir lädts immer noch, es ist grad echt zu viel los.

Edit: hier wurden doch noch einige Posts gelöscht die überhaupt nichts mit Bandbreitendiskussionen zu tun hatten... war das nötig? Bloß keine Spaß haben hier im Forum...


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2012)

Huhu Jungs und Mädels (und auch ihr Mods, jaja ihr seit jetzt auch gefragt)!

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll einen Sammelthread nur für das CK zu eröffnen? (Diese Frage geht ganz besonders an die Mods/Redis)

Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll so einen ST zu erstellen, das würde hier nur zu unnötigem Chaos führen und nebenbei würde es für ein geordnetes Forum sorgen. Ich würde mich wenn es kein anderer machen will auch dazu bereit erklären den Thread zu führen und immer aktuell zu halten. Mir wäre es aber schon lieber wenn sich jemand opfert, ich hab z.Zt. echt wenig Zeit.

Najo, wie dem auch sei, ich hab auch gleich eine Frage mitgebracht.

Hat schon jemand mit dem CK gearbeitet und kann erste Eindrücke weiter geben?

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Februar 2012)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es ähnlich wie das von Oblivion aus, mehr hab bisher nicht testen können...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2012)

Pro Sammelthread!

Lädt der High-Res Patch automatisch oder nur mit dem CK zusammen?


----------



## Placebo (7. Februar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Pro Sammelthread!
> 
> Lädt der High-Res Patch automatisch oder nur mit dem CK zusammen?


 Ebenfalls pro Sammelthread!

Du kannst/musst beides getrennt laden.


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2012)

Mal zu dem HD Pack. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten beim Download? Habe beim DLC gesagt installieren und fertig. Es erscheint jetzt bei Skyrim in der DLC Liste als "SteamApp mit irgendeiner kryptischen Nummer dahinter"..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Februar 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Huhu Jungs und Mädels (und auch ihr Mods, jaja ihr seit jetzt auch gefragt)!
> 
> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll einen Sammelthread nur für das CK zu eröffnen? (Diese Frage geht ganz besonders an die Mods/Redis)
> 
> ...


 
Kannst doch selbst ein eröffnen, das muss doch kein Mod machen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst doch selbst ein eröffnen, das muss doch kein Mod machen.



Ich glaube er wollte das nur prinzipiell abklären, ob so ein ST für die Mods okay wäre oder ob das alles hier bleiben soll.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Februar 2012)

Ein Sammelthread für Mods gibts schon http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Februar 2012)

Haben die die Ini datei seit dem letzten Patche verkleinert ?


----------



## Klein_Babe (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage ich komm nich weiter, ich bin an der Stelle wo ich anhand der drei Zwergenschalter diese Lichtstrahlen von dem Kristall den ich eingefügt habe fokussieren muss, weiss jemand vielleicht was ich da genau tun muss?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Februar 2012)

Seit dem High Res Pack habe ich manchmal so extreme Leistungseinbrüchen dass es nur noch vor sich hin ruckelt 

Und meine Quest Auswahl spinnt total. Ich soll bei Skalde das Kopfgeld abholen habe aber keine Dialokoption dafür, auch lässt sich die Quest gar nicht auswählen. Ab und zu taucht willkürlich ein Questpfeil dazu auf (und zeigt irgendwohin) und verschwindet dann willkürlich wieder.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Februar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Und meine Quest Auswahl spinnt total. Ich soll bei Skalde das Kopfgeld abholen habe aber keine Dialokoption dafür, auch lässt sich die Quest gar nicht auswählen. Ab und zu taucht willkürlich ein Questpfeil dazu auf (und zeigt irgendwohin) und verschwindet dann willkürlich wieder.


 
Sowas hab ich auch, allerdings schon seit längerem.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage ich komm nich weiter, ich bin an der Stelle wo ich anhand der drei Zwergenschalter diese Lichtstrahlen von dem Kristall den ich eingefügt habe fokussieren muss, weiss jemand vielleicht was ich da genau tun muss?


 

als erstes steckst du den würfel in den sockel neben die schalter. danach packst du dir auf dem tisch dahinter die schriftrollen (2 stück, Eis und Feuer) und ließt sie. falls du sie bereits kannst auch gut 
dann gehst du runter zu dem kristall und haust mit dem eiszauber ein paar mal drauf bis die lichtstrahlen genau auf den laufbahnen der spiegel befindet. falls es nicht klappt mit dem feuerzauber in die andere richtung versuchen. 

sobald die strahlen auf den laufbahnen sind kannst du mit den schalter die spiegel so drehen, dass die lichtstrahlen reflektiert werden. fertig


----------



## Klein_Babe (10. Februar 2012)

Ok ich werde es gleich mal angehen..vielen dank für deine Nachricht, ich habe gerade ein paar Quests in Markath gemacht und dabei aufsehen erregt, nun bin ich in der Sidnah Mine gelandet meint ihr ich soll das Fortsetzten ich meine bekomme ich da jemals meine Ausrüstung wieder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal kennt jemand einen gute Trick wie man den wiederaufgestandenen Geist von Valdar besiegt? Das Grab wo man die drei Gefäße finden muss und dann in die Schale leert! Hab zwar einen Hammer der 30 Schaden macht aber das hilft net viel. zwei Treffer mit dem Blitz von ihm und ich bin hin.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Februar 2012)

Der macht heftigen Blitzschaden ? Versuch was mit Blitzresistenz zu finden, bzw. Sachen mit Blitzrestistenz zu verzaubern. Z.b. einen Ring und eine Halskette usw. ...
Hatte mal ganze Sets mit Anti Feuer-/Frost-/Blitzresistenz. 

War aber zu langweilig, weil mir Magie nichts mehr anhaben konnte. Bin immer um die Magier rumgehüfpt und hab sie mit meinem Krieger ausgelacht, weil sie nix mehr machen konnten.

Seit dem nutze ich nur noch Halskette und Ring der jeweiligen Magierichtung. Ich will meinen Gegnern ja noch ne Chance geben 

Also Verzauberungen sind echt ratsam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2012)

Super danke für den Tipp werd ich gleich mal testen!


----------



## Klein_Babe (12. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ok ich werde es gleich mal angehen..vielen dank für deine Nachricht, ich habe gerade ein paar Quests in Markath gemacht und dabei aufsehen erregt, nun bin ich in der Sidnah Mine gelandet meint ihr ich soll das Fortsetzten ich meine bekomme ich da jemals meine Ausrüstung wieder?


 
Weiß das vielleicht jemand?


----------



## Placebo (12. Februar 2012)

Ganz am Ende is die Ausrüstung wieder da.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Februar 2012)

ich glaube gleich nach beginn der flucht mit den abgeschworenen hat man sein inventar wieder und muss waffen/rüstung nur wieder anlegen.


----------



## Klein_Babe (12. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Februar 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt jemand einen gute Trick wie man den wiederaufgestandenen Geist von Valdar besiegt? Das Grab wo man die drei Gefäße finden muss und dann in die Schale leert! Hab zwar einen Hammer der 30 Schaden macht aber das hilft net viel. zwei Treffer mit dem Blitz von ihm und ich bin hin.


 Wenn du kurz vorm abnabeln bist - gehe in das Inventar (Spielgeschehen pausiert) und trinke dich mit Heilungsenergytrinks voll  Sorry anders kann ich es spontan gerade nicht ausdrücken da mir die Begriffe dazu nicht mehr einfallen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2012)

Witzig hab ich auch schon gemacht nur habe ich nur noch 9 Tränke dabei und die reichen einfach net!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Februar 2012)

Naja, dann würde ich es mal probieren, ihm mit einfachen Schutzgeistern alternative Ziele zu bieten und evtl. ihn mit unerbittliche Macht umstoßen, dann ein paar Hiebe verteilen und wieder weg und möglichst ausweichen.


----------



## Tobucu (12. Februar 2012)

Mein Krieger macht mit einem Sprintangriff kritischen Schaden mit einem Zweihänder und nach 2 weitern Schlägen steht da meist kein Magier mehr.
Lebensmittel (gebratenes und Suppe) sind im Kampf auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Klein_Babe (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage als ich gerade mein Skyrim starten wollte bekam ich diesen Fehler. Hat das was zu sagen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage als ich gerade mein Skyrim starten wollte bekam ich diesen Fehler. Hat das was zu sagen?


 Dein Skyrim ist krank und brauch Medizin von Doktor Norton  Nein Spaß, kam bei mir auch 1x als ich die High Res DLC wieder entfernt hatte weil es nur noch geruckelt hat. Kam 1x und nie wieder.


----------



## Klein_Babe (12. Februar 2012)

Achsoo ok danke..mein Skyrim läuft mit dem High Resulution Pack absolut stabil, ich hab seit kurzem eine neue Grafikkarte. Selten hab ich ganz minimale Ruckler was mich aber nich stört. Das wird bestimmt noch mit dem Grafiktreiber behoben werden in Weißlauf z.b läuft es nun absolut flüssig.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Februar 2012)

Ich war mit dem HR Pack in Weißhelm und die FPS gingen so derb runter - Unspielbar. Und das laden einer neuen Region hat auch länger gedauert als sonst und hat ne Zeit gebraucht bis die FPS wieder stabil hoch sind. Jetzt habe ich Sie entfernt und alles läuft wieder geschmeidig 

Ich frag mich allerdings wie ich das HR Pack wieder installiere, sofern NV mal einen optimierten Treiber dafür bringt.

Ach ja ... wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: Wie lässt man sich in Skyrim eigentlich Scheiden ^^ Die Angebetete will zwar nicht mehr, warum auch immer. Aber für den Fall der Fälle 

Und Heiraten ist eh so ein Thema, ich bin ein Khajit und mich quatschen nur "Menschliche" Frauen und Männer an. Ein Khajit fürn Khajit gibt es wohl nicht. Nun wird es noch verschärfter, seit ich ein Khajit und Werwolf (was für eine Kombination ey ^^) bin will die Dame und selbst Werwölfin nichts mehr von meinem Amulet von Mara Wissen  Dafür baggert mich ständig der Schmied in Rifton an


----------



## Yellowbear (12. Februar 2012)

Wo verkauft ihr eigentlich euer Zeug? Ich habe einige Edelsteine zu viel. Kennt jemand einen Geheimtipp, d.h. Händler, die sehr viel Geld haben bzw. gut zahlen?


----------



## Klein_Babe (12. Februar 2012)

Die kannst du z.b in Belethors Gemischtwarenladen in Weißlauf verkaufen


----------



## Placebo (12. Februar 2012)

In Rifton geht das ganz gut, da gibt es 2(oder 3?) Händler, die das Zeug kaufen. Vorausgesetzt du bist noch nicht der Diebesgilde beigetreten, dann ist es einer weniger (hat 750 Gold).


> Achsoo ok danke..mein Skyrim läuft mit dem High Resulution Pack absolut  stabil, ich hab seit kurzem eine neue Grafikkarte. Selten hab ich ganz  minimale Ruckler was mich aber nich stört. Das wird bestimmt noch mit  dem Grafiktreiber behoben werden in Weißlauf z.b läuft es nun absolut  flüssig.


Ist wahrscheinlich eher die Festplatte, die mit dem Laden nicht mehr hinter her kommt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Februar 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt jemand einen gute Trick wie man den wiederaufgestandenen Geist von Valdar besiegt? Das Grab wo man die drei Gefäße finden muss und dann in die Schale leert! Hab zwar einen Hammer der 30 Schaden macht aber das hilft net viel. zwei Treffer mit dem Blitz von ihm und ich bin hin.



Hatte übrigens auch gerade die gleiche Quest. Ohne die Resistenzen hätte der mich weggepustet. Mit Blitzresistenz ( hatte glaub ich ca. 80%) ging´s relativ einfach.

Dem sein Stab macht ne Blitzwand mit 50 Blitzschaden pro Sekunde. Nicht schlecht. 

P.s.: Spiele auf Meister.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Februar 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Wo verkauft ihr eigentlich euer Zeug? Ich habe einige Edelsteine zu viel. Kennt jemand einen Geheimtipp, d.h. Händler, die sehr viel Geld haben bzw. gut zahlen?


 Diebesgilde. Die Dealerin hat bei mir zumindest 4000 Gold, kann aber aber auch mit der Diebesgildenquest zusammen hängen.


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> In Rifton geht das ganz gut, da gibt es 2(oder 3?) Händler, die das Zeug kaufen. Vorausgesetzt du bist noch nicht der Diebesgilde beigetreten, dann ist es einer weniger (hat 750 Gold).
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich eher die Festplatte, die mit dem Laden nicht mehr hinter her kommt.


 
Ich hab nur eine ganz Normale Western Digital Cavier Black 640GB.


----------



## B4llY (13. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich werde es gleich mal angehen..vielen dank für deine Nachricht, ich habe gerade ein paar Quests in Markath gemacht und dabei aufsehen erregt, nun bin ich in der Sidnah Mine gelandet meint ihr ich soll das Fortsetzten ich meine bekomme ich da jemals meine Ausrüstung wieder?



Mach weiter... wird noch lustig!


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

B4llY schrieb:


> Mach weiter... wird noch lustig!


 
Danke..gerade hab ich Mercer Frey umgebracht, bin momentan Stufe 37 ich habe schon sehr lange eine Daedra Rüstung auf Legendär sowie sämtliche Daedra Waffen auf Legendär, meine Schwere Rüstung hab ich schon schon auf fast 90 gebracht, Zweihandwaffen hab ich schon auf 90 ich hab aber erst seit ein paar Tagen wieder mit dem Spiel weitergemacht


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt einen lächerlich hohen Rüstungswert von 890 oder so


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Februar 2012)

Nicht, dass ich gespoilert wurde, aber aus gegebenem Anlass: Gibt es in dieser Forensoftware hier eigentlich keine Spoiler-Tags?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2012)

Klar gibt es die:
	
	



```
[SPOLIER][/SPOILER]
```
Das HTML einfach wegdenken!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Februar 2012)

Also laut Wiki gibt es eine Ehe bis zum Tod, sprich - deine Ehefrau/ dein Ehemann muss sterben  Wie geil, wie in Texas


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Februar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut Wiki gibt es eine Ehe bis zum Tod, sprich - deine Ehefrau/ dein Ehemann muss sterben  Wie geil, wie in Texas



Tja, Unfälle passieren schnell, vorallem im Haushalt


----------



## arkim (14. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gesehen, es gibt einen Hund als Follower (Jasper) - wo bekomme ich den her?


----------



## jumpel (14. Februar 2012)

Mir ist mal einer bei "Meeko's Hütte" zugelaufen.


----------



## Yellowbear (14. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar gibt es die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem mit Tippfehlern 

Dumme Frage, aber kann man Skyrim eigentlich auch durchspielen, d.h. gibt es irgendwann keine Questgeber mehr oder werden einfach immer wieder simple Quests generiert? (Ich meine, "Säubere die und die Ruine von den Banditen" ließe sich ja einfach mehrmals generieren)

Und ausserdem passend zu der Frage: Gibt es eine Prozentanzeige des Fortschritts irgendwo im Menü?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2012)

Einfache Quest werden afaik ewig generiert, du kannst so lange spielen, wie du Lust hast!
Und zur Prozentanzeige: Ist das bei dem Konzept von Skyrim (geh in die Welt hinaus und mach, was du willst) wirklich wichtig?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Februar 2012)

Was Hunde angeht, es ist mir schon einer zugelaufen (Ich depp sage noch zu dem Hund "gehe nach Hause" dabei hatte ich noch gar kein Haus ), konnte einen Kaufen vor einer Stadt war es glaube ich, steht vor den Stadttoren mit 2 oder 3 Hunden und in einer Quest bietet es sich auch an


----------



## arkim (14. Februar 2012)

Jau da bin ich gerade mal hingegangen, muss eh nach Solitude. Allerdings ist da nur ein toter Nord und kein Hund. Mal abwarten...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 14.02.2012 um 17:13 ----------

Toll, ich bin an Meekos Hütte, aber da ist kein Meeko. I
Wenn ich mit "T" warte (nur 1 Std.) oder das Bett benutze, kommt "Dein Begleiter hat keinen Bock mehr und geht weg" - sinngemäß. Ich habe keinen Begleiter! Und überall nach Meeko geschaut, ist nicht da. Komisch.


----------



## Placebo (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn du einen Begleiter irgendwo drei Tage warten lässt, dann geht er/sie/es selbstständig wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Klein_Babe (15. Februar 2012)

Ich bin jetzt schon ganz weit gekommen, gerade hab ich mir den Stab des Magnus geholt..bin aber noch gerade Frisch Stufe 38 bin ganz gespannt was mich noch so alles erwartet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon ganz weit gekommen, gerade hab ich mir den Stab des Magnus geholt..bin aber noch gerade Frisch Stufe 38 bin ganz gespannt was mich noch so alles erwartet.


 

Hehe , das habe ich auch gerade beendet. Klasse gemacht das Game. Macht immer noch Spass.

Mein jetziger Char ist Lvl 49.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2012)

Vertragen sich eigentlich Ehefrau und die Frau die man als Thane bekommt? Oder verschwindet die Frau für den Thane sobald man mit einer Ehefrau antanzt?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

Nö die Frau bleibt in der Küche  

Also passiert nichts


----------



## arkim (15. Februar 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Begleiter irgendwo drei Tage warten lässt, dann geht er/sie/es selbstständig wieder nach Hause.


 Schon klar, nur an Meekos Hütte hatte ich keinen Begleiter. Keinen Begleiter, kein Meeko in Sicht, aber schon nach einer Stunde warten soll ein imaginärer Begleiter weggegangen sein. Vielleicht ja irgendein Bug.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Februar 2012)

Bei mir war aber auch nix und niemand bei Meeko´s Hütte. Scheint nicht immer der Fall zu sein. Dafür hatte ich mal einen Streunenden Hund. Das dumme war nur, dass der immer mitgekämpft hat und leider öfter in die Schussbahn lief. So gesehen war der ziemlich schnell tot. Und dieses immer neu einladen ging mir auf den Senkel. Dann hab ich versucht ihn zu Hause in meinem Haus warten zu lassen. Er war dann aber weg.

Hab ihn wieder streuen lassen ... 

War mal nett, ne Weile mit Hund ( zwischenzeitlich waren es durch ne Quest sogar 2  ) , aber irgendwann is auch gut. Solo rumlaufen ist einfacher ....


----------



## Klein_Babe (15. Februar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hehe , das habe ich auch gerade beendet. Klasse gemacht das Game. Macht immer noch Spass.
> 
> Mein jetziger Char ist Lvl 49.


 
Genau so siehts aus, ich hab mal eine Frage ich mach gerade die Quest wo ich mich auf die Feier der Thalmor eingeschleust hab, ich bin bereits in den hinteren Räumen ich weiss nicht wo ich da die Sachen über die Drachen finden muss, im Auftrag steht das ich im Arbeitszimmer des Chefs suchen muss, weiss jemand vielleicht wo ich das Finde?


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann muss man außen auf der Mauer um das Anwesen herum und dann findet man weitere Eingänge. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber wenn man im Obergeschoß nach draußen geht und dann um das Gebäude läuft, kann man kaum etwas falsch machen.


----------



## Klein_Babe (15. Februar 2012)

Ok vielen Dank für die Nachricht.


----------



## arkim (16. Februar 2012)

Schon der gute, alte Vincent van Gogh malte die Drachenfeste, wusstet Ihr das eigentlich?
http://h11.abload.de/img/skyrim_vgyrkb8.jpg


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Februar 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Schon der gute, alte Vincent van Gogh malte die Drachenfeste, wusstet Ihr das eigentlich?
> http://h11.abload.de/img/skyrim_vgyrkb8.jpg


 


Man merkt schon , wie qualitativ hochwertig die Jungs Skyrim hergestellt haben. Wir dürfen sie nur nicht zu sehr loben, sonst wollen die demnächst 100000€ für ihr Kunstwerk.


----------



## Regza (17. Februar 2012)

Kann man eigentlich per Konsolenbefehl z.B. 100 Sturmmäntel und 200 Skelette spawnen , welche dann gegeneinander känpfen??? Also seine eigenen epischen Schlachten machen? 
Und gibt es Irgendwo eine Mod , welche die Missionen für die beiden Kriegsparteien epischer macht? Weil im Momment greift man ja mit 10 Kaiserlichen eine Festung mit 30 Sturmmänteln an , also dass einfach die Zahl der Npc erhöht wird?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Februar 2012)

Regza schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich per Konsolenbefehl z.B. 100 Sturmmäntel und 200 Skelette spawnen , welche dann gegeneinander känpfen??? Also seine eigenen epischen Schlachten machen?
> Und gibt es Irgendwo eine Mod , welche die Missionen für die beiden Kriegsparteien epischer macht? Weil im Momment greift man ja mit 10 Kaiserlichen eine Festung mit 30 Sturmmänteln an , also dass einfach die Zahl der Npc erhöht wird?


 

denke mal das wird nur über das Creation Kit gehen. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Regza (18. Februar 2012)

Gibt es Konsolen Kommandos um npc zu spawnen? Dann müsste man bloß Wachen und Skelette spawnen und die sollten ja automatisch gegeneinander kämpfen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Februar 2012)

Skyrim:Console - UESPWiki

Schau mal ob Du was findest. Grad´ keine Zeit


----------



## Regza (18. Februar 2012)

So hab wieder was neues  Ich habe irgendwo mal von einer Mod oder einer "Inject" gelesen , womit die Begleiter in Skyrim Unsterblich waren... Kennt die jemand????Das wär echt cool, dann könnte man seinen Begleiter super Ausstatten  und müsste nich als neu laden wenn er stirbt....


----------



## LU1J1X (18. Februar 2012)

Ich spiel mit einem Nord, und bei mir steht in rot "40% weniger Nahkampfschaden" woher könnte das kommen? Ich hab extra den Nord genommen, dami ich mit Schwertern und so hantieren kann -.-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2012)

Eine Krankheit?
Trink mal einen entsprechenden Trank oder hol dir einen Göttersegen!


----------



## Regza (18. Februar 2012)

Luigiguy schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit einem Nord, und bei mir steht in rot "40% weniger Nahkampfschaden" woher könnte das kommen? Ich hab extra den Nord genommen, dami ich mit Schwertern und so hantieren kann -.-



Benutze mal einen Trank der Krankheitsheilung und wenn das nicht hilft geh zu einem Schrein z.B. dem von Talos in Weißlauf und lass dich da segnen , das sollte alle Krankheiten heilen.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 18.02.2012 um 22:52 ----------
Im Skyrim Launcher unter Datendateien steht ja  HighResTexturePack01 und HighResTexturePack02. Ist damit das offizielle Bethesda textur pack mit gemeint? Benutzt ihr dies auch oder ist das überhaupt nicht so gut?
Ach und ist die Mod Advanced Shaders kompatibel damit?


----------



## LU1J1X (18. Februar 2012)

Danke hat geklappt!
Ich hör auch immer, dass Eolund Graumähne der beste Schmied wär, der ist aber in Jovaskr (oder wie das heißt).
Muss ich um was von dem zu kaufen den Graumähnen beitreten?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2012)

Afaik musst du dafür nicht zu den Gefährten.
Schau einfach mal zu den üblichen Geschäftszeiten in der Schmiede vorbei!


----------



## LU1J1X (19. Februar 2012)

ist die schmiede in seinem haus oder in jorvaskr?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Februar 2012)

Weder noch. Wenn man auf Jorrvaskr zu läuft , einfach nicht in die Tür rein, sondern links an dem haus vorbei laufen , die Treppen hoch. Dort ist die Himmelsschmiede. Also sozusagen neben/über Jorrvaskr.
Am Besten ist aber selber Schmieden zu lernen 

Man kann es z.B. ganz leicht in den man lauter Ledersachen herstellt. Oder viele Eisendolche usw. ...
Glaub mit Lederhelmen, oder lederarmschienen kommt man auch schnell hoch, weil man die ganzen Felle von den erledigten Wölfen in Leder umwandeln kann. Auch mal Füchse , Bären usw. erledigen, die man trifft und immer schön die Felle mitnehmen. Am Gestell dann in leder umwandeln.

P.s.: Wenn man finanziell gut da steht, kann man auch alle Lederbestände der Schmiede aufkaufen und anfangen zu basteln.  Gibt ja viele Schmiede. Allein in Weißlauf kann man schon von 3 Leuten Schmiedezubehör kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nochmal von vorne Angefangen.
Aber ich habe noch eine Frage:
Ist das High-res Pac automatisch aktiviert?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Februar 2012)

Nein, ist es nicht, das erscheint bei den verfügbaren DLCs in Steam und man muss die 3GB extra runterladen...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Februar 2012)

Du kannst auch nachschauen , was aktiviert ist.

Wenn Du Skyrim über den launcher startest einfach unter "Datendateien" nachschauen, anstatt auf Spielen zu klicken. 

Wenn Du die High-Res runtergeladen hast, steht da "HighResTexturePack01.esp" und 02.

Wenn dort ein "Häkchen" davor steht , ist es aktiv.

Hab da mitlerweile 47 Mods drin.  Die High Res hab ich aber wieder ausgeschaltet. Läuft bei mir flüssiger ohne. Vermisse die nicht.


----------



## wari (19. Februar 2012)

hab grad üble probs in skyrim... bin vampir,  will es auch voerst noch bleiben, bin aber aktuell auf stufe 4 und werde überall attackiert.. soweit kein problem, aber embrace of shadows funktioniert nicht, kann halt nichtmehr irgendwo hinschleichen um blut zu saugen.. bin grad bissel am verzweiflen.. hat jemand nen rat?


----------



## Regza (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe 17 Mods aus dem Steamworkshop abboniert, im launcher steht auch jedesmal "checking mod ...... for updates " oder so , aber mein Datendateien ist grau und nicht anklickbar! Ich habe die Mods abonniert bevor ich skyrim das erste mal gestartet habe, liegt es daran?Daher weiß ich auch nicht ob jetzt alles funktioniert, da ich ja noch in Helgen bin.....
Bethesda Textur pack ist auch drauf...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Februar 2012)

@ wari : Leider kein Plan. War nur mal kurz mit ´nem Char Vamp. 

Mein jetziger Paladin rotten so ein Zeug nur aus.  Alles was irgendwie abnormal , oder untot ist, muss vernichtet werden. ^^

Hat auch noch nix geklaut, oder wen umgebracht. Kein einziges lock gepickt. Nix. Blütenweisse Weste der Mann. Ganz schön schwer nicht der bösen Seite zu verfallen. 

Untote vertreiben ist sein Lieblingsspruch. Da kann ich leider nix zu Vampieren sagen .... ausser , dass alle tot sind, die mir begegnet sind. 



Und @ Regza : Skyrim.esm hast Du aber noch angewählt ?

Und bist Du nach dem abbonieren der Mods auch mit Skyrim/Steam online gewesen ? Kann auch sein, dass er irgendwas angewähltes nicht runterladen konnte.

Versuch´ mal alle Häkchen ausser Skyrim.esm zu entfernen, dann in´s Spiel , einmal speichern, wieder raus, mit Steam auf jeden Fall online sein, dann die Häkchen wieder rein und über Steam Spiel starten.
Dann müsste er alle Mods nochmal neu checken, ob sie runtergeladen sind und synchronisieren.

Zuerst musst Du natürlich erst einmal in die Datendateien rein kommen.


----------



## Regza (21. Februar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> @ wari : Leider kein Plan. War nur mal kurz mit ´nem Char Vamp.
> 
> Mein jetziger Paladin rotten so ein Zeug nur aus.  Alles was irgendwie abnormal , oder untot ist, muss vernichtet werden. ^^
> 
> ...




Danke für die Hilfe, habs aber einfach neu installiert.. Jetzt gehts jedenfalls


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Februar 2012)

Regza schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts jedenfalls


 
Das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## Memphys (21. Februar 2012)

Es gibt einen neuen NVidia-Treiber (295.73 WHQL) mit bis zu 45% Performance-Boost in Skyrim, ausserdem offiziellen Ambient Occlusion Support... ich weiß allerdings nicht inwieweit der Performance-Boost schon im Betatreiber vorhanden war...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Februar 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen NVidia-Treiber (295.73 WHQL) mit bis zu 45% Performance-Boost in Skyrim, ausserdem offiziellen Ambient Occlusion Support... ich weiß allerdings nicht inwieweit der Performance-Boost schon im Betatreiber vorhanden war...


 
Danke für den Hinweis.  Gleich mal installiert und checken , wie´s läuft.

Die 45% Performance Sprung sollen zwar "nur" gegenüber nem 285er ( jedenfalls nicht gegenüber 290.53 ) Treiber oder so änhlich sein, aber auch wenn´s nur 3 fps sind , werden die immer mitgenommen. 

So .... mal checken.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Februar 2012)

Wollte mal nen Screenshot loswerden,sieht schon teilweise echt super aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich Z.z. als Desktophintergrund.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, sieht echt klasse aus. Was man da manchmal auf den Bildschirm gezaubert bekommt. Einfach schön.

Mein Paladin macht sich auch langsam. Dank better Horses und irgendwas mit kein Friendly Fire im Zusammenhang mit better Lighting und noch 47 anderen Mods ..... klasse.

Mal ne schöne Lichtstimmung in der Abenddämmerung :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Memphys schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen NVidia-Treiber (295.73 WHQL)



Der Treiber läuft bei mir übrigens gut. Kann man empfehlen.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mein Paladin macht sich auch langsam.


 

sorry, aber die rüstung geht gaaar nich 

was das für eine?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Februar 2012)

Hey, hey, hey .... die Rüstung ist ja auch nur für meinen Paladin, der so ein extrem "guter" ist. Den spiel ich halt so. Meine hau drauf und Bösewichter, haben natürlich andere Rüstungen an.

Ich find´ die Rüstung aber gut, da ich ne "ritterliche" Rüstung in "Templar"-Art ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templerorden ) gesucht habe. Mein Paladin hat noch nichtmal ein einziges Schloss geknackt, nichts gestohlen und nutzt am liebsten Untote vertreiben, als Spruch, oder halt mit dem 2Händer alles wie Vampiere, Werwölfe, Daedra und sonstiges Zeug in´s Jenseits befördern.  Der ist so ähnlich drauf, wie die Wächter von Stendar 

Zu dem passt die Rüstung. Ein Paladin kann ja nicht mit Daedra Rüstung rumlaufen. Das geht gar nicht. 

Die gibt es aber auch noch in der Version mit schwarzem Kreuz, wie die Deutschritter sie hatten ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Orden Deutscher Orden - Deutsche Brüderprovinz ) und auch noch mit schwarzem Grund und weissem Kreuz ( Hospitaler https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hospitaler Deutschritter und Hospitaler Komturey Fichtelberg )
Die kommen alle zusammen mit "Matys Knights Armor" Rüstungspack. Aus dem Steam Workshop. Dazu einfach n normaler Stahlhelm. Ein extra Helm hat das Pack leider nicht. Hätte gerne so einen Vollhelm mit Sehschlitz in Kreuzform. Etwas in dieser Richtung : Ritter im Mittelalter - Die Blinde Kuh http://www.swords-and-more.com/shop1/images/70743_600.jpg
Aber noch nix gefunden, leider.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schwert ist übrigens "Anduril". Passt gut zu seinem Style. 


Edit : Nehme gerne Tips für Ritterliche Rüstungen in Skyrim per Mod an. Am besten im Steam Workshop, weil´s so schön einfach ist. Immer gerne her mit den Tips. Am besten per PN  Aber nur wenn sie besser aussehen, als die hier.  Vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand n Mod für solch einen Vollhelm, wie ich ihn suche.






*Edit2 : *

Es gibt ne neue Skyrim beta version über Steam. Die behebt anscheinend z.B. den Fehler, dass im Steam Workshop maximal 50 Mods geladen werden konnten. Hab jetzt schon 55 Mods drauf.


----------



## Yellowbear (22. Februar 2012)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass Skyrim jedesmal megabyteweise Daten in die Steam Cloud hochlädt? Jedesmal nach dem Beenden von Skyrim muss ich ca. zwei Minuten warten, bis alles hochgeladen ist und ich habe sicherlich keinen langsamen Anschluss.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habs einfach abgestellt, den Dienst brauche ich generell nicht. Und da wo ich ihn gebraucht hätte ging er nicht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Februar 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass Skyrim jedesmal megabyteweise Daten in die Steam Cloud hochlädt? Jedesmal nach dem Beenden von Skyrim muss ich ca. zwei Minuten warten, bis alles hochgeladen ist und ich habe sicherlich keinen langsamen Anschluss.


 
Ich wüßte nicht, dass er bei mir irgendwas in eine Cloud lädt. Bei mir checkt er nur beim Spielstart, wenn ich mit Steam online bin, ob´s neue Versionen von meinen abbonierten Mods gibt. Das kann man aber auch verhindern, indem man in den offline Modus wechselt, so bald man seine Mods drauf hat. Ab und zu mal nach updates schauen reicht ja. Muss ja nicht bei jedem Start sein.

Vor allem muss ich gar nicht warten, wenn ich Skyrim beende. Bei mir macht er nix, nach dem Beenden.


----------



## jumpel (22. Februar 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass Skyrim jedesmal megabyteweise Daten in die Steam Cloud hochlädt? Jedesmal nach dem Beenden von Skyrim muss ich ca. zwei Minuten warten, bis alles hochgeladen ist und ich habe sicherlich keinen langsamen Anschluss.


 
Wus!?
Kannst du da vielleicht bitte mal nen Screenshot machen wie das aussieht und einen von deinen Einstellungen? Wo kann man denn sowas einstellen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Februar 2012)

schön wärs, wenn steam endlich alle savegames in die cloud lädt. ich habe vor wenigen tagen meinen rechner neuaufgesetzt und vergessen etliches an savegames zu sichern. meine skyrim einstellungen habe ich durch die steamcloud behalten, die savegames mit 40 stunden spielzeit nicht, ich bin alles andere als begeistert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Februar 2012)

kann ich mir vorstellen.
Mein Sohn hat steam auf ner externen HDD.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. Februar 2012)

ich habe steam auch auf ner eigenen platte, bringt aber nicht weil die savegames trotzdem auf c gespeichert werden. das steam überhaupt ne cloud anbietet finde ich ja super, aber die derzeitige umstzung ist zum heulen.


----------



## Yellowbear (22. Februar 2012)

Seltsam, habe vor einigen Tagen auch meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und ich konnte nach dem Steam-Sync problemlos an der letzten Stelle weiterspielen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Februar 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass Skyrim jedesmal megabyteweise Daten in die Steam Cloud hochlädt? Jedesmal nach dem Beenden von Skyrim muss ich ca. zwei Minuten warten, bis alles hochgeladen ist und ich habe sicherlich keinen langsamen Anschluss.


 

Hab ich auch ,das steam  nach beendigungdes Games ,daten "hochläd".
Starte das Game auch nicht über die Steam exe,sondern über skse_loader.exe .
Schätze ,das steam den spielstand nach beendigung syncronisiert.


PS.: das sieht so aus wie bei jedem andern spiel ,was Steam updatet( prozentanzeige).


----------



## hellibelli (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss nicht ob es schon irgendwo steht, aber wäre vielleicht jemand so nett und könnte mir bei den NvidiaInspector Einstellungen helfen.

Ich möchte das geflimmer loswerden. Leider kenne ich mich mit den Inspector so rein gar nicht aus und weiss nicht was ich dazu einstellen muss.

Ich daddel Momentan auf meinen schönen großen65" Panasonic PlasmaTV
Daher sieht man das geflimmer leider sehr deutlich.

Wäre echt super wenn jemand hier mir da helfen könnte. Danke


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Februar 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Seltsam, habe vor einigen Tagen auch meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und ich konnte nach dem Steam-Sync problemlos an der letzten Stelle weiterspielen...


ich hab das ganze gestern nocheinmal versucht nachzuvollziehen indem ich neu erstellte savegames nach beenden von steam von ihrem speicherort entfernt habe und nach steamneustart das selbe ergebnis, nix in der cloud und ergo auch die savegames weg.

das ganze habe ich gerade eben wiederholt und siehe da, es funktioniert. zumindest die savegames sind wieder da. aber auch nur die, die configs nicht, im gegensatz zu vorher. steamsupport ick hör dir tapsen, gleich mal ein ticket erstellen.


----------



## Yellowbear (23. Februar 2012)

hellibelli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob es schon irgendwo steht, aber wäre vielleicht jemand so nett und könnte mir bei den NvidiaInspector Einstellungen helfen.
> 
> ...


 
Vsync in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung für Skyrim anstellen wäre jetzt die einzige Lösung, die mir spontan einfiele. Hab ich auch gemacht und seitdem kein Flimmern mehr in engen Räumen (wo die FPS logischerweise nach oben schießen).


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Februar 2012)

was hat vsync denn mit geflimmer zu tun? imho ist vsync ohnehin dauerhaft aktiviert in skyrim und lässt sich auch über die optionen nicht deaktivieren da der menüpunkt gar nicht voehanden ist.
kann mann allenfalls über den treiber abschalten.


----------



## Yellowbear (23. Februar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> was hat vsync denn mit geflimmer zu tun?


 
Wie ich vorhin bereits erklärt habe, ist bei mir z.B. Geflimmer in engen Räumen aufgetreten, da dort sehr hohe FPS-Raten erzielt werden. 
Da V-Sync ja bekanntlich die FPS-Zahl auf die Bildwiederholrate des entsprechenden Bildschirms begrenzt, ließ sich so mein Problem lösen.
Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass es ohne aktiviertem V-Sync zu Glitches kommen kann... (Vertikale Synchronisation)


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Februar 2012)

dafür müsster er vsync aber bereits deaktiviert haben, per ini oder im treiber da vsync bei skyrim per default immer aktiv ist. aber das flimmern kann ich an besagten stellen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Crymes (24. Februar 2012)

Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass sich Skyrim mit der Stream Cloud synchronisiert?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Februar 2012)

Moin,
ich hab in Skyrim so doofe "laggs", dh. wenn ich laufe bin ich aufeinmal 2 Meter weiter vorne, so wie wenn man in nem MP von einem Shooter nen schlechten Ping hat etwa. Zocke in 2560x1440, alles @ max (Sichtweite runterstellen hilft nicht), mit nem 980X auf 4.4GHz und 2 HD 7970. (Mikroruckler sinds mMn nicht)
Achja hab auch den 2K Texturenmod von Nexus drinnen 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

ohne TextureMod probieren??? Tempwerte GraKa und CPU i.O.?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Februar 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass sich Skyrim mit der Stream Cloud synchronisiert?


 bei mir bisher nur unzuverlässig, bei Yellowbear scheint es zu funktionieren. probiers doch einfach aus, steam schliessen, savegames kurz woanders hinverschieben und steam wieder starten. dann siehst du ob die savegames wiederhergestellt wurden.


----------



## Crymes (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich habs probiert: Skyrim unterstützt die Steam Cloud!! 

Ist das bei mir ein Bug, dass ich immer wieder die Quest "Ewige True der dunklen Bruderschaft" bekomme und immer wieder die selbe Zielperson töten muss?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2012)

Crymes schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs probiert: Skyrim unterstützt die Steam Cloud!!
> 
> Ist das bei mir ein Bug, dass ich immer wieder die Quest "Ewige True der dunklen Bruderschaft" bekomme und immer wieder die selbe Zielperson töten muss?



Nope, die Endquests der Golden sehen so aus. Als Magier muss ich immer wieder Risse schließen etc.


----------



## hellibelli (24. Februar 2012)

Keiner hier der sich mit dem NvidiaInspector auskennt. Hoffe es erbarmt sich jemand und könnte mir kurz erläutern welche Einstellungen ich im Inspector  setzen muss damit das geflimmere aufhört.


----------



## jupph (24. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir hat das Begrenzen der Frames geholfen dieses Flackern von Texturen und Objekten weg zu bekommen.
Sogar entfernte Spielfiguren sprangen einfach hin und her und waren für mich als Bogenschützen nicht mehr zu treffen.

Neusten NVIDIA-Treiber und Inspector installieren.
Dann den nv-inspector starten und auf das Symbol neben der Versionsnummer klicken.
Unter COMMON steht der eintrag 						die fps zu limitieren.
Da ich einen 120hz Monitor habe, habe ich ihn auf 90 gesetzt. Ab 100 frames entsteht bei mir dieses Flackern und stottern
der Objekte.
Bei 60hz Monitoren empfiehlt sich natürlich 60Frames zu nehmen.


----------



## hellibelli (24. Februar 2012)

Dann werde ich es mal versuchen. Da ich  Skyrim eh gerade neu installiere, da es mir im Spiel immer wieder abgestürzt ist bzw. in den Außenlandschaften einfach back to desktop ohne Fehlermeldungen beendet wurde werde ich jetzt die neuen Nvidia Treiber ziehen installieren und dann erneut versuchen. Schade um meine Level 50 Bogenschützin. Die ist mir echt ans Herz gewachsen. Naja wie gewonnen so zeronnen.

Bzw. der Inspector einstellungen. Kann man da denn nicht auch SSGAA oder sowas einstellen damit die Bäume bzw. Blätter und Gräser auch geglättet werden?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Februar 2012)

So ... das HR Pack wieder gedownloadet und installiert ... nVidia Treiber aktualisiert ... lief bis jetzt auch ganz gut, bis ich in Rifton aus dem Alchemie Laden gestiefelt kam, das Speichern ewig gedauert hat und die ganze Performance gefressen hat. Und nach dem automatischen Speichern blieb die Performance im Keller.  Passiert mir aber nur in Städten wenn ich aus irgendwelchen Gebäuden komme  Allerdings hilft dann immer den letzten Save Point laden bzw. das Spiel neu zu starten. 

Anbei ein Bild das mir nun überall so über den weg läuft, egal in welcher Stadt. Macht optisch natürlich in der Nacht einiges was her  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellibelli (26. Februar 2012)

Hi Idefix,

das auf dem Bild ist normal, bzw. was man als normal bezeichnen darf. Das liegt am HD-Pack von Bugthesa !

Schaue mal unter Nexus dort gibt es ein HD-Texturen Fix. Einfach über NexusModManager Downloaden und installieren lassen.

Danach gehören diese Lilafarbenen und stark leuchtenden Feuerholzscheitel der Vergangenheit an.

Hier der Link:
HD Textures DLC Fix at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp und Link 

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob nun weiter Bugfixen betrieben wird? Die Questliste spinnt immer noch und seit dem HR Pack nerven mich die FPS Einbrüche total.


----------



## hellibelli (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe dass noch ein paar fixes kommen werden. Das mit den FPS - Einbrüchen habe ich übrigends auch öfters.
Womit ich auch noch zu kämpfen habe, ist dass wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte und auf Fortsetzen gehe, er meinen Spielstand nicht lädt. Es kommt zwar der Ladebildschirm aber mehr passiert dort nicht. Gefühlte 10min. gewartet bis ich es dann über den Taskmanager beende. Ich muss immer einen anderen Spielstand nehmen der geladen werden muss.
Ich weiss nicht genau woran es liegt aber es nervt schon Tierisch.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Februar 2012)

@hellibelli

hast du in der ini zufällig ugrids to load erhöht und später wieder niedriger gestellt? das sorgt auch dafür das die savegames nicht mehr funktionieren. kann man imho aber aus dem mainmenü per console reparieren. nur den befehl kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## hellibelli (26. Februar 2012)

Naja also zu hoch nicht.Habe es auf 7 stehen. Mehr sollte man ja nicht nehmen bzgl. stabilität. Meistens ist es wenn ich in der offenen Welt speicher und das game dann wieder laden möchte. Ich muss dann meistens eines nehmen wo ich in einer Höhle oder im Dorf bin. Dieses lädt er dann.

Werde noch ein wenig rumprobieren. Irgendwie muss es doch funzen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Februar 2012)

es geht ja nicht um zu hoch an sich, nur wenn du vorher z.b. 8 hattest und danach zurückgestellt hast auf 7, werden die betroffenen savegames nicht mehr geladen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Februar 2012)

So sieht das Skyrim -Logo in Minecraft aus ^^.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde das gerne in 1,5 mm Allublech haben ^^.
Gibt es Laubsägenblätter für Metall ??


----------



## Jens Oberdieck (27. Februar 2012)

So, habe mal wieder den neuen Nvidia 295.73 Treiber mit Skyrim getestet.
Es gibt gutes und es gibt schlechtes zu berichten

1. Das Gute: Er läut ein wenig schneller als die anderen, aber auch nur  merklich in den Innenräumen. Aber da ist auch schon der Nachteil, denn  durch das bessere, bzw. schnellere umrechnen und die hohen Frames, 
    kommt auch schon Punkt 2 
2. Das Schlechte: Grafikkarten Lüfter drehen jetzt höher als vorher,  warum auch immer, irgendwann stürzt der Treiber ab und die Graka taktet  runter (von 850MHz auf 405 MHz), das wars. Hilft dann nur Neustart des  PC´s.
   Meine Temps liegen CPU bei ca. 65°C und GPU max. bei 77°C. Das ist  alles noch im grünen Bereich. Das Netzteil mit seinen 650Watt ist auch noch nicht  an seiner Grenze.

Habe dann wieder den guten alten Nvidia 280.26 installiert und siehe da,  die Frames sind fast genauso hoch, kein zu hohes Aufdrehen der Graka-Lüfter und nach etlichen Stunden Skyrim  zocken, keine Abstürze, Temps fast die  selben wie mit 295.73. CPU 63°C und GPU 73°C.

Wer von euch hat auch solche Probleme mit dem neuen Treiber?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## hellibelli (27. Februar 2012)

Ne ich hatte keine höheren Werte bei Upgridstoload. Ich befolge jetzt einfach mal STEP ist ein Guide für Mods. Leider wird dieser nicht mehr aktualisiert. Aber der letzte Stand ist noch recht frisch.

Irgendwie schaffe ich es immer das ich mir mein Skyrim kaputtmodde !!

Hoffe das ich es mit Step endlich nach meinen Vorstellungen modden kann.


----------



## Placebo (29. Februar 2012)

> Würde das gerne in 1,5 mm Allublech haben ^^.
> Gibt es Laubsägenblätter für Metall ??


Ja

Falls du es beherrscht: Ich würde es in 3D am PC bauen und dann mit einem 3D-Drucker drucken lassen, wird zwar um einiges teurer aber du hast mehr Details etc.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. März 2012)

Leider zu spät gelesen.Aber du hast recht .Gibt es.  THX.


Heute im Hornbach gekauft.
Sind sogar recht stabiel ,die Blätter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt noch Feilen und schmirgeln.
Hoffentlich versau ich`s nicht noch.


----------



## hellibelli (4. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem, habe mir ein paar Mods vom Workshop geladen. Nun ist es so, immer wenn ich Skyrim starte lädt der Launcher immer die Mods runter, anstatt nach der Aktualität zu schauen.

Das kann auf dauer wirklich nerven, und dauert dazu auch teils sehr lange. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt und könnte mir netterweise ne Lösung hier bereitstellen.

Danke


----------



## jumpel (4. März 2012)

@ KillerPfote:
Yeah, Laubsägen 4life!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. März 2012)

Und Feilen ...yeah ^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht perfeckt,aber ich hätte nicht gedacht ,das ich das so hinkrieg .
Bild verfälsch ein bischen,das ist schon glänzend Poliert.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. März 2012)

hey, das sieht richtig gut aus 

was hast du damit vor?

mach mir auch mal eins


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. März 2012)

LOL,mach mir auch mal eins^^.
Is nen bischen Arbeit,kannst du aber selber machen.
1,5 mm Alublech ,Logo abpauschen oder Drucken.
Mit Blaupause aufs Blech abmalen ,mit Eding fixieren.
Mit ner Laubsäge mit Metalblätter aussägen und Feilen,schmirgeln und polieren.Fertig .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Bild gemacht,wegen der Spiegelung.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@EnergyCross : Wollte warscheinlich ne Lampe raus bauen.


So in dem Stil: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beleuchte aber dann mit Blauen und Roten LED`s


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. März 2012)

Feine Arbeit !


----------



## Legacyy (6. März 2012)

Es gibt wieder mal News zu nem Skyrim Update:
Mit dem Patch 1.5 soll es die "Kill Cams" geben, die schon auf der SkyrimJam vorgestellt wurden.
Hier mehr dazu: Skyrim 1.5 Patch adds kill cams to ranged combat and magic | DSOGaming 

Das Mauspad sieht ja mal Geil aus  würde sich auf meiner eXactMat auch gut machen^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. März 2012)

Exactmat hab ich natürlich ,zum besseren kontrast,nur dahinter gestellt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. März 2012)

Lampe fertig...

War mächtig viel Sägen,Feilen und schleifen.
Echt zäh so Plexiglas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farben kommen nicht ganz so gut wie in echt.


Link Bastelthread,ganz unten ,weitere Bilder. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2012)

So hab mir jetzt mal den neuen 1.5 Beta Patch über Steam gezogen, mal gespannt obs stabil läuft! Wurde ja auch ein wenig an der Optik gefeilt, als an den Schatten und noch ein paar Verschönerungen!


----------



## orange619 (23. März 2012)

Hey Leute seit gestern Aben nimmt Skyrim keine Maus oder Tastertur Befehle mehr entgegen. Im Hauptmenü klappt die Navigation wie gehabt, sobald aber ein Speicherstand geladen wird werden jegliche Eingaben ignoriert. Seitdem ich das letzte mal spiel hab hab ich keine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Von gestern auf heute hab ich es auch erneut herruntergeladen, was aber auch keine Änderung brachte.
Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. März 2012)

@orange619

hast du zufällig ein gamepad eingesteckt?


----------



## orange619 (23. März 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @orange619
> 
> hast du zufällig ein gamepad eingesteckt?


 
Sehr guter Gedanke! In der Tat, ich schau dann mal.

Danke, daran lags, das ich nicht selber dauf gekommen bin, ich hatte das selbe problem schon bei oblivion...


----------



## Low (23. März 2012)

Gibt es irgendwelche Must-Have Mods?


----------



## Yellowbear (23. März 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Must-Have Mods?



Meiner Meinung nach den für das verbesserte UI und den für die Karte, damit die Wege angezeigt werden. Beide auch im Steam Workshop erhältlich.


----------



## Low (23. März 2012)

Das UI habe ich schon gefunden, wirklich Klasse. Außerdem habe ich bei Steam eine Kollektion (heißt doch so???) von Grafik Mods runtergeladen Aber gibt es noch keine Mods die mehr Quests hinzufügen? Oder neue Landschaften?


----------



## orange619 (25. März 2012)

Meine absoluten must haves sind dense grass, lush gras, lush trees, die sorgen dafür das es mehr Gras gibt und das auch noch dichter aussieht, geht aber extrem auf die Pervormance.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2012)

Gibt wieder neuen Beta Patch für Skyrim über Steam!


----------



## jumpel (28. März 2012)

Zieht firefox oder meinetwegen auch Programm x wenn es parallel läuft bei euch eigentlich auch so viel Leistung von Skyrim ab?

Ist mir grad aufgefallen und es hat mich schon sehr gewundert. Hab ein youtube video laden lassen und weil das eine Stunde geht zum zietvertreib Skyrim angeschmissen. 15 statt 30 durchschnitts-fps :[

Dachte immer Skyrim nutzt eh nur 2 CPU Kerne!? Haben tu ich 4. Da können doch die beiden die nichts zu tun haben wohl mein video "vorladen". Oder etwa nicht? 
Der Taskmanager zeigt mir an dass wärend der FireFox-Skyrim-Kombi alle Kerne bei ca. 20% Auslastung liegen.
Spiel ist auf aktuellen, offiziellem 1.5.x.x.x.x.?. Patch.


----------



## Yellowbear (28. März 2012)

Das meiste kenne ich nur allzu gut : CollegeHumor-Video - Skyrim Hoarders


----------



## jumpel (3. April 2012)

Leute, Leute, wasn hier los?
Spielt noch jemand Skyrim ;]

Wenn ja: Was passiert wenn ihr den Hexennebelhain (zentral in der Ostmarsch bei den heißen Quellen) aufsucht?
Guckt euch der Hexenrabe 'Moira' auch nur dumm an und keucht? Kann nicht mit ihm reden, gar nichts. Bug? So gewollt?
Anhang 1.

Achja und von wegen man kann Skyrim nicht durchzocken, ich hab Himmelsrand komplett abgeschlossen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2012)

Also mich haben die Biester immer angegriffen 

Und nein, nachdem ich Windows auf SSD installiert habe, hatte es Skyrim nicht wieder aufs System geschafft. Wurde nach ca. 150h langweilig.


----------



## Placebo (3. April 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, wasn hier los?
> Spielt noch jemand Skyrim ;]
> 
> Wenn ja: Was passiert wenn ihr den Hexennebelhain (zentral in der Ostmarsch bei den heißen Quellen) aufsucht?
> ...


 Brauchst du für die Quest "A night to remember"/"Eine denkwürdige Nacht". Wenn du die schon abgeschlossen hast (einige Teile können übersprungen werden), kannst du ihn bedenkenlos killen.


> Achja und von wegen man kann Skyrim nicht durchzocken, ich hab Himmelsrand komplett abgeschlossen


WTF


----------



## orange619 (4. April 2012)

Ich war vor dem quest schon mal da, moira lief da aber nicht rum, sondern irgendein anderer menschlicher mage. Als mich dann son Kerl zum wettsaufen aufgefordert hat dacht ich mir "den pack ich locker"


----------



## jumpel (4. April 2012)

Dacht ichs mir doch, "Eine denkwürdige Nacht" ist dieser Sauf-Auftrag wo man Sanguines Rose bekommt.
Wie lief denn die Quest bei euch ab?
Ich hab den Typen in Weißlauf getroffen, gesoffen, bin in Markarth aufgewacht, dann nach Rorikstatt gelaufen und dann in diese Daedra Welt wo ich den Stab bekommen hab. 

In der Gegend des Hexenraben war ich nie und nimmer!


----------



## ernest79 (6. April 2012)

Mir hat ne Lydia oder so auf dem Markt von Weißlauf, den Aufenthaltsort, Festung Moluncar oder so genannt, von da ging's es in den Nebelhain, Daedrawelt. Und mit dem Stab wieder in die Kneipe von Weißlauf.


----------



## Entelodon (8. April 2012)

hallo leute, 

habe ein problem mit meinem windhelm haus, genauer gesagt mit einem schrank im regal... 
gibts hierfür eine lösung? der neuste patch ist drauf (1.5xx)

lg


----------



## Legacyy (9. April 2012)

wers noch net gefunden hat : Unofficial Skyrim Patch

100te bugs sind gefixt worden


----------



## orange619 (12. April 2012)

Rated R Superstar schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> habe ein problem mit meinem windhelm haus, genauer gesagt mit einem schrank im regal...
> gibts hierfür eine lösung? der neuste patch ist drauf (1.5xx)
> ...



Du meinst du Kiste die im Regal steht? Keine Ahnung, tut mir leid.
Sind eigentlich Metalladern die man so findet auf immer und ewig verbraucht oder regenerieren die sich mit der Zeit?
Wie bekommt mein Char denn mehr Kraft, so das ich mehr Items tragen kann? Hängt das mit der Ausdauer zusammen?


----------



## Placebo (12. April 2012)

@Rated R Superstar
Entweder, du nimmst den Unofficial Skyrim Patch oder du machst es selbst schnell im Creation Kit (is ne Sache von 2 Min.).

@orange619
Müssten zwei Wochen sein, bis sie sich regenerieren. Bis dort hin darf die Mine aber nicht mehr betreten werden, sonst setzt sich der Timer zurück!
Wenn du nicht mehr Ausdauer brauchst, investier lieber ein paar Perk-Punke (Schwere/Leichte Rüstungen wiegen nichts; dieser Diebesperk), die geben deutlich mehr und so verschwendest du keine Punkte, die du sonst bei Lebensenergie oder Magie besser gebrauchen könntest (meine Meinung). Oder du wirfst endlich die Drachenknochen aus deinem Inventar


----------



## jumpel (12. April 2012)

@orange619:
Mit etwas Glück findest du "Ebenerzstiefel der Stärke" oder "Eisenstiefel des Ochsen" oder dergleichen. Die erhöhen deine Tragkraft auch um ~ 30 Punkte.

Das mit den Erzadern ist interessant, wollte ich schon lange mal fragen.
Danke!


----------



## orange619 (14. April 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> @orange619
> Müssten zwei Wochen sein, bis sie sich regenerieren. Bis dort hin darf die Mine aber nicht mehr betreten werden, sonst setzt sich der Timer zurück!
> Wenn du nicht mehr Ausdauer brauchst, investier lieber ein paar Perk-Punke (Schwere/Leichte Rüstungen wiegen nichts; dieser Diebesperk), die geben deutlich mehr und so verschwendest du keine Punkte, die du sonst bei Lebensenergie oder Magie besser gebrauchen könntest (meine Meinung). Oder du wirfst endlich die Drachenknochen aus deinem Inventar



Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe meine Perk Punkte bisher nur in Magie und Lebensenergie investiert. Du meinst also ich sollte die Perks so verwenden das leichte Rüstungen noch leichter werden (geht das überhaupt, ich hab mich bisher nur mit den Magier Perks beschäftigt)? Kann man die Tragkraft des Chars also nur durch spezielle Items (wie: 





jumpel schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück findest du "Ebenerzstiefel der Stärke" oder "Eisenstiefel des Ochsen" oder dergleichen. Die erhöhen deine Tragkraft auch um ~ 30 Punkte.


 erhöhen).
Mit wem muss man eingentlich reden wenn man in einer Stadt ein Haus kaufen will?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. April 2012)

Also, es gibt bei den Rüstungen ein Perk, was dafür sorgt, dass die angelegte Rüstung nichts wiegt.

Tragekraft erhöhst du entweder über entsprechende Gegenstände oder mit Ausdauer anstelle von Mana oder Gesundheit.

Was das Haus angeht, immer mit dem Fürsten, bzw dessen Vertreter.
In Weislauf wäre das z.B. der Berater ohne Haare xD


----------



## jumpel (14. April 2012)

Hi orange619,

Wenn du aufsteigst, also bspw. von Level 42 auf 43, kannst du ja im Fertigkeitsmenü "neue Punkte" vergeben/wählen.
> Tab
> Pfeil oben "Neue Stufe!"
Jetzt kannst du entweder auf MAGIE oder LEBENSENERGIE oder AUSDAUER klicken.
Wählst du Ausdauer kannst du länger Sprinten und deine Tragfähigkeit steigt um 10 Punkte.
Danach kannst du nach belieben noch einen Punkt (Perks) in Dinge wie "Schlossknacken", "Schleichen", "Alchemie", etc...

Es gibt auch noch gewisse Specials wobei ich nichtmehr genau weis wie du dran kommst. Ritualsteine oder Abschluss des Diebesgilden/Nachigallenquest.

Und natürlich Zaubertränke, wobei die nur 60 Sekunden die Tragfähigkeiten erhöhen. Ich persönlich habe deren Sinn aber nach 200 Spielstunden noch immer nicht verstanden ;]


EDIT @ Sperrfeuer:
Pontius Avenicci oder so!? 
Jo den kannste mal angraben, oder besser noch seine Tochter 

Das Haus in Weißlauf ist mit 5.000 Goldstücken am billigsten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. April 2012)

Richtig, genau der xD

Was die Sache mit den Tränken angeht: du verbrauchst ja bei schweren Angriffen auch immer Ausdauer, dafür is der gedacht 
Also ein Kampftrank.


----------



## jumpel (14. April 2012)

Das ist klar, ich meinte sowas wie "Wundertrunk der Stärke" der deine Tragkraft für 60s um 50 erhöht oder dergleichen.
Gut, wenn du in nem Dungeon viel Beute machst und überladen bist kannste den schnell schlürfen und dann per Schnellreise zurück zum Haus und die Sache ablegen. 
Aber sonst hab ich echt keinen blassen Schimmer.


----------



## orange619 (14. April 2012)

Danke ihr zwei, na gut wenn ich mich also zwischen Mana und Ausdauer entscheiden muss um mehr tragen zu können wirds wohl auf Mana rauslaufen. Ich hatte davor nicht bemerkt das sich zusammen mit Ausdauer auch die Tragkraft erhöht. Es gibt doch sicher auch Rassen die von Haus aus mehr Tragkraft haben als mein Bretone, z.b. Rotwardonen oder Kaiserliche? (nicht das ich jetzt wechseln will)

By the way was kann man eigentlich mit den Dracheknochen anfangen ausser sie zu verkaufen? Kann man daraus später mal Rüstungen oder Waffen craften?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. April 2012)

Genau die meine Ich ja 
Wenn du dir so einen reinhaust kannst du zumeist einen "starken" Angriff mehr ausführen.

Schmieden bis 100 skilln, das letzte Perk der Reihe sind dann Drachenrüstungen.
Spielst du einen reinen Magier?


----------



## jumpel (14. April 2012)

@ orange619 bzgl. Drachenknochen:
Jo, ist auch so'n Thema. Hab die Anfangs auch penibelst gesammelt weil ich dachte "Da kommt sicher noch was". Fehlanzeige. Bisjetzt hab ich zwei zufällig gefundene Drachenrüstungsteile mit 2 meiner 80 Schuppen in der Schmiede auf 'exquisit' verbessert. Getragen hab ich Drache noch nie.
Die restlichen Schuppen vergammeln in meinen Häusern und wenn ich heute einen Drachen töte nehme ich teilweise die Schuppen garnichtmehr mit. 
Viel zu schwer und wenn ich die verkaufe, WAS soll ich mit 70.000 Goldstücken anfangen!?
Einer meiner größsten Kritikpunkte am Spiel überhaupt! Schlchtes Geld-balancing!

@ Sperrfeuer:
Nicht dein Ernst!?  Sicher?
Das probier ich glatt aus, danke dir!


----------



## orange619 (14. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Spielst du einen reinen Magier?



Ja ich versuch es, ab und an hantier ich auch mit Pfeil und Bogen, das ist auch ganz cool, aber sonst bin ich ganz auf Zerstörumgs- Beschwörungs- und Heilungsmagie aus. Gut wenn ein Gegener zu sehr in den Nahkampf geht dann hol ich ab und an schon ein Kurzschwert raus und versuch ihn so zu "erlegen"



jumpel schrieb:


> @ orange619 bzgl. Drachenknochen:
> Jo, ist auch so'n Thema. Hab die Anfangs auch penibelst gesammelt weil ich dachte "Da kommt sicher noch was". Fehlanzeige. Bisjetzt hab ich zwei zufällig gefundene Drachenrüstungsteile mit 2 meiner 80 Schuppen in der Schmiede auf 'exquisit' verbessert. Getragen hab ich Drache noch nie.
> Die restlichen Schuppen vergammeln in meinen Häusern und wenn ich heute einen Drachen töte nehme ich teilweise die Schuppen garnichtmehr mit.
> Viel zu schwer und wenn ich die verkaufe, WAS soll ich mit 70.000 Goldstücken anfangen!?
> Einer meiner größsten Kritikpunkte am Spiel überhaupt! Schlchtes Geld-balancing!



Ja bis jetzt hab ich sie auch verkauft, aber für den Fall das ich mir jetzt dann doch ein Haus kaufe werd ich so dann dort ablegen. Teile der Drachenrüstung hab ich noch nicht gefunden, ich denke damit bin ich mit meinen lvl 20 noch zu low. Geld kann ich nicht genug haben, und wenn es doch zu viel ist geh ich zur Magiergilde und kaufe mir neue Zauber, so Atronach kann schon hilfreich sein


----------



## Placebo (15. April 2012)

Kann man die Drachenrüstungsteile überhaupt finden? Bis jetzt hatte ich nur ganz selten Daedra in den Truhen und die gibts auch erst ab Level >50...


----------



## jumpel (16. April 2012)

Also ich hab eine Schuppenpanzerrüstung, Brustbereich, bei den heissen Quellen in der Eastmarch gefunden. Und das vor bestimmt 2 Monaten also da war ich wahrscheinlich so ca Level 35-40. Und jetzt vor kurzem ein Drachenschild in irgend nem Dungeon.
Wobei das wahrscheinlich eh Zufall ist WO man was findet.


EDIT:
@ orange619:
Du kannst dir einen Zaubertrank für höhere Tragfähigkeit selber brauen. Ich weis aber nicht wie lange der dann wirkt. Bestimmt auch max. 60s.
Rezepte gibts im Chemie Laden oder ich sags dir hier ;]


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. April 2012)

orange619 schrieb:


> Ich hatte davor nicht bemerkt das sich zusammen mit Ausdauer auch die Tragkraft erhöht. Es gibt doch sicher auch Rassen die von Haus aus mehr Tragkraft haben als mein Bretone, z.b. Rotwardonen oder Kaiserliche? (nicht das ich jetzt wechseln will)


 
Hallo,

Pro 10 Punkte (1 Aufstieg)die Du in die Ausdauer steckst kannst Du 5 Einheiten mehr tragen. Außerdem brauchen auch Bogenschützen Ausdauer, besonders wenn Du nachher die Zoomfunktion hast.

Alle Rassen starten mit den gleichen Werten bei Tragkraft etc. Nur die Grundpunkte bei den Perks und die Grundzauber/Schreie sind andere.


----------



## orange619 (18. April 2012)

Kann es sein das man bis zu einem bestimmten level nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Drachenseelen besitzten kann und auch nur ein bestimmte Anzahl von Shouts lernen kann? Ich habe gerade einen Drachen getötet, dessen seele aber nicht aufgenommen, der Shout den ich kurz darauf gelernt hab wird mir auch nicht im magie menü angezeigt. Ich bin level 22 kann 7 Shouts und hab noch eine überzählige Drachenseele.


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2012)

orange619 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das man bis zu einem bestimmten level nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Drachenseelen besitzten kann und auch nur ein bestimmte Anzahl von Shouts lernen kann?


 
Nein, ich bin auch nicht viel höher und hab 19 Schreie.


----------



## orange619 (19. April 2012)

So ein Misst, der Schrei wird mir nicht im Magie menü angezeigt. Die Drachenseele hab ich auch nicht aufgenommen, der Drache liegt mit Haut und Haaren vor mir


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2012)

es kann sein, dass du einen "respawnten" Drachen gekillt hast, von dem du die seele schon bekommen hast, bzw den shout schon "kanntest"

mfg

ps: so ein "Verhalten" hatte ich bei mir auch bei manchen drachen bemerkt, vor allem bei Drachen an den "drachenorten"


----------



## AchtBit (27. April 2012)

Was gegen feige Drachen unternehmen? 

Die elenden Schuppengeier ergreifen die Flucht wenn ich ihre Gesundheit auf <25% reduziert habe. Hinterher rennen bringt auch nicht weil man schon nach kurzer Zeit sämtliche Feinde in der Nähe auf sich zieht. 

Was also tun damit die Drachen sich nicht einfach so dünn machen können??


----------



## massaker (27. April 2012)

klefreak schrieb:


> es kann sein, dass du einen "respawnten" Drachen gekillt hast, von dem du die seele schon bekommen hast, bzw den shout schon "kanntest"
> 
> mfg
> 
> ps: so ein "Verhalten" hatte ich bei mir auch bei manchen drachen bemerkt, vor allem bei Drachen an den "drachenorten"



SO WIRD ES WOHL SEIN! Bin auf Lev.38 und habe es heute zum ersten Mal erlebt, als ich zu einem "Drachenort" zurückgekehrt bin und einen "respawnten" Drachen erneut gekillt habe - lag mit Haut und Haaren vor mir, man konnte ihn normal plündern aber seine Seele nicht aufnehmen... seltsam...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Mai 2012)

Deutscher Trailer zu The Elder Scrolls Online - YouTube

Ist noch Zeit bis dahin, aber die News ist schonmal klasse.


----------



## Banane5 (8. Mai 2012)

hi, ich habe mir auch skyrim gekauft und eine vielleicht etwas dumme frage  
ich bin im moment auf level 8 und habe einen khajiit. meine frage ist, wenn man z.B. viel mit dem  Bogen schießt, dann steigt der Level des Bogens realtiv schnell auf. Und dadurch dann auch das level des ganzen charakters. wenn man dann eine neue stufe erreicht (also vom charakter ) kann man die fähigkeiten verteilen. Wenn ich den bogen damit aufrüste wird dieser entweder stärker oder bekommt iwas anderes neues. wird denn der bogen oder die magie etc auch durch den eigenen leveanstieg stärker, oder machen das nur die fähigkeiten?
MfG banane5


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn ich deine Frage sehr....ungünstig formuliert finde und nich sicher bin ob ich sie verstanden habe:

Durch das Schießen mit dem Bogen levelst du das Bogenschießen. Mit jedem Level mehr machst du natürlich auch mehr Damage mit jedem Bogen, das ist dann auch der Schadenswert, der bei der Waffe angegeben wird.


----------



## Banane5 (8. Mai 2012)

ja haste richtig verstanden  muss zugeben die formulierung war alles andere als perfekt 
danke für deine antwort


----------



## jumpel (12. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo dieser "Schrein" mit den Masken der Drachenpriester die man manchmal im Ladescreen sieht sich befindet?
In Labyrinthion find ich nur eine halb zerstörte Version.

Habe jetzt alle Masken beisammen und will die jetzt da einsetzen. 
Also falls es überhaupt geht, was ich schwer hoffe ;]


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2012)

Beim Ding in Labyrinthion müsstest du eine Holzmaske finden.
Wenn du die aufsetzt, kommst du zu dem Schrein!


----------



## jumpel (13. Mai 2012)

Danke dir!
Wie bist du drauf gekommen bzw. wie soll man denn bitte darauf kommen dass es so funtioniert?

Achja ich flipp hier grad total aus, kauf mir die Bude in Markarth und dann kann ich da nix kochen! Topf und Feuerstelle sind da aber es kommt kein "Kochtext".
Ganz bösen Brief an bethesda


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2012)

Och, bei solchen Sachen hab ich mir in Oblivion immer fix einen Bugfix gebastelt.
Bei Skyrim hatte ich sowas zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Wie bist du drauf gekommen bzw. wie soll man denn bitte darauf kommen dass es so funtioniert?
> 
> Achja ich flipp hier grad total aus, kauf mir die Bude in Markarth und dann kann ich da nix kochen! Topf und Feuerstelle sind da aber es kommt kein "Kochtext".
> Ganz bösen Brief an bethesda


 Naja, ich fand damals, das war aus den Texten die da lagen ersichtlich xD
Zumal eine "Holzmaske" mit geheimnisvoller Aura oder so...Quicksave und rauf aufs Gesicht.


----------



## orange619 (13. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute wo finde ich denn jemanden der mir Veränderungszauber oder Illusionszauber verkaufen kann? In der Magiergilde bin ich bis jetzt nur auf Zauber der Schule Zerstörung und Heilung gestoßen. Gibts eig einen Zauber der Lebenserkennung oder einen mit dem ich meine Ausdauer wieder herstellen kann?


----------



## Placebo (13. Mai 2012)

Es gibt alle Schulen in der Magiergilde. Tolfdir verkauft Veränderungs-, Drevis Neloren Illusionszauber. 
Lebenserkennung wird von Tolfdir verkauft, wenn du Veränderung auf 50 hast (wirkt nicht auf Untote oder Daedra).
Ausdauer wird automatisch mit den Lebenspunkten wiederhergestellt, wenn du den entsprechenden Perk bei Wiederherstellung hast.


----------



## orange619 (13. Mai 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Es gibt alle Schulen in der Magiergilde. Tolfdir verkauft Veränderungs-, Drevis Neloren Illusionszauber.
> Lebenserkennung wird von Tolfdir verkauft, wenn du Veränderung auf 50 hast (wirkt nicht auf Untote oder Daedra).
> Ausdauer wird automatisch mit den Lebenspunkten wiederhergestellt, wenn du den entsprechenden Perk bei Wiederherstellung hast.



Danke, ich werd mal schaun.


----------



## AchtBit (23. Mai 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Achja ich flipp hier grad total aus, kauf mir die Bude in Markarth und dann kann ich da nix kochen! Topf und Feuerstelle sind da aber es kommt kein "Kochtext".
> Ganz bösen Brief an bethesda



Die Kocherei ist überflüssige Fiddelei und nervig wie n Schwarm Obstfliegen über der Früchteschale. Schnellst möglich das Beziehar Quest lösen, dafür gibts 'Juwelengespühr'. Damit erntest dann mehr Klunker als Gemüsegrün. Der Eisen in Gold Zauber, haut die Veränderung Magie in kurzer Zeit auf 100, weil die Massen an Steine, 3x soviel Goldbarren brauchen, wie Gemüse fürn Eintopf. Dadurch wird auch das Schmieden, wenn noch nicht voll entwickelt, in Minuten auf 100 geklatscht. 

Es gibt dann nur noch den Bill Gates der Goldschmiederei.  
Einzig die Alchemie ist noch nicht völlig obsolete. 6 - 8 Zutaten für 2 - 3 spezielle Tränke sammele ich noch. Ansonsten ist alles Andere sammeln ne lästige 'Auschuss - Rauspobelei',  beim 'Geld und Klunker - Kassieren', geworden. Um Gewicht zu sparen, dropp ich sogar Seelensteine ohne Ladung. Ich komm grundsätzlich mit 5 x soviel geladenen Steinen zurück wie ich mit genommen hatte. Hab ca. 2000 Seelen im Nachtschrank. Was soll ich damit? Schmuck verzaubern ?  In der Zeit die eine Verz. braucht, klopf ich 50 Diamant Ringe verkaufsfertig vom Amboss.   Da gehts 'Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding',  das geht sogar noch gut doppelt so schnell, als das 'Blubber, Blubber' beim Fliessband-Eintopfkochen. 

In meinen Augen ist dieses 'Juwelengespühr' Merkmal brutalst overpowered. Dass ich im Schnitt gut 10-20 mal soviel Juwelen wie vorher erhalte, bewirkt bei allen relevanten Fehigkeiten eine explosionsartige Entwicklung auf MaximalLevel. Nur wenig Fertigkeiten sind kaum davon abhängig(Beschwörung, Wiederherstellung, Zerstörung, Redekunst und die Rüstungs-Fertigkeiten mehr nicht) und lassen sich noch relativ normal weiter entwickeln.


----------



## wastel (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal ne ganz dumme Frage. 
Schleicht man mit leichen Rüstungen "leiser" als mit schwerer Rüstung?
d.h. ist mein Entdeckungsgrad bei z.b. schleichen Wert 50  in einer leichten oder schweren Rüstung gleich? Falls ja..ist ja dumm...

Hintergrund der Frage:
Habe bisher immer Nahkampfchars gespielt, somit natürlich gut gepanzert. Bin jetzt mal auf einen reinen Fernkämpfer, Waldläufer umgestiegen.
Der "lebt" natürlich von der Schleichfertigkeit. Habe ihn bisher mit leichter Rüstung ausgestattet..vom Gefühl her. Wenn die aber von sich aus nicht "leiser" ist bei gleichem "schleich Wert" als eine schwere Rüstung...bringen die "leichten" bis aufs gewicht ja gar nix.

Im Spiel "klappert und scheppert" eine schwere Rüstung natürlich mehr...aber ist ist das eben nur ein Sound Effekt..oder gehen die Geräusche tatsächlich in die Engine ein?

Danke für Eure Infos und Antworten

Gruss
Wastel


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich mich erinnere Ja. Es gibt allerdings bei Schleichen oder bei schwere Rüstung ein Perk, was das aufhebt.

Is aber auch logisch, ne Schwere Rüstung is ja quasi immer je Plattenrüstung und sowas macht beim laufen Lärm.


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2012)

Ist ne Schleichen Fertigkeit. Würd ich aber nicht nehmen. Mit dem Lehrling Zauber 'lautlos' kannst das gut überbrücken und später gibts verschiedenes Schuhwerk, dass 'lautlos' als Verzauberung hat.

Schwere Rüstung ist nicht nur lauter sondern du wirst nochmal langsamer damit


----------



## wastel (25. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Infos...ist ja mein erster "Stoffi" im ES Universum  ..lol..ein "Gondorischer Waldläufer"..errr Waldelb..ne..Elf 
Faramir als Spitzohr


----------



## jumpel (27. Mai 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Die Kocherei ist überflüssige Fiddelei und nervig wie n Schwarm Obstfliegen über der Früchteschale [...]


 
Naja, ich spiele mit der "Basic Human Needs" Mod, muss also Essen, Trinken und Schlafen um nicht zu krepieren. 
Vom dem her kann ein leckeres Süppchen hier und da nicht schaden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Mai 2012)

Hab heute einen Skyrim-Schlüsselanhänger gebastelt.
Hatte zwischen den Quest´s noch ein wenig Zeit ^^.
Hoffe er gefällt euch ??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bau-Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc-2.html


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2012)

Neuer Trailer zum Addon Downguard 
The Elder Scrolls Skyrim: Dawnguard Official Trailer [E3 2012] - YouTube


----------



## Primer (31. Mai 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Skyrim-Schlüsselanhänger gebastelt.
> Hatte zwischen den Quest´s noch ein wenig Zeit ^^.
> Hoffe er gefällt euch ??



Schmiede-Skill:
+2

Wenn de das jetzt noch 500 mal machst, haste 100 Skill und kannst das Ding aus Drachenknochen machen^^


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juni 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiele mit der "Basic Human Needs" Mod, muss also Essen, Trinken und Schlafen um nicht zu krepieren.
> Vom dem her kann ein leckeres Süppchen hier und da nicht schaden



hmm..die Mod kenn ich gar nicht. Ist aber ne sinnvolle Sache. Vor allem weils sonst voll fürn Orsch ist.

Und ich ich hab das ganze gut Essen wechgeschmissen oder vergammeln lassen. Die Futter und Trinkerei ist aufm afrikanischen Kontinent von je her lückenhaft. Skyrim fehlt dafür scheinbar das Bewustsein. Genau so gibts ein paar Quests die zwingend fordern einen Mord zu begehen. Ein fragwürdiges Konzept.  

Mir ists aber wurscht. Ich bring eh immer alle um und frag dann erst, ob ich irgendwie behilflich sein kann.  
Ich hab aber auch schon Prinzipien wie z.B. Kinder murks ich zuerst ab, weil die keine lukrativen Quest vergeben.


----------



## jumpel (2. Juni 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:


> hmm..die Mod kenn ich gar nicht. Ist aber ne sinnvolle Sache. Vor allem weils sonst voll fürn Orsch ist.


Richtig! Gibts auch auf Deutsch, so halbwegs zumindest.



> Und ich ich hab das ganze gut Essen wechgeschmissen oder vergammeln lassen. Die Futter und Trinkerei ist aufm afrikanischen Kontinent von je her lückenhaft. Skyrim fehlt dafür scheinbar das Bewustsein. Genau so gibts ein paar Quests die zwingend fordern einen Mord zu begehen. Ein fragwürdiges Konzept.


Stimme ich auch zu.
Die dunkle Bruderschaft hab ich deswegen bis auf zwei Aufträge nicht gespielt.


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juni 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Die dunkle Bruderschaft hab ich deswegen bis auf zwei Aufträge nicht gespielt.


 

Ich hab den Spiess umgedreht, anstatt einen der 3 Gefangenen zu killen, hab ich die Alte ausgeknipst.  

Nach dem Motto 'Dunkle BRUDERSCHAFT ?  Was hat die Tusse dann da verloren ?  '


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Spiess umgedreht, anstatt einen der 3 Gefangenen zu killen, hab ich die Alte ausgeknipst.
> 
> Nach dem Motto 'Dunkle BRUDERSCHAFT ?  Was hat die Tusse dann da verloren ?  '



Pah xD

Wie in jedem TES: als erste Gilde erstmal die Meuchler (ob jetzt Morag Tong oder Bruderschaft) durchmachen 
Inzwischen habe ich aber echt alles gemacht =\

Alle Quests, alle Orte entdeckt, alles auf 
100 gebracht...iwie war die Motivation bei Morrowind mehr da.


----------



## Placebo (4. Juni 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 100 gebracht...iwie war die Motivation bei Morrowind mehr da.


 Finde ich auch. Du hast in Skyrim irgendwann dieses "habe ich schonmal gesehen"-Gefühl, das blieb in Morrowind aus.
Mach ein paar Wochen Pause, dann gehts wieder


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Juni 2012)

In welchem Bericht stand noch gleich ,man kann den Huscarl Lydia nicht heiraten ??
Auf jeden Fall hab ich Lydia geheiratet.


Jetzt muss ich einen neuen netten begleiter suchen .
Jordis gefällt mir nicht so besonders(die blätz einen immer so an ^^)
Glaub ich muss Thane von Rifton werden,mal sehen wieIona so ist ^^ :XXD
 ,solange Tut es Mjoll mit leichten Boddy-mods  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumpel (5. Juni 2012)

Jo also langsam laessts sogar bei mir langsam nach. Spiele zwar immernoch sehr gern aber eher eine statt drei stunden am stueck.

Aber was gibt's für alternativen aufm spielemarkt? Fuer meinen Geschmack is eher Ebbe!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich auch. Du hast in Skyrim irgendwann dieses "habe ich schonmal gesehen"-Gefühl, das blieb in Morrowind aus.
> Mach ein paar Wochen Pause, dann gehts wieder



Hab jetzt schon 3 Monate Pause, wird nich besser...vllt Krame ich ja Morrowind mal wieder raus...aber das Kampfsystem is da so kacke


----------



## AchtBit (6. Juni 2012)

Muss leider auch sagen, das Skyrim mich nicht mehr lockt. Wie schon beim Vorgänger, hab ich grad 3/4 der Storyline gezockt und es ist kaum mehr was an Verbesserungen und Char Entwicklungen übrig. Das wenige was übrig ist, ist langwierig zu erlernen und bringt kaum noch ne Steigerung. End Game, für mich. 

Hab jetzt Two Worlds 2 (worldmerged mod) begonnen. Da hab ich schon den Vorgänger durchgezockt. Irgendwie ist da genau andersrum. Die Story ist zu schnell durch, wobei aber noch viele Möglichkeiten, zum Entwickeln und Verbessern des Chars, ungenutzt bleiben.


----------



## Placebo (7. Juni 2012)

Gibt aber sowieso bald neuen Nachschub: Gamestar hat Dawnguard anspielen können


> Skyrim Dawnguard scheint ein wirklich würdiges Addon zu werden, ungefähr von der Größe Shivering Isle’s


----------



## ich111 (7. Juni 2012)

Dawnguard schaut gut aus, ich vermisse aber immer noch das vor dem Release angekündigte DX 11


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist sie nicht Wunder,wunder hübsch ?
Meine Lydia?
Im MOM hab ich ca 23 Mods instaliert.
Läuft mitlerweile auch ruckelfrei.^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juni 2012)

Naja, auf diese freizügigen Rüstungen muss man stehen...
Ich würds mir nicht unbedingt installieren.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2012)

Ich steh auch mehr auf fette Badass Rüstungen


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab gerade erst wieder angefangen und mit glaub 32 Mods doch schon einige nette Sachen entdeckt. Allerdings ist es halt so das heut zutage mehr das "erleben"gefühl ausschlaggebend ist als das Spiel selbst. früher hab ich alles zermoddet und 5x durchgespielt heute will man scheinbar nur noch geile Quests und geile Geschichten...

Naja 250 Stunden Spielzeit sind sicherlich auch nicht ohne^^


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2012)

*Update* 

- Dawnguard + Bilder eingefügt
- Infos zu den Vampir & Werwolf Techtrees
- Infos zu den Hauptquartieren
- Story-Info
- Preis und Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ich sollte zumindest mal die Hauptquest beenden, bevor ich mit Dawnguard weiter mache. Damals verlor ich nach knapp 80h die Lust am weiterspielen, doch bevor Dawnguard kommt will ich es eigentlich noch fertig machen. 
Denn das "Addon" interessiert mich schon.

Danach werd ich Skyrim wieder zur Seite legen und warten bis die ultimative Grafikmod das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juni 2012)

Nach 204std. mach ich gerad mal ne Pause .^^ Hauptquest durch ,aber noch lang nicht alles.
Wenn ich durch bin meld ich mich nochmal mit der Aktuellen Spielzeit.


----------



## killer196 (3. Juli 2012)

vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, aber warum schaffe ich es einfach nicht zum vampir zu werden???? War jetzt schon an 3orten, hat immernochnet geklappt


----------



## Papzt (4. Juli 2012)

Bist du eventuell  ein Werwolf? Ich habe jetzt zum ersten mal die Kaiserlichen Questreihe angeschlossen und jetzt läuft mir hadvar immer hinterher...muss das so?
E: zum Vampirismus. ich wurde sofort beim ersten mal infiziert als ich einen gesehen habe. Das war in.... Morthal?! Da wo es die Questreihe vom Jarl gibt


----------



## killer196 (4. Juli 2012)

Ne, werwolf bin ich net. Jo die im morthal hab ich auch getroffen. Passiert is nix. Naja, werde mal neu anfangen.


----------



## Papzt (4. Juli 2012)

Gibt doch genug Vampire in Himmelsrand. Irgendwie komme ich mir ziemlich verarscht vor gerade...habe jetzt mit Lvl 33 mal die Hauptquest angefangen und mich mal schnell durch die Botschaft geschnetzelt. Ich hoffe es wird noch anspruchsvoller


----------



## killer196 (4. Juli 2012)

Weiss ja net ob du schonmal nem vohikar-meistervampir begegnet bist. Der hat mich mit lvl 57 mit zwei schlägen gekillt. Und ich war net auf magier oder so.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, reicht es eigentlich wenn ich bei Skyrim nur den neusten Patch installiere oder muss ich die davor auch installieren?

Edit: Ok erledigt, Steam lädt die doch von selbst ^^


----------



## Papzt (4. Juli 2012)

Nein bin ich noch nicht. Habe jetzt mal auf die schwierigste Stufe gestellt und nun geht es eigentlich. Was mir Probleme bereitet sind diese Meister Magier. Ansonsten nichts. Mal sehen wie es mit den Drachen wird. Die normalen und Eisdrachen kommen jedenfalls nicht mehr weg, wenn sie einmal gelandet sind. Und ich nutze nur die Schreie zu meinem Schwert. Bin gerade dabei Verzaubern hoch zu skillen mit den ~ 500 Dolchen und 55 Ebenerzbögen die ich geschmiedet habe


----------



## Primer (4. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Edit: Ok erledigt, Steam lädt die doch von selbst ^^



Its like MAGIC^^

Nachdem ich mir die Drachenrüstung zusammengeskillt habe gings bei mir auch plötzlich recht leicht durch die Gegnerhorden. Gibt nur ein paar Gestalten die wirklich noch hart sind. Was mich zur Zeit (wenn ich denn mal spiele) nervt ist die Vampier Krankheit.... ich hätte mir bei einem Auftrag in dessen Beschreibung eine Vampir Hölle erwähnt wird zwar denken können das dies passiert, aber ich hatte extra aufgepasst das nicht irgendwie eine Meldung kommt, von wegen du wurdest gebissen. Trotzdem habe ich den Dreck nun am Hals, wie sichs gehört auch erst nach ner Weile wo man kein früheres Save nutzen will.


----------



## Papzt (4. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Drachen Rüstung hässlich. Benutze weiter mein Deadra Set. Das sieht wenigstens geil aus. Und wenn ich meinen Alchemie und verzauberungs Marathon hinter mir habe wird die nochmal ordentlich verbessert.


----------



## Jupp007 (18. Juli 2012)

Wie wird Skyrim auf meinem System laufen mit 1080P?
AMD x4 955
ATI 6850 1GB
8GB RAM
Win 7


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2012)

Natürlich


----------



## jumpel (20. Juli 2012)

@ Jupp007
ich hab die gleiche Kiste wie du nur ne schwächere VGA drin (HD 5770) und ich hab im Schnitt auf 30 fps.
Also alles gemittelt, Innen- Außenlevel, Kämpfe, tauchen, Reiten, etc...
auf 1920*1080 alles, auf high.


----------



## Jupp007 (20. Juli 2012)

Okay, das hört sich ja dann gut an. Mich würden die Mods interessieren. Klappt das mit meinen System? Realistic Overhaul etc. ?


----------



## KaterTom (20. Juli 2012)

Also für den 2k-Texturmod ist 1GB Vram zu wenig. Das gibt derbe Nachladeruckler, hatte ich mit meinen GTX 460 1GB auch. Mit dem Realistic Overhaul könnte das auch eng werden weil da ebenfalls viele hochaufgelöste Texturen enthalten sind aber nicht ganz so viele wie beim 2k-Mod. 1,5 GB Vram sollten es schon sein, um hochaufgelöste Texturen ruckelfrei geniessen zu können. 
Im Skyrim Nexus hat der User "Guru82" einen sehr nützlichen Texturmod-Vergleich mit Benchmarks und Bildern zu einem Download-Paket geschnürt:Guru82s Texture Mod Compare at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2012)

Da ich mir Skrym während des Steam Summer sale ergattert habe wollte ich es die Tage mal anzocken.
Natürlich habe ich mir ganz viele MODs geladen so ca. 30 mit allen drum und dran  jezt muss ich erstaml schauen ob denn alles läuft.


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. Juli 2012)

Ich muss ja gestehen, das ich keine Mods benutze.

Ich möchte das Spiel erstmal so spielen wie es ist, solange mich nicht Sachen extrem nerven die man mit nem Mod beheben kann, lass ich es einfach.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2012)

So habe das Game mal angetestet mit sämtlichen MODs und ich bin begeistert ..... ganz leichte Nachladeruckler kann ich feststellen na da ist der Vram gut gefüllt.
Mit Firefox im Hintergrund macht Windows stess wegen zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher aber sonst ist alles auf 60 FPS wenn nichts nachgeladen wird.


----------



## sfc (1. August 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch manchmal den Bug, dass eure und die Gesundheistleiste von Gegnern nicht sinkt? Hatte schon öfters das Problem - erst im Inventar wird zumindest er eigene Balken korrekt angezeigt. Finde ich gerade bei stärkeren/mehreren Gegner bescheiden, weil man dann seinen eigenen Zustand überhaupt nicht einschätzen kan und auch nicht sehen kann, welcher Gegner gerade am stärksten angeschlagen ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. August 2012)

Dawnguard gibt es jetzt auch für PC! 
Hoffentlich gibt es dann auch mehr Posts hier.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## AchtBit (3. August 2012)

Hab das REview gelesen und bin nicht sonderlich beindruckt. Vor allem 20Std Spielzeit(5 Std braucht man wahrscheinlich bis man VerBuggung vom Inhalt getrennt hat)für 20 Euro. Ne, da lass ich die Finger davon. Da das Hauptgame schon mehr Schein als Sein darstellt,  wird mit dem AddOn, aus einem Periphern auch kein Spektakulär, hervor gezaubert werden können.


----------



## KaterTom (3. August 2012)

Nach der Installation von Dawnguard gabs erstmal lange Gesichter bei mir und einigen anderen, denn das Spiel stürtzte kurz nach dem Start ab. Eine Überprüfung der Spieldateien durch Steam, in deren Folge 2 Dateien (eine davon 1,144 GB gross) erneut heruntergeladen wurden, schaffte aber Abhilfe. Nun läufts wieder wie es soll.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2012)

Seit ein paar Stunden am DLC dran, ich find's top


----------



## Whitetea (6. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Stunden am DLC dran, ich find's top


 
Geht mir genauso, endlich gibts in Skyrim  wieder was zu tun


----------



## MOD6699 (6. August 2012)

Ich warte noch 20 Euro sind mir zu teuer. Bin aber auch gespannt und wird sicherlich gekauft. Ist ja ein Pflichtkauf für das RPG des Jahres.


----------



## Papzt (6. August 2012)

Ich kauf es mir auch sobald ich wieder ne richtige Leitung habe. Soviel steht fest


----------



## Ion (6. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ct1668FUKs


So genial gemacht! Sry falls es schon vorhanden ist, ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut


----------



## jumpel (12. August 2012)

So, nach 9 Monaten wurde ich gerade ein Werwolf.

Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen: 
Wie verwandle ich mich und wie lange bzw. wie oft geht das?
Wenn ich geschlafen habe kommt die Meldung "Dein Bestienblut verhindert erholsamen Schlaf" 
wie das? Ich schlafe doch so gerne ;]


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

Uaaaahhh geil, hab eine ENB Version gefunden die gut aussieht und hammergeil läuft    
Btw hab nu Dawnguard, aber noch nicht angezockt. Stimmt es das es Armbrüste gibt?
Hier falls noch jemand interesse hat:
at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> (...)


 Ja, in Dawnguard gibt es Armbrüste. 
Und danke für den Link, ich schaue mir die Mod mal an.

Bei mir in Skyrim aktuell -> Bevor ich Dawnguard aktiviere, muss ich noch Zerstörung, Wiederherstellung, Alchemie und leichte Rüstung auf 100 bringen. Dann habe ich alle normalen(nicht-Dawnguard) Talente auf 100. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

Damn it. Seitdem Dawnguard nun drauf ist stürzt das Game regelmäßig ab... Blebit einfach stehen und nichts tut sich mehr :/


----------



## neflE (12. August 2012)

Hm also das Problem mit den Steamdaten hatte ich auch, aber sonst finde ich das DLC wirklich gut.(bin aber noch längst nicht durch)
Armbrüste machen spaß und die neuen Stimmen sind auch mal schön anzuhören


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2012)

Armbrüste? Können die Modder sie nicht da lassen wo sie hingehören?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Armbrüste? Können die Modder sie nicht da lassen wo sie hingehören?


 
Und wo gehören sie deiner Meinung nach hin?


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Armbrüste? Können die Modder sie nicht da lassen wo sie hingehören?


 
Muhahaha


----------



## mMn (13. August 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> So, nach 9 Monaten wurde ich gerade ein Werwolf.
> 
> Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen:
> Wie verwandle ich mich und wie lange bzw. wie oft geht das?
> ...



Also die Fähigkeit/Zauber müsste Bestiengestalt heißen und bei selbigen  zu finden. Verwandeln kannst du dich glaub ich alle 24h, aber keine  Ahnung für wie lange. Wenn man von Leichen frisst wird man geheilt und  die Zeit in der Werwolfgestalt verlängert sich.  Sobald einem  Werwolfblut durch die Adern fliesst erhält man nicht mehr den Bonus des schnelleren Levelns nachdem man geschlafen hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und wo gehören sie deiner Meinung nach hin?


 
Nicht an Arme!


----------



## Sasori (14. August 2012)

So ich bin nun bei den Gefährten alles fertig und nun bin ich ein Wölfchen, doch eigentlich, finde ich die Dunkle Bruderschaft viel Interessanter und als Dunkelelf wäre ich gerne ein Vampir, so die Frage....

Wie heile ich mein Werwolf sein?

Ich bin ein Held und habe die 4 weiteren Hexenköpfe weggeschmissen und dort wo sie seien sollten sind sie ncihtmehr, die Hexen liegen leider auch Kopflos in ihren Höhlen, so.... was tun?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. August 2012)

Gibt sicherlich ein Konsolen Befehl um sich x Hexenköpfe ins Inventar zu cheaten. Google einfach mal nach einen solchen Befehl.


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Alternativ die ID´s der Hexen raussuchen und sie dann vor dir spawnen lassen.


----------



## Sasori (14. August 2012)

einfach das komisch Häkchen neben der eins klicken -> ^ 

dann erscheint das Konsolenfenster und muss ich vor der ID ebenfalls ein ^ eingeben?


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> einfach das komisch Häkchen neben der eins klicken -> ^
> 
> dann erscheint das Konsolenfenster und muss ich vor der ID ebenfalls ein ^ eingeben?


 
Nein das ^ist nur dazu da um die Konsole zu öffnen und zu schliessen.


----------



## Sasori (14. August 2012)

Ich habe nun nach der komischen ID gesucht aber nichts gefunden nur Lösungswegen wen m,an die Köpfe hat.

Die ID finde ich so doch raus:

Konsole öffnen, auf die komische Hexe klicken, dann leuchtet die ID der Hexe auf und dann einfach wiederbelebungsbefehl und dazu diese ID eingeben und dann gehts wieder?


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Ich denke es sollte auch reichen wenn du einfach nur draufklickst und dann ressurect eingibst. Genauso funzt es ja auch mit dem unlock


----------



## Sasori (14. August 2012)

okay, eines noch (Sry bin lästig)

haben die blöden Hexen NPC's wieder einen Kopf oder rennen die Kopflos durch die Kante?


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> okay, eines noch (Sry bin lästig)
> 
> haben die blöden Hexen NPC's wieder einen Kopf oder rennen die Kopflos durch die Kante?


 
Eigentlich sollten sie dann wieder einen Kopf haben  Aber du könntest es auch einfach testen, das würde schneller gehen als hier zu fragen und lange auf eine Antwort zu warten


----------



## Munro22983 (15. August 2012)

Morgen!

Mal was anderes.. Bin auf Stufe 7 und ziemlich am Anfang.
Macht es eigentlich Sinn mich der Kayserlichen Armee anzuschließen oder ist es besser neutral zu bleiben?
Weiß zur Zeit nicht ob ich einfach der Hauptquest folge oder zwischendurch etwas anderes mache. Die große Freiheit in dem Spiel macht mir irgenwie zu schaffen


----------



## Papzt (15. August 2012)

Kannst dir aussuchen welcher Fraktion du dich anschließen willst. Im Bürgerkrieg gibt es die Kaiserlichen und die Sturmmäntel. An sich ist beides das gleiche. Für die kaiserlichen eroberst du am Ende Windhelm und für die anderen Einsamkeit. Ist dir über lassen welche Ideale dir zusagen. Man kann übrigens viel Gold während dieser Quests verdienrn


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2012)

Machts eigentlich einen Unterschied wo ich bin?
Bin fast überall beigetreten, kann aber problemlos von allen die Quests machen.
Kommt da irgendwann mal was das ich auch bei der Konkurrenz arbeite?


----------



## Papzt (15. August 2012)

Wenn du eine oder zwei Quests bei den Sturmmänteln machst sollte sich die Questreihe von den Kaiserlichen eigentlich nicht mehr spielen lassen
E: ach ist das herrlich, dass ich jetzt Pfeile schmieden kann  mal sehen wie die Missionen in Dawnguard so werden... Vampire oder Jäger?
E2: wenigstens glitzert man nicht als Vampir


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Machts eigentlich einen Unterschied wo ich bin?
> Bin fast überall beigetreten, kann aber problemlos von allen die Quests machen.
> Kommt da irgendwann mal was das ich auch bei der Konkurrenz arbeite?


 
Nee, du kannst alles tun und allen Organisationen beitreten, abgesehen vom "Bürgerkrieg"... stört auch keine Sau wenn du  



Spoiler



als Assassine den Kaiser abgemurkst hast


... das ist halt TES und nicht Gothic


----------



## coroc (18. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ... das ist halt TES und nicht Gothic


 Und das ist uch gut so


----------



## Whitetea (20. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine oder zwei Quests bei den Sturmmänteln machst sollte sich die Questreihe von den Kaiserlichen eigentlich nicht mehr spielen lassen
> E: ach ist das herrlich, dass ich jetzt Pfeile schmieden kann  mal sehen wie die Missionen in Dawnguard so werden... Vampire oder Jäger?
> E2: wenigstens glitzert man nicht als Vampir



Ich hab Jäger gewählt, weiß zwar nicht wie die Vampirquest verläuft aber der Fürst will ja den Himmel für immer verdunkeln und skyrim nur im dunkeln hatte ich kein bock drauf^^ (ka ob der Himmel wirklich für immer verdunkelt wird). Werd aber nochmal als Vampir spielen.


----------



## Papzt (20. August 2012)

Ja wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat sollte man auch beides probieren. Ich habe eine Münze geworfen


----------



## coroc (20. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Münze geworfen


 
Und sie ist auf der kante stehen geblieben


----------



## Papzt (20. August 2012)

Nope die Münze hat sich entscheiden:


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2012)

Hier habe gerade extrem schlecht werte in Skyrim !

Ich hatte mal wieder Lust drauf und ja habs an gemacht und meine cfg geladen und alles. Und auf einmal habe extrem schlecht FPS werte. 
Habe dabei gerade mal 2xMSAA+4xTrSSAA an. Als Treiber nutze ich dem 304.79Beta.

Edit: Es laufen gerade keine Mods sonder sonst was.


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2012)

Dreh mal das TrSSAA runter, das frisst an manchen Stellen so viel Leistung, wie normales SSAA (z.B. Wald + Gras)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2012)

TrSSAA frisst kaum Power !
Habe jetzt auch wieder Massig an mods drauf läuft alles kein plan warum das gestern ohne mods nicht ging


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. August 2012)

TrSSAA haut bei vielen Bäumen und Gras übelst rein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Jop habe kein plan an was es lagt jetzt habe ich wieder gute FPS werte !

Hier wer kennt sich von euch mit der ENB-Mods aus ?
Ich will diese Enb mod drauf hauen leider geht nix !
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Hier ich weiß nicht wer es schon gesehen hat aber das ist der HAMMER !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7dGsF_Og9E


----------



## coroc (28. August 2012)

Hahns gesehen, aber das erste mal wird ohne mods gezockt


----------



## Ion (30. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Jop habe kein plan an was es lagt jetzt habe ich wieder gute FPS werte !
> 
> Hier wer kennt sich von euch mit der ENB-Mods aus ?
> Ich will diese Enb mod drauf hauen leider geht nix !
> Opethfeldt6 ENB at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


 
Funktioniert sie bei dir nicht? Ich habe genau diese aktiv und bei mir kam das bei raus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-426.html#post4515069

Also ich finds hübsch, aber leider nur nachts. Am Tag ist alles schrecklich überstrahlt. Bin noch am testen.


----------



## sp01 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich überleg mir gerade ob ich es mir wider installier - hab Win neu aufgesetzt.
Da ich er abends, nach der Arbeit etwas zum zocken such, welche Rasse/klasse ist denn da gut geeignt?
WoW, ist mir auf dauer auch zu Eintönig - bzw, das neu Addon nicht das was ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## coroc (12. Oktober 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du machen willst.

Fernkämpfer; Dieb-->Waldelf, Argonier, Kajhiit
Nahkämpfer--> Nord, Ork, Rothwardone
Magier-->Bretone, Hochelf

Dunkelelfen ind meiner Meinung nach "Mix" Rassen, weil sie sich eigt´wntlich für alles eignen.

Wobeui man praktisch mit jder Rasse alles machen, kann, da die Grundfähigkeiten minimal unterschiesdlich und Mana usw gleichgroß sind


----------



## sp01 (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke, werd mir einen Nahkämpfer erstellen. Ist ja nur für zwischendurch, just4fun so zusagen.


----------



## Papzt (12. Oktober 2012)

Prinzipiell gehen alle Rassen für alles. es sind ja nur diese 5 Punkte...ich würde nach den Spezial skills gucken was dir da am meisten zusagt


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 

Ich hab ne kleine Frage: Kann man Wuuthraad (DIe Kriegsaxt von den Gefährten) nicht schärfen oder so? Bei mir geht das nicht. Obwohl ich bei anderen magischen gegenständen die Meldung bekomme, das mit Skill fehlt, erscheint die Axt nicht mal im Menu


----------



## Fexzz (19. Oktober 2012)

Ist in dem Sinne ja garkeine Waffe, sondern eher ein Questgegenstand. Wirklich lange wirst du die Axt nicht behalten^^


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2012)

Doch man kann sie dananch wieder nehmen. Mit dem Quest bin ich durch


----------



## Fexzz (19. Oktober 2012)

WTF! Verdammt  Gleich mal wiederholen


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2012)

Jepp. Würd ich auch empfehlen. Auf meine Frage weiß niemand ne Antwort??


----------



## Ion (19. Oktober 2012)

Nun, wenn sie nicht in der Liste ist, wirst du sie wohl auch nicht schärfen können.


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mir auch Skyrim kaufen. Es ist ja ein Steamspiel also kann ich auch über Steam kaufen. Meine fRage ist, kann ich auch alle Mods die so unterwegs sind benutzen auch wenn es auf Steam gekauft wurde? Meine nächste Frage: Bei Steam wird ein Hi Resolution Pack angeboten welches aber kostenlos ist und die Grafik verbessern soll. Lohnt das?


----------



## Primer (25. Oktober 2012)

Oha, ich habe da f...Rage und nicht Frage gelesen, war schon am grübeln was dich da so f*** aufregt

Natürlich kannst du alle Mods da draußen benutzen, denn jedes Skyrim wird ja an Steam gekettet, es geht quasi gar nicht anders. Das HD Pack lohnt durchaus, wobei die lohnenswerten Mods (etwa 2K) da schon wieder viele überschreiben. Schaden wird es dir bei einer GTX670 aber nicht.

Gibt übrigens ein eigenes MOD Thema dafür: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Placebo (25. Oktober 2012)

Zu 1: Ja, gibt ja extra den Steam Workshop für Mods, von anderen Seiten müssten Mods auch gehen.
Zu 2: Hab ich immer als Standard-Texturepack verwendet. Es gibt zwar Mods, die besser sind aber eventuell nicht alles abdecken. Dafür ist dann der DLC gut: Was die Mods nicht abdecken sieht damit immerhin besser als das Vanilla-Skyrim aus, alles andere wird einfach (automatisch) überschreiben (durch die Mod ersetzt).

Edit: verdammt, zu langsam


----------



## orca113 (25. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank ihr beiden. Habe es mir eben gekauft für 34€ bei Promarkt. Steam wollte 49€...

Freue mich drauf. Gleich nach der Spät!


----------



## Primer (25. Oktober 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Edit: verdammt, zu langsam


 
Einfach schneller schreiben

@orca
Na wenn du nun bereits ein gutes Jahr gewartet hast, dann hättest du dir Skyrim auch im Herbst- oder Weihnachtssale kaufen können. Ich vermute mal das es da für 24€ oder gar weniger angeboten wird. Ansonsten ist Steam natürlich genau bei der UVP, auf der Straße machen das aber nur die Halsabschneider vom Gamestop.


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Einfach schneller schreiben
> 
> @orca
> Na wenn du nun bereits ein gutes Jahr gewartet hast, dann hättest du dir Skyrim auch im Herbst- oder Weihnachtssale kaufen können. Ich vermute mal das es da für 24€ oder gar weniger angeboten wird. Ansonsten ist Steam natürlich genau bei der UVP, auf der Straße machen das aber nur die Halsabschneider vom Gamestop.


 
Ja, ich hatte es damals als es kam mal angezoggt bei einem Bekannten. Da war ich aber gerade erst mit Oblivion durch (so richtig durch).Hatte keinen Bock auf Skyrim und außerdem noch ne Freundin und Meisterschule. Jetzt bin ich alleine, Meister und der Winter steht vor der Tür. Da brauche ich wieder was langes, fantasy mäßiges und da kommt mir Skyrim gerade recht. Leider hatte ich es in ein paar Aktionen bei Steam verpasst. Aber ich finde die 34€ sind nicht zu teuer.

Gamestop ist eh

@T:

Kann einer ne Mod empfehlen wo meine Spielerin schon sehr hübsch ist? Also wo ich gar nicht lange erstellen muß? Also quasi wo meine Figur hübsch und attraktiv aussieht? Hatte ja oben erwähnt das ich Single bin 

Dann zusätzlich eine Sorgenfrei Mod die das ganze Game hübsch ausehen lässt? Natur und so.

Danke. Ich bin mit Mods noch nicht so Firm, und alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist nicht das was ich suche.Bei den Weibern meine ich. Da sind teilweise Spielstände dran usw. 

Wie ist der Mod Manager?


----------



## coroc (26. Oktober 2012)

Noch einer überzeugt 

Also, guck dir mal den Thread an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ert-von-frauen-und-bringt-neue-begleiter.html, da gibts was füpr die Frauen...Und im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html werden schöne Grafikmos empfohlen.

Was meiner Meinung nach reingehört, ist der Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community sowie das angepasste Menu: SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community, sowie die "gute" Weltkarte: A Quality World Map - With Roads at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2012)

Jo werde es mir nach der Schicht ansehen. Muß aber mal schauen ob es da echt nette Damen gibt die schon fertig sind. Bei Oblivion hatte ich nen coolen Typ der der Held war. Bei Skyrim soll es ne Heldin werden

Ist ein Gamepad gut zum zocken von Skyrim? Muß dazu sagen das ich Oblivion auf der Xbox gezoggt habe.


----------



## coroc (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß es nicht...Allerdings dürfte sich das Menu besser bedienen lassen...


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja das kommt mir schon ganz schön konsolig rüber


----------



## jupph (26. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man es gewohnt ist mit Gamepad zu spielen, geht das ziemlich gut. 
Ich bin dann aber aufgrund der Genauigkeit beim zielen wieder auf die Maus/Tastatur gewechselt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hey ich bin seit kurzem auch in Skyrim unterwegs wollte mal fragen ob man irgendwo legendäre Waffen oder Rüstungen findet.
Ich bin momentan LVL 50 und habe die Nachtigallen Rüstung. Komme eigentlich gut mit den Gegnern zurecht aber man will ja immer mehr als man hat.
Das Spiel macht auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß mit den ganzen Mods sieht es auch verdammt gut aus.


----------



## coroc (27. Oktober 2012)

Nein, legendäres Zeugs musst mit (mit dem Schmiedelevel 100) selbstschmieden


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Oktober 2012)

Geht recht gut mit Gamepad, spiele von Couch auf 46" Tv mit Ms Gamepad. Optimaler FullHd-Abstand von etwas unter 2 Meter - das hat was  .
Hätte aber eine Frage zu Mods und Patchs: Bekomme ich Probleme, wenn Steam automatisch das Spiel aktuallisiert? Also das die neue Version dann nicht mehr mit den Mods funktioniert und evtl. auch die Spielstände hinüber sind?


----------



## Primer (27. Oktober 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Nein, legendäres Zeugs musst mit (mit dem Schmiedelevel 100) selbstschmieden


 
Aber Vorsicht, das kann sich extrem auf die Balance auswirken! Mit dem Zeug ist man dann einfach übermächtig, zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung mit Level ~35. Andererseits hält man sich dann aber auch nicht bei jedem kleinen Drauger Pöbel 10 Minuten auf. Hat also seine Vor und Nachteile.



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Geht recht gut mit Gamepad, spiele von Couch auf 46" Tv mit Ms Gamepad. Optimaler FullHd-Abstand von etwas unter 2 Meter - das hat was  .
> Hätte aber eine Frage zu Mods und Patchs: Bekomme ich Probleme, wenn Steam automatisch das Spiel aktuallisiert? Also das die neue Version dann nicht mehr mit den Mods funktioniert und evtl. auch die Spielstände hinüber sind?


 
Du kannst das je deaktivieren. Wenig tief eingreifende Mods machen da aber keine Probleme(etwa Texturen). Bei sowas wie Sky UI kann das schon mal schief gehen, wobei ich da noch keine Probleme mit hatte.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2012)

KAnn man das aussehen seiner Figur auch im nachhineien nochmal ändern? Oder eventuell durch nen Mod eine andere Figur mit dem selben Spielstand...?


----------



## Placebo (27. Oktober 2012)

console öffnen, showracemenu
Sei aber damit vorsichtig, speicher auf jeden Fall davor und änder auf gar keinen Fall die Rasse, das wirft dir alle Skills durcheinander. Gesichtsänderungen sollten möglich sein, ohne Probleme.
So hab ich den Befehl erlebt, hier gibts noch etwas mehr: 


> *Note*: Using this command to alter one's race will reset skills  and health/magicka/stamina to default levels. This command can be safely  used to alter a character's appearance without causing any unwanted  side-effects as long as race is not changed. However, it should be noted  that upon completing your changes and choosing a name for your  character, all temporary active effects (such as Gift of Charity or  shrine blessings) will be removed. Racial resistances will no longer be  listed in Active Effects until the game is loaded from the main menu, at  which time racial resistances will be automatically reapplied.  Permanent active effects such as those from guardian stones or perks  will not be lost. Active effects granted from enchanted items will not  be listed until the items are re-equipped.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Das ich 10 Minuten mit einem Drauger Pöbel kämpfen muss ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert. Meistens habe ich gegen Magier leiden müssen aber mit ein wenig Überlegung war ich am Ende siegreich.

Meine Waffen machen jetzt mit LVL 50  ca 120DMG, eine lähmt die Gegner die andere entzieht HP. Einen Normalen Drachen zerschnitzel ich in 5 sec. Ich brauch jetzt nur eine Ultimative Rüstung. Momentan habe ich Schmiede LVL 60. Kann momentan Stahl schmieden und Magische Gegenstände verbessern. Habe noch alle Drachen Knochen sowie Schuppen in meiner Truhe aufbewahrt. Ich brauch aber zwei oder drei Talent Punkte um Schmiedekunst Drachen Rüstungsmäßig zu verbessern.


----------



## orca113 (28. Oktober 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> console öffnen, showracemenu
> Sei aber damit vorsichtig, speicher auf jeden Fall davor und änder auf gar keinen Fall die Rasse, das wirft dir alle Skills durcheinander. Gesichtsänderungen sollten möglich sein, ohne Probleme.
> So hab ich den Befehl erlebt, hier gibts noch etwas mehr:


 
Danke.

Yeah! ich habe gerade einen Drachen erschlagen!!!!!!

Habe ab und an einen Fehler. Meine Spielfigur verschwindet oder ist nur halb zu sehen. Manchmal sehe ich auch nur die Waffen herumlaufen. Auch schön ist wenn sich die Spielfigur "liegend" bewegt...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Oh man ich habe jetzt ein Problem. In Marakath musste ich eine Quest Reihe machen, bei der man einen Mord aufklären muss für jemand der am Schrein Talos steht. Nachdem ich alles herausgefunden habe sind Wachen da, die mich einsperren wollen. Ich habe mich aber für den Kampf entschieden, alle Wachen umgehauen aber es gibt Gegner die kann ich nicht Töten. Die stehen kurze Zeit später wieder auf und mögen mich nicht mehr.

Also habe ich mich aus dem Staub gemacht und die Quest der Dunklen Bruderschaft angefangen da muss ich optional in Windhelm eine Frau der Schild Familie beseitigen. Ich habe die Frau erledigt und auf ein mal kommt jemand die Treppe runter und ruft die Wachen. Ich bin jetzt aber sehr unzufrieden mit der Situation das ich gesucht werde. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die erste Quest in Marakath bei der ich den Mord aufklären soll, nicht etwas falsch gemacht habe. Ich kann mich aus der Situation nicht herausreden trotz Redekunst 100. Muss ich da etwa zwangläufig ins Gefängnis? 

Zweitens wie erledige ich eine Person am Besten ohne dabei erwischt zu werden.  Ich habe ja die Nachtigallen Rüstung mit den lautlosen Sneakers, brauch ich dafür etwa einen Dolch sind meine Schwerter zu laut?
Ich bräuchte jetzt eine schnelle Aufklärung da ich noch ein extra Savegame habe und überlege ob ich weiter machen soll oder Laden, um ins Gefängnis zu kommen.


----------



## coroc (28. Oktober 2012)

Du solltest in Markath in den Knast gehen, sonst verpasst du den besten Part vom Quest...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort .... dann lass ich mich mal verhaften.


----------



## Primer (28. Oktober 2012)

Du bekommst deine Ausrüstung nachher auch wieder^^
Jemanden "lautlos" erledigen geht eigentlich auch mit Schwert. Einfach schleichen und aufpassen das dich beim Schlag keiner sieht. Natürlich solltest du die Person mit einem Schlag übern Jordan Himmelsrand schicken

Was ich aber lustig finde. Alle umbringen ist ok. Wenn aber einer dafür sorgt das du gesucht wirst(weil er nicht sterben kann), wird erst mal nachgegrübelt was man jetzt am besten macht. Hauptsache keinen Fahndungslevel^^


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Was ich aber lustig finde. Alle umbringen ist ok. Wenn aber einer dafür sorgt das du gesucht wirst(weil er nicht sterben kann), wird erst mal nachgegrübelt was man jetzt am besten macht. Hauptsache keinen Fahndungslevel^^


 
Ich steck den Leuten die ich ungesehen töten will ein langsames Gift in die Tasche.


----------



## coroc (28. Oktober 2012)

das ist auch ne sehr lustige Methode^^

Ich muss mal Taschendiebstahl leveln


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Gift ist eine verdammt gute Idee 

Ich habe die Quest im Gefängnis jetzt beendet ging alles glatt. Danach habe ich mich an den optionalen Auftrags Mord gemacht die Frau ist die ganze Zeit durch Windhelm gelaufen vom Gasthaus zum Markt und dann wieder zurück.
Nach 6 in game Stunden habe ich der alten mit meinem Bogen den Rest gegeben, funktioniert auch ganz gut. 

Taschendiebstahl auf 100 finde ich sehr wichtig, da man nach dem Training beim Meister sich sein Gold wiederbeschaffen kann natürlich per Taschendiebstahl. Da kann man schon mal 10000 gold sparen. Ebenfalls steigt das gesamt LVL ziemlich schnell.


----------



## coroc (29. Oktober 2012)

Jepp. Das darf man aber nicht zu früh machen, denn Sonst verbessert man sich in Kampf-/Magiefertigkeiten kaum und ist unterlegen


----------



## Whitetea (29. Oktober 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Yeah! ich habe gerade einen Drachen erschlagen!!!!!!
> 
> Habe ab und an einen Fehler. Meine Spielfigur verschwindet oder ist nur halb zu sehen. Manchmal sehe ich auch nur die Waffen herumlaufen. Auch schön ist wenn sich die Spielfigur "liegend" bewegt...


 
Wenn du das Addon Dawnguard hast kannst du ohne Konsolenbefehle dein Aussehn ändern.


----------



## Primer (29. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich steck den Leuten die ich ungesehen töten will ein langsames Gift in die Tasche.


 

Trick 17 also....aber für Gift bin ich zu wenig Frau
Allerdings hätte ich auch gar nicht gewusst das man Leute so vergiften kann, dachte das geht nur über die Klinge.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein eigener Skill, hat sich aber schon ausgezahlt.
Bei den Mordaufträgen der dunklen Bruderschaft kann man so in aller Öffentlichkeit ohne viel Aufwand Leute umbringen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Wenn du das Addon Dawnguard hast kannst du ohne Konsolenbefehle dein Aussehn ändern.


 
Das habe ich noch nicht. Habe gerade angefangen. Meinen ersten Drachen erledigt und ein paar Quests gemacht. Dawnguard hole ich aber sicher! Skyrim ist geil!

Edit.: ich bin gerade in Weißlauf und erledige da so ein paar Quests, jetzt ist da eine dabei da muß ich sehr weit nach oben links auf der Karte. Auf dem Weg dorthin hängt mir jetzt ein Drache an der Hose. Der hat Eisatem... gehe jetzt mal davon aus das ich es gar nicht probieren soll (Level 7) den kalt zu stellen? Oder wie sehe ich das ?
Was hat es mit dem auf sich?


----------



## Primer (29. Oktober 2012)

Weit, oben links auf der Karte
Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe bist du direkt neben Wißlauf den Berg hoch um mit der wieder beschafften Kralle das "Geheimnis" zu lüften? Da trifft man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (man könnte ja wo anders hin gehen) seinen zweiten Drachen (der erste kommt im Auftakt vor), gehört auch glaube zur Hauptquest. Ist aber nicht gerade oben links auf der Karte. Oben links auf der Karte ist Einsamkeit und das is locker ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde Fußmarsch. Jedenfalls Leveln die Drachen wie fast alle Gegner mit, auch wenn sie sicher nicht ganz so einfach klein zu kriegen sind. Versuche einfach die Umgebung zu nutzen und renne in die nächste Stadt, da kämpft der Pöbel nämlich mit.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2012)

Habe ihn erledigt. Sehr schlau: habe ein paar Mammuts und Riesen mitmachen lassen

Rest mit dem Bogen. Habe seine Seele aufgenommen aber keinen neuen Schrei. Warum?

Der Ort wo ich hin muß ist noch weiter als Einsamkeit.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst einen Schrei nur mit der Seele aktivieren. Um Schreie zu lernen musst du die Worte finden. Bei den Graubärten bekommst du welche. Sonst findet man welche als leuchtende Schriftzeichen an den Wänden in verschiedenen Dungeons.


----------



## Primer (30. Oktober 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Der Ort wo ich hin muß ist noch weiter als Einsamkeit.



Also doch am Kartenrand^^
Klang für mich eher nach dieser einen Quest, aber egal. Ist das zufällig die wo du den Sohn auf den Fängen der Talmor befreien musst? Dann kannst du dir den Weg durchaus sparen, weil man vor deren Festung erst mal nicht weiterkommt. Ich habe die Quest bis heute nicht gelöst, da ich nicht weiß wies weitergeht(außer man metzelt sich duech).


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst auf der Rückseite von der Anlage ein Schloss knacken und in den Keller schleichen.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ja, es ist die Quest.

Nochmal, jetzt habe ich ja die Seele. Sehe ich jetzt das Wort irgendwo dann kann ich nen neuen Schrei? Oder habe ich die Seele umsonst aufgenommen?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst mit der Taste Tab und dann unter Magie sehen welche Magie dir zur Verfügung steht, ebenfalls kannst du auch deine Schreie sehen. Wenn du einen neuen Schrei gelernt hast brauchst du die Drachenseele um diesen zu aktivieren. Zu Beginn hat man nur einen Schrei, weitere bekommt man bei den Graubärten (Quest) oder findet man in Dungeons. Eine Drachenseele aufzunehmen ist ganz normal und später braucht man diese dann um neue Schreie zu aktivieren oder zu verbessern.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2012)

Aber in meinem Fall habe ich nun zuerst die Seele aufgenommen aber keinen Schrei bekommen bzw gelernt. Wenn ich nun einen lerne ist dann dieser neue Schrei automatisch aktviert da ich ja nun schon eine weitere Seel eingeatmet habe?


----------



## Primer (31. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du kannst auf der Rückseite von der Anlage ein Schloss knacken und in den Keller schleichen.


 
Aha danke. Ich bin zwar glaube einmal drumherum gelatscht, aber nen Eingang ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Na prima, da kann ich endlich mal eine QuestLog Leiche beseitigen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. Oktober 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber in meinem Fall habe ich nun zuerst die Seele aufgenommen aber keinen Schrei bekommen bzw gelernt. Wenn ich nun einen lerne ist dann dieser neue Schrei automatisch aktviert da ich ja nun schon eine weitere Seel eingeatmet habe?


 

Drachenseelen benötigst du zum aktivieren der einzelnden Wörter, diese findest du nur auf alten Steintafeln und kannst du dann im Magiebildschirm unter "Schreie" aktivieren, was dich eine Seele kostet.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja das verstehe ich aber geht das auch wenn man zuerst die Seele hat und dann erst nen Schrei findet?


----------



## coroc (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja...Die Seelen werden "gespeichert" und du kannsr diese bei Bedarf für schreie Verbrauchen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt übrigens eine mMn unheimlich sinnvolle Mod, mit der man mit Drachenseelen auch Talente kaufen kann - dann hat man wenigstens was vom fleißig Drachenjagen.


----------



## coroc (31. Oktober 2012)

Und wie heißt die? ICh wär auch dran intressiert


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier: Spend Dragon Souls For Perks at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Bzw. hier, auf deutsch: Spend Dragon Souls For Perks - german - deutsch at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## orca113 (1. November 2012)

Das heißt Drachenseele -> Talent... Gibt es denn soooo viele Drachen? Oh je, die armen Tiere... Haltet mich jetzt nich für nen Warmduscher, aber hallo?!,ich Level 7 und Drachen erledigt,ganz alleine, ohne Pöbel aus der nächsten Stadt...nur durch Geschicktheit?...
Aber @Maxwolf, guter Hinweis!
@ coroc, ja, das wollte ich wissen!


----------



## coroc (1. November 2012)

Das klappt schon, die werden mit dem Level noch schwerer...


----------



## Whitetea (2. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens eine mMn unheimlich sinnvolle Mod, mit der man mit Drachenseelen auch Talente kaufen kann - dann hat man wenigstens was vom fleißig Drachenjagen.


 
Dann kann man auch gleich über die Konsole Perks setzen!
Diese Mod kommt meiner Meinung nach cheaten gleich.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2012)

Hallo, ich habe in Weißlauf eine Gefährtin bekommen. Die war aber auf einmal weg. Verschwinden die einfach irgendwann oder habe ich durch falsches klicken sie irgendwo warten lassen. wo finde ich heraus wo die ist? Die konnte ganz gut kämpfen.


----------



## coroc (2. November 2012)

Du meinst Lydia?

Die taucht nach drei Tagen in der Drachenfeste, oder falls du schon das HAus hast, in deinem HAus auf


----------



## DerpDerpington (2. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch gleich über die Konsole Perks setzen!
> Diese Mod kommt meiner Meinung nach cheaten gleich.



Ich finde das mit den Drachenseelen aber auch ziemlich sinnvoll. Ob mans nun cheaten nennt oder nicht. In Singleplayer Games kann imo jeder cheaten wie er will, um sich das Spiel so spaßig wie möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Du meinst Lydia?
> 
> Die taucht nach drei Tagen in der Drachenfeste, oder falls du schon das HAus hast, in deinem HAus auf



JA genau die meine ich. Haus habe ich keins. Ich spare noch. Oder eventuell "gewinne" ich ja ein Haus bei einer Quest. Die Sturmmäntel die nen Aufstand machen wollen, das ist aber eine Nebenquest? Habe das zumindest noch bei Sonstiges. Falls das nämlich ein riesen Brimborium wird warte ich mit dieser Quest noch.


----------



## coroc (2. November 2012)

Dann wird Lydia im Schloß sein 

Also, mit den Sturmmänteln wirds noch nen größerer Akt, allerdings gibts sowas in der Art auch von Kaiserlichen


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2012)

Ok dann suche ich mir ein paar neue Quests. Gibt's an einem Punkt der Hauptquest den Umstand das man manche Nebensachen nicht mehr machen kann?


----------



## coroc (3. November 2012)

Nein, du kannst selbst nachdem du mnache Städte eingenommen hast, kannst du selbst Kopfgeld quests fortsetzten, sowa sits ir nicht bekannt....Das einzige was mir jetzt mir einfällt, ist, dass man sich nicht für die Kaiserlcihen entscheiden kann, wenn man auf seiten der Sturmmäntel kämpft(was klar ist) und dass man sich zwischen Klingen und Graubärten entscheiden muss


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

In welchem Dungeon benötige ich die Klaue von Birna in Winterfeste?


----------



## coroc (4. November 2012)

KP...Ich glaub da hängt was mit Gauldurs Amulett dra, welche Klaue war das genau?


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

Mh also es war die Korallendrachenklaue. KP wo die gebraucht wird. 
Was mache ich mit Drachenschuppen und Knochen?


----------



## coroc (4. November 2012)

Du kannst Schmieden auf 100 skillen und dann eine Drachenknochen (Schwer) oder eine Drachenschuppen (Leicht) Rüstung schmieden


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst Schmieden auf 100 skillen und dann eine Drachenknochen (Schwer) oder eine Drachenschuppen (Leicht) Rüstung schmieden



Und gutes Design?

Also bei dem Korallenkrallending stimmt was nicht. Es ist wohl die richtige Kralle aber die Tür geht nicht auf.


----------



## coroc (4. November 2012)

wo denn?

Das Design ist katastrphal...


Ich hätt auch ne Frage:

Wo find ich nen Hochelfen, den ich (unbemerkt!) umbringen kann?


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> wo denn?
> 
> Das Design ist katastrphal...
> 
> ...



Also Hochelf weiß ich nicht. Aber in den Städten sind die ja nicht unbemerkt kalt zu machen. Gift in die Tasche auch in einer Stadt müsste doch gehen?

Also ich habe das Problem mit der Tür in Yngolhügelgrab.


----------



## Primer (4. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Das Design ist katastrphal...



Und das ist noch untertrieben. Es ist eigentlich Schade das die beste Rüstung im Spiel so derart bescheiden ausschaut. Da fällt mir gerade ein mal bei Nexus zu schauen, da hat doch bestimmt schon jemand dran rumgebastelt.



orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Problem mit der Tür in Yngolhügelgrab.


 
Wie bekommt man nur solch einen Namen vom Spiel in den Browser, ich würder das nicht mehr zusammen bekommen^^
Da muss man glaube irgend sonen Helm aufheben, dann geht das Tor auf. Google am besten mal danach. Notfalls hilft die Konsole.


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2012)

Ja also da scheint sich das Interenet nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Außerdem ist in diesem Dungeon und mit allem drum herum der Bugteufel im Boot. Inzwischen habe ich es. Die Symbole waren nicht gut zu erkennen. Desweiteren, sind die User im Netz strittig was es dort genau zu holen gibt. Die einen sagen einen Questgegenstand, die anderen nen Schrei und wieder andere sagen eben Helm. Es gibt aber auch einen Helm den man besorgen muß. Man bekommt den Auftrag dazu auch wohl zweimal.... Buggy... bei mir war es echt ein Helm es war ein ganz normaler Helm der etwas verzaubert ist.


----------



## Primer (4. November 2012)

Its Magic^^


----------



## sp01 (5. November 2012)

Bei mir war es ein Schrei, wenn wir vom selben reden.


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2012)

sp01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war es ein Schrei, wenn wir vom selben reden.



Ein Schrei war es dort ganz sicher nicht. Das kann nicht sein weil in diesem Grab kein Schrei vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Whitetea (5. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja also da scheint sich das Interenet nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Außerdem ist in diesem Dungeon und mit allem drum herum der Bugteufel im Boot. Inzwischen habe ich es. Die Symbole waren nicht gut zu erkennen. Desweiteren, sind die User im Netz strittig was es dort genau zu holen gibt. Die einen sagen einen Questgegenstand, die anderen nen Schrei und wieder andere sagen eben Helm. Es gibt aber auch einen Helm den man besorgen muß. Man bekommt den Auftrag dazu auch wohl zweimal.... Buggy... bei mir war es echt ein Helm es war ein ganz normaler Helm der etwas verzaubert ist.


 
Um die Bugs aus Skyrim zu entfernen kann ich dir den Mod "Skyrim Directors Cut" empfehlen. Diese Mod ist die deutsche Übersetzung des Unofficial Skyrim Patch.
Skyrim - Director's Cut - Scharesoft.de


----------



## Menthe (5. November 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Und das ist noch untertrieben. Es ist eigentlich Schade das die beste Rüstung im Spiel so derart bescheiden ausschaut. Da fällt mir gerade ein mal bei Nexus zu schauen, da hat doch bestimmt schon jemand dran rumgebastelt.


 
Ist nicht die Daedra Rüstung besser? Als ich das letzte mal gespielt hab wars glaub noch so


----------



## coroc (5. November 2012)

Nein, issie nicht, oder die geben sich praltisch nix....


----------



## D00msday (6. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> wo denn?
> 
> Das Design ist katastrphal...
> 
> ...


 
So ziemlich im Norden der Karte laufen immer Thalmor-Patroullien auf den Wegen herum. Da trifft man nie den falschen Hochelfen


----------



## D00msday (6. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Nein, issie nicht, oder die geben sich praltisch nix....


 
Es gibt nur eine beste Rüstung


----------



## D00msday (6. November 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den Drachenseelen aber auch ziemlich sinnvoll. Ob mans nun cheaten nennt oder nicht. In Singleplayer Games kann imo jeder cheaten wie er will, um sich das Spiel so spaßig wie möglich zu gestalten.


 
Drachenseelen werden eh sinnlos, sobald man zum Berggipfel kann. Eine andere Daseinsberechtigung haben Drachen dann nicht mehr. Von daher eine sinnvolle Mod. Jeder der rumweint von wegen Cheat bla bla cheatet selbst, wie der Typ der dir geschrieben hatte. Und sei es nur BF3 spielen, da ist das ganze Spiel ein Cheat (Gesundheitsregeneration von Spielern und Fahrzeugen, Teambeschuss aus, Ausrüstung über eine Hand voll Punkte etc.). Sogar Frauen spielen da gut und das heißt schon was


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2012)

Welchen Berggipfel meinst du jetzt? (Bitte in einen Spoiler setzen, falls jemand noch nicht so weit ist)
Naja, ob sinnvoll oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Cheat oder nicht muss auch jeder selbst entscheiden, ich werd mir den Mod erstmal nicht installieren. Gerade weil ich denke, dass die bisher "maximalen" Talente noch ganz ausreichend sind. Ein bisschen individuell sollte der Char auch noch außerhalb des Aussehens sein.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. November 2012)

Ich bin gerade auf dem Berggipfel. Heißt das ich habe jetzt alle Schreie? 
Ich bin jetzt lvl 52 und finde das es keine Herausforderung mehr gibt habe ich evtl zu schnell mein LVL erhöht? 
Ich meine mit schleichen 16x Schaden da haut es den Besten Drachen oder Riesen mit einem Schlag zu Brei.


----------



## coroc (7. November 2012)

Naja...Hast du noch Quests offen? Das Problem hab ich auch 

Ich hab mir erstmal Dawnguard geholt...


----------



## sp01 (7. November 2012)

Dawenguard werd ich mir nicht hohlen. Zumindest was ich im Trailer gesehen hab, kann ich auch D3   spielen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. November 2012)

so, nach ewig langer abstinenz gerade dawnguard und heartfire gekauft.


----------



## Whitetea (7. November 2012)

sp01 schrieb:


> Dawenguard werd ich mir nicht hohlen. Zumindest was ich im Trailer gesehen hab, kann ich auch D3   spielen.


 
Was hat bitte Dawnguard mit Diablo zu tun?

*Meiner Meinung* nach sind die Addons mit zusätzlichen Quests ein Muss, für jeden der in Himmelsrand nicht genug bekommen kann.
Achja und das DLC war für mich jeden Cent wert.

@ Stimpi: Geht mir ähnlich. Bin Level 58 mit Verzauberungs- und Schmiedekunst auf max, trage Schwere Rüstung + zwei Einhänder oder Bogen. Wenn ich das Spiel nicht auf Master (ist glaub die höchste Schwierigkeit, bitte berichtigen wenn ich mich vertan hab) spiele ist es mir viel zu leicht^^.


----------



## coroc (7. November 2012)

Naja...So extrem ist es bei mir nicht, bin allerdings "erst" Level 40. 

Bin mit ein- und Zweihändigen Waffen und Schwerer Rüstung ein Meister, allerdings ist meine Magie sehr schlecht

@white: addon läuft bis jetzt


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2012)

Moin!

*kleines Update*

- Hearthfire hinzugefügt
- Dragonborn hinzugefügt
- Skyrim Premium Edition hinzugefügt


----------



## Whitetea (7. November 2012)

D00msday schrieb:


> Jeder der rumweint von wegen Cheat bla bla cheatet selbst, wie der Typ der dir geschrieben hatte.


 
Was manche Leute hier für ne Sch*** abgeben. Lies erstmal richtig bevor du hier sowas schreibst! 
Ich werd doch meine Meinung noch kund geben dürfen!!! Und cheaten ist das Letzte! Was macht ein Spiel für einen Spaß wenn man von jetzt auf gleich alles hat? Und die Bedeutung des Cheatens ist dir anscheinend auch nicht bekannt.

Achja und BTW braucht man die Drachenseelen das ganze Spiel über um die Schreie bzw. die Wörter eines Schreis freizuschalten! Und wenn man bei den Graubärten (Hoch Hrothgar) angekommen ist und jemand denkt die Seelen wären aufeinmal nutzlos liegt vollends falsch.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Was manche Leute hier für ne Sch*** abgeben. Lies erstmal richtig bevor du hier sowas schreibst!
> Ich werd doch meine Meinung noch kund geben dürfen!!! Und cheaten ist das Letzte! Was macht ein Spiel für einen Spaß wenn man von jetzt auf gleich alles hat? Und die Bedeutung des Cheatens ist dir anscheinend auch nicht bekannt.
> 
> Achja und BTW braucht man die Drachenseelen das ganze Spiel über um die Schreie bzw. die Wörter eines Schreis freizuschalten! Und wenn man bei den Graubärten (Hoch Hrothgar) angekommen ist und jemand denkt die Seelen wären aufeinmal nutzlos liegt vollends falsch.




Jungs bleibt locker... fangt bitte keinen Stress an. Lasst uns lieber weiter einander helfen.

Zum Beispiel mir als noob: Wie ist das, gerade Level 10 und ich habe schon einiges an Kram. Wo kann ich den Kram lagern? Haus habe ich keins... Aber wo ist es denn günstig zu Lagern oder am besten?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:
			
		

> Was manche Leute hier für ne Sch*** abgeben. Lies erstmal richtig bevor du hier sowas schreibst!
> Ich werd doch meine Meinung noch kund geben dürfen!!! Und cheaten ist das Letzte! Was macht ein Spiel für einen Spaß wenn man von jetzt auf gleich alles hat? Und die Bedeutung des Cheatens ist dir anscheinend auch nicht bekannt.
> 
> Achja und BTW braucht man die Drachenseelen das ganze Spiel über um die Schreie bzw. die Wörter eines Schreis freizuschalten! Und wenn man bei den Graubärten (Hoch Hrothgar) angekommen ist und jemand denkt die Seelen wären aufeinmal nutzlos liegt vollends falsch.



Level 68, alle Schreie und geschätzte 20-30 Drachenseelen über, find die Mod eig ganz praktisch für diesen Fall


----------



## Whitetea (7. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel mir als noob: Wie ist das, gerade Level 10 und ich habe schon einiges an Kram. Wo kann ich den Kram lagern? Haus habe ich keins... Aber wo ist es denn günstig zu Lagern oder am besten?


 
Am Besten kaufst du dir das Haus in Weißlauf "Brisenheim" kostet grade mal 6000 Gold. Aber da würd ich noch gar nicht so viel lagern. Lieber so schnell wie möglich nach Einsamkeit und da das Haus gekauft, nachdem du Thane geworden bist. In diesem Haus kannst du dir nämlich alles einrichten, wie z.B. Alchilabor und Verzaubertisch. Am sinnvollsten ist wenn du dir dann ein Haus als Hauptanlaufstelle aussuchst, damit du nicht ständig am reisen bist^^. Ich hab damals den Fehler gemacht in Brisenheim alle meinen Plunder abzulegen und jetzt find ich die Lust nicht alles ins andere Haus zu schaffen. 

Ob man z.B. die ganzen Items auch in irgendeiner Kiste lagern kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Ob man z.B. die ganzen Items auch in irgendeiner Kiste lagern kann weiß ich nicht.



Kann man schon, allerdings besteht die Chance, dass das Zeug verschwindet


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2012)

Ok danke, also komme ich um Eigentum nicht herum.


----------



## Whitetea (7. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok danke, also komme ich um Eigentum nicht herum.


 
Nicht das ich wüsste. Aber Gold bekommst du eh ohne Ende.


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. November 2012)

Spiel einfach die Diesbesgilde und die Dunkle Bruderschaft, Gold hast du danach erstmal genug.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. November 2012)

Irgendwie kackt mein Skyrim immer gleich nach dem ersten Introvideo ab. Keine Ahnung wieso^^ Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## coroc (7. November 2012)

Hast du Dawnguard, Hearthfire oder so installiert?

Wenn ja, guck dir das an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/244533-dawnguard-da-spiel-schmiert-ab.html


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Spiel einfach die Diesbesgilde und die Dunkle Bruderschaft, Gold hast du danach erstmal genug.


 
Ok mich würde (nur ein Tipp) die dunkle Bruderschaft interessieren. Wo ist die aktiv? Nur ein Tipp.


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok mich würde (nur ein Tipp) die dunkle Bruderschaft interessieren. Wo ist die aktiv? Nur ein Tipp.


 

In Windhelm versucht der junge Arettino die dunkle Bruderschaft zu rufen, vielleicht wirst du dort fündig.

Die Quest hast du vermutlich eh im Log.

LG


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2012)

Äh ah, ok  Danke 

Die fand ich schon bei Oblivion cool. Da war ich damals Chef


----------



## coroc (7. November 2012)

Geh mal nach Windhelm 

Dort gibts Gerüchte über einen Jungen. Mehr nicht


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Geh mal nach Windhelm
> 
> Dort gibts Gerüchte über einen Jungen. Mehr nicht


 
Ja Danke, fliege es mal an. Nochwas zu dem Haus. so wie ich das rauslese und wenn ich gerne Eigentum hätte (ingame) dann sollte ich mir Heartfire antuen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. November 2012)

du kannst auch ohne heartfire häuser kaufen und ausbauen. unbedingt notwendig ist es nicht.


----------



## coroc (7. November 2012)

Allerdings kannst du mit Heartfire dein Eigenes Haus desigenen. Das kannst du ohne es nicht, wenn du es nur zum Lagern brauchst, reicht Brisenheim in Weißlauf locker


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2012)

Na egal, ich schaue es mir am WE mal an. Eventuell kaufe ich mir Hearthfire.


----------



## Whitetea (8. November 2012)

Du bekommst im Laufe des Spiels einen Brief der dunklen Bruderschaft. Mich hatte damals ein Anhänger der Bruderschaft versucht zu töten und dieser trug den Auftrag mich umzubringen dabei. Wenn man den Brief/Aufrag lootet und liest erhält man die Startquest für die dunkle Bruderschaft.

Ich würde aber empfehlen die Hauptquest erst durchzuspielen und dann alle Nebenquest + Fraktion zu questen.


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. November 2012)

Huhu, mal eine Frage zwischendurch. Ich habe mir die Annael als Begleiter durch eine Mod eingefügt. Dann hab ich ihr ein schönes, weißes, kurzes Kleid zum Tragen gegeben. Jetzt sehe ich ja etwas mehr von ihren Beinen und vom Dekolté und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie ja ganz schön schmutzige Haut hat.
Kann man Schmutz bei NPCs irgendwie entfernen, durch einen Konsolenbefehl oder eine Mod oder so?


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2012)

Ich würd einen Texturemod nehmen wo die Haut glatt gebügelt wurde.
DIMONIZED UNP female body oder Calientes Female Body Mod Big Bottom Edition


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber empfehlen die Hauptquest erst durchzuspielen und dann alle Nebenquest + Fraktion zu questen.


Was für einen Sinn soll das haben?


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> DIMONIZED UNP female body


 
Ok, davon hab ich auch schon gelesen. Dann werde ich das mal testen.
Danke


----------



## Whitetea (8. November 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn soll das haben?


 
Der große Skyrim Anfängerguide: Skyrim für Einsteiger - Aquariumterror.de


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Der große Skyrim Anfängerguide: Skyrim für Einsteiger - Aquariumterror.de


 und wo geht nun aus diesem ominösen guide dessen letztes update nach eigenenem angaben am 20.01.2012 getätigt wurde vor, das man doch zuerst das hauptspiel durchdaddeln soll?
es macht doch kaum einen unterschied ob man erst das eine oder das andere macht. 
ich spiel in alle möglichen richtungen, wenns zu schwer wird mach ich eben etwas anderes weiter. auswahl gibts ja satt und reichlich.


----------



## Whitetea (8. November 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> und wo geht nun aus diesem ominösen guide dessen letztes update nach eigenenem angaben am 20.01.2012 getätigt wurde vor, das man doch zuerst das hauptspiel durchdaddeln soll?
> es macht doch kaum einen unterschied ob man erst das eine oder das andere macht.
> ich spiel in alle möglichen richtungen, wenns zu schwer wird mach ich eben etwas anderes weiter. auswahl gibts ja satt und reichlich.


 
*"1. Was ist eigentlich Ziel des Spiels?*

 Einfache Antwort: der Weg.   Es gibt in Skyrim zwar eine  Hauptquest - an deren Ende Du gegen Deathwing... äääh... Alduin, den  bösen Weltenzerstörer, kämpfst - das macht jedoch nur die Spitze des  Inhalts-Eisberges von Skyrim aus. Tatsächlich solltest du sogar zuerst  die Hauptquest erledigen, um für die zahllosen anderen Quests besser  gerüstet zu sein.
Das Maximal-Level in Skyrim liegt bei Stufe 81,  dieses kannst Du aber theoretisch auch erreichen, ohne eine einzige  Quest zu machen - nur in dem Du Monster tötest und dadurch deine  Fähigkeiten steigerst."

Aber jeder wie er mag. Schreib ja niemandem vor wie er zu zocken hat 

Edit: Achja und in diesem "ominösen" Guide stehen schöne Tipps drin. Ich fand ihn damals sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. November 2012)

eben, der verlinkte inhalt gibt am ende auch nur das wieder was jemand für sich selbst am besten findet. ich find persönlich das man sich da nicht reinreden lassen sollte. skyrim ist so schön offen, wär doch schade wenn man da nach ner bestimmten linie spielt, die man irgendwo vorgekaut bekommt. ich bin jetzt auf level 11, habe also nach meiner abstinenz wieder neu begonnen und scheitere sang und klanglos am dawnguardaddon. mach ich eben so lange diebesgilde, denn das ist derzeit ja noch recht einfach. wenns schwerer wird mach ich was anderes und dazu gehört irgendwann auch ganz sicher die hauptquest. einen vorteil darin etwas nach bestimmter reihenfolge zu spielen sehe ich nicht. eher im gegenteil, wer sich zu sehr auf eine richtung versteift, dürfte später für all die anderen dinge viel zu stark sein, was das spiel zu einfach macht und somit die motivation raubt. das würde dann zumindest mit meiner motivation passieren.

edit//
hat jemand eine ahnung was mit sounds of skyrim passiert ist? gibts da ne vernünftige alternative dazu, die am besten nicht aus unzähligen einzelmods besteht?


----------



## Whitetea (8. November 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> eben, der verlinkte inhalt gibt auch nur das wieder was jemand für sich selbst am besten findet. ich find persönlich das man sich da nicht reinreden lassen sollte. skyrim ist so schön offen, wär doch schade wenn man da nach ner bestimmten linie spielt, die man irgendwo vorgekaut bekommt.


 
Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! Wie gesagt möchte auf keinen Fall jemandem reinreden oder ihn gar zwingen wie er sich in Himmelsrand zu verhalten hat . Ich hab damals die Hauptquest als erstes gespielt, um das Game erstmal kennenzulernen und schlecht ist dieser Weg nicht. Hab heute immernoch wahnsinnig Spaß mit meinem ersten Char durch die Gegend zu springen und die ganzen Nebenquests zu machen^^. Die Langzeitmotivation lässt dann aber doch ein wenig nach wenn man von jeder Fraktion der "Boss" ist und die Hauptquest durch hat.
Hatte mich beim Release von Dawnguard so gefreut wieder was zu tun zu bekommen und wenn Dragonborn raus kommt wird es auch wieder sofort gekauft .


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2012)

Hallo, ich mache es so, das ich die HQ angefangen habe, dann Nebenmissionen. Jetzt heute oder Wochenende wieder HQ und dann immer so.


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. November 2012)

Wenn ihr einen Zerstörungsmagier spielt, wie spielt ihr ihn dann?
Habt ihr dann auf beiden Händen den gleichen Spell um mehr Schaden zu machen oder nutzt ihr sowas wie diese verstärkte Haut oder Heilung um nicht immer gleich umgerotzt zu werden?
Außerdem, verzaubert ihr lieber etwas stärkere Rüstung oder nehmt ihr lieber die (mit Abstand am besten verazuberte?!) Robe von der Akademie?
Ich habe so dass Problem, dass ich nicht auf den leichtesten 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden spielen möchte und mit Zerstörungszaubern auf beiden Händen sowie lediglich einer Robe mit standart Verzauberung durchaus bei einem Pfeil von einem stärkeren Gegner umkippe.

Bitte um Tipps


----------



## Whitetea (8. November 2012)

DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen Zerstörungsmagier spielt, wie spielt ihr ihn dann?
> Habt ihr dann auf beiden Händen den gleichen Spell um mehr Schaden zu machen oder nutzt ihr sowas wie diese verstärkte Haut oder Heilung um nicht immer gleich umgerotzt zu werden?
> Außerdem, verzaubert ihr lieber etwas stärkere Rüstung oder nehmt ihr lieber die (mit Abstand am besten verazuberte?!) Robe von der Akademie?
> Ich habe so dass Problem, dass ich nicht auf den leichtesten 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden spielen möchte und mit Zerstörungszaubern auf beiden Händen sowie lediglich einer Robe mit standart Verzauberung durchaus bei einem Pfeil von einem stärkeren Gegner umkippe.
> ...


 

Hier mal ein paar Skillungen und Tipps dazu Skyrim-Skillungen: 7 Builds, die du kennen solltest | Gameplorer.de


----------



## Placebo (8. November 2012)

DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen Zerstörungsmagier spielt, wie spielt ihr ihn dann?
> Habt ihr dann auf beiden Händen den gleichen Spell um mehr Schaden zu machen oder nutzt ihr sowas wie diese verstärkte Haut oder Heilung um nicht immer gleich umgerotzt zu werden?
> Außerdem, verzaubert ihr lieber etwas stärkere Rüstung oder nehmt ihr lieber die (mit Abstand am besten verazuberte?!) Robe von der Akademie?
> Ich habe so dass Problem, dass ich nicht auf den leichtesten 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden spielen möchte und mit Zerstörungszaubern auf beiden Händen sowie lediglich einer Robe mit standart Verzauberung durchaus bei einem Pfeil von einem stärkeren Gegner umkippe.
> ...


 Meine Strategie war (bei Zauberleveln >90): In die Gegnermassen rennen, möglichst viele mitnehmen -> Unverwundbarkeits-Darchenschrei -> Massenlähmung -> Eissturm -> Zweihänder auspacken 
Magier ist am Schwersten zu spielen in Skyrim, hatte auch mit dieser Combo wenig Chancen gegen richtig starke Drachen  (wenn man nicht das extrem schlechte Balancing bei Verzauberung und Schmied ausnutzen will)


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Hast du Dawnguard, Hearthfire oder so installiert?
> 
> Wenn ja, guck dir das an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/244533-dawnguard-da-spiel-schmiert-ab.html


 
Nein, aber danke für den Link. Ich schau mir das mal an. Das mit dem Sound ist übrigens auch nicht das Problem. Den hab Ich schon auf CD-Qualität gestellt und trotzdem schmiert mir das Spiel noch im Menü ab.


----------



## sp01 (9. November 2012)

Steam meinte heute irgend in Format für Skyrim akktuallisiern zu müssen. Ka was es ist, aber es läuft etwas besser als gestern.


----------



## coroc (9. November 2012)

Ich hatte es auch, ich hab keine Änderung festgestellt


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2012)

Bei mir hat nach dem Update ein Physik-Mod nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. November 2012)

demnach was da zu lesen war, wurden nur die savegames in ein neues format konvertiert. das dürfte ja keine auswirkungen auf mods haben.


----------



## Primer (10. November 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Meine Strategie war (bei Zauberleveln >90): In die Gegnermassen rennen, möglichst viele mitnehmen -> Unverwundbarkeits-Darchenschrei -> Massenlähmung -> Eissturm -> Zweihänder auspacken
> Magier ist am Schwersten zu spielen in Skyrim, hatte auch mit dieser Combo wenig Chancen gegen richtig starke Drachen  (wenn man nicht das extrem schlechte Balancing bei Verzauberung und Schmied ausnutzen will)


 
Wie sieht den die Strategie am Anfang aus? Gerade wenn man eher das Mana skillt, bleibt für die LP doch nix groß übrig. Wie regelt man das am besten, um eben nicht bei jedem Pfeil gleich F8 drücken zu müssen?
Mich würden da generell mal Erfahrungen interessieren, da ich bis jetzt noch nie einen reinen Magier gespielt habe, da ich eben genau da die Probleme sehe und mich mit den Möglichkeiten der defensiven Zauber auch kaum beschäftigt habe. Es geht mir da auch weniger um das Mittel- bis Endspiel, sondern um den blanken Anfang (also ca. bis Level 20).


----------



## Papzt (10. November 2012)

Ich hatte mit meinen Mages immer viel Spaß. Der reine destruction Mage war von Anfang an ziemlich leicht und Beschwörung/ Heavy armor erst ab einem gewissen Level. Hat man aber auch schnell erreicht


----------



## Placebo (10. November 2012)

Ich habe nie einen reinen Magier gespielt, schwere Rüstung und eine Waffe als Alternative waren immer dabei (erleichtert einiges). Ich habe am Anfang abwechselnd LP/Mana geskillt, dann immer mehr Mana. 

Veränderung:
Was ganz gut geht, sind Rüstungszauber (z.B. Eichenhaut): einfach in der Wildnis zaubern und sobald dich ein Gegner entdeckt, steigt dein Fortschrittsbalken (und du hast volle Magicka im Kampf zur Verfügung). Ab Adept gibt es dann Leben entdecken, was schnelle Erfolge gibt (einfach in Dämmerstern am Tag zaubern), ab Experte hast du dann mit Lähmung sowieso einen verdammt nützlichen Zauber.

Zerstörung:
Dürfte klar sein 
Am Ende habe ich aber immer den Trainer aufgesucht, einfach weil Aufstiege bei Zerstörung ewig dauern.

Illsuion:
Habe ich nur bis zum "Lautloses Zaubern"-Perk (oder wie der auch immer heißt) ausgebaut. War aber ganz lustig, Gegner nach deiner Pfeife tanzen zu lassen  (habe ich aber erst sehr spät angefangen, alle anderen Skills waren da schon >50)
Wenn man einen Gegner besanftigt, zählt das nicht mehr als Kampf und deine Magie regeneriert sich mit normaler Geschwindigkeit.

Beschwörung:
Geht eigentlich ganz gut, man muss es halt von Anfang an mitnehmen. Oder man nimmt den Seelenfallen-Glitch.

Wiederherstellung:
Nicht wirklich verwendet (außer ganz am Anfang).


----------



## DerpDerpington (10. November 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem Magier jetzt schon sehr weit, hab ein bisschen gesuchtet die letzten beiden Tage. 
Sobald man bei Zerstörung diesen Skill hat, dass man Gegner zurückstößt, wenn man beide Hände mit dem gleichen Zauber verwendet, ist das echt nur noch Kindergarten. Selbst einen Ancient Dragon besiege ich, während ich auf offenem Feld stehe.
Habe eine Hochelfin genommen, um gleich den Bonus +50 Magicka einzuheimsen und habe dann ausschließlich Magicka geskillt. Dann irgendwann den Kettenblitz bekommen... so waren auch kleine Gegnerhorden kein Problem 

Als ich dann so 600 Magicka hatte und immernoch 100 LP, hab ich dann igendwann mal angefangen auch Health zu skillen. Story ist durch und jetzt wird Skyrim noch mit den Stormcloaks zurückerobert!


----------



## coroc (12. November 2012)

Auch gut


Ich hätt mal ne kleine Frage an die allgemeinheit:

Was ist besser, Drachenknochen- oder Daedrarüstung?

Weil bei mmir ist die Daedrarüssi komischerweise besser, oder ist das normal?


----------



## Whitetea (12. November 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Auch gut
> 
> 
> Ich hätt mal ne kleine Frage an die allgemeinheit:
> ...


 
Jup ist normal, die Drachenwaffen sind nur besser als die Daedra. Im Endeffekt entscheidet der Style^^. Die Rüstungen sind so stark, wodurch es egal wird welche man nimmt.


----------



## coroc (12. November 2012)

Ok, ich dachte ja schon, dann hol ich mir mal die Waffen und geb Lydia die Drachenrüssi


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Ich zocke jetzt seit langem auch mal wieder. Zieht mich immernoch mächtig rein dieses Spiel. Weiß hier einer ob Begleiter verzauberte Waffen von alleine wieder aufladen, oder haben die dann unendlich Ladungen? Ich würde ihm natürlich meine ganzen Seelensteine geben


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich zocke jetzt seit langem auch mal wieder. Zieht mich immernoch mächtig rein dieses Spiel. Weiß hier einer ob Begleiter verzauberte Waffen von alleine wieder aufladen, oder haben die dann unendlich Ladungen? Ich würde ihm natürlich meine ganzen Seelensteine geben


 
Die Ladungen werden vom Begleiter verbraucht. Teste es einfach mal.

Wenn ich Lydia eine verzauberte Waffe gegeben hab, hat sie die Ladung verbraucht. Hab aber leider nicht drauf geachtet ob z.B. der Verbrennungseffekt trotzdem auftritt.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Ok dann gucke ich mal. Habe ja genug überflüssige... aber da die ja auch unendlich viele Pfeile haben könnte das ja auch klappen. Der Typ macht mir in Sachen DMG output schon fast Konkurrenz mittlerweile. Muss für ihn jetzt nur noch einen passenden Helm finden und verzaubern


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ok dann gucke ich mal. Habe ja genug überflüssige... aber da die ja auch unendlich viele Pfeile haben könnte das ja auch klappen. Der Typ macht mir in Sachen DMG output schon fast Konkurrenz mittlerweile. Muss für ihn jetzt nur noch einen passenden Helm finden und verzaubern


 
Welchen Begleiter begleitet Dich und mit was hast Du ihn ausgestattet?

Ich hatte immer die Lydia dabei, aber wenn man mit Schmied / VZ auf 100 und der entsprechenden Ausrüstung auf höchster Schwierigkeit rum rennt ist es eher langweilig wenn man noch einen Begleiter dabei hat^^.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Welchen Begleiter begleitet Dich und mit was hast Du ihn ausgestattet?
> 
> Ich hatte immer die Lydia dabei, aber wenn man mit Schmied / VZ auf 100 und der entsprechenden Ausrüstung auf höchster Schwierigkeit rum rennt ist es eher langweilig wenn man noch einen Begleiter dabei hat^^.


 
Faendal
Vulkanglasbogen (Legendär) - Feuer + Ausdauerschaden
Ring und Kette - 40% Schießkunst + 25Pkt Leichte Rüstung
Vulkanglasrüstung - (Legendär) 25Pkt Leichte Rüstung + 62 HP
Vulkanglasstiefel - Feuer- und Eisresistenz 37%
Vulkanglashelm - 40% Schießkunst
Vulkanglashandschuhe - 40% Schießkunst + 25 Pkt Leichte Rüstung 
hat ewig gedauert, aber lohnt schon


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2012)

Lauft ihr da in ganze Gegnerhorden rein das ihr Hilfe braucht, oder ist die Begleiterin nur ein nettes Zubehör 
Die meisten Gegner sind bei mir mit einem Pfeilschuss tot.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Hatte meistens auch nie einen dabei, mittlerweile finde ich es aber ziemlich praktisch. Gerade, wenn man viel am farmen ist und er als packesel fungieren kann


----------



## coroc (15. November 2012)

Auf welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Ich hab nen neues Spiel als MAgier angefangen, und hab schon 230 Punte Mage , bin aber erst Stufe 5


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Gerade, wenn man viel am farmen ist und er als packesel fungieren kann


Packesel mit Wonderbra 

Das ist natürlich ein Argument, das nervt mich auch meistens.
Bei dem vielen rumgeschleiche find ich den Begleiter aber eher als Behinderung.
Speziell wenn ich auf jemanden schieße läuft der gleich schreiend auf den zu. 
Ohne diesen Wachhund schaff ich bei schweren Gegnern 4-5 Pfeile aus sicherer Entfernung bis der realisiert hat wo ich stehe.

Ich spiele auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad Level ~45


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Naja da ich mage Spiele ist unerkannt bleiben eher nachteilig. Ich musste einen fernkampf Begleiter nehmen wegen aoe spells. Aber selbst der hat schon einige male etwas abbekommen weil er aus unerklärlichen gründen seinen dolch gezückt hat und meele angreifen wollte 
Spiele auf Meister und bin momentan lvl 38... bin am überlegen ob ich als nächstes dawnguard anfange oder den Bürgerkrieg


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Ja gut als Mage muss man eigentlich einen Begleiter als Packesel dabei haben. Man skillt ja nicht auf Ausdauer.
Ich mit meinen zwei Einhand und schwerer Rüstung hab zwar von allem Etwas bin aber Hauptsächlich auf Gesundheit und Ausdauer gespecct. Wodurch ich dann natürlich mehr tragen kann .

Ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr auf der mittleren spielen (ist glaub Adept) brauche Meister, sonst ist es viel zu einfach mit Level 58.
Wenn ich keine Wiederherstellung geskillt hätte würd ich gegen Magieschaden nur umfallen^^, obwohl ich überall Resi drauf hab.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Ausdauer habe ich noch nicht einen Skillpoint dran verschwendet...422 Magika 210 Gesundheit....alles was man braucht. Gerade, wenn ich nur beim Heilen Mana verbrauche  Bei Wiederherstellung habe ich bis jetzt nur halbe Kosten und 25% schnellere Regeneration. Komme aber auch selten zum Heilen
E: Oder meinst du Veränderung? Da gibts einmal 10/20/30% schutz gegen Magieangriffe und dazu noch 30% des Magieschadens wird absorbiert?!
E2: Bin Bretone...25% Widerstand  Den Rest erledigt meine Ebenerzrüstung


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Meine derzeitige Skillung Skyrim Perk Calculator - Plan the perks for your Skyrim character before spending them!

Benutze bis auf Wiederherstellung keine Zauber, nur um vielleicht später mein Level noch zu erhöhen.

Ich hab meine Drachenrüstung mit allen Resis verzaubert + Nord Kältewiderstand.
Mehrmals die gleiche Verzauberung auf einer Rüstung addieren sich meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

> Benutze bis auf Wiederherstellung keine Zauber, nur um vielleicht später mein Level noch zu erhöhen.
> 
> Ich hab meine Drachenrüstung mit allen Resis verzaubert + Nord Kältewiderstand.
> Mehrmals die gleiche Verzauberung auf einer Rüstung addieren sich meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


Ach, habe das wohl falsch verstanden.
Mehrmals die gleiche auf einem Teil geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ach, habe das wohl falsch verstanden.


 
Kein Ding


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Also dieses mal ist es echt seltsam. Habe mich jetzt mal dran gemacht so viele Sachen wie möglich zu entdecken usw und bin gerade mal erzmagier und habe die hauptquest nur soweit verfolgt bis man aufs Dach der Welt kommt. Trotzdem lvl 38  da wird der Bürgerkrieg wohl am Ende kommen und jetzt erstmal mit dem Vampir jagen angefangen


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Also dieses mal ist es echt seltsam. Habe mich jetzt mal dran gemacht so viele Sachen wie möglich zu entdecken usw und bin gerade mal erzmagier und habe die hauptquest nur soweit verfolgt bis man aufs Dach der Welt kommt. Trotzdem lvl 38  da wird der Bürgerkrieg wohl am Ende kommen und jetzt erstmal mit dem Vampir jagen angefangen


 
Hab mich auch zum Schluss für die Fraktion entschieden. Da war ich glaub auf Level 50-52^^. Davor hab ich aber noch die Windhelmquests gemacht.


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Hab mich auch zum Schluss für die Fraktion entschieden. Da war ich glaub auf Level 50-52^^. Davor hab ich aber noch die Windhelmquests gemacht.


 
Achja die Fallen dann ja auch weg. Hab bis jetzt nur Blut auf dem eis gemacht. Aber jeden Banditenanführer oder Drachen getötet auf den kopfgeld ausgesetzt war. Fast alle daedra artefakte, Verbotene Legende ach und noch so viel mehr...


----------



## Whitetea (15. November 2012)

Mir gehn langsam die Quest glaub aus^^. Hab grade eben die Falkenring-Quests abgeschlossen. Mal schauen was sich noch alles finden lässt .

Edit: Dragonborn muss raus kommen ;D


----------



## Papzt (15. November 2012)

Ach daran sollte es bei mir noch nicht scheitern.


----------



## coroc (16. November 2012)

MIt den Quests?

Doch, das gibts, irgendwann heißt es nur noch: Töte xy, hole 5 Bärenpelze oder suche yx´s Schwert, das ist öde


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Och sagte "noch nicht scheitern", dass das möglich ist weiß ich. Bin auch schon wieder so gut wie durch. Müsste nur noch alle Schreie finden und die letzten paar Quests der storyline fertig machen. Als nächstes wird mal ein stealth Charakter angefangen. Die Bruderschaft und die Diebesgilde sind noch sehr unangetastet bei mir


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2012)

So da ich es nun endlich mal geschaft hab das Spiel anzufangen und ich  jetzt nicht alle Seiten lesen möchte wollte ich mal fragen welche  Texture Mod sich lohnt. Mir reicht ja etwas für die Optik, mehr brauch  ich ja net. Und es sollten meine Speichstände bleiben

mfg


----------



## coroc (16. November 2012)

Guck am besten mal hier --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Ich nehme die bethesda HD Texturen. Skyrim 2k, oder wie es heißt, sieht zwar größtenteils besser aus, hat bei mir aber massive Grafikfehler verursacht


----------



## Whitetea (16. November 2012)

Ich benutz ebenfalls nur den offiziellen HD-Mod.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. November 2012)

Dann werde ich auch zur offizielle HD Mod greifen bevor es noch Probleme gibt, danke schon einmal

mfg


----------



## coroc (17. November 2012)

Also, ich hab den 2k Mod, und habe _keine _Probleme festgestellt...


----------



## Papzt (17. November 2012)

Naja ich hatte damit Probleme deswegen hab ich es gesagt. Ist klar dass nicht alle so ein Pech haben.
So Mage ist durch, jetzt kommt ein Dieb  Mal wieder eine willkommene Abwechslung zu World of Tanks
E: super. Genau ein Artefakt fehlt mir noch. Der Streitkolben, den man in Markath bekommt... Bilanz bis jetzt - Lydia tot, ein Haufen Kopfgeld ( hab nach der 17ten getöteten Wache aufgehört zu zählen) und ich musste schnellreise benutzen


----------



## orange619 (21. November 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich hab ein problem mit Drunehviir. Ich hab die drei Worte die ich brauche um ihn nach skyrim zu holen freigeschaltet. Allerdings kann ich den Schrei nicht ausführen, der Schrei bricht in der Mitte ab und das Fadenkreuz wird rot.
Hab ich noch etwas vergessen oder etwas falsch verstanden?
Danke shcon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Placebo (21. November 2012)

> When first receiving his Dragon Shout to call him and upgrade it  completely, the Dragonborn sometimes will only say a third of the shout.  This is because the Shout seems to act as a Conjuration spell, and may  only work if cast at an appropriate location (ex: at the ground nearby  or on an NPC or Follower.) though this too is not guaranteed to work.  Using only the first word of his summon Shout, nothing will happen aside  from the Earth normally shaking as most Shouts do and staggering some  NPCs around, both friendly and enemy.


Vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

orange619 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab ein problem mit Drunehviir. Ich hab die drei Worte die ich brauche um ihn nach skyrim zu holen freigeschaltet. Allerdings kann ich den Schrei nicht ausführen, der Schrei bricht in der Mitte ab und das Fadenkreuz wird rot.
> Hab ich noch etwas vergessen oder etwas falsch verstanden?
> Danke shcon mal im Vorraus.


 
Hast du es in Tamriel versucht oder noch im Seelengrab? Denn im Grab kannst du ihn logischerweise nicht rufen


----------



## orange619 (21. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du es in Tamriel versucht oder noch im Seelengrab? Denn im Grab kannst du ihn logischerweise nicht rufen



In Tamriel.


----------



## Papzt (21. November 2012)

Hm seltsam. Du hast aber, als du den schrei bekommen hast, einmal nur das erste Wort benutzt? Sollte ich nämlich und ich habe keine Probleme. Mich nervt viel mehr, dass ich das Portal zum seelengrab nicht mehr finde um die nebenquests zu machen. Habe vorhin knapp eine Stunde nach dem kerl gesucht der die seelenhüllen haben will


----------



## orange619 (21. November 2012)

Hab den Shout jez mal gegen einen toten Drachen gecastet und dann kam durnehvirr auch schon angeflogen.


----------



## coroc (22. November 2012)

Schön 

Bei mir kam der auch so


----------



## Papzt (25. November 2012)

Hmm episch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9eGtyqz4gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsqiSknjHK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Dezember 2012)

Performance unter Win8 ist ziemlich daneben kann das sein, oder liegts am aktuellen AMD Betatreiber?


----------



## coroc (7. Dezember 2012)

Welchem? Dem 12.11? Den hab  ich auch und bei mir läufts Einwandfrei. Daher würde ich sagen, es liegt am Windoof 8


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Dezember 2012)

Joa aktuellsten 12.11 beta.
So unspielbar. Ohne Mods nur Vanilla Skyrim+Addons.


----------



## coroc (7. Dezember 2012)

ICh würde wirklich auf Win 8 tippen.

Oder hast du nen Virus? Eventuell könntest du ja auch alle Spieldaten sichern und es neuinstallieren


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab Win8 noch keine Woche drauf.


----------



## coroc (7. Dezember 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich hab Win8 noch keine Woche drauf.


 Was nicht heißt, dass du keinen Virus hast 

Laut diesem Test gibr es von Wonsows 7 zum 8er Leistungsunterschiede: Kurztest: Spiele unter Windows 8 (Drucken) - ComputerBase

Allerdings sehe ich die 7970 mit Win 8 immer knapp besser


----------



## Starshiptrooper (17. Dezember 2012)

@Atomtoaster

Meiner Erfahrung nach eine reine Treibersache. Habe alle Treiber seit dem 12.4, meiner Meinung nach der letzte wirklich gute "ATI" Teiber, mit meinen Betriebssystemen, derer sind Vista x64, Windows 7 x64 und Windows 8 Pro x64, getestet.
Ab dem 12.4, der ja leider nicht kompatibel mit Windows 8 ist, Lags trotz hoher FPS, sowie Performanceeinbrüche und Microruckler wie z.B. im Crossfire Betrieb, mit allen 3 Betriebssystemen. Zum Glück rennt Skyrim wenigstens auf Vista und Windows 7 mit dem "12.4". Natürlich keine Lösung, da ich nach langen Tests Windows 8 für wesentlich besser halte wie Vista und Windows 7.
Ich hatte schon nichts gutes geahnt, als AMD nach dem 12.4 seine Treiberentwicklung umgestellt hat. Anscheinend sind die nicht mehr in der Lage (möglicherweise mangels fähiger ATI Mitarbeiter?) regelmäßig einwandfrei programmierte Treiber für "alle" Grafikchips zu entwickeln. Für mich nur noch ein Rumgestopsel um wenigstens ihre auch nicht mehr ganz so neue 7000er Serie endlich zum Laufen zu bringen, was nach diversen Foren, insbesondere Guru3D, derzeit mehr als erfolglos erscheint. Und das vor dem Start der 8000er 2013. Die Ärmsten die dann umsteigen. Was hilft mir ein "toller" Grafikchip wenn ich ihn nicht richtig zum Laufen bringe?


----------



## omega™ (24. Dezember 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Joa aktuellsten 12.11 beta.
> So unspielbar. Ohne Mods nur Vanilla Skyrim+Addons.


 
Unspielbar ist Skyrim bei mir nicht, ich habe aber am Anfang vor allem kleine Grafikfehler, also es erscheint mal kurz ein... 
naja wie soll ich's erklären, ich nehme mal ein Video auf und editiere den Beitrag.


----------



## maxmueller92 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hol mir jetzt auch mal Skyrim, welche amd Treiber funzen jetzt nicht? Könnt ihr mir gute Mods empfehlen, die mein Pc (im Profil) packt (hab ne 7950, weiss nicht ob die schon drin steht)?
EDIT: hab mir die Mühe gemacht die anderen Beiträge zu lesen, scheint am windoof 8 zu liegen, was ich nicht habe.


----------



## Papzt (24. Dezember 2012)

Habe auch den Beta Treiber und es läuft butterweich. Und ich habe nur die 6950


----------



## Atomtoaster (24. Dezember 2012)

Hi also ich habe das ganze mehr oder weniger im Griff, ich nehm meine Aussage teils zurück - ich spiele Skyrim relativ gern mit nem 360 Pad, und wenn ich die Kamera drehe ruckelt es ganz merkwürdig, mit der Maus kein Problem, woran genau das jetzt liegt weiß ich nicht, Fakt ist es läuft wie immer super.

Wollte Euch keinen Schrecken einjagen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal 2 Fragen:

1. Gibt es einen Händler, der dir alle Gegenstände abnimmt?

2. Gibts ein Command um einem Händler Geld zu cheaten?


----------



## Papzt (29. Dezember 2012)

Tss unmöglich. Also entweder gehst du zum hehler in der zersplitterten Flasche da aber nur gestohlenes oder per Redekunst perk. Für Geld gibts auch nen perk


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. Dezember 2012)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es einen Händler, der dir alle Gegenstände abnimmt?
> 
> 2. Gibts ein Command um einem Händler Geld zu cheaten?


 
DAnn kannst du dir auch gleich selbst Geld cheaten und für dein Gewissen die dinge die du verkaufen wolltest wegschmeißen xD


----------



## maxmueller92 (29. Dezember 2012)

Neee das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen immer noch nicht vereinbaren 
Und gibts nen Händler (nicht den Hehler) der alles abnimmt und wo werd ich Drachenknochen los?


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd die einlagern, die brauchst du fürs Rüstungsschmieden.

Ich werd mein geklautes Zeug immer bei der Honig Brauerei unterhalb von Weißlauf los.


----------



## drebbin (29. Dezember 2012)

Also mit meiner 7950 läuft es mit 2k Texturen und 4fach ssaa flüssig, auch durch landschaften, allerdings habe ich sie übertaktet auf 1,1core und 2,8ram unter 12.11Beta 11


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2012)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es einen Händler, der dir alle Gegenstände abnimmt?
> 
> 2. Gibts ein Command um einem Händler Geld zu cheaten?


 
Das müsste man mit dem Creation Kit eig. ganz schnell hinbekommen. (In Oblivion ging es, in Skyrim hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert)


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2012)

Der Hehler hier nimmt doch alles: Honigbräubrauerei
Dazu muss nur die Diebesgildenquest so weit gemacht werden bis die Brauerei einen neuen Leiter hat.


----------



## Unleashed (30. Dezember 2012)

Oder du schaust on du genug Redekunst hasst, dann kannst du später alles und auch geklaute Sachen an jeden verkaufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr mal ein paar empfehlenswerte Mods? Sozusagen musthave`s ?


----------



## coroc (30. Dezember 2012)

Voilà: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Wo kann man eigentlich sehen ob man die HD-Texturen hat? Ich kann es in Steam nicht runterladen, da steht nur "Spiel starten". Der Skyrim Download inkl. DLC`s war ja nur 5gb groß, kann ich nicht ganz glauben das da die besseren Texturen schon dabei waren?! 

Edit: scheint angeblich doch dabei zu seien. hmm.


----------



## KaterTom (30. Dezember 2012)

Rechtsklick auf Skyrim, dann Eigenschaften. Unter dem Reiter DLC müssten dann die HD Texturen stehen. Richtig gute HD Texturen gibt es beim Skyrim Nexus: Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim regt mich echt auf, jeden Tag stürzt das Spiel völlig random ab, einfach aufn Desktop ohne Fehlermeldung. Weiß einer was das ist bzw wie ich es beheben kann? 

Evtl liegts auch an meiner INI, hab dort folgendes geändert: 

uGridsToLoad=7
uInterior Cell Buffer=32
uExterior Cell Buffer=204
iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000

Ich habe gelesen das es zu Abstürzen kommen kann, wenn man es mit Ugrids übertreibt. Aber 7 ist doch eigentlich kein hoher Wert?! Weniger möchte ich auch nicht, die Weitsicht ist sonst unter aller Sau  

Außerdem habe ich die Schatten bearbeitet:

fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=3000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolution=4096


Damit sehen die Schatten wirklich schön aus und flimmern nicht mehr wie Hölle. 


Vlt kann man nur ja jemand helfen, mir gehen die Abstürze echt auf die Eier -.-


----------



## KaterTom (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die gleiche Graka wie du und mit dem neuesten WHQL auch Abstürze in Skyrim und anderen Spielen. Die Crashes sind weg, nachdem ich den Base-Clock der Graka um 50 MHz gesenkt hatte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja, du hast ne übertaktete, ich hab default Clock. In keinen anderem Game hab ich Probleme. 

Dieser CTD Bug ist ja ganz bekannt im Netz, nur sind die Threads ewig alt und jeder hat ne "andere" Lösung. 

Das nervt


----------



## omega™ (1. Januar 2013)

Erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr an euch allen



			
				omega™;4841090 schrieb:
			
		

> Unspielbar ist Skyrim bei mir nicht, ich habe aber am Anfang vor allem kleine Grafikfehler, also es erscheint mal kurz ein...
> naja wie soll ich's erklären, ich nehme mal ein Video auf und editiere den Beitrag.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL6vd1EkVy4

Bei 4:45 tritt das Problem auf.
Nicht wundern über den prompten Sound beim Neuanfang eines Spiels, da ist etwas bei der Konvertierung falsch abgelaufen.
Im restlichen verlauf vom Video, also vor und nachdem Obengenannten Abschnitt, treten keine Grafikfehler auf, aber halt während des Spiels.

"System Informationen(frisch aufgesetzt)

Betriebssystem: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit
Prozessor: i5-2500K(Stock)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7950(Stock)

Grafikkartentreiber: AMD Catalyst 12.11 Beta11 (mit .NET 4 Support)

An der ENB Series kann es mMn auch nicht liegen, denn selbst mit einer völlig sauberen Skyrim Installation(keine Mods) tritt das Phänomen immer noch auf."

//:

Und warum das Kind da nackt?! ist weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## coroc (1. Januar 2013)

Danke GLeichfalls 

Ich hatte das Pronlem nicht, das kommt mir allerdings etwas komisch vor. Eventuell mal nen anderen Treiber testen


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Januar 2013)

Ich habe nur noch Probleme mit Skyrim. Habe es heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder installiert, dazu das Skyrim 2k HD Paket mit dem Mod Mananger und dieser Kollektion hier: Steam Workshop :: Ultimate Skyrim Graphics and Gameplay Collection

So, nun stürzt das Spiel aber ständig ab, mal direkt am Anfang auf dem Wagen, mal wenn der Drache aufkreuzt und mal auf dem Weg in die erste Stadt. Wobei ich weiter als aus der Höhle raus am Anfang nicht komme, da es dort dann entdültig immer abschmiert. Habe dann Stück für Stück geguckt, ob da irgendwelche Mods vielleicht sich nicht vertragen. Da mir das ganze dann aber im Endeffekt zu viel Aufwand war, habe ich Skyrim einfach nochmal komplett runtergeschmissen und wieder neuinstalliert. Nun stürzt das Spiel Vanilla aber immer noch ab.  Früher ist mir das Spiel nie abgestürzt, bis ich es irgendwan mal totgemoddet hatte.  Das war auch damals der Grund, warum ich es runtergeschmissen hatte. Aber wie gesagt, ohne Mods lief es immer bzw. mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl an Mods lief es auch (Enhanced Towns,Water,Grass,Trees usw).
Den Trick mit dem Sound 16Bit usw. habe ich ausprobiert, bringt nichts. Was kann das denn nun wieder sein? Zumindest Vanilla sollte es ja wohl fluppen.
Achja und alte Speicherstände habe ich ingame gelöscht und ein neues Spiel angefangen. Es wurden also keine Spielstände geladen, die noch alte Inhalte enthielen.

Edit: Quality Map, AOF HD Tree, SKSE Scripts sind auch noch installiert (Mod Mananger)

Edit2: Jetzt scheint es zu laufen mit allen Mods. Habe einfach mal auf mein G35 umgeschaltet, welches ja eine eigene Soundkarte hat. Bis jetzt ist noch nichts abgestürzt. Mal weiter gucken.

Edit Numero 3: Kackt immer noch ab. :/


----------



## Placebo (6. Januar 2013)

Lösch mal die Skyrim.ini und SkyrimPrefs.ini Dateien, vielleicht wurden die nicht mit deinstalliert und machen jetzt Probleme (die erstellen sich von selbst, wenn keine vorhanden sind).
Aktueller (offizieller) Patch ist installiert?


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2013)

Ja da leck mich doch einer am Popo. Nun scheints zu klappen. Habe mit den fast 140 Mods jetzt mal eine halbe Stunde gespielt. Vorher hatte es auch leicht geruckelt, was ich erst auf die Anzahl der Mods geschoben hatte, ist jetzt aber auch nicht mehr da. Ich bedanke mich. 

Was mich jetzt aber etwas stört und das wird an irgendwelchen Mods liegen, ist, dass manche Texte zwischendurch auf Englisch sind. Bin der englischen Sprache zwar mächtig, aber es nervt doch etwas beim Lesen. Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung, welche Mods etwas an den Texten ändern und kann vielleicht mal eben einen Blick über meine Mods werfen, damit ich die rauskloppen kann? Ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man sich gleich eine ganze Kollektion mit 100+ Mods lädt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (11. Januar 2013)

Geil Flusswald kann ich erstmal nicht mehr besuchen. Jedes mal wenn ich ankomme greift ein Drache an und alle stehen dauerhaft an dem verkackten Skelett rum...


----------



## coroc (11. Januar 2013)

Das ist mir auch noch nicht passiert. Spielstände sichern und neuinstallieren?


----------



## Papzt (11. Januar 2013)

Ja mal sehen. Eventuell wenn Steam wieder anständig läuft. Momentan bekomme ich nie mehr als 500kbs und da dauert mir das zu lange. Ich verstehe es echt nicht. In jedem anderen Dorf laufen alle kurz hin, gucken sich den kack an und gehen dann wieder ihren Tätigkeiten nach und da ist echt das gesamte Dorf so begeistert dass es alles andere vergisst. Die gehen ja nachts nicht einmal nach hause. Poste morgen mal einen Screenshot


----------



## coroc (11. Januar 2013)

Ich seh da keinen andere Möglichkeit....


----------



## Papzt (11. Januar 2013)

Ist schon richtig. Ich reise da einfach nicht mehr hin in nächster Zeit. Mal die downloadrate im Auge behalten und dann neu laden


----------



## Placebo (12. Januar 2013)

Baller halt das Skelett mit ein paar Zaubern aus dem Dorf 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyuTq-SPrHA


----------



## hor1z0n (12. Januar 2013)

Hi ich habe das Problem mit dem Fehler das die Objekte im Ladebildschirm rot sind (sowie auch das Symbol des Drachen im Hauptmenü). Dies ist entstanden nachdem ich die uGrid Einstellungen in der skyrim.ini zurücksetzen wollte.
Die .ini hab ich auch schon zurückgesetzt damit das Spiel überhaupt wieder den Spielstand laden kann. Aber der Fehler mit den rot gefärbten Objekten (also die Figuten, Gegenstände die immer im Ladebidlschirm auftuachen) ist immernoch erhalten geblben. Eine Neuinstallation über Steam hat leider auch ncihts gerbacht. Sonstige Mods oder ähnliches habr ich nicht installiert.

Bin schon bisschen am verzweifeln....

hier noch ein Bild wie's aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (12. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Baller halt das Skelett mit ein paar Zaubern aus dem Dorf
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyuTq-SPrHA


 
Das eine ist auf dem weg Richtung glutsplittermine und das andere ist schon unter der Brücke. Sie sind beide vor der Holzmühle gestorben.... die Einwohner sind halt etwas....naja


----------



## Placebo (12. Januar 2013)

hor1z0n schrieb:


> Hi ich habe das Problem mit dem Fehler das die Objekte im Ladebildschirm rot sind (sowie auch das Symbol des Drachen im Hauptmenü). Dies ist entstanden nachdem ich die uGrid Einstellungen in der skyrim.ini zurücksetzen wollte.
> Die .ini hab ich auch schon zurückgesetzt damit das Spiel überhaupt wieder den Spielstand laden kann. Aber der Fehler mit den rot gefärbten Objekten (also die Figuten, Gegenstände die immer im Ladebidlschirm auftuachen) ist immernoch erhalten geblben. Eine Neuinstallation über Steam hat leider auch ncihts gerbacht. Sonstige Mods oder ähnliches habr ich nicht installiert.
> 
> Bin schon bisschen am verzweifeln....
> ...


 Wenn du bei den uGrids nicht aufpasst, gibts Probleme.
how to reset ugrids to load to lower setting - The Nexus Forums
Im Worst Case hast du deinen Spielstand geschädigt. Die Farben finde ich aber gar nicht mal so schlecht, irgendwo stylisch  Besser als das Rosa (keine Textur vorhanden) oder Lila (Normalmap-Bug) auf Objekten.


> Sie sind beide vor der Holzmühle gestorben.... die Einwohner sind halt etwas....naja


Mehlstaubexplosion?


----------



## hor1z0n (12. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank schon einmal @*Placebo* aber hat leider auch nichts gebracht, wie alle anderen MEthoden auch die ich vorher schon ausprobiert habe.

Aber ich denke mit dem Spielstand kann es eig. nichts am Hut haben, da es ja schon im Hauptmenü auftaucht, bevor ich irgendeinen Spielstand lade...


----------



## Placebo (12. Januar 2013)

Hast du die .ini Dateien mal komplett gelöscht? Oder sich selbst installierende Mods verwendet (also richtige .exe Dateien und kein Mod Manager oder die steam-workshop-funktion)? Vielleicht sind irgendwo noch Reste, die Probleme machen.


----------



## hor1z0n (13. Januar 2013)

ja ich habe die _Skyrim.ini_, die _SkyrimPrefs.ini_ und die _SkyrimCustom.ini _in /Dokumente/My Games/Skyrim gelöscht. Das Spiel startet danach nicht mehr, dann muss ich mithilfe von Steam über die Reparieren Funktion die Dateien runterladen lassen. Der Fehler besteht aber weiterhin. 
Sonstige Mods habe ich nicht installiert, außer die Space Core Mod (die offizielle von den Portal Machern)aus dem Steam-Workshop, die hab ich auch entfernt.

Wüsste jetzt aber nicht welche Dateien ich noch löschen sollte. Komische Dateinamen tauchen in keinem Ordner von Skyrim auf.


----------



## KaterTom (13. Januar 2013)

In dem Ordner müssten aber noch mehr ini und prefs.ini Dateien sein, gefolgt von einer mehrstelligen Zahl-siehe Bild. Das sind Backup-Dateien. Du kannst also die aktuellen ini und prefs. ini löschen und jeweils eine der Backup-Dateien umbenennen. Hat bei mir schonmal funktioniert.


----------



## hor1z0n (13. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sieht das aber leider so aus -> 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (15. Januar 2013)

Ich besitzte auch Skyrim, aber das Spiel ist eine reine bug seuche. Es läuft zwah flüssig mit total vielen fps, aber ich habe immer wieder grafik fehler oder gestoter des sounds. Ich frage mich ob es nicht an der Soundkarte liegt. hmm weill onboard ist zu alt um guten sound auszugeben, ich würde gerne ma wissen was ich falsch mache. ich keinem andrem game habe ich so heftige probleme, wie in skyrim.


----------



## Torsten-H (19. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage : lohnen sich 8gb oder besser 16gb ram bei skyrim?


----------



## Papzt (19. Januar 2013)

Für 16 sehe ich absolut keine Notwendigkeit. 8 reichen locker


----------



## coroc (19. Januar 2013)

Jepp, die reichen locker.


----------



## Papzt (19. Januar 2013)

Es geht dir eher der VRam aus als Ram. Habe nie mehr als ~4, 5gb Auslastung


----------



## Placebo (19. Januar 2013)

Skyrim ist auch mit dem LAA-Flag immer noch eine 32 Bit Anwendung -> nichteinmal 8 GB können ausgenutzt werden (lohnen sich aber mehr, als 4 GB).


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe beim Spiel ein problem, und zwar beim Lösen der Quest "Ein lebendiger Alptraum":
Immer wenn ich zu Erandur zurückgekehre machdem ich den Seelenstein genommen habe, um die magische Barriere zu lösen, 
gibt es ein Crash to Desktop d.h das ich lande ständig auf dem Desktop und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.
Das Spiel ist bei etwa 1.8 etc. d.h auf der aktuellsten Version und mein system sieht so aus:
- AMD FX-6200
- 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
- AMD Radeon HD 7950
Rest ist in Sysprofile-Link bei meiner Signatur zu finden.

Ansonsten läuft das Spiel bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## coroc (19. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

Du könntest vielleicht nen älteren Spielstand laden und das selbe nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Frosdedje (19. Januar 2013)

Keine Chance.
Das Ergebnis ist das Gleiche und reproduzierbar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Januar 2013)

Hmm...
Wenn nichts anderes hilft, dann gäbs nur den "Komplett deinstallier, und neuinstallier"-Holzhammer!


----------



## coroc (20. Januar 2013)

Was aber auch nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn man die CD hat 

Deswegen mach ich bei Downloadspielen meistens ein BAckup vom uninstallierten Spiel.


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2013)

Habe auch gestern erst neu installiert. Bei mir sind immer alle möglichen Texturen unsichtbar gewesen. Aber Steam gibt einem ja eine halbwegs anständige downloadgeschwindigkeit


----------



## coroc (20. Januar 2013)

Das sieht ja mal lustig aus 

Wo ist das au dem ersten Bild?


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2013)

Das soll eigentlich Odahviing sein  Ist da, wo er dich hinfliegt in der Hauptquest.


----------



## coroc (20. Januar 2013)

Sieht aber nicht so aus...Ich dachte eher an die Höhle mit den Motten aus Dawnguard...


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2013)

Nö das ist direkt nachdem ich abgestiegen bin. Ist doch auch hell da. Die Höhle in der der Mottenpriester gefangen gehalten wird ist dunkler


----------



## OmaHansen (23. Januar 2013)

@ hor1z0n
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Rotfärbung in den Menüs / Ladebildschirm, nachdem ich mit den uGrids rumgespielt habe ...
Lade ein aktuelles Savegame, öffne die Console, speichere die Config mit 'saveini' und beende das Spiel.
Die Config wird nicht im Userverzeichnis bei den Savegames sondern im Spieleverzeichnis abgelegt 
...\steamapps\common\skyrim\Data\" ".ini (bei mir wars der Name einer Mod, SkyUI.ini)
Dort folgende Zeilen löschen und das Problem sollte behoben sein: 

rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=0,0,0


----------



## Papzt (23. Januar 2013)

Also dafür, dass es früher so gut lief habe ich jetzt massiv probleme. Vampire greifen weislauf an, ich greife die Vampire an umd bekomme Kopfgeld in Rift. Super sache. Wenn ich da jetzt hin will muss ich mir erstmal einen Platz besorgen um meinen ganzen geklauten Kram zu sichern


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Januar 2013)

hast du im kampfgetümmel vielleicht versehentlich ein wenig zu oft auf ne stadtwache eingedroschen? ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Papzt (23. Januar 2013)

Ne das ist es ja. Ich tanke meistens nur damit die npcs nicht sterben. Was mich aber viel mehr wundert ist dass ich in Rift Kopfgeld bekomme und nicht in Weislauf


----------



## jumpel (3. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen,
wie bzw. wo kann man denn gleich wieder die "UGridsToLoad" oder wie das heisst anpassen?
Ich hatte mal ein PCGH tool in dem man das einstellen konnte, finds aber nichtmehr und weiß nicht welche Werte man da nehmen konnte.

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Werte in Ordnung sind und nicht allzu viel Hardwareressourcen fressen?
Hab einen x4 955 bei 3,7GHz, eine HD7950 und 8GB RAM.

EDIT:
Und war da nicht was mit den savegames, dass die nach dem ändern der .ini nichtmehr laufen?
Kann mich da auch noch jemand auf den aktuellen Stand hieven?

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Papzt (4. Februar 2013)

In der .ini in den eigenen Dokumenten sollte das gehen. Oder im stammordner. Aargh morgen ist es endlich soweit


----------



## To4sty (4. Februar 2013)

In der Skyrim.ini und [General].
Standard ist 5, 7 geht auchnoch sehr gut und 9 passt in dem meisten fällen auch. Höher würde ich nicht gehen.
Bin mir Grad nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube wenn du ein Savegame mit einer hohen  uGrids Zahl spielst, zB 9, und dann irgendwann die auf 5 in der ini stellst, ist dein Savegame kaputt. Sicher bin ich mir hier keineswegs. Google einfach nochmaluGridsToLoad, da solltest so genug Informationen bekommen.


----------



## coroc (4. Februar 2013)

Was ist morgen soweit? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Papzt (4. Februar 2013)

Dragonborn!


----------



## coroc (4. Februar 2013)

Aso. Icha dachte grade echt, ich hätte was verpasst 

Das muss ich mir im nächsten Sale mal instlallieren, wenn ich skyrim mal wieder installiere...


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage kennt jemand das Problem das wenn man die originalen Texturepakete laufen lässt das es zu Grafikfehlern kommt?
Also ich bekomm Teileweiße so komische Bildfehler oder was auch ist das die Stahlwaffen oder die Stahltore Lila sind? Ohne Texturpakete läuft es ohne Fehler Neuinstallation hab ich schon gemacht bringt nix.
Mich stört es zwar nicht weil ichs ohne die Texturverbesserung genauso spielen kann und auch seit Anfang an Spiele aber es wundert mich. 
Sind ja keine Mods sind sondern die Originalen.
Des Öfteren sehe ich auch den Mauszeiger am Rand oder er springt ab und zu einfach so auf den Desktop.
Ansonsten läufts aber sehr flüssig.
Trotzdem ein sau geiles Game!

PS. Hab das Spiel erst seit paar Wochen  Ja ich weiß spät aber zumindest muss ich nicht auf die dlcs warten


----------



## Papzt (7. Februar 2013)

Das Problem kenne ich. Bei mir sind allerdings die Holzblöcke alle lila. Gibt aber recht viele fixes dafür im Workshop. Ich kann nur einen neuen fehler feststellen und der nervt extrem. Wenn ich Dragonborn plus die neuen HD texturen nutze erhöht sich die Ladezeit um minuten


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2013)

Das Prob hat ein Kumpel von mir auch gehabt mit den lila Holzblöcken.


----------



## Papzt (7. Februar 2013)

Joa liegt am Bethesda HD pack, ist mor aber egal weil da ja ein fix für vorhanden ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal enden die Aufträge der Dunklen Bruderschaft auch mal oder labert die "Alte" immer wieder sobald der Auftrag erledigt ist? Ich mein irgendwann dürfts ja dann keinen mehr in Skyrim geben außer die Schrulle und mir 
Egal jetzt geht's ab zu den Gefärten.

PS. Gestern hat mir mein Kumpel gesagt wie man die Verzauberung wieder auflädt 
Und ich hab die Waffen immer verkauft wenn sie leer waren und neue gekauft weil ich dachte das Aufladen muss man irgendwie an diesen Tisch machen und freischalten oder nen Buch für lesen oder sonst was 
Dabei hab ich so geile Waffen gehabt grad die von den Göttern und hab sie alle verkauft
Naja dann wird ichs wohl nochmal durchzocken müssen dann weiß ich wenigsten wie und was ich machen kann/muss
Wie ist es bei dem DLCs wie Dawnguard und Dragenborn? 
Da hat man dann nur die Waffen die man dabei hat, der Rest bleibt ja dann in dem Haus wo man sie abgelegt hat oder wie?
Und kommt man dann auch wieder zurück wenn man fertig ist?
Wie ist denn diese Hausbau DLC? Geldverschwendung oder?


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2013)

Also zur DB. Größtenteils sind das NPCs die zum Töten generiert werden und wen meinst du mit "der alten"? Astrid oder die Mutter der Nacht? 
Heathfire ist eher so ein DLC für RPler. Dawnguard und Dragonborn lohnen sich sehr meiner Meinung nach. Was meinst du genau mit den Häusern und ob die sachen da bleiben?
Also dawnguard spielt komplett in himmelsrand und bei Dragonborn kannst du zwischen himmelsrand und solstheim hin und her reisen


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich meine die Mutter der Nacht denn sobald man ja den einen Auftrag erledigt hat kommt sofort der nächste.

Nicht schlagen aber was ist ein RPler? Hab schon danach Gegoogelt aber da kommen nur Seiten wo alle nur RPler schreiben und keiner die Abkürzung mal ausschreibt oder erklärt was das ist. 
Ganz zu schweigen das die da mit noch mehr Abkürzungen rumwerfen wo ich genauso wenig check 

Ok, also kommt man da wieder hin. Es ging darum das ich ja einige Sachen wie Rüstungen und Waffen in ener Kiste in meinem Haus in Rifton habe und wollt eben wissen ob ich bei den DLCs da auch wieder hinkomme oder die eben weg sind.


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2013)

Achso. Also leer wird himmelsrand nicht wenn du nur deine Aufträge erledigst. RP=role playing. Also es gibt ja wirklich Leute die sich eine Rolle ausdenken und die dann spielen, so wie ich auch. Drei mal am Tag essen usw. Dafür ist das natürlich optimal. 
Und zu dem anderen. Naja woe gesagt es bleibt alles so woe vorher du hast halt nur die Möglichkeit noch wo anders hin zu gehen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. Februar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Also es gibt ja wirklich Leute die sich eine Rolle ausdenken und die dann spielen


ich hab mir neulich nen kajit gebastelt, dieb mit schwerpunkt auf pfeil und bogen. als ich mich nach 2 stunden dabei erwischt hab das ich irgendwie nur durch blocken und einhand levele. war ich kurzum gezwungen den char neu zu erstellen, ein neues spiel zu beginnen und besser darauf zu achten angepasster zu spielen und nicht wieder dauerhaft in alte kriegergewohnheiten zu fallen. ich hab das meiner frau erzählt, ich fürchte die hält mich seither für leicht "anders".


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2013)

Naja ich meine so richtig. Wie alt, Geschichte, wo sie herkommen, warum sie gefangengenommen wurde etc. Ich kenne Leute die nur durch Minenarbeit oder Holzhacken "überleben". Ich mache das manchmal ähnlich. Spiele meist auch ohne Drachen, weils ziemlich nerven kann...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. Februar 2013)

na ganz so schlimm is bei mir nicht. die drachen mag ich auch nicht wirklich missen, über deren häufigkeit kann man sicherlich streiten. aber ich habs an sich auch eher selten das die wirklich beginnen zu nerven. da fand ich die vampire, die seit dawnguard regelmäßig die städte aufsuchen schon nerviger. richtig angepisst war ich regelrecht nachdem ich stundenlang nach weißlauf zum schmied gelaufen bin, nur um zu sehen wie die viecher den und die olle abgemurkst haben, nachdem ich mich im brisenheim frischgemacht hab. die gefühle die beim verzicht auf die schnellreisefunktion enstehen, nachdem das pferd mir den löffel in die hand gedrückt hat und ich mitten im nirgendwo stehe können also durchaus noch getoppt werden.


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte nicht generell, aber wenn man durchweg seine Ruhe will, kann man die ja ganz leicht aus dem Spiel halten. Stimmt die Vampire nerven auch ohne Ende. Gerade wenn sie besagte NPCs töten. Oh ja shcnellreise nutze ich auch nciht. Das wäre zu unrealistisch


----------



## coroc (8. Februar 2013)

Ja. Ich habs mir heute mal wieder installiert. Ich denke ich lasse es mal ruhger angehen. VIelleicht mit Pfeil und Bogen. Aber kein Nahkämpfer. Davon hatte ich schon 2-3...Oder nen Magier wär mal was neues...


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich mach sowohl Nahkampf wie auch Fernkampf mit Pfeil und Bogen.
Mit Magie mach ich sehr wenig die hab ich am Anfang genutzt wo ich noch keine gute Rüstung hatte aber jetzt scheue ich keinen Nahkampf mehr mit meiner Ebenerzrüstung.
Ich werds sicher nochmal durch spielen und dann auf viel mehr achten wie eben nicht alle einzigartigen Waffen zu verkaufen usw.
Was ich schade finde, aber das war bei Stalker auch nicht anders, das man nach einer gewissen Zeit soviel Geld hat das man gar nicht mehr weiß wohin damit weil zu kaufen gibt's auch nicht soviel gutes.


----------



## neflE (8. Februar 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, aber das war bei Stalker auch nicht anders, das man nach einer gewissen Zeit soviel Geld hat das man gar nicht mehr weiß wohin damit weil zu kaufen gibt's auch nicht soviel gutes.



Das Geld kann man schön in Heardfire nutzen. Grudstücke bebauen und Mienen gehen, Holz kaufen... Macht auch so Spaß ohne so auf den realismusfaktor zu achten. Ein Haus zum präsentieren der Waffen, eins für Alchemie und so ...,


----------



## Papzt (8. Februar 2013)

Mit magie kann man verdammt viel machen. Habe anfangs nur Zerstörung und Wiederherstellung genutzt, aber mit den anderen sind noch extrem viele spielweisen möglich. Ich habe zum Beispiel einen kahjiit in schwerer Rüstung, unbewaffnet + Illusion umd Veränderung. Da geht richtig was ab. Frenzy oder lähmen und dann mit krallenangriffen abräumen


----------



## flasha (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,


Kann mir jemand ein gutes Modpaket empfehlen? Eventuell auch mit Downloadlink.

Hab es, als es rauskam, nur angespielt. Nun wollt ich mich endlich mal dran setzen und es zu Ende spielen. Gibt ja Unmengen an Mods...da blickt man ja net mehr durch


----------



## Papzt (9. Februar 2013)

Und Mods für was?....kannst ja auch im Steam Workshop einfach mal gucken


----------



## coroc (9. Februar 2013)

Oder in den Skyrim Mod Thread. Da gibs auch einiges 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html

Heartfire hol ich mir demnächst glaub ich auch mal. Aber erstmal muss ich zu Geld kommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Februar 2013)

Also hab gestern neu Angefangen weil bis jetzt hab ich noch nix mit der Hauptquest gemacht, also ich war noch nicht bei den Graubärten oder so und ich kenn mich am Schluss zock ichs eh nicht nochmal wenn ich alles kenn. Und wenn doch machts auch nix 
Im Anhang hab ich mal paar Bilder reingestellt wie bei mir manche Sachen aussehen mit den originalen HDTexturen.
 Schaut so bissl aus wie lila Knete

@nelfE
Ok. Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mir das DLC kaufen und ein richtig geiles Haus bauen wenn ich überleg wie lang ich brauche nur um den Car zu erstellen wird so ein fettes Haus bauen und einrichten sicher auch spaßig.
Das mit dem Präsentieren ist sicher geil wenn ich jetzt alle besonderen Waffen sammle.
Kann man dann wirklich ein Haus bauen wie man will? Weil die Häuser wo man kaufen kann sind schon sehr klein.



flasha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Modpaket empfehlen? Eventuell auch mit Downloadlink.
> Hab es, als es rauskam, nur angespielt. Nun wollt ich mich endlich mal dran setzen und es zu Ende spielen. Gibt ja Unmengen an Mods...da blickt man ja net mehr durch


Schau mal hier im Sammelthread den es extra für Skyrim Mods gibt 
Oder du schaust gleich hier Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community muss dich halt anmelden aber machs am besten mit dem Modmanager weil dann kannst die Mods jeder Zeit ohne Probs wieder entfernen.
Ein richtiges Paket kenn ich noch nicht die meisten haben zig Mods installiert damits so gut aussieht.
Aber stell dir das nicht so einfach vor, ich habs mal 2Tage versucht und hab paar Mods drauf aber wirklich gesehn hab ich nicht viel außer das es trotz 40-60FPS das Ruckeln angefangen hat wie sau. 
Ich habs dann aufgegeben...


----------



## coroc (9. Februar 2013)

Brisenheim ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber halt wirklich zu klein. Und da ich so einer bin der nicht verkauft, sondern alles aufbewahrt  werden Häuser sehr schnell zu klein für meine Ansprüche...Und wenn die Truhen noch solange zu öffnen brauchen macht das verständlicherweise keinen Spaß mehr..

Also, ich hab einige Grafikmods drauf, und es ruckelt mit meiner HD 7870 nicht wirklich. Wegen der FPS muss ich mal nachsehen, wies da so ausseiht. 

Was für HW hast du denn?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Februar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Brisenheim ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber halt wirklich zu klein. Und da ich so einer bin der nicht verkauft, sondern alles aufbewahrt  werden Häuser sehr schnell zu klein für meine Ansprüche...Und wenn die Truhen noch solange zu öffnen brauchen macht das verständlicherweise keinen Spaß mehr..
> 
> Also, ich hab einige Grafikmods drauf, und es ruckelt mit meiner HD 7870 nicht wirklich. Wegen der FPS muss ich mal nachsehen, wies da so ausseiht.
> 
> Was für HW hast du denn?


 
Brisenheim ist in? Sorry kann mir das nicht wirklich merken. Ich war zuerst in Weißlauf und hab dort gewohnt später bin ich dann nach Rifton wobei das Haus in Einsamkeit und Markath auch nicht schlecht war..

Core i3 2120 und GTX460 sli.
Ich spiel das Game in max Qualität was man im Spiel einstellen kann und ohne Mods läufts 1a.
Hab auch gedacht eventuell die CPU zu lam aber selbst das runterregeln der Einstellungen mit den Mods hat eben nix gebracht. 
Denk eher das ich da was falsch gemacht habe weil man ja auch auf die Reihenfolge achten soll und so und ich habs immer runtegeladen und installiert mehr nicht.


----------



## coroc (9. Februar 2013)

Brisenheim isr das Haus in Weißlauf 

Ich hab mit meinem 955 und der 7870 wirklich keine Probleme. Ich werde mal Fraps anschmeißen und sehen, was es dann so sagt


----------



## cflies (12. Februar 2013)

Moin soldat0815!
Wenn es bei 40 bis 60 fps ruckelt, wird es wohl am vram liegen, der zu knapp bemessen ist.
Am besten mal mit GPU Z kontrollieren und anschließend so viele Mods deinstallieren, bis es wieder ruckelfrei läuft.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja denke auch das der V-Ram ausgeht.
Beim normalen Spielen ohne Mods ist der schon bis ca.980mb voll, wenn ich dann lese das viele Mods 2-3gb Vram wollen dann ist es kein Wunder. 
Naja egal das Spiel macht auch ohne Mods ein haufen Spaß.


----------



## Placebo (14. Februar 2013)

Wenn der VRAM zuende ist, dann hat man keine 40-60 FPS mehr, sondern eher <10. Wenn du so viele Frames hast und trotzdem Ruckler bemerkst, dann kommt deine Festplatte nicht mehr mit dem Nachladen hinterher. Der Grund ist der gleiche: zu viele Speicherfressende Mods aber deiner GraKa ist nicht die Puste ausgegangen.


----------



## cflies (15. Februar 2013)

Das kann ich so auch bestätigen, aber diese Nachladeruckler sollten doch dank SSD Geschichte sein oder gibt es da andere Ursachen, die in Frage kommen.
Die meiste Probleme mit low fps hatte ich, nachdem ich mit dem Skyrim-Tool von pcgh u.a. die Grids verändert hatte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Februar 2013)

Also an meiner Festplatte liegt es sicher nicht außer ne SSD ist auch zu langsam für.
Habs jetzt nochmal getestet die FPS gehen schon runter aber das sieht man nur wenn mann durchgehend auf die FPS Anzeige schaut weil es immer nur ganz kurz zu sehen ist wenns ruckelt.


----------



## doceddy (15. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele dank Mods immer mit ~2GB VRam  Und es läuft mit 80-90fps. Zwischendurch gibts natürlich minimale Microruckler, wenn man zB durch einen dichten Wald rennt.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Phenom nicht wirklich gut für Skyrim ist. Hatte vorher einen X6 1055T @ 3,9GHz und die FPS lagen auch bei 50-70.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal wie schaffe ich es das die Dunkle Bruderschaft mich entführt?
Ich hab alles wie beim ersten mal gemacht zu dem Jungen dann die im Weisenhaus töten und die Belohnung von dem Jungen holen aber seitdem kommt einfach nix ich bekomme die Nachricht von denen nicht und entführt werd ich auch nicht.
Beim ersten mal gings auch ohne das ich wusste das das passiert.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt hab nach etwas längerer Suche zwei Consolenbefehle gefunden wo man dann im Haus nach der man bei der eigentlichen Entführung landet ist und es los geht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2013)

Warst du schon pennen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2013)

Ja hab zig mal gepennt und auch in mehreren Städten. Kein Plan warum es nicht ging aber zum Glück gehts jetzt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2013)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich möchte das es gesehn wird das ich was geschrieben habe.
Das mit der dunklen Bruderschaft war dann leider doch nix. 
Nach den ersten Kills wo zwischenzeitlich der Cicero kommen soll ist dieser aber nie gekommen und neue Aufträge bekommt man auch nicht 
Hab dann den alten Speicherstand genommen es wieder per Console neu gestartet und zumindest die Bruderschaft ausgelöscht denn das geht. 
Auch wenns mir nicht gefällt denn das Pferd was man da bekommt find ich soooooo geil 
Aber ich hab kein Bock wieder neu anzufangen und da ich eh weiß was man da alles macht ist es jetzt nicht so schlimm. 

Falls jemand trotzdem eine Lösung dafür kennt, wäre es nett wenn ers schreibt.


----------



## Papzt (19. Februar 2013)

Das ist skyrim. Wie viele speicherstände ich schon gelöscht hab weil sie einfach zerschossen waren


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2013)

Oh ja das ist Assi, hat ich nach zig Stunden bei Gothic3 gehabt. (Da hätt ich komplett neu Anfangen müssen)
Habs dann aber auch nie wieder gespielt weils trotz der ganzen Patchs ein reines rumgebuge war und schon manche Patches die alten Spielstände unbrauchbar machten.


----------



## Papzt (19. Februar 2013)

Naja mit dem CP ist Gothic ein echt gutes Spiel. Und Skyrim...naja ich hatte mindestens 4 mal das Problem, dass ich immer CTDs hatte wenns gespeichert hat. Egal ob autosave oder so. Blieb mir ja dann auch nichts anderes


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Februar 2013)

Also Werwolf zu sein ist ja ganz lustig aber rein Kampftechnisch find ich den schlecht.
Naja der Hauptgrund war für mich eh das ich nicht mehr Krank werden kann und vor allem kein Vampier mehr.


----------



## jumpel (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute!
...apropos Werwolf, kann man das wieder loswerden wenn man einer geworden ist?
Ich wusste es mal, aber jetzt nach längerer Spielpause kann ich mich nichtmehr dran erinnern.


Habt ihr eigentlich ne Möglichkeit auf dem Pferd zu zaubern bzw. Schreie auszuführen, oder geht das allgemein nicht?
Ich würde nämlich gerne den Kerzenschein-Zauber zaubern während ich reite. Ich hab irgendeinen Mod mit ziemlich dunklen Nächten und finde das auch sehr gut, aber zwischendurch hätte ich einfach gerne ein Lichtlein :]


Noch ne Frage: Kommt eigentlich ne Meldung wenn man alle Orte entdeckt hat? Meines wissens brauch ich jetzt noch eine Höhle und ein Grab, dann hab ich keine schwarzen Icons mehr, zumindest keine die mir bisjetzt aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2013)

jumpel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> ...apropos Werwolf, kann man das wieder loswerden wenn man einer geworden ist?
> Ich wusste es mal, aber jetzt nach längerer Spielpause kann ich mich nichtmehr dran erinnern.
> 
> ...


 
Du bekommst die Möglichkeit deine ...ehm lycantropie?! Wieder los zu werden wenn du die Geschichte der Gefährten weiter spielst. Kampf vom Pferd ist erst mit dem Dawnguard möglich. Wüsste nicht dass man da eine Meldung bekommt. Du könntest gucken wie viele Orte es insgesamt zu entdecken gibt und dann in den Statistiken nach gucken.


----------



## jumpel (24. Februar 2013)

Aja danke dir!
Also kämpfen geht ja auch mit "Skyrim-normal" ohne Add on's. Glaub ab Patch 1.6 ging das. Nur zaubern leider nicht.
Na gut, dann ist es so, ich bin mittlerweile auf den "Wearable Lanterns"-Mod gestossen und werd den mal ausprobieren. Da kannste dir ne Funzel an den Gürtel hängen und ein wenig für Erleuchtung sorgen.

Was steht sonst noch an:
Die Steine von Barendziah werd ich wohl mit Hilfe einer schlauen Homepage finden müssen. Seit rund einem Jahr such ich jetzt schon und da ich schon "überall" war weis ich nichtmehr weiter.


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2013)

Im Workshop gibts ne mod die dir anzeigt wo sie liegen. Hast dann überall questmarkierungen. Ich habe sie das erste mal alle so gefunden. Damals war der eine Stein sogar noch so, dass man ihn verpassen und danach nicht mehr bekommen konnte.ich sammel die schon gar nicht mehr,  da ich davon keine Vorteile hab. Musst halt irgendwie jede Fraktion anfangen damit du die alle bekommst


----------



## jumpel (24. Februar 2013)

Jo, Vorteile gibts leider keine aber alleine schon die 18 Steine im Inventar die alle einzeln aufgelistet sind stören mich ;]
Ich will das Spiel halt so weit wie es geht durchspielen.
Hab jetzt seit 2-3 Monaten nichtmehr gespielt aber jetzt hats mich wieder ein wenig gepackt.

Schade dass es die starken Mods die es mittlerweile gibts nicht schon von Anfang an dabei waren!


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, dass man questobjekte nicht ablegen kann nervt. Da gibt es noch so einiges mehr. Deswegen fange ich schon gar nicht mehr an die aufzunehmen.


----------



## jumpel (26. Februar 2013)

Hey Papzt,
kannst du mir mal sagen wie deine Mod heisst, die dir die Edelsteine anzeigt?


----------



## coroc (26. Februar 2013)

Die gibts im Workshop 

Die heißt: Stones of Barenziah Quest Markers

Link: Steam Workshop :: Stones of Barenziah Quest Markers


----------



## jumpel (26. Februar 2013)

Dankeschön!
Endlich, Zwei Stück noch und dann kann ich das abhaken :]


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe Skyrim bisher nur auf der XBOX gezockt, möchte jetzt aber den Genuss des PCs erfahren und es mir auch für unsere Plattform kaufen 

Gibt es irgendwelche Nach- oder Vorteile zwischen der Amazon-Bestellung und Steam ?
Kann ich Grafik-Mods etc. bei der Steam-Version installieren ?
Ist Nexus oder Steam-Workshop besser ?


----------



## coroc (27. Februar 2013)

Hi, 

zu 1: Naja. Bei Amazon musst du dir nich das Gmae runterladen...
zu 2: Wenn die einmal installiert sind, sind die soweit ich weiß gleich
zu 3: Kommt drauf an. an kann beides kombinieren


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke 

Warum ist die Premium- günstiger als die Standard-Version ?


----------



## coroc (27. Februar 2013)

Ich hab keinen Plan 

Ich würde allerdings eher die Premiumversion nehmen, wenn die günstiger ist


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2013)

Die Premium-Edition hat afaik noch ein T-Shirt, ein Buch und auf deiner CD noch das Lösungsbuch, sowie ein paar Soundtracks dabei. Bei gleichem Preis undbedingt Premium kaufen. Bei Nichtgefallen kann man die Extras ja auch auf dem MP verscherbeln!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Februar 2013)

Gleicher Preis ? 4 € günstiger


----------



## ImNEW (28. Februar 2013)

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen! Bei mir ist die Tiefenschmiede bei den Gefährten nicht mehr betretbar! Die Eingang ist zwar noch da aber ich kann nicht interagieren Ich habe die Directors Cut Mod und die Inoffizellen Patches drauf. Hat das damit was zu tun? Haben die mein Spiel/meinen Spielstand beschädigt?


----------



## jumpel (1. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Du bekommst die Möglichkeit deine ...ehm lycantropie?! Wieder los zu werden wenn du die Geschichte der Gefährten weiter spielst.
> Du könntest gucken wie viele Orte es insgesamt zu entdecken gibt und dann in den Statistiken nach gucken.


 

Das heisst, die Gefährtenaufträge hören irgendwann auf und am Schluss kann ich wählen ob ich weiterhin Werwolf sein will?
Die Bruderschaftsaufträge scheinen ja endlos zu sein.

Wegen den entdeckten Orten, da steht nur "entdeckt: xxx" und nicht "xxx von xxx".
Hab in der Zwischenzeit noch ne Dwemerruine entdeckt die aber glücklicherweise klein war.


----------



## sp01 (1. März 2013)

Gestern endlich Lvl8 geworden, ich bin zwar nur Gelegenheits Gamer aber es zieht sich doch ziemlich. Hab so das Gefühl das manche Aufträge einfach zu schwer für das Level sind.
Schade das es keine Anzeige gibt wie schwer die Quest ist, das finde dich in machen MMOs ganz praktisch.


----------



## coroc (1. März 2013)

Ja...Aber man schafft es auch so...Ich hab mir angewöhnt zu Speichern, bevor ich in ein unbekanntes Dungeo reingehe...

Wobei das Phänomen ja nur bei Tieren aufteucht...Oder halt bei Banditenanführen anfangs...
Die meisten Gegner levlen ja mit...


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2013)

jumpel schrieb:


> Das heisst, die Gefährtenaufträge hören irgendwann auf und am Schluss kann ich wählen ob ich weiterhin Werwolf sein will?
> Die Bruderschaftsaufträge scheinen ja endlos zu sein.
> 
> Wegen den entdeckten Orten, da steht nur "entdeckt: xxx" und nicht "xxx von xxx".
> Hab in der Zwischenzeit noch ne Dwemerruine entdeckt die aber glücklicherweise klein war.


 
Die richtige questreihe der Gefährten ist irgendwann vorbei,  ja. So wie bei der DB. Wenn du natürlich immer nur diese kleinen nebenaufträge machst kann es mit der Story nicht weiter gehen. Ich hasse die Dwemerruinen


----------



## coroc (1. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Dwemerruinen


 Ich auch...Die sind die schwersten im ganzen Spiel...


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2013)

Naja mich nervt nur immer diese ewige lauferei für nichts. Jeder andere dungeon in der selben Größe gefällt mir um einiges besser


----------



## coroc (1. März 2013)

Stimmt...Wobei ich die wegn der Fallen usw nicht so gerne mag. Wobei die Unterirdische Stadt (Der Name fällt mir grad nich ein) aber echt beeindruckend ist


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2013)

Naja, in Dwemerruninen hab ich mir immer das Zeug zum Schmied-Skillen geholt!


----------



## jumpel (1. März 2013)

coroc, du meinst sicher 'Schwarzweite' !?
Hier hat mal jemand gepostet, man sollte den riesen Ballon in der Mitte mal mit 'unerbittliche Macht' anschreien, dann würde was lustiges passieren. Ich kam aber noch nicht dazu...

EDIT:
Wegen den Gefährten-Aufträgen
Was sind denn da die Hauptquests und was Nebenquests? Musste neulich mit Aela ein Totem aus ner Höhle holen und in der Tiefenschmiede ablegen. Das war wohl Haupt?
Und einen Dieb umlegen ist dann wohl Neben?
Aber erkennt man das irgendwie im vorraus?


----------



## coroc (1. März 2013)

Jep. Schwarzweite. 

Das Totem ist Mainquest. Der Dieb ist Neben...Das erkennt man daran obs heißt töte xy oder so heißt. 

Mainquest erkennt man daran, das es heißt: Hole das totem oder so...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. März 2013)

Die Dwemerstadt fand ich immer zu unübersichtlich. 
Da haben meine Zwangsneurosen eingegriffen und ich bin flott wieder in den Aufzug gestiegen 

Das nervige an den Dwemerruinen sind aber die unübersichtlichen Wege bin manchmal ne viertel Stunde nem Marker nachgelaufen der nicht aufzufinden war


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2013)

Welche Mods sollte man verwenden wenn man Skytim spielt?
Ich will es jetzmal wieder spielen, aber weiß nicht ob so oder mit Mods.


----------



## coroc (2. März 2013)

MEinst du Grafikmods?

Da kannst du mal im Skyrimmodthread (auch angepinnt) gucken, von denen würd uich auf jeden Fall welche nutzen...Sonst sieht die Grakig nich so dolle aus.

Ob man Mods nutzen sollte, die Waffen usw dazu modden ist geschmacksache, ich würds nicht tun...


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2013)

Etwas Grafik und einen UI Mod wo man die Items sortieren kann.
Mehr will ich agr nicht.


----------



## coroc (2. März 2013)

Ok. ICh würds auch so machen 

Wie schon gesagt, kannst mal hie rreingucken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html

Die "normale Grafik ist wirklich nich die tollste....


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2013)

Ich habe keine Lust mir alzu viel durchzulesen.

Braucht man bei Skyrim Nexus wirklich einen Acc?


----------



## coroc (2. März 2013)

JEpp. Da brauchst du nen Acc...


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2013)

Und gibt es eine Mod um die Lebensleiste so zu ändern das sie nur von einer Seite schrumpft?

Edit: Habe jetzt einige Mods installiert, aber ich bin nicht so ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. März 2013)

Heute wurde i-ein Patch installiert und jetzt kann ich meinen letztes Spielstand nicht mehr laden...
Liegt das daran, dass davor manche Mods nicht mehr "subscribed" waren und ich einfach "rübergeschrieben" habe ?!

Bitte helft mir, ich war schon Stufe 28


----------



## mMn (9. April 2013)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den "Legendären Skills" die mit Patch 1.9 kamen? Ich hatte dies mal mit meinem Schlossknacken-Skill probiert, derzeit leider mein einziger LvL 100 Skill. Nur erhalte jetzt keine Erfahrung mehr durch das knacken von Schlössern, ein Meister- und zwei Expertendschlösser sollten eigentlich ausreichen um wenigstens einen kleinen Ausschlag auf dem Fortschrittsbalken zu erzeugen, aber da tut sich eben nix...


----------



## Papzt (15. April 2013)

Kann keine Veränderung festgestellen. Leveln bei mir genauso hoch woe vorher auch


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. April 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand bitte Shalidors Labyrinth erklären ? ich treffe am Ende immer auf den Dremora, der beamt sich mit mir weg, dann töte ich ihn und seine Atronachen und dann passiert nichts mehr ?!


----------



## neflE (25. April 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand bitte Shalidors Labyrinth erklären ? ich treffe am Ende immer auf den Dremora, der beamt sich mit mir weg, dann töte ich ihn und seine Atronachen und dann passiert nichts mehr ?!




Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie es weitergeht, aber dann einfach zum nächsten Buch ?


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2013)

Skyrim hat entschieden meinen Spielstand zu verbuggen. Da ich nicht Ewigkeiten einen neuen Char erstellen möchte, wollte ich fragen ob es ein Konsolenkommando gibt um das Aussehen zu "exthrahieren"?


----------



## Skyzow (4. Mai 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> wollte ich fragen ob es ein Konsolenkommando gibt um das Aussehen zu "exthrahieren"?


Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2013)

Gibt es den eine Mod?


----------



## Skyzow (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, hab da letztens was gesehen. Namen hab ich aber vergessen :/


----------



## Skyzow (12. Mai 2013)

Falls jemand noch die Mod braucht um das Aussehen auf einen anderen Charakter zu übertragen:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15307/?

Ist aber nur für das Gesicht


----------



## Monsjo (15. Mai 2013)

Danke reicht super aumen:


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. August 2013)

Huhu, wollte mal fragen ob sich der Einstieg noch lohnt Möchte gerne die Legendary Edition erwerben, ist zur Zeit sogar bei Steam in Angebot für knapp 30 €uronen: Save 25% on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition on Steam Es sei denn es ist etwas neues geplant vom TES Entwickler Dann würde ich auf´s nächste Projekt warten


----------



## Norkzlam (1. August 2013)

Auf absehbare Zeit ist nicht mit einem Nachfolger zu rechnen.
Ich habe über 200h Skyrim gespielt und noch lange nicht alles gesehen. Ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen.


----------



## jensi251 (2. August 2013)

Hab auch gestern erst angefangen.

Hab jetzt aber mal ne Frage. Achtung, etwas spoiler daher in weiß bin jetzt zum Werwolf geworden mit der einen Quest von SKjor und Aela Und jetzt finde ich meine Begleiterin nicht mehr, war diese Huscarlin(?) aus Drachenfeste (Lydia). Kann mir jemand sagen wo die jetzt steckt? Hab die da nicht mehr gefunden. Ein Haus oder sowas habe ich übrigens noch nicht.


----------



## cflies (2. August 2013)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Hab auch gestern erst angefangen.
> 
> Hab jetzt aber mal ne Frage. Achtung, etwas spoiler daher in weiß bin jetzt zum Werwolf geworden mit der einen Quest von SKjor und Aela Und jetzt finde ich meine Begleiterin nicht mehr, war diese Huscarlin(?) aus Drachenfeste (Lydia). Kann mir jemand sagen wo die jetzt steckt? Hab die da nicht mehr gefunden. Ein Haus oder sowas habe ich übrigens noch nicht.


 
Die sollte in Drachenfeste zu finden sein, falls sie nicht schon umgekommen ist.


----------



## Papzt (3. August 2013)

Wär sie tit hätte ien Kurier ihm das schon mitgeteilt, also bleibt nur die Drachenfeste


----------



## jensi251 (3. August 2013)

Dauert aber dann wohl sehr lange bis die da ankommt oder wie ist das? Eine Nachricht habe ich bisher nicht erhalten.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## cflies (3. August 2013)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Dauert aber dann wohl sehr lange bis die da ankommt oder wie ist das? Eine Nachricht habe ich bisher nicht erhalten.
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.


 
Die Drachenfeste ist groß, die musst Du schon gründlich durchsuchen. Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, helfen Konsolenbefehle(googeln).
Nützlich sind diese auch, wenn Du Lydia heiraten willst.
Zur Zeit ist sie allerdings vergeben...


----------



## jensi251 (3. August 2013)

So ein heiraten zeugs ist bis jetzt uninteressant 
Ich dachte die steht da unten beim Jarl wo die vorher auch immer war  dann muss ich wohl noch etwas suchen.


----------



## Papzt (3. August 2013)

Für gewöhnlich sitzt sie an der Tafel, geh einfach zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal hin. Ich habe auch schon NPCs aus Skyrim auf Solstheim angetroffen... ab und zu irren die einfach irgendwo umher


----------



## Gast0707215 (15. August 2013)

Hoi, ist Skyrim eigentlich auch so ein suchtförderndes Spiel? Habe vor einem halben Jahr endlich mit WoW aufgehört und sehne mich mal wieder nach einem richtig guten RPG.

Bin dem RPG-Genre seit WoW-Ende allerdings sehr kritisch eingestellt und möchte nicht wieder so derbe versumpfen  Ich weiß, dass es sehr zeitfressend ist, aber es ist doch anderst, da hier der online-Competition-Druck ja wegfällt...


----------



## coroc (15. August 2013)

Ich hab in SKyrim umgefähr 350h rumgebracht, allerdings ohne Addons. Mit dem Vampir-Dinges da, waren es noch ein paar mehr. Auf die Dauer wurde es mir etwas langweilig, aber man kann sichn halt auch noch Quest-Mods dazuinstallieren...

Wenn du nen RPG mit Suchtpotential suchst, muss ich die vor TES3: Morrowind warnen


----------



## Papzt (15. August 2013)

justmy2cents schrieb:


> Hoi, ist Skyrim eigentlich auch so ein suchtförderndes Spiel? Habe vor einem halben Jahr endlich mit WoW aufgehört und sehne mich mal wieder nach einem richtig guten RPG.
> 
> Bin dem RPG-Genre seit WoW-Ende allerdings sehr kritisch eingestellt und möchte nicht wieder so derbe versumpfen  Ich weiß, dass es sehr zeitfressend ist, aber es ist doch anderst, da hier der online-Competition-Druck ja wegfällt...


 
Ehm du kannst doch WoW nicht mit einem richtigen Spiel vergleichen  Aber ja, es hat eine Menge Suchtpotential


----------



## Gast0707215 (15. August 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ehm du kannst doch WoW nicht mit einem richtigen Spiel vergleichen



 Mal gucken. Habs mir jetzt mal über Steam gekauft. Vielleicht schaff ich ja etwas Selbstkontrolle durchzusetzen, ansonsten gibt es halt ein weiteres "Orientierungsjahr" vor dem Studium


----------



## sp01 (18. August 2013)

Ähm, meiner Meinung nach ist Skyrim noch nicht mal halb so suchtfördent wie WoW.
Klar die ersten Tage wirst viel zeit damit verbringen, aber schon nach rund net Woche lag das Game wider in der Ecke. Klar Spiel ich es noch ab und an, aber so 10+h/Tag wie WoW never.


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. August 2013)

Huhu,
bin heute mit "offiziellen" HighRes-Pack (von Steam) und dem  "unofficial Skyrim-Patch" das erste Mal an meine Ram-Grenze der  Grafikkarte angelangt (2000 Mb). Da es das erste mal generell ist, wo  ich an die Speichergrenze stoße, würde es mich interessieren, wie sich  das dann in Skyrim darstellt? Lags, FPS Drops, Spielabbruch o.ä.


Es waren ganz lange (l. MSI Afterburner) mehr als 2 Gb in Benutzung und in diesem Zeitabschnitt waren auch die FPS stabil (110 - 118; hab auf 118 beschränkt, da ich sonst extreme Grafikbugs habe jenseits 120 -144+). Irgendwann hat es dann ca. jede Sekunde einen starken Drop gegeben ( bis runter auf 50-60), zu dem Zeitpunkt waren dann aber nur noch 1,5 - 1,7Gb in Benutzung und *die Grafikauslastung war nur noch bei 55% - 70%*. 


Rein theoretisch würden sich die FPS-Drops ja durch die Auslastung erklären (nach einem Skyrim Restart war die AUslastung wieder bei 95 -99%, also normal), würde aber in dem Zusammenhang noch gerne wissen ob sich an der GPU Auslastung was ändert, wenn der vram nicht mehr reicht und es auf den Arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert wird. Gibt es hier "nur" Lags unabhängig von der GPU-Auslastung oder geht hier die Auslastung automatisch runter (da vielleicht auf die verzögerte Berechnung des Rams gewartet werden muss)?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Oktober 2013)

kann mir jemand die id von der schriftrolle der alten (drache) verraten, damit ich mir die mit player.additem ins spiel cheaten kann? ich steh vor der apparatur wo die erscheinen soll, der questmarker ist drauf, aber keine rolle die ich nehmen kann. der halter ist leer. im inventar habe ich lediglich die schriftrolle der alten (blut).

hat sich erledigt. ich habe die schriftrolle mit player.additem 020126dc 1 und die quest mit setstage MQ205 80 erfolgreich beendet.


----------



## mülla1 (28. November 2013)

Skyrim incl der dlcs ist ja im Moment im Angebot beim steam sale. Noch bis morgen soweit ich das Weiss.. 
Wollt euch mal schnell fragen ob sich das Spiel für mich lohnt. Ich bin zwar eig mehr der Ego shooter Spieler, allerdings haben mich auch schone andere Spiele in Richtung fantasy/rollenspiele interessiert. 
Habt ihr so einen kurzen Überblick darüber für wen das Spiel was ist und für wen nicht?!  
Knapp vierzehn Euro sind ja ne jetzt nicht die Welt, aber fragen kann man ja mal.. 

Ach ja hardware ist folgende:
i5 2500k @4,5ghz 
Asus Hd 7970 dc2t
8gb ram
Das ganze auf einem p67 Brett von msi
Dpp 10 650w
Und zu guter Letzt ne Samsung 840 basic 250gb

Ich denke damit sollte es auf fullhd mit maxed out incl einiger mod Fummeleien ordentlich laufen oder?


----------



## coroc (28. November 2013)

Für wen es sich lohnt...Kommt halt ganz drauf an, ob du...


...dich mehr mit der Spielwelt und kleinen Quests arbeitest, als durch den Mainquest.
...es magst Spiele zu modden.
...es magst, alles tun und lassen zu können, worauf du grade Bock hast.
Deine HW spielt da locker mit


----------



## mülla1 (28. November 2013)

Ja ich hab mir schon nen paar Tests angeguckt. Skyrim hat ja durchweg gut abgeschnitten was das angeht. Bis auf die main quest (der ja ein wenig schwachbrüstig sein soll von der Story her). 
Gemoddet hab ich noch nie, aber ich hab auch vor einem Jahr gesagt ich hab noch nie overclocking betrieben und mittlerweile bin ich echt fit darin :p
Irgendwie öden mich die aktuellen shooter nur noch an, weswegen ich auf der Suche nach neuen Sachen bin (gut Metro last light hab ich mir jetzt im Amazon cyber Monday geholt ) aber ansonsten bin ich halt auf der Suche nach neuen Sachen die mich faszinieren könnten. Und Skyrim ist ja durchaus dafür bekannt 
Ich denke mal für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen oder?!  
HW spielt locker mit? Also hab ich auch noch ordentlich Spielraum nehme ich an?


----------



## coroc (28. November 2013)

Ich hab 350 Stunden in Skyrim totgeschlagen. Skyrim war sehr faszinierend für mich. Ist halt vollkommen anders als ein klassischer Shooter. 
Bei dem Preis machst du mMn absolut gar nix falsch  Nur obs dir gfällt, kann ich dir halt nicht sagen. Im Notfall kannst ja mal ein paar LetsPlay ansehen.
Meine 7870 hat damals mit nem Phenom 2 X4 955 einiges mitgemacht, was genau kann ich nicht mehr sagen, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass ich auf jeden Fall die höherauflösenden Texturen, schöneres Gras und schönere Bäume, und nen Mod für Wasser und Schnee draufhatte. Ich glaube, ne ENB war auch dabei.


----------



## mülla1 (28. November 2013)

Ach dann werd ich einfach mal zuschlagen würde ich sagen  gut das ich keine Vorlesungen mehr in der Uni hab.. Dann kann man sich mal ein wenig in die fantasy Welt stürzen  
Das mit den mods finde ich ultra interessant... Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf.. Also mal sehen.. Danke für deine Auskünfte


----------



## coroc (28. November 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß  das ist gut, ich habs irgendwie mit der Schule unter einen Hut gebracht ^^

Wegen der Mods kannst du ja mal hier gucken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/186402-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Oozy (28. November 2013)

@mülla

Ich stand gestern Abend so ziemlich vor demselben "Dilemma". Obwohl mir Fantasy und RPGs generell nicht so zusagen, habe ich mir das Spiel geholt, da die knapp 8 Euro nicht viel ist, auch wenn das Spiel nicht so toll sein sollte. Heute habe ich es circa 2 Stunden angespielt und muss sagen, dass ich total begeistert bin. Da werden sicher noch mehrere Spielstunden folgen... 

@ all
Spielt ihr das Spiel klassisch mit Maus + Tastatur oder mit einem Controller?


----------



## mülla1 (29. November 2013)

So ich hab gerade eben auch noch zugeschlagen.. Hab mir direkt die Version mit allen dlcs geholt. Dachte mir wenn schon denn schon  
Ich bin ja mal gespannt... Sowohl was sich Grafik mäßig rausholen lässt.. Und ob mich das Spiel fasziniert  bis es fertig geladen ist wird dann noch Metro gezockt


----------



## cflies (29. November 2013)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## BlackNeo (29. November 2013)

So, gestern Skyrim Legendary Edition geschossen.

Jetzt hätte ich nur 2 Fragen: 1. Warum wird mir nur Skyrim angezeigt, sind da beim Download die Addons schon mit dabei?

2. Hätte wer mal ne kleine Zusammenstellung an Mods und ENBs wie ich mir das Spiel auf die maximale Grafikquali bringen kann die meine 7970 noch gut hinbekommt?


----------



## lipt00n (29. November 2013)

Ich hab mir das gestern auch mal gegönnt, nach jahrelangem zögern. Hab mir die Modkollektion von nem Freund eingebaut, und soweit scheint auch alles zu funktionieren. Aber, das großer aber, ABER:

Ich habe ebenfalls das offizielle HD Texturenpack installiert. Das verbessert die Texturen schon enorm, allerdings keine Bodentexturen, wie es scheint. Charaktere und Waffen und Rüstungen und so weiter sehen ja nun alle recht schnieke aus, aber diese Wischiwaschi Bodentexturen trüben das Gesamtbild erheblich.
Durch den (unkomfortablen) Workshop hab mich teilweise durchgearbeitet, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Hat da jemand n Tipp für mich? Ich wäre doch sehr dankbar


----------



## TheNoseman (29. November 2013)

Skyrim Nexus - mods and community Viele (zu viele) Mods für allen möglichen Unsinn. Texturen und ENBs für die Grafik, Gameplayverbesserungen für andere Zwecke...


----------



## coroc (29. November 2013)

Wie der Nasenmann () sagte, würde ich mich nciht auf den Workshop verlassen, sondern Nexusmods nutzen...Mehr Mods und übersichtlicher als der Workshop.


----------



## shoon (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Wollte heute ENB installieren, habe auch alles in den Hauptordner von Skyrim kopiert.
Wenn ich dann jedoch Skyrim starte, beendet sich der Launcher. 
Kann  mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus,
mfg shoon


----------



## lipt00n (4. Dezember 2013)

shoon: nur enb? oder noch was anderes neues, was evtl. im wege ist?

-----------------

ich habe nach der tollen anleitung von skyrimtuner auf nexus mal ein bisschen rumgespielt, und bin begeistert ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUb641hcEsc


----------



## shoon (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte noch Mods vom Workshop eingeschaltet, die habe ich deaktiviert und jetzt geht es:p

mfg shoon


----------



## mülla1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Mods hab ich bisher nur über den Workshop genommen. Sind den über den nexus mod Manager noch bessere/andere mods verfügbar? 

Ansonsten macht das Spiel echt Laune.. Es gibt ja mega Viel zu entdecken und zu entscheiden. Im Moment versuche ich die schmiedekunst möglichst weit nach oben zu leveln. Hab mir dafür ein paar how to's angeguckt und mache das jetzt über den erzabbau, dann das Eisenerz mit einem gefunden zauber zu silbererz/Golderz wandeln. Anschließend stelle ich dann immer goldringe her und verschnacke die anschließend. Oder gibt es noch eine andere/schnellere Möglichkeit? Diesen alten bug über die eisendolche gibt's ja leider nicht mehr 

Gibt's ansonsten noch irgendwelche tips was man wie skillen sollte? Spiele nen Nord und wollte mich auf eine einhandwaffe (linker mausklick) plus Zerstörungszauber (rechter Mausklick) spezialisieren


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Dezember 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> Sind den über den nexus mod Manager noch bessere/andere mods verfügbar?


 definitiv.


----------



## shoon (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

Habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich z bsp. Eine Truhe öffnen, oder meine Objekte öffnen will, dann bleibt der Bildschirm für 3-5 Sekunden einfach stehen. Dies nervt vor allem wenn ich etwas kaufen will, oderviel ablegen will. Weiss vielleicht jemand an was das liegen könnte?
Spiel ist auf einer SSD installiert.

mfg shoon

EDIT: Habe das Problem gelöst Es lag daran, dass ich einen Schlüssel 33.000!! Mal im Inventar hatte, nachdem ich sie abgelegt habe, war das Problem gelöst.


----------



## lipt00n (9. Dezember 2013)

shoon schrieb:


> Habe das Problem gelöst Es lag daran, dass ich einen Schlüssel 33.000!! Mal im Inventar hatte, nachdem ich sie abgelegt habe, war das Problem gelöst.



wtf?! Oo


----------



## shoon (9. Dezember 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> wtf?! Oo



Ja habe keinen Plan warum, kann nachher aber mal nen Screenshot machen:p


----------



## acidburn1811 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Ich versuch seit gestern den NMM aus,leider bekomm ich kein Mod zum Laufen.Nachdem installieren lass ich NMM durchlaufen,lad auf der Webseite ein Mod über NMM aber es geht nix.
Kann es vllt dadran liegen das ich das Prog. auf meiner Gamer-HDD-Installiert hab oder muss ich noch extra Ordner anlegen ? 

Installiert ist Nexus Mod Manager 0.46.0

zZ.schauts so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das mir wär helfen kann 

Gruß


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

Das Spiel könnte ich mir auch endlich mal zulegen.


----------



## Wired (14. Dezember 2013)

Jogibär schrieb:


> Das Spiel könnte ich mir auch endlich mal zulegen.


 Dann kauf dir aber gleich die Version wo das Hauptspiel und alle 3 Addons drin sind.


----------



## shoon (16. Dezember 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich versuch seit gestern den NMM aus,leider bekomm ich kein Mod zum Laufen.Nachdem installieren lass ich NMM durchlaufen,lad auf der Webseite ein Mod über NMM aber es geht nix.
> Kann es vllt dadran liegen das ich das Prog. auf meiner Gamer-HDD-Installiert hab oder muss ich noch extra Ordner anlegen ?
> ...



Glaube du musst noch den grünen Häkchen drücken, um zu bestätigen, dass das Spiel dort installiert ist.

mfg shoon


----------



## Zero-11 (29. Dezember 2013)

So ich hab jetzt mal einen 8GB zusätzlich zum 4GB Riegel eingebaut ist aber immer noch 32bit und eine ESI Juli@ XTe und nun läuft das Spiel so flüssig wie noch nie zuvor.  Woran kann das liegen? Doch nicht etwa Dual-Channel? Schneller hochfahren tut die Kiste jetzt auch boah geil.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Januar 2014)

auf wundersameweiße waren vorhin als ich skyrim startete alle speicherstände weg. hab ich die cloud wieder aktiviert und natürlich haben mir dann aber meine aktuellen saves gefehlt ingame. im saves ordner sind sie aber komischerweiße da? 
wie kann ich die wieder integrieren?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Welche .ini-Datei muss ich ändern ? Ich habe irgendwie zwei gefunden


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Januar 2014)

Hi ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen.

Ich habe mir beim letzten Sale Skyrim mit allen DLCs bei Steam gekauft und bisschen gezockt (ca. 40h) und ein ersten Eindruck zu gewinnnen etc. (ist mein erstes TES).

1. Ich spiele auf Adpet (was wenn ich das richtig nachgeguckt habe, mittel sein soll) und kriege bei drei Viertel aller Quests nur aufs Maul. Werde ständig in 1-2 Schlägen selbst von Banditen gekillt. Meine Taktik: Ich schrei die einmal an, mach einen Hit, hau ab, warte bis ich wieder schreien kann und so weiter. Wenn ich die dann nahc 7-8 Schläge down habe, sehe ich das die eine viel schlechtere Rüstung und Waffe haben als ich. Meine Frage ist, was mach ich hier falsch? Ich bin immer auf Schwere Rüstung, 2-Händer und Blocken gegangen und trotzdem krieg ich nur auf die Fresse.

2. Ich suche nach ein paar guten Mods, die aber nur die Grafik und das Ausrüstungsmeü verbessern (sonst aber nichts am Spiel verändern). Was ist das zu empfehlen oder gibt es sowas wie ein Mod-Paket, dass gleiche mehrere Sachen entählt (z.b. Wetter, Wasser, Fauna etc)?

Und schafft mein PC (siehe Signatur) das auch bei 30-40 fps und ist das ganze denn stabil oder muss ich mit Abstürzen rechnen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## BJM10 (19. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welche .ini-Datei muss ich ändern ? Ich habe irgendwie zwei gefunden


 
Normalerweise ändert man die SkyrimPrefs unter C->User->Documents->My Games-> Skyrim


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Ich spiele auf Adpet (was wenn ich das richtig nachgeguckt habe, mittel sein soll) und kriege bei drei Viertel aller Quests nur aufs Maul. Werde ständig in 1-2 Schlägen selbst von Banditen gekillt. Meine Taktik: Ich schrei die einmal an, mach einen Hit, hau ab, warte bis ich wieder schreien kann und so weiter. Wenn ich die dann nahc 7-8 Schläge down habe, sehe ich das die eine viel schlechtere Rüstung und Waffe haben als ich. Meine Frage ist, was mach ich hier falsch? Ich bin immer auf Schwere Rüstung, 2-Händer und Blocken gegangen und trotzdem krieg ich nur auf die Fresse.



Was machst du genau?
Läufst du blind durch die Gegend oder bleibst du erst mal in Flusswald?
Also am Anfang solltest du erst mal die Aufträge dort erledigen und immer den weg entlang gehen ansonsten kommst du schnell in Gebiete wo die Gegner viel stärker sind.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2014)

Dito. Am Anfang schon durch ganz Himmelsrand zu laufen kannst du vergessen. Versuchs erst einmal bei den Gefährten und bei der Diebesgilde 

Kann aber auch nichts genaues zu deiner Kombi sagen, ich spiele mir leichter Rüstung und Bogen und verwende nur im "Notfall" mal einen Schrei oder Magie.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hab am Anfang auch mit dem Bogen gearbeitet und wenn dann in den Nahkampf ging die Zweihandwaffe gezogen.
 Also nicht gleich wie ein Berserker auf den Mann los sondern erst mit Fernwaffen schwächen und dann im Nahkampf den "Finishing Move" vollziehen.


----------



## VikingGe (21. Januar 2014)

> Also am Anfang solltest du erst mal die Aufträge dort erledigen und immer den weg entlang gehen ansonsten kommst du schnell in Gebiete wo die Gegner viel stärker sind.


Wobei sich so eine Rundtour von Flusswald über Falkenring nach Weißlauf eigentlich immer anbietet. Da erwarten einen relativ einfache Gegner. Und ja, Bögen sind gerade am Anfang mehr als nützlich.



> Wenn ich die dann nahc 7-8 Schläge down habe, sehe ich das die eine viel schlechtere Rüstung und Waffe haben als ich.


Da fällt mir ein - Falmer machen mit ihrem Pfeilen übelst viel Schaden. Die machen selbst nem richtig starken Character noch zu schaffen. Aber wenn man das dann selbst aufhebt, ist das einfach nur die ineffektivste Pfeil+Bogen-Kombination, die man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

So nach 367Std. und allen erreichten Errungenschaften hab ich jetzt glaub so ziemlich "alles" geschafft und hab mir Dawnguard geholt.
Jetzt frag ich mich bevor ich Anfange wie man das macht? 
Man kann ja als Vampir spielen oder eben die Vampire auslöschen.
Muss ich dann nachdem ich zB. als Vampire alle Menschen leergesaugt habe den alten Spielstand laden?
Dann bin ich zur Zeit noch ein Werwolf muss ich mich um als Vampir die Menschheit zu terrorisieren vorher Heilen?
Ziel ist es natürlich auch hier wieder alle Errungenschaften zu erledigen bevor ich mir Dragenborn zulege und die Insel Solstheim unsicher mache


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Januar 2014)

Hat man eigentlich mit einer niedrigen Stufe auch schon eine Chance die DLCs zu zocken ? Oder wie stark sind da so die Gegner ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Januar 2014)

Afaik skalieren auch da die Gegner mit deinem Level- Also werden die DLCs genau so schwer oder leicht wie im Haupt/Frakitons/Sonstiges-Quest sein.


----------



## BJM10 (22. Januar 2014)

Naja mein Char war mit Level 15 in Solstheim war keine Gute Idee, selbst auf der Lehrlingsstufe


----------



## ernest79 (25. Februar 2014)

heyho,

sind die addons eigenständige Level? oder behalte ich meinen Charakter?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Sebastian1980 (25. Februar 2014)

Du behälst deinen Charackter, die Addons fügen sich beinahe nahtlos ins Spiel ein.


----------



## ernest79 (25. Februar 2014)

habs mal wieder angespielt und eben festgestellt,  das nur noch pseudo für Bruderschaft und Gefährten unterwegs...

also addons bringen nochmal neues....


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. März 2014)

Brauch mal nen Rat was zum Teufel ich falsch mache ... Ich habe einen Rothwardonen Level 30, Zweihandwaffe auf 57, Leichte und Schwere Rüstung bei um die 30, habe komplette Vulkanglasausrüstung mit Defensivwert von um die 150 samt Vulkanglaskriegsaxt die auch 63 Schaden macht. Soweit sogut.

Da gehe ich in Weisslauf zu den Gefährten, kämpfe im Staubmannsgrab gegen Silberne Hand Soldaten die nur ein süßes silbernes Schwert und ne reine Lederrüstung haben ... Alles weit weit unter meinen Werten ... Und sie köpfen mich mit 3-4 Schlägen immer und immer wieder. Schaffe ich es selsbt voll ausgeholt 3-4 zuzuschlagen, haben sie allerhöchstens die Hälfte an Leben verloren, wenn überhaupt. Aber die hauen mich sofort in Grund und Boden.

Das selbe ist mir letztens bei einem kleinen Banditenunterschlupf nahe Weisslauf passiert ... Ein Bandit mit Pelsrüstung und Orkdolch und ein Bogenschütze haben mich gefühlte 20 mal getötet bis ich es irgendwann mit Ach und Krach geschafft habe sie zu töten.

Einen Drachen wiederum haue ich in einer Minute klein ohne die geringste Mühe oder Spannung.

Wie kann das sein? -.-


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. März 2014)

Hat das vielleicht mit irgend ner Krankheit zu tun?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. März 2014)

Nein ich bin gesund ... das passiert auch nur bei vermeintlich schwachen Gegnern.
Wenn ein Draugrtodesfürst/Riese/Vampirmeister kommt und mich mit 2 Schlägen hinrafft oder ein Zweigling mir das Leben zur Hölle macht ist das eine Sache, die packe ich aber sogar viel leichter als x-beliebige Banditen oder schlecht ausgerüstete Silberne Hand Anhänger. Da ist jeder einzelne Gegner in 50% der Fälle der sichere Tod. Entweder Kanonenfutter oder unbezwingbar.


----------



## coroc (5. März 2014)

Das war bei mir auch so. Banditen sidn gegen Ende hart zu knacken. Sie heißen dann ja auch Banditenmarodeur oder so...Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. März 2014)

Spiele auf Adept und bin Level 30 bzw bin jetzt im Augenblick zum ersten Mal oben auf dem Berg bei Paarthurnax.... Schätze von "gegen Ende" bin ich noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt, oder?

Edit: Jetzt schon wieder. Auf dem Weg nach Winterfeste ist unterwegs ein Kultist von Boethia, nur mit Fellrüstung, Lederstiefel und einem einhändigen Elfenstreitkolben. Nur diese drei Sachen hat er und tötet mich immer und immer wieder mit exakt zwei Schlägen. Ich kriege selbst mit schreien und meinem mächtigsten Schlag keine zehn Prozent von ihm abgezogen -.-


----------



## Skyzow (6. März 2014)

Du musst ja anscheinend anfangs anders gespielt haben, wenn du auf lvl30 beide Rüstungsskills erst auf 30 hast. Welche Skills sind denn bei dir hoch?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. März 2014)

Ich habe:
Level 31
Zweihandwaffen 70
Zerstöungszauber 70
Schmiedekunst 57
Blocken 37
Schlossknacken 37
Redekunst 31
Schwere Rüstung 29
Leichte Rüstung 26

Ich habe Zerstöungszauber so hoch weil ich es immer wieder eingesetzt habe bis ich die Hoffnung aufgab, dass es irgendwann doch noch effektiv wird. Stehle sehr viel und sehr oft und muss es schließlich irgendwann auch verkaufen können, daher Schlossknacken und Redekunst. Und im Spielverlauf habe ich gemerkt, dass die schwere Rüstung mir meine ganze Ausdauer raubt und Ausdauer brauche ich dringend, wenn ich schon nur mit Zweihändern draufhämmer wie bekloppt. Das bisschen weniger Rüstungswert nimmt man für das viel geringere Gewicht einer leichten Rüstung doch gerne in Kauf, weshalb dann mittendrin gewechselt wurde... Habe jetzt einen Ebenerzzweihänder, der 60 Schaden macht. Kommt mir irgendwie so wenig vor wenn man bedenkt, dass es das letzte vor Daedra ist.


----------



## RedVapor (13. März 2014)

Hast du Gesundheit oder vorallem Ausdauer und Magie erhöht.?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (13. März 2014)

Geht jetzt wieder ... War wohl ein Bug in den Einstellungen.... Auf Legendär und wieder zurück auf Adept gesetzt und schon sterben Riesen, Mammuts, Draugstodesfürsten und Drachen nach paar Schlägen.... Skyrim Skyrim...


----------



## -angeldust- (15. März 2014)

huhu!
iwie hab ich aktuell wieder starke lust auf skyrim, besonders auf die beiden grossen dlcs.

aber ich warte, bis die legendary version guenstiger ist. 
frage:
 ich habe ja die normale edition-samt mods- installiert. wie verhaelt sich das mit den mods und vor allem dem spielstand? 
ich hoffe der ist nicht weg?
von vorne anfangen will ich aktuell nicht.
wird der spielstand neben der cloud noch iwo aufm rechner gespeichert zwecks sicherung?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. März 2014)

```
C:\Users\[B]-angeldust-[/B]\Documents\my games\skyrim\saves
```


----------



## -angeldust- (15. März 2014)

ich danke dir!

spielstand speichere ich dann sicherheitshalber mal.

wird der save und die mods jetzt dann automatisch von der normalen in die legendary version uebernommen oder nicht?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. März 2014)

das kommt ja ganz darauf an ob die mods sich mit den dlc vertragen oder nicht. was anderes als es zu probieren bleibt dir nicht. grundsätzlich kann man die savegames vom hauptspiel problemlos mit den dlc nutzen.


----------



## ernest79 (17. März 2014)

Moin...

Welcher texture Mod bietet das meiste bzw. hat viel zu bieten? Und ist am besten kompatibel mit der Standard Version? 

Zusätzlich dann mit den Add Ons? ( bisher nich installiert )

Gruß Björn


----------



## Qahnaarin (18. März 2014)

ernest79 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Welcher texture Mod bietet das meiste bzw. hat viel zu bieten? Und ist am besten kompatibel mit der Standard Version?
> 
> ...


 
Dieser hier:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/607/?

Die ist auch so ziemlich die bekannteste & beliebteste Mod. 
Sieh selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ernest79 (18. März 2014)

Danke, 

Ich hab diesen mal installiert,  aber nich so deutliche Änderungen gesehen... 

Bestimmt irgendwas nich eingestellt, werd ich nochmal testen.

Edit: hab mich bei nexus angemeldet,  den Manager installiert,  kann die Mods aber nicht installieren:

Im Manager ist es ein netzwerkfehler . Bei nexus kommt die Meldung mich zu registrieren. 

Dies ist aber erfolgt


----------



## Qahnaarin (19. März 2014)

ernest79 schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Ich hab diesen mal installiert,  aber nich so deutliche Änderungen gesehen...
> 
> ...



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Meldung , dass du dich einloggen sollst, die kommt öfter. Mach das einfach und probier's nochmal, wenn es immer noch nicht funktioniert, kannst dich ja nochmal melden


----------



## ernest79 (19. März 2014)

Kommt tatsache oft,  Login funktioniert...  

Nun stellt sich die Frage wie die Mods installiert werden, denn nur immer einer ist aktiv...


----------



## Skyzow (20. März 2014)

Da du ja anscheinend ein Anfänger im Modden bist, guck dir vielleicht mal die Tutorials von Gopher(YouTube) zum Thema Skyrim Modding an(Englisch, aber sehr gut für Anfänger). Es gibt glaub ich hier im Elderscrolls auch einen Thread der die Basics erklärt.


----------



## -angeldust- (20. März 2014)

wieso ist nur eine mod aktiv? 
nutzt du jetzt den nexus mod manager?
dort kannste doch jede menge mods gleichzeitig laufen lassen? so mach ich das jedenfalls...


----------



## ernest79 (20. März 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich wähle oder aktiviere sie, doch nur einer ( grüner Haken ) ist scheinbar aktiv.  

Oder können pro Gruppe ( z.B. Landscape ) nur einer aktiviert werden?


----------



## -angeldust- (20. März 2014)

hmmm.
also doch nexus, okay.
vielleicht sind die untereinander nicht kompatibel?
hast du dir mal die beschreibungen zu den mods durchgelesen? 
vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter....


----------



## ernest79 (20. März 2014)

Sorry ja der nexus mod manager 

Gucke abends mal richtig,  aber sind alle von SHB


----------



## Qahnaarin (21. März 2014)

@ ernest79

Welche Mods sind das bei dir denn genau? Normalerweise kann man so viele Mods gleichzeitig aktivieren, wie man will (bzw. wie ohne massig CTDs laufen)


----------



## -angeldust- (24. März 2014)

so. skyrim legendary edition gibts heute bei amazon für 19,97 euro.

prima.


----------



## Broda922 (24. März 2014)

Huhu Skyrimfreunde,

bin gerade dabei, das Spiel für mich zu entdecken.

Ist das nur mein persönlicher Eindruck, oder sind Zerstörungsmagie und Bögen schwach bzw. taugen nichts? Bessert sich das, je höher man im Level aufsteigt?


----------



## coroc (24. März 2014)

Moin,

zu Zerstörungsmagie kann ich wenig sagen, doch zu Bögen einiges.

MMn sind Bögen grade zusammen mit Schleichen sehr stark. So kann ich schon relativ früh schleichend in ein Dungeon rein, und alle bis auf den Boss mit einem Schuss erledigen...


----------



## -angeldust- (24. März 2014)

also ich spiele sehr gern mit meinem zerstörungsmagier. 
allerdings hat der zerstörung auf 100 und ich hab wahnsinnig viel mana und aich mana reg.
kurzum die höhe von zerstörungsmagie und deine ausrüstung ist wichtig. dann schaffste sie alle.

sagt mal bezüglich dawnguard und dragonborn:
hab die ja jetzt installiert. wo startet denn die jeweilige questreihe? würde mich z.b. gerne mal als vampir versuchen...


----------



## Qahnaarin (24. März 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> also ich spiele sehr gern mit meinem zerstörungsmagier.
> allerdings hat der zerstörung auf 100 und ich hab wahnsinnig viel mana und aich mana reg.
> kurzum die höhe von zerstörungsmagie und deine ausrüstung ist wichtig. dann schaffste sie alle.
> 
> ...



Für Dawnguard reden die Wachen einfach drüber, man hört das also einfach so "mit" und bekommt dann die Quest. Ich glaub da braucht man ein Mindestlv von 10 oder so.
Für Dragonborn musst du bei der Hauptquest bei dem Horn von Jurgen Windrufer sein, dann wirst du mal von Kultisten angegriffen und bekommst über ne Notiz die Quest.


----------



## -angeldust- (25. März 2014)

ich danke dir. 
und was wenn ich das hauptquest schon beendet habe? wuerde gerne mit meinem lvl 50 ava weitermachen. also einfach an die besagten stellen gehen?


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2014)

Nach der Hauptquest sprechen dich irgendwann so Kultisten an und greifen dich dann auch an, afaik können die in jeder Stadt auftauchen.


----------



## -angeldust- (25. März 2014)

vielen dank!
na dann geh ich die tage mal auf die suche.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (2. April 2014)

So, ich hab Mist gebaut.
Habe die Legendary Edition, Hauptquest und viele großen/langen Nebenquests durch, DLC Dawnguard endlich mal wahrgenommen und stand vor der Wahl ob Vampirfürst oder nicht. Die Vorstellung hat mich dermaßen angegeilt dass ich mich direkt habe von Fürst Harkon beißen lassen.... in den Nacken... weil es mich dort so schön kitzelt. Fakt ist nach kurzer Spieldauer aber: Der Vampirfürst ist sch....ade. Und ich in meiner orgasmischen Vorfreude hab natürlich nicht gespeichert. Autosaves sind auch längst überschrieben.

Wie zum Talos mache ich den Vampirfürst nun wieder rückgängig und die Dämmerwacht-Quests wieder spielbar?

- Habe versucht, das DLC Dawnguard einfach zu deaktivieren, Spiel starten, Meldung dass Savegames wohlmöglich Inhalte beinhalten die nun nicht mehr verfügbar sind bestätigen, aber beim Laden stürzt dann jedes Mal das Spiel ab. Nueinstallation, Kompatibilitätsmodus etc pp ändern nichts an dieser Tatsache.

- Habe auch versucht, die Quests allesamt zu resetten (war soweit, dass ich die erste Quest als Vampirfürst gemacht habe) mit dem Befehl "resetquest" und dann nacheinander von der aktuellen quest runter bis zur allerersten dämmerwacht quest.... die quests waren dann zwar "ungeschehen", ich aber immer noch Vampirfürst und die Dämmerwacht mir feindlich gesinnt. 

Schätze letzteres ist ein guter Ansatz. Will aber nicht ganz so klappen.

Ideen? :/


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. April 2014)

Hmm..


----------



## Norkzlam (6. April 2014)

Hast du deinen Vampirismus geheilt? Da gibt es in Mortahl eine Quest zu. Einfach mal mit den Gastwirten reden. 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das ausreicht um die Dämmerwacht zu besänftigen. Du wärst aber immerhin die Mali bei Sonnenlicht und die Anfälligkeit für Feuer los.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. April 2014)

Es ist ja kein Vampirismus. Vampirismus ist ja wenn du von einem x-beliebigem Vampir angesteckt wirst.
Vampirfürst ist die Verwandlung in dieses graue Vieh mit den zwei Flügeln .... Probiere ich moin mal dennoch aus


----------



## -angeldust- (7. April 2014)

aendert sich das denn nicht wieder, wenn du das dlc, also die quest beendet hast? bleib man fuer immer vampir oder was?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (7. April 2014)

Denke schon dass es so bleibt... Wäre ja sonst sinnlos. Miraak und die Auswirkungen seiner schwarzen Bücher gehen ja auch nahtlos in das Hauptspiel über.
Falls noch Unklarheit besteht: Vampirfürst ist wie Werwolf, man kann sich auf Knopfdruck in das graue Vieh verwandeln und auch wieder zurückverwandeln. Aber im zurückverwandelten Zustand ist man wie ein normaler Vampir... 

Hab die Quests dennoch erstmal nicht angerührt. Wäre ja doof nachher 20 Quests mit all ihren Konsequenzen Stück für Stück zu resetten und eventuelle Spielfehler hervorzurufen. 

Zudem will ich ja gerade die Dämmerwacht Quests machen, also die Vampire jagen statt einer zu sein :/


*EDIT:*

Ok habs geschafft, kein Vampirfürst mehr zu sein. Der Zauberer Falion in Morthal macht das Rückgängig.

Habe nun wieder einiges versucht: Ob alle Quests resetten, per Befehl "startquest" die Dämmerwachtquests starten oder die Queststufen einzeln festlegen, beispielsweise dass ich die eine Quest in der ich mich für eine Seite entscheiden muss so abgeschlossen habe, dass ich nun eigentlich zu der Dämmerwacht gehören müsste.

Es werden mir im Questlog zwar keine Quests mehr angezeigt (das einzige, was das resetten anscheinend bewirkt hat), dennoch kann ich bei Fürst Harkon einfach reinlaufen und mit ihm quatschen. Ich gehöre von den Quests her also immernoch zu den Vampiren.
Und die Festung der Dämemrwacht ist komplett leer, nur ein Hund läuft drinnen herum. Einzig vor der Festung der Vampirjäger der dauernd mit der Armbrust trainiert ist da und da er mich nicht mehr angreift mein einziger Anhaltspunkt dafür, dass sie mir wohl nicht mehr feindlich gesinnt sind, da ich kein Vampirfürst mehr bin.


Wie starte ich nun die Dämmerwacht-Quests -.-


----------



## -angeldust- (7. April 2014)

also nochmal zusammenfassend: 
ich würde gerne mal als vampir rumlaufen. und mich auch verwandeln. 

und wenn ich die questreihe beendet habe, dann kann ich das dasein als vampir wieder in korthal beenden? 

und in der dämmerwacht quest kämpfe ich also gegen diese vampire?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (7. April 2014)

So ist es.

Normaler Vampir kannst du immer werden - einfach indem du gegen Vampire kämpfst und mit der Krankheit angesteckt wirst (Sanguilaris Vampiris oder so ähnlich, zu sehen im Magiemenü unter Aktive Kräfte), durch die du unbehandelt in paar Tagen zum Vampir wirst. Das Problem hierbei ist, bist du erstmal lang genug Vampir und erreichst die höchste Stufe (circa 4 Spieltage), greift dich jeder in Skyrim an, du kannst nicht mal mehr Quests annehmen. Die Rückverwandlung ist für den weiteren Spielverlauf also zwingend erforderlich.

Durch das DLC kannst du dich den Vampirjägern anschließen oder zum Vampirfürsten werden, die Entscheidung hierzu trifft man am Ende der ersten Quest.

Zum Vampirfürst:
Unverwandelt bist du ein normaler Vampir mit Vampirfähigkeiten und auf Knopfdruck kannst du dich zum hässlichen Vampirfürst verwandeln, mit noch mehr Fähigkeiten. Natürlich gehts auf Knopfdruck auch wieder zum normalen Vampirzustand zurück. Insgesamt bleibt der Vampirfürst aber sehr schwach. Und ob es hier im weiteren Fortschritt auch so wird, dass du von allen feindlich angesehen wirst, weiß ich nicht... wenn es so ist, wäre es aber sinnlos extra ein DLC dafür rauszubringen, wenn man es am Ende eh wieder rückgängig machen muss, oder?

Und hast du dich ein mal in Morthal von Falion heilen lassen, kannst du nie wieder zum Vampir werden.... Oder war es nach zwei mal? Irgendwie sowas gab es da  musst dich mal schlau machen.


----------



## -angeldust- (8. April 2014)

na das passt doch prima. wuerde gerne mal als vampirfuerst spielen. allerdings nur solange, bis die quest dazu beendet ist. dann wieder rueckverwandeln und das naechste dlc anfangen.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (8. April 2014)

Das "Problem" an der Sache ist nur, dass die einschlägige Meinung ist, dass die Dämmerwacht-Quests sowohl ertragreicher punkto spezielle Items/waffen als auch abenteuerreicher sein sollen. 
Hab den Vampirfürsten 15 Minuten gespielt und wollte es unbedingt wieder rückgängig machen =/

Habe jetzt ein zweites Spielprofil wo ich alles so hochgecheatet habe wie in meinem Original-Profil, nur um die Dämmerwacht-Quests machen zu können.
Items, die ich dadurch im Original-Profil nicht sammeln werden kann, muss ich mir wohl ercheaten... 

Was nutz ich Depp auch nicht die Speicherfunktion 
Hoffentlich macht es dir mehr Spaß


----------



## -angeldust- (8. April 2014)

na dann berichte mal welche quest dir besser gefallen hat. aber ohne spoilern bitte.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (8. April 2014)

Werde ich machen


----------



## MasterSax (12. April 2014)

Hi ich hab mal ne Frage ich habe skyrim wieder bei steam installiert , aber jetzt ist die engine verbuggt zum beispiel Tiere Fliegen in die luft und buggen rum. hatte das jemand schonmal ? gibts da ne lösung zu ?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (12. April 2014)

Schon die Installation via Steam repariert? Manchmal bringts nichts, manchmal wirkts wunder


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. April 2014)

Auf der PS3 hatte ich auch ein paar solche Bugs. Vielleicht liegt's ja einfach am Spiel, Skyrim ist ja nicht unbedingt bekannt dafür, bug-frei zu sein


----------



## MasterSax (14. April 2014)

bringt nix , scheint irgendwie mit den fps zusammen zu hängen habe immer 120 fps konstant , wenn ich nen bug habe und ich mit fraps aufnehme geht es weg. = fps auf 60 (aufnahme) 

kann mann nicht die fps max auf 0 setzen ? mit 60fps fühlt es sich nicht flüssig an wenn ich es am tft einstelle @ 60hz


----------



## Sefyu_TR (4. Mai 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> na dann berichte mal welche quest dir besser gefallen hat. aber ohne spoilern bitte.


 
Wird wohl nicht mehr dazu kommen. Hab die Motivation an Skyrim verloren


----------



## MG42 (1. Juni 2014)

Hab mir mal die Legendary (inkl. aller Addons DLCs) gegönnt.

Also von der Umgebung ist das bloß ein aufgemotzter Vorgänger, die Sprache(Dialoge) ist Vanilla zwar auch nicht so der Hammer, aber immer noch besser als in Oblivion.
Sprinten funktioniert anfangs, (Post #40), aber sonst...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2014)

Hey zusammen.

Habe mir gestern bei Steam skyrim für 3,74€ ergattert :0)

Ich wollte es schon immer mal kaufen , aber habe immer bf3/4 und fc3 und crysis usw vorgezogen.....nun musste ich zu schlagen 

Ich habe es bist jetzt auch nur installiert und noch nicht angespielt , werde ich heute Abend mal antesten...bin noch @Workstation bis 22uhr.

Ich habe gehört das es viele mods für dieses game gibt..... Welche wichtigen mods empfehlt ihr und worauf muss ich achten? Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie mods benutzt:-/

Ich möchte meinen pc auch nicht komplett dicht schmeissen mit mods....
Also welche mods müssen sein ? :0)


----------



## Qahnaarin (12. September 2014)

Die besten Wege, Mods herunterzuladen, sind für Einsteiger Steam über den Workshop und Skyrimnexus über den Nexus Mod Manager. Bei letzterem wird man mithilfe der "Top Files" , "Files of the Month" und "Hot Files" recht schnell fündig, was beliebte und aktuele Mods angeht. Wenn man viele Mods installiert hat, empfiehlt sich der umfangreiche Mod Manager (http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1334/?). Damit hat man die Möglichkeit, mehrere Profile anzulegen, wodurch man einzelne Mods testen kann, ohne dafür das Risiko eingehen zu müssen, eventuell Speicherstände zu beschädigen.

"Must-Haves" sind eigentlich nur die unoffiziellen Patches ( Unofficial Skyrim Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ; Unofficial Dawnguard Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ; Unofficial Dragonborn Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ; Unofficial Hearthfire Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ), die einige Bugs entfernen, sowie SkyUI ( SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ), das das Interface an die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur anpasst. 

Daneben gibt es noch einige weitere gute Mods, allen voran HD-Mods, die aber eine gewisse Rechenleistung verlangen: Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community sowie aMidianBorn Book of Silence at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community 

Empfehlenswerte Basis-Mods sind für: 
Karte: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4929/?
Beleuchtung: Enhanced Lights and FX at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Sound: Sounds of Skyrim - The Wilds at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Vegetation: Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Wetter: Climates Of Tamriel - Weather - Lighting - Audio at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Wasser: WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Waffen/Rüstungen: Immersive Weapons at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community / Immersive Armors at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Zauber: Apocalypse - Magic of Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community / Midas Magic - Spells in Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Außerdem gibt es noch
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9557/? Dadurch bekommt man die Möglichkeit, das Spiel aus einer Vielzahl von verschiedenen Szenarien zu starten.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10906/? Durch diese Mod kann man alle möglichen Optionen für Killmoves anzupassen.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/14037/? Damit kann man mehrere Begleiter gleichzeitig haben und bei diesen auch mehr Einstellungen vornehmen.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11163/? Eine Survival-Mod für mehr Immersion und Atmosphäre.

Es gibt auch einige gute, teilweise sogar vertonte, Quest-Mods: 
Falskaar: Falskaar at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Moonpath to Elsweyr: Moonpath to Elsweyr at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Wyrmstooth: Wyrmstooth at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Wenn es auch ein bisschen mehr grafische Veränderung und Beschäftigung mit der Materie sein darf, gibt es auch noch viele verschiedene ENBs, wie z.B. die RealVision ENB (http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?). Diese fügen diverse Effekte wie SSAO oder Tiefenunschärfe hinzu, sind aber sehr performancelastig. 

Generell ist es sehr einfach, Mods zu installieren, vor allerm mit dem Nexus Mod Manager. Dazu muss man diesen einfach bei Nexusmods herunterladen. Die Mods, die man dann damit herunterladen will, muss man dann einfach nur über den "Download with Manager"-Button herunterladen und dann im Manager via Doppelklick installieren. 
Grundsätzlich sollte man immer die Beschreibungen der Mods durchlesen, da einige Mods besondere Anforderungen wie SKSE (Skyrim Script Extender, wird für einige einige größere Mods benötigt wie z.B. SkyUI und fügt außerdem in Kombination damit auch ein praktisches Ingame-Mod-Menü hinzu; http://skse.silverlock.org/) oder andere Mods haben können, um zu funktionieren, oder mit anderen Mods inkompatibel sein.
Wenn man viele bzw. sich in die Quere kommende Mods installiert hat, kann es leicht passieren, dass das Spiel crasht und man sich auf dem Desktop wiederfindet. Um dem entgegenzuwirken, bietet es sich an, spezielle Tools wie z.B. LOOT (Load Order Optimisation Tool; http://loot.github.io/) zu benutzen, die mogliche Inkompatibilitäten anzeigen und die Ladereihenfolge der Mods festlegen, um Crashs zu verhindern.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. September 2014)

Puuuuh soviel auf einmal


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. September 2014)

Du musst ja nicht gleich alles davon installieren, besonders wenn du Skyrim erst seit kurzem hast. 
Auch Vanilla Skyrim kann man tatsächlich spielen 
Das würde ich dir ehrlich gesagt auch empfehlen, also erstmal einmal mehr oder weniger ohne Mods, vielleicht bis auf die Patches und SkyUI, das Spiel zu spielen, danach ist noch genug Zeit fürs Modden


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe vorgestern angefangen zu spielen, und hätte mal zwei Fragen.

1.) So sieht meine Landschaft aus der Ferne aktuell aus - gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese via Mods noch schöner zu machen? Speziell diese Ansicht hier. Habe schon die Hälfte der Mods aus dem Workshop installiert. 

2.) Ich wollte die 2K Texturen installieren, allerdings verstehe ich die Vorgehensweise nicht. Es heißt ja, man solle sie in den Data-Ordner entpacken, und dann im Skyrim Launcher die Texturen auswählen. Das kann aber gar nicht gehen, da ich nach dem Entpacken nur .dds-Dateien habe, aber keine .esb-, .esa-, oder .esm-Dateien?!


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2014)

Mal so ne kleine Info an alle die Modden wollen:
Mod Organizer at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Der Mod Organizer ist defintiv die bessere Wahl als der Nexus Mod Manager. 
Der MO kann alles was der NMM kann und noch viel mehr. Dazu kommt doch das der MO NICHTS an der Skyrim-Installation ändert, es werden also keinerlei Dateien in das Verzeichnis von Skyrim Installiert, da der MO mit einem virtuellen Dateisystem arbeitet. 
Dadurch ist ein sicheres Modden möglich, ohne das man sein Skyrim früher oder später neu Installieren muss, wenn was schiefgehen sollte. 
Ich benutze ihn nun selber seit einer Weile und hab nun auch endlich eine crashfreie Skyrim Installation.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann in der Arbeit Deinen Screenshot nicht sehen. 

Aber ein grundsätzlicher Tipp für Fernsicht ist die Optimierung der uGridsToLoad Einstellung. Sag mir mal wieviel Speicher Deine GraKa hat, dann stelle ich Dir heute abend mal ein paar Tipps und Mods zusammen.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre phänomenal, danke dir.  Ist die R9 290, sprich 4 GB. 

Vielleicht kannst du das Bild ja so sehen: http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/29603755489190641/EB9065417BE9C04E0BC53E2D50D4550C2E92DA6C/


----------



## Grestorn (30. Dezember 2014)

Oh jeh, da hab ich ja was versprochen...  Eine gute, optimierte und runde gemodded Sykrim Installation kann selbst für jemand, der sich auskennt, viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Das Ergebnis ist die Mühe aber wert. 

Ich werde versuchen, das wichtigste zu erklären:

Unbedingt notwendig ist folgendes: 



SKSE (Skyrim Script Extender): Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)
Ohne den laufen die meisten Mods nicht mehr. Auch notwendig für die Stabilität, wenn man speicherintensive Grafik-Mods nutzt.
ENB: TES Skyrim
Ist zwar auf den ersten Blick "nur" ein Grafikenhancer, aber gerade wenn man Mods mit hochauflösenden Texturen nutzt, kommt man nicht darum herum, da es u.a. dafür sorgt, dass die Texturen in einen eigenen Prozess ausgelagert werden und somit volle 4 GB für die Texturen nutzbar werden.

Beides ist sehr einfach zu installieren:

SKSE muss nur entpackt werden und der Inhalt, so wie er ist, ins Skyrim Installationsverzeichnis kopieren.
WICHTIG: Nachdem man das gemacht hat, MUSS Skyrim *immer* mit dem skse_loader gestartet werden! Am besten macht man sich nen Shortcut da drauf. Läuft auch problemlos mit Steam. 

Wenn man ENB entpackt, findet man zwei Verzeichnisse, ein "Wrapper" und ein "Injector". Der Wrapper ist einfacher zu verwenden. Einfach den Inhalt des "WrapperVersion"-Verzeichnisses in das Skyrim Verzeichnis kopieren.
Man kann/sollte ENB auf die Grafikkarte anpassen (Menge des Videospeichers). Für eine 4GB Karte hab ich Dir das File "enblocal.ini" entsprechend erstellt und hier angehängt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte Inhalt des Zips ins Skyrim Verzeichnis kopieren.

So weit die essentiellen Schritte. Jetzt kann man nach Belieben modden. 

Am einfachsten Modded es sich mit MO - "Mod Organizer" Mod Organizer | SourceForge.net

Der größte Vorteil dieses Tools ist, dass es die Skyrim-Installation nicht verändert sondern alle Mods in einem eigenen Verzeichnis verwaltet und "dynamisch" für Skyrim einblendet. Dadurch kann man Mods nach Belieben ein- und ausschalten und auch die Reihenfolge ändern (was oft notwendig ist). 
Damit das richtig funktioniert, sollte die Skyrim-Installation aber frisch und ungemodded sein. Da Du schon experimentiert hast, empfehle ich Dir, Dein Skyrim nochmal komplett zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren (offizielle Patches nicht vergessen, macht Steam ja von selbst). Und dann natürlich SKSE und ENB wie oben beschrieben nochmal installieren (das muss immer manuell und ohne ModOrganizer gemacht werden). 

Es gibt viele Tutorials zu MO, die kannst Du Dir anschauen, wenn Du magst.

Welche Mods braucht man? Das ist eine Frage, was man will. Es gibt eine Handvoll Mods, die unerlässlich sind. Dann noch so 10-20 Grafikmods, die einfach dazu gehören (speziell wenn man eine GraKa wie Du hast). Die Mods, die das Spiel selbst ändern, würde ich weglassen, so lange Du das Spiel nicht zumindest einmal unverändert durchgespielt hast. Später kann man immer noch damit experimentieren. 

Du kannst die Mods direkt aus Nexus runterladen, wenn Du den MO installiert hast, laden sie sich in den MO runter, wenn Du den Link "Download with Manager" bei den Mods anklickst. Dort kann man die Mods dann mit Doppelklick installieren und per CheckButton aktivieren. 

Wichtig: Das Spiel muss dann immer aus dem MO heraus gestartet werden (sonst sieht Skyrim die Mods nicht). Außerdem sollte man die Mods immer neu sortieren, wenn man Mods hinzugefügt oder aktiviert hat. Dazu hat MO den "Sortieren" Button.

Essentielle Mods: 


SkyUI (notwendig für fast alle Mods, außerdem deutlich bessere Bedienung von Skyrim)
Unofficial Skyrim Patch. Fixed alle noch vorhandenen Bugs im Spiel und ist auch Voraussetzung für fast alle Mods. Wenn Du DLCs hast, gibt es für jedes DLC ein eigenes "Unofficial <DLCName> Patch" Mod

Wegen den Grafikmods... da könnte ich jetzt Stunden referrieren. Aber bis hier hin ist es ja schon mal ne ganze Menge. Wenn Du das alles hast, ist die größte Hürde genommen und wenn Du noch Interesse hast, können wir weitermachen. 

Ich hab ein Archiv mit 18 GB, das ich verwende um Freunden alle mir wichtig erscheindenen Mods zu geben. Da ist viel redundant, so das man je nach Grafikkarte und Geschmack die richtige Wahl treffen kann, einfach mit nem Klick im MO. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, würde ich das auch auf meinen OneDrive Account hochladen, dann könntet ihr das nutzen. Das würde natürlich jede Menge Arbeit ersparen


----------



## Kinguin (30. Dezember 2014)

Skyrim wird erst durch die unzähligen Mods ein tolles Spiel, einfach klasse und cool, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast Grestorn


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank, Grestorn. 

Ich habe jetzt Skyrim neu installiert, SKSE und ENB eingefügt, den Mod Organizer installiert, und mache gerade das Tutorial davon. Zwei Fragen auf Anhieb:

1.) Du sagtest, ich müsse ab jetzt Skyrim über skse_loader.exe starten - und kurz darauf sagst du, ich müsse Skyrim ab jetzt über den Mod Organizer starten. Ich bin verwirrt. 

2.) Wie schaut es aus mit den 3 HighResTexturePacks von Bethesda? Soll ich die runter schmeißen, oder irgendwie mit im MO behalten?

Und wie geht es dann optimalerweise weiter? Ich habe jetzt auch so Sachen wie Unreal Cinema oder The Realvision gesehen, aber ich bin auch verwirrt, da man sich ja scheinbar ein Preset für enb herunterladen muss - und wie funzt. das dann bspw. mit dem 2K Texture Pack?


----------



## Grestorn (30. Dezember 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Grestorn.


Gern!



Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1.) Du sagtest, ich müsse ab jetzt Skyrim über skse_loader.exe starten - und kurz darauf sagst du, ich müsse Skyrim ab jetzt über den Mod Organizer starten. Ich bin verwirrt.


Im MO sollte es eine Startoption für SKSE geben. Die musst Du nutzen (nicht "Skyrim" und auch nicht den "Skyrim Launcher").



Whoosaa schrieb:


> 2.) Wie schaut es aus mit den 3 HighResTexturePacks von Bethesda? Soll ich die runter schmeißen, oder irgendwie mit im MO behalten?


Du kannst sie ruhig drin lassen in der Basisinstallation, sie werden von MO korrekt erkannt, wie alle anderen DLCs auch. Vergiss nicht, den "Unofficial High resolution Patch" (wie für alle DLCs gibts auch für die HighRes Texturen einen Unofficial Patch).

Allerdings werden sie durch die Grafik-Mods, die Du installieren wirst, eh weitestgehend ersetzt. Sie stören aber auch nicht.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und wie geht es dann optimalerweise weiter? Ich habe jetzt auch so Sachen wie Unreal Cinema oder The Realvision gesehen, aber ich bin auch verwirrt, da man sich ja scheinbar ein Preset für enb herunterladen muss - und wie funzt. das dann bspw. mit dem 2K Texture Pack?



Als ENB würde ich Dir folgendes Paket empfehlen: 
RealVision ENB at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Das installiert sich über den MO mit einigen Optionen, Du musst aber am Ende noch ein extra Installations-Tool starten. Wenn Du damit Probleme hast, frag mich.

Ansonsten gibt es wie gesagt eine Unzahl an großen und kleinen Mods für die Grafik. 

Ich verwende eine komplexe Zusammenstellung an Mods, aber fang ruhig mal mit folgenden Mods an: 

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Climates Of Tamriel - Weather - Lighting - Audio at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Enhanced Lights and FX at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2666/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27815
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41076/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40512
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35399
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61035
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27022
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39799

Dann gibt es tolle Mods die alle mit "aMidianBorn" anfangen, am besten im Nexus danach suchen. 

Die Beschreibungen sind manchmal komplex, lass Dich davon nicht abschrecken. Meistens geht es darum wie man ohne MO installiert, MO macht es Dir aber einfach. Wenn bei einem Mod Patches dabei sind (z.B. ein Patch für ENB), dann muss der Patch in der Mod-Liste immer unter dem dazugehörigen Haupt-Mod stehen. 

Und vergiss nicht, nach jeder Änderung der Modliste den Sortieren-Button zu drücken 

Es gibt noch ne Reihe von weiteren Mods, die das Spielen angenehmer machen, ohne das Spiel zu verändern. Aber ich will Dich nicht überfordern... Viel Spaß


----------



## Unserious_CH (5. Januar 2015)

Ich bin seit einigen Monaten ein stiller "Mitleser" ohne Account und habe mich nun entschlossen mich doch der Diskussion zu beteiligen.

Erstmals grosses Lob an Grestorn!
Ein User wie dich erfreut jedes Forum. 

Mit deiner Anleitung traue auch ich mich bei einigen weiteren Mods.

Eine Frage habe ich noch bevor ich Anfange:
Im Moment habe ich eine Mod welche andere Ausrüstung im Spiel hinzufügt welche ich auch trage.
Wenn ich jetzt das "nackte" Skyrim wieder neu installiere, was passiert mit den Gegenständen?
Bzw was passiert mit meinem Char wen ich die "Modrüstung" noch trage aber es ohne Mod starte?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn du den Mod nicht wieder installierst, nachdem du Skyrim neu installiert hast, dann sind die Gegenstände weg und du stehst mehr oder minder nackt da


----------



## Unserious_CH (5. Januar 2015)

Das wäre meine Wunsch gut 

Bin nur ein "gebranntes Kind" da ich bei einer Mod für Minecraft den Spielstand nicht mehr gebrauchen konnte weil die Mod nicht mehr installiert war.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Januar 2015)

Mods, die Items verändern/hinzufügen sind da eigentlich relativ einfach zu handhaben - ist der Mod weg, ist halt einfach das Item weg. Davon wird das SaveGame zum glück nicht direkt unbrauchbar.
Du kannst die Items auch vorher ausziehen, bevor du neu installierst, wenn du den Mod nicht mehr benutzen willst.

Anders sähe es wohl bei  CustomRaces aus, wenn der Mod weg wäre, denke ich nicht, das das SaveGame noch zu gebrauchen wäre.

Wobei meiner Meinung mach, Skyrim da auch sehr großzügig ist, was das Modden angeht.
In Fallout (3 & NV) war das noch einiges komplizierter und nervtötender ^^
Hingegen bei Skyrim - kinderleicht. Vor allem wenn man den ModOrganizer nutzt, da kann man eigentlich nichts mehr falsch machen.

Die einzigen CDTs die ich hatte, waren auf grob 9 GB ingame HD-Texturen zurück zuführen.
Seitdem ich das geändert habe  sind auch die ~ 220 Mods kein Problem mehr


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Januar 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Seitdem ich das geändert habe  sind auch die ~ 220 Mods kein Problem mehr



Mmh.. würdest du uns eventuell deine Mod-Liste verraten? 

Was ich auch lustig fand, vorige Tage hat Skyrim meine 8GB RAM vollständig gefüllt.. sollte ich etwa doch 16GB brauchen?


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Januar 2015)

Das kann ich machen ja  musst nur warten,  bis ich wieder daheim bin ^^

Wobei, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, muss ich mich ein wenig korrigieren - es sind ja ''nur' so um die 220 ESPs und ESMs.
Sind dann also im Endeffekt nicht wirklich 220 versch. Mods, manche haben ja mehr als eine ESP/ESM.
Wobei, manche Mods haben ja wiederrum auch keine ESP/ESM .. *grübel* hmmmm - ach egal ^^

Aber die Liste  kommt trotzdem, ich leg auch ein paar Screenshot drauf dazu


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Januar 2015)

So, hat ein bisschen gedauert .. aber nuja 

Wie gewünscht, die Mod-Liste - damit ihr nicht erschlagen werden, in nem Spoiler




Spoiler



Skyrim.esm                                        - gibbet nix zu sagen
Update.esm                                        - gibbet nix zu sagen
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp                        - Unofficial Skyrim Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community    - BugFixes
Dawnguard.esm                                    - gibbet nix zu sagen
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp                    - Unofficial Dawnguard Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community - BugxFixes
HearthFires.esm                                    - gibbet nix zu sagen
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp                    - Unofficial Hearthfire Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community - BugFixes
Dragonborn.esm                                    - gibbet nix zu sagen
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp                    - Unofficial Dragonborn Patch at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community - BugFixes
Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm    - Skyrim Project Optimization at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community - Für die Performance
Falskaar.esm                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37994/? - Neues Gebiet
Wyrmstooth.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25704/? - Neues Gebiet
ApachiiHair.esm                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10168/? - neue Frisuren
SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esm            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10175/? - ändert das Verhalten der Tiere
ApachiiHairFemales.esm                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10168/? - noch mehr Frisuren 
ETaC - RESOURCES.esm                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13608/? - verändert die Städte/Dörfer, mehr NPCs, mehr Gebäude, uvm.
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17802/? - Wettermod, sehr geil
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/18916/? - Bringt Laternen nach Skyrim (Straßen, Häuser)
AemersRefuge.esm                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37450/? - PlayerHouse in einer alten Dwemer-Befestigung, sehr stilvoll
moonpath.esm                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9782/?  - Neues Gebiet
TravellersOfSkyrim.esm                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/15501/? - versch. NPCs wandern zwischen den Städten herum
vAutosaveManager.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34842/? - Savegame-Manager, speichert u.a. automatisch nach einer gewissen Zeit
Moss Rocks.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/31856/? - überzieht die Felsen mit Moos
ShootingStars.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25022/? - fügt Sternschnuppen hinzu
KJ Tattoos 2K.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50032/? - man kann sich im racemenu Tattoo aussuchen, was sonst ^^
ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts.esp            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11941/? - Mod zum anpassen von Pfeilen und Bolzen, sehr interessant vorallem für die Fernkämpfer unter den Spielern
ORM-Arvak.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24019/? - Retexture von Arvak (dem Skelettpferd aus dem SoulCarin), mit versch. Varianten zur Auswahl
SkyCompleteDawnguard.esp                        - siehe SkyComplete
Horsemen Combat Enhancement.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24286/? - besserer berittener Kampf
Character Creation Overhaul.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/21587/? - fügt dem Spiel Klassen etc hinzu, wie in Morrowind/Oblivion
Better Dynamic Snow.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10383/? - besserer Schnee
Proper Aiming.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13652/? - behebt den Mismatch zwischen Cursor und tatsächlich Einschlagpunkt beim zielen mit Bogen/Spells
HelmetToggle2.02b.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/22765/? - man kann seinen hässlichen Helm ausblenden
ClimatesOfTamriel Falskaar.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38361/? - CoT Patch für Falskaar
CCO - Diverse Races And Genders.esp                - siehe Character Creation Overhaul
CalienteVanillaArmorTweaks.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12273/? - angepasste Rüstung für den CBBE Body
Extended UI.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/57873/? - überarbeiter vorallem die Ansicht der Skills
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17802/? 
Convenient Horses - Faster Sprint.esp            - siehe Convenient Horses
CoT-WeatherPatch_DB.esp                            - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19733/? - sehr große Rüstung-Compilation, Lore Friendly
MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25675/? - Kompatibilitätspatch für CoT und den Minty LightningMod
CCO - Dynamic Skill Progression.esp                - siehe Character Creation Overhaul
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/? - verändert die Beleuchtung ingame, sehr zu empfehlen, funktioniert sehr gut mit den meisten ENB
ETaC - Complete.esp                                - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp            - siehe BetterQuestObjectives
ETaC - Better Dynamic Snow Patch.esp            - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
Footprints.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/22745/? - Fußspuren im Schnee
SplashofRain.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37873/? - Regen spritzt, wenn er auf den Boden trifft
ELFX - Exteriors.esp                            - siehe EnhancedLightsandFX
immersive roads.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40245/? - Straßen-Retexture
High Level Enemies - Falskaar.esp                - siehe High Level Enemies
SkyComplete.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/60445/? - Mod zum nachverfolgern welche Quests/Bücher/etc einem noch fehlen
CoT-WeatherPatch.esp                            - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
ClimatesOfTamriel-Nights-Level-3.esp            - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel        
CoT-WeatherPatch_NL2.esp                        - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-40.esp                    - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
SkyCompleteDragonborn.esp                        - siehe SkyComplete
mintylightningmod.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/15506/? - Blitzeeeeee 
TravellersOfSkyrim - Vanilla.esp                - siehe TravellersOfSkyrim
RaceMenu.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29624/? - alternatives Charaktererstellungsinterface
RaceMenuPlugin.esp                                - siehe RaceMenu
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17416/? - Laternen zum equippen, zwei Hände frei und trotzdem Licht!
Ring of Himalayan Hauling v1.0.esp                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8520/?  - damit man ein wenig mehr tragen kann
SkyUI.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3863/?  - SkyUI halt, nuff said
Customizable Camera.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37347/? - läßt einen die Camera anpassen
SmartCast_1_0.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/43123/? - vereinfacht das castem erheblich, für jeden, der mit dem Casten in Skyrim unzifrieden - unbedingt reingucken!
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10906/? - mehr Killmoves
Dual Wield Parrying_RandomAttacks_Dawnguard.esp - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9247/?  - parrieren für DualWielder-Nutzer
TradeBarter.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34612/? - mehre Kohle für die Händler, mehr Abwechslung im Angebot der Händler
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10753/? - unequippt automatisch die Pfeile, wenn man keinen Bogen mehr trägt
UnreadBooksGlow.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10012/? - Bücher, die man noch nicht gelesen hat, leucht - für die Sammler und uns
VendorSaleDelay-Gone.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34224/? - entfernt das Delay, wenn ich bei einem Händler etwas kaufen will
WATER.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13268/? - Wasser-Overhaul
Weapons & Armor Fixes_Remade.esp                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34093/? - behebt Rüstungsfehler (Namen, Werte, etc pp)
ABT - Faster Arrows Improved +50%.esp            - siehe ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts
SkyRe_Main.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9286/?  - Gameplay Overhault. Überarbeiter ziemlich viel - Perks, Rassen, Kampf, Gegner .. zuviel ums auszufählen, sehr geil
ETaC - Complete ELFX Patch.esp                    - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
ABT - Faster Bolts Improved +50%.esp            - siehe ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts
Duel - Combat Realism.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2700/?  - Combat-Overhaul 
Improved Dragon Shouts - Dawnguard.esp            - siehe Improved Dragon Shouts
ETaC - Dragon Bridge South.esp                    - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
3DNPC.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8429/?  - NPC Overhault
Another Sorting-LightWeight.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/32145/? - Sotier-Mod, Ordnung muss ja sein 
ABT - Bolts Renamed for BS and CCO.esp            - siehe ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts
Improved Dragon Shouts.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/14353/? - Überarbeitung der Dragonshouts
Improved Dragon Shouts - Dragonborn.esp            - siehe Improved Dragon Shouts
JKs Cities and Towns V1.0.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61035/? - Städte/Dörfer Overhaul, ähnlich wie ETAC,  sehr zu empfehlen. Ich erkenne Whiterun nicht wieder ^^ aber sehr geil
Wintermyst - Enchantments of Skyrim.esp            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58635/? - neue Verzauberungen
SkyRe_Survivalism.esp                            - siehe SkyRe_Main
Clothing & Clutter Fixes.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/43053/? - Bugfix
CollegeOfWinterholdImmersive.esp                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36849/? - Winterhold Overhault
Complete Crafting Overhaul_Remade.esp            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49791/? - Überarbeitert des Crafting
ExpandedJewelryCrafting.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8361/?  - mehr herstellbarer Schmuck
Immersive Weapons.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27644/? - Waffen-Compilation, Lore Friendly
Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24913/? - neuw Kreaturen
ELFXEnhancer.esp                                - siehe EnhancedLightsandFX
RevampedExteriorFog.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9930/?  - verringert Entfernungsnebel
Helgen Reborn.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35841/? - hilf bei Wiederaufbau von Helgen!
ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp            - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
MoonAndStar_MAS.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52397/? - neue Quests
MoonAndStar_Undeath_compat.esp                    - siehe MoonAndStar_MAS
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp                            - siehe SkyRe_Main
NPC_Overhaul_V_2_.esp
CCOR_SkyRe_Patch.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/48629/? - Kompatibilitätspatch
Skyrim Unlimited Rings And Amulets.esp            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/6703/?  - mehr Schmuck 
CCF PreReProccer Patch.esp                        - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
WeaponsArmorFixes_ImmersiveWeapons_Patch.esp    - siehe Weapons & Weapons & Armor Fixes_Remade
CCOR_IW_Patch.esp                                - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
ABT - Progressive Damage (BS and CCO).esp        - siehe ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts
High Level Enemies.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27866/? - fügte neue Gegner hinzu
ABT - Loot Arrows +25%.esp                        - siehe ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts
ElementalArrows.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49983/? - Pfeile mit Elementareffekten
ABT - Merchants Arrows +25%.esp                    - siehe ABT - Recover +25% Arrows and Bolts
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24273/? - Überarbeitung der Elfenrassen
ETaC - Complete EEO Patch.esp                    - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
Undeath.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40607/? - neue Quest
SoS - The Wilds.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10886/? - Sound-Mod
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp            - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
SoS - Civilization.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20193/? - Sound-Mod
Blaze Of Eventide.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25097/? - Ein Mount zum beschören - auch als überdimensionale, reitbare Fackel zu missbrauchen
CWIELnFXPatch.esp                                - siehe CollegeOfWinterholdImmersive
Height Adjusted Races with True Giants - Smaller Giant Edition.esp 
OBIS.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/31264/? - Banditen!
OBISDB.esp                                        - siehe OBIS
OBISDB-FaceMasksFix.esp                            - siehe OBIS
Civil War Overhaul.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37216/? - überarbeitert den Krieg zwischen den Imperialen und den Stormcloaks
BetterQuestObjectives.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11135/? - Questlog-Überarbeitung
QuickStart3_NoHelmet.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8207/?  - man startet nach dem Angriff auf Helgen, keine nervige Kutschenfahrt mehr ...
BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp            - siehe BetterQuestObjectives
BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp                - siehe BetterQuestObjectives
FireAndIceOverhaul.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/43241/? - 
SDO Full-LOD - The Morthal Swamp Light.esp        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19446/? - Entfernungsoverhaul
Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp            - siehe Skyrim Immersive Creatures
SoS - The Dungeons.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8601/?  - Sound-Mod
FS_UltimateAssortment.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39959/? - und noch mehr Schmuck
ETaC - Complete LoS Patch.esp                    - siehe ETAC - RESSOURCES 
Immersive Whiterun.esp                            - siehe ETAC - RESSOURCES
Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12454/? - Licht aus!
High Level Enemies - Dragonborn.esp                - siehe High Level Enemies
Immersive Solstheim.esp                            - siehe ETAC - RESSOURCES
SkyRe_SiC_Patch.esp                                - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
SkyRe_SIC Crossbowfix.esp                        - siehe Skyrim Immersive Creatures
SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp                        - siehe SkyRe_Main
Falskaar Undeath Skyre Patch.esp                - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
Unique Uniques.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33292/? - einzigartige Texturen für Unique-Items
Unique Unique's_Skyre Patch.esp                    - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
aMidianBorn_ContentAddon.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/? - neue Texturen, Texturen, Texturen
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp                - siehe Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra
TERAArmors_CBBE.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29411/? - Rüstungen aus TERA für Skyrim
WATER DB Waves.esp                                - siehe WATER
BFT Ships and Carriages.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/15508/? - Schnellreise-Overhaul
CCOR_IA7_Patch.esp                                - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
Cloaks.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12092/? - Umhänge für Skyrim
CWIDawnDragonPatch.esp                            - siehe 1nivWICCloaks
Dark Dungeons for Dragonborn.esp                - siehe Further Dark Dungeons for ENB
1nivWICCloaks.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13486/? - DICKE Umhänge für Skyrim
Immersive Armors for NPCs.esp                    - siehe Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra                
SDO Full-LOD - Waterfall Effects.esp            - siehe SDO Full-LOD - The Morthal Swamp Light
HigherLevelEnemies.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/14449/? - noch mehr hochstufige Gegner
High Level Enemies - Dawnguard.esp                - siehe Hight Level Enemies 
Inigo.esp                                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40960/? - der geilste Companion, den es gibt!!
Immersive Orc Strongholds.esp                    - siehe ETAC - RESSOURCES
UniqueBorderGates-All.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52296/? - Overhaul der Grenztore zu den anderen Provinzen
SMIM-Merged-All.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8655/? 
moonpath_questdata.esp                            - siehe moonpath
ETaC - Complete Moon Patch.esp                    - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
AdalMatar.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33108/? - neue Quests
ETaC - Complete BFT Patch.esp                    - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
Immersive Patrols II.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12977/? - mehr Patrouillen braucht das Land
ELFX - Moonpath.esp                                - siehe moonpath
SFO - Dragonborn.esp                            - siehe Skyrim Floraq Overhaul
SDO Full-LOD - Whiterun Trundra Creeks.esp        - siehe SDO Full-LOD - The Morthal Swamp Light
Populated Cities 2.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9201/? - mehre Leute in den Städten
AemersRefuge-DG-DB.esp                            - siehe AemersRefuge
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp                            - siehe Cloaks
Dark Dungeons for Dawnguard.esp                    - siehe Further Dark Dungeons for ENB
WATER DG.esp                                    - siehe WATER
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/141/?   - Landschafts Overhault,  sehr zu empfehlen
Grass_On_Steroids_SFO-SHORT.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/? - mehr und besseres Grass
SkyRe_StandingStones.esp                        - siehe SkyRe_Main
SkyRe_Races.esp                                    - siehe SkyRe_Main
CCOR_SkyRe_Races_Patch.esp                        - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp                                - siehe SkyRe_Main
ETaC - Whiterun Ext ELFX Patch.esp                - siehe ETaC - RESOURCES 
armored-horses.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13348/? - Rüstung für Pferde
Convenient Horses.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/14950/? - Überarbeitung der Pferde
WATER Plants.esp                                - siehe WATER
Chesko_Frostfall.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11163/? - Survival/Immersions Mod - man kann nun auch erfrieren 
CCO_Frostfall_Patch.esp                            - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
CCOR_Frostfall_Patch.esp                        - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/18465/? - wenn man Paarthurnax töten möchte
Brevi_MoonlightTales.esp                        - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35470/? - Werwolf-Overhaul
IslandFastTravel.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38465/? - Schnellreise zu den neuen Gebieten (Elsweyr,Falskaar,..)
SDO Full-LOD - Giant Campfires.esp                - siehe SDO Full-LOD - The Morthal Swamp Light
Equipping Overhaul.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49784/? - man kann sich alle fav. Items anzeigen lassen, Fackeln die man aus der Hand abwirft brennen weiter, etc
SkyRe_Combat.esp                                - siehe SkyRe_Main
DragonboneBarbarianArmor.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52711/? - leichte Drachenrüstung
Mannequin_Female_Vyctoria.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/18689/? - schönere Rüstungsständer
Real Clouds.esp                                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39450/? - Wolken Rexture
BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp        - siehe BetterQuestObjectives
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp                        - siehe 1nivWICCloaks
CCOR_aMidianBorn_Patch.esp                        - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/60/?    - besseres Blut
Improved Combat Sounds v2.2.esp                    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/5289/?  - besserer Kampfsound
EnhancedBlood-ImprovedCombatSounds.esp            - siehe Improved Combat Sounds v2.2
skyforgedShields.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/26344/? - neue Schilder
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp    - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/601/?   - bessere Körperphysik
dD-DG-DB-Immersive Creatures EBT Patch.esp        - siehe dD - Enhanced Blood Main
moredragonloot.esp                                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10050/? - mehr Drachenloot
realrainextended.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/16541/? - besserer Regen
ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp                        - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoTSounds.esp                - siehe SoS - The Wilds
ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound-Dawnguard-Patch.esp        - siehe ClimatesOfTamriel
SoS - Civilization -PatchCoTSounds.esp            - siehe SoS - Civilization
skyforgedWeapons.esp                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36815/? - mehr Waffen
Pre ReProccer UU IW IA Patch.esp                - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29375/? - Kompatibilitätspatch
Pre ReProccer WAFR IA7 IW UU aMidianSS Content Addon Patch.esp            - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
ReProccer.esp                                                            - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28467/? - Programm für Kompatibilitätspatch
qotsafans LeveledLists IW IA Patch.esp                                    - siehe Pre ReProccer UU IW IA Patch
Post ReProccer Fixes CCOR IA7 IW UU aMidianSS Content Addon Patch.esp    - siehe CCOR_SkyRe_Patch
qotsafans Miscellaneous ReProccer + IA Patch.esp                        - siehe Pre ReProccer UU IW IA Patch
ReProccer-SkyforgeShields.esp                                            - siehe Pre ReProccer UU IW IA Patch



Ich weiß, dass das ziemlich unübersichtlich aussieht - leider :/
Und in ne Tabelle wollte ich das ganze jetzt nicht nochmal übertragen, ich saß so schon anderthalb Stunden dran, die Links zusammenzutragen 
Aber deswegen einfach die Modliste nochmal im Anhang  - gezippt, weil reine Textdatei scheinbar nicht geht Oo
Die Modliste ist so aus dem Mod Organizer übernommen, die Reihenfolge hat er sich mit LOOT einfach selber zusammengestrickt. Ich hab da händisch eigentlich gar nichts gemacht.

Was da jetzt nicht mit aufgezählt ist, sind die Textur-Mods, die keine ESP/ESM haben.
Da wären vor allem zu nennen - wobei ich bestimmt den ein oder anderen vergesse:

SkyrimHD v1.5 - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/607/?
Caliente's Beautiful Bodies Edition -CBBE - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2666/?
Better Males - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2488/?
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?
Enhanced Skyrim Night - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/85/?
Book Covers Skyrim - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35399/?
Detailed Rugs - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29608/?
Coverkhajiits - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/5941/?
Bellyaches HD Dragon Replacer Pack - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29631/?
Bethesda Hi-Res DLC Optimized - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9080/?
aMidianBorn Landscape - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37865/?

Und darüber hinaus noch ein paar Mods, die die Animationen der Spielfigur (und mitunter auch der NPCs) verändern.
So. z.b.

XP32 Skeleton - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/26800/? - wird vorallem für 
Dual Sheath Redux - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34155/? benötigt. Damit wenn ihr zwei Waffen tragt auch beide zu sehen sind, wenn ihr die Waffen wegsteckt
Immersive Animations - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34950/?
YY Anim Replacer - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33914/?
Pretty Combat Animations - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/15703/?
Enhanced Animations - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45970/?


Und bevor ichs vergesse - als Plugin fürs SKSE:
One Tweak - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40706/? - damit man Skyrim auch im Fenstermodus spielen kann 
SSME Skyrim Startup Memory Editor - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50305/? - um Stabilitätsproblemen direkt mal vorzubeugen
Stable uGridsToLoad - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/? - um mehr Zellen laden zu können (= mehr Sichtweite)


Ansonsten - so sieht mein Skyrim aus -> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198042747009/screenshots/?appid=72850
Und als ENB benutze ich eigentlich meistens eine leicht angepasste Version von -> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54362/?
Und ja - ich mags ein wenig blurry. Passt imho besser zu einem FantasyGame wie Skyrim.
Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen 

Es gibt da so einen tollen ENB-Manager, mit dem kann man die Presets ohne Probleme switchen, wenn man mal ein neues ausprobieren will oder einem das alte nicht mehr gefällt -> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24402/?


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Januar 2015)

Super, vielen Dank dir. 
Ich werde mich die Tage mal, wenn ich zu viel Zeit habe, durcharbeiten.  Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal so wieder nach Tamriel, ab nach Solitude und mich in diplomatischer Immunität üben. 
Dabei esse ich übrigens einen grünen Apfel.. mein Held natürlich auch gerade. 

P.S.: So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus, vorher und nachher.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Januar 2015)

Viel Spaß dabei 
Wenn Fragen sind,  einfach her damit 

Nachher sieht besser aus -  wer hätte es gedacht ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2015)

She wants the D.. or doesn't she?!


----------



## xNeo92x (13. März 2015)

Mother of Skyrim 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6yHoSvrTss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aegon (13. März 2015)

Joa, leicht gemoddet


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

Hi, bitte steinigt mich nicht. Ich weiß solche Fragen kommen immer und immer wieder vor, ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht Lust, hunderte Seiten durchzublättern um das richtige zu fragen.
Lade gerade mal wieder Skyrim nachdem ich meinen neuen Rechner habe. Nun sollte er ja stark genug sein, damit ich mal mit Mods auf die Kacke hauen kann.

Gibts eine aktuelle Seite, wo ich mich in die Mods mal einlesen kann und wie der ganze Spaß funktioniert? Will das Spiel grafisch aufmotzen und mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich noch die ein oder andere Spielerei wie Helme ausblenden etc.

Edit: Habe ein paar Seiten vorher das gefunden was ich suche :o


----------



## Tafsim (20. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage zum Nexus Mod Manager für Skyrim. Ich habe bei den Mods "Adventurers and Travelers, Skyrim HD v1_5 LITE - Landscape-607 und SkyUI " eine rosa Hand, mit Daumen nach oben, rot durchgestrichen in der Zeile Endorsement verzeichnet. Was bedeutet das genau?

MfG


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Das bedeutet, dass du für dieses Mod kein Endorsement abgeben kannst, da es nicht auf NEXUS gelistet ist. Von dem Namen nach würde ich darauf schließen, dass hier einige MODs in einer Datei zusammengefasst wurden. Der Manager kann es also nicht finden.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Habe nochmal eine Frage zu den Mods.
Habe vor einigen Tagen Skyrim geladen und wollte es dank neuer Hardware auch gleich mit Mods versehen um die Grafik aufzupolieren. War übrigens das erste Mal für mich.
Bin dann diese Anleitung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...scrolls-v-skyrim-post7064895.html#post7064895 
Hat soweit auch alles hin gehauen bis zu diesem Punkt: 


Grestorn schrieb:


> Als ENB würde ich Dir folgendes Paket empfehlen:
> RealVision ENB at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
> 
> Das installiert sich über den MO mit einigen Optionen, Du musst aber am Ende noch ein extra Installations-Tool starten. Wenn Du damit Probleme hast, frag mich.



Ich konnte nirgends diese extra Installation-Datei finden die man noch ausführen muss.

Anscheinend habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler eingebaut. Habe dann das Spiel gestartet. Da ich Skyrim zu dem Zeitpunkt das erste Mal gestartet habe lief natürlich erst einmal die Anfangssequenz in der man in der Kutsche sitzt und zur Hinrichtung gebracht wird. Da konnte ich nun keine Veränderung feststellen. Sah alles aus wie normal.
Außerdem wird das Spiel nicht im Vollbild geöffnet, sondern nur in einem ca. 20x15cm Bild im oberen, linken Bild. Das kann ich auch ingame nicht über die Grafikeinstellungen ändern.

Kann man auf Anhieb sagen wo der Fehler liegt oder soll ich das Spiel lieber nochmal löschen mit allem drum und dran und neu laden über Steam?


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich konnte nirgends diese extra Installation-Datei finden die man noch ausführen muss.



Verwendest Du den Mod Organizer?

Je nachdem findest Du den Installer an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Ja ich nutze den ModOrganizer


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

Der Installer ist dann im Mod Organizer Verzeichnis unter 

"mods\RealVision ENB\RealVision_ENB_files\RV_launcher.exe"

Du musst dem Installer dann sagen, wo das Skyrim Verzeichnis liegt.


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Ahh super habe den Ordner gefunden und die Datei ausgeführt. Musste wie du sagtest den Skyrim Pfad angeben und meinen VRam.
Nun habe ich aber das PRoblem, dass wenn ich Skyrim über den ModOrganizer öffne, es so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das Spiel in den Vollbild-Modus bekomme.


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

Du musst im ModOrganizer unbedingt den Eintrag SKSE zum starten verwenden, nicht Skyrim selbst. 

Du hast doch SKSE installiert, oder?

Das Steam Overlay würde ich abschalten. 

Die Dateien skyrim.ini und skyrimprefs.ini werden durch den Mod-Organizer jetzt nicht mehr am üblichen Ort abgelegt sondern im Mod Organizer-Verzeichnis selbst unter "profiles\Default". Kopier doch einfach mal Deine Einstellungen dort rein (die alten .ini Dateien sollten immer noch "Dokumente\Spiele\Skyrim" zu finden sein). 

Du kannst auch den Launcher starten, um die Einstellungen zu korrigieren, Du musst ihn nur unbedingt über den Mod Organizer starten, damit er die Dateien am richtigen Ort speichert. 

Oder, wenn Du Dir das zutraust, kannst Du die .ini Dateien auch einfach per Hand editieren. Auflösung und Fullscreen ist in der skyrimprefs.ini unter [Display]
bei mir z.B. bFull Screen =1
iSize H =1440
iSize W =2560

nicht vergessen, dass für ENB immer

bFloatPointRenderTarget =1

eingestellt sein muss!


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Habe dir vor paar Sekundne auf die Pinnwand geschrieben 
Das darfst du dann gekonnt ignorieren.

Okay ich versuche mal umzusetzen bzw. zu verstehen was in deinem Post steht.
Ja SKSE habe ich nach deinem Post installiert und ich starte das Spiel auch über den ModOrganizer.

Edit: So sieht das Ganze bei mir aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

Ja, das stimmt so. 

Wähl dort mal "Skyrim Launcher" aus und drück dann Run. Dann öffnet sich der Launcher und Du kannst die Grafikeinstellungen anpassen. 

Aber *nicht* das Spiel aus dem Launcher heraus starten! Sondern den wieder beenden und dann das Spiel über MO starten. Geht's dann korrekt?


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Wenn ich über den ModOrganizer den Skyrim Launcher starte ist das Feld für Optionen ausgegraut. Ist aber nicht so wild, ich habe doe Auflösung direkt in der skyrimprefs.ini geändert. Läuft nun in der richtigen Größe.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau, was du mit 


> nicht vergessen, dass für ENB immer
> 
> bFloatPointRenderTarget =1
> 
> eingestellt sein muss!



meinst.
Aber das Spiel läuft nun wie es soll. Es ist nun schon länger her dass ich Skyrim gespielt und habe daher nicht mehr so den direkten Vergleich, aber ich glaube da hat sich grafisch schon etwas getan. Ich finde aber da geht noch was


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

Da geht noch jede Menge. Ich hab um die 300 Mods installiert... 

Such in der skyrimprefs.ini nach bFloatPointRenderTarget und stell sicher, dass es auf 1 steht. 

Ich pack mal meine skyrimprefs.ini hier rein, Du wirst dann aber Deine eigene Bild-Auflösung eintragen müssen. Da sollten die Bildeinstellungen ziemlich optimal sein 

Die Skyrim.ini kannst Du auch von mir haben, wenn Du die nutzt, solltest Du aber unbedingt 
Stable uGridsToLoad at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
installieren, da ich einen höheren Grid Wert da drin stehen habe. 

Außerdem brauchst Du ein paar essentielle Mods: 

Ohne SkyUI geht fast nix, nahezu alle Mods setzen das voraus: 
SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Auch das RaceMenu ist inzwischen quasi Standard, zumindest wenn man ein neues Spiel beginnt: 
RaceMenu at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Und dann schau Dich mal hier um: Skyrim Nexus - Top Files

Alles was da nur Grafik ist, kann man mal installieren. Völlig problemlos sind z.B. folgende:
A Quality World Map and Solstheim Map - With Roads at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17802/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8655/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/141/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27563/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41076/?

Nichts davon ändert die Spielmechanik. Aber es gibt noch soooo viele wundervolle Mods... Viel Spaß beim erforschen!


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Vielen vielen Dank schon mal. Werde mich morgen da durch wühlen. 
bFloatPointRenderTarget steht bei mir auf 1 und dieses SkyUI habe ich gleich zu Beginn installiert.

Und ich kann ruhig deine zwei ini Dateien verwenden vorausgesetzt ich stelle meine Auflösung ein und installiere mir dieses Stable uGrids?

Ich bin erst einmal an der Matratze horchen. Nochmal vielen Dank! Ich meld mich morgen bestimmt mit weiteren Fragen


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2015)

Ja, Du kannst die Datei verwenden, es sollte keine Probleme geben. Sicher aber Deine alten Dateien zur Sicherheit!


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2015)

War heute Morgen vor der Arbeit noch so neugierig auf die Mods dass ich zu allererst deine ini Dateien probiert habe zusammen mit Stableugrids.
Damit startet das Spiel aber leider nicht. Es ist kurz das schwarze Menü mit diesem silbernen Symbol zu sehen aber dann schließt das Spiel sofort. Habe dann Stableugrid deaktivert und erst einmal meine ini Dateien wieder genommen. Damit läuft es.
Also geht es heute Abend weiter


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2015)

Habe mich gestern Abend mal ran gesetzt und die Mods installiert die du genannt hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ungeduldig habe ich natürlich gleich das Spiel gestartet und mich auf die Grafik gefreut. Aber irgendwie hat sich da nichts getan. Oder ich sehe es nicht. Hätte mir optisch deutlich mehr versprochen. Bin mir auch gar nicht so sicher, ob es überhaupt einen Unterschied zur Standartversion von Skyrim gibt. 
Habe ich irgendwo etwas falsch gemacht? Muss ich die Mods noch aktivieren? Mods wie RaceMenu oder Quality World Map kann ich ja nachvollziehen, also die Mods laufen. Nur optisch sehe ich nun eigentlich keine Veränderung


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

Auf den Mod Pages ist ja beschrieben und durch Screenshots belegt, wie sich die Mods auswirken. Das ist m.E. ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Wenn Du die DInge nicht nachvollziehen kannst, die dort gezeigt werden, dann läuft bei Dir was falsch. 

Die Grafikmods kannst Du ja jederzeit de- und wieder aktivieren (mit dem Checkmark). Mach doch einfach mal Screenshots von den Innereien eines Hauses (für SMIM), von Bäumen und Gräsern (für das Flora Overhaul) und von Gewässern, Wasserfällen, Flüssen etc. für Realistic Water. 

Enhances Lights & Effects wirkt sich nur in Gebäuden und Dungeons aus - dort macht es aber einen unübersehbaren Unterschied in der Beleuchtung.


----------



## Ion (27. März 2015)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich dieses blöde Problem lösen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe diverse Mods aktiv und die Mods den Bäumen betreffend schon wieder abgeschaltet, ohne Erfolg.

Edit: 
Nach vielen rumprobieren hat es plötzlich wieder funktioniert. Aber fragt mich nicht was ich getan habe ..


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2015)

#justskyrimthings


----------



## Whoosaa (30. März 2015)

Hat jemand hier die Legendary Version in der Verpackung, und könnte mir eben ein schnelles Foto von Vorder-/Rückseite der beiliegenden Karte von Skyrim machen? Das wäre supi. 

P.S.: Warum ist Grestorn gesperrt? Er liefert hier immer ausgezeichnete Hilfe für alle Neu-Modder und bei sonstigen Fragestellungen.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2015)

Juchu, da lädt man sich schön Mods runter, passt auf das eig. alles passen sollte, installiert ENB + SKSE + TES5Edit, patcht PaMa und dann läuft das neue Spiel nicht, weil sich die Kutsche nicht bewegt und die NPCs daneben stehen.

Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2015)

Kann leider viele Ursachen haben, bevor ich jetzt anfangen würde die Mods zu deaktivieren frage ich dich hast du die Loadorder überprüft?

Wenn nicht unbedingt mit Loot machen lassen. Wenn dann immer noch nicht geht Mods deaktivieren und der reihe nach aktivieren und testen.

PS: Was genau hast du mit TES5Edit "bereinigt"?


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2015)

LOOT hab ich drüber laufen lassen. Dann werd ich mal einzeln Mods deaktivieren^^

TES5EDIT braucht man für den Real Shelter Patcher.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2015)

Ok den Real Shelter Mod hab ich selbst noch nicht probiert.

TES5EDIT benutze ich selbst nur zum bereinigen der Masterfiles. (Beispiel) 

Ist leider ne mühselige Arbeit um den richtigen Mod zu finden der die Probleme verursacht. :/


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2015)

Hab jetzt einzeln Mods aktiviert, jetzt läuft das Game. Ich muss mir nur noch den Lockpicking Fix für Perkus Maximus raussuchen, sonst geht das Lockpicking nicht. Ach ja, ists normal, dass man mit PerMa zu Beginn nicht den Flames-Spell hat?

Kann es sein, dass Project ENB nur für 16:9 gemacht ist? Ich hab zwar 16:10 im Skyrim Launcher eingestellt, aber hab trotzdem oben und unten nen schwerzen Balken......


----------



## BlackNeo (9. April 2015)

Ok, die schwarzen Balken hab ich wegbekommen, nur hab ich schon seit längerem ein viel fieseres Problem:

Wenn ich den Cursor zu weit "aus dem Bild" bewege, wird am Rand meine Maussichtbar. Wenn ich dann klicke, schmiert Skyrim oft komplett ab. Das war schon so, bevor ich einen einzigen Mod installiert habe.

Hat wer ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2015)

Wie war das jetzt hast du den Landkartenmod drauf oder?


----------



## BlackNeo (9. April 2015)

Landkartenmod? Ja, ich habe den hier drauf: World Map - Skyrim Hold Borders at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Landkartenmod? Ja, ich habe den hier drauf: World Map - Skyrim Hold Borders at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community



Weiß nicht ob der gleiche Mod bei mir war aber der hatte bei mir ähnliche Probleme gemacht beim ersten mal installiern.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. April 2015)

Nope, der Mod ists nichts, iHUD ist es auch nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2015)

Das Maus-Problem ist wohl ein Skyrim-eigenes Problem, das dann wohl in versch. Hardwarekonfigurationen in allen Versionen auftreten kann. Ich hab mir jetzt damit abhilfe geschaffen: Skyrim Alt-tab mouse fix at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Das ist im Endeffekt nur ein Programm, das die Windows-Maus deaktiviert, wenn Skyrim gestartet wird. funktioniert super, mein Spiel schmiert nicht mehr ab und ich kann entspannt zocken


----------



## Whoosaa (11. April 2015)

Moin Leute, ein bescheuertes Problem: Jemand ist gestorben, der zu einer der Thieves Guild Forge Numbers Quest gehört.. das heißt, er hätte nicht sterben dürfen, und nun gilt die Aufgabe als gefailt, wenn ich mit Delvin spreche. Ich habe schon resurrect versucht, bevor ich mit ihm geredet habe, aber dann meint er immer noch, dass während der Aufgabe jemand getötet wurde. 

Wie kann ich also dem Spiel sagen, dass während der Mission niemand getötet wurde? Quasi per Konsolenbefehl diese Eigenschaft rückgängig machen?

EDIT:

Nevermind, habe es gelöst. "setstage tgrfo 200" hat die Mission erfolgreich beendet und mir 500 Gold gebracht. Dann hat Delvin allerdings keine Sprachoption mehr für neue Jobs - "setstage TGRShell 115", und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. April 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch verstanden warum mein Skyrim ab und zu einfach mal so abgespackt ist: Man muss nach jedem neuen Mod den man installiert oder jedem den man rausnimmt einmal den RealShelter Patcher laufen lassen, sonst gibts da Probleme.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Mai 2015)

Also , habe mir vor einiger Zeit Skyrim im Steam Sale gekauft und ein paar Mods (130^^) Installiert.
Das lief auch bis heute tadellos,auf einmal krieg ich heftige Artefakte im Spiel,und es reagiert nichts mehr,hab das Spiel dann per Alt+f4 beendet.
Danach habe ich heftige Lags in allen Saves!
Was könnte das sein?
Danke für etwaige Hilfe


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. Juni 2015)

So , ich brauche nochmal eure Hilfe.
Weiß jemand , wie man Paarthurnax nach der Klingen Quest wiederbelebt?
Der Save wo er noch lebt ist schon so alt, da kann ich gleich neuanfangen.
Also ein Befehl um ihn neu spawnen zu lassen!


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2015)

Warum willst du ihn neu spawnen lassen? Hast du ihn für die Quest umgebracht? Falls ja dann musst du ein älteres Save laden. Ihn einfach wiederzubeleben wird da nicht reichen um die Quest anders abzuschließen.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Juni 2015)

Ja genau,hab mich von Delphine überreden lassen Paarthurnax zu töten(leider).
Jetzt will ich versuchen , den irgendwie neu spawnen zu lassen, damit die Graubärte wieder mit mir reden.


----------



## metalstore (25. August 2015)

Habe ich irgendwas verpasst oder wurde die Möglichkeit, Skyrim mit dem XBox 360 Controller zu spielen eingestellt?
Wollte eben mal wieder mit Controller spielen, ging nicht; habe Skyrim mal runtergeschmissen und wollte es neu installieren ( Im Big-Picture-Modus), dann kam der Hinweis, dass ich grade versuchen würde, ein Spiel zu installieren, das nur mit Maus + Tastatur gespielt werden kann.

Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder wie kann ich Skyrim dann wieder mit Controller spielen?

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2015)

Mir ist nichts bekannt. Spiele es auch mit Gamepad und es funktionierte zumindest letzte Woche noch. Hast du andere Spiele mal mit dem Gamepad probiert? Nutzt du Windows 10?

Bei mir hat Windows 10 als es installiert war zunächt mit meinem 360er Pad gezickt. Nach dem Updates installiert waren ging es einwandfrei.


----------



## metalstore (25. August 2015)

Habe Need for Speed Most Wanted (Das alte Von 2005/2006) ausprobiert, das hat geklappt 
Ich benutze Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit

Mich wundert es halt, weil ich weiß, dass bei Skyrim im Big Picture Mode auch der Controller angezeigt wurde (dass es auch mit Controller spielbar ist) und jetzt ist da die Tastatur ( kann nur mit Maus + Tastatur gespielt werden)
Seltsam :/

Edit: hab mal ein paar Mods runtergeschmissen und jetzt gehts


----------



## orca113 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nach ewigen Zeiten mal wieder Skyrim Legendary Edition via Steam auf die SSD gezogen und installiert. Voll aufgerissen aber ohne Mods. Leider habe ich Katastrophale GRafik und Ton Probleme:

Ging schon am Anfang los als ich auf dem Wagen auf dem Weg zur Hinrichtung war. Bild steht auf dem Kopf oder zittert wie nur was. Pferde laufen Meterweit vor den Wagen usw...

Dann flackert das Wasser in Flüssen wie nur was. Ständig habe ich Wassergeräusche im Spiel obwohl kein Fluß in der Nähe ist. Spielfigur macht Schwimmbewegungen...

Weiß einer was das soll?

Lasse Spieldateien von STeam überprüfen. Bekomme die Meldung das eine Datei neu angefordert wird aber mehr passiert ncht.


----------



## KaterTom (29. Dezember 2015)

Hast du deinen skyrim Benutzerordner gelöscht? Vielleicht sind dort noch alte Einstellungen von Grafikmods o.ä. aktiv.


----------



## orca113 (29. Dezember 2015)

*[Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V &quot;Skyrim&quot;*

Ja ich habe jetzt nochmal alles platt gemacht und ich finde an zwei Stellen Skyrim Ordner. Hat er die aus der Steam Cloud mitgeholt?

Edit: oder liegt das an dem drecks Win 10 was ich nun zum zweiten Mal ausprobiere?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (1. Januar 2016)

Zufällig jemand paar Aktuelle Mod Tipps wenn man vielleicht ne runde Skyrim anfangen möchte?

Windows 10 und Skyrim haben bei mir keinerlei Probleme vielleicht schlechte Treiber? (Ton über HDMI hier laufen)


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2016)

Werde es morgen erneut probieren.
Weiß einer wo ich "Vorlagen" für die Charakter Erstellung bekomme? Würde mir gerne ne hübsche Spielfigur in Skyrim kreieren aber ich bin dafür zu dumm.


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Januar 2016)

Zockt einer von Euch TES Online? War ja im Angebot aktuell, habs mir gegönnt...


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2016)

Habe zum Release damals (noch Abo Modell) gespielt und habe nen Account aber ich spiele es nicht mehr. Hat mir immer super gefallen aber es ist ein größerer Zeitfresser als PC Spiele eh schon sind.


----------



## chaotium (5. Januar 2016)

Moment mal, das wasser flackert?

Wie viel Herz kann dein Bildschirm?


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe zum Release damals (noch Abo Modell) gespielt und habe nen Account aber ich spiele es nicht mehr. Hat mir immer super gefallen aber es ist ein größerer Zeitfresser als PC Spiele eh schon sind.



vielleicht installierste ja doch nochmal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit der einen Quest und ich finde weder hier im Forum noch im Netz was dazu:

In der Akademie von Winterfeste soll ich für Ugha ein Buch namens "Die Kinder von Himmelsrand" finden:
Ich bin mir sicher das ich das besagte Buch schon mal in den Händen hatte nur ich find es nicht mehr. 
In den Wikis im Netz werden zwei verschiedene Fundorte erwähnt, aber da finde ich es leider nicht (an der Stelle wo der Questmarker steht liegt einen Drachenskelet).

Ich hege den Verdacht das ich es Belethor in Weisslauf verkauft habe, aber der ist mir bei einem der nächtlichen Vampirangriffe gestorben.

Wie komme ich nun an das besagte Buch ran? 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## coroc (5. März 2017)

Im Notfall über die Kommandozeile. Das mag zwar unschön sein, aber das ist der einzige Weg, den ich sehe, in deiner Situation an das Buch zu kommen.

Du kannst dir mit dem Befehl "player.additem 0001AD03 1" das Buch "geben". Um die Konsole zu öffnen musst du "^" drücken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2017)

Das mit der Konsole haut leider nicht hin, Ugha will das so beschafte Buch nicht.


----------



## coroc (6. März 2017)

Dann gibt es wohl noch die Möglichkeit die Quest per Konsole zu beenden...

Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit deinen Englisch-Kentnissen aussieht, aber ich würde es mir folgende Seite mal anschauen:

Steam Community :: Guide :: How to complete broken quests
Skyrim:Fetch me that Book - The Unofficial Elder Scrolls Pages (UESP)!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2017)

Ich werd jetzt mal mit meinem Speicherstand bei dem ich das Buch nicht hinzugefügt habe mal weiterzocken, vielleicht stolbere ich noch irgendwo bei einem Händler/Jäger drüber (Belethor ist nur eine Vermutung bin aber nicht sicher)

Die Möglichkeit mit dem Beenden der Quest via Konsole behalte ich im Hinterkopf.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## drebbin (6. März 2017)

Wenn du dir das Buch per Konsole beschafft hast, Versuche doch dieses zu verkaufen und dann wieder zurück zu kaufen. Eventuell wird es dann akzeptiert. 
Nur so ne fixe Idee.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2017)

Auf die Idee bin ich schon selber gekommen und hab leider keinen Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. September 2017)

Hallo freunde, 

ich habe mir mal die Skyrim SE Version getest da es die ja bei Steam gerade zum test gab und habe leider fest gestellen müssen das das Spiel viel schlechter läuft als die normale Version Skyrim.

Beide Versionen liefen auf Ultra und auf 1680x1050 bei einen FOV von 100. (in er SE Version war noch in der INI Vsyc aud und DoF auch)

In der normalen Version habe ich nach dem verlassen der Höhe wo man in die Welt geratte so 100FPS in der SE 50FPS. Was ich nicht versteh die SE version sollte doch fixer laufen.

Bitte da um hilfe oder mal eine antwort.


----------



## Rabenfels (11. September 2017)

Skyrim SE braucht mehr Leistung, ist aber allgemein bekannt.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Juli 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee bin ich schon selber gekommen und hab leider keinen Erfolg gehabt.



Auch wenn die Antwort hierauf echt spät kommt, aber einfach mal den inoffiziellen Patch installiert? Die Modding-Community ist ja sowas von fleißig.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2018)

Skyrim Se ist in meinen Augen kompletter Mist die Standard Version bekommt man mit einem Enb und Texture Mods deutlich hübscher bei mehr Fps. Dagegen ist das modden der SE nicht ganz so einfach weil sich viele Effekte nicht abschalten lassen.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Juli 2018)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Skyrim Se ist in meinen Augen kompletter Mist die Standard Version bekommt man mit einem Enb und Texture Mods deutlich hübscher bei mehr Fps. Dagegen ist das modden der SE nicht ganz so einfach weil sich viele Effekte nicht abschalten lassen.


Der hauptsächliche Zweck war wohl auch eher die Erschließung der PS4 und Xbox One Kunden. Der PC Port auf diese aufgehübschte Variante war dann nur ein logischer Schritt. Zudem spart man sich damit einfach ein paar Mods. Ich habe mir jetzt inzwischen 121 Mods für die SE installiert und es sieht einfach fantastisch aus - auch wenn man dem Spiel sein "Alter" anmerkt. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das solange in der virtuellen Schublade liegen lassen konnte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juli 2018)

Persönlich finde ich die meisten ENBs deutlich hübscher als das was Beshesda da mit blödem Post-Process-Effekten versucht hat zu verwirklichen. Klar wenn man keine Lust hat Skyrim zu modden bekommt schönere Grafik als im Original für alle anderen empfehle ich trotzdem die Standart Edition, mehr Fps bei gleicher bis besser Optik. Habe beide Versionen gemoddet auf eine ähnliche Größe mit ähnlichen Mods und die normale Version läuft deutlich geschmeidiger bei ähnlicher bis gleicher Grafik. Persönlich habe ich immer versucht die 60 Fps niemals zu unterschreiten das läuft bei der Standart zu 90-99% der Zeit die andere klappt deutlich häufiger mal Richtung 30 und darunter.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juli 2018)

Dann wird es einfach an der Hardware liegen. Mehr als 60 FPS sollen ja eh nicht gehen aufgrund der Physik-Engine, ich persönlich habe bisher keine Drops feststellen können. Aber die Leistung einer GTX 1070 ist wohl auch gegenüber einer R9 290x signifikant höher.

Nichts desto trotz hat das nichts mit der SE an sich zu tun, sondern mit den Mods. Und logischerweise wird es anspruchsvoller, wenn ich auf einer "Remastered" Edition die gleichen Mods aufbaue, wo ja bei der SE "Vanilla" die Anforderungen deutlich gestiegen sind und eine R9 290x mit 4 GB vom Hersteller empfohlen wird. Was wird also passieren, wenn du das Spiel mit Mods weiter aufpumpst/pimpst?


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Juli 2018)

Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht nur nochmal, was ich bereits geschrieben habe, am Ende sahen beide Spiele nahezu identisch aus.... nur eben mit unterschiedlicher Performance.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

Ich mal eine Frage zu Skyrim: ich hatte damals als das rauskam mal bei einen Kumpel angespielt. Nicht gefallen haben mir die ausklappbaren seitlichen Menüs. Weil ich an das Inventar von Diablo und Dragon Age gewöhnt war.
Gibt es einen Mod der das Inventar übersichtlicher macht?


----------



## teachmeluv (6. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich mal eine Frage zu Skyrim: ich hatte damals als das rauskam mal bei einen Kumpel angespielt. Nicht gefallen haben mir die ausklappbaren seitlichen Menüs. Weil ich an das Inventar von Diablo und Dragon Age gewöhnt war.
> Gibt es einen Mod der das Inventar übersichtlicher macht?



In den Top 5 bei NexusMods: SkyUI at Skyrim Special Edition Nexus - Mods and Community

Nicht genau das, was du suchst, aber "übersichtlicher". Ansonsten durch Nexus 'googlen' und suchen. Da kommen gefühlt jede Woche ~ 100 neue Mods.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

Cool!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## 3DDruckMuenchen (17. September 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich dieses blöde Problem lösen kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie Kunst aber war sicherlich ärgerlich. Das scheint die Oberflächeninformation der Textur zu sein. Da wurden die Transparenzinformationen nicht übernommen oder als "Haupttextur" übernommen.


----------

